#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-10
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<BOYTS106> 안녕하세요∼
<BOYTS106> 물어볼게 있어욜 http://www.yes24.com/24/Goods/3538385 이거 우분투에도 쓸 만한가요?????????
<Seony> 네. 똑같이 적용할 수 있어요
<BOYTS106> ì°¸??
<BOYTS106> 정말로요??
<han9k> 책값이 비싸군요 ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그형님 책팔아서 돈이라도 좀 버시라고 책값을 올린 것 같아요
<BOYTS106> 그죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 영국 놀러갔다고 사진 찍은 거 보여주면서 자랑하던데... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<BOYTS106> 일반유저가 쓸 책인지열?????????????????????/
<BOYTS106> 일반유저가 쓸만한 책인지열?????????????????
<han9k> 일반이면 어떤 사람을 말씀하시나요?
<han9k> 극장에서 말하는 "일반"을 말씀하시는 것이면 일반유저가 쓸만한 책입니다 ^^;
<han9k> (제 생각)
<han9k> 점심 먹고 코분투 사무실에 가볼 생각입니다.
<han9k> 있다가 들어올께요
<BOYTS106> 리눅 초보나
<han9k> 다들 맛난 점심 드세요~
<han9k> 네 리눅스 배우고 싶은 초보분 보시면 도움될 것 같습니다.
<BOYTS106> 네
<han9k> ^^
<BOYTS106> 갈게요
<BOYTS106> 안녕∼
<Chernobyl_netboo> <bundo> I can't manage it sorry.
<bundo> what ?
<lyuso> ?!
<bundo> 페북서 퀴즈 폴이 놀이중 쩝
<Chernobyl_Mobil> <bundo> sorry my connection is very unstable.
<bundo>  sorry my connection is very unstable. = 미안 해요 내 커넥션이 매우 개판입니다.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> Right.
<bundo> 커녁션 잘 못먹음 TV 나옴
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Chernobyl_Mobil> what..?
<Chernobyl_Mobil> Anyway... i tried LimitRequestBody yesterday.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> But it doesn't work too. ..
<Chernobyl_Mobil> SIMPLISM said yesterday :: "I cant even login my Ajax with your option chernobyl"
<Chernobyl_Mobil> So I change mt option differently and colorful but still doesn't work,...
<Seony> 최근에 픽사에서 만든 애니매이션 제목이 뭐죠?
<Seony> 어떤 남자가 무슨 기계를 발명해서 하늘에서 햄버거랑 피자가 막 내려오는...
<Seony> 마트갔다가 블루레이판 광고를 봤는데 재밌게 보여서요...
<Chernobyl_Mobil> ah... i now that.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> If foods falling in sky
<Chernobyl_Mobil> that is the title.
<Seony> 오... 잠시만요. 검색 좀 해볼께요.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> I am not sure that is the real title in English
<Chernobyl_Mobil> but translate korean....well it almost same i think.
<bundo> 하늘에서 음식이 내린다면 그거인가요 ?
<Chernobyl_Mobil> Right
<Chernobyl_Mobil> 0_0
<Seony> if foods falling in sky란 제목으로는 구글에서도 안나오는데요
<Chernobyl_Mobil> I can't write korean.. now I'm installing language pack..
<bundo> http://www.cine21.com/Movies/Mov_Movie/movie_detail.php?id=27310
<Chernobyl_Mobil> haha well then that is not a real English title.
<bundo> Cloudy with a chance of meatballs
<Seony> 영어제목은 cloudy with a chance of meatballs네요
<Chernobyl_Mobil> I just guess
<Chernobyl_Mobil> woo.. that is weird.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> <bundo> sir?
<lyuso> ......
<Seony> 오늘 카스코 갔는데 마트에서 구찌랑 태그호이어 시계를 팔더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 마트에서 파는군요
<lyuso> Chernobyl_Mobil, 언어팩 뿐만 아니라 입력기도 혹시 설치해 보시겠어요?
<Chernobyl_Mobil> Well the language pack is not installed yet.
<Seony> 그러게요... 카스코에서 팔면 인지도 확 떨어질텐데...
<Chernobyl_Mobil> It is proccessing now.
<lyuso> 옙
<Seony> in process.
<lyuso> 인지도도 그렇지만 brand value 가 하락하겠쬬
<Seony> 네... 한국에도 카스코 있죠? Costco
<Chernobyl_Mobil> I'm not good at English but I'm rolling my head 100%...
<lyuso> 네 한국에서는 [코스트코] 라는 이름으로 지사가 있습니다.
<Seony> 카스코가 좋은 게, 멤버쉽이 인터네셔널이라서 한국에 가서도 쓸 수 있더라구요.
<lyuso> 그러게요. =)
<lyuso> 다만 전 아직 costco 에 가본적이 없습니다. south daegu,korea 에는
<lyuso> Costco 가 없으니까요.
<Seony> 아직 한국에 2갠가 한갠가 밖에 없다는 얘기는 들었어요.
<Seony> 워낙 규모가 큰 창고형 매장이라 많이 생기기 어려울 거에요
<Seony> 저도 쌀 떨어질 때나 한 번씩 가보는 정도... ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 서울/부산/대구 에는 있는것을 확인했습니다.
<bundo> 역시 전화가 굿임 쩝
<lyuso> ....네......
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<lyuso> 단지 전 membership 이 없으니까요.
<bundo> 피진으로 말하다 보니이사 전달이 15% 도 안되서 ... 전화 붙들고 대화 했어요
<bundo> 히히
<Chernobyl_Mobil> 50KB/s ...
<lyuso> 마주보고 대화하는 게 가장 전달이 잘되죠....
<lyuso> 음성이 70% 면 문자로는 20%? 가량....
<bundo> 전 타자 전달이 잘안되유 쩝 나중 Seony 우리 스카이피에서 만나 한잔 어때요 ?
<bundo> 나 녹북 화상도 잘되더군요 히히
<lyuso> 녹북 있으시구나....
<Chernobyl_Mobil> bundo sir '-'..
<Seony> 네. 시간날 때 말씀주세요
<Seony> 근데 체르노빌님이 혹시 제가 아는 분인가요?
<Chernobyl_Mobil> yea
<bundo> 에잉 난 한가함 서니님이 시간 잡으세유
<Chernobyl_Mobil> long time no see
<lyuso> 서니님도 스카이프가 있으셧구나.......
<lyuso> 저도 있습니다!
<Seony> 핫... 안녕하세요.
<Seony> lyuso: 네. jswlinux 아이디에요.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> You met in #hackerschool about 1..2years ago?
<bundo> 저는 kbundo
<lyuso> 체르노빌님은 예전에 있으셧다가
<lyuso> 잠시 뜸했죠?....
<Chernobyl_Mobil> sorry , you -> we
<Seony> bundo: 오늘 아버지 기일이라 오늘은 곤란하구요 내일이나 모레쯤요.
<bundo> 넵
<lyuso> 네..
<Seony> Chernobyl_Mobil, 아... 알아요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 해커스쿨 채널 들어간지 한 4년은 된거 같은데 ㅎㅎ 기억이 가물가물하네요
<Chernobyl_Mobil> You said you are in middle school.
<Seony> 그럼 다른 사람으로 잘못 보셨어요.
<Seony> 저는 middle school student보다 나이가 두배 이상 많아요.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> oh.. my mistake.
<bundo> http://tvpot.daum.net/my/ClipView.do?ownerid=46CLDyRf1GU0&clipid=29712414&page=&idx=1&order=&lu=m_t_main_cliplist_1
<bundo> 광고 굿이네요
<Chernobyl_Mobil> Similarly nickname..
<lyuso> 왠지 광고가
<lyuso> 어는회사 몇% 어느회사 몇% 해서
<lyuso> 같이 광고하는 느낌도 들어요.
<Chernobyl_Mobil> wow..
<lyuso> microsoft windows seven + Adobe Photoshop + microsoft windows Meida Player 10.0 등등....
<Chernobyl_Mobil> GTA2 also?
<Seony> 맥에다 Air Video 설치하고 아이패드로 침대에서 뒹굴뒹굴하면서 티비 보니까 아주 좋더라구요.
<lyuso> yes =)
<lyuso> 안드로이드 오픈 프로젝트중에도
<lyuso> Air Video 와 유사한 프로젝트가 있더군ㅇ
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 첨에 씨퓨 사용률이 좀 많이 나오는데, 구간 왔다갔다 안하고 가만히 보면 아주 쾌적해요.
<lyuso> 다만 제 서버가 리눅이가 아니고, 제 단말기가 andro-one(GW620) 이라서 충분한 스트림 성능이 안나오네요.
<Seony> 다음 티비팟은 버퍼링이 심해서 도저히 시청 불가.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 보지말아야지
<lyuso> 어쩔 수 없죠..... 외국망이 워낙 적은걸요....
<Seony> 네이버나 다음이, 웹사이트 자체는 미국에서도 아주 빠른데 유난히 동영상들만 그래요.
<Seony> 이브온라인 하던거나 계속 해야겠다.... ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 혹시 네이버나 다음이 cache server 를 로케이션 서버로 현지에 두거나 그런 건 아닐까요?..
<lyuso> 넵 수고하세요. =)
<Chernobyl_Mobil> yep language pack install done.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 창 화면으로 놓고 해서 대화는 다 볼거에요
<Chernobyl_> 오케이
<Chernobyl_> 표현의 자유를 얻었다..
<Seony> 영어로도 충분히 자유로우신 거 같던데요.
<lyuso> 그러니까요.
<Chernobyl_> 피로도 소모가 커요...
<lyuso> 피로도 -> 정신력 이라고 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<lyuso> 피로도도 소모가되나?! 0_0 했네요.
<Seony> 아... 초코파이 한 상자에 4불... 비싸서 못사먹겠네요.
<Chernobyl_> 음..그렇네요
<Chernobyl_> 분도님은 바쁘신듯?
<lyuso> 비싼건가요?.... 한국에서는 거진 3천원 후반~4천원인걸요.
<Seony> 정가는 그렇지만 마트는 더 싸게 안해요?
<lyuso> 분도님은 늘 분주하십니다...... 아무래도 우분투 한국 포럼뿐만 아니라 감당해야 할 일이 너무 많으니까요.
<lyuso> 네. 저게 마트가격이에요.
<Seony> 헐... 그렇게 비싸요?
<Chernobyl_> 음..분도님께 메모같은거 못남길까요?
<lyuso> 아무래도 많이 올라갔어요. 전부다......
<lyuso> Chernobyl, 우분투 ko 에서 쪽지 기능을 사용해 보세요. =)
<Chernobyl_> 아깐 영어로 보고 드렸는데 반응잉 벗으셔서..
<Chernobyl_> 위...위험한 오타다
<bundo> Chernobyl_ 페북 쪽지 이용해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Chernobyl_> 그렇군요 분도님 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 페복에도 우분투 한국사용자 그룹있심더
<lyuso> 아직 못찾았어요. @_@
<bundo> lyuso 강분도 검색해서 그룹 보세요
<Chernobyl_> 여튼 어제 말씀드린 LimitRequestBody도 소용이 없더군요
<lyuso> 넵
<Chernobyl_> 그래서 아침에도 내내 옵션만 건들다 점심먹고 ..
<Chernobyl_> 지금은 독서실
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> ;;;
<Chernobyl_> 이제 분도님께 배턴 넘겨드릴 타이밍인것 같습니다 -_ㅜ
<Chernobyl_> 집에돌아가선 아주 밀어버리고 재설치 해볼 심산
<bundo> 흐 ~
<Chernobyl_> 재설치만 4번째 -_-
<bundo> 전 18메가가 딱이던데 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 그런데...... 저라면 FTP 같은 다른것으로 업로드하고
<bundo> 18 발음이 좋아서 그거로 하고 있습니다.
<lyuso> 링크하는 방법을 쓸것같아요.
<bundo> lyuso 끄덕 나도 그거에요
<lyuso> (조금 불편하겠지만)
<Chernobyl_> 저도 그렇게 많은 양을 감당할 서버는 없어요..
<Chernobyl_> 헌데 PHP가 날 약올리는 느낌이라..
<bundo> 큰파일은 FTP 이용 한후 링크가 좋죠
<lyuso> 네....
<bundo> php 말에요 컴파일 옵션이 있나 봐요
<Chernobyl_> 네 일단은 그렇게 사용중인데..
<bundo> 그걸 해주어야 2기가 이상 업한단 말있군요
<Chernobyl_> 음 뭐지?
<lyuso> ?!
<bundo> Chernobyl_ 우선 APM 컴파일부터 익혀 보세요 우분투에서 APM 컴파일
<Chernobyl_> 음..장시간 반응이 없으면 자동으로 퇴장시키나 보네
<lyuso> 옵션이 여러가지 존재하네요.....
<Chernobyl_> APM컴파일..
<lyuso> (전 aptitude 로 깔아버린 케이스라 집적 컴파일을 거의 안해요.)
<bundo> 저는 아직 APM 컴파일해서 쓰는 서버 하나 있는데 많이 불편합니다. 흐
<Chernobyl_> 해외 포럼에도 HTTP는 대용량 전송에 적절하지 않다고 ...
<lyuso> 그건 정말이에요
<lyuso> 파일은 FTP 나 Distributed hash Network 같은걸로 뿌리는게
<lyuso> 훨씬 잘먹히는 것 같습니다.
<Chernobyl_> 3일연이어 새벽2시 3시까지 삽질하니까 골이..
<Chernobyl_> 일단은 vsftpd로 링크 거는 작업해두고 천천히 다시 시동 걸어야겠습니다.
<lyuso> 옙
<Chernobyl_> 류소. 라고 읽나요?
<lyuso> 네
<Chernobyl_> 실명이신가요
<lyuso> 아닙니다.
<Chernobyl_> 아는분 중에 이름이 비슷하신 분이..
<lyuso> Line De Lawnence 가 전체 이름이고.... 한국에서는 李在哲 이라고 불리고 있습니다.
<lyuso> 별명이 Lyuso 일 뿐이에요. =)
<Chernobyl_> 으엉?
<bundo> - php에서 2G이상의 파일을 열 수 있도록 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64
<bundo> 옵션을 줘서 컴파일 해야 합니다.
<bundo> - php의 BCMath관련 함수를 사용하기 때문에 php컴파일시 --enable-bcmath 옵션을 줘서 컴파일 해야 합니다.
<Chernobyl_> 옷..
<eigenjin> 질문-프로그램의 설정화일은 어디서 찾아야 하나요?
<lyuso> 옷
<bundo> 하드에서 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 특정위치를 가르쳐주실 수 있나요
<lyuso> 저런 옵션이 있군요........
<Chernobyl_> 흠..PHP source를 직접 받아서 저걸 수정하도 또다시 컴파일을 -_-..
<bundo> 보통 우분투는 .???? 인데요
<eigenjin> .confing .gconf
<bundo> .local 도
<lyuso> 홈 폴더의 .프로그램 이름 안에 있을 가능성이 많아요.
<eigenjin> 만약 거기서 찾을 수 없다면..보통 .프로그램에 있는데
<Chernobyl_> 아직도 우분투 미숙한데
<eigenjin> 만약 그런것이 존재하지 않으면, 어디서 찾아야 하나요?
<bundo> eigenjin 그쵸 전역설정은 /etc 쪽에ㅏㅏㅏ
<bundo>  /etc 에 파일이름 또는 디렉으로 전역설정있습니다.
<lyuso> Chernobyl_, 저는 컴파일로 설치한 프로그램이 거의 전무합니다.
<lyuso> 툭하면 에러나서.....
<Chernobyl_> 헙..
<Chernobyl_> 여기분들 보시면 우분투 포럼이 단순한 커뮤니티 사이트라고 느껴지지 않네요
<Chernobyl_> 정모도 하는것 같고 어제 대화좀 엿들으니 세미나?이야기도 나오고
<lyuso> 네......
<bundo> Chernobyl_  php 소스를 두개의 패치를 가하면 8기가 가능하답니다 http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=44522
<Chernobyl_> 와; 감사합니다;
<lyuso> 이야...
<Chernobyl_> 전 아직도 삽질기술이 부족한가 보네요
<lyuso> 분도님 대단하세요. =)
<Chernobyl_> 저녁에 집에가거들랑 폭풍시도
<bundo> 제 삽이 좀 좋아요 http://bundo.biz/sap.png  히히
<bundo> 이거 빌려 줄테니 자녁에 잘해보세요
<bundo> 삽 가져 가세요 ^^;
<Chernobyl_> 오예..ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 성능 좋군요....=)
<eigenjin> [질문] 만약에 /etc 에서도 찾을 수 없으면, 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<Chernobyl_> locate나 find를 쓰심은?
<eigenjin> 프로그램이름을 넣고 찾아봐도..설치된 디렉토리, 맨 페이지 정도만 나와서요.
<eigenjin> 보통 홈디렉토리에 있는데 없어서..찾고 있는 중인데..안나옵니다..
<eigenjin> 혹시나 해서, 설치된 디렉토리를 보고 있는데, 실행화일들만 있고 다른것은 없어 보입니다..지식이 미천한지라
<Chernobyl_> 저는 답변해드릴 자신이 없네요.. 사용중인 프로그램을 구글링 해보시는건..?
<bundo>  어떤 프로그매인데요  ? ㅎ
<bundo>  어떤 프로그램 인데요  ? ㅎ
<eigenjin> gnome-activity-journal 입니다.
<eigenjin> pidgin 도 보니..pidgin이 아니라 purple이라는 디렉토리에 설정이 저장되더라구요..
<eigenjin> 이름이 틀린 경우인지..검색해봐도..별로 찾을 수가 없어서..
<bundo> 네 그건 피진 전이름이 퍼플입니다,
<lyuso> ..... 저도 도저히 답변해드릴 자신이 없네요...
<bundo> 피진의 예전이름이 퍼플이죠
<lyuso> 어느 위치로 가는지 모르면......;;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/gnome-activity-journal/filelist
<han9k> 압정 찾느라 코분투 사무실을 발칵 뒤집어놓는중..
<bundo> 파이선 프로그램이라 진짜 많이 고치려면 ..파이선 분석 해야 할듯해요
<bundo> 압정이 있을만한곳은 옆 사무실이랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ....
<han9k> 아.. (다시 정리하러;)
<lyuso> 저는 그럼 미디어 작업하러 스르륵
<lyuso> =)
<eigenjin> 그정도인가요?
<han9k> 다음에 올떄 사오던지 해야겠네요 -_-
<bundo> han9k 수요일 저녁에 시간 되는지요 ?
<han9k> 압정 찾으려고 뒤지다가 캐비넷에 압사당할뻔했어요;;
<bundo> han9k 지하1층에 ...  문방구 큰거 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내가 할꼐요
<han9k> 뭐 좀 채워넣으시지, 문을 양쪽에서 열어서 당기니까 저한테 막 다가와요 ㅠㅠ
<eigenjin> 제가 설정화일 찾는 이유는 쓰는 쓰는 컴터2개 (노트북, 데스크탑), 많이 쓰는 프로그램을 웹에서 싱크할려고 하는 것이거든요
<bundo> b,.b
<eigenjin> 그런 목적이라..프로그램은 할줄도 모르고..
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 설정 싱크라 ...
<eigenjin> 네
<bundo> 보통 홈 압축해서 필요한거만 복사하는 방식 씁니다.
<bundo> 모질라 싱크 하면 난리납니다
<bundo> 새로낀 컴이 우선 순위죠
<bundo> 날짜가 제일 빠르니깐 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 네? 난리가 나나요?
<bundo> .mozilla 말합니다.
<bundo> 그디렉 싱크하면
<eigenjin> 네..알고 있습니다.
<bundo> 새로킨 컴이 우선 순위입니다.
<bundo> sqlite 날짜가 새로 파폭 킨 컴이 제일 빠르니깐요
<eigenjin> 파이어폭스 요사인 잘 안써서..
<bundo> han9k 수요일 시간 어떄요 ?
<eigenjin> 대신 싱크디렉토리에..옮겨놓은 다음...
<eigenjin> 새로깐 컴의 .mozila 디렉토리 날리고 링크걸어주면 되지 않나요?
<han9k> 수요일 몇시요?
<bundo> 수요일 저녁까지 시간 비워 두라는 건디 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사무실 전화로 전화 요망
<bundo> 010-9o69 9육오삼
<bundo> eigenjin 네...
<han9k> 저희집 통근 시간이 있어요 -__-
<bundo> 저는 보통 그냥 홈 에설정을 압축한후 업해서 씁니다.
<han9k> 아직 6/70년대 집안이라서;
<bundo> han9k 전화 주세유
<Chernobyl_out> bundo 우분투 한글화는 누가 맡고 있나요?
<eigenjin> 도움주셔서 감사합니다.
<eigenjin> 그럼
<bundo> Chernobyl_out  우분투 한국어 번역팀요
<Chernobyl_out> 10.10 아직 100% 번역된것은 아니지요?
<han9k> 100% 됐죠
<Chernobyl_out> 그렇군요..
<han9k> 혼자 심심풀이 땅콩 먹는중 =_=
<han9k> 혈압 조절에도 좋고, 소금 없는거라 맛있네요
<bundo> 난 코분투 사무실서 혼자 심심하면 야전침대 깔고 자는데
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 흠.. 구굴에서 안드로이드 만든거 아닌가요? 쌈쏭 구글 TV에 맞서서 하이센스(듕국)에서 안드로이드 TV를 만들었다는데, 차이를 모르겠네요;
<han9k> 옆 사무실에 남자 두분이서 얘기 나누는데 제가 야전침대 깔고 자면 분도님인줄 오해할까봐 못하죠 -_-;
<han9k> 요즘 뉴스보면 온통 신기한 세상이.. (근데 좋은 내용은 아니네요)
<han9k> 중국에서 짝퉁 쌀을 만들어서 파는데 플라스틱이랍니다... 분유/계란/만두에 이어서 별거 다하네요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes> 중국 비호감;
<cartes> 싫음;
<cartes> 우엑
<cartes> 삼성도 별로 그렇게 잘난것도 없지만..
<cartes> JVC나 SANYO 정도의 브랜드 인지도나 나오면 좋겠다..
<han9k> ^^;
<cartes> 에구 다른분들듣는데에 너무 제말 만 했나요 심하게시리..;;;
<cartes> 죄송해요
<han9k> 저는 괜찮지만 삼성 다니시거나 중국에서오신분은 서운해하시겠죠^^;
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요 locofrank님
<cartes> 처음 뵙습니다..
<Seony> han9k, 드디어 튜토리얼 다 깨고 우주의 미아가 됐습니다. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> Seony > 저런.. 축하드립니다 ^^;
<han9k> 좀있으면 스토리라인(Epic) 퀘스트가 와요
<Seony> 근데 지금 있는 곳의 에이전트들은 다 튜토리얼 에이전트인데, 어디로 가야될지 모르겠어요. 진짜 미아 된 느낌이네요...
<Seony> 이사가야할 거 같네요
<han9k> 미션 헌팅해보세요.
<Seony> npc 에이전트 찾을려면 다른데로 가야할까요?
<han9k> faction에 맞는 미션이랑 돈이 괜찮은 것으로요
<Seony> 지금 State War Academy에 있거든요...
<han9k> 튜토리얼 에이전트가 소개시켜주기도하구요, agent 검색해도 나와요
<han9k> 종족, 직업, 레벨로 찾으셔도는데 이브 온라인 키워드 추가해서 구글에서 찾으시면 몇개 사이트 나옵니다.
<Seony> 일단은 지금 있는 곳에서는 전부 튜토리얼 에이전트들 밖에 없어요.
<Seony> available agent 찾아서 이사가야겠어요.
<Seony> 이제 진짜 독립이군요. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 대도시나 채널에서 플릿 미션 한다고 하면 참여해보세요
<han9k> 한국은 저녁 6~9시 사이에 우르르(플릿)합니다.
<Seony> 네. 입사했던 콥에서 피팅 도와준다고 벌써 모듈 리스트 쭉 뽑아놔서 메일 주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 개인적으로 여캐를 좋아해서 여캐를 했는데, 아시죠? 외국애들이 여캐는 진짜 여자인줄 아는거.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무쟈게 잘해주더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 하하
<Seony> 암튼 프리깃으로 플릿 미션하기는 좀 그래서, 배틀크루저 타기 전까지는 그냥 혼자 미션 할려구요.
<Seony> 피팅 모듈리스트에 스킬리스트까지 다 뽑아서 메일 주네요.
<Seony> 게다가 화물선 마이닝 속도 느려터진다고 궁시렁 대니까, 자기네 있는대로 오면 화물선 채워준대요...
<Seony> 그래서 찾아가니까 마이닝한거 다 주던데요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 한국 사람끼리도 혼자하면 심심하니까 헐크 갖고 계신분 옆에 가면 깡(화물) 뱉어내면서 캐는것 도와주죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그래야죠.
<Seony> 근데, 리트리버 보다는 아무래도 드레이크가 먼저겠죠?
<han9k> 자기 좋을대죠, 순서 없어요 ^^;
<Seony> 아... 어디로가서 정착할지 고민이네요.
<Seony> 왠만하면 지타에서 2점프 이내에서 정착하고 싶기도 하고...
<han9k> 미션 받기 좋은데서 하세요
<Seony> 네. 맵 보면서 장소 고르고 있어요
<han9k> 어느분은 4랩 미션에 관한 faction 작업을 목표로 위치랑 종족 잡더라구요
<han9k> 칼다리지만 다른 종족 미션도 가능해요. 하다보면 faction 오르거든요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 근데, 이사 갈려고 짐 다 싸서 undock 하니까 왠 밀수품을 갖고있다고 뜨는데, 이거 무시해도 되는 메시지인가요?
<han9k> 아뇨
<han9k> 그거 들고 나가면 콩 아저씨가 잡아요
<han9k> 그거 그냥 팔고 가던지 거기에 두고 가시면되요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 근데 밀수품이 있을리가 없는데... 미션 할 때 우주에 굴러다니는 깡통에서 발견증거 서류 하나 잡은 건 있거든요...
<han9k> 마약이나 미션 아이템 중에 밀수품이 있을 수 있죠..
<Seony> 아... 짐 다 싸서 통째로 나가는 거라 이거 폭발하면 곤란한데.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 보험 들어놓고, 밀수품은 빼고 가세요 ^^;;
<Seony> 네. 그래야겠어요... 일단 밀수품이 뭔지 확인부터 해봐야겠군요
<Seony> Drop이라고 하는 마약 같은 거네요.
<Seony> 이거 미션하다가 렛한테서 줏은 건데... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 버리셔도되고 파셔도되고, 들고 나가진 마세요
<han9k> 먹고 나가는 것은 모르겠네요;;
<Seony> 그냥 냅둘려구요. 언젠가는 쓸 일이 있겠죠
<Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까, 지타에서 마약밀수 하는 애들도 있었네요
<Seony> 무슨 겜이 이래...
<han9k> 하하;
<han9k> 마약 쓰면 특정시간동안 능력이 부스트되요^^;
<han9k> outer 가시면 막 써도 괜찮지만 concord형님 옆에서 쓰면 잡아가요..
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 전투시에 필요할 수 있겠군요...
<Seony> 웹서핑 해보니까, 밀수품 들고 나가면 콩코드가 공격을 하는 게 아니라 밀수품을 압수한다고 하네요...
<Seony> 압수 거부하면 공격하구요..
<han9k> 아.. 그렇군요
<han9k_> 이만 저녁 먹으러 가보겠습니다.
<lyuso> 대규모 라이브러리 설치중입니다.
<lyuso> 시넵틱보다 aptitude 가 더 편리한 보기드문 경우.....
<lyuso> 40기가 하드디스크 25% 에서 16% 가 되었네......(남은용량)
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 포럼 서버 다운이죠?
<shriekout> 서버 다운인거 같아요
<shriekout> 서버 다운은 아닌 것 같아요 =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 같은 서버에 입주해 있는... 김프 코리아는 딜레이는 있지만 접속은 되요
<bundo> han9k 지금은 포럼 어떠한지요 ?
<shriekout> 찾는 중이라고...
<shriekout> 연결은 됐는데... 딜레이가 심해요
<bundo> 난 현재 잘뜸
<bundo> 헉 또 그러네 쩝
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 딜레이 심하군요 음
<bundo> shriekout 현재는요 ?
<shriekout> 우분투 포럼, 김프 코리아 두 군데 다 딜레이 심합니다
<shriekout> 근데... 몇 일전부터 딜레이가 좀 있었던 것 같은데...
<shriekout> 서버 자체의 문제라기 보다는 구글 분석도구 문제이지 않을까 싶은데요
<shriekout> 서버에서 읽어올때, 구글 분석도구 로딩하잖아요
<shriekout> 그 문구가 오래 뜨는듯... =ㅅ=
<bundo> shriekout 지금은 >
<bundo> shriekout 현재는요
<shriekout> 오... 바로 연결됩니다 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 김프 코리아도 빨라졌습니다. :)
<shriekout> bundo, 감사합니다. :)
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 뭐가 문제였었나요?
<bundo> 헉 또 그러네 흐
<shriekout> 엥?
<shriekout> 넵 그러네요
<han9k> 저는 계속 안뜨는데요 -_-;;
<han9k> 공격 받는 것인가요?
<bundo> 또 안뜸
<bundo> 이젠 접속도 안됨 이런 OTL
<bundo> 그 옆서버는 접속 잘 되는데 흐
<seanmoon> 정말 안 뜨네요.
<han9k> 30분 됐어요 이문제;
<han9k> 페이스 북에 글 올리려는데 계속 안올라가더니 포럼도 안들어가지고.. ㅠㅠ
<bundo> IDC에 재 부팅 시켜 달라고 했심
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 공격 당하는 건가 음
<bundo> 옆서버로 이사 갈까 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 에고
<bundo> 서버는 여자 같아요
<bundo> 잘대해주면 잘하고
<bundo> 관심 안쓰면 개판이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내 느낌에..
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 보드  OR 랜 고장 같은디
<han9k> 헉
<bundo> 전에 도 이런경우 있었는데요
<bundo> 보드 고장 이었심 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 중국 망하나봐요? 환일 현상이 몇번 일어났네요
<han9k> 북한도 감당하기 힘든데 중국까지 어찌 보살피라고 하늘은 참 무심하시죠 =_=
<bundo> 중국에선 무슨일 일어났다 하면 별로 안 놀라움 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 역시 대륙이구나 하는거죠
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 서버 복구하는데 좀 걸리죠?
<han9k> 그동안 심심할 것 같아요 =_=
<bundo> 1년도 안된 하드웨어라 하드웨어 고장 갔지는 안타는데 음
<bundo> 1년 조금 더된거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 14개월 정도 !
<han9k> 흠.. 추워서 그런건 아니겠죠? CT뱅크처럼 ^^;;
<bundo> 헉
<cartes> 강분도님 하이염
<bundo> cartes 하이투
<cartes> hanirc.org에서는 활동안하세여?
<cartes> bundo// 넹?
<cartes> 저 갈게여 자러갑니둥
<cartes> ㅎㅎ
<seanmoon> 포럼사이트 되네염..
<han9k> 네 이제 되네요
<MK-BB> 포럼 서버 방금 리붓했습니다
<han9k> 네. 근데 댓글이 안달리네요..
<han9k> 빨간 글씨로 "The submitted form was invalid. Try submitting again." 나와요
<MK-BB> 흠....
<MK-BB> 잠시만요
<MK-BB> 이럴때 Seony^Work 님이 좀나오셔야하는데
<seanmoon> 댓글 달려구 해봤더니 SQL에러 나오네요.
<han9k> 그쵸? :S
<bundo> MK-BB mysql 재부팅 했남?
<MK-BB> 저 안건드렸심
<MK-BB> bundo: mydbf
<MK-BB> 하셔야할듯
<han9k> 이럴땐 치킨 뜯으면서 고쳐야 제맛인데요.. ㅎㅎ
<seanmoon> session 정보 담는 테이블이 잘못된것 같은데요.
<seanmoon> 일이나 하라는 하늘의 뜻인가... 아 흑
<han9k> ^^;
<MK-BB> 잠시만 기다리세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 디비 정리도 안되네 음
<han9k> 쿨럭;;
<MK-BB> 플러쉬 한번 하셔야할듯
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 우선은 포럼을 다른서버로 옮기던가 해야겠군요
<han9k> 바레인이랑 축구하는군요? 아시안컵..
<seanmoon> 오 시작했나요??
<han9k> 전반 9분이에요
<MK-BB> 아 서버 다운...쩝
<han9k> 너무 졸려서 자고 내일 축구결과랑 포럼 확인해야겠네요
<han9k> 쉬세요 다들..
<seanmoon> 안녕히 주무세요.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 서버 아직 안살아났어요?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 저도 지금 들어왔어요
<Seony^Work> 빨리 살려주세요.
<MK-1> Seony^Work: 흠....
<MK-1> 답안나옴
<MK-1> Seony^Work: 한국시간 아침에 분도님이 IDC가신다던데
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 저도 분도님께 말했어요
<MK-BB> 서니님 가계 인트라넷이 서버에있다구
<MK-BB> 몇번을
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 백업본 어디있어요?
<Seony^Work> 백업본?
<Seony^Work> 백업본은 내 홈디렉토리에 있을텐데..
<MK-BB> 네.. 다른데에는 안했어요?
<Seony^Work> 다른데는 안했죠. 내 홈디렉토리 용량이 2기가가 넘는데 그걸 어디다 백업하겠어요.
<MK-BB> ssh 안되지요?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 휴... 봐서 서버 아침에 해결 날거임
<MK-BB> 분도님이 봐서 가서 파트를 바꾸던 어떻게 손보구 올거임
<Seony^Work> 전화오고 난리났음...
<MK-BB> 저도 아침에 일어나보니 소리들었심.ㅠ
<MK-BB> -_-)/
<MK-BB> 아마도 랜카드 문제인듯해요
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 저도 답안나옴.ㅠㅠ
<Seony^Work> 일단 분도님이 idc가서 보시면 금방 해결되겠죠.
<Seony^Work> 만약에 해결 안되면, ns4.suim.org 이거 써도 되요?
<MK-BB> 네?
<Seony^Work> 인트라넷으로 말고 개인적으로.
<MK-BB> ns4면 뭐지
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 저 그거 없는데
<Seony^Work> 그거 백업서버로 쓰는거...
<MK-BB> !트레이
<han9k> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-11
<atto> 포럼서버에 무슨일이 있는건가효?? 강추위에 감기라도 걸린건가요??
<MK-BB> 지금
<MK-BB> 포럼 서버가 다운되서요
<bundo> 서버 파일시스템이 꺠진거 같다는 군요 쩝
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> fsck 돌이는 중
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 지금 복구 중일듯
<bundo> 돌려 보고 도 그러면 새로 서버 깔아야 할듯 ..
<bundo> 현재 상황이 그렇습니다 . MK-BB
<MK-BB> 지금 F한테 듣구있어요
<MK-BB> bundo: 하드를 바꾸는게 좋을듯..
<MK-BB> 그하드 저번에도 그랬자나요
<bundo> 그랬던가 음
<MK-BB> bundo: 시간내서 제발 IDC좀 가세요
<MK-BB> 하드좀 하나 새거 이쁜걸로 좀 기증하세요
<bundo>  포럼 옮길깡 ?
<bundo> 쩝
<atto> 흠.. 백업이 되어있나보네요. 하드 나갔어도 걱정안하시는것이...
<MK-BB> bundo -_-)
<MK-BB> 하드 사달라구 하면 저렇게 협박하시내요
<MK-BB> 포럼 옮길까
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> ---)
<atto> ㅋㅋ
<atto> 서버에는 뭐 좀 더 좋은 비싼하드 들어가나요??
<bundo> 아뇨 걍 사타에요
<MK-BB> atto 분도님이 좀 구두쇠이시자나요 -_-)
<MK-BB> 아 서버 하드좀 !!~~~ 사주실분
<bundo> 일단 포럼 백업 서버나 내서버로 옮겨야 겠음
<MK-BB> bundo: 백업서버 빨리 쓰시라니까요
<MK-BB> 그거 지금 백업스크립 짠다구 한지가 언제인데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 직접하셔야겠어요
<bundo> 오즈가 한다니깐요 ㅎ
<MK-BB> 안하자나요!
<MK-BB> 이런일이 또없을거라 장담을 못하자나요
<seanmoon> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 내 발밑에 있는 서버에 있는게 제일 속편함 쩝
<bundo> 안되면 발로 차고 .. 흐흐
<seanmoon> 포럼 되네염 분도님...
<seanmoon> 오호...
<seanmoon> 역시 중국제는 차야 제맛이라는..
<bundo> DB 에러 나잖아요 ?
<seanmoon> 어 그렇네염.
<MK-BB> bundo 그냥 apache 죽여두세요
<MK-BB> 우선은
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 핑
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, why
<MK-BB> 서버 지금 fsck 돌리구있으니
<MK-BB> 곧 산다구요
<Seony^Work> k
<Seony^Work> 지금 되는데요.
<MK-BB> 지금 뭐 업데이트하지마세요
<MK-BB> fsck 돌리구 바로 리붓할예정
<MK-BB> bundo: 지금 백업 스크립트 돌리구 계세요?
<MK-BB> fsck 하면서?
<bundo> 디비 덥프중
<bundo> 덤프중
<bundo> 근데 오류남 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 저런
<MK-BB> root 6051 6038 0 09:48 pts/0 00:00:00 /bin/bash ./mk_backup --local
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 이거 뭐임
<bundo> DB 주소 어찌 되남?
<MK-BB> 지금 하구있어요
<MK-BB> 기다려보세요
<bundo> 15분 부터 포럼 서버 다시 뜨고 있습니다.
<han9k> 포럼 잘되네요 ^^
<han9k> 흠..
<han9k> 포럼 또 다운;
<han9k> 이쁜 하드를 새로 달자 vs. 서버 이전을 하자
<han9k> 라는 이야기가 계속나오지 않을까 생각됩니다 -_-a
<MK-BB> 지금
<han9k> 접속 폭주인가요?
<MK-BB> "능력자" 이신 분도님이 이시간이 백업하기 좋겠다 생각하셔서... 백업하시는중이라 로드가 50대 까지 올라갔습니다
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!!!!1-_-)
<han9k> 아하
<MK-BB> load average: 45.36, 24.49, 11.09
<bundo> 크크
<han9k> (서버)down(과부하)loader bundo님 =_=
<han9k> (영어 썼으니까 못알아 들으셨을꺼야;)
<bundo> 잘뜨는데 난 쩝 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 쿼리 보세요
<han9k> 집에 물파이프 누수라 아무데도 못가고있어요...
<bundo> 근데 서버는 램 올려도 램을 캐쉬로 다 써버림
<han9k> 아저씨 부르는데 30~40만원에 동네에 없어서 강북에서 모셔오는 중 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> bundo CPU를 올리는게 좋을가요
<MK-BB> 돈은 똑같이 들꺼임
<MK-BB> CPU 아니면 RAM인데
<MK-BB> bundo db는 백업했어요?
<bundo> 예스
<MK-BB> bundo 백업스크립트 이번주말까지 끝!!!! 시켜주세요
<MK-BB> bundo 아직도 백업중임?
<bundo> 노우
<bundo> 서버가 불안함 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<MK-BB> root 11333 10807 0 10:44 pts/0 00:00:02 tar cvzfp ubuntu-11-01-11.tgz public_html/
<MK-BB> root 11334 11333 1 10:44 pts/0 00:00:07 gzip
<MK-BB> 이거 뭐임?
<bundo> 그러걸 어디로 백업 하남
<bundo> 다시 봐바
<jincreator> 지금 포럼 사이트가 에러뜨는 게 저뿐만이 아닌가요?
<MK-BB> 다시해보세요
<MK-BB> bundo 포럼 db에러뜸.. Too MAny Connections 뜸
<bundo> 전에꺼가 살아 있군
<bundo> 쩝
<MK-BB> bundo http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/img/213167-111201135618AM 에러
<bundo> 하 이거 미치겠네 쩝
<MK-BB> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d# ./mysql restart
<MK-BB> * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld [fail]
<MK-BB> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld [ OK ]
<MK-BB> error: 'Too many connections'
<MK-BB> bundo 그냥 이럴때는 리붓해버리세요
<MK-BB> 그럼 될듯.. 지금 갑자기 request가 많이 들어와서 그런듯
<MK-BB> bundo 아파치+db 죽여보세요
<MK-BB> 한 3분정도 시간을 줬다가 다시 켜보세요
<bundo> 싫삼
<bundo> 살렸음
<bundo> mysql 이 죽지 않은 대몬이 있더군요
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 앗! 이제 뜬다!
<MK-BB> bundo 백업스크립트에 중요성을 이제 아셨지요?
<MK-BB> bundo 백업스크립트에 중요성을 이제 아셨지요?
<MK-BB> bundo 백업스크립트에 중요성을 이제 아셨지요?
<MK-BB> 이번 주말에 작업해서 끝내자구요!!!!
<bundo> 서버 이전의 중요성을 이제 알았심 !
<bundo> 서버 이전의 중요성을 이제 알았심 !
<bundo> 서버 이전의 중요성을 이제 알았심 !
<bundo> 크크
<bundo> 에휴 그만 만지고 딴거 해야징
<MK-BB> bundo 시끄러움
<MK-BB> bundo 시끄러움
<MK-BB> bundo 시끄러움
<bundo> MK-BB 포럼을 말에요 백업 서버로 이전하면 어떨까요 ?
<MK-BB> 그러시던지요
<MK-BB> 뭐 언제는 저한테 선택권이 있었나유?
<bundo> 현재 우분투 8.04 서버 다시 깔아야 할 상황 같음
<bundo> 파일 시스템  상태가 안좋아서 또 그럴수 있거든요
<han9k> 불고기 브라더스 50% 세일 하네요.. 언릉 사먹어야지. 구제역나서 소 다 죽어서 고기값 오르면 저 가격에 언제 또 먹을꼬.. =_=
<bundo> 그리고 나중 오즈님 시켜 서버 새로 깔자고요
<MK-BB> 그서버에 입주되어있는... 다른분은..흐
<bundo> han9k 링크 좀 올려요 울아둘 먹여야함
<han9k> 네네~
<han9k> http://wemakeprice.com/deal/main
<han9k> 오른쪽에 아이콘 3개 있는데 맨 위요
<MK-BB> bundo 그냥 서버를 이번에 8.04서버를 가라 치우는게 어떨까요??? Quad 서버로... 제가 돈내구 바꿔치기해야겠심
<han9k> 분도님 불고기 보고 ^ㅠ^ 중..;
<han9k> 전에 막걸리를 와인잔에 먹어봤다는 곳이 저기에요
<MK-BB> bundo !!!!!!!!!
<bundo> 에잉 체인점 이잖아유 쩝
<bundo> MK-BB 그건 알아서 하세유
<MK-BB> 우선은 백업서버로 주말에 옮기세요
<han9k> 네 체인점인데요, 코엑스몰에 있는 곳이 양도 많이 주고 맛나요. 외국인 상대로 장사해서 그런지..
<bundo> 히히 난 여기 http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/html/?area=51
<han9k> 네 티몬도 가끔 확인해요 ^^;
<MK-BB> bundo 쿼리로좀 말좀하지요
<han9k> 한국와서 처음 먹은 피자가 "시크릿가든"인데 왤케 맛이 없던지 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 크
<bundo> 전이만 나가봅니다 좋은하루들 되세요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 이탈리안 저렇게 먹으면 원래 $9~12 나오는데 한국은 너무비싸요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 50% 해야지 제가격 나오고..
<MK-BB> 그건 싼동내지요
<MK-BB> 뉴욕은 싼게 $30-40 임
<han9k> 헉!
<han9k> 하긴.. 뉴욕가서 스테이크 먹는데 $30~50 =_=
<han9k> 드레스코드 준수! <- 제일 신경쓰여요
<hanbin973> 아 힘들다  =.=
<hanbin973> 그런데 미쿡에서는 gnome 을 어떻게 읽나요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 핑 타임아웃은 뭐지
<hanbin973> 음 다시 오셧네 ㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hanbin973> 구자철이 날았군 ㅋ
<han9k> 미국에서는 gnome을 놈~ 또는 그놈으로 읽죠
<hanbin973> 지놈이 아닌가보네 ㅋ
<MK-BB> 놈 이라구 할걸요
<hanbin973> 묵음이군
<han9k> 원래 놈이라는 발음은 오크 휴먼 엘프 처럼 어느 종족을 뜻해요
<han9k> 그래서 저 단어 처음 나올때 놈이라고 많이불렀는데 외국에서(한국 같은) 그놈그놈하니까 그놈이라고 하죠
<MK-BB> 이번에 포럼서버 업글하기로 결정남
<han9k> 서버 업글 축하~합니다 ^^
<MK-BB> 아직 업글하지않았는데요
<bundo> MK-BB phpmyadmin 주소 좀 줘봥 쿼리로
<bundo> 김프 쩝
<hanbin973> 분도님 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<MK-BB> db.u~
<han9k> 분도님 등장.. 안녕히 주무셨어요?ㅋ;
<hanbin973> __
<hanbin973> 다들 안녕하세요 _ _
<han9k> 안녕하세요 한빈님
<MK-BB> 아 2월 정기모임때
<hanbin973> 엉? alt 누르고 스크롤하니까 엷게 변한다 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 컴피즈 돋네
<MK-BB> 하드나 기증 받아주세요 bundo
<hanbin973> ....
<hanbin973> 다시 조용해졌다
<jongoh> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 김프 수정했음
<bundo> 쩝 문자로 좀 알려주징 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 기본아님?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 댓글 놀이 하고 있다니 .. 크
<MK-BB> 우분투 죽으면 김프도 죽는다는걸
<bundo> 난 김프 는 잘 안보잖수
<hanbin973> Gimp .. 안쓴지 오래됬당
<hanbin973> ㅋ
<bundo> han9k 이상한 댓글 그만 달고
<bundo> 김프 정상 적으로 뜬다고 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 쩝
<hanbin973> 여러가지로 이 스킨이 업데이트가 잦네
<han9k> bundo > 귀엽운데요 강아지 =_=
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 우분투 포럼 가봐야겟네요. 어느 게시판이죠?
<han9k> 자게요
<hanbin973> 음
<hanbin973> 이빨쪽이 뭔가 징그러운데
<han9k> 콜리가 입벌리면 저렇게 생겼어요..;
<hanbin973> 다른건 다 귀엽고 이빨만 =.=
<han9k> 저런 사람은 회사에서 일하면 각자 받을까요? -_-a
<hanbin973> 쩝. 전 개를 잘 몰라서요 ㅋ
<han9k> 언제 애완견 가게 지나가면 한번 구경해보세요
<han9k> 좀 큰 강아지 입 벌리면 저렇죠.. 진돗개나 그런 개요
<hanbin973> 음. 진돗개는 안 그랬던거 같은데.. 음.. 더 큰 사진 없나요?
<han9k> 덜 징그런 강아지 이
<han9k> http://cfs11.blog.daum.net/image/24/blog/2008/01/30/16/09/47a02272a6f73&filename=%EC%9E%85%EB%B2%8C%EB%A6%AC%EA%B8%B0.jpg
<han9k> 치석낀 강아지 이
<han9k> http://cfs9.blog.daum.net/image/33/blog/2008/02/13/16/24/47b29b36ac54c&filename=%EC%B9%98%EC%84%9D.jpg
<han9k> 강아지 스켈링 하기는 사치라 모조 뼈다구 주잔아요. 그거 갉아먹으면서 치석 제거하라고요 ^^;
<hanbin973>  앜
<hanbin973> 두번째 짤 ㅜㅜ
<han9k> 개 키우면 신경 쓸 것 참 많습니다 ^^;;
<hanbin973> 그래도 귀엽네요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 엉.. 러시아에서는 곰이 차도 운전하는 이상한 나라군
<han9k> ^^;
<hanbin973> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard&page=1&sn1=&divpage=140&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=541536
<hanbin973> 무서운 세상이다 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 저 사람은 재수다 안좋지. 캠핑한다고 갔다가 곰이나 만나고
<hanbin973> 재수도
<hanbin973> 자동차에서 모든 물건 제거중
<han9k> 근데 곰 만나면 나무 위로 올라가지 마세요..
<han9k> 곰이 따라올라와요.. -_-;;
<han9k> 저건 앞좌석에 누가 숨어있다가 타고 간것 같은데요.. ^^;;
<hanbin973> 전 그냥 곰 볼일이 아주 없었으면 좋겠어요
<han9k> 뒷트렁크 곰이 닫았을일은 없고;
<han9k> 야생 곰은 위험하죠;
<hanbin973> 지리산 가지 않는이상 울나라에서 곰 볼일은 ㄷ
<han9k> 우리나라 곰 있어요?-_-;;
<hanbin973> 전 로키산에 갔다가
<hanbin973> 그  뭐냐...
<han9k> 곰 여우 호랑이 늑대 양 노루.. 다 죽었는줄 알았는데
<hanbin973> 로프웨이타고 가면서 아래에 새끼곰 x2 + 어미곰으로 추정되는 곰
<hanbin973> 이렇게 세마리 봤어요
<hanbin973> 지리산 가면 반달곰 ㄷ
<han9k> 아하
<han9k> 서양은 곰 많습니다.
<han9k> 산에 인접하면 곰 토끼 사슴 많이 보죠
<han9k> 차에도 많이 치여서 사고도 나구요. 수리비 청구서 보면서 눈물도.. ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 또, 진~~~짜 큰 순록도 봤어요. 정말 차 만하던데 ㄷ
<han9k> 순록은 그나마 순하죠.. moose (무스?)라고 있는데 무식해서 막 들이 받아요 =_=;
<han9k> 한때 사슴이(tick)이 유행해서, 한동안 산에 안갔더니 등산하고프네요 ^^
<han9k> 사슴 이가 좀 악질이라 수술용 레이저 아니면 안떨어지고 안죽어요..;
<han9k> 흠.. 우분투 8.04->10.04 업그래이드가 간단하군요
<hanbin973> 전 잘 모르겠어요. 8.04 는 말 그대로 2년전에 써보고 끗
<han9k> 분도님 글보니까 명령어 4줄 치면 끝인데요? ^^;
<han9k> 그 후에는 y나 n 연타
<hanbin973> 전 파티션 분리한 이후로
<hanbin973> 새 버젼 나오면 새로 깔아요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 어짜피 데이터만 무사하면 되니까...
<hanbin973> 전기, 역학에 비해서 파동은 어렵네요. 생소해서 그런가
<han9k> 저는 역학이 더 어렵던데요... 양자역학 =_=
<hanbin973> 제가 말하는 역학 -> 고전물리학
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<han9k> ^^;
<hanbin973> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%97%AD%ED%95%99_%28%EC%B2%A0%ED%95%99%29
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 이게 더 어려울듯. 근데 아빠 전공이 사상이라 아빠는 도가 텼겠군
<hanbin973> 이사하면서 책 옮기는 걸 봤는데
<han9k> 하하
<hanbin973> 아버지 책은 죄다 사상 관련책인데 한자로 주역이라고 적힌것만 50권은 넘는것 가텐요
<hanbin973> 같네요
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 그래서 일반인은 천문 지리 사람에 대한 것 이렇게 세가지 중 하나만 정통하기도 힘든 것 같아요..
<hanbin973> 그런데 주역만 하는게 아니고 논문 쓰시는 걸 보니까 그냥 동양 사상.. 근데 이상하게 변증법 관련한 책이 많더군요 =.=
<hanbin973> 대충 책 나이랑 이런걸 따져볼때 아빠는 "빨간책" 을 많이 소유하셧 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 목숨걸고 어떻게 모으는거지 =.=
<han9k> 하하;
<han9k> 책방 단골이되면 책방 주인이 알아서 금서를 팝니다 ^^;
<hanbin973> 근데 아빠가 대학교 다닐때에 그런 사람이 많았다더군요. 동기, 선배, 후배 할것 없이 다~~ ㄷ
<han9k> 요즘 같이 큰서점은 안되겠지만요;
<han9k> 저는 한국 중국에만 있는줄 알았는데 유럽에도 있고 러시아에도 있고 미국에도 있습니다
<hanbin973> 뭐가요
<han9k> 역학 주역요 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 역학/주역은 서양에서도 유명해요...
<Seony^Work> 특히 타임그래프 땜시...
<Seony^Work> 일단 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요.
<han9k> 네~
<hanbin973> 타임그래프 =.=?
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 흥.
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<han9k> 비오는 날에는 빈대떡인데..
<hanbin973> 부산은 햇빛 쨍쩅
<han9k> 눈오는데 빈대떡 먹으니까 뭔가 좀 안맞는 것 같아요 =_=
<han9k> 여기 지금 펑펑~ 와서 쌓입니다. (서울)
<hanbin973> 나이스 빅뱅이론 12 화 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 애니인가요?
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 미드요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<hanbin973> 칼텍다니는 괴짜 4명하고 여자 이웃 + 그외
<hanbin973> 시트콤인데 재밌잖아요
<han9k> 몽크 이후로 즐겨보는게 사라졌네요..
<hanbin973> 시즌 1부터 보세요. 재밌어요
<han9k> KnightRider 새로운 것이랑 V는 하다가 중간에 사라지고 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 요즘 바빠서 못 보는게 주 이유긴 합니다 ^^;
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ 막장이다. 쉘든은 그래도 성격 조큼은 바꿔야 될것 같군
<hanbin973> 진그리에이터님 잘되셧나요?
<bundo> Open Xchat and goto > Settings , Advanced , User Commands , Add New , for name put g and the command put exec firefox www.google.com/search?q="&2" then in xchat you can do /g whatever
<han9k> -_-?
<han9k> 분도님 언제 영어가 뻥~ 튀었어요?
<Seony> msn 해킹당한 것 같은 그런 느낌인데요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 전 영어 전혀 못해유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> Seony 서버는 파일시스탬 꼬여서 난리였던거에요 .. 쩝
<bundo> 하드 좀 불안한데요
<Seony> 아 그래요? 하드 수명이 다되가나봐요?
<bundo> 중고 하드 단거 같음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 또 생길듯합니다.
<bundo> 어제 11시쯤 부터 포럼이 무지 느려 지드라고요
<bundo> 그러다 12시쯤 뻑 섯어요
<MK-BB> Seony bundo 서버 옮기세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 장난임
<MK-BB> bundo 서버는 F하구 합의를 봐서 업글할거임
<Seony> imsu
<imsu> seony 옛설 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오랫만이라구.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 대박 온라인게임을 하나 찾아냈어. 열라 재밌는데 유료야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉헉
<Seony> 그리고 한국사람들이 거의 없어.
<Seony> 게임 클라이언트가 잉글리쉬 온리거든. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 설마 이브온라인 말씀하시나요? ^^;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 거기에 중국인이랑 러시아인 많아요 ^^;
<han9k> 영어 써도 못 알아듣는 사람 많더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네. 알고있어요. 근데 꼭 중국인 러시아인보다는 전체적으로 유럽쪽 비율이 좀 높더라구요.
<Seony> 미국애들도 많고....
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 저 이번에 크루즈 뽑았어요. ㅎㅎ 카라칼...
<han9k> 오~ 축하합니다.
<han9k> 금방 뽑으셨네요
<han9k> 저는 2주 넘게 걸렸어요 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 스킬을 열심히 눌러서요...
<Seony> 배값에 장비값 포함해서 1.5밀 들었어요...
<han9k> 카라칼 정도면 미션 중에 터질 위험 많으니 보험 꼭드세요 ^^;
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 보험을 깜빡하고 있었어요..
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 미션 중에서 자폭미션 있던데, 그거 보험들고 나가서 자폭하고 왔는데, 그것도 보험사기인가요?
<han9k> 저는 꼽에서 지원해줘서 카라칼만 미션하다 3~4번 터뜨린것 같네요 ^^;
<han9k> 보험사기죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 보통, 선박 보험이 끝날때쯤 일부러 보험사기내서 선박 팔아버리는 것과 같은 효과를 보는 분이 있어요
<Seony> 근데 보험사기친다고 제재가 가해지진 않죠?
<han9k> 전혀요..
<han9k> 마켓에서 파는 가격이랑 비슷하거든요
<Seony> 이브 회사에서 개발 중인 FPS겜 얘기 들으셨어요?
<Seony> 말만 들어도 환상적인 조합이던데요.
<han9k> 네 전부터 얘기 있었습니다.
<Seony> 이젠 땅따먹기까지 해야할 노릇이라면서...
<han9k> ^^;
<Seony> 근데 개발 완료되면 정말 대박일 거 같아요. FPS와 이브의 조합...
<Seony> 함선에서 공중폭격 지원해주고...
<han9k> 그쵸? ^^;
<Seony> 완전 새로운 개념의 게임인데 과연 가능할까도 싶고..
<lyuso> 서버가 죽어나갑니다.
<han9k> 성공하면 게임의 역사를 쓰는거죠 ^^;
<Seony> 네... 정말 게임의 역사를 다시 쓴다 할 정도로...
<lyuso> 랄까 이미 이브서버도 서버계의 한 획을 그었지 싶어요......
<han9k> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 어디서 본 건데, 이브도 프리서버 만들려고 여기저기서 클라이언트 분석을 많이 해봤는데 건질게 전혀 없었다네요.
<Seony> 알고보니까, 이브 서버가 수퍼컴 수백대로 만들어진 거라고 하더라구요
<lyuso> 이브는 어떻게보면 규모로 승부하는 경향도 있죠.
<han9k> 헉 =_=
<lyuso> 사람이 많이모이니까 사람이 가는 서울처럼
<Seony> 그래서 서버에서 죄다 연산이 이루어져서, 정작 클라이언트에서는 서버랑 통신하는 기능 이외에는 별로 건질 게 없었다는 얘기도 봤어요.
<lyuso> 이브 서버 실제로 수퍼컴급 서버 수백대가
<lyuso> 클러스터로 서로 묶여 한대의 서버를 형성해요
<Seony> 네. 그 얘기도 봤어요...
<han9k> 한국에서도 결제 쉽게 할수 있으면 좋겠어요 =_=
<lyuso> 클라이언트는 정말로 할 게 없습니다......
<Seony> han9k님은 제가 결제대행 해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 이브서버 SSD 나오자마자 얼마 안가 가장 처음으로 SSD 를 전 서버에 적용한걸로도 유명할꺼에요. =)
<han9k> 하하 ^^;;
<Chernobyl> 안녕하세요;
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 어서오세요
<lyuso> 한국 게임등급위원회 덕분에 외산게임이 한국에 들어올까 의문이기도 해요.
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<Chernobyl> 어젯밤에 우분투 포럼 데이터베이스에 문제가 있었나요?
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 한국에 들어오는 거야 문제는 없지만, 한글버전이 없다는 건 문제가 될 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 밤 11시부터 좀 버벅이더니 뻗었죠
<lyuso> DB 가 꼬이면.... DB 연결 에러났다고 뜨는데...
<Chernobyl> 찾아 볼게 있어서 접속하려는데 놀랐다는..
<lyuso> 완전히 접속이 죽었던걸로 봐선... 아마 서버가 crash 된 걸로 보여요.
<Seony> 하드 수명 다 되간다고 기부 좀 해달래요.
<Chernobyl> SSD기부가능한가요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 제가 지금 가진 잉여하드가 돌아갈 지 의문이에요.
<Chernobyl> <bundo> 어제 주신 삽에 문제가 좀 있었습니다. 링크가 터졌어요
<lyuso> 전 저번에 I-RAM 을 택배로.....
<Seony> 기부문의는 분도님이나 MK-BB한테...
<lyuso> 요즘 트레일러 하나 만드느라 도시 하나를 CG 로 만들고 있어요.
<Seony> 근데 이브 FPS는, 행성이 수만개는 될텐데 어떤식으로 될지 궁금하네요.
<lyuso> 이걸 폴리곤으로 떡칠할지 그냥 맵을 써서 만들지 고민입니다.
<lyuso> 제가 알기로는 이브 서버랑 FPS 서버는 일단 별개로 돌아갑니다.
<han9k> 그래야죠.. 이브는 자동 공격인데요 ^^;
<Seony> 참... 이브 클라이언트의 대부분은 파이썬으로 짜여져있다고도 하네요.
<han9k> 오~ 그렇군요
<lyuso> 신기하네요.......
<Seony> 아마 서버랑 통신하는 부분 등등에서 그렇게 되지않았나 싶네요
<lyuso> 네....
<imsu> 무선이 자꾸 끈힉네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> seony 일하는 중이라 ~~
<Seony> 아 ㅇㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다시 일하러 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수고해
<lyuso> 수고하세요!
<han9k> 쉬엄쉬엄하세요~
<shriekout> bundo, 님
<shriekout> MK-BB, 님
<shriekout> 흐미...
<bundo> why?
<shriekout> 김프 코리아 로그인이 안됩니다
<shriekout> Table './gimp/phpbb_confirm' is marked as crashed and should be repaired [145]
<shriekout> sql 에러가 뜨는데요
<bundo> 난 로그인 잘됨
<shriekout> 헉...
<bundo> 캐시 지워봐유 ^^;
<shriekout> 직접 로그인을 하는데 안되는데요... 자동 로그인이 아니라
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294735959.png
<bundo> 암튼 어제 부터 문제 많았심
<shriekout> 엥?
<shriekout> 저는 김프 관리자 gimp 와 제 개인 아이디 shriekout 둘 다 안됩니다
<shriekout> General Error
<shriekout> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<shriekout> Table './gimp/phpbb_confirm' is marked as crashed and should be repaired [145]
<shriekout> An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.
<bundo> 매지님 검색좀 해봐주세요
<bundo> 비슷한거는 나오는데 조금 다음
<bundo> 비슷한거는 나오는데 조금 다름
<shriekout> 제가 지금 디비로 접속해서 복구해보겠습니다
<shriekout> ì°¸...
<shriekout> phpadmin 주소가 어떻게 되나요?
<Seony^Server> 포럼서버요?
<Seony> 그거는 기밀사항인데 ㅎㅎ 저한테 쿼리 주시면 불러드릴께요.
<shriekout> 복구되었습니다. :)
<Seony> 다행이네요
<shriekout> Repairing tables
<shriekout> gimp.phpbb_confirm
<shriekout> warning  : Number of rows changed from 6 to 5
<shriekout> status   : OK
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 고친 내용을 보니...
<shriekout> gimp.phpbb_confirm
<shriekout> warning  : Table is marked as crashed
<shriekout> warning  : 1 client is using or hasn't closed the table properly
<shriekout> error    : Size of datafile is: 420         Should be: 504
<shriekout> error    : Corrupt
<shriekout> 이렇게 나오네요
<shriekout> 복구되었고... 서버 복구 하시느라 수고 하셨습니다. :)
<bundo> ^^
<shriekout> 이번 기회에... 기부 문화를 만들면 어떨까 하는데요
<shriekout> 외국 오픈소스 재단들 처럼 통장 하나 만들어서, 기부금 10만원을 하면 티셔츠를 선물로 준다든가... 얼마를 기부하면 머그컵을 준다든가 하는...
<shriekout> 선물 주고 남은 돈으로 서버관리비나 이런데 충당하는게 어떨지...
<bundo> shriekout 여고3년생 노트북 고쳐주는중 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 진짜 엄청 파일 다운만 받았네요 흐
<bundo> 프로그램 이 두줄 반 넘어가고..
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<bundo> 아쿠다 내일독산서 한잔할꺼임 ^^;
<acooda> 하악 독산동
<acooda> 가고 싶어라
<acooda> ㅠ
<bundo> MK-BB 머해 ㅋ
<bundo> 오늘은일찍 일어났으니 출근해야지
<bundo> 근데 날씨 춥네 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-12
<MK-BB> bundo 필요하심?
<bundo> 아니 불필요해
<bundo> 이 심심  소금 먹고 와야지 쩝
<bundo> 아
<MK-BB> -_-)\
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> http://opensea.egloos.com/5372263
<han9k> 유후~
<atto> 하드디스크에 저장된 데이터들의 가장 마지막(뒷쪽) 위치가 어디인지 어떻게 알 수 있을까요??
<SIMPLISM> 어떤 기준으로 마지막일지가... 논리적인 기준이라면, 아무래도 inode 번호가 가장 크면 마지막이지 않을까요;;ㅋㅋ 물리적으로 마지막 위치라면 모르겠구요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<atto> 질문을 바꿔야 겠네요 dd로 디스크를 백업할때 500기가 하드디스크가 300기가를 사용했습니다. 그럼 count를 줘서 330기가 까지 좀더 여유를 줘서  복사를 해도 온전히 다 복사가 되지 않습니다.
<atto> 왜그럴까요??
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 조용
<MK-BB> 흠.
<nike984_> 인코딩을 시스템 default로 놓으니 그냥 되넹 -_-
<MK-BB> utf-8 일텐데
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> xchat?
<nike984_> 웅
<MK-BB> 그럼 unicode인가로 해두면됨 freenode설정은
<MK-BB> HanIRC는 EUC-KR
<nike984_> xchat 아직 어찌 써야하는지 잘모르겠음 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아니면 CP949
<MK-BB> 인가
<MK-BB> 흠
<nike984_> 지금은 잘되니까 괜춘해 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 한 20분정도 잠수..
<MK-BB> 흐흣
<nike984_> 수고혀~ ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 분도님 2차 가셨는데 bundo.biz 서버 다운인것은 아시려는지;
<seanmoon> 안녕하세요.
<seanmoon> 포럼에 광고글이 올라온것 같은데...
<MK-BB> 흐
<MK-BB> han9k bundo.biz는 왜요?
<yuna_> 포럼 서버가 잠시 기절하여 황망한 틈에 올라온 것일텐데 :-) 큰불 끄구나서 정리해주시지싶습니다.
<MK-BB> 포럼서버 또 죽었나요?
<yuna_> 또 죽진 않았지 싶습니다. 오늘 틈틈이 들여다볼땐 아무런 이상 없었사옵니다.
<han9k> MK-BB> bundo.biz에서 코분투가 안받아져서요
<MK-BB> 흐...
<MK-BB> 어떤버전이요?
<han9k> 10.04 64비트
<han9k> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=10978&f=6
<han9k> 코분투 10.04는 다 안받아지네요;
<han9k> bundo.biz 연결 중... <= 만 한참 뜹니다;
<han9k> 헉.. 2시됐네요. 이만 자러갑니다.
<han9k> 좋은 하루/좋은 밤되세요~
<yuna_> 안영히~
<han9k> ^^)/
<yuna_> 훔... 기분이 꿀꿀하니 일단 SNSD GENIE를 섭취; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce7tLh1CM38&feature=related
<yuna_> 연달아 하와이(카훌루이) 소녀의 SNSD-KISSING YOU도 섭취;; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkiJfyPZFPE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL 섭취;
<MK-BB> nike984_ 행님 계심?
<nike984_> 응 찾았음?
<nike984_> 나갔군 -_- ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-13
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 날이 추우니..
<razGon> 조용하시군요.
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 공유기 아답타나간듯 쩝 ~
<han9k> 새해 바꿀게 많으신가봐요 ^^;
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> bundo -__0//
<MK-BB> 아이피 또 바뀌셨군요
<bundo> 나 지금 옆집 무선 쓰는 거임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<MK-BB> bundo 라우터 얼마하신다구... 3만원이면 사자나요
<bundo> 내가 그 공유기 비번 걸고 했거든
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 담배+술 하루 안하면 돈나오겠내
<bundo> 동네 슈펴형네집
<bundo> 참 han9k 님 무선 마우스 건전지 어떻게 넣나요 ?
<bundo> 건전지 넣는데 안보임
<han9k> 안으로 쏙~ 넣지요
<bundo> 둘째 주려는데 쩝
<han9k> OLC Center 를 꾹 누르시고, patech 쪽으로 밀어보세요
<Seony^Work> 1회용인갑다...
<han9k> 그럼 거기에 수신기도 들어가요
<han9k> 거기 빨간 불 들어오는데 쳐다보지는 마세요
<han9k> 레이저인듯 =_=;
<Seony^Work> 실명되나요? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony^Work> 오... 저가형 살상무기군요.
<Seony^Work> 휴대도 간편하고...
<han9k> 넵.. 그걸로 멍든 곳에 굴리면, 치료용으로 바뀌기도합니다.
<han9k> 마우스 설명서에 다 나오는데 bundo님 설명서 잘 안읽으시나봐요;
<han9k> 글자가 작아서 못 보신건지..
<bundo> 누가 메뉴얼 보나유 퍽킹메뉴얼 OTL
<han9k> 어제부터 영어가 트이셨네;
<bundo> 어 건전지 잘못 넣었나 쩝
<han9k> 먹으면 영어가 트이는 약 파나요? 요즘 포럼에 별 광고 다 올라오대요?
<han9k> 왼쪽은 + 오른쪽은 -
<han9k> 뚜껑 열면 써있잖아요.. 읽어주세요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 좌우버튼 동시에 클릭하시면 dpi 바뀌어요.
<bundo> +  -  잘못넣었심
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> 게임용은 아닌 마우스 ^^;
<bundo> 잘됨 감사 han9k
<han9k> 마우스 감도가 확~ 차이납니다.
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> 둘째 아들 덕후 주어야징
<han9k> 이름이 강덕후에요? -_-;;
<han9k> 오씨였으면 큰일날뻔했네요 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 둘째 별병 = 힌둥이 > 딩굴이 > 떡후
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아.. ㅎㅎ;
<Seony^Work> 별명이구나...
<Seony^Work> 사실 덕후라는 이름 자체는 좋은 뜻의 이름인데 어쩌다...
<han9k> 요즘 십덕후도 있대요? 오덕후 -> 5덕후 -> 5x2덕후 -> 십덕후 =_=
<han9k> 몇년만에 한국왔더니 언어가 잘안통해요.. 탈북 북한 동포의 괴로움을 이해하겠어요..
<bundo> 우리집은 둘째 별명으로 나머지 명칭 정해져요
<bundo> 저는 떡후아빠
<bundo> 떡후엄마 떡후형 떡후 할머니
<han9k> ^^;;
<razGon>   안녕하세요? 오래간만입니다.
<han9k> 어서오세요
<razGon> 넘 춥네요.. 헐.
<han9k> 어제밤 체감온도가 -23도 였어요;
<bundo> 며칠전 떡후가 자기는 염눅이라고 이름 불러 달라기에 그럼 만두 는 떡후만 준다 하니깐 바로 떡후 하겠다더군요
<bundo> 우리 떡후 중국 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아빠 여행 가방 들고 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 겨울 여행가나요?
<bundo> 네
<han9k> 혼자요?
<bundo> 학교서 가는데 흐
<han9k> 짝퉁 음식만 조심하면 될거에요 ^^;
<bundo> 학교    +   장사치 인듯해요
<bundo> 암튼 첫 여행인데... 우린 떡후 납치 되길 원하죠
<han9k> 좋은 모습, 안좋은 모습 다 교육이니.. 보내는 것이 좋죠 교육상
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 나중 20ㄴ녀후 꼭 한번 만나고 싶다 나오면
<bundo> 우린 거부입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헉 알리미 가 왜 저기 있징
<bundo> 쩝 스샷 안됨
<bundo> 흐 공유기 고쳐야징
<MK-BB> 흐..
<MK-BB> bundo 아참! 그 코분투 우선은 백업서버에 해두세요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 그게 파일다운받느면
<bundo> 서버 부하줌
<bundo> 그래서 내서버에서 하는거임
<MK-BB> 누가 포럼서버에 해두래요
<bundo> 다음으로 코붙투만 옮길깡 /
<MK-BB> 백업서버에 해두라니까
<MK-BB> 지금 포럼서버 미러 다음으로 되있슴
<bundo> ?
<bundo> 먼 헛소리여
<bundo> 다음은
<bundo> 그냥 호스팅임
<bundo> 그래서 안간거임
<bundo> 암튼 서버관리란건 간단하지 안은거임
<MK-BB> 엥?
<MK-BB> 지금 서버 미러 리포지토리를 다음으로 해놨다구요
<bundo> 그러니 서버 제공자는 조용히 제공만 ㅎ하시길 바람
<MK-BB> 다콘옹께 죽어서
<bundo> 그건 패키지 미러징
<bundo> 난 포럼 & 코분투 말하는 거님 OTL
<MK-BB> 흐...
<bundo> 오리옹 한마 디 했는데 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 강분도 안티 = 오리
<han9k> 어이쿠.. 비아그라 얘기 나와서 장난쳤는데 덕님 심각하게 나오시는지 ㅠㅠ;
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14984&p=74447#p74447
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 한국 돌아간다니까 다들 바이아그라(미국 발음) 두병 들고 가라고 하네요. 허가하는 양이고 한달 용돈 나온다면서 ^^;
<bundo> 오리옹은 십전오리탕 보내 주었는데 먹고 살아났음
<bundo> 으 삐라 뿌리는 역적
<han9k> 오리요리 이름은 생소해요;
<bundo> 제가 한아이알씨에서 오리로 120가지 이야기해보았죠
<bundo> 오리우리, 오리떡, 오리찜...
<MK-BB> 잡소리좀 그만
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 닭치고 오리 MK-BB  ?\
<han9k> 닭치고 오리까지..(소, 양은?) 분도님 농가 출신? =_=
<bundo> 저는 강가 출신
<bundo> 이친구가 의대 다니는 어제 말한 유저임 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=74450#p74450
<bundo> 번역 많이 하더라고요
<han9k> pcandme님요?
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> bundo 코분투 서버 살리세요
<bundo> 지금 노력중
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 아탑타 아내가 가져왔음
<bundo> 우리집은 덕후엄마가 다함
<MK-BB> 빨리 살려보세요
<MK-BB> 그냥 백업서버에 wget 으로 땡겨서 링크 다시 올리게
<bundo> han9k  http://bundo.biz
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 역시 공유기 아답타 였심
<MK-BB> 지금 땡기고 있심
<han9k> 네 되네요. M$랑 호환 안된다고 뜨는거보니 =_=
<bundo> han9k 다운된다고 댓글 부탁해유
<bundo> 아아내 사무실 아답타 하나 사러 가야 겠심
<MK-BB> bundo 64 비트는왜 wubi
<bundo> OTl
<MK-BB> han9k 제가 링크 올릴게요
<MK-BB> 댓글 노노
<han9k> 푸아그라는 오리를 묶어놓고 고개만 빼놓은 상태로 옥수수 등.. 각종 곡식을 강제로 먹여서 간을 살찌게 하는군요?
<han9k> 동물협회에서 들고 일어날만하네요 =_=;
<bundo> 코분투는 내서버에서 배포할껑;ㅁ
<bundo> 코분투는 내서버에서 배포할꺼임
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 고장난 아답타 중국제임 쩝
<MK-BB> han9k 흠
<han9k> ?
<MK-BB> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14978&p=74452#p74452
<MK-BB> 우선은 이렇게 바꿔놨는데
<MK-BB> 흠
<han9k> 네. 그분 온라인이라 쪽지 보냈어요
<han9k> 분도님 서버에서 받아지던데요;
<MK-BB> 백업이라구 보지요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> MK-BB 다시봐봥
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> bundo 그러기 어디있어요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 이렇게 해두면 저런다니까
<bundo> 회원 가입시 약관 안보았남 ?
<MK-BB> 아.. admin 비번 내가 phpmyadmin에서 흐흣
<bundo> 당신은 “우분투 한국 사용자 모임” 포럼에게 우리가 필요하다고 판단할때 언제든지 당신의 글타래를 고치거나 옮김, 잠금, 지울 수 있는 권한이 있다는 것에 동의합니다.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<MK-BB> bundo 제글을 그리 하시면 안되는거임
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 갑자기 포럼이 안된다구 하면 제가 삐처서 그런거임
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 암튼 코분투는 다운 통계내는 거니깐
<bundo> 당분간은 제서버에서 제공합니다  언더스탠 ?
<MK-BB> 마음데로
<bundo> 공유기에 아탑타 문제였습니다. 아내 사무실 아답타로 교체했습니다 마트에 아답타 사러 가야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ ♺ @robin2074: @kbundo 지금 다운로드 잘 되네요 감사합니다 ^^/ 속도도 매우 잘나오고요
<bundo> 공유기에 아탑타 문제였습니다. 아내 사무실 아답타로 교체했습니다 마트에 아답타 사러 가야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ ♺ @robin2074: @kbundo 지금 다운로드 잘 되네요 감사합니다 ^^/ 속도도 매우 잘나오고요
<bundo> 쩝 OTL
<bundo> 아내가 마트에 마을버스 타고 갔다오래유 OTL
<bundo> 차에 기름 아껴야한다는군유 OTL
<MK-BB> 흠...
<MK-BB> bundo 코분투 라우터 또 돌아가시게 해드릴가요?ㅎ
<bundo> 아내 사무실서 가져온 아답타는 국산임 KT 인증 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하루에 코분투 다운로드가 200회입니다.
<han9k> 흠? 갑자기 폰트가 작아졌네요 -_-;
<bundo> 그래서 포럼 서버로안하는것입니다.  느려지니까요
<han9k> 윈도 메모리 새는것인지;
<bundo> ㅋ
<han9k> mIRC껐다 키니까 괜찮네요
<bundo> han9k 포럼도 MS 에서 접근하면 딴데로 보내줄까요 /
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 KT AS 직원이  아탑타 그냥 준데요
<MK-BB> bundo Powercomm아님?
<bundo> 만세 KT 만세 AS 직원
<bundo> 아내 사무실은 KT 임
<bundo> 우분투 빠 만들었심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 마트 안가도 됨 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 공짜 좋아하면 xxx가 된대요 =_=a
<bundo> KT 울동네 AS 직원이 코분투 받고 고마워 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 오~
<bundo> <==동네 양아치 & 유지에요
<bundo> 동내 깡패 쩝
<MK-BB> 그런분은 킥해드려야하는데
<han9k> 짝궁댕이 안되게 밸런스를 맞춰서 해주세요 ㅋㅋ;
<han9k> (더블 라운드 하우스 킥, 웰던으로..)
<bundo> MK-BB 고장난 아답타 줄깡 고쳐 쓸려 ?
<MK-BB> 그거 나줘서 뭐함?
<bundo> 미국 경제 어렵다며 고쳐서 스기 바람
<bundo> 착불로 부쳐둘꼐요
<MK-BB> 시끄럼
<bundo> 코분투 사무실에 착불로 안볼책 부친이들이 5명임 OTL
<MK-BB> 그거 누가 돈냄?
<han9k> 분도님께서 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 내가 냈죠 내용 모르고 ... Wjq
<han9k> 근데 윈도용 이런것 많대요? -__-;
<bundo> 내 무선으로 다시와야징 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 분도님 싫어하시는 분이 보내신듯.. (잘 배웠다가 써먹어야지)
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294886423.png
<bundo> 저거 왜 저기 있징 쩝
<han9k> 무선 안됐다가 될때, 패널에서 아이콘이 튈때 있어요
<Seony^Work> 제가 여기 가게에서 알바하면서 써왔던 수많은 공유기 중에 최고로 좋은 건 딱 하나였어요.
<han9k> 저는 도플갱어처럼 2개 보일때도 있구요, 샴 쌍둥이처럼 40%가 옆에 덧붙여서 보일때도 있어요;
<Seony^Work> 애플 익스트림 베이스 스테이션... 비싼 게 흠이지만...
<MK-BB> 흐
<Seony^Work> 제가 애플 빠라서 그런 건 절대 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: -_-) 아이폰4를 버라이전 질러드리기로 마음 먹었슴
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 3년 내내 단 1초도 전원을 끄지않았는데도...
<Seony^Work> 질러드린다는 말은, 질러서 누굴 준다는 뜻이에요.
<MK-BB> 내가 쓸거임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 서니님 약올리면서!
<Seony^Work> 쓰던지 말던지 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 맥 프로도 사서
<MK-BB> 약올리구
<Seony^Work> 아이폰4는 전혀 안부러우니까.
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 사고나서 약올려봐요 나처럼...
<Seony^Work> 나는 사기 전에는 약 안올려요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 분도님 튕기셨다
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헤헤 데탑도 잘되네 흐흐
<bundo> 아 나도 11.04 로 바꿀까나
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294886998.png
<bundo> 분도
<razGon> 아톰듀오에 코분투 얹어서 돌리면 무리가 가려나요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<kbundo> [명령어]cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kbundo> processor	: 0
<kbundo> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<kbundo> cpu family	: 6
<kbundo> model		: 28
<kbundo> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz
<kbundo> stepping	: 2
<kbundo> cpu MHz		: 1667.000
<kbundo> cache size	: 512 KB
<kbundo> physical id	: 0
<kbundo> siblings	: 2
<kbundo> core id		: 0
<kbundo> cpu cores	: 1
<kbundo> apicid		: 0
<kbundo> initial apicid	: 0
<kbundo> fdiv_bug	: no
<kbundo> hlt_bug		: no
<kbundo> f00f_bug	: no
<kbundo> coma_bug	: no
<kbundo> fpu		: yes
<kbundo> fpu_exception	: yes
<kbundo> cpuid level	: 10
<kbundo> wp		: yes
<kbundo> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts
<kbundo> bogomips	: 3324.63
<kbundo> clflush size	: 64
<kbundo> cache_alignment	: 64
<kbundo> address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<kbundo> power management:
<kbundo> processor	: 1
<kbundo> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<kbundo> cpu family	: 6
<kbundo> model		: 28
<MK-BB> -_-)
<kbundo> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz
<kbundo> stepping	: 2
<MK-BB> 웬 저런 삽질을
<kbundo> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<kbundo> cache size	: 512 KB
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ 실제로 구동하시고 계시군요. 메인보드는 뭐인지요? 팬리스인가요?
<kbundo> physical id	: 0
<kbundo> siblings	: 2
<kbundo> core id		: 0
<kbundo> cpu cores	: 1
<kbundo> apicid		: 1
<kbundo> initial apicid	: 1
<kbundo> fdiv_bug	: no
<kbundo> hlt_bug		: no
<MK-BB> razGon: 델미니9 일거임 분도님 넷북
<kbundo> f00f_bug	: no
<kbundo> coma_bug	: no
<kbundo> fpu		: yes
<kbundo> fpu_exception	: yes
<kbundo> cpuid level	: 10
<kbundo> wp		: yes
<kbundo> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts
<kbundo> bogomips	: 3324.95
<kbundo> clflush size	: 64
<kbundo> cache_alignment	: 64
<kbundo> address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<kbundo> power management:
<kbundo> 헉 길다 아톰입니다.
<kbundo> 넥북
<kbundo> grep 쓸껄
<kbundo> 노우
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 10 v 임 1011
<MK-BB> 난 옆빌딩좀 갔다올게요
<kbundo> 오줌 누러 ?
<MK-BB> 프린트 하러
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 화장실은 제 방에도있심
<kbundo> 역시 미국은 네떡이 안됨
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/IMAG0055.jpg
<kbundo> 프린터 하러 옆빌딩이라니 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/IMAG0056.jpg
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/IMAG0057.jpg
<MK-BB> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2511269/IMAG0058.jpg
<MK-BB> kbundo 네떡 프린터 임..
<MK-BB> 노트북에서 프린트 명령 내려놨으니 가서 가지구 와야함
<kbundo> 난 아내 사무실로 프린터 내면 바로 4분안에 갔다줌
<kbundo> 이게 진정 네떡임
<MK-BB> 사무실이 어디임?
<kbundo> 아파트 앞 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아파트 내에 있슈?
<kbundo> 아파트 앞 ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 집 프린터 두개 있는디
<kbundo> 둘다 엉망임 쩝
<kbundo> 참 현재 채널로그는 http://log.bundo.biz 에서 보실수 있습니다.
<kbundo> 강분도 헛소리 기록중입니다.
<kbundo> 헉 없당
<kbundo> ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 로그인해야징
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 버려
<kbundo> MK-BB 스카이프 좀 하장
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 다시 들어와야할듯
<kbundo> MK-BB 스카이프 좀 하장
<MK-BB> 왜요.
<kbundo> 머좀 이야기 할꺼있심
<kbundo> 좋은거임
<MK-BB> 잠만요
<MK-BB> kbundo 한 30분 정도있다해요
<kbundo> 그러징 머
<kbundo> 난 네이트온 친구를 리눅 디렉러리별로 구분하는데 VAR 에 있는  이들은 곧 TMP 로 옮겨질 사람 들임
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294888489.png
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 오래만에 vps < sudo apt-get update > 했더니.흠
<MK-BB> kbundo 절 VAR에서 HOME 이나 ETC 로 옮기시지요
<kbundo> TMP 추천ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 그럼 저 삐짐
<kbundo> 스카이프나 하자끼나
<MK-BB> kbundo skype 접속하구 계세요
<kbundo> 스카이프나 하자니깐
<MK-BB> 제가 곧 전화 걸테니
<kbundo> 그랴 본인이 걸으셔
<MK-BB> 접속중
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 폰에서 접속하니 느리군요
<kbundo> 접속 되있던데 그건 컴인가
<MK-BB> 접속 안되있을건데
<MK-BB> 이제 막 켰심
<MK-BB> 안보이시는데요
<kbundo> 아까 부터 접속중이었음
<MK-BB> invisible이심
<MK-BB> ?
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294888797.png
<MK-BB> kbundo 말을 하세요
<razGon> ^^
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> autowiz bundo 두분다 오늘 통화해서 기분 좋았습니다
<autowiz> 목소리 듣기는 오늘이 처음...
<MK-BB> 제가 감기에
<MK-BB> 지금 컨디션이 개판이라
<autowiz> 퀴즈 타코 이건 시작할려고 하니 무슨무슨 동의 하냐고 물어보는데
<bundo> 흐 한숨 자야징
<bundo> 1시간 쩝
<bundo> 점심 먹으니 졸립
<MK-BB> bundo 오즈옹하구 말하세요
<MK-BB> 서버 옮기는거 말했구
<MK-BB> 지금 임대서버를 업그레이드 하던가 우리가 코로케이션하게 할건데
<MK-BB> 지*
<autowiz> 분도님 죄송합니다. 서버 백업은 시작도 못했는데 문제도 생기고, 도와드리지도 못하고
<kbundo> ^^
<kbundo> 일요일 임명하니 월요일부터 잘하세유 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 이번 일요일 공지 예정
<MK-BB> 아 매워
<MK-BB> autowiz 이제 IDC +하드웨어 쪽은 오즈님 부분
<MK-BB> 전 백업+서버 OS 에 필요한거 원격으로 할게요
<kbundo> 오케이 난 서버 담당으로 오침하겠심
<kbundo> 히히
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 뭔가 중요한 예기 같어
<MK-BB> hanbin973 중요한 얘기 맞음
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 음 인텔 아이테니엄은 뭐할때 쓰는 씨퓨지
<hanbin973> 서버용이구나 =.=
<hanbin973> + 계산용 =.=
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: This is the channel of Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html
<razGon> 아톰으로 서버로 하면 케이스 멀로 하는게 좋을까요?
<locofrank|linux> razGon, 발열에 민감하시다면 조금 큰 걸로 하시고 별로 신경 안쓰시면 작은 걸로 하세요. 전 미니ITX 크기로 조립해서 쓰고 있어요
<razGon> 주로 어떤 것을 쓰시는 지요?
<locofrank|linux> 주로라 하시면 용도 말씀하시나요?
<razGon> 케이스 말입니다.
<razGon> 아톰서버로 할경우 가장 정하기 힘든게 케이스와 파워더군요. 더 붙일것도 없지만요^^;
<locofrank|linux> 전 http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=952519&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=879&cate_c3=14689&cate_c4=16750 이걸 사용하고 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 제가 개인블로그에 아톰 서버 사용기 쓰고 있는데 좀 늦었네요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 저는 파워를 DC to DC 로 했어요
<razGon> DC to DC에 팬리스 이거 좋죠.ㅋ
<razGon> 저두 이걸루 하려고 했는데 말이죠.
<suapapa> 심플하니 http://web.suapapa.net:8080/wordpress/?p=467&language=ko
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그런데 무슨 문제가 있으신가요?
<suapapa> 이 케이스가 좋은데 3.5" 하드를 쓸 수 없다는게 좀 아쉬워요
<locofrank|linux> 전 하드를 2개 설치해서.. 작은 크기에 3.5인치 하드가 여러 개 달리는게 거의 없더라구요
<locofrank|linux> 비아코 정도인데 그건 무슨 가격이..
<razGon> 그렇죠
<razGon> 이건 3개까지 가능하지 않나요? 프라임.
<locofrank|linux> 네
<razGon> 그래서 이것을 생각한건데. 파워 DC to DC가 가능하나요?
<razGon> 케이스가 이정도면 발열문제도 어느정도 해결할 수 있겠군요.
<razGon> 팬리스인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<locofrank|linux> DC to DC는 비아코 8A 짜리 쓰고 있는데
<razGon> 퍼포먼스는 어떤가요?
<locofrank|linux> 장착은 그냥 타이로 묶어버렸습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 케이블 타이요
<locofrank|linux> 음.. 어떤 용도로 사용하시는지 모르겠는데
<locofrank|linux> 제가 항상 켜놓는 걸 말슴드리면
<razGon> 저는 파일 서버로 주로 사용할 것 같습니다.
<razGon> 전력이라든가 다른 문제에 대해서요.
<locofrank|linux> 윈2003 스탠다드 서버에서 apm, irc 데몬, 웹irc 파이썬, irc 봇, 메일서버, ftp, 토렌트 씨딩 (약 500여개),
<locofrank|linux> 인스펙터2로 측정했을때
<locofrank|linux> 아이들에서 34와트 정도 나왔구요
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그리고 저기에 항상 centos를 vm웨어로 돌리고 있습니다
<locofrank|linux> 파일서버로만 사용하시면 차고 넘칠 것 같은데요.. 기가비트 지원 공유기로 내부 네트워크 연결해서 쓰는데 좋더라구요..
<razGon> 흠.. 그렇군요.. 발열로 뻑나는 경우 있나요?
<razGon> 저는 코분투 기반으로 돌리려는데 부담은 없겠죠?
<locofrank|linux> 기간이 8월 하순부터 지금까지 돌리고 있는데
<razGon> 24시간 풀요?
<locofrank|linux> 네
<locofrank|linux> 블루스크린 한번도 없었구요
<razGon> 오... 굿!~!
<locofrank|linux> 멈춘 경우도 없었구요
<locofrank|linux> 에버레스트상에서 온도는
<locofrank|linux> 60도 위 아래로 나오네요
<razGon> 좋네요.
<locofrank|linux> 전 사용하고 있는 프로그램중에 윈도우 전용이 있어서 못넘어가는데
<locofrank|linux> 파일서버로만 사용한다면 그냥 우분투 서버나 센트오에스 같은 걸로...
<razGon> 서버버젼을 다룰 정도로 리눅스가 실력있진 않구요.
<razGon> GUI기반에서 해야 되므로 코분투에서 할것 같습니다.
<razGon> 목표는 2T 하드에 16 혹은 32기가 SSD달아서 사용하려구요.
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요.
<locofrank|linux> 워.. 좋네요
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 파일서버면 용량 큰게 장땡아닌가요..
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무엇보다도 기가비트 구성이 중요하겠죠.
<Seony> 저도 저희집 컴 전부 기가비트 해놓으니까 너무 좋던데요..
<Seony> 초당 70메가씩 전송하는 환상적인 세상..
<locofrank|linux> 이미 사용하고 계시는군요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파일서버라기보단 그냥 여러가지 목적으로 쓰고있어요.
<locofrank|linux> 아하
<Seony> 파일서버도 하고 캘린더 싱크로도 쓰구요...
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<Seony> vpn도 세팅하고 APM으로 웹서버로도 쓰고... 뭐 잡다하게 쓰죠.
<locofrank|linux> 주목적이 파일서버고 이거저거 다 사용하시는군요
<Seony> 네. 주목적은 파일서버랑 캘린더 서버요.
<Seony> 근데 말씀드린대로 기가비트 구성이 제일 중요한 거 같아요...
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 이런 razGon 님이 아니시고 Seony 님이셨군요.
<Seony> 일단 파일서버면 파일이동하는데 시간을 단축시켜야하니....
<Seony>  ㅎㅎㅎ 네..
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 근데 기가비트 설정해놓으려면
<razGon> 어떻게 해야 하나요? 모든 보드 바꿔야 하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 컴퓨터 랜카드-공유기 모두 기가비트이고, 케이블을 CAT 6e로 구입하시면 됩니다.
<locofrank|linux> 기가비트랜카드+기가비트공유기 또는 허브+CAT 5e 이상의 랜케이블 이렇게
<razGon> 복잡하군요.
<Seony> 랜카드를 좀 좋은걸로 사시면 초당 100메가도 나올 것 같아요.
<razGon> 일단은 기가 비트 공유기 아니므로 패스.ㅋ
<razGon> 케이블도 그렇구요.
<Seony> 케이블은 얼마 안하는데요...
<Seony> 몇천원 수준...
<razGon> 공유기때문이죠.
<locofrank|linux> 램디스크 설정해서 쏘면 100메가 이상 찍어주긴 하더라구요
<razGon> 공유기는 10만원가량 가던데요?
<Seony> 제가 테스트 해본 바로는 맥북프로-맥미니서버간 속도로 최고 초당 85메가 찍었어요.
<Seony> 이 정도 속도면 불선800급이거든요...
<locofrank|linux> 공유기는 iptime 최고급 모델이 6만원 가량으로 알고 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 유무선이고 기가비트 지원하는거요..
<Seony> 이거 테스트해보고 나니까, Wireless N이고 나발이고 죄다 유선으로 쓰게 되더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> N 최고속도가 초당 10메가거든요...
<locofrank|linux> 802.11n이요?
<Seony> 네. 더 나오나요?
<locofrank|linux> 더 나오죠 기본 스펙이 300M라..
<locofrank|linux> 제가 거실 HTPC를 N으로 이어서 블루레이를 그냥 직접 보거든요
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 300메가로 연결된 상태에서 파일 전송하면 실제 속도는 초당 10메가 정도 나오더라구요...
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 전 더 나오던데..
<Seony> 음... 그러면 이것도 환경에 따라 조금씩 다른가보다...
<locofrank|linux> 그런가봐요 네트워크라는게.. 참..
<locofrank|linux> 점보프레임도 어떤 사람은 지정하는게 더 잘 나온다고 하고
<Seony> 음... 어쨌든 기가비트는 정말 무서운 속도네요.
<locofrank|linux> 저 같은 경우는 점보프레임 셋팅하면 더 떨어지고.. 뭐..
<Seony> 제 경우는 점보프레임 설정하면 다른 컴에서 인식을 못해서 그냥 꺼놨어요.
<locofrank|linux> 전 그리 자주 옮길 일은 없어서..
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 직접 공유해서 블루레이급 영화 보거나 하는 허접한 사용이 전부라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 식구들을 위한 파일서버 개념으로 해놓은 거라서 속도가 중요하거든요...
<Seony> 식구라고 해봐야 와이프가 전부지만.. ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 대용량을 자주 옮기시나봐요?
<Seony> 옮기는 게 아니구요, 서버에서 다운로드를 해놓구서 방안의 컴퓨터에서 원격으로 보니깐요....
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<razGon> 일반 전송 속도는 얼마나 되나요?
<Seony> 초당 10메가요.
<locofrank|linux> 전 보통 60-80 정도 나오는것 같네요
<razGon> 기가랜이 아닌 경우.
<razGon> 초당 10메가라...
<Seony> 전 아무리 용을 써도 초당 10메가 이상은 불가능했어요
<razGon> 그정도면 일반영화 보면 괜찮겠네요.
<Seony> 네. 보시는데는 전혀 지장없습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 초당 10메가면 720 정도까지도 문제 없어요
<razGon> ㅇㅇ
<razGon> 그러면 콜!!
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 근데 서버 용량이 다들 얼마나 되세요?
<locofrank|linux> 저는 7200rpm 1T + 5400rpm 2T 해서 3T 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 저는 3테라요.
<locofrank|linux> 오오 묘한 동질감이
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 저는 2T+ 16G SDD하려는데.
<razGon> SSD
<locofrank|linux> 스스디라니.. 부럽네요
<razGon> SSD로 메인 OS설치하고 저장은 하드용으로 쓰면 괜찮으려나요?
<locofrank|linux> 2T로 용량이 해결되시면 제일 좋죠
<razGon> 16기가 별루 안비쌉니다. 아니면 2T*2 + 16G SSD
<razGon> 이렇게요. 아니면 USB로 꼳아서 엠베디드로...
<razGon> USB스틱에 OS넣구 구동..
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 혹시 인텔보드에 있는 SSD 포트에 꽂아 쓰시려고 그러세요?
<razGon> 예
<locofrank|linux> 그거 비싸지는 않은데 성능이 암담하던데요
<razGon> 인텔말구요.
<razGon> 음... 하나마이크론 걸루.
<razGon> 저장과 운용체계가 분리되게 설정해 놓는 거죠.
<locofrank|linux> 인텔은 보드 메이커를 말하는거였구요..
<razGon> 아...
<razGon> 성능보다는 분리를 하고 많이 운용되는 운용체체가 내장된 하드는 전력을 줄이는 효과를 노린겁니다.
<razGon> 성능은 별루.
<locofrank|linux> 어라 가셨네
<bundo> jasonjang 박이사님도 수요일 오시기로 했습니다.
<bundo> 히히
<jasonjang> yeapp
<fudoyusei> hi
<fudoyusei> jasonjang hi
<bundo> fudoyusei  Hi , too
<bundo> 우분투 한국 로코팀 공식 변경 http://bundo.biz/dura
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 답변 해주느라 설치 해보았네요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14993&p=74503#p74503
<bundo> han9k 님
<bundo> 저는 재생 잘되는데유
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=74506#p74506
<seanmoon> 안녕하세요.
<MK-BB> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> ㅎ
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<ripple> :) 저는 티월드 쫌하다가 쉬는중입니다. 요즘은 5분만 게임해도 지치는군요.
<Lyuso> 요즈음은 마인크레프트가 잘 팔리는 것 같습니다.
<ripple> minecraft 입니까?
<Lyuso> 네
<seanmoon> 요새 겜을 좀 멀리했더니 무슨 겜인줄 몰겄네요.
<Lyuso> 세컨드라이프 수준의 자유도+레고 를 생각하시면 될것같습니다.
<Lyuso> 32bit ALU 를 블럭조립으로 만드는 사람도 있어요.
<seanmoon> 아 그렇군요.
<Lyuso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMW_jraSjq8
<ripple> 가격은 20유로에 윈도우즈;맥;리눅스 다되는군요 http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<Lyuso> 네
<seanmoon> 어렵네요... 동영상을 봐도 어케 플레이하는지 감이 잘 안잡히네여.
<Lyuso> 아무거나 하면되는데........ 정작 할것은 집적 정해야겠죠.......
<Lyuso> 뭐 유리성을 만든다전지...... 배를 만든다던지...... 박물관을 지어본다던지.....
<seanmoon> 중독성이 꽤 강할것 같은데요.
<Lyuso> 문명만하다고 합니다.
<seanmoon> 허걱 문명...
<seanmoon> 거의 악마의 게임이라는 소리네요.
<Lyuso> 네엡
<seanmoon> 건들지 말아야지.
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 좋은 밤 되세요~
<seanmoon> 안녕히 주무세요
<han9k> ^^
<MK-BB> 흠
<seanmoon> 와 이번엔 러시아어로 된 광고글이 올라왔네...
<seanmoon> 아무래두 캡챠가 필요할것 같습니다.
<MK-BB> !트레이
<seanmoon> 와 광고글 겁나 올라오네...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-14
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 광고 지웠심 헤헤
<han9k> 광고요?
<han9k> 오늘 -11 ~ -15네요..
<han9k> 내일은 더 춥고 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> (윈도 가젯이 이상한듯;)
<bundo> 흐 스마트 폰도 듀얼 코어 라니 ... http://www.kbench.com/digital/?no=94821&pr=1
<han9k> 좀 있으면 쿼드도 나오겠네요 =_=
<han9k> 오늘 생일이라고 뜨는 분들, 왜 광고 ID처럼 느껴질까요? ^^;
<bundo> 밧데리 소모가 심할꺼 같은디
<han9k> ?
<han9k> 분도님도 오늘 노동하세요? =_=
<han9k> (설마 핸폰화상 통화를 하실리는 없고..)
<bundo> 저 지금 현황 정리중헤헤
<bundo> 바로 메일 보내 드릴께유
<han9k> o.O?
<han9k> 분도님
<bundo> 국내 활용임
<han9k> 그.. 콤피즈 사용 예를 youtube에 올리는 것은
<han9k> 전에 모임에 참석한 분께 부탁 드릴 수 있을까요?
<han9k> PoV를 화면에 더 초점 맞추면 될것 같은데요, 전에 올린 것은 모임에 초점 맞춘거라 화면이 잘 보이진 않아요 ^^;
<bundo> 방금 메일 보냈음
<bundo> 국내 활용상황 참고 바래유
<bundo> 가능 지금 그친구 허한테 전화 할께유
<bundo> 가능 지금 그친구 한테 전화 할께유
<han9k> 네네~
<bundo> 일요일까지 해보겠데유
<bundo> 아침 먹어야징 랄랄라 ~
<bundo> 저는 보통 10시쯤 아침 먹으유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 저도 옛날에 한국에서 직장댕길 때는 아침 안먹으면 생활이 안됐는데, 아침 안먹고 산지 꽤 되니까 이제는 아예 아침을 먹으면 좀 답답하더라구요,,,
<sen_> 에스프레소 한 잔 정도 시작하시면 얼마있음 크로와상이 따라오게되고... 한달쯤지나면 콘티넨탈스타일로 가볍게(?)하시다가 궁극의 아침식사 한공기수북허니 밥+국 시스템으로 마이그레이션하시면 될듯ㅎ
<Seony^Work> 크로와상이라면... 그 기름덩어리라는 고칼로리 빵 아닌가요?
<Seony^Work> 아... 빵 얘기하니까 갑자기 빵이 땡기네요
<sen_> ㅎㅎ 예 남미쪽은 토스트보다는 크로와상을 먹는듯해여 북미는 잘모름;
<Seony^Work> 가뜩이나 빵 좋아하는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 북미는 아마 베이글 먹을 거에요.
<Seony^Work> 저는 북미도 남미도 아닌지라 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 하와이는 온리 밥이거든요. 아침밥 = 로컬플레이트 라고 해서, 밥이랑 스팸/계란후라이/소시지랑 같이 나오는 거 있어요...
<Seony^Work> 맥도날드에서도 매일 파는데 먹을만 해요
<sen_> 뉴욕은 보통 빵집에서 빵사오는데 호와이는 집에서 베이글을 구워야하나여? 아.. 밥쪽이군요 하와이는
<Seony^Work> 개념없는 일부 출신들이 밥통의 남는 밥을 처리한다고 밖에 잔디밭에다 던지는데, 그러면 둘기들이 와서 먹거든요... 근데 하와이가 비둘기가 너무 많아서 고민인 동네라 더 고민이 깊어지고 있죠...
<Seony^Work> 원래도 이 동네 사람들이 제일 싫어하는 출신들이긴 하지만... 암튼 개념탑재가 잘 안되는 애들이에요... 평생교육해도...
<sen_> 저는 자취경험도 없고 분도님처럼 셀프 스타일도 아니라서.. 마눌님이 일찍 일어나주시면 얻어먹고 늦게 일어나면 얼굴에 물만 바르고 바로 출근 ㅋ/ 비둘기 천적이 없나보군요 송골매나 매를 방생 ㅋ
<han9k> ^^;
<sen_> 비둘기 떵 독하더군요 철판에 쌓이면 막 삭아요 ㅎ 까치똥은 한 번 맞아봤는데 비둘기똥은 아직 잘 피해다니고 있습니당
<Seony^Work> 제 차도 둘기똥 땜시...
<Seony^Work> 차가 부식되요..
<han9k> 저런;
<sen_> 예 방치했다가 나중에 세차했더니 얼룩에 쭈글쭈글;;;
<han9k> 텍사스는 매가 많아서 비둘기는 거의 없어요 ^^;
<han9k> 대신 갈매기가 득실 =_=;
<sen_> 어익후 보스 왕림(게임 끝판대장말고 회사 보스;;;) 그럼 =3=3=3
<bundo> 된장찌개 & 계란후라이 & 갯잎 장  & 밥
<bundo> 1식 3찬입니더 흐
<bundo> 이제 커피 한잔 흐흐
<bundo> 애플 세일하네 흐
<Seony^Work> 정기 세일인갑네요.
<Seony^Work> 아니구나...
<bundo> 블랙 프라이요 ㅎ
<Seony^Work> 블랙 프라이면... 탄 후라이? ㅋ
<bundo> han9k PC 에서 제일 많이 쓰는 GPU 가 어떤 회사 꺼게요 ?
<Seony^Work> 딱 하루만 스페셜 세일하는 거군요...
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony^Work> bundo, 인텔 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네..
<Seony^Work> 뭐 GPU라고 할 순 없지만...
<bundo> 저도 방금 기사 보고 헉 했습니다.
<bundo> 내장을 그만큼 많이 쓴다는 거죠
<Seony^Work> 아무래두요. 가격차가 엄청나니깐요
<bundo> 녹북 때문에도 많은듯해요
<han9k> bundo > intel 껀가요?
<bundo> 네.
<han9k> 아.. 써니님이 맞추셨네 =_=
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 아이폰에서 카카오톡 설치해요
<MK-BB> bundo: 핑
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 한국 폰넘버가 없어요
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 그거 한국번호 없어도 되는데요
<MK-BB> 저도 쓰구있어요
<bundo> 왜 핑핑 하삼 ?
<Seony^Work> 어차피 data plan이 없어서 있으나마나..
<MK-BB> bundo 할말이.. 흐
<bundo> 말하고 하남 ? 하드코어 ?
<bundo> MK-BB 고구마가 너무 달아서 ...
<bundo> 요즘 IT 쪽 하두가 고구마 잘팔라냐 임
<bundo> 화두
<MK-BB> bundo 어제 부탁드린거 F한테 물어보셨나요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<MK-BB> 할일은 안하시는..
<bundo> 에휴
<bundo> 그냥 책임을 주면 알아서 스스로 어린이 좀 하세요
<bundo> 그리 할꺼면 내가하고 말지
<bundo> 쩝
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 제가 해야할부분은 똑부러지게 합니다
<bundo> 똑부러지게 하지 말고 물흐르듯 해봐요
<bundo> 서버 뿌러지면 안됨
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 역시 석찬씨 명퀘하군요 http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-html-ig-ko/2011Jan/0012.html
<bundo> 학사: 들은 적은 있으나 설명할 수 없는상태, 석사: 이제 무엇을 모르는 지 아는 상태, 박사: 나만 모르는 줄 알았는데 남들도 다 모른다는 걸 깨달은 상태, 교수: 어차피 모르는 거 끝까지 우겨야 되겠다고 다짐하는 상태 ...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> han9k  =  이제 무엇을 모르는 지 아는 상태,
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 쩝
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 우분투에서 아프카가 되어서 망치부인을 알게 되었는데
<bundo> 현재 DC인사이드에서 망치부인 검색중
<han9k> 아프카? 망치부인? =_=;
<bundo> 아 아프라카
<bundo> 이 망치부인 진짜 웃기더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 국보법 어쩌구 하는데...
<bundo> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=pride&no=236947&page=1&bbs=
<han9k> 아.. 아프리카(방송)에 망치부인 BJ군요 =_=
<han9k> VJ인지..;
<han9k> 미국서 BJ하면 쫌..;
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^Work> bj는 뭐에요?
<MK-BB> 흠.
<han9k> Broadcasting Jacky죠~ Bxxx Job 말구요 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 아... 브로드캐스팅...
<han9k> (아시면서..)
<Seony^Work> 전 옛날에 나오던 IJ나 PJ밖에 몰라서요.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> IJ가 좀 세분화됐나봐요
<Seony^Work> 그렇군요...
<MK-BB> PJ는 뭐임?
<jincreator> 저...제가 지금 번역하고 있는데요.
<jincreator> English가 singular과 plural로 나뉘어져 있네요.
<jincreator> 근데 launchpad에서 Current Korean 칸은 하나고요.
<jincreator> Gtranslater에서도 Original Text 칸은 2개 뜨는데 Translated Text 칸은 하나 뜨네요.
<jincreator> 이런 부분은 번역 어떻게 하나요?
<han9k> 저는, 칸 하나면 하나에 그냥 써요.
<jincreator> 근데 그 경우, Launchpad에서 올리면 Current Korean[0]으로 표시됩니다.
<han9k> =_=;
<jincreator> Current Korean[1]은 없고요.
<han9k> 설마 단수일때만 번역이 되고 복수일때 번역 안되는 일은 없겠죠? ^^;;
<jincreator> 지금 mo 파일로 테스트해보았는데 둘다 똑같이 뜨는군요.
<jincreator> 그런데 복수의 경우는 %1 구문이 들어있어서 좀 찝찝해서...
<jincreator> 원래 이런건 그냥 넘어가는 건가요?
<bundo> nike984 올만 ^^; 방가 방가
<nike984> 분도님 계셨네요 ㅎㅎ 잘지내셨어요? ^^
<bundo> 하하 넵 잘지내고 있습니다.
<nike984> irc는 요즘 가끔 들어와보고 있어요 ㅎ
<bundo> 오 그래요 저도 IRC 에서 자주 이야기는 못하고 있습니다.
<bundo> 참 nike984 님 있는 미국은 미국 어디에요 ?
<nike984> 바쁘신가봐요 ~ MK가 irc자주 들어오라고 하더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<nike984> 전~ 미국 정중앙에 아이오와라고
<nike984> 완전 짱시골입죠 ㅋ
<bundo> 오 아이오와 ^^
<nike984> 옥수수밭으로 유명한 동네예요 ^^
<bundo> 거긴 날씨 어떄요 ?
<bundo> 한국은 요즘 많이춥습니더 ㅎㅎ
<nike984> 예 저도 트윗으로 얘기 많이 듣고 있어요
<nike984> 감기 조심하시구요 ^^
<MK-BB> 오호
<MK-BB> nike984 행님이다!
<MK-BB> 흐
<nike984> 여긴 그렇게 춥지는 않아요 ^^a
<MK-BB> 아 이동내는 지금 밖에 17도임
<MK-BB> -_-)
<nike984> 작년까지 워낙 추워서뤼 이정도론 그닥 ㅎㅎ
<nike984> 기목이 왔츰? ^^
<nike984> 저녁 먹었어?
<nike984> 여긴 7도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nike984> 한국으로 하면 영하14도 -_-a
<nike984> 근데 작년에는 영하 30까지 가봐서 그런지 영하14도는 거뜬하네요 ㅎㅎ
<nike984> 근데 xchat에 메세지 들어오면 notify해주는 그런 기능이 있나요?
<nike984> 요즘 종종 백그라운드로 틀어놓다보니 메세지가 들어와도 캐취를 거의 못하네요
<bundo> han9k 구글 메일은 없나유 ?
<han9k> nike984 > 하일라이트는 잘되던데 notify는 모르겠네요. 알리미에 뜨면 좋은것 같긴해요. (한번만 뜨면요)
<han9k> 분도 > 있는데 안써요. 스팸 메일함이라서요
<bundo> 그룹스에 초대 할곳이 있음 오픈소스 토론 모임
<bundo> 그룹스는 구글 메일이 편하더라고요
<han9k> 다른 메일주소는 초대 안되나요?
<bundo> 그럼 주 메일로 보내 줄게요
<bundo> 단 로그인시 그 메일로 해야 될꺼에요
<han9k> 네..;
<bundo> 초대 날렸심
<bundo> 그간 메일링 내용 보시고
<bundo> 수요일 내가 어떤거 하려는지 파악 바랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> po 파일 텍스트 편집기로 열고 msgstr[1]행 추가해서 입력해
<nike984> 분도> 글쿤요~ 그냥 지금처럼 써야겠네요 ㅎㅎ xchat는 최근에 첨 써본건데 메모리를 거의 안먹어서 좋더군요
<jincreator> 해
<jincreator> 했습니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 poedit이나 gtranslater에서는 여전히 안뜨네요.
<bundo> IRC 하기엔 xchat 가 최고죠
<bundo> 파이선 PERL 스크립도 가능하고
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1294975538.png
<bundo> 이런거요 ^^;
<nike984> 오른쪽 아래에 있는건 plugin인가요? 파일 전송기능은 꽤 유용해보이네요
<han9k> (정말..)
<han9k> 헉.. 구글로 로그인해서 구글로 가입된것 같네요 -__-+
<bundo> 구글로 로그인하면 그룹 못들어 와유
<bundo> 페쇄 그룹이라 쩝
<han9k> 그러게요;
<MK-BB> bundo 요즘.... 흠 듀얼 아닌가보내요
<MK-BB> 모니터
<han9k> 한국말이 안되서 이게 무슨 말인지..;
<bundo> 나 CRT 모니터 버렸심
<bundo> 우리집은 이제 다 LCD 임 ^^;
<han9k> 이미 오픈소스포럼 그룹에 가입되어 있습니다. (다음에 뜨는것이) 이 콘텐츠를 보시려면 이 그룹에 가입하셔야 합니다.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ-_-)
<han9k> 가입했댔다가 안되있댔다가.. -_-;
<bundo> 42, 24두개 ,19한개, 14노트북 ,  10.5 넷북
<bundo> han9k 구굴로 다시 초대할깡 ?
<han9k> 네 부탁요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그니깐 구굴 메일 물어 본거임
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 구글도 han9k ?
<han9k> 아니죠
<MK-BB> bundo: 전 방에 지금 47 티비, 27 두개, 14.3 노트북 ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그건 중국 사람이 선점했어요;
<bundo> 헉 47 ?
<MK-BB> nike984 저녁 안먹었는데 사주실거임?
<MK-BB> bundo 방에 하나 이번에 장만했어요
<MK-BB> 홈시어터도 이제 살예정
<bundo> han9k 구글로 다시 초대했음
<han9k> 네~ 감사합니다
<bundo> MK-BB 집을 옮기지 그래 ?
<MK-BB> bundo 저분은 왜 그룹에 초대?
<bundo> 리더 구룹 아니고
<han9k> 되네요
<bundo> 오픈소스 토론 준비 그룹스임
<MK-BB> 아 중국어 숙제 대박...
<bundo> 총 35명 인데 ..  25명정도는 나오려나 음
<han9k> 모자르지 않을까요.. 자리가
<bundo> 정보공유연대 & GNUKOREA 가 하는거임
<bundo> han9k 거기 49명 가능 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 모자라면 딴데서 하죠
<bundo> 100명가능 세미나실도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 500명가능도 있음
<bundo> 500명 오면 토론 안습됨 쩝
<nike984> MK> 나중에 인디애나 가면 밥 사줄께 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<han9k> 100명 와도 안되ㄹ것 같은데요 -_-
<MK-BB> 내가 사야하는거 아닌가
<bundo> nike984 님은 공부 언제 까지 하는건지요 ?
<bundo> 미국서 공부
<nike984> MK> 한번 얻어먹고 또 한번은 내가 사고 ^^
<nike984> 분도> 이번학기에 졸업이라서요~ 여름에는 끝나요
<bundo> MK-BB 인천공항 오면 내가 밥 살께..
<bundo> 식권 구할수 있음 직원용 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<han9k> 박사 마치시나요? nike984님 ^^
<bundo> bluedusk 공항 직원이잖아요
<MK-BB> bundo 분도님한테는 아주 고급스럽고 비싼거 받아먹을거임
<bundo> 그럼 짜장이군
<han9k> ...
<MK-BB> 그만큼 받아먹을 이쁜짓을 했다구 생각함
<bundo> 헉 저리가
<MK-BB> bundo 회 사셔야지요
<bundo> 회사 할꺼임
<bundo> 분도수산 ?
<nike984> han9k> 예 ^^ 길고길었던 공부가 드디어 끝나네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 축하합니다~
<bundo> 박사 하고 와야함
<MK-BB> nike984 만약에 지도교수가 오케이해야 끝나는거 아냐
<han9k> 시간 돈 되면 하는거죠 -_-
<bundo> 내가 아는사람 미국서 석사 하고 왔는데 취업 안되다라고요 nike984 !!!
<bundo> 크크크
<han9k> 저는 둘다 안되서요;
<han9k> (접니다.) 두손 번쩍
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nike984> han9k> 감사합니다 ^^ // MK> 교수는 이미 오케이 내린상태라지요 -_- // 분도> 네 박사예요 ~ 덕분에 오래걸렸지만서두 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 6년아닌가
<han9k> 저희쪽은 빠르면 6년.. 보통 8~9년이더라구요 =_=
<bundo> 오 박사
<MK-BB> nike984 아참.. 행님 그 5층 초코릿 화요일이나 들어갈거임
<bundo> 아까 제가 이런거 올렸었어요
<nike984> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 학사: 들은 적은 있으나 설명할 수 없는상태, 석사: 이제 무엇을 모르는 지 아는 상태, 박사: 나만 모르는 줄 알았는데 남들도 다 모른다는 걸 깨달은 상태, 교수: 어차피 모르는 거 끝까지 우겨야 되겠다고 다짐하는 상태 ...
<nike984> 저 남자한테 5층짜리 초콜렛을 받게 생겼어요 -_-;;;;
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<han9k> ♡ <- 요런거 안들어가면 괜찮아요 ^^;;
<han9k> (엥? 하트인데 왜 三으로 뜨지)
<nike984> han9k> 어느쪽이신지요? ^^ 8~9년이면 집ㅎ안기둥 다 뽑히겠는데요 ㅎ
<han9k> Computer Science요
<nike984> 분도> 저도 그거 봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 교수는 그냥 쌩으로 밀고 가는 상태 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 제가요 우분투 활동하면서 난감했던거가요 동성애 소수자 들이 한국 우분투와 손을잡고 같이 하자고 하더라고요 OTL
<nike984> han9k> 어려운거 하시네요 ~ 그래도 그쪽이 취업은 훨 잘될듯
<bundo> 한국 우분투도 소수자 들이라고 ... OTL
<MK-BB> bundo 그런것도 있군요..ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 거절했심 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 당사자들이 취업을 안하려고해요.. (?)
<nike984> han9k> 굳이 하트까지 넣어주실꺼는 없는데 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<han9k> 하하
<nike984> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 아뇨.. 그 모양이 들어가면 위험하다구요 ^^;
<nike984> 학교가 편해서 겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MK-BB 는 이제 2학년 되는거임 ?
<MK-BB> 8월 되면 그렇겟지요
<bundo> 아하 가을 학기 시작 !
<nike984> 전 잠시 잠수 타다올께요 ^^
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> (야식 타임이네요 ㅎㅎ)
<sen_> 망치부인? 이 분인가효? http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=goldds2&logNo=40113787544
<nike984> 빙고~ ㅎㅎㅎ han9k도 함께 야식을 ^^b
<han9k> 김치에 묵 넣고 참기름 살살 뿌려서 점심 먹고 있습니다 ^^
<MK-BB> nike984 행님 나도 저녁 사줘요ㅗ
<han9k> sen_ > 네. 사진 찍는다고해서 꾸미셨는지 좀 달라보이지만, 뒤에 책장이 그분 맞네요
<nike984> MK> 스시 주문해서 잡수셔효 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 돈없슈
<MK-BB> nike984 사주세요
<MK-BB> 메뉴 사진 찍어드릴게
<han9k> (홈시어터..)
<nike984> MK> 나도 겔겔즁 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> sen_  네 그여지인데 방송 전 짜증나더라고요
<bundo> 그여자
<sen_> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우분투에서 아프리카 되어 처음 본게 그거였어요 나참
<MK-BB> nike984 트윗 보세요
<sen_> 회사라서 지금은 못보고 저도 저녁때 보면서 짜증스트레스 지수 체크해보겠습니다 :)
<Seony^Work> 나도 오늘 스시나 먹을까...
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 돈두 많아
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 하와이는 스시 싸요
<MK-BB> 망할 섬
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 6-7불만 줘도 스시롤 한끼 먹을 수 있음.
<Seony^Work> 참치회덮밥이나 해먹을까...
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: http://twitpic.com/3pte1i -_)
<Seony^Work> omg
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 아 망했슴. http://twitpic.com/3pt9d9
<Seony^Work> 여기 회전초밥집, 나랑 와이프랑 가서 배 터지게 먹고와도 30불인데. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 클래스를 왜그렇게 많이 들어요?
<MK-BB> nike984 이거보이지.. 이거때문에 내가 seony님을 싫어한다니까
<Seony^Work> 거기는 원래 그렇게 많이 들어야되나...
<Seony^Work> 이 동네는 한 학기에 4과목만 듣는데.
<Seony^Work> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 그러니까 하와이 오면 되잖아요.
<MK-BB> 내가 그섬가서 뭐함
<Seony^Work> 하와이 오면 간단하게 끝날 걸 뭐 그리.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 스시 먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 난 섬말구 맨하탄이 있는데
<Seony^Work> 이 동네에서 bmw 타고댕기면 한국애들 졸졸졸 따라댕길텐데 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉.. 스시가 $19까지 -_-;;
<han9k> 스시먹다 집안 말아먹겠네요;
<MK-BB> han9k 이동내가 싼편인데요
<Seony^Work> 아... 진짜 참치회 땡긴다...
<sen_> 동생이 맨하탄 로스쿨 가고 싶다네요.(성적이 될라나?) 암튼 우리 부모님 머지않아 마이너스통장될거임 ㅋ
<Seony^Work> 헐... 맨하탄 로스쿨이면 한 학기 학비만 몇천만원할텐데..
<MK-BB> 전 지금 마이너스에 정석임
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 다음달 페이 땡겨주세요
<sen_> 요번에 시험(뭔시험인지 잘 기억안나지만)쳤는데 맨하탄 로스쿨 입학성적이 안 되길 기원하고 있습니닼ㅋ
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 무슨 페이? 나한테 뭐 빌 날라오는 거 있어요?
<MK-BB> sen_: 헐... LSAT흠.
<sen_> 아 맞아요 엘쌔트
<sen_> 우분투 데스크탑 점유율이 49%에요? 30%정도라 예상했는데 훨 쎄네요. 분모가 리눅스데스크탑이겠지만 http://opensea.egloos.com/5410638
<MK-BB> 헐
<MK-BB> nike984 행님이 기여코는 밥사주실듯.. bundo ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 밥 보다 차비가 더 나올듯 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo 온라인에서 시켜준다는거겠지요
<han9k> 미국은 그게 가능해요..
<han9k> 카드로 지불하면 다른 주라도 배달되거든요 ^^;
<han9k> 제가 호주까지 해봤어요..;
<han9k> (한국은 외국 카드 안받아서;)
<han9k> 서울시가 세종문화회관 식당가를 '광화문 아띠'로 명명했다네요.
<han9k> (아띠발發 버스, 전철 찾는데 난감할듯)
<MK-BB> han9k 받아요
<MK-BB> 전 한국가서 미국카드 쓰고
<MK-BB> 미국에서는 한국카드 쓰고
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 저는 채크 카드라서 그럼가봐요 ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 저도 체크카드도 써봤는데요
<han9k> 근데 왜 제꺼 안될까요 -_-ㅋ
<han9k> 미국에서 한국 인터넷 서점 결제는 되는데, 한국에서 한국 인터넷 서점이나 식당 결제가 안되더라구요..
<MK-BB> 전 한국가기전에
<MK-BB> 은행가서 한국간다구 말을 했었어요
<han9k> 아.. 그거 해야되나보네요;
<sen_x> 씨디리핑(cd ripping)할 때 사운드쥬서(sound juicer) 주로 쓰세여? 짐 정리하고 음악씨디 5장 남았는데 ogg로 리핑해볼려구요. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/06/burncopy-cddvd-discs-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<sen_x> 오홋 위키에도 안내가 있군요;;; http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=program:%EC%B6%94%EC%B2%9C_%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%A8
<bundo> 떠돌이님하고 통화좀 했심
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 글중 좀 아리까리한거 좀 알아보아 수정하라고했삼
<bundo> http://opensea.egloos.com/5410638  "덧2. 전 우분투 재단의 최초 기금액이 백만달러라고 생각하고 있었는데 천만달러라는 지적이 있어서 찾아보니 천만 달러가 맞군요=_=;; 글 내용 정정합니다."
<bundo> 히히  전화로 지적하는 강분도 스타일'
<bundo> 댓글  잘 안담 쩝
<sen_x> vocdma(voice over  댓말이군요
<bundo> 네 헤헤
<bundo> 그외 전할말도 잇어서 전화로 했심더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 트웬센님이 글 링크 올리셔서 보았으니 트웬센 님 덕분이지요 ^^;
<sen_x> 저도 포럼 댓글을 ogg파일로 달까합니다 ㅋㅋ =3=3=3 ^^;;;
<sen_x> 천만달러면 큰 금액이지만 마크 셔틀워스 쏴장님 2001년쯤(?) 우주왕복여행비용의 절반이로군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 온 노우
<bundo> 오 노우
<bundo> 우주 여행은 2백만 달러 입니다
<bundo> 히히
<sen_x> 하악 저도 금액을 잘못알고 있었네요 ^^;;;
<bundo> 순수 비용 2백만 + 어 간식비 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그거 번돈은 5억달라인데
<bundo> 아마 이거저거 세금 내고 대충 ..
<bundo> 그가 번돈은 5억달라인데
<sen_x> 보안업체에서 무슨 잭팟이 터졌길래 그렇게나 갑자기 셔틀워스 사장님이 돈벼락 맞았는지 언급된 기사는 아직 못봤어여 ^^ 찾아보면 나오겠지만
<bundo> 소프트웨어적인 면에서 우분투는 1990년대 데비안 개발자 이면서 아파치를 수정한 남아프리카 기업가 Mark Shuttleworth의 독창적인 생각으로 시작했다. Shuttleworth는 그의 회사를 5억 달러 이상의 가격으로 1999년에 베리사인에 팔았다. 2005년에 1000만 달러를 우분투 재단 설립에 투자했다. 스스로를 권력과 행운 두 가지 모두를 가지고 있다고 생각하는 Shu
<bundo> ttleworth는 그의 재산의 절반을 기부하였다.
<bundo> 최초 금액이 천만이고 추후 천만 더 투자 한거까지 알고 있습니다
<sen_x> 오호... 회사 통채 매각으로 그렇게 된거군요.
<bundo> 네..
<sen_x> 캐노니컬 데탑에서는 수익 기대하기 어려울테고... 우분투 서버쪽에서(빨간모자처럼) 수익이 나올른지요?
<bundo> 현재 사용률은 올라 가고 있고 아마존 등 사용한다는데
<bundo> 앞으로 더 늘어야 겠지요
<bundo> 레드햇과 달리 우분투 서버는 꽁짜로 사용도 하니까요
<sen_x> 오호... 듀얼 라이센스가 아니었군요.
<bundo> 만약 레드헷처럼 소스만 공개하고 이름 로고 못쓰게하여 설치 못하게 한다면
<bundo> 서버 말하는거에요
<sen_x> 예
<bundo> 그런다면 전 우분투 활동 접습니다
<bundo> 히히
<sen_x> 으흐흐;;;
<bundo> 레드헷처럼 페도라 따로 하면
<bundo> 우분츄 ? 그럼 저는 역시 활동 접습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sen_x> ^^;;;;;;;
<bundo> 암튼 서비스를 파는 시대가 되야 하는데
<bundo> 아직은 힘든거 같습니다.
<bundo> 아직은 머신을 팔아야 하고 독점 소프트웨어를 시디로 팔아야 하는데 ... 곧 틀별한 서비스가 더 큰 상품이 될거로 보고 있습니다,
<sen_x> '특별한 서비스' 라 하심은?
<bundo> 데탑 경우 : 전화 응대 서비스
<bundo> 서버 경우  = 책임 져주는 AS
<bundo> 기업 경우 = 업무 효율보장 및 교육 서비스
<sen_x> 오 그건 우분투닷컴이든가 캐노니컬이든가 하고 있는 서비스네요
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 제가 먼저 댓글 소리로 달아 봐야징 ㅎㅎ
<sen_x> 동네 컴터가게는 이미 하고 있는 서비스네요. 윈도우즈 재설치 서비스 ^^; 저도 일년에 두세번 이용하곤합니다. 회사에서는 일년에 10번쯤 이용하는거 같어여. 1회 2~3만원
<sen_x> 그래서 드는 생각이 포럼 이용하시는 분들은 거의 셀프 설치하시는거 가터요. 누가 설치해놓은 컴을 사용하시는게 아니라.
<sen_x> 동네컴터아저씨한테 우분투 씨디 증정하면서 몇년이내로 우분투 설치 서비스할때가 올것이다 한 적은 있지만 ^^ 미래 일이니 지금은 기대만 해봅니다.
<bundo> 어 ogg 확장자 등록 해놓았는데 이상하네 쩝
<bundo> 으하하 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=74593#p74593
<sen_x> sound-1.ogg 잘 들립니다. 윈도우즈 XP의 파이어폭스에서 클릭질하니 ogg 확장자에 연결되있는 xmplay에서 잘 재생되네요 :)
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 두번재 소리 댓글도 들어 보십시요
<sen_x> ㅎㅎ 보이스 서포트군요.ㅎㅎ
<sen_x> ogg 무손실 음질이라서 서울서 들었던 목소리랑 톤이 똑 같습니다 ㅋ
<sen_x> Seony^Work: 아이팟터치나 아이폰에서 ogg 재생하려면 무슨 앱을 받아야 하나요?
<sen_x> 후움... 탈옥 안하고는 방법이 현재로는 없는거군요. vlc4phone이나 zodplay가 앱스토어에 있을리는 만무하고 ㅋ 아이팟터치에서 ogg재생은 깔끔하게 포기하렵니다 애플에서 어케 정책을 바꾸기전에는
<bundo> han9k 맹인(X)
<bundo> 시각장애우 (O)
<bundo> 그래줘야 예우래요 .. 쩝
<han9k> 네..;
<bundo> 저는 그냥 전부 병신이라고합니다
<han9k> 장애 <- 들어가면 싫어한대서 저는 그 두 글자 빼요 -_-;
<bundo> < = 인천 가톨릭 병신 협의회 봉사부장 출신
<bundo> 회장 안시켜줘서 2년 만에 나옴
<sen_x> 움? 그렇다면 han9k님은 TTS(텍스트를 목소리로) STT(목소리를 텍스트로) 로 컴퓨팅하시는가봐요?
<han9k> ㅋㅋ;
<han9k> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 저는 눈뜬 애꾸입니다 ^^;
<bundo> han9k = 하록 ?
<locofrank|xubunt> 후아 안녕하세요
<han9k> 선장 안시켜줘서 배 안타요 =_=
<han9k> 안녕하세요 locofrank|xubunt 님
<locofrank|xubunt> 네 안녕하세요~
<locofrank|linux> 원래 일하기 싫어하지만 금요일이라 그런지 더더욱 아무것도 하기 싫네요.
<locofrank|linux> 어서오세요
<bundo> 헉 오늘 금요일 이군요
<bundo> 술꾼 동네 형한티 전화 해봐야징
<locofrank|linux> 술을 사랑하시나봐요
<bundo> 제가 남긴 유일한 기록 어쩌구 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 헐.. kbundo님이 follow를 하셨다고... 이거 강분도님 아니신가요??
<bundo> 네 그거 저에요
<bundo> 트위터중 우분투 란 말 쓴이들 팔로우 하거든요 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 어떻게 팔로우를 하셨지....
<locofrank|linux> 아하.. 블로그 글이 자동으로 트윗되면서
<locofrank|linux> 필터링이 됐나보네요
<bundo> locofrank|linux http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<bundo> 제가남긴 유일한 기록이
<bundo> 제가남긴 유일한 기록중 하나가 술이래요
<bundo> 근데 그게 중요도 순서입니다. 헤헤
<bundo> 우선 순위가 먼저 오죠
<locofrank|linux> 헐.. 이게 무슨..
<locofrank|linux> 워 1500번 읽힘
<bundo> 어 JunSeok-Park_  준석님 계시구만요 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저쪽 채널서 프비쓰라고 강요중입니다.
<bundo> 우분투 안될시 조치법
<bundo> <강분도> 1. 머신을 바꾼다
<locofrank|linux> 저같이 우분투도 겨우 쓰는 사람은
<bundo> <강분도> 2. 사람을 빠꾼다
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ 먼나라 이야기네요
<bundo> 그래도 안되면
<bundo>  3. 프비 쓴다
<locofrank|linux> 프비는 하드웨어 특성을 잘 안타나요??
<bundo> 지금 먼나라 이야기 중이었어요
<bundo> 미국 유학생하고 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<bundo> 블제이라고 아주 영재 미남 덕후죠
<locofrank|linux> 전 이 채널 하나 달랑 들어와 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 본인은 아치 쓰는데
<bundo> 친구 우분투 설치가 안된데요
<bundo> x 안뜨는거죠 쩝
<han9k> 저런
<locofrank|linux> 그래서 해결법이 프비를 ??
<locofrank|linux> 킁
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스와 친해지기 위해 사용해 볼만한 프로그램이 뭐가 있을까요??
<popeye92> 사실 프비가 하드웨어는 리눅스보다는 더 제한적이죠
<locofrank|linux> 검색해도 이젠 계속 같은거만 나오네요 ㅎ
<bundo> 걍 그냥  본인 노트북에 우분투 설치한후 바꿔치기 하면 될걸 쩝
<bundo> 리눅스와 친해지기 위해 사용해 볼만한 프로그램이 뭐가 있을까요?? == 역시 프비죠
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 옆동네 거든요
<bundo> 프비 쓰면 리눅스하고도 친해 집니다 ^^;
<bundo> 그죠 popeye92 님 ?
<popeye92> 어차피 커널 쪽으로 볼거 아니시고 x 올려서 쓰시는거면
<popeye92> 리눅스나 프비나 크게 차이는 없는거 맞습니다.
<Seony> 요즘 프비 쓰는데 거의 없다고 하던데요
<popeye92> 프비를 비롯한 unix variants 를 쓰면 리눅스는 쉽죠 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 예. 옛날보다는 줄었지만 그래도 서버OS로는 여전히 쓰입니다.
<bundo> 서버도 스고 아직도 데탑으로 쓰는 이들 있죠
<bundo> bluedusk , 병희님은 요즘 우분투 빠지고 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 30대 중반이 되도록 오프라인에서 리눅스 쓰는 사람도 두 눈으로 한 번 못봤는데...
<popeye92> pc-bsd 라는 것도 있어서 웬만한 pc에 잘 올라가는 데탑용 bsd 도 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 프비는 더더욱 볼 일이 없을듯.. 우리나라에서..
<popeye92> kde 기반이라 gnome 보단 약간 무겁기 하지만...예쁩니다.
<bundo> pc-bsd는 글꼴 좀 많이 만져 줘야 합니다. 한글 환경 쓰려면...
<bundo> 저도 2008년 가을에 프비도 데탑으로 썻습니다.
<bundo> 그놈 컴파일 프비서 처음 해보았죠 크흐
<popeye92> 아..한글....저는 영문환경만 쓰느라 그 생각은 못 했군요
<bundo> 8시간 반 걸린듯
<bundo> 아 이 넷북에 프비 설치해봐야 게군요
<popeye92> 저도 2004년에 그놈 컴파일하느라 거의 3일 걸렸어요
<bundo> USB 설치 해서 쉬업쉬엄 꾸며 볼까나 음
<locofrank|linux> 근데 프비에서도 컴피즈가 돌아가던데
<bundo> 데탑 한다면 PC-BSD에서 시작하는거도 갠찮킨한데 음
<locofrank|linux> 리눅스용은 프비에서 대부분 동작을 하나요?
<bundo> 인탤은 머 그냥 잘되테고...
<bundo> 엔디비아는 그래픽 드라이버 잡으면 되고
<popeye92> locofrank|linux, 네. 프비에는 linux-compatibility 기능이 있어서
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 컴피즈 하나만 이야기 하는게 아니라 프로그램들이요
<locofrank|linux> 아..
<popeye92> 리눅스에서 도는 거의 대부분 프로그램은 프비에서 잘 돕니다.
<locofrank|linux> 소스가지고 설치해야 되는건가요? 패키지나 그런건 없구요?
<bundo> 패키지도 가능하고 소스도 가능하죠
<popeye92> pkg_add 라고 해서 그냥 패키지 설치도 물론 가능합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 제가 무식해서 잘못 질문한것 같은데 deb나 rpm 같은 패키지가 프비에도 있다는 말씀인가요?
<popeye92> 네 pkg_add 라고 하는게 있습니다.
<popeye92> 원리는 거의 똑같습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 오호 그렇군요.
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 이 쉬운 우분투도 버벅거리는데 프비가 가능할리가.. 아마 안될꺼야 난...
<locofrank|linux> 재부팅 좀 하러...
<han9k> 대화방 보다가 갑자기 치킨 생각나요..
<han9k> popeye92님 보고나서요 ^^;
<locofrank|linux> 오늘 축구보면서 한 마리 드세요. 션한 맥주랑...
<han9k> 오늘 축구요??
<locofrank|linux> 아샨컵이요 호주하고
<han9k> 아~!?
<locofrank|linux> 10시 15분부터 해요
<han9k> 근데 호주 강하잖아요 =_=;;
<locofrank|linux> 그러니 재미가...
<han9k> 하하..
<popeye92> 제가 치맥을 부르나요? 하하
<bundo> 헉 그리고 보니 뽀빠이님하고는 치킨에 맥주만 먹은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 음 프비는 아직 너무 어려울 것 같고... 뭘 해보면 좋을까나..
<locofrank|linux> 제가 아는 분은 치킨은 꼭 소주랑 드시던데
<locofrank|linux> 그것도 나름대로 괜찮더군요
<popeye92> bundo, 다음 주 저녁도 치킨에 맥주인가요?
<bundo> 네 수요일 그럴가능성이 85%에유 ...
<bundo> 저는 다른데가 좋은데 거리가 좀있어서
<bundo> 암튼 유영님하고 그리 이야기 했습니다. 길건너 굽네 치킨 ... OTL
<bundo> 식사 못하시고  오시는 분위해 김밥좀 준비 해준다고 합니다.  ..
<han9k> 다른 15%는 무슨 옵션이 있죠?
<bundo> 끝나고 암튼 치킨일꺼임
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 15%는 상암고등학교옆 닭갈바
<bundo> 15%는 상암고등학교옆 닭갈비 도 닭이네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 날시추워서 조금 나가기가 그래요
<bundo> 시간도 늦고 ... 쩝
<bundo> popeye92 님
<bundo> 모임 5번중에
<bundo> 한번은 가락서 하자고 하세요
<han9k> 그러셔요~
<bundo> 지지할 분들 진짜 많아요
<han9k> 벌써 있잖아요
<popeye92> ㅎㅎ 그럴까요
<bundo> 우선 ㅈ가락서 온분들 그리고 뽀빠이님 han9k 님 등등 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저는 고속 타고 돌아 오면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 코x에서 해도 대환영.. (장소 非재공) =_=
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 먹은데는 많아요..
<bundo> 인첨ㄴ소프트웨어 진흥원 무료로 빌릴수 있심
<bundo> 인천
<han9k> 인천도 좋죠
<bundo> 근처 식당 진짜 많음
<bundo> 내 바운더리 옆동네죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 후훗
<bundo> 도화역 앞
<bundo> 참 인천동호회 세미나 할꺼임
<Seony> bundo: 인천동호회 이번에 정모한다던데요.
<bundo> 네 다음주 금요일 저녁 부평
<bundo> 며칠전 인동씨하고 형선씨하고 술했습니다.
<bundo> 인동이 가산서 우리랑 만나서
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 부평가서 2차 .. 쩝
<bundo> 형선시가 올해 회장입니다.
<bundo> 형선씨
<Seony> 오.. 재선 성공했군요.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 인동이한테 전화해서
<Seony> 제 생각엔 분도형님께서 출마하시지않는 한, 독주체제는 계속 이어질 것 같은데요
<bundo> 올해 내가 할게... 인동왈 " 네 :" 끝
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 인동씨는 인천동호회 세미나에 발표자는 꼭 인동사람이어ㅑ 한다고  생각해서 일못한거에요
<bundo> bluegay = 윤종민 = gnukorea = 인고 출신이에요 도화동 토박이
<bundo> 저도 인천 토박이나 다름없고 ㅎ
<bundo> 또 외부인 이 발료하면 어때요 서로 뭉쳐 하는거징 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우리도 대세미나땐 2개 파트정도는 외부인이 해야 더좋죠
<Seony> 잘될 것 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 되길 바랄께요.
<han9k> 이상하네.. 우분투 사무실 사진 찍은게 다 사라졌네요 -_-;
<han9k> 잘라내기해서 어느 저장소에 붙이기를 했는지.. 기억이;
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 둘째 아들때문에 미치겠심
<han9k> 왜요왜요?
<bundo> 고추도 작은게 맨날  변기 뚜껑 안올리고 오줌 누다 다 묻침
<bundo> 제발 않자서 누랬더니 ...
<han9k> 앉아서;
<bundo> 그런놈이 먼 또 신학교 는 간다고  "넌 그냥헌학교가" 한답니다.
<han9k> 하하
<Seony> bundo: 그래도 유학간다는 소리는 안하니까 다행이죠 뭐. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헤헤 ~
<Seony> bundo: 아직 계세요?
<han9k> 저녁 드시는 것 같은데요
<Seony> 벌써 저녁식사 시간인가요?
<han9k> 6시죠
<Seony> 맥 서버에 대한 책을 한 번 써보고 싶다는 얘기를 스치듯 해본 적 있었는데, 연결시켜주신다고 하셨거든요.
<Seony> 그게 갑자기 생각이 나서 한 번 여쭤볼려구 하는데, 마침 안계시는군요...
<han9k> 식사하시고 오시겠죠.
<Seony> han9k, 보통 o as in oscar로 많이 쓰나요?
<han9k> 글쎄요..
<han9k> o as in Orange 라면 다 알아듣지 않을까요? ^^;
<Seony> 어디서 봤는데, o as in obama... ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> http://www.osric.com/chris/phonetic.html
<han9k> 요기 보시면 왼쪽은 민간에서 많이 사용하더라구요
<han9k> 아니.. 왼쪽이 군.. 오른쪽이 민간요
<Seony> 알파 브라보 찰리만 봐도 군용이라는 걸 알 수 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> gkgk
<han9k> 하하
<Seony> 누구는 abc에서 apple, dog, cat을 쓰는 걸 봐서는 동네마다 많이 다른 것 같네요
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 그것도 많이 쓰죠
<Seony> 아직도  뭘 써야할지 몰라서, 아예 외워놓을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게 엉뚱한 단어를 불러주면 일종의 코메디가 된다더라구요
<han9k> 상대가 알아들을 수 있고, 단어가 쉬우면 좋은 것 같네요.
<han9k> ^^;;
<Seony> 위의 오바마처럼요.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 집에 있을땐 저녁 준비하거둔요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 일단 맥서버 책은 어렵답니다.
<Seony> 수요가 안따라오는 것으로 분석되겠군요
<bundo> 블러그 글을 통해 좀더 알려 지고 이용자 늘어 나는거 봐야 한다고
<bundo> 2000권이마지노선이랍니다.
<bundo> 쩝 출판사 마지노선
<bundo> 2000권 나가야 ... 손해 안난다고 ,,,
<Seony> 전국으로 파는 건데도 2천권이 채 팔리기 어렵나보군요.
<bundo> 네..
<Seony> 그냥 내 블로그에다 조용히 써야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 평소에 리플 한개도 잘 안달리는 블로그에, 이선희 관련 포스팅 하니까 이틀만에 4개 달리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 원래 그런거에요
<bundo> IT 쪽이 이슈가 크지 않으면 잘 안오죠 ^^;
<Seony> 뭐 사실 블로그 관리는 시간이 없어서 잘 못하긴 해요.
<bundo> shriekout  매지님
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 부탁 있삼
<bundo> 구글 그릅스에
<bundo> 토론포럼 말에요 거기에...
<bundo> 참석 어렵다 그러나 한번 올라 와참석하겠다
<bundo> 메일 부탁해요
<bundo> 이유는
<bundo> 내가 분명 아까 불참자는 메일 쓰라고 했는데...
<shriekout> 넵... 쓰도록 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 반응이 없어서유
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 어떤건지 아시겠죠 ^^;
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<shriekout> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2483 foniz님 제명절차 들어갑니다.
<bundo> 절대 내가 시켰다 그런거 뻬세유
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 네... 빼겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 음 그럼  일부로 그런건가 ?
<bundo> 하 그사람
<bundo> 매지님 파이팅 ^^;
<bundo> 스스로 결정한대로 하십시요
<bundo> 원래 관리자 무서운줄 알아야 합니다. ㅎ하ㅏ
<shriekout> :)
<Seony> 사실 그 파워유저 어쩌구 저쩌구 한 소리는, 누가 보면 초딩인줄 알 수도...
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 축구- 한국 1:0 호주
<han9k> 잘하네요.. ^^
<han9k> bundo > 축구 안보세요?
<bundo> 11.04 쩝
<han9k> 왜요?
<bundo> 유니티 죽어서 그놈패널로 왔어유
<han9k> 설치 안되요?
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> [명령어]uname -a
<bundo> Linux maria-10v 2.6.37-7-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 30 23:46:45 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ripple> 엇? 분도님 넷북도 유니티가 죽나요? 저도 11.04 알파1을 라이브모드로 피씨 2대에  들이대보니 hardware 어쩌구 하면서 그냥 그놈만 뜨더군요. 10.04는 라이브로 둘다 잘되던 피씬데
<bundo> 네...
<bundo> 11.04 유니티 죽네유 지금 그놈 패널 사용중
<bundo> 라이브는 잘뜨는데
<bundo> 설치하고 업한후 죽었습니더 쩝
<bundo> 흐 엑스쳇은 언제 꺼졌었징 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 오 분도님은 라이브에서는 유니티가 됬었었군요 저는 라이브모드에서 1대는 되던데 나머지 1대는 안되더군요 . 베타쯤에는 유니티 더 잘 되겠지요 :) 그리 기대하고 있습니다.
<bundo> 파폭 강제로 한글화 하는중 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 분도님 친구 등장~
<han9k> 광고 뿌립니다. 포럼
<han9k> 요즘 광고하는 사람은 포럼 ID 생성하고 이쁘게 아바타도 등록하는 여유(?)로움이 있군요 ^^;
<ripple> 다음스포츠 실시간 축구중계는 자꾸 끊겨서 '문자중계' 보구 있어여 ㅎ
<seanmoon> 아 오늘 축구하는 날이구나..
<seanmoon> 오 1:0이네요.
<seanmoon> 방금 파폭 4.0 베타 설치했는데..
<seanmoon> 겁나 빨라졌네요..
<seanmoon> 거의 크롬급인데요..
<ripple> 4.0 베타는 ppa인가요? 소프트웨어센터는 아니죠?
<seanmoon> 아 제가 현재 회사라서 윈도우즈 사용하고 있습니다...
<seanmoon> 집에가서 함 체크해봐야 되겄네요..
<ripple> 아 윈도우즈군요. 저도 회사에서는 윈도우즈에 4.0 베타 써보고 있습니다. 유튭에서 html5/webm 볼 때 크롬으로 안 가두 되서 좋았어요.
<han9k> 우분투에서의 파폭은 버그도 적네요
<han9k> 윈도는 많아요 -_-
<seanmoon> 잠깐 구글링 해봤는데 ppa네욤..
<seanmoon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<seanmoon> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<seanmoon> 집에가서 설치해봐야 겠네요.
<seanmoon> 근데 아직 파이어버그 플러그인은 호환이 안되네요...
<ripple> 옙. 저는 메인저장소에서 4로 올라갈때까지 기달릴라구요. 주로 사용하는 데탑은 그냥 LTS로만 가기루 맴먹구있었거든요.
<ripple> ㅠ.ㅠ 초보라서;;; 보수적으로 사용하는 셈이지요. 새로운거는 천천히;;;
<ripple> 어흣; 베르사체 해드백 글타래가 날아가버렸;
<han9k> 천천히가 좋아요
<han9k> 축구 1:1
<seanmoon> 저도 초보라서 겁도없이 이것저것 암거나 사용하는 중입니다...
<seanmoon> 이런...
<ripple> 축구는 어케되나요? 호주랑 비겨도 본선 올라가는 거입니까?
<seanmoon> 비기면 담경기가 인도인데... 머 인도정도야...
<seanmoon> 비기면 거의 머 한국하고 호주가 올라간다고 봐야죠...
<seanmoon> 문제는 누가 조 1위냐 일거 같은데요.
<ripple> 으헝... 마누라가 주로 쓰는 홈피씨는 11.04 라이브모드에서 유니티 잘 뜨네용 (쩝 뺏어버릴깡...)
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ripple> 찬찬히보니 11.04 알파1에서는 파폭도 4.0베타7이군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 설치쪽하고 유니티쪽 번역 아직미미 한거 같은데요
<ripple> 분도님: 111.04 라이브모드에서 왼쪽 위에 하얀 우분투 마크 누르니깐 application 폴더가 열리는군요. 저는 프로그램 풀다운 메뉴가 나올거라고 예상했었는데
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 그냥 어플 디렉열리는거죠
<bundo>  /use/share/app....
<han9k> 11.04에는 libreoffice 3.3 인가요?
<ripple> 옙
<han9k> ^^
<ripple> 11.04 프로그램 폴더안에는 오픈오피스가 들어있어요 (리브레는 아직 안 보이고요)
<bundo> 어 저는오픈오피스 인데유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3.2
<ripple> 라이브모드에서 실행시켜보니 버전은... 오픈오피스 3.2입니다.
<seanmoon> 잠시 잠수좀.
<ripple> 오.. orca(범고래아이콘)가 tts 프로그램이었군요. 수아파파님이 소개했던 페스티벌 엔진을 사용하는
<ripple> 론치패드 안간지 넘 오래되서 비번도 까먹음 ㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 염기훈 집안이 진짜 뭐가 되나...
<ripple> 론치패드 멋쟁이 번역상황보니 거즌 다 연두색 Translated 되있네요? 빨간거는 얼마 안 남았는디
<bundo> 헉 파이선 관련프로그램들 뜨다가 마네유 쩝
<ripple> 10.04 때 번역한거 동일한건 11.04 번역패드로 그냥 넘어오는건가요? 번역팀은 11.04 통째로 영한 번역중이신거에여?
<han9k> 통째로 번역하는 것 같은데요?
<han9k> 그런데 가끔 보면 다른 곳에서 번역한 것을 자동으로 따오는 것 같아요
<ripple> 복사 붙여넣기 처럼요?
<han9k> 외국인, 일본인이 번역한 내용이 있는데 다른 곳에서 번역한 비슷한 류의 것이 온것 같아요.
<Darkcircle> 일본애들이 번역한거 절대 믿지 마시라능 ... -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> 개판임 ...
<Darkcircle> 우주쓰레기급 ..
<seanmoon> 그래도 일본이 한국보다는 오픈소스 커뮤니티가 더 발전한것 같던데요...
<han9k> 번역팀에 일본 사람이 올리는 없는데 그런거 보니 어떤 자동 매커니즘에 의해서 번역이 일부 들어오기도 하나봅니다..
<han9k> *올릴리는
<seanmoon> 한국어와 일본어가 비슷해서 그런걸까요???
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 근데 엉뚱한 번역이 되어있길래 new suggestion 때리고 왔습니다 ^^;
<han9k> pgp 키를 백업 하는걸 까먹고, 하드 새로 사면서 우분투를 새로 설치했는데
<han9k> 공개 pgp랑 개인 pgp키랑 두개 다른 것인가요?
<han9k> launchpad에 있는 것을 import 하니까 키타 키로 들어가네요
<han9k> 키타-> 기타
<ripple> 저는 pgp 키를 백업 하는건 안 까먹었는데... 어디다 백업했는지를 까먹었습니다 =_=;
<han9k> ^^;;
<seanmoon> 흐미
<Darkcircle> 오픈소스 커뮤니티가 발전한거랑 제대로 번역된거랑은 전혀 관계가 없지요 ...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Darkcircle> 영어나 프랑스 독일 원서에서 일본어로 됐다가 국문으로 번역된 서적을 보면
<bundo> 번역 팀원 중에 일본 사람 있습니다.
<bundo> 일본거주이고...
<bundo> 카르마도 50넘어서
<Darkcircle> 쓰레기통에 쑥 던져버리고 싶은 느낌이라 ...
<bundo> 자격이 되기에 승인 해주었습니다.
<han9k> 아..
<han9k> 일본인 있군요;
<bundo> 우분테로 이고  카르마 있고
<bundo> 거절할 이유가 없더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 우리나라는 ... 자체 번역 수준이 굉장히 높아요
<han9k> 네 그럼 임의로 다른 곳에서 번역된 자료가 넘어오는게 아니였군요?
<Darkcircle> 굳이 일본서적을 통해서 쉽게 번역하려할 필요도 없고 ..
<Darkcircle> 번역가 취향이죠
<Darkcircle> 영어 원서를 번역하냐 일본어로 번역된걸 번역하냐 ..
<bundo> 사실 일본인들은 본 채널에 들어와서 대화 가능하더라고요
<bundo> 구글 번역기로 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> -ㅠ-;
<bundo> 미국 사는 일본인 온적 있습니다.
<ripple> 움? 저는 카르마가 45네요. bundo님이 주신건지? ㅋ
<Darkcircle> 근데 한국어 <-> 일본어 번역 수준이
<Darkcircle> 자동화가 상당 수준 올라왔기 때문에
<han9k> 그건 수준 올랐죠..
<Darkcircle> 아마 대충 번역해도 거의 70~80%은 맞아들어갈둡요
<Darkcircle> -ㅠ-
<bundo> 암튼 내 대화를 번역 해가며 이야기 하더라고요
<Darkcircle> (침질질)
<han9k> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쉽게 문장쓰면 대화 가능하더라고요
<bundo> 그래고 잘 봐야죠 말이 좀 이상하니깐
<Darkcircle> 막 전문용어 어려운 한자어라도 알려진 용어를 쓰면
<Darkcircle> 금방금방 이해하겠죠 ...
<Darkcircle> 우리나라에서 쓰는 기술 한자용어중에 절반 이상이 일본에서 온거라 -_- ..
<seanmoon> 일본어 자체가 한국어랑 상당히 비슷하니까요...
<bundo> 데탑은 파이선 업이 문제임
<bundo> 파이선 때문에 현재 으 11.04 어플들 안떠서 극약처방 중입니다.
<Darkcircle> 파이선이 요즘 2.6을 잡느냐 3.0을 잡느냐 요게 또 문제던데 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 백엔드 까지 다 업데이트주
<Darkcircle> 배포판마다 다 고질적으로 업고 있는 문제더군요
<bundo> 네
<Darkcircle> 전 개발버전을 쓰고 항상 빌드를 하면서 신경쓰는 부분이라
<bundo> 패키저들이 빨리 빨리 파이선 맞추어 보내 주어야 하는데
<bundo> 그게 안되니깐
<bundo> 항상 베타나 알파는 문제가 많죠 ㅋ
<Darkcircle> 아얘 ... 크론탭에다 걸어놓고 패키지가 릴리즈되면 바로바로 받아다가 컴파일하도록 시스템을 구축해놔서 ...
<Darkcircle>  우분투에서 겪는 그런 문제는 덜하지만 ...
<Darkcircle> 한번 꼬이기 시작하면 계속 꼬이고 꼬이고 ...
<bundo> 역시 그럴땐 전투가 좋죠
<Darkcircle> 우분투의 강점이라면
<Darkcircle> 컴파일을 통합적으로 좍~ 해서
<Darkcircle> 하나의 완성된 바이너리 유기체로 존재를 하는기라
<Darkcircle> 그 자체로서 안정성이 보장되는건데 ..
<bundo> 파이선이 10.10은 2.6  때이고 11.04는 2.7 때군요
<Darkcircle> 라이브러리 꼬여서 시스템 전체가 꼬이는 젠투의 한때쩍 문제가 우분투에서도 생긴다니
<Darkcircle> 흠좀무네요 -ㅠ- ;
<Darkcircle> ...
<bundo> unity 살려 보려고 발악중
<ripple> 아흑 역시 초보는 번역 제안도 어렵네요. 어셈블러를 다뤄보지 않았으니 yasm 템플리트는 들여다봐도 뭔말인지 모르겠음 ㅋ sophia님이 앞부분 번역 초큼 해놓으셨는데
<bundo> 설치후 한번 딱 되고 업데이트 하고 죽어 뿌림 쩝
<Darkcircle> 우분투 스투됴가 요즘 이상한데로 점점 빠져간다고 휀다옹이 한숨짓던데 -ㅅ- ...
<ripple> 우분 스튜디오는 이상한 어디로 빠져가고 있사옵니까?
<bundo> 우분투 스튜디오 ?
<Darkcircle> 11.04가 어느정도 틀이 잡힐때까지는 ... 일단 기다려봐야 -ㅅ- ...
<Darkcircle> 네
<bundo> 머 별거 있나요 메타 패키지 니깐
<bundo> 자신이 필요한 어플 깔면  우분투 스튜디오 지요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Darkcircle> 예전 처럼 정갈하고 깔끔하고 ... 그런 우분투만의 맛이 살아있지가 않고 점점 머랄까 ..
<Darkcircle> 메타패키지가 산으로 가는 기분? ..
<han9k> M$ 미디어센터 버전처럼 흐르는 것 같던데요
<bundo> 사실 쿠분투 주분투 우분투 에듀분투 코분투 고분투
<bundo> 이거 사기 입니다.
<bundo> 패키지 설치 차이 뿐 이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 글게요 크크
<bundo> 사용자 늘리려고 그리 분리 한거 래요
<Darkcircle> 그냥 우분투 안에서 어떤 메타패키지가 메인으로 들어가냐 이 문제일 뿐일건데 ..
<bundo> 젠투에 KDE 컴파일 설치 하면 = 쿠젠투
<bundo> 젠투에 GPL 지키는 거만 컴파일 하고 사용하면 고젠투
<Darkcircle> 크게 우분투 배포판이라는 틀 안에서 그놈 패키지를 따로 구분투 이런식으로 떼놓은다면 ...
<bundo> 젠투에 교육용 어플 컴파일 설치하면 에듀젠투
<bundo> 머 이런거죠 ㅎ
<Darkcircle> 고분투는 첨에 고도리 머신용인줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제 요즘 생각은 그놈좀 경량화 하고
<Darkcircle> 그놈이 3.0이 곧 나온다고 벌써 그놈 막 뿌리던데
<seanmoon> 어떤 패키지가 함께 설치되느냐에 따라서 사용자 환경이 약간씩 차이가 있으니까요.
<bundo> 그리고 메타 패키지로 설치 하게 하고 배포판 그냥 우분투로 통일 했음 합니다.
<seanmoon> 아마도 일반 윈도우즈 사용자들에게 어필하기 위해서 그렇게 나눈거 아닐까요.
<bundo> 네.. 사용자 늘리려는 건데
<Darkcircle> 크뎅에서 난잡하게 이짓저짓하는거 그놈도 똑같은 방향으로 개발이 진행되는거 같더라구요 크크
<Darkcircle> 크뎅 메타패키지 엄청 커졌던데 ... 점점 실속은 없어지고 어플만 왕창 늘어나는느낌
<ripple> bundo님께 찬성 1표.
<Darkcircle> 4.0 출시되고 나서 어느정도 안정화되던 시점때가 딱 좋았던둡요 -ㅠ-
<Darkcircle> 저도 우분투로 통일했음 좋겠다에 한표 더 -ㅅ-/
<bundo> 왜 국밥집은 국밥만 하는거에요
<bundo> 이거 저거 다하면 맛안나요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 리눅스 = 설렁탕이다 생각 해야죠
<bundo> 흐흐
<han9k> 버섯전골 집에서 술은 안팔고 메뉴 하나라는 집이 있다던데..
<Darkcircle> 국밥이 국밥이라지만
<han9k> 저희동네는 주위에 메뉴 하나 내놓은 음식점 찾기 힘들어요..
<bundo> 오 술도 안팔고 .. 진짜 잘하는 데인가 봐요
<Darkcircle> 국밥도 종류가 많쟎아요 베리에이션이 크크
<han9k> 네.. 분당인가.. 그쪽인데 30년해서 단골도 많대요 TV에서 봤는데 정확한 주소는 안알려주네요
<Darkcircle> 우분투 배포판은 그냥 하나의 큰 국밥집으로 봐야 ... (... -ㅅ- ...)
<bundo> 헉 파폭 베타는 과제물도 주는데유 ..쩝
<bundo> 숙제라니 ...
<han9k> 육수는 데비안 제공(?)
<han9k> 숙제?=_=;
<han9k> quest인가요?gg;
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Darkcircle> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 파폭 과제 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 쩔어줌 -ㅅ-b
<bundo> 테스트 및 의견 달래요
<bundo> 으윽
<bundo> 아무생각 없는데
<Darkcircle> 근데 뭐 보니까 문제 푸는거 같던데
<Darkcircle> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 확장기능 버전 속임수로 다 설치 했음 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle> 그거 한두개 하다 말았는데 시간이 좀 걸려서 -ㅅ- .. .
<bundo> 번역 파일까징
<Darkcircle> -ㅠ-
<Darkcircle> 2.6.37 커널이
<Darkcircle> 퍼포먼스가 꽤 올라갔네요
<Darkcircle> 예전 커널 쓰다가 업그레이드 하고 나서
<bundo> 네 10.04 37 커널 이네요
<Darkcircle> 이것저것 컴파일하고 다시 올렸더니
<han9k> 옷! 개인키 찾았네요. (자축)
<bundo> 저 예전에 커널은 빌드해서 썻는데..
<Darkcircle> 좀 뭔가 가벼워진 느낌이예요
<bundo> 이젠 ... 손발이 저려서 ..
<Darkcircle> 파폭이 지금 3.6.13인가 ..
<Darkcircle> 최근버전으로 리빌드 했는데
<Darkcircle>  30분전에 실행해보니
<Darkcircle> 돌아가는게 좀 더 매끄러워졌더군요
<bundo> 파폭 말에요
<bundo> 항상 속도향상 부르짓는데
<bundo> 그,거 사실 속임수에요
<Darkcircle> 제 시스템은 투알라틴 1.1GHz에 1.35GHz로 클럭업 해놓고 메모리는 항상 850MB고정 ...
<bundo> 새버전에 확장기능 설치 못하여 빠른거임
<Darkcircle> 네 웬지 새버전새버전 하면서 재설치 하면
<Darkcircle> 뭔가 자꾸 빠지는듯한 느낌이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 전 유일하게 확장기능중에 스킨이랑 SQLite 브라우저 두개만 깔아놓고 쓰는데 (개발이랑 뽀대 땜에 )
<Darkcircle> ..
<Darkcircle>  그거 둘 말고 더 얹혀놓으면 묵직해지겠더라구요
<Darkcircle> 확장기능이 많아지면 프로그램 첨에 시작할때 로드하는 양이 많아지쟎아요
<bundo> 한글 안쳐지는 11.04 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 포토샵에서 필터 기능 이것저것 불러들여서 시동 시간 오래걸리는것처럼
<Darkcircle>  포토샵을 맥에서 2.5일적에부터 쓰기 시작해서
<Darkcircle> 지금까지 잠정버전이 10이 넘어가고 나서도 계속 쓰고 있는 중인데
<seanmoon> 플로그인이 많아지면 점점 느려지긴 하죠..
<Darkcircle> 옛날 3.0.5 깔고 쓰면 휙 하고 뜨거든요
<Darkcircle> 지금은 묵직해서 시동시간이 아마 거의 한 30초쯤은 걸리는듯
<Darkcircle> 그 기능들을 다 쓰는것도 아닌데 다 로드하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 김프도 요즘 포토샵을 너무 열심히 쫒아가는듯 -ㅅ-;
<Darkcircle> 한글 안쳐지는 문제는 ... -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> SCIM이나 nabi 설치해주면서
<MK-BB> 분도, 혹시 한아얄쪽 넷스플리ㅅ난나요?
<bundo> 그런 듯
<Darkcircle> env 환경 변수에 로케일 변수 몇몇 넣어주고
<Darkcircle> 네 아까 ... 아니 어제
<Darkcircle> ... 9시~10시쯤에
<Darkcircle> ..
<Darkcircle> 아니구나 좀 넘어서 난둡요
<Darkcircle> 완전 박살났던데 (...)
<bundo> 참 축구가 어찌 되었나요?
<Darkcircle> 11시... 15분넘어선가 스플릿난거 복원됐죠 -ㅠ-
<han9k> 1:1
<Darkcircle> ..
<han9k> 한국이랑 호주랑 점수는 같지만 호주가 C조 1등 한국이 2등이에요
<han9k> 다음에 인도랑 할껄요?
<seanmoon> 득실점때문이네요. 호주는 5골 한국은 3골이니...
<han9k> 네..
<Darkcircle> 한국이 또 무슨 나랍니까 ㅋㅋ 아마 인도랑 제대로 하면 10대 0으로 이길지도 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle> ...
<Darkcircle> 스포츠계에 있어서 피도 눈물도 없는 경기가 되려나 (...)
<seanmoon> 아 벌써부터 회사에 있는 인도애들한테 미안해지네. 이거...ㅋㅋㅋ..
<Darkcircle> 인도 사람들은 몸으로 하는거보다 ... 머리로 하는게 감각이 -ㅅ-)b
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=검색어+검색어 <-요거 재미있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle> 검색엔진이 꽤 보이네요 크크
<Darkcircle> 진짜 엔진들이 검색어가지고 전쟁하는듯 ...
<Darkcircle> 똑같은 검색어로 어떤 결과를 어떻게 보여주느냐 ..
<Darkcircle> (...)
<Darkcircle> ..
<han9k> 헉.. 벌써 1시네요 -_-
<han9k> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다.
<han9k> 주말 잘보내세요~
<han9k> 좋은 꿈꾸시구요
<szefu`sql> ?????, do you people help with game accounts?:P
<seanmoon> 하하...
<seanmoon> WTF..
<Seony^Work> seanmoon, 욕하시면 곤란합니다...
<seanmoon> 죄송합니다.
<Seony^Work> 여기 오래 계시게 되면 알게되는데, gaming account 구걸하러 오는 외국애들 많거든요. 첨엔 일일히 좋게좋게 얘기해서 보냈는데, 이제는 너무 많아서 그냥 바로 킥밴 걸어버리거든요..
<seanmoon> 아 그렇군요. 담부터는 조심하겠습니다.
<Seony^Work> :)
<seanmoon> 습관적으로 욕이라는 의식도 없이 쓰게되는 것 같군요. 주의 하도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony^Work> 네 감사합니다. :)
<seanmoon> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<seanmoon> 안녕히 계세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-15
<bundo> 히히 원격 잘되네 ^^;
<bundo> 오 춥당 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 더스트님 오랫만에 오시네요.
<Mr_Dust> 아, 네. seony님 반갑습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 흐 영하 10도 체감온도 영하20도
<Mr_Dust> 영상 33도 체감온도 43도
<Mr_Dust> ...
<Seony^Work> 흐... 더운데군요..
<Mr_Dust> 뭐.. 여름이니까요.
<Mr_Dust> 이제 시작이네요. 초여름 ;;
<Seony^Work> 아... 그렇지 거기는 이제 여름 시작이죠..
<Mr_Dust> 홍수가 없는 것만으로도 감사해야죠. 최근 호주 동부가 홍수로 난리도 아니라..
<Mr_Dust> nsw 남쪽 홍수 이야기가 있다는 소리를 들었는데 요즘엔 queensland가 엉망이더군요. 아는 분이 그 쪽에 계신데 연락두절..
<Seony^Work> 흐... 그렇군요.
<Mr_Dust> 브라질도 홍수가 있는 것 같고.. 그런거보면 한국이 가장 살기 좋은 것 같습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 자연재해가 없는 건 아니지만, 이토록 심각한 경우는 별로 없으니까요
<Seony^Work> 한국도 홍수가 있긴 하지만 빈번하진 않으니...
<Seony^Work> 거긴 토요일이죠?
<Seony^Work> 그래서 여기도 조용하네요..
<Mr_Dust> 네. 몇 시쯤인가요?
<Seony^Work> 여긴 금요일 오후 5시 34분이에요
<Mr_Dust> 여기는 한국이랑 1시간밖에 차이가 안나요.
<Mr_Dust> 아..
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋ 어제.. 자정에 축구 보여준다고 해서 크리켓 경기 보면서 시간 떄우고 있었는데
<Mr_Dust> 그게 edt 더라구요. 시드니 기준. 여기보다 3시간 빠르니 저녁 9시에 경기 시작..
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 결과만 보셨겠군요
<Mr_Dust> 결국 20분 정도던가.. 한골 넣은 장면 직후부터 봤습니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋ 자정까지 기다렸으면 그랬을듯.. 열 엄청 받았겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 크리켓도 재미있지만, 역시 축구보다는..
<Seony^Work> 여행은 다 끝났구요?
<Mr_Dust> 아뇨. 이제 반 왔는걸요
<Seony^Work> 흐... 그렇구나...
<Mr_Dust> 지금은 돈 떨어져서 잠시 일하고 있습니다.
<Seony^Work> 오면서 코브라나 캥거루 안만났어요? ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 이렇게 일하다 가다 일하다 가다 하면.. 올해말이나 끝날듯..
<Mr_Dust> 캥거루야 뭐 같이 놀고요.. 코브라는 못 봤네요 ㅋ
<Seony^Work> 미국은 곰을 만날 확률이 높다는데, 문제는 외진 곳에서 곰을 만나면 진짜로 98%는 죽었다고 생각해야한다네요.
<Mr_Dust> 뱀은 많은데, 큰 건 별로 없어요.
<Mr_Dust> 작아도 물리면 직빵.. 이라는게 좀 있지만.
<Seony^Work> 네. 원래 호주에 서식하는 뱀들이 유명하죠...
<Mr_Dust> 캐나다에 있을 때도 그런 이야기 많이 들엇어요. 산에 가려면 곰 대비용 스프레이는 필수..
<Seony^Work> 오죽하면 저주받은 땅이라고 할 정도니... ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 근데 그 곰스프레이가, 곰을 정면으로 마주했을 때 그걸 뿌릴만한 용기를 낼만한 사람이 아무도 없다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠.
<Mr_Dust> 그거 분사력이 얼마나 된다고..
<Mr_Dust> 한 10-20 나가는 것도 아니고
<Mr_Dust> 10-20m
<Seony^Work> 하와이는 맹수는 커녕 뱀조차도 없는 데라서 동물구경하기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 대신 바퀴벌레는 좀 많아요.
<Mr_Dust> 쿠엑..
<Mr_Dust> 여기도 바퀴는 조금.. 무슨 메뚜기만한.. 메뚜기는 참새만하고 -ㅅ-
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 조심하세요. 하와이는 자연재해가 어떤지 잘 모르겠지만 일단 섬이니..
<Mr_Dust> 최근에 싸이클론을 맞아보니.. 무섭더라구요. 저도 해안가라..
<Seony^Work> 아... 섬에 가는데, 해변 가본지가 벌써 어언 1년...
<Seony^Work> :%s/가는데/사는데/g
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 저도 창문열면 바로 바다 보이는데 해변에는.. 2번 가봤을까요?
<MK-BB> ,,,
<Mr_Dust> 식인상어 출몰 지역에 젤리피쉬 만땅이라 수영도 하지말라하고..
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 역시...
<Mr_Dust> 전에 가보니 바위틈에 굴이 많던데..
<Mr_Dust> 언제 그거나 따 먹으러 가야할건데 ;;;
<Seony^Work> 오 생굴이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 넵
<Mr_Dust> 근데 찌끄매요
<Mr_Dust> 그래도 꼬챙이 하나 있으면 꽤 딸 수 있을 것 같더라구요
<Mr_Dust> 근처에 대형 배들이 자주 지나다녀서 먹을 수 있을런지는 모르겠지만 ;;;
<Mr_Dust> 디스커버리 채널에서나 보던 mighty ships -_-
<Seony^Work> 그래도 혼자 여행하는 게 재밌을 것 같네요...
<Seony^Work> 전 학교부터 빨리 졸업해야하니...
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 아직까지는 좋습니다. 조만간 저도 안정적인 생활이 그리워지겠지만요.
<Mr_Dust> 지금은 낮에 일하고.. 오후 쯤에는 풀에서 수영 좀 하고.. 들어와서 저녁먹고 쉬거나 가끔 맥주 한 두 병 가지고 이야기나 좀 하고..
<Seony^Work> 말 걸면 사람들이 다들 잘 대답해주나보네요.
<Mr_Dust> 네?
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 영어요..
<Mr_Dust> 그냥 저냥 이야기하고 놀 정도는 됩니다. ^^;
<Seony^Work> 미쿡은 말 거는 사람이 영어가 모국어가 아니라는 사실을 알면 그냥저냥... 좀 그래요.
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 그런 문제가 있군요.
<Mr_Dust> 여긴 워홀러들이 워낙 많아서 그런지.. 영어가 부실해도 잘 이야기해줍니다.
<Mr_Dust> 너무 버벅대거나 못 알아들으면 이야기가 곧 끊기긴 하지만 일단 기본적으로는 들어주고 쉽게 이야기해주려고 노력하는 사람이 대부분이네요
<Mr_Dust> 미국은 무섭구나.. ;;
<Seony^Work> 뉴욕 같은데는 더 심하죠. 무한도전 팀이 뉴욕 갔었을 때 피자집에서 유명하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 영어 못하면 손님취급 안해주는거...
<Mr_Dust> TV를 안 봐서 ;;
<Mr_Dust> 심했네요. 그건
<Mr_Dust> 여기도 영어 못하면 무시당하거나 하는 경우는 가끔 있지만..
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 여튼.. 뭐라하기 어렵죠 뭐. 한국에서도 한국어 잘 못하는 사람이나 손님이라면..
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 아무래도 꺼려질테니까..
<Seony^Work> 네... 아무래도 좀 그렇긴 하죠
<y2k2848> ??
<bundo> !!
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요!
<han9k> 헉.. 우분투 원 동기화하다가 파일 다 날렸네요 -_-;
<han9k> 이거 살리는 법 없나요?
<Lyuso> ........우분투 원 이라면
<Lyuso> 계정에 올라가있지 않나요?
<Lyuso> 것보다 날라가지 않던데.......;;
<han9k> 그런간요?
<han9k> 어제 이 노트북에 있던 파일이 방금 동시화하면서..
<Lyuso> ........;;;
<han9k> 다 날라갔네요 =_=
<han9k> Contacts는 남아있네요
<Lyuso> 덮어쓰기라도 한 것 같네요.....
<han9k> 우분투 원 File에도 파일이 다 사라졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 복구 프로그램을 사용하셔야 할 것 같습니다만.........;;
<Lyuso> 아니면 휴지통안에 있는 건 아니겠죠?
<han9k> 전혀 없어요;
<Lyuso> ..........
<han9k> 복구 프로그램 이름이 어떻게 되죠?
<Lyuso> 파이널데이터 류 프로그램이
<Lyuso> EXT 포멧을 지원합니다.
<Lyuso> 리눅스상에 디스크를 복구하는 프로그램은 들어본 적이 없어서.........
<han9k> ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 아.. 문제 점 발견했네요
<han9k> 제 쪽 실수 -_-;
<han9k> 10.04 lts 에 한글이 설치되어있는 우분투원이랑 문제가 있는 것을 모르고
<han9k> 계속 다운 되길래, 영문(싱크하는 폴더)명 폴더의 내용을 한글 폴더로 옮겼더니
<han9k> 하드에서 지운것으로 간주하고 우분투원(웹) 파일을 지워놨네요..
<han9k> 그 후에 하드에 있는 한글 폴더명을 영문으로 바꿨는데, 우분투원이 그것을 감지 못하고
<han9k> 웹이랑 싱크를 안해줬습니다...
<Lyuso> ,,,,,,,,
<han9k> (바보 같죠? =_=)
<Lyuso> 묘하네요.....
<han9k> 10.04 LTS 한글에서 우분투 원이 작동 안하네요..;
<han9k> 로그인만 하면 창이 얼어요 (꽁꽁~)
<Lyuso> 저도 그문제가 있었는데.......
<han9k> 아.. 그런가요?
<Lyuso> 10.10 에서도 마찬가지더라구요.
<Lyuso> .........
<han9k> 10.10에서는 잘되요. 대신 코분투구요
<Lyuso> 전 우분투구요..
<han9k> 네..
<Lyuso> 일단 개시판에도 썼었지만
<Mr_Dust> 우분투와 코분투의 차이는 언어설정 빼고 거의 없을건데요..
<Lyuso> 스튜디오 에디션에서 계속 올라간거라 많이 이상합니다.
<Lyuso> 네.
<Lyuso> 거의 없는데
<han9k> 흠.. 이상하네요
<Lyuso> 제 환경이 스튜디오 에디션부터 마이그레이션을 했기 때문에
<Lyuso> 일반적인 우분투 시스템과 상당히 다릅니다.
<Lyuso> 이번에 11.04 업그레이드에서는 Xrog 랑 이전 데스크톱 프로그램이 충돌하면서 cPU 자원을 계속 소모하는 버그가 있는데, 이것도 레포트해야할 것 같습니다.
<han9k> 네..
<Lyuso> (그래서 지금 윈도우즈 사용중입니다.)
<han9k> ^^;
<Lyuso> 도저히 사용이 불가능해 지더라구요.
<han9k> 네..;
<han9k> 좋은 경험이였네요 =_=;
<Lyuso> 네.......
<han9k> 11.04에서 그놈 말고 유니티 쓴다던데, 그럼 그놈에서 개발된 프로그램도 다 유니티용으로 바꿔야되나요?
<han9k> (제가 아직 차이를 모르네요;)
<Lyuso> 유니티가 잠깐 돌아가다 뻗었는데,
<han9k> ^^;
<Lyuso> 그때까지 경험으로는 그냥 그대로 되더라구요.
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 11.10은 되야 안정적으로 돌겠군요;;
<Lyuso> 네.......
<han9k> 올해 새 하드웨어 업그레이드된 버전 많이 나오던데(eSATA, USB, Bluetooth), 11.10 에서는 안뻗고 다 포괄해서 잘 작동했으면 하네요..
<han9k> 내년이 또 LTS라.. =_=
<Lyuso> 그러게요.......
<Lyuso> 802.11 N Draft 2.0 도 잘되면........
<han9k> 아.. 그것도 있군요
<Lyuso> 말고도 인텔이랑 AMD 의 새 CPU 도 있죠.
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> i9라도 나오나요?
<Lyuso> 아니요.
<han9k> 올해는 컴퓨터 사지 말아야겠네요 ^^;;
<Lyuso> LGA1155 규격의 센디브릿지 라인업입니다.
<han9k> 네..
<Lyuso> 지금 나오고 있어요.
<Lyuso> 그리고 AMD 인터라고스, 발렌시아, 불도저, 마라넬로 등...... 많네요.....
<han9k> _-_)
<Lyuso> 이번에 AMD 에서는 1CPU 16코어를 달성하는데, AMD 는 대체로 4CPU 로 구성하는 경향이 있다보니 64코어 구축이 가능해지겠네요
<Mr_Dust> 16코어..
<Lyuso> 그러면 또 프로세스 스케줄링이나 저널링 시스템이 많이 변경되어야겠죠......
<han9k> 갑자기 읽을 것 많네요 ㅋㅋ;
<Lyuso> ECC REG 도 있지만 ECC REG FB-DIMM 메모리도 있는데 요즘은 DDR3 만으로도 대역폭이 나오다보니 FB-DIMM 타입 메모리는 잘 안나오는 것 같아요.
<han9k> 흠.. 시장에 못끼고 사라지나보군요
<Lyuso> 그래도 [맥]이 있는 한 살아남을 것 같기도 하구요.
<han9k> ^^;
<Lyuso> Mac PRO 가 대체적으로FB-DIMM 메모리를 쓰더라구요.
<han9k> 헉.. 포럼에 강압적인 부리더 글이 올라왔네요 =_=
<Mr_Dust> 훗.. 분도님 글 스타일은 아닌데..
<Lyuso> 흐음........
<han9k> 분도님 같은데요?^^;
<Lyuso> 일부 굵은글씨 센스가
<Lyuso> 분도님같은 느낌도 들긴 합니다. =)
<Mr_Dust> 그런가요. 하긴 분도님 글 안 본지도 오래되었으니..
<Mr_Dust> 그간 스타일이 많이 달라지셨는지도 모르겠네요
<han9k> sp..
<Lyuso> 그것도 고려사항이네요.
<han9k> 네..
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 한국 인터넷 속도는 어떤가요?
<han9k> 괜찮아요
<Mr_Dust> 스마트폰이 많이 돌아다니니 무선 인터넷도 잘 되겠지요?
<han9k> 3~4 MB/s 가 평균인것 같습니다. (무선) 수도권
<Lyuso> 지방입니다. FTTH 속도는 제 회선에선 CSMA 70Mbps/98Mbps 이구요,
<Lyuso> WCDMA 망 속도는 KT 기준 제가 있는 셀에서는 약 1.8Mbps 가 나옵니다.
<Lyuso> NETSPOT 과 같은 무선라인은 약 7Mbps 의 업다운 속도를 보이며, 근처에 IEEE 802.11 bgan 스테이션이 저밖에 없습니다.
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 더스트님 계셨군요
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<shriekout> Lyuso, 안녕하세요 :)
<Mr_Dust> 인터넷이 불안하네요. irc마저 끊길 정도라니
<han9k> 저런..
<Lyuso> 이런........
<shriekout> Mr_Dust, 오... 잘 지내시나요?
<Mr_Dust> 네. :)
<shriekout> :)
<Mr_Dust> 간만에 모 사이트에 가봤더니 요즘 복잡하실 것 같더군요.
<Mr_Dust> 제 이름도 좀 나오는 것 같고.. ㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 우분투 포럼쪽도 둘러보니까..
<Mr_Dust> 웬지.. 저 로즈분투랑 동급이 되어버린 기분입니다.
<shriekout> 그렇게 만들려고 노력중이죠 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 걱정마세요... 제가 있잖아요... 다음은 제가 타겟이 될테니... :)
<Lyuso> .......
<Lyuso> ;;;;
<Mr_Dust> 뭐.. 별로 관계는 없습니다. 요즘에는 그런 사소한 것에는 별로 신경을 안 쓰고 있어서요.
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 너무 머리아파하지 마세요.
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<Mr_Dust> 처음 관리자셨던 iolo님부터 계속 이어져온 문제입니다. 앞서 같은 고통(?)을 겪은 사람들이 있다는 걸 위안삼으시길..
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 여튼.. 뵌 김에 잠깐 라이센스 문제를 이야기드리자면
<shriekout> 넵
<Mr_Dust> 사실 이번 경우를 제외하고는 딱히 제제를 가할 필요는 없을 거라고 봅니다.
<shriekout> 네... 그렇다고 봅니다
<Mr_Dust> 뭐랄까.. 공식적인 사이트 부분에서는 철저히 라이센스를 적용해야겠지만, 사용자 갤러리는 법적 문제가 될 경우를 제외하고는 방임..
<shriekout> 그죠
<Mr_Dust> 사실 지금까지 그렇게 해오셧던 것 같은데.. 특정 1인 때문에 그런 정책을 포기하시면 곤란하실듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 전반적으로 커뮤니티를 흔들고 있어서요
<shriekout> 무슨 말씀하시는지 압니다. :)
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 그게 사람 방식입니다.
<Mr_Dust> 그게 그 사람 방식입니다.
<shriekout> 힘은 가지고 싶고...
<Mr_Dust> 한동안 조용하시더니만 ㅋ
<bundo> ^^ 반갑 반갑 더스트님은 낫에 인사 했고 헤헤
<shriekout> :)
<shriekout> 분도님 등장 :)
<bundo> 그 사람 포니즈 우분투 월 정기 모임에 와서
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그때 임수 하고 붙었나 술자리에서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 매지님 김프에서 짜르려고하니깐 우분투쪽으로 다시 오려고 하나 봐요
<shriekout> 말하는 내용이 일관적이지 못해요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내가 토스 받지 머 모임 온다니깐
<shriekout> 휘날리는 우분투 로고... 좀 크게 만들지... :)
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 그쵸? 마음에 들던데요
<bundo> 마져 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 제가 하나 크게 만들어 드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 깃발도 아닌 데 왜 로고를 흔들어
<Lyuso> ......
<bundo> 매지님 깃발로 해줘요
<han9k> 저런;
<Mr_Dust_> 또 귾겼네요.
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 지금 후다닥~ =33
<Mr_Dust_> 아끼던 브로드밴드로 바꾸었어요. 이게 종량제라.. ㅋㅋ
<Mr_Dust_> 여튼 뭐.. 그저 안타까울 뿐입니다.
<bundo> shriekout  http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=26165#p26165
<bundo> 이거로 해주세요
<Mr_Dust_> 다행히 우분투 커뮤니티에서는 분도님 카리스마로 큰 분란을 일으키지 못하는 것 같지만
<Mr_Dust_> 매지구름님이 고생하시는 걸 생각하니..
<bundo> 우린 머 대충 잡소리 없어요
<Lyuso> 조용......
<bundo> 그간 문제아는 있었는데
<shriekout> 넵
<Mr_Dust_> 여튼 뭐.. 어떻게 보면 저로서는 고맙기도 합니다. 간간히 제 이름을 언급해 주니.. 뭔가 이상한 이미지로 만들어가고 있는 느낌은 들지만..
<Mr_Dust_> 나름 고맙다랄까.. 훗
<bundo> 그 문제아중 하나는 변하데요 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14916
<bundo> 이친구 보통 아니었어요 초반에...
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> hid
<han9k> 여자 어디갔어요?ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 이제 사람 된거임
<bundo> 흐흐
<han9k> 사진에는 회뜬 모양이..;
<Lyuso> ㄹㄹㄹ......
<Mr_Dust_> 그렇군요. 근데 앞서 제가 언급한 분은 별로 변할 것 같지 않네요. 벌써 몇 년이 흘렀는데도 똑같이 행동하시니
<bundo> 오 인천 체감온도 영하 25도
<bundo> 소주 하고 안주 사러 갔다 오다 구두가 얼더군요 흐
<Lyuso> ......
<Mr_Dust> 올해 겨울은 유난히 추운가봐요
<Mr_Dust> 다들 춥다는 이야기만 하는군요.
<Lyuso> 벌써 물이 안나오는 대구입니다. 인천은 더 무섭군요.
<han9k> 내일이 제일 춥다고하네요..
<bundo> 네 올해 유난히 춥네요
<bundo> 항상 근래 최고 온도 갱신 중입니다.
<bundo> 최저 온도구나 ㅎ
<han9k> 그러게요..
<Lyuso> 연교차가 계속 커저가는 느낌이에요
<Mr_Dust> 추운거 싫은데.. 한국 들어가기 싫어지는군요. ㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 추운겨울은 여름에도 비가 많이온다는데......
<Mr_Dust> 분도님
<Mr_Dust> 부탁하나 드려도 될까요?
<bundo> 더스트님 우분투로 한번 해보기 좋은 해입니다 2011년
<bundo> 오세요
<bundo> 필요해요
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 hunspell-ko 잘 되나요?
<Mr_Dust> 하하.. 저 우분투 안 쓴지 오래되었습니다.
<bundo> 그거 이제 데비안통해 그냥 우분투도 정식 패키지 입니다 ^^;
<bundo> 저 따로 이제 컴파일 안합니다.
<Mr_Dust> 네. 그렇군요.
<bundo> 우분투 실력이 필요한게 아니라
<Mr_Dust> 윈도우즈의 경우 파폭과 오픈오피스 플러그인으로 따로 만들어줘야 하는데 hunspell 이 따로 없으니..
<bundo> 얼굴빨 하고 이빨하고 도전이 필요해요 ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 이거 혹시 관리해주실 분 한 분 정도만 찾아주실 수 있으신지요?
<bundo> MS 용이라 음
<Mr_Dust> 아시다시피 제가 현재 관리하고는 있습니다만.. 지원자가 없어서..
<bundo> han9k  님 또는 Lyuso  님 둘중 해보세요
<bundo> 제격은 루소님임
<bundo> 저친구 이거저거 다 잘하거든요
<bundo> Lyuso 어때요 ?
<Mr_Dust> 우분투 커뮤니티야.. 지금도 쟁쟁하신 분들이 아주 잘 이끌어가시는 것 같은데요.
<Mr_Dust> 굉장히 활발해보여 보기 좋습니다.
<han9k> 저는 아직 초보라.. (-_-;
<Lyuso> hunspell 을 지금 처음 들었습니다.
<bundo> 찌질이  들 다 모여 지냅니더 쩝
<bundo> 제가 왕찌질이고 ^^
<Mr_Dust> 해야되는 일이라는 것이.. 그냥 zip 파일로 파일만 묶어주면 되는 것입니다.
<bundo> Lyuso  님 관심 가져 보세요 ^^;
<bundo> 파이선으로 추출하는거 재미나더라고요
<Mr_Dust> 플러그인 다운 -> 확장자 zip 로 변환 -> 파일 몇 개 교체 -> 다시 zip으로 압축 -> 확장자 변경 -> 웹에 업로드
<Lyuso> 랄까 deb 페키지나 아니면 make install 용 파일을 아직 만들 수 없는 실력이라서 그러죠.....
<bundo> 파폭 4.0 근사 하데요
<Mr_Dust> 제가 말씀드리는 건 메모장만 다룰 줄 아시면 가능한 일 ;;
<Lyuso> 네......
<bundo> Lyuso ms 용 이래요
<Lyuso> 그러면 시간나는데로 해드릴 수 있을 것입니다.
<bundo> 오픈오피스 & 파이어폭스 MS 용
<Lyuso> 지금 우분투가 11.04 맛이간거 버그리포트 해야하는데....... 어렵네요. @_@
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 분도님, 아시다시피 요즘은 제가 인터넷을 자유롭게 사용하고 있지만, 앞으로 한동안은 힘들거고..
<Mr_Dust> 사실 거의 다 손을 높았는데 그것만 유일하게 남아서요.
<Lyuso> 네........
<bundo> 음
<Mr_Dust> Lyuso: 그렇게 말씀해주시니 감사합니다.
<Lyuso> 네.......=)
<Mr_Dust> 다만 좀 길게 관리를 해주셔야 합니다. 업데이트가 자주 있는 건 아니지만..
<Lyuso> 네..... 그러면 lutinaroa@gmail 로 관리 가이드라인 부탁드립니다. =)
<Mr_Dust> 그리고 앞서 분도님이 말씀하셨듯이 윈도우즈용 파폭,오픈오피스 플러그인입니다.
<Lyuso> 네
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 그 쪽으로 연락드리겠습니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ 하나 해결되었네요. 이젠 정말 홀가분하게 될듯
<han9k> 축하~
<Lyuso> 축하드립니다.
<Lyuso> han9k, 서울이시면 혹시 서울 주변에 아르바이트 없을까요?
<bundo> 요즘은 호주 어디에요 Mr_Dust ?
<han9k> 알바자리 구하시나요?
<Lyuso> 네
<bundo> 그놈시계동록하고 가끔 생각하게요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 전에 말씀드렸던 곳과 같은 곳입니다.  port hedland
<han9k> 글쎄요.. 혹시 보이면 말씀드릴께요
<Mr_Dust> 이곳에서 한동안 있을거라서요. 돈 떨어져서 ^^;;;
<Lyuso> 제가 처리할 수 있는 분야는 DMX/음악 믹스-마스터링/CG 전처리 혹은 3d modeling
<Lyuso> 혹은 전기 분야도 거의 다 다룹니다.
<han9k> 네.
<bundo> 땜질은 요 ?
<Lyuso> 땜질도 잘합니다. =)
<bundo> 오 보드 콘덴서 같은거 교체 가능 ?
<Mr_Dust> 벌써 이곳에 머문지도 한 달이 되었네요.. 앞으로 두어달은 더 있을 듯
<Lyuso> 네
<han9k> 음악 CG, 3D 모델이면, NC나 Nexon은 어떠세요?
<Lyuso> 정규취업이 아니라 아직 대2 니까요. 92년생이구요!
<han9k> Nexon은 마비노기2 만드느라, NC는 Blade & Soul때문에 사람 필요한것 같던데요.. 아..
<Mr_Dust> 92년생..
<bundo> 92년이면 대학원 갈때임 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 네........
<han9k> 요즘 19세에 대학원가요? =_=
<bundo> 나 몇학번인줄 아나유 ?
<Lyuso> 저는 대학원이 아니라 그냥 학과생 2학년입니다.
<han9k> 84학번인가요?
<Lyuso> 분도님 이야기세요. =)
<han9k> (분도님 계산중?)
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제가 그놈 시계갠히 번역해서 더 헛갈림 쩝
<bundo> 걍 호주 시드니로 헤헤
<bundo> 암튼 올해  곧 돌아와봐요
<Mr_Dust> 퍼스로 맞추시면 됩니다.
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 시계요
<Mr_Dust> gmt +8
<Mr_Dust> 한국보다 한 시간 빨라요. :)
<Mr_Dust> 안 들어갑니다.
<bundo> 올해가 딱 조은데 쩝
<han9k> 박사 다 마치시고 오시나봐요?
<Mr_Dust> 일단 내년 3월이나 되어야 비자가 끝나고요.. 그 이후에는 인도를 거쳐 유럽으로 갈까 생각중입니다.
<Lyuso> 네......
<han9k> 헉
<Lyuso> 멀리 여행가시는군요.....
<Mr_Dust> 박사요? 학사도 없는데요? 훗
<han9k> 아.. 직장 비자시군요;
<Mr_Dust> 마흔이나 된 후에 유럽을 갈까 했는데 요즘 급 떙기네요.
<Mr_Dust> 아 그냥 워홀입니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 넓은 세계를 둘러보는 것도 멋있어보여요
<han9k> 많이 만나고 부딛히면 많이 배우는 것 같아요..
<Mr_Dust> 글쎄요. 벌써 밖에서 떠돈지도 2년이 가까워지는 것 같긴 한데..
<Mr_Dust> 결론은 사람 사는데는 다 똑같드라.. 인지라.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하..
<Lyuso> 허허.......
<bundo> 캐나다 까지 2년 넘엇죠
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 분도님, 좋은 짝을 찾으시길 바랍니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 2년 반 정도 !
<bundo> 짝이야 잇잖수 보고도 ..ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 내아내는 못보앗죠
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 요즘 유저들은 아내를 더 본답니더 쩝
<Mr_Dust> 글게.. 좋은 술 주신다고 하셨던 것 같기도 한데요
<Lyuso> .......
<bundo> 같이 안다니거든유 ..
<Lyuso> 허허......
<Mr_Dust> 그러고보니 슬슬 우분투 커뮤니티도 한 걸음 더 나아갈 때가 되긴 했네요
<Mr_Dust> 예~전에 이야기했던 부분들이 거의 다 실현이 되어가는 것 같으니..
<Mr_Dust> 새로운 로드맵도 필요할 거고..
<Mr_Dust> 머리 아프시겠네요. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 걍 우린 술먹자 판입니더 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 네. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘 목표가  han9k 취직전 주량 올려주기입니다.
<bundo> 그래야 직장 잘다님 ^^;
<han9k> 하하;
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 주량 양주... 맥주잔 2잔입니다 -_-; 500cc
<Mr_Dust> 무서운 분이시군요.
<han9k> 물론 제 돈으로 안사먹죠;;
<han9k> 가난한 사람입니다 ^^;;
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 소주 뚜껑 경품 또 ㄱ꽝이네요 쩝
<bundo> 크크
<Mr_Dust> 소주라..
<Mr_Dust> 삼겹살이나 회에 한 잔 마시고 싶군요.
<han9k> 주일이 10분 남았는데 소주 드세요? =_=;
<Mr_Dust> 캐나다에선 한 번 마셨는데, 여기 와서는 구경도 못 해본지라. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 봄까지 취직안되면 우리 달래냉이 캐러 갈깡 ?
<han9k> 저 풀 잘못봐요.. 독초랑 구별 못해서 큰일 날찌도 몰라요
<han9k> 호주에서는 막걸리랑 소주 안들어갔죠?
<Mr_Dust> 막걸리는 모르고, 대도시에서는 소주 구경하기 어렵지 않다고 들었습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 좀 비싸긴 하지만요. 병당 10불 수준?
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 맥주가 5불인 거 감안하면 비싼 것도 아니지만요.
<shriekout> http://yfrog.com/h0214g
<shriekout> 흠... 색감을 조정해야할듯 하네요
<shriekout> 256색이 넘는듯 =ㅅ=;;;
<han9k> 헉..;
<han9k> 맥주도 비싸고 소주도 비싸군요...
<bundo> shriekout 매지 우리 술만 먹는거 티내는거 나타낸거죠 ?
<Mr_Dust> 물가가 높아서요. 버는 거에 비하면 뭐 비싼 것도 아닙니다.
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 암튼 멋짐
<bundo> 저녁에 정보통신 진흥원 깃발 내리고 우리꺼 몰래  올려 놓을까 ?
<han9k> 괜찮네요.. 테두리 약간 잘라내기 하면 트집 잡을 사람 없을것 같습니다.
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 아님 옆에 새마을 깃발 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> shriekout: 요즘 병희님과 연락이 되시나요?
<bundo> han9k 깃발 1층 연못 길에 있어요
<shriekout> 처음에 디더링을 먼저 햇어야...
<shriekout> Mr_Dust, 넵
<bundo> 그리고 병희님 서울 왓었어요 12월모임에..
<shriekout> 메일정도 가끔 주고 받습니다
<bundo> 요즘 프비 데탑 안스고 코분투 사용중입니더 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 네..
<bundo> 그친구 진짜 순박해요
<Mr_Dust> 문득 김프 매뉴얼 진행상황이 궁금해져서요. 이제 제가 궁금해할 것도 아니지만..
<bundo> 난 소육질 개선 상황이 궁금함 ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 뭔가 미련이 많이 남았는지.. 궁금한게 많네요. ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 오픈오피스 매뉴얼도 누가 손은 대는지.. 궁금하기도 하고
<Mr_Dust> 리브로오피스로의 이전은 잘 되고 있는지..
<Mr_Dust> 소.. 육질은 모르겠고.. 일단 소고기값은 쌉니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 고기류가 꽤 싸서 살만 찌고 있는듯..
<bundo> 일단  한국에 와요
<han9k> 그래서 불고기 브라더스에서 호주산 소 사다가 싸게 파는군요?
<bundo> 그리고 한두달 지내면서 인도를 가는거임
<bundo> 여자 한명 꼬셔서
<han9k> 인도가면 소고기 못 먹어요 =_=;
<Mr_Dust> 언젠가 소 경매 시장에 갔었는데.. 한 10마리 정도의 소를 500불 정도에 팔더군요.
<Mr_Dust> 소 한 마디당 50불.. 한화 5만원
<bundo> 헉
<bundo>  진짜 50불 500불 아니고요 ?
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 거기 사람들이랑 농담 좀 했습니다. 소 가져다가 한국에 팔면 돈 좀 될거라고
<bundo> 헉 둘째 맨날 소고기 타령인데 호주 보내야겠어요
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 500불이었습니다. 10마리에
<bundo> 음식점 가면 꼭 소고기 먹자고 나참
<bundo> 꼭 매를 범
<Mr_Dust> 가격이 천차만별이긴 한데.. 그래봐야 비싼게 두당 100불 수준
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 와...
<han9k> 정말 싸군요?
<Mr_Dust> 소가 많으니까요.
<Mr_Dust> 농장에.. 수만 단위로 소를 키우니 ;;
<Mr_Dust> 키운다라가보다 그냥 버려두는...
<han9k> 그래도 농장이라고 그러네요.. 미국은 소 공장이라고 불러요 =_=;
<bundo> 텍사스도 소 많죠 ?
<Mr_Dust> 노스 테라토리에 오면 농장이라고 부르기도 뭐해요. 철조망 조차 없어서..
<han9k> 많죠;;
<bundo> 말이 많나 아님 멕시칸이 많나 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 새끼 소는 묶어서 눕혀놔요..
<Mr_Dust> 농장 한 가운데에 길이 있고 길가에 소들 막 돌아다니고..
<Mr_Dust> ?? 왜 눕혀놓나요?
<han9k> veil 이라고 새끼소를 말하는데 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 그래야 안 움직여서 부드럽대요
<Mr_Dust> 크헉..
<han9k> 보통 1~1.5년내로 잡죠..
<Mr_Dust> 여기도 공장같은데가 있을지 모르겠지만.. 지금까지 제가 본 건 뭐 푸르른 초원위에 한가롭게 풀뜯는 놈들이나..
<han9k> 네.. 그런게 좋아요
<Mr_Dust> 척박한 사막에서 이리저리 몰려다니는 소떼들 정도라..
<han9k> 미국 소 80% 이상은 옥수수 사료 먹여서 좀 이상하대요..;
<Mr_Dust> 여기는 관리 좀 해줬으면 할 정도로 풀어놔서 ;;
<han9k> 풀 뜯어 먹는 소의 고기와 우유랑 옥수수 사료 먹는 소의 고기와 우유는 차이가 심하다고 프랑스에서 논문 난적있어요
<Mr_Dust> 언놈이 누구네 소인지 어떻게 구별할지 참 궁금합니다. ;;;
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 한국에 미국산 소고기 많이 돌아다니나요?
<han9k> 네. 최근에 이마크에서 통근 LA갈비라고 잔뜩 풀었구요..
<han9k> 동네 정육점 가도 미국 소라면서 파는데 많이들 사먹어요. 싸서요
<Mr_Dust> 그렇군요.
<han9k> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega-3_fatty_acid
<Mr_Dust> 에휴..
<han9k> 에서 Meat 에 가보시면 풀 먹은 소와 사료 먹은 소의 오메가 3의 비율이 이상하게 달라서 사람 몸에 영향을 어떻게 주는지 감 잡을 수 있습니다.
<han9k> 한쪽 영양분 과다로 안좋대요 =_=;
<han9k> 그래서 요즘 소고기 살때 grass-fed(풀 먹인) 라는 표시가 나와요.
<Mr_Dust> 그렇군요..
<Mr_Dust> 한국 들어가면 머리 아파질듯..
<han9k> 과학이 발달(?)해서 먹는 것도 확인하고 먹어야되서 볼게 많습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋ 얼마전 외과의사 아저씨가 하던 말이 생각나네요.
<han9k> 뭐라고 그러셨나요?
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 애들은.. 유전자 조작 음식을 많이 먹어서 (특히 호르몬계) 가슴이 크다고 -0-
<han9k> 하하;;
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 가슴 줄이는 수술하러 오는 사람들이 꽤 늘엇다더라구요
<Mr_Dust> 한국도 곧 그래되지 않을런지? ㅋ
<han9k> 그래서 그런지 몰라도, 요즘 남자도 가슴 수술해요 ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 남자 가슴?
<Mr_Dust> 지방 제거인가요?
<han9k> 비만일때 더 그렇지만, 요즘 음식 먹은 남자들 .. 네
<han9k> 지방인지 유방인지 제거 수술하던데요?
<Mr_Dust> 저도 요즘 살이 좀 쪄서 가슴이 좀 나오고 있는데..
<han9k> 사진 before, after 보면 한쪽 가슴만 봉긋~한 한국 남자들 나와요
<han9k> 헉?
<Mr_Dust> 점점 아저씨 몸매가 되어가는 듯.. 적당히 살이 붙은 상태에서 배가 나오는..
<han9k> 저런...
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 괜찮습니다. 한국에 있을 땐 워낙 마른 몸이어서.. 그래봐야 아직 평균 체중도 안되거든요
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 살이 오른김에 근육으로 바꿔보자.. 하고 있는 중 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 설마 팔다리는 가늘고... 배만 나오는건 아니죠?
<Mr_Dust> shriekout: 한국에 있을 떄 그랬어요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 그런데 자전거 타니까 허벅지랑 종아리 굵어지고.. 요즘은 팔뚝도 얇다는 생각이 안 들정도로 상체 살이 쪄서..
<Mr_Dust> 배가 그다지 부담스럽게 보이지 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 오호
<shriekout> 딱 보기 좋은 몸매겠군요!
<Mr_Dust> 아저씨 몸매죠 -ㅅ-
<han9k> 하하
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> wget -q http://ip.kiduk.kr && more index.html && rm -rf index.html
<Mr_Dust> 얼마전 배 때문에 티셔츠가 들리는 거 보고.. 충격 좀 먹었습니다.
<bundo> 이거 어때요 내부 머신에서 외부 아이피 알기 ^^;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 약간의 운동과 수영하고 있지요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 매지님 처럼 남의 무선 쓰는 이들을 위한 ...
<han9k> 배가 들리는 것까지는 괜찮겠죠. 오줌 누는데 어디서 안나오는지 안보이면 고민 좀 해야겠지만요 =_=
<shriekout> bundo, 좋네요!
<Mr_Dust> 운동으로 살-> 근육 변화.. 수영으로 지방 제거
<han9k> 어디서 나오는지 (수정)
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 명령어 수정
<shriekout> 그죠.. 그게 딱 좋은데... 운동으로 살을 근육으로 만들고... 지방제거 하는게
<bundo> wget -q http://ip.kiduk.kr && more index.html && rm -rf /home/shriekout
<bundo> ^^;
<Mr_Dust> han9k: 저는 워낙 마른 몸매여서.. 거기까지는 불가능할 것 같네요
<han9k> 하하
<shriekout> 와...
<shriekout> 정말 지우는구요
<han9k> 저는 한국 떠날때는 말랐습니다. 50kg..
<shriekout> shriekout@shriekout-EY961AA-AB1-SV2050KR-KO630:~$ ls
<shriekout> shriekout@shriekout-EY961AA-AB1-SV2050KR-KO630:~$
<han9k> 갔다왔더니 85kg에서 지금 75kg네요 ㅠㅠ
<Mr_Dust> 50kg? .....
<shriekout> 다 날아갔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그거요 둘 다 나이살이에요
<Mr_Dust> 와.. 체중 변화가 심하셨군요.
<bundo> 둘다 이제 30대 중반이면서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 준거임 ?
<Mr_Dust> 전 58kg 인가였는데.. 지금은 63kg 입니다.
<han9k> 피자 많이 먹었더니 배만나와요..
<Mr_Dust> han9k님은 한국 아니신가봐요
<Mr_Dust> 아까 텍사스 이야기하시던데.. 텍사스?
<han9k> 지금 한국 돌아왔습니다. 2달됐어요
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 그렇군요
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 전 65kg 가 목표인데.. 곧 달성할듯 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> ^^
<Mr_Dust> 자전거 타니까 좀더 쪄도 관계없을 것 같고요
<Mr_Dust> 타다보면 빠지겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 허벅지랑 종아리 근육은 튼튼하시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 워낙에 근육이 없던 몸이라.. 종아리만 이제 좀 모양이 갖춰지고 있습니다.
<han9k> 네 ^^
<Mr_Dust> 다시 멜번까지 돌아가면.. 뭐 좀 이뻐지겠지요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헉 의정부서 상암 출근 가능하겠심
<bundo> 자전거 길 좋은디
<Mr_Dust> 의정부서 상암이면 몇 km 나오나요?
<Mr_Dust> 50km 안쪽이라면 출퇴근 무리 없을듯..
<bundo> 오 ~
<han9k> 내일 영하 17도래요.. 서울.. 자전거 타고 출근하다 한강 지나기도 전에 구천 건널듯 =_=
<Mr_Dust> 빈 자전거라면.. 2시간이면 가니까요
<Mr_Dust> 제 자전거라면 3시간에서 5시간 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 직선 으로 20키로
<bundo> 길은 모르니깐 헤헤 직선으로 잿습니더
<Mr_Dust> 그러면 꼬불꼬불해도 30km 전후겠네요
<Mr_Dust> 아니다..
<bundo> 근데 한강서 의정부 까지 길있어요 자전거 길
<bundo> 길 총타고 누가 하더라고요
<Mr_Dust> 구글맵으로 보시면 될듯?
<bundo> 길좋총타고 누가 하더라고요
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 근데 상암에 뭐가 있나요?
<bundo> 제 삼춘이 5살위인데 역곡서 의정부 자전거로 다녀요
<han9k> 코분투 사무실요
<Mr_Dust> 아... ㅋㅋㅋ 미련을 못 버리시는군요!
<bundo> 미련이는 중3때 여친 친구인데 ^^ 참이름 웃겨서 아직 기억합니다.
<bundo> 김미련
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 여기서는 느려서 구글맵으로 못 찍어보겠네요.
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 감사드립니다. 끊임없는 러브콜을 주시니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 러브콜 같은거 말고 담배나 좀 보내주셨으면..
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ 담배나 한대 피고 와야겠네요
<shriekout> 헛...
<shriekout> ext3는 복구를 못하는군요...
<shriekout> 기본프로그램으로는 불가 =ㅅ=;;;
<han9k> 저런
<shriekout> 프로그램은 있는데... 돈을 받는군요... =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 근데 그것도ㅓ 별로임
<shriekout> 오랜만에 삽질거리가... 방금 지운 홈디렉토리 복구!
<han9k> 축하~
<bundo> 파일지운거는 또 방법이 있긴한데...
<han9k> 복구하셨다는 것이 아니고 미션 목표군요 =_=
<shriekout> 헛... 제 시스템은 ext4군요 =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 오늘 한거중 하나가
<bundo> 드롭박스에 5기가 업데이트 한거임
<bundo> 지우기는 머한 7년된 문서 & 사진들'쩝
<bundo> 3개 가입해서 나누어올림
<han9k> ...
<bundo> 암튼 ext4도 복구하려면 라이브 에서 해야함
<bundo> 마운트 한상태에서 안됨 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요. 무쟈게 춥네요
<shriekout> 현재 testdisk로 파티션 검사중입니다 :)
<bundo> ^^
<shriekout> 안되면 다시 깔고 뭐... =33
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> shriekout 11.04 추천
<shriekout> 아까운 야동... ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 어서오세요. locofrank|linux 서울도 무지무지 추워요
<bundo> 김프 새버전에... 파폭 4.0에,,,
<shriekout> 헛... 이번 기회에 11.04 깔까요?
<bundo> 네
<locofrank|linux> 저도 서울이에요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 나가서 15분 있었더니 귀에 감각이  없네요 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 담배 끊길 잘했다는 생각이 드는 하루네요
<han9k> o.O
<han9k> 하하
<shriekout> 이거 파티션 검사만... 한시간 가량 걸리겠네요
<bundo> 재설치가 빠름
<shriekout> 네... 그런데... 복구를 한 번 해보고 싶어서요
<shriekout> 되나 안되나 한 번 해볼려구 :)
<bundo> 데탑 컴을 하도 안끄고 돌아다닐때 문제점 중하나가
<han9k> ?
<bundo> 마우스가 2년이면 고장난다는 겁니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 마우스가요?
<bundo> 항상 켜잇으니 까 레이저 센스 맛갑니다
<han9k> 아...
<bundo> 센서 인가 ㅎ
<han9k> 인천 사투리라고 고집하시면 누가 뭐라 안해요 ㅋ
<bundo> 저는 항상 로지텍 G3인데
<bundo> 보통 2년 정도안에 문제 생기더라고요
<han9k> 로지텍 문제겠죠;
<han9k> 요즘 하드웨어 회사들이 1년 보상해놓고, 1~2년만 버티게 만드는 기술이 발달했어요 -_-
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 전 마소 인텔리 옵티컬만 10년전부터 쓰는데 지금까지 한 번 바꿨는데...
<Mr_Dust> 이탈리아 어나 배울까..
<bundo> 저는 암튼 마우스 수명 2년입니다.,
<bundo> 더스트님 보통 피방 마우스 얼마나 가죠 ?
<han9k> 저도 인텔리 옵티컬 쓰는데 하난 7년 썼고 하난 9년 썼습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 글쎄요.. 6개월이나 갈까요?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<locofrank|linux> 오 인텔리 사용하시는군요
<han9k> 버튼 많아서 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저도 30대엔 MS 마우스 썻습니다.
<bundo> 인생을 좀더 살다 보니 MS 안쓰게 되더군요
<bundo> 참고들하십시요 ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 제가 일하던 피방 거의 망했다던데
<han9k> 로지텍 600~630 시리즈도 좋아요. 이것도 지금 4년정도 쓴것 같네요.
<bundo> 브레인이 빠져서 그런거에요
<Mr_Dust> 안타까워요. 나름 정이 많이 남았던 곳인데..
<Mr_Dust> 그러니까 분도님은 망하지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 저희 동네도 PC방 4~5군데 망했네요.. (학교 주위라 옮기라고 해서 그런것인지도;)
<Mr_Dust> 전에 보낸 메일.. 그런 내용이었습니다. 뭐가 문제인지 계속 반송되었지만..
<Mr_Dust> 피방은 원래 잘 망해요
<han9k> 그렇군요;
<Mr_Dust> 근데 제가 일하던 데는 지점을 여러 개 두고 프랜차이즈처럼 운영하던 곳이라..
<Mr_Dust> 망하기도 쉽지 않았을건데 -ㅅ-
<han9k> 요즘 피방은 1시간당 얼마해요?
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 보통 500-700원 하지 않을까요?>
<bundo> 천원이죠 머
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 컴퓨터만 있으면 커피숍에서 쓸수 있어서 피방을 안가게되네요..
<Mr_Dust> 역시 한국은 인터넷 인프라가 최고인듯..
<bundo> Mr_Dust 전 망할게 없습니다. 뒤돌아 갈곳도 없고 ... OTL
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 이제 20% 검사
<Mr_Dust> 원래 가진 거 없는 자가 용감하고, 그래서 성공합니다.
<shriekout> 100% 검사하면... 지운 파일 나타날려나....
<shriekout> <- 가진게 없으니... 홈디렉토리 rm -fr로 용감하게 날린 1인 =33
<bundo> 야동은 누가 뿌리고 ...?
<shriekout> 뭐... 늘리고 늘린게 얏홍인데요 =33
<Mr_Dust> shriekout: 좀 보내주세요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 이번 기회에 새로운 인물들을 영입해야할듯 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> usb 메모리스틱에 넣어서 소포로..
<Mr_Dust> 시디나 디비디롬 없어서 그런건 안됩니다. ;
<shriekout> 얼마전에 소개된 여성을..
<shriekout> http://star.mk.co.kr/new/view.php?mc=PT&sc=40500016&year=2011&no=21513
<shriekout> =33
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 외장하드도 있구나. 요즘 하드 보통 몇 기가나 되나요? 테라단위인가.
<han9k> 요즘 1TB에 $100 USD 하죠?
<shriekout> 근데... 복구하면서... 아얄씨질을 하는... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 가만히 생각해보니... 이거 로그가 하드에 저장되잖아요... =ㅅ=;;;
<Mr_Dust> 전 컴터 부품 가격 잘 모르겠네요.
<han9k> 어라.. $70대도 있네요. 가격 좀 내렸나봅니다.
<Mr_Dust> 3년 전에 산 넷북만 계속 쓰고 있어서.. 하드 8기가.. 외장하드 없음
<Mr_Dust> 1테라라..
<han9k> 시게이트에서 $58(1TB)외장 하드 파네요
<Mr_Dust> 8기가에 sd 16기가만으로도 넉넉한데..
<han9k> 아마존에서는 $100
<Mr_Dust> 3.5인치일듯?
<Mr_Dust> 2.5인치는 100달러 할 것 같네요
<han9k> 네.. 2.5면 $100~125 하네요
<Mr_Dust> 3.5인치는 대체로 외부 전원을 요구해서 사실 쓰기가 어렵지요
<han9k> 그쵸;
<han9k> 근데 요즘 USB 2개 꼽고 써요
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 감이 안오네요. 1테라를 어째 채울지..
<han9k> 양쪽에서 전원 공급해서 해결하던데요
<Mr_Dust> 아..
<Mr_Dust> 12볼트만 나와주면 되니 가능하겠네요. 보드에 좀 무리가 가겠지만
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AGPQYU/ref=asc_df_B004AGPQYU1375958?smid=A1OQ5B5VHVHCUX&tag=nextagusmp0350157-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B004AGPQYU
<han9k> 요런거 괜찮네요. 2.5"
<Mr_Dust> shriekout: 2.5인치 외장하드에 그 새로운 여성 작품 좀 보내주세요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 하하
<Mr_Dust> 전에 백팩커에 있을땐 놀아주는 여자애들이 많았는데, 여긴 놀아주는 애들이 없어서 외롭답니다. ㅠ.ㅡ
<han9k> ...;
<Mr_Dust> 말해놓고 보니 정말 그렇네요.
<Mr_Dust> 벗고다니는 분위기는 거기나 여기나 매한가지지만..
<Mr_Dust> 거긴 20대 유럽 여자애들이었고, 여긴 5-60대 호주 할머니들이고 -ㅅ-
<han9k> 1시가 넘어서 졸고 있습니다...
<bundo> 조개탕 해왔어요 요리만 늘었음
<han9k> 이만 자러가겠습니다 ^^;;
<bundo> 굿 잠
<Mr_Dust> 들어가세요
<han9k> 술도 가져오셨겠죠..;
<han9k> 술 좀 줄이세요 =_=
<han9k> 간이 푸아그라가 되가요..
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 저도 맥주 한잔 마시고 싶군요
<bundo> 마셔야 술이 줄어 들어요
<Mr_Dust> 맥주는 커녕 소프트드링크도 없는데
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 모두, 주말 잘 보내세요~
<bundo> 더스트님 코분투 사무실 거쳐간 이들 다취직하고 나만 백수에유 ..
<bundo> 저 친구가 6번쨰에요 .. 쩝
<bundo> 저친구도 취업해야 하는데.. 흐
<Mr_Dust> :)
<Mr_Dust> 사무실 잘 되시나봐요
<bundo> 두달전  인가 귀국한 친구인데..
<bundo> 좋은데 가야하는데 ..
<bundo> 잘안되네요
<Mr_Dust> 귀국해서 할 일 없으면 저도 코분투 사무실이나 가봐야겠네요. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제일 앞에 책상 비었어요
<Mr_Dust> 아무래도 나이가 있으니까 그렇겠지요. 하시던 일이 있으실테니 선택의 폭이 넓지 못할테고..
<bundo> 5개인데... 젤앞 비워 두었심
<bundo> 취업 할여는거는 아니에요
<bundo> 누가 써주지도 않고요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 요즘 자격증 공부하는 중이에요
<Mr_Dust> 인생 처음으로 자격증이나 좀 따보려고요 ㅋ
<bundo> 총각 자격증 ?
<bundo> 어떤건데요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 운전면허도 있고, 군대있을때 딴 정보검색사인가.. 뭐 그런것도 있군요 ㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 그냥요.. 컴퓨터 관련.. 컴퓨터를 좀 멀리하고 살려고 했는데, 취업을 생각하니까 어쩔 수 없이 손을 대게 되네요
<Mr_Dust> 여기서 살아볼까 하고요
<Mr_Dust> 길게는 아니고 5년이나 10년쯤
<bundo> 좋죠 호주 ㄴ연봉 좋으니깐...
<Mr_Dust> 컴터 아니면 페인트질 같은거 해야하는데 그건 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 근데 나이도 있고, 기술은 없고..
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 자격증이나 하나 따보려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 시스코같은 거 있으면 좋지만, 그런 거창한 거 따긴 시간이나 공부가 부족해서 가벼운 거 하나 정도만 따볼까 생각중입니다.
<bundo> 암튼 더스트님이 누나라고 한이가 그러더라고요
<bundo> "더스트 돌아올때 된거 같아 "
<bundo> ^^;
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 만신이잖수
<Mr_Dust> 그럴지도.. 요즘엔 정말 한국 음식이 땡겨 미치겠습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 제 성격상.. 뭔가 땡기면 다 때려치고 귀국해버릴지도 모르지요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 백수 6년차인거 아시죠 ?
<bundo> 요리만 늘었심 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내 손맛보셔야 하는디 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘은 서울서 술많이 마셔요
<Mr_Dust> 언젠가 그럴 수 있는 날이 오겠지요.
<bundo> 그러다가 누구 하나 골라서 집으로초대하죠
<bundo> 내 대충 만드는 안주 대접하는거죠
<Mr_Dust> 그렇군요.
<bundo> 같이 술마시면서 안주 만드는게 가능해요
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ 술김에 만드는 안주인가요?
<bundo> 언제 주방가서 불 조절등 다 감으로 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 이탈리아를 가긴 가야하는데..
<Mr_Dust> 원래 마흔 넘어서 가려고 했는데 큰일이네요
<Mr_Dust> 이렇게 막 땡기고 있으니..
<bundo> 제 후배가 이탈리아에서 9년 공부하고 귀국했어요
<bundo> 가톨릭 신부인데..
<Mr_Dust> 30대엔 호주나 이탈리아.. 40대엔 프랑스 리옹.. 이 원래 계획이었다가
<Mr_Dust> 호주에 오는 바람에 이탈리아가 40대로 밀린..
<bundo> 참 수더분 해졌더라고요
<Mr_Dust> 좋은 곳에서 공부하셨군요. 카톨릭의 성지인 이탈리아에서 공부하셨다니..
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 요즘 저는 어째 가고 싶은 곳만 늘어나고 있습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 잠정적으로 포기상태지만, 아프리카에 대한 미련도 못 버리고 있고..
<bundo> 오히려 외국 가서 공부하고 온 친구들이 더 잘살아요(가톨릭 사제들..)
<Mr_Dust> 근데 이상하게 아메리카는 안 땡기더라구요. 미국도 글코 남아메리카도 그렇고..
<Mr_Dust> 러시아도 싫고 (추워서 ;;;)
<Mr_Dust> 아랍은 유럽가는 길에 친구들 보러 슬쩍?
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 외국에서 공부하고 오신 분들이야.. 뭐 일단 그것만으로도 상당한 어드밴티지를 받으실테니까요
<Mr_Dust> 저처럼 노는 사람과는 틀리실듯
<bundo> 큰일은 잘노는 사람이 하는거죠 ^^
<bundo> 참 큐브리드 네이버가 토했습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 그래서 분도님이 큰 일을 잘 하시는듯?
<Mr_Dust> 토하다니요? 분리?
<bundo> 어 지디넷 기사가...
<Mr_Dust> 잘 된 일인가요? 아닌가요?
<bundo> 좀 그래요
<bundo> 그러나 좋은 기회가 될수도 있죠
<bundo> 전화위복이랄까
<Mr_Dust> 국내 소식에 어두워서.. 대기업들의 행보가 어찌되는지 잘 감이 안 잡히네요
<Mr_Dust> 아직 오픈소스로 어찌안되실건데.. 여러 가지로 부담이 크시겠군요.
<bundo> 병주가 그러다라고요
<Mr_Dust> mtsql이 죽어가서 기회가 될 수도 있겠지만.. 사용분야가 달라서 그 자리 파고들기도 쉽지 않을테고..
<bundo> 오픈소스로 쇼뷰치려면 사업 만들라고
<bundo> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20101224175453
<Mr_Dust> 개발자 키우는게 관건이죠.
<bundo> 기술자 뼤고 영업만 분리한거 같아요
<Mr_Dust> 개발 배우는 애들 좀 키우고 세뇌시켜서.. 딴 직장 취업시킨 다음에 걔네들보고 알아서 개발하라고..
<Mr_Dust> 그 정도까지는 되야 오픈소스로 뭔가 먹고 살 수 있을듯?
<bundo> 참 작년 서울 활동하면서 왜그리 좌파만 날 찾더군요 ^^
<bundo> 우리 좌분투 아닌데 우분투인디
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 잘 되시길..
<Mr_Dust> 버릇없던 더스트가 잘 되시길 바란다고 했다고 좀 전해주세요.
<Mr_Dust> 기억이나 하실랑가..
<bundo> 거럼요 우리 가끔 기억하고 이야기한답니다.
<bundo> 술안주죠 ^^
<Mr_Dust> 저런..
<bundo> 그만큼 관심입니다,
<Mr_Dust> 부담되어서 저는 이만 사라져야겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 이미 욕 많이 먹어서 오래살테니 욕은 적당히 해주시길.. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 호주 2시넘어 가죠 ?
<Mr_Dust> 12시 반이네요
<bundo> 욕안해요
<bundo> 한적도 없고
<Mr_Dust> 네 감사합니다. :)
<Mr_Dust> 나중에 정말 죽지 않고 살아남으면(몇 번 죽을 뻔 한 뒤로 이 말을 뺼 수가 없더군요)
<bundo> 건강하길 바랍니다.
<Mr_Dust> 한 번 찾아뵙겠습니다. :)
<bundo> ^^ 네
<Mr_Dust> 술과 조개탕 맛있게 드시고.. 다음에 뵐께요
<bundo> ^^
<Mr_Dust> 그럼 이만 :)
<bundo> 잘지내요 ^^
<Darkcircle> Mr_Dust 부뷔 -ㅠ-
<shriekout> 아흑
<shriekout> 11.04 깔기로 결정
<Seony^Work> 아... 무쟈게 피곤하군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-16
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> .
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 다른 것들은 모두, 일반 계정 비밀번호로 접근되는데...
<shriekout> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자만 접근이 안되는 이유 아시는 분?
<shriekout> natty 적응 못하겠... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> shriekout_  히히
<bundo> 고생 많으셔 원래 알파1 이란게 그런거임
<bundo> shriekout_  나한테 낚인거임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 파티썬 업으로 난리임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 네티 현재 어플 반은 파이썬 2.6.?  이고 새패키지들 파이썬 2.7 때임
<bundo> 의존성 엉망이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> < ==낚시꾼 인거 모르시남 ? ㅎㅎ
<shriekout_> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 오 구임수님 오랜만입니다. 지체일양만강 하온지요 !
<shriekout_> 혹시 유니티 설정 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<shriekout> ls
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
<bundo> 유니크학게 설정하죠
<imsu_> bundo, 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 유니크   하게 설정하죠
<bundo> 오 구임수님 오랜만입니다. 지체일양만강 하온지요 !
<cuwoom> 유니티 좀 구려요. 메뉴들이 정신 없어요.
<shriekout> 그죠? ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 지금 적응 못해서 헤매는중...
<shriekout> 우분투 11.04 깔았는데... 의존성 문제로 안 깔리는 것도 많고...
<bundo> imsu_  스피커 말여 10W 두개면 그런대로 들을 만 한거죠 ?
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 근데... 11.04 가면 유니티로 다 바뀌는건가요?
<imsu__> 왜케 불안하지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> imsu_ 왜 자꾸 똘만이들 데려오나유?
<Seony> bundo: 기합이 빠져서 그래요.
<Seony> 다시 군대 보내면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 수요일에 상암에 오세요
<bundo> 임수 천적 온다고 함 .. OTL
<bundo> 임수 천적  = 포니즈
<shriekout> 오오... 천적인가요?
<bundo> 임수가 맞짱 떠 주셈
<bundo> 네 둘이 싸우면 전 포니즈 옹한테 나중 한마디만 하면 됩니다.
<bundo> " 입안 닥치면 맞는다 !!!"
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<imsu__> imsu__, 똘마니들이라뇨? ㅋㅋ
<imsu__> 천적? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지금 본인 닉을 보셔요
<bundo> imsu_____________________________________
<imsu__> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이만 큼 해보지 그래요 ?
<imsu> 네트워크가 불안정한지 자꾸 끊기네요 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 수요일에 오면 내가 인탤 64비트, 랜카드 줄께요
<imsu> 오~~
<bundo> 12만원 할꺼임
<bundo> 3개 있심
<imsu> 전 인터넷 신청이 더 필요.....ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 근데 문제가
<bundo> 보통 메인보드엔 64비트 PCI 없어서
<bundo> 32비트 PCI 만 있어서
<bundo> 끼우면 다 32비트당 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 제 컴 64 비트에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그거와 상관 없음
<imsu> 쩝
<bundo> 슬롯이 32비트 PCI 는 짧음
<bundo> 64비트는 길고
<bundo> 암튼 사용가능해요
<bundo> 32비트로
<bundo> 중고 서버 팔아 술마시려는데
<bundo> 안팔려서 걍 부품들 주어야징 쩝
<bundo> shriekout 매지님 이제 10.10으로 돌아 오세요
<bundo> 그래고 natty용 해피타이머 변환이나 하세요
<bundo> 런치패드에서 걍 재 빌드
<bundo> 코분투에도 해주셈
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> imsu  수요일 놀러 오세요
<bundo> 날씨 풀린다니깐 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 군대 입영하면 안와도 됨
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수요일이면 좀 늦게 도착할 거 같기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아마 8시쯤 도착할거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일찍 도착해도 그정도 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<shriekout> bundo, 해피타이머 붙을까요?
<bundo> 헉 매 로 검색하니 없고 울로 검색하니 나오네
<shriekout> 지금 시냅틱도 작동 안됨... 비번 틀리다고 아예 접근이... 터미널에서 apt-get 으로 프로그램 깔고 있어요 =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 히히 사진 봐야징
<shriekout> 패키징을 해보려했더니... dh나 이런게 파이썬을 사용하는군요... =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 에잉 젠장 우리 거실 티브이 1366 X768 이 최대 해상도임 OTL
<bundo> 쩝 ...
<bundo> PC 해상도 1980 내는 줄 알았는데 ... OTL
<bundo> 역시 미리 사면 였됨
<bundo> 2년전 비싸게 산건디 .. 쩝
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> 해피타이머 작동 안됩니다
<shriekout> 그놈 패널의 상태창에 들어가야 하는데...
<shriekout> 유니티는 그놈 패널 자체를 사용 안하니... 안됩니다. =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 유니티... 너무 ms 윈도우틱... =ㅅ=
<bundo> shriekout 흐흐
<shriekout> 패키징은 했는데... 파이썬 문제로 설치는 안되고..
<han9k> 유니티 쓰면 패널 없어지는 것인가요? o.O
<shriekout> 강제 설치를 들어가니... 프로그램이 뜨긴하는데... 눈으로는 안 보임 =ㅅ=
<bundo> 그놈 패널이 아니죠 han9k
<shriekout> 그놈 패널을 사용 안하죠
<han9k> 유니티 패널은 다른게 보여요?
<bundo> 암튼 코분투도 고민입니다.
<han9k> 왼쪽에 뭐 붙은 것은 봤는데 그 것 외에도 또 있는지 모르겠네요
<bundo> 머 현재 네티 사용도 불가능하니 쩝
<shriekout> 이거 판을 완전 다시 짜야할 것 같은데요
<han9k> 코분투 한번 쉬어요.. 11.04에서 =_=
<bundo> 코나 풀까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 메뉴는 어느 정도 적응됐는데... 여전히 불편하고...
<bundo> 10.04를  그놈 패널로 세션 바꾸면 그냥 되긴 하는데
<shriekout> 흠...
<bundo> 유니티 좀더 연구좀 해야겠어요
<shriekout> 문제는 그놈도 3.0으로 넘어가면서...
<shriekout> 단순히 그놈을 유지한다고 될 문제는 아닌 것 같아요
<bundo> 허걱
<shriekout> 제가 그놈쉘을 한동안 쓰면서... 적응 못했... =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 네티는 그놈 2.32 로 갈꺼 같은데요
<han9k> 올해 바뀌는게 많군요.. 하드웨어나 소프트웨어나 =_=
<shriekout> 그놈쉘 쓰다가... 다시는 그놈쉘 안 써야지 했는데...
<shriekout> 결국 그놈쉘을 쓰거나 유니티를 써거나 하는 양자택일 상황에 놓였어요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 한아얄씨 그놈채널에서는 그놈쉘 정식으로 나오면.. kde로 넘어간다는 사람들 꽤 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 님 수요일 날씨 풀린다고 해서 나 월화 서울 안갈래유 헤헤
<bundo> 저는 수요일 나갈꼐유
<bundo> 11.04 테스트좀 해야징
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> 어 그러고 보니 위에 10.04 라고 잘못 쳤네요
<han9k> ?
<bundo> 18:26:58<bundo> 10.04를 그놈 패널로 세션 바꾸면 그냥 되긴 하는데
<bundo> 11.04 이야기인데 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 알차이머가 오나봐요 =_=
<bundo> 알콜성 치매라고 주치의가 그러더군요
<han9k> 담배겠죠;
<han9k> 담배 안에 들어 있는 PAH는 몸에 들어가면 변형돼 DNA 손상을 일으키고 암을 유발할 수 있는 또 다른 화학물질로 바뀐다. 실험 결과 이 과정은 단 15~30분 안에 일어났다.
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> 빨리 끊을 수록 좋대요 =_=
<bundo> 술 , 담배, 컴퓨터, 여자 그리고 하느님
<bundo> 저를 잘 표현한 말인거 같은데...
<bundo> 우선 순위 입니다.
<bundo> 하느님이 꽁찌에유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 사실요 2년반전인가 바꾸었어요
<bundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bundo
<bundo> 여자 빠짐 헤헤
<bundo> Sons, computers, cigarettes, peoples and God.
<bundo> 그래도 담배가 사람보다 앞서는 군요  ^^;
<bundo> 사람들
<han9k> 바쁘시네요;;
<bundo> imsu_ 추운데 그만 들락거려요
<bundo> 군대 생각 나네 쩝
<han9k> 군대 왜요?
<bundo> 겨울에 내부반 문 여는놈 제일 나뿐놈
<bundo> han9k 페치카 아시남 ?
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 일명 빠치카 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 또찌까 안에서 뻬찌까.. =_=
<bundo> 그게 러시아 어라는데
<han9k> 근데 이거 러시아말 아녜요?
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 또찌까가 둥근 비닐 하우스 모양이지만 쇠나 플라스틱외형을 한 병사 숙소..
<han9k> 뻬찌까가 난로겸 스토브? 물 끓이는 것?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 전 그세대 입니더
<han9k> 설마요..
<han9k> 그 세대면 4~50년 생인데요 -_-;
<bundo> 아니 진짜임
<han9k> 군대 70년도에 가셨어요? o.O
<bundo> 88년 ^^;
<han9k> 아..;
<han9k> 88년에 많이 바뀌었다고는 들었는데.. 그때 내무반은 못봐서 모르겠네요
<bundo> 사단은 기름 난방
<bundo> 요즘은 전기 난방이죠 ?
<bundo> 헉 추운데 나보고 삽겹살 사오래유.. 쩝
<bundo> 나 삽겹살 잘안먹는데 ..흑 아들들 곧 성당서 온다고 ..
<han9k> 하하;
<han9k> 저있을때는 기름 난로 땠어요;
<han9k> 아침마다 수송부가서 기름 받아오고 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 깔깔이도 없는데 ... 외부 근무 나가라는군요 아내가 .. OTL
<han9k> 충성하고 다녀오세요..;
<bundo> 그럼 이만 ... ^^;
<bundo> 단결 ~V
<han9k> 네;
<han9k> 몇분... 접속이 원활하지 않은가봐요? =_=
<imsu__> bundo,아 물이 얼어서 라면도 못 끓여 먹고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 저런;
<han9k> 분도님 삼겹살 사러 나가신 후로 생사가 묘연합니다...
<imsu__> 글쿤요 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 컴터는 나날이 저전력으로 가는데 어찌 전기가 모자란다는건지? 전기장판 열풍기 때문인가여? 원자력발전소 하나 더 지어야하는지?
<ripple> 어머니댁도 수도관이 얼어서 사람 불러서 녹였다는데 아마 전열선 감아서 녹였지 싶슴다.
<imsu> 전 어쩝니까 ㅠㅠ
<ripple> 우선은... 편의점 대형생수로 라면과 양치질을 해결하시고... 말통(약수터에 약수뜨러가는 통) 시장에서 사셔서 비상급수 대책을 세워보심이...
<han9k> 인터넷부터 안정적이여야 뭐라도 시켜드시죠..;
<ripple> 오... 혹한이 인터넷 회선에도 영향을 주는군요... 그런데 어쩌다? 인터넷 광케이블분기 박스가 얼어붙어서 그런건가요?
<han9k> 그건 얼마전에 서버 맛간 citi은행이 잘 알것에요 ^^;;
<han9k> 알것이에요(오타)
<han9k> 추우니까 키보드까지 어네요 _-_)
<ripple> 오 씨디은행에 그런일이(몰랐네요) 초큼있다 구글링함 해보겠습니다. 아... han9k님 현재 실내 난방에 문제가 생긴거군요;;
<han9k> 아뇨.. 저는 꿀딴지를 노트북에 떨어뜨려서 키보드에 문제가 있습니다. -_-;
<han9k> 그런데 날이 추우면 없던 증세가 추가되요..
<ripple> 아.. 키보드가 얼어붙은게 아니라 꿀이 얼어붙는거군요; 노트북 키보드교체도 7~8만원정도 들죠?
<ripple> 커피는 쏟아봤지만(키보드에도 자동차 기어레버 구멍에도;;) 꿀은 아직 못쏟아봤습니다
<ripple> 꿀 데미지가 확실히 더 클듯
<han9k> 꿀벅지는 좋지만 꿀트북은 안좋아요 =_=)ㅋ
<han9k> ㄷ근데 이게 키보드라기보다는 키보드 위에 전원 단추 옆에 있는 기능 키라서요.. 키보드를 바꿔도 그것은 포함이 안되요 ㅠㅠ;
<ripple> 연상작용 꿀벅지>유이>티파니>소시>카라>폄하망가... 보고싶;;;
<ripple> 아 별도 뻥션키가 꿀벅키가 된거군요...
<han9k> 그.. 문제의 망가 제목이 뭐죠?
<han9k> ^^;;
<han9k> 네.. 들어가서 안나오는 키네요. [> / ||] 버튼;
<ripple> 기사 인용 컷만 봐서 망가제목은 잘 모르겠어요. p2p 위디스크나 팝폴더에 떳지 싶은데.. 윈도우즈 피씨 켜기 귀찮;
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 물에 인터넷까지 문제 있는 임수님;
<han9k> 인터넷 회사에 연락하셔야되는 것 아녜요? imsu님
<han9k> 저는 추워서 따뜻한 물에 샤워 좀 하러갑니다~
<bundo> 흐 말전달 어렵네 ㅎㅎ http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=74748#p74748
<bundo> 2.2키로 먹었음  쩝
<devunt> 휴...
<devunt> txtweeter 개발하고 있는데
<devunt> 힘드네요
<bundo> 요즘 트윗이 RSS 제공을 안해서 conky 에서도 못보고 있습니다.
<devunt> 어? 제공을 안하나요?
<bundo> 한 4달 되었나
<devunt> 4달쯤이면 oauth로 바뀌면서 rss 제공 안하는듯요..
<devunt> txtweeter는
<devunt> 데이터 사용량을 줄이기 위해
<bundo> http://kbundo:비번@twitter.com/statuses/friends_timeline/44547489.rss 이런식 이용하여 콘키에서 보았는데 .. 흐
<devunt> 완전 텍스트 기반 트위터 웹입니다
<bundo> 오호
<devunt> 프로필 사진도 없ㅋ엉ㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 그거 띠우고 자료 다시 콘키로가져오게 하면 되겠네요
<bundo> ^^;
<devunt> 읭
<lexlove> 리눅스 과제로 캡쳐하려다가 바탕화면 그림 다운받는데 더 많은 시간을 할애한 1人
<lexlove> 과제 다했어요 ^^;
<shriekout> TT
<lexlove> 어서오세요
<lexlove> 우째 우셔요?
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> I can't write Korean
<shriekout> ... I am installing ubuntu...
<lexlove> 아~~~
<lexlove> 나비는 어디로 보내시구..
<shriekout> 2days ago...
<lexlove> 이틀전에 도망갔다구요?
<shriekout> crash my ubuntu TT
<lexlove> ^^;
<shriekout> rm -fr ~/
<shriekout> OTL
<lexlove> 재설치~~~~
<lexlove> 앗 하는 중이라고 했죵
<shriekout> humm..
<shriekout> yes~
<lexlove> ^^
<shriekout> but... failed reinstall
<lexlove> 큰일인데요
<shriekout> 4times... reinstall...
<lexlove> 그래도 의사소통은 다 되네요 ^^
<shriekout> TT
<lexlove> 저는 텔넷 설치 실패에요
<lexlove> retstat 해보면 23번이 나와야한다는데 안되요
<shriekout> sudo apt-get install ssh
<lexlove> ssh 는 확인해보면 되고 있어요
<shriekout> instead ssh of telnet
<shriekout> no telnet! yes ssh :)
<lexlove> 그래요?
<devunt> telnet은 보안상 좋지 않아요..
<lexlove> ssh만 있으면 된다는거죠?
<lexlove> 글쿠나.. 그 블로그는 뭐지.....
<shriekout> yes! security
<lexlove> ssh 설치 되면 텔넷 접속도 가능한건가요?
<shriekout> security... ;;;
<shriekout> yes
<lexlove> 음.... 공유기를 쓰니깐 접속이 안되드라구요
<lexlove> 그래서 공유기에서 하는 설정해주고 난뒤 아즉 테스트를 못해봤네요 테스트만 해보면 되겠다..
<bundo> ^^; 울집 홈 극장 완비 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아주 빈약하지만
<lexlove> 오호~
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 42 엘시디 보니깐 REG 연결가능해요
<lexlove> 와~~~~~
<bundo> 뒤에 연결 무지 있는거 몰랐어요
<shriekout> http://blog.naver.com/jyh8572/120100073750 <= telnet vs ssh
<bundo> hdmi 4개 등등
<devunt> 이 노트북에는
<bundo> RGB로 둘째 아들 녹북이 1360*768 가능하더라고요
<devunt> 무려 hdmi 포트랑
<bundo> 내 녹북 우분투도 가능 할듯
<devunt> 1394 포트가
<devunt> 있다는;
 * shriekout ssh instead of telnet...
<bundo> 암튼 좀있다 가족 사진 전시회 있습니더
<shriekout> 1394port!
<bundo> LCD TV 산지 일년 반인데 이제 심심해서 파악중이네요
<bundo> 저 한가 하거든요 날씨도 춥고
<ripple> shriekout: 설치야 다시하믄 되지만 김프작업 오래한거는 안 날려야겠죠.
<bundo> 사실 아내기 산 티브이라 관심이 없었심 ㅎ
<lexlove> shriekout, 보내주신 블로그에서도 vm웨어 사용이네요
<shriekout> TT
<lexlove> 저는 집에 있는 컴터를 외부에서 접속하고 싶은건데 같은건가요?
<bundo> lexlove 포트 22를 포워딩하세요
<shriekout> ya~
<bundo> ssh
<bundo> telnet 도 되긴하죠 21
<lexlove> ^^;
<shriekout> failed installing...
<lexlove> 또요???
<shriekout> my system stopped... "ubuntu ubiquity: Removing libpam-runtime ..."
<shriekout> OTL
<lexlove> 리눅스 이러닝 공부하러 윈도우즈로 갑니다. 거참 리눅스 공부를 윈도우에서만 가능하다니 아이러니하네요
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/703540
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> han9k: hi
<shriekout> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep libpam root     31809  0.0  0.0   1900   508 ?        S    21:56   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpam-runtime.prerm remove ubuntu   32009  0.0  0.0   4012   756 pts/1    S+   22:07   0:00 grep --color=auto libpam ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kill 31809 bash: kill: (31809) - Operation not permitted ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo kill 31809
<han9k> ..
<han9k> 열심히 킬하시나봐요
<shriekout> TT
<shriekout> reboot!
<lexlove> shriekout, web으로 접속하셨네요 ^^
<shriekout> meow~
<shriekout> i try... install debian stable
<shriekout> i'm geek user =33
<lexlove> ^^
<shriekout> i try install debian!
<shriekout> reboot!
<bundo> 핸폰 맛갔심 유심 pin 번호 모름 쩝
<bundo> 내일 대리점 가야 할듯 으 ~
<lexlove> 돌아올 한 주를 위하여 이제 쉬렵니다. 명절전까지 야근(?)이기때문에... ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 불투 하려다 별짓다하는 군요
<lexlove> ^^;
<bundo> 심심해서 집에 전자기기 만지는데
<bundo> 사고만 치네요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 분도님도 기계 고장내는 신기한 기운을 내뿝는 분은 아니시죵?
<bundo> 그건 아닌데
<bundo> 좀 극악한거를 만지는데
<bundo> 역시 술마시고 하면 사고 치더라고요 헤헤
<lexlove> ^^
<bundo> 우분투에서 후진 엄니 핸드폰 불투연결 하려다 ㅎ
<lexlove> 술마시고 치는 사고니 다행이네요. 변명거리가 존재하잖아요 ^^
<bundo> 우린 술에 관대 한데
<bundo> 저도 관대한데 그건 없어져야할 관대죠
<lexlove> 금욜날 신년회를 너무 거하게 하는 바람에 어제 너무 힘들었어요
<bundo> 일하는 곳요 ?
<lexlove> 새벽 5시 30분까지 신년회를 했다는.. 아니요 전직장이요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 순천시에서 오래 살다가 광주로 와서 1년 살다가 나주로 왔기때문에 광주에선 전직장 동료들과의 모임이 참 돈독해요
<bundo> 음 전 떠나면 그만 인 스타일입니다.
<bundo> 페북땜시 전에 가톨릭 쪽 선배 후배 보는데 안갑니다 헤헤
<lexlove> 인간들이 쪼매 착해서 떠나도 그만이 안되네요 ^^
<bundo> 현재에 올인 합니다 ^^;
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 현재에 올인하기엔.... 지금 직장엔 원장과 저 둘뿐이에요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 올인하면 클나요
<lexlove> 올해엔 창업을 해야할 거 같아요..
<bundo> 5년이 지났군요
<bundo> 39에 다 버리고 칩거한지 .. 5년
<bundo> 이제 새로운 이들과 함께 합니다,
<lexlove> 지금 회사 인수하러 간건데 인수받기는 글렀어요 제 짐작에 말이죠
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다른 곳 인수할거냐고 누가 묻던데 진지하게 알아보려고 합니다.
<bundo> 노동청 지원 교육이죠 ?
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> 고용지원센터에서 8개월 근무했어요 그래서 아는 사람들이 쫌 있어요
<bundo> 계약직 ?
<lexlove> 높은 사람들은 아니지만 그래도 실무자들이고 꽤 즐겁게 지냈죠
<lexlove> 네 저는 계약직으로 있었어요 최고의 말단 "일용직"으로 불렸죠... 저까지 사원증 나오고 제 밑으로 인턴직, 또 하나 더 있는데...
<lexlove> 제가 아는 사람들은 정직이죵...지금은 공무원이고 그중 한사람은 6급
<lexlove> 제가 남을 속이거나 나쁘게 마음 먹지 않는 다는 거와 자기들을 이용하지 않을 거라는 것을 아는 사람들이죠...
<bundo> 컴교육이 제가 보는건
<lexlove> 그래서 시작해도 아주 조금은 도움을 받을수있을거 같아요
<bundo> 6개월 12개월 해도 그게 개발자 안된다는 겁니다.
<bundo> 그러다 보니 개발자 임금이 내려갔고 ..등등
<bundo> 쩝 헤 제 그냥 넉두리입니더
<lexlove> 모르겠어요 계속 월급쟁이만 하고 살 생각이었는데 생각이 약간 바뀌었다고나 할까...
<lexlove> 투자하겠다는 사람도 있고
<lexlove> 그사람에게는 푼돈이니...
<bundo> 학원 하시는건 추천입니다.
<lexlove> 저는 학원하면서 동아리 만들거에요
<lexlove> 토요일 2~5시 시간대도 정해뒀어요 리눅스 동아리 만들거에요 회비는 한달에 만원
<lexlove> 그래서 근처에 대학이 있었으면 좋겠어요
<bundo> 전라도에 모임 만들어야 겠습니다.
<bundo> 경상도도 역시
<lexlove> 같이 공부하고 연구하고 그런 공간 만드는게 꿈이에요 ^^
<bundo> 제 올해 주 추진사업중 하나인데요
<bundo> 전라도 리눅스 모임 나주서 해도 제 맘은 콜입니다,
<lexlove> 학원 만들면 저 전라도팀 대표 주셔야해요 실력은 없지만 열정은 아직 있어요 ^^
<lexlove> 나주서는 안될거 같아요
<lexlove> 지금 원장이 나주를 저에게 인수하고 목포로 갈 예정이었는데 목포가 비전이 있어보이지도 않고
<lexlove> 지금 그럭저럭 되고 있는 나주학원을 넘기기 힘들다고 봅니다. 그래서 다른 지역알아보려는데 한분이 순천서 나온 학원이 있는데 인수할거냐고 그러네요
<lexlove> 주말에 전화하기로 해놓고 놀기만했네요  잘하면 순천, 아니면 광주 외곽이 될 수도 있고 여튼 올해 상반기에 결정해야해요
<lexlove> bundo님 저를 위해 기도해주세요
<lexlove> 제가 잘되야 전라도 모임이 활성화되죠 하하하
<lexlove> 설마 벌써 기도하시는 중????? ^^;;;;;;;;;;;
<lexlove> 저 먼저 자러 갑니다. 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<cartes> 하이요
<shriekout> 하...
<shriekout> :)
<han9k> 동서 가구는 누가 사이트 다운 시켰는지.. (궁시렁)
<han9k> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<han9k> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<han9k> 포럼에 광고 유저들 또 돌아다니네요 =_=
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-09
<gender> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<gender> 지메일 사용하시는 분. 혹시 네이버메일로 메일 전송 되시나요?
<gender> 이력서를 낼 일이 생겨서요
<bluedusk> 오오오
<gender> ^^
<gender> 지메일이 불안하네요. 그냥 네이트 메일을 사용해야 겠어요
<Seony> 지메일이 그래도 좀 낫지않나요?
<Seony> 저야 어쩔 수 없이 지메일로 변경한 케이스지만...
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: Hi
<Seony> 맥라이프는 어때요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서니님도 책 집필 참가하시는군요 :)
<yemharc> 역시 주제에 맥이 들어가는 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥 라이프요? 에이. 아시면서
<Seony> 네. 하고싶어서요. 시간내기 참 힘든데 왜 이건 해야겠다는 생각이 드는지.. .ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 예상했던 것보다 맥이 쓸만하시던가요?
<yemharc> 해킨쓰라고 꼬드긴 사람 말을 들었으면 그대로 후회했을겁니다
<yemharc> 설범까지면 별 상관이 없었을텐데
<yemharc> 사자부터 제스쳐가 붙으면서 이건...
<yemharc> 근데 가장 마음에 드는건 그... "노트북 특유의 렉" 이라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 분명 스펙 빵빵한 노트북인데도 왠지 느린 그런게 안 느껴지더군요
<Seony> 스피드 말고, 맥이라는 플랫폼에 대해서는 어때요?
<Seony> 전 예전부터 강조했떤 얘기지만, 제가 리눅스 쓰면서 꿈꿔왔던 모든 것이 다 들어있다라고 강조하거든요..
<yemharc> 음.. 플랫폼에 대해서라면, 사실 아직까지 리눅스랑 크게 다른점은 못 느끼겠어요
<yemharc> 터미널만 따지면 크게 다르진 않지만 리눅스쪽에 워낙 익숙했던 인간인지라 되려 조금 불편한 부분도 있긴 하죠.
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, "음, 이놈도 이러면 되나" 싶은건 다 똑같이 되서 되려 당황할 때도 있네요 :)
<Seony> 저는 리눅스랑 비슷한 유닉스 플랫폼이라는 게 너무너무 맘에 들거든요...
<Seony> 차라리 윈도우처럼 아예 다른 플랫폼이면 별로였을텐데,
<yemharc> 그랬으면 전 끌리지도 않았을걸요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스나 유닉스처럼 비슷한 플랫폼이라서 훨씬 익숙하고 나름 커스터마이징도 가능하고...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠..
<yemharc> 지금만 해도 윈도우 쓰면 일단 답답해서 죽을거같은데요
<yemharc> 음... 시스템적으로 제일 불편하다 느끼는건 udev가 없는 정도일까요
<yemharc> 비슷한 역할을 하는 녀석이 있을거 같긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 OS에 해당하는 코어부분은 심플하다못해 허접해 보이기도 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> lsusb와 udev.rule의 조합은 스마트폰 개발 편의성 2000% 상승 버프를 주거든요
<yemharc> 네, 좀... 너무 없어요 이거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사실 다윈 커널이 좀 허접하다고는 하더라구요...
<yemharc> 정말 전에 말한것처럼 "쳐낼거 되는대로 다 쳐내버린" 느낌이에요
<yemharc> 그 뭐라고 할까요
<yemharc> 보통 xnix 시스템 계열은 시스템 코어 레벨부터 개발자를 배려한(?) 구조인데
<yemharc> 그런 부분은 싸그리 뭉개버린 다음 일반 사용자를 위한 부분만 남겨놓고
<yemharc> 개발자를 위한 부분은 xcode처럼 따로 제공하는 느낌이 강하더라구요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 전 어디까지나 철저한 엔드유저라서 그건 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 그 부분은 조금 아쉽긴 하네요
<yemharc> 습관상 당황하는건 apt-get 쓰듯 brew install 했다가 "패키지 없음" 하면 당황하는거? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> Fink가 그래서 패키지 수가 좀 많긴 해요.
<yemharc> 근데 brew의 not-root 정책이 맘에 들어서요
<Seony> 네. 게다가 기존에 설치되어있는 부분은 고려해준다는 점 역시요.
<yemharc> 정 가지고 놀고 싶은거야 어차피 우분투로 하니까요
<yemharc> 음... 불편한게 하나 더 있군요.
<Seony> 저도 얼마 전에 MySQL 설치하다 열받아서 때려치고 VMware에다 데비안 깔았어요.
<yemharc> 각종 언어/컴파일러/라이브러리 업그레이드를 다 수동으로 해 줘야 하는 부분일까나요
<Seony> 일부는 Xcode 업글될 때 같이 되요.
<yemharc> 일단 gcc계열은 xcode랑 붙어서 업글 되는거 같아요
<Seony> 그래서 저는 그냥 xcode에서 업글될 때 같이 되게끔 냅둬요....
<yemharc> 근데 파이썬이나 루비는 기본설치로 붙어있으면서 수동업글을 해야하니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 근데 brew 포뮬러 업글할때 apt-get upgrade처럼 한번에 하는 명령어 없나요?
<yemharc> brew upgrade는 포뮬러 이름을 써줘야 하더군요
<Seony> 저도 brew는 써본지 얼마 안되서 잘 모르겠어요.
<yemharc> 음. 찾아봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 분명 있을거 같은 기능이죠?
<Seony> 전 실은 아직도 맥의 서버데몬을 제어하는 방법도 잘 모르고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> default라는 명령어로 제어하는 거 같던데, 이 부분을 아무리 인터넷 뒤져도 잘 정리된 게 없더라구요.
<Seony> 아 default가 아니라 다른거던데...
<yemharc> 음. 서버데몬 어떤거요?
<Seony> 심지어는 디스크 유틸리티도 명령어 있는 거 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 무슨 말인가요?
<Seony> 디스크 유틸리티 아시죠? 응용프로그램 폴더 안에 있는...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> GUI로 만들어진... 그게 diskutil이라는 콘솔 명령어로도 있어요.
<yemharc> 어... 아뇨 그건 어떤의미 당연한거 아닌지...
<yemharc> 에 어라...
<Seony> 유닉스적인 생각이면 당연한 건데, 저는 그냥 윈도우처럼 GUI식으로 생각해서 당연히 없을거라고 생각했거든요.
<yemharc> brew upgrade 라고만 하니 알아서 업글하네요;;
<yemharc> 저번엔 왜 안됀거지;;
<yemharc> 아항;;
<yemharc> 그게 어찌보면 발전(퇴화)인데, 윈도 xp부터 dos를 완전히 떨궈내면서 커맨드 실행이 사라졌죠
<yemharc> 98시절까지만 해도 프로그램 설치하고 dos콘솔에서 실행하면 리눅스처럼 커맨드용 명령어 / 옵션 제공하는 프로그램들이 좀 있었어요
<yemharc> (저도 윈도는 문맹이라 자세히는 모릅니다만)
<yemharc> 주로 사용된건 아무래도 압축프로그램이겠죠
<Seony> 네...
<yemharc> RAR, ARJ같은거요
<Seony> 근데 맥은 그러한 콘솔 명령어에 대해 정리된 문서를 찾기가 어려워요.
<Seony> 심지어는 맥OSX에 대한 책을 사서 봐도 명령어에 대한 사용법은 하나도 없고, 죄다 GUI를 통한 설정법 밖에 없거든요...
<Seony> 당연히 애플에서도 유저에게 요구하는 건 GUI를 통한 접근이겠지만서도...
<yemharc> 아, 그건 그래요.
<yemharc> 확실히 [개발자들이 쓴] 것들도 대부분 GUI 사용에 대한것들이더군요
<yemharc> 터미널에 대한건 기껏해야 brew같은 특수한 것들 몇몇이고요
<yemharc> 아... 이제 캐노니컬이 애플의 정책만 따라가면 되는건데...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 제가 애플에 바라는게 그 부분이에요
<yemharc> OS단은 GPL이건 BSD건 공개하고
<yemharc> 다만 지금처럼 "우린 이 하드웨어에 대해서만 공식적으로 인증한다."
<yemharc> 근데 애플은 확실히 이렇게 하긴 힘들거라는것도 인정하는게, 일단 하드웨어도 독점아닌 독점이다 보니까요
<yemharc> 근데 우분투는 어차피 플랫폼 독립적(?!)이니 이게 가능할거 같거든요
<yemharc> 우분투PC라던가 우분투북이라던가... 여튼 그런거 나오면 좋을거 같아요.
<Seony> 커널은 공개가 되어있긴 하죠...
<Seony> 근데 아마 아쿠아나 쿼츠 같은 GUI부분은 절대 공개 안할 것 같아요.
<yemharc> 사실 뭐 그 부분은 넥탭 시절부터 쌓아 온 노하우의 집대성이니까요
<yemharc> 이제 그것도 거의 20년 가까이 되 가지 않나요?
<Seony> 글쵸. 꽤 됐죠.
<Seony> 사실 퀵타임이, 그냥 멀티미디어 재생기가 아니라 그것도 맥OS의 한 레이어에 해당하는 부분인데요, 애플이 망할뻔한 위기에도 절대 포기하지 않은 게 퀵타임이거든요...
<Seony> 그만큼 걔네들은 OS의 멀티미디어적인 부분에 해당하는 사항은 죽어도 공개 안할거라고 생각해요.
<Seony> 공개함으로써 비슷한 OS가 나오는 걸 원하지 않겠죠
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠. 일단 맥OS만의 매리트는 분명히 존재하니까요.
<yemharc> 근데 느낌이 마치 "따라할 테면 따라해라. 하지만 아무리 발버둥쳐도 우리 품질은 못 따라올거다."라는 자신감이
<yemharc> 좀 많이 두드러지는 느낌이긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 최근에 iOS5 3GS 업글로 그걸 보여주기도 했고요
<Seony> 네. 사람들마다 호불호가 갈리긴 하지만, 전 개인적으로 아이폰4의 디자인은 전 스마트폰 역사상 최고인거 같아요.
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5가 어떻게 나올지 걱정 될 정도로요 ㅎㅎ
<blueruin> 안녕하세요. 혹 자리에 있는분 계신가요?
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요~ 다들 주말 잘 지내셨나요
<blueruin> jinkuk 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 네^^
<blueruin> 혹시 패키지 설치부분 잘 아세요? ㅡㅜ
<yemharc> jinkuk: blueruin 안녕하세요
<blueruin> 안녕하세요
<shhwangxi> 안녕하세요~~
<shhwangxi> 다들 식사는 하셨는지요?
<blueruin> 쨔쨘~
<blueruin> shhwangxi 반갑습니다.
<blueruin> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=20608
<blueruin> 시간되시는분 한번 봐주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<shhwangxi> 저도 업데이트 잘못해서 의존성 문제 생기고 해서 라이브러리 다시 깔고 하다가 x를 날려먹었었는데..
<shhwangxi> 업그레이드 안하는 습관이 오히려 더 중요한거 같아요..;;;
<grr> hi
<drake_kr> low
<grr> drake_kr: 넷북을 30만원이나 주고 사면 좀 거시기 하겠죠?
<drake_kr> dma
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 듀얼코어라면
<drake_kr> 괜찮지않으려나
<drake_kr> 요새 하드값 -_-
<grr> drake_kr: LG X300이 눈독이 들어서요..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> http://www.neoearly.net/2463917
<grr> drake_kr: 네 저게 떙기더라구요
<grr> 무려 가상화도 지원..
<drake_kr> 내것보단 훨나은듯
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<grr> 나도 참 돈 없다면서 지를건 다지르네..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 원래 그런 법이죠
<grr> 가격대 가벼운 노트북이 저만한게 없는거 같아서..
<grr> 저게 와이브로 넷북으로 나온거라 신불자들한테 중고로 사면 싸더라구요..
<yemharc> ...신불자?!
<drake_kr> 신용불량자
<yemharc> 아니 모르는게 아니라;; 와이브로 넷북으로 나온거랑 신불자에게 싸게 사는거랑 무슨 연관인거죠;;
<drake_kr> 약정걸고 살수 있는데
<drake_kr> 몰라 배째로 나갈친구들이
<drake_kr> 싸게 파는거겠지
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 아우 정말
<drake_kr> 스토리지 부족
<yemharc> ..............
<yemharc> 아니 지금 64그램으로 살아가는 사람 앞에서!! (@#%##)
<drake_kr> 응?
<drake_kr> 64톤도 부족한 상황에서 무슨 소리야
<yemharc> ............................................
<drake_kr> 하긴 영상물 다 빼면 1톤이나 되려나..
<grr> ...
<grr> 신불자가 개통 불가능한걸 싸게 팔죠
<grr> 좋은제도에요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 우와 뻔뻔해라...
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 허나 싸게 사는건 좋은거죠 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 음.. 전자담배..
<drake_kr> 그냥 담배를 피는데 전자담배가 하나 더 늘어난것 뿐인듯..
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 싸게 팔면 얼마에 파려나요?
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 우분투 서버 4G->8G로 올리면 성능 향상은 어찌될까요?
<razGon_PG> 헉.. 제가 말하면 나가시는 군요..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> http://www.ezday.co.kr/bbs/view_board.html?q_id_info=740&q_sq_board=3282947&q_from=naver
<razGon_PG> 아웅.. 오늘도 휑하고 지나갔네요.
<razGon_PG> IE에서 HTML을 사용하려면 크롬 프레임 설치하면 되려나요?
<razGon_PG> 인터넷 속도가 빨라지는 것만 나와있어서요
<razGon_PG> 물론 보안상 약화된다고 하긴 하지만요.
<drake_kr> 음..
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요 다들 저녁 드셨나요~
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<noth> razGon_PG, 오늘에 심심풀이 이미지입니다. htthttp://ftp.paydos.co.kr:8888/pub/private/1.jpg
<noth> razGon_PG, 4번까지있어요
<jinkukyi> dgj
<jinkukyi> 와
<jinkukyi> 이게 뭔가요??
<DarkCircle> drake_kr ...
<DarkCircle> !?
<razGon_PG> 리하이요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭~!써클옹~!
<razGon_PG> 와이프를 위해서 영화 받기 신공.ㅎ
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다. ^^
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 본론
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 프로젝트 진행을 위한 사전 거시기 을 거시기 해야 할듯 하삼..
<drake_kr> 하세요.
<drake_kr> 본론을 이야기 하던가, 부르질 말던가. 쓸데없이 거시기란 말의 낭비를 왜 하는지 모르것네유 가카옹
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 일찍자고 늦게 일어나는 차칸 어른이 되어야 하는데 매일 오전에 자고 저녁에 일어나는 이 몹슬 취침 사이클 때문에 걱정이삼... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 언제 시간 되삼 ? 상암에 언제쯤 올 계획이삼 ?
<drake_kr> 본론부터 이야기 하라고요
<drake_kr> 어차피 이번주 다음주 못 가요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 헉.. 이번주 담주 못오면 그 다음주는 설날연휴.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 훔... 알겠심... 일단.. 구글 그룹을 하나 맹글고 메일링으로 의견 교환 하는것이 좋을것 같삼.. 드레이콩 생각은 어떠삼 ?
<drake_kr> 아 본론부터 말하라는데 왜 자꾸 돌려요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-10
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침이에요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요ㅕ`
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 매직 트랙패드 무척 편하긴 한데... 역시 세밀한(?) 작업에서는 마우스를 못 따라 가네요
<Seony> 아무래도 용도가 다르겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 이게 또 매직마우스는 제스쳐 액션을 하기가 좀 빡빡하고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 매직마우스에서 제스쳐는 좀 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예쁘긴 한데 불편하더라구요. 그래서 사고나서 2주 쓰다 환불했어요
<yemharc> 그 마우스 다른거 이전에 손바닥 부분이 빈 공간으로 붕 떠서 손이 많이 피곤하더라구요
<yemharc> (직원 중 한분이 쓰고 계셔서 잠깐 써봤습니다)
<Seony> 손안에 꽉 차는 마우스를 좋아하는 사람이 있는가하면, 저처럼 손과 마우스 사이에 빈 공간이 있는 걸 좋아하는 사람이 있긴 한데, 어찌됐건 매직마우스는 저한테 불편했어요.
<Seony> 심지어 손목까지 아파서...
<yemharc> 전 그게 손바닥에 빈 공간이 생겨서라고 생각하거든요
<yemharc> 뭐든 받쳐주는게 있는거랑 없는건 차이가 나잖아요
<Seony> 켄싱턴 슬림블레이드 트랙볼도 써봤는데 그건 손목이 더 아팠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 자연스레 손가락 첫 관절 있는 부분에 힘이 들어가게 되다 보면 그걸 받쳐주려고 손목에도 힘이 들어가니까요
<Seony> 최종적으로 정착한 게, 애플의 매직트랙패드...
<yemharc> 근데 손바닥 자체를 지지해주는게 있으면 그 힘이 그냥 손바닥으로 분산되니까요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아이맥도 매직트랙패드 쓰고 맥북도..
<Seony> imsu: 올만이네
<yemharc> 맥북이야 뭐 붙어 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아오 글꼴이 깨지네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아이맥은... 일단 보류하고 맥미니 서버를 도입해볼까 하고 있어요
<imsu> 재접속 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 굳이 usb 마우스 연결해서 쓰는 사람들도 있잖아요..
<Seony> 에어 쓰니까 데탑도 생각나시나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 게임할 때에 마우스는 필수입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 올만.
<yemharc> Seony: 데탑보다도 확실히 64g는 좁아서요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 타임머신 돌릴까 하다가도 용량 생각나서 꺼려지고...
<yemharc> 타임머신 그래도 일종의 백업툴일텐데 15g남은 상태로 돌리자니 부담되서요
<yemharc> (설치한건 개발툴밖에 없건만 ㅠㅠ)
<Seony> 데탑에서 뭘 하시겠다면 아이맥이지만, 할 필요가 없다면 맥미니 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 서버로 쓰기 좋거든요...
<imsu> 아 이제 된다~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> xchat 을 너무 오랫동안 안썼더니 다 까묵었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 오랫만.
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 글씨체가 맘에 안드네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 어차피 포맷할거니깐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 또?
<imsu> win 7 못쓰겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 프로그램이 안되는게 많아서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> Seony: 안그래도 개인 서버용으로 생각중이에요
<yemharc> 어차피 요즘 dynaDNS 제공도 잘 되고 하니까요
<Seony> yemharc: VPN 서버를 아주 간단하게 구동시켜서 더 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> vpn은 고민중입니다. 지출에 즉결되기 떄문에 (웃음)
<imsu> Seony, orcad 설치해야 하는데 안됨 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Seony> SMB, AFP, FTP, WebDAV 다 지원되고 왠만한 유닉스 서버데몬 다 있으니..
<Seony> yemharc: 아뇨. 맥서버에 소프트웨어 VPN이 있어요.
<Seony> imsu: 그래서 XP로 돌아간단 얘기야?
<imsu> 네;;
<imsu> 어쩔수 없이 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 vpn솔루션에 의한게 아니라 vpn에 연결하면 해외 유료 컨텐츠가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 다른 프로그램도 잘 안되는게 많네요;;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 대만이 싸서 그런가 -.-
<yemharc> imsu: 프로그램 실행파일 우클릭 해서 xp호환모드 체크하시면 어지간한건 다 될텐데요
<imsu> yemharc drake_kr : 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<drake_kr> 짜증나네
<Seony> yemharc: 그런 용도 말구요, 아이패드나 아이폰에서 집의 맥미니 서버 접속할 때 VPN 쓰면 되거든요...
<drake_kr> imsu 윈7으로 안되는게 뭐가있노
<drake_kr> 은행?
<yemharc> 아하
<imsu> 호환?
<yemharc> imsu: exe파일 우클릭->설정 여시면
<drake_kr> 어지간한 게임은 다 되고
<yemharc> xp호환 체크하는 부분이 있어요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 요샌 그런것도 잘 없음
<yemharc> 어떻게 해도 7에서 안되는건 그거 체크하고 돌려보세요
<yemharc> Seony: 음 근데 궁금한게
<yemharc> 사설 네트워크에서 받은 라인에 와이파이 물려놓은것도 외부로 연결이 잘 되나요?
<Seony> 음... 와이파이로는 안해봐서 모르겠는데 잘 되지않을까요?
<yemharc> 하긴 뭐 단계 하나 늘어나는 것 뿐이긴 하니까요
<yemharc> 음. 여름 쯤에 도입을 해 볼까...
<yemharc> 근데 왠지 이래놓고 박스형 데탑을 살거 같기도 해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아무래도 서버는 우분투가 익숙하다 보니
<Seony> 개발이 목적이라면 맥서버는 별로 어울리지 않구요...
<Seony> 애플제품답게 만들어진걸 잘 활용하는 용도에서는 아주 좋죠.
<yemharc> 딱히 개발서버는 아니에요. 그런 부분은 어차피 회사서버로 처리하고 있고요
<yemharc> 아마 개발쪽으로 쓴다고 해도 개인용 서브버전 or git 서버 정도가 되지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> 아마 가장 많이 쓰일 용도는 미디어 스트리밍이 될거 같습니다.
<imsu> yemharc, 어 되네~ 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몰랐음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr, 안되는게 없군요;; 큭;;~~
<Seony> yemharc: 스트리밍 서버라면 퀵타임 서버를 쓰면 되기 때문에 쉽게 됩니다...
<Seony> yemharc: 에어비디오 쓰시면 더 편하게 할 수 있죠.
<yemharc> 에어 비디오...
<yemharc> 사실 이미 에어 디스플레이로 아이패드는 서브 디스플레이가 되어 있긴 합니다 (...)
<yemharc> imsu: 그거 보시면 98이나 도스 호환 모드도 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 너무 오래되서 98모드는 잘 안되고 되려 도스 모드는 잘 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치를 하고 있긴 한데;; 안끝나네 이놈이요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 에어 디스플레이 말고 에어비디오라고 따로 있어요..
<drake_kr> 아니 난 윈7로도 도스겜을 잘 하고 있는데 왜..
<yemharc> Seony: 네 알고 있어요 :)
<imsu> drake_kr, 그러게요~ ㅋㅋㅋ 왜 난 안되지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 리붓 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 하이..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이콩~! / 맛점 했삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 헉... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> 됐당~~ 히히
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> yemharc, 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> 자 아제 emacs 설치하자~!~~ 꺄올~~
<noth> razGon_PG, 어제 올린 URL 보셨나요?
<imsu> drake_kr, 간만에 cad 만지려니 죽을맛 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 죽어
<imsu> noth, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> drake_kr, 헐;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> Imsu : 안녕하세요
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> drake_kr, 그나 저나 이번 세미나 몇 일이죠?
<drake_kr> 28일
<noth> razGon_PG님은 잠수 중이신가보군요
<imsu> 업무중이신가보죠 뭐 ~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공지는 목~금 분도님이 올리신다고 하네유
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<imsu`> 니나노호~
<imsu`> 된다된다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> imsu` 다물어~
<imsu`>  imsu` ë떎臾쇱뼱~
<imsu> .
<imsu> 왜 안보이지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu`> 보인당~ ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아... 급 설사 기운이.. 아놔.. 배아파..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 쩝... 뭐 먹은것도 없는데 왜이럴까낭.. 쩝..
<drake_kr> 아나..
<drake_kr> 전자담배를 피면 꼭.. 레알담배를 피고싶어지네..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이콩~! / 전자 담배?
<imsu> drake_kr, 횽님 전자 담배로 바꾸셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 전자담배 추가
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 추가라뇨? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 플렌스케이프 재밌다 ㅋㅋ
<noth> CES를 발음을 세스로 하나요? CES로 하나요?
<noth> 요즘 하는거요
<imsu> 웅?? 그건 뭐에요?
<yemharc> Consumer Electronics Show
<yemharc> 전자제품 늘어놓고 누가 잘났나 싸우는 행사요
<noth> 네 그거요
<noth> the International Consumer Electronics Show (CES)
<imsu> 아하~
<noth> http://www.cesweb.org/aboutces.asp
<imsu> 멋지군
<noth> 세스는 좀 이상하군요 이름같기도하고
<noth> 씨이에스가 맞겠죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 키노트에서 그렇게 발음하는걸 보면 공식적인 표기라고 봐야겠죠
<noth> 네
<noth> http://ftp.paydos.co.kr:8888/pub/private/1.jpg 어제 이거 보셨나요?
<noth> 어제 제가 url 올렸어요
<noth> 4번까지
<noth> 안드로이드 +  미니 빔프로젝트
<imsu> 일단 숑숑 하고 자리를 비웁니다 ~ 헤헤
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 옵큐인가요
<yemharc> 아니... 그렇다고 보이겐 좀 큰거같은데...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 배아포....
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 배가 왜 아픈 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 사촌이 땅을 사서.
<iPhone^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔.... 이 엄동설한에 땅사는 사촌이라... 아.. 배아파라...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 몽골에서 혼자 먹은 마유주가 이제 벌을 주는겁니다.
<Ponics_Beginner1> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 훔... 마유주 ? 그건 모르겠고... 양젓유 는 먹어봤시유... 발효를 살짝 시켰는지.. 겁나 시큼 털털한 맛이였다능..
<iPhone^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 날씨가 추워지냉...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 오늘은 뭘 저녁으로 먹어야 하나..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아 배는 아프고... 속은 더부룩하고...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 쿨하게 굶어 버릴까.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 배는 아프고 속은 더부룩하면 까스활명수
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 약으로 하루하루 생명 연장의 꿈을 이루고 사는 구나.... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 간만에 타이레놀 다시 복용하고 취침 했는데... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<razGon_PG> 저는 오늘 결혼 기념일이라서 와이프와 외식하러 갑니다. 있다가 뵈요.
<razGon_PG> 빠른 퇴근 합니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 오.
<drake_kr> 돈나가는날~
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 헉..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_PG> ^^ 다녀 올께요.ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 써니옹 / 따듯한 남쪽 나라로 가고 싶습니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오늘 좀 유난히 덥네요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 써니옹 / 캐~! 부럽습니당... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 따뜻한거보단 시원한게 나은데
<Seony> 저도 시원한게... ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아.. 왜 배가 아프고 응가는 쫙쫙 하지... 어제 뭘 먹었지.. 아놔... 미숫테리 하냉...
<drake_kr> 존나 시원한 러시아 함 가볼까..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 드레이콩~! / 머 습기만 없다면야... 그럭저럭 버틸만 할듯 하삼... 문제는 습기~!
<drake_kr> 정전기 쩌는것보단 나을듯
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아... 시간은 6시인데 왜 밖은 레알 저녁 8시가 된것 처럼 보이는걸까낭... 쫍...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 냠냠..
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요~
<WankstaR> 안녕하세요^^
<DarkCircle> drake_kr:
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 28일 2시간동안 해서 일단 마무리는 지읍시다
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭써클옹 방학 안했삼 ?
<DarkCircle> 2시간이 될지 안될지는 모르겠지만 .. 넵
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner, 방학이란거 없다능.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 아하... 큰학원 큰학생은 방학이 없는 거삼 ?
<DarkCircle> 그런거죠잉 ㅡㅠㅡ
<drake_kr> 그만 발표하란 얘기가 아니고.. 좀 쉬엄쉬엄 하라고 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 잘하면 더 빨리 달릴수도 있다능. (랩?)
<krisna> scim 쓰시는 분 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 전 ...
<DarkCircle> <- ibus
<krisna> ibus는 트레이 아이콘이 잘 나오나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 잘 나오고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 전 우분투 안쓰고 젠투 쓴 (...스파이?...)
<krisna> 아.. 젠투 쓰시면 잘 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 그기에 그놈도 아니고 xfce+xim+ibus
<DarkCircle> 잘 되는중 = =)=b
<krisna> 유니티에서는 ibus도 메뉴가 다 안나오는 거 같아서요
<krisna> xfce면 거기도 ibus의 언어 엔진별 메뉴가 나오나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 잘 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 한글쪽 메뉴도 잘 나와요
<krisna> ibus-hangul의 설정 옵션이나 한자 전용 메뉴가 잘 나오나요?
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / krisna 님이 ibus-hangul 제작자분이시라능.
<drake_kr> xubuntu 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얽
<krisna> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한자 전용 메뉴라 ...
<DarkCircle> F9 누르면 나오는 선택 메뉴 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 잘 쓰고 있슴미다
<DarkCircle> 그거라면 아주 잘 나옵니다.
<krisna> 아뇨 트레이 아이콘에서 한글 엔진 설정하는 메뉴가 나와야 하거든요
<krisna> 그것 때문에 요새 우분투에서 한글 입력기 설정 못한다고 하는 것 같아서요
<drake_kr> ibus의 문제라기보다는 unity쪽 문제 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 아 잠시만요.
<krisna> 예. 그렇죠
<drake_kr> ibus쪽 문제라면 지금 이렇게까지 해결이 안 될 이유가 없다고 봐요
<krisna> 우분투 문제긴 한데 사용자가 불편하니까, 고쳐볼까 해서요
<krisna> 별건 아니고 한글 입력기 설정을 그냥 메뉴에 넣어 버렸거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 체크해보니까 참 잘 나오네요.. 이거 체크해보니까 한자 메뉴가 일일히 나와서 좋은데요 :D
<DarkCircle> 가만 .. 버전이 어떻게 되나 확인좀 해봐야겠는데 -ㅅ- ;; ...
<krisna> 예 그럼 됐네요
<krisna> 근데 우분투에서 스페이스 입력 잘 안되던 거는 고쳐졌나요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 아직요..
<drake_kr> 그것도 아직 -_-
<DarkCircle> 커미터가 좀 게으른듯 싶더라구요 .
<krisna> 그럼 시간이 좀 필요하겠네요
<drake_kr> xubuntu에서는 입력 잘 되니깐 뭐..
<DarkCircle> jincreator <- 이 학상이 열심히 커밋을 하는데
<DarkCircle> 재순님도 이슈 레포트 종종 커밋해주시고 ...
<drake_kr> 12.04는 제대로 나올듯 한데..
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 이막수에서 스페이스가 앞으로 밀리는 현상이 있던데
<DarkCircle> 이 문제는 어디에 있는건지 잘 모르겠네요 ... ibus+xim이라서 그런가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 쓰다쓰다 정 안되면 실프옹이 만드신 이막수 내장입력기 쓰라고 하던데 ..
<DarkCircle> ㄱ- 내장입력기는 또 뭐냐능  ㄷㄷㄷ
<krisna> 근데 ibus 문제로 scim 사용한다는 글도 좀 본거 같은데요, scim도 tray icon이 안나올 거 같은데. .
<krisna> nabi는 안나오지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> nabi는 한영 전환이 이상하게 안되어서 제가 그걸 쓰질 못하고 있어요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 설정이 잘못된건지 ... 여하튼 좀 알아봐야 (.............먼산..................)
<krisna> ㅎㅎ ibus 쓰세요
<krisna> 유독 우분투만 unity 하면서 안되는게 많아져서 좀 그러네요
<DarkCircle> unity는 뭔가 엄한델 자주 건드리면서 점점 괴악하게 변해가는듯 ...
<DarkCircle> unity 개발팀에 컴피즈 개발자가 들어갔다는 얘기가 있는데
<drake_kr> 근데 9.10때도 그라지 않았어?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ㄱ- ..........................................................
<DarkCircle> 9.10때라기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 아마 10.04부터인듯 ...
<drake_kr> 지금이 좀더 괴랄하긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 12.04때 한번 더 몰아칠것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 9.10 병신 - 10.04 존나짱
<DarkCircle> 요즘 우분투가 꽤 많이 산도 아니고 좀 ...
<DarkCircle> 많이 갔죠 (.........)
<drake_kr> 근데 그 결과가 12.04에 반영될거라는게 내 생각
<drake_kr> 12.04때 unity가 상당히 안정될것으로 보이는데..
<DarkCircle> 10.04를 아무리 얹혀놔도 10.10으로 올라간다는게 문제 ............................
<drake_kr> 머 그래서 lts만 쓰는분이 계시잖어 Seony옹처럼
<DarkCircle> 그런데 lts가 10.10처럼 되었다고 생각하면 참 끔찍한 일이죠
<drake_kr> 근데 10.10에 netbook remix만 unity 포함 아니었나
<drake_kr> 11.04에 desktop에도 unity가 붙어서 다들 짜증냈던걸로 아는데..
<DarkCircle> schedule 같은건 모르겠고 unity가 다 포함된걸로 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 실수 ... 10.10 -> 11.10
<DarkCircle> (이젠 연도도 햇갈린다)
<DarkCircle> unity 자체가 짜증난게 아니라 unity 가 불안정한 상태에 있으니 짜증난거죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> gnome3도 불안정한거 마찬가진데 ...
<DarkCircle> 넷북에서 라이브 그놈 돌려봤는데 열라 병맛스러움
<drake_kr> 근데 9.10때도 그랬음
<drake_kr> 7.10때도 심했고
<drake_kr> 항상 lts 릴리즈 전엔 일부러 그렇게 만드는건가..
<DarkCircle> 일부러 지옥의 맛을 보여주기 위해 =3
<DarkCircle> "일부러" 가 중요 !
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> imsu 밥뭇나
<imsu> 넵 좀전에 먹었습니당
<imsu> 식사하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 플렌스케이프라고 혹시 해 보셨습니까?
<drake_kr> 그럼 혼자 먹어볼까
<drake_kr> 아니
<imsu> 발더스 게이트랑 비슷한건가; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잠깐 해봤는데 재밌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.ezday.co.kr/bbs/view_board.html?q_id_info=740&q_sq_board=3282947&srh[scal]=20&srh[page]=1
<imsu> drake_kr, 윈7에서 .mkv 동영상 실행시키면 갑자기 곰플레이어가 죽어버리던데 이건 뭔 문제인가요?
<drake_kr> 내가 CSI냐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ혹시 이런 문제 없으셨어요?
<imsu> 없음 말고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> kmplayer로 바꿨는데도 이러네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ 나중에 찾아봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 다 아시면서~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 잠이 안오네요. 내일진료봐야하는데..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> razGon_밤새고 진료 고고씽~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_OpQ> 하지만 지금은 침대위
<razGon_OpQ> 핸폰 아얄씨
<imsu> 엄허~ 침대위에서 irc 를;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사모님이 싫어하지 않으시나요?
<DarkCircle> 밖에서 딱 10분만 계시면 추워서 안잘수가 없어요 ~_~
<razGon_OpQ> 사모님 주무심.
<razGon_OpQ> 결혼기념일이라서 키스한방하려니..
<razGon_OpQ> 미쳤니? 하시는...
<DarkCircle> 분위기도 못만드시고 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 나가면 안되심...
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌님이 베이비 만드실까봐 두려워하심
<imsu> 엄허~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 위험일임..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 부부가 아닌가봥~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 추천곡 어비스- 아끼라 삘라삘라 뽕
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ 두명 연달아서 2년만에 낳으면 그런생각들어요..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어? 그럼 지금 자녀분이 2?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 27개월 7개월요
<razGon_OpQ> 여기에 한명추가는 위험하다능...!
<razGon_OpQ> 아...드디어 잠오네요.. 역시 양세기가 촤고라는!
<razGon_OpQ> 내일뵈요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-11
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: http://spic.kr/4GoM
<Seony> 애프터스쿨의 이영의 기타연주를 이제서야 봤는데, 동급나이의 왠만한 학교 락밴드보다 훨씬 낫네요..
<yemharc> 역시 삼성은 멋진 기업이에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 암만 아이돌이라고 해도 얼굴만으로 먹고살려고 하는건 아닐테니까요
<Seony> 아 이거 충격적인데요...
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAc56ePauLQ&feature=related
<yemharc> http://www.cuttherope.ie/
<Seony> 제 스타일에는 좀 안맞는 겜. ㅎㅎ
<king> d
<king>  안녕하세요
<king> ..?
<Guest53730> 저...
<Guest53730> 아무도..
<Guest53730> 없나요
<Guest53730> ;;
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu__> 어라 내 똘마니들이 왜이렇게 많지 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 임수님
<bluedusk> 똘마니 대마왕
<imsu> bluedusk, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 똘마니들 다 처리 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 안녕못행료
<bluedusk> 저도 일자리좀 굽신굽신
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 일자리라뇨?
<imsu> 사퇴하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 사퇴는 아닌데
<bluedusk> 미리미리 보험 들어놔야
<bluedusk> ........
<imsu> 뭐야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 무슨 일자리 소개소도 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 브로커 아니였나요?
<imsu> Cobuntu_office, 현도형? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> 무슨? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 밀본 소리도 듣고 내참;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그건 또 뭔가용?
<imsu> 뿌리 깊은 나무 아시죠?
<imsu> 장혁 나온 드라마 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 모름
<imsu> 음;;;
<imsu> 보시면 됨 헤헤~
<imsu> 저도 2~3일 만에 다 봤어요
<imsu> 하여간에 엉뚱한 소리에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 슬슬 다들 진정한 권력자(=흑막)를 알아보기 시작하는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 날 희생양으로 삼으시려고?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에이 제가 무슨 힘이 있다고요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 진정한 밀본은 끝에 나오더군요 한명회 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한명회?...
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 드라마 보셨어요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 저 TV랑 담 쌓은지 10년이 넘어서요....
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 전 다운 받아서 한번에 그냥 후다닥 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 픽션인데 한명회가 밀본원 이었고
<yemharc> 고1부터 반경 100미터에 TV가 상주한 일이 없네요 으음 -_-a
<imsu> 나중에 수양대군을 업삼아 살생부를 만들어 피의 숙청을 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 뿌리깊은 나무 드라마 얘기인가요?
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 재밌나요
<imsu> 한명회 얘긴 나중일인데 그 쪽에다가 껴 맞추더라구요 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 강추~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흐음
<imsu> 장혁은 별로 볼거 없고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그닥 반전도 없지만
<imsu> 그냥 한글창제 관련해서 재미는 있더라구요
<imsu> 결국은 정치판 이야기 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲ
<imsu> 정치가 난무하는 세상~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고프네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 계십니까 ~
<imsu> lexlove2, 안녕하세요 오랜만입니다 ^^
<imsu> 새해 복 많이 받으셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 읭 usb?
<imsu> 그거그거 usb 확장하는거 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 모두 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<razGon_PG> imsu: 뿌기남 보셨군요.
<razGon_PG> 그렇게 잼있나요?
<razGon_PG> 그나저나.
<razGon_PG> yemharc, drake_kr: HTML의 공부를 위한 좋은 책이나 사이트 있을까요?
<drake_kr> HTML은 markup language고요..
<drake_kr> 어느정도는 알아두시는게 좋겠죠..
<drake_kr> <html></html> <p></p> <a href="#"></a> 이런식인데
<drake_kr> <뭐뭐>로 시작해서 </뭐뭐>로 끝나는겁니다
<drake_kr> html에 대한 이해는 요게 50%입니다.
<razGon_PG> 일종의 C언어 모듈과 비슷한 내용이군요.
<drake_kr> 옙
<drake_kr> 어? 제 홈페이지 c 강좌를 보셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 예?
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<drake_kr> 존나 핵심만 요약해서 알려주고 책임안져주는 무책임한 강의
<razGon_PG> 제가 배웠던 언어가 베이직하고 C언어, 포트란 이였는데요. 포트란은 기억은 저멀리..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 포트란은 저멀리..
<drake_kr> 코볼도.. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> C언어는 고등학교때 기술에 과목으로 들어가서 그때 더 배웠죠.
<razGon_PG> 코볼...ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 기억나네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 파스칼도 있었는데.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 베이직도 vb가 아니겠군요
<razGon_PG> 예
<drake_kr> 저 아직 gwbasic 가지고 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 비베는 아닙니다!
<razGon_PG> 오1
<razGon_PG> gwbasic!
<razGon_PG> 저는 MSX-basic요.ㅋ
<imsu> razGon_PG, 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> screen 9
<razGon_PG> 근데 이게 GW베이직 기반으로 만들어진.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sprite(x,y)
<razGon_PG> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 오!
<imsu> 인사드리자 마자 전 나갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 명령어 거의 까먹었네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> msxbasic이 왜 gwbasic 기반이에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐거운 하루 보내시길
<razGon_PG> 굳나잇!
<razGon_PG> 아닌가요?
<razGon_PG> 그렇다고 배웠던거 같았는데.. GW베이직이 정파다 라고 알려줬던듯.
<razGon_PG> 역사는 잘모르니.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> gwbasic이 정파라고 말한데는 이유가 있죠
<razGon_PG> 결국은 갑은 C와  UNIX욨군요.
<DarkCircle> 포트란이 갑인데 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 정부가 16bit 컴퓨터를 교육용으로 지정하면서 8비트가 사양길
<razGon_PG> 비쥬얼 베이직과
<DarkCircle> ==3
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 아직도 기억은 메탈기어와 마성전설2를 하던 기억이 생생한데...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> msx-basic은 거의 대부분 bios급으로 썼을텐데
<drake_kr> 전 Zanac
<drake_kr> Twinbee
<razGon_PG> 오 자낙!
<razGon_PG> 오`!
<razGon_PG> 마성전설1!
<razGon_PG> 명작이죠.
<drake_kr> 벗겨지면 편해
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> <- 집에 Sega master system + 마성전설 있다능.
<drake_kr> Road Fighter
<drake_kr> 우리회사 머신이 있다니.. 갑부..
<DarkCircle> 옛~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~날에 산거.
<DarkCircle> 89년도였던가 ㄱ- ..
<razGon_PG> 오~!!
<drake_kr> 암튼 우리회사 머신이 있다는건 존나 갑부였다라는 증거!
<DarkCircle> 버리기 아까워서 지금도 쟁여두고 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 그때 샴숑이 뀀보이라고 조립해서 팔던거라능.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 삐짜..
<DarkCircle> 간지가 열라 작살나는 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 껍데기만 샴송이고
<DarkCircle> 메인보드는 세가 마스터 시스템 그대로 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 떼제베 10 몇호기 국내에서 조립할때랑 똑같은 방식.
<razGon_PG> 로템에서 조립. 한국형 KTX라고.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 부품은 물론 다 일본에서 왔구요.
<DarkCircle> 아 KTX 산천은 국내에서 개발한게 맞아요. 부품도 국내에서 찍고.
<DarkCircle> 설계를 떼제베에서 포킹했는데 동력장치가 좀 딸린게 안습.
<drake_kr> 여기서 토막상식 '포킹'
<DarkCircle> 코레일이 좀 ㅂㅅ 같은게 ...
<drake_kr> 소세지가 올라가있는 판에서 하나 집어와서 양념은 자기가 해먹는것
<DarkCircle> KTX 산천 초기 조립 제품 일부는 조립불량이 맞았는데
<DarkCircle> 광명-천안아산역 구간에서의 탈선사고는 엄연히 코레일 과실이었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 사고로 현대로템에 불량품 드립쳐서 죄다 과실 떠넘기기 =3
<DarkCircle> 개안습.
<drake_kr> msx 관련 자료가 30기가 정도 있는데..
<drake_kr> 내가 이상한건가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전혀 이상하진 않은둡 ...
<DarkCircle> 문서자료면 그정도는 되어야 하는게 맞을둡요 ㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> 아 짜증나
<drake_kr> 뭘 자꾸 오라는거여
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐하나 제대로 결정도 못 하면서 "난 몰라" 라는 말만 하고, 착수금도 제대로 안 주고 부려먹었으면 됐지
<drake_kr> 시바..
<DarkCircle> 쌩까요 =3
<DarkCircle> 전화번호를 그냥 스팸에 넣어버리시라능
<drake_kr> 쌩까기도 힘든게 사장새끼 사무실에 같이 있는넘임
<DarkCircle> "난 몰라" 드립 세번이상치면 그냥 거래 끊는게 좋음.
<drake_kr> 급하다는게 입버릇
<DarkCircle> 지만 급한거겠죠. 난 돈때문에 더 급해 돈내놔 그러면 끊을듯? =3
<drake_kr> 아 사장새끼 보러 가긴 해야는디
<drake_kr> 존나 껄끄럽게 만드네 씨바
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아니 왜 돈도 안받고 일을 해요
<drake_kr> xe 설치정도야 밥 먹고 해줄수 있는데
<drake_kr> 지금 코드분석을 해달래
<drake_kr> 그래서 안하고 있는거임
<yemharc> 음...
<DarkCircle> 계약상에 코드 분석이 있었어요? =3
<drake_kr> 아니 계약도 안 했는데 무슨..
<DarkCircle> 계약도 안했는데 뭐하러 해줘요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사장새끼가 시키면 하지.. 글마야 돈 주니까..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 선의란게 있어서 그냥 해준다면 모를까 ...
<DarkCircle> 계약도 안했는데 해주는건 좀 ...
<drake_kr> 근데 사장새끼가 슬슬 능구랭이처럼 빠져나가고 있응게 나도 그닥 신경을 안쓰고 있는데 계속 신경이 쓰여
<drake_kr> 신경이 쓰이는것 자체가 낭비
<DarkCircle> 별로 안중요한가보죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런건 그냥 없던 일로 무시해버려야.
<drake_kr> 근데 보면 중요한건 맞음
<drake_kr> 홈페이지도 이미 종료되어 있고.. -_-
<DarkCircle> 정말 중요하면 사장이 하나하나 일일히 하루에 몇번씩 아니면 하루에 적어도 한번씩은  신경 쓰겠죠.
<drake_kr> 긍게 내말이.
<DarkCircle> 긍까 중요한거 아니니 그냥 그쪽 채널하곤 꺼버리세요.
<drake_kr> xe로 페이지를 카피페이지를 만들어줬는데 두달이나 지나서 어드민 아이디를 물어봐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 까먹어서 모른다그러면 되죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어차피 지네들이 알아서 뒤엎을거 =3
<DarkCircle> 원래 첨에 만들어주면서 어드민아이디랑 패스워드 다 만들어서 이거 임시 아이디 암호라고 바꿔주라고 하지 않나욘? =3=3=3
<drake_kr> 긍게
<DarkCircle> 굳이 기본 아니라고 해도 해주는 입장에선 다 해주는데 ... 게다가 친절하게 메모에다 적어주기도 하는데
<drake_kr> 사장새끼하고 일하는걸 보고 존나 부러웠던 모양임
<DarkCircle> 괜히 그런데 스트레스 받으시면 대만은 어찌 다녀오실라고 -ㅅ- ; ...
<drake_kr> 아니, 사장새끼하고는 네이트온이나 메일로 커뮤니케이션 하면 되는데 그놈은 꼭 오래 -_-
<drake_kr> 뭘 맨날 보고 지랄이야
<DarkCircle> 그럼 차 tothe 단
<drake_kr> 흠 후라다는 낙하산이었군
<DarkCircle> 말로 안되면 걍 PPT 덧붙여서 때려넣고 보내면 되는데 .
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 옷 섬유에 회로를 짜네..
<yemharc> ....
<drake_kr> ... 정전기 어떡하지..
<yemharc> 발상의 전환으로 정전기로 구동한다던가 (....)
<imsu> 음? 뭘요?
<yemharc> 옷 섬유에 회로를 짜 넣었대요
<drake_kr> 헉 옥수수로도 섬유를 짜네
<yemharc> .....
<imsu> 오홋~
<imsu> 신소재인가
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 옥수수 3개면 옷 한벌이 나온대..
<imsu> 오우~
<imsu> 링크 좀 히히
<drake_kr> 영상물임
<imsu> 어디에요?
<imsu> 그냥 티비?
<drake_kr> SBS
<yemharc> 옥수수 3개로 옷 한벌이요?
<imsu> http://joyd.tistory.com/105 이런건가요?
<imsu> 옥수수라 미국이 굉장히 좋아하겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 온세상이 옥수수야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 바이오 연료때문에 안그래도 옥수수값 비싸구만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그건 실질적으로 비효율적이지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 옥수수 캐고 가공하는데 더 비용이 많이 드는걸로 알고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 사실 원가만 따지만 싼게 맞아요.
<yemharc> 문제는 옥수수가 거기만 쓰이는게 아니다 보니까
<drake_kr> 한지로도 섬유를 만드네 오..
<yemharc> 먹을것까지 다 연료로 돌려버리니 다른것들이 줄줄이 올라버리는거죠
<yemharc> 옥수수 기름 다 자동차에 넣고 나면 우리 소는 뭘 먹누 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다른소의 뼈.
<yemharc> ㄲ;;;
<imsu> 문제는 옥수수가 아니라 대체에너지 개발이 금지된거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아... 운영체제 꼴랑 3개 써봤을 뿐인데
<yemharc> 이제 3개 운영체제의 단축키가 헷갈리기 시작하네요;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 굿굿
<yemharc> 금지된건 아니에요
<imsu> 금지나 마찬가지 아닌가
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사용이 금지된거죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그니까 그거 개발 못하고 지네들 좋아하는 옥수수로 개발하려니 문제지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무한동력은 금지
<yemharc> 사실 전 세계 곳곳에 지열/풍력/조력 발전소 깔고
<yemharc> 모든 기기의 동력원을 전기로 바꾸면 에너지 문제따위 해결인데...
<yemharc> 인류가 그런 대단위 협력을 할리가 없잖아요
<yemharc> 외계인도 아직 안 쳐들어왔는데
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 궤도엘리베이터를 건설해야돼
<DarkCircle> 외계인은
<DarkCircle> 인텔이 부려먹는중
 * DarkCircle 일해라! 일! 일! 
<imsu> 진짜 미래에는 집을 다 지하로 짓지 않을까요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그렝라간?
<yemharc> 인류를 통제하려면 공중에 지어줘야 합니다.
<yemharc> 말 안들으면 뎅강~툭~쾅!
<drake_kr> 와...
<drake_kr> 옷을 안테나로..
<drake_kr> 번개맞을 확률이 높아지겠는데?
<drake_kr> 실제로 지금 이런걸 개발하고 있는 이유는 하츠네미쿠 덕분이지.. -_-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인류에겐_아직_이른_기술.dmg
<drake_kr> 역시 다큐가 재밌어..
<yemharc> 아오...
<drake_kr> 소포겐
<yemharc> 이 시간부로 삼성 보이콧이다 부앜!!!
<drake_kr> 앱등이는 원래 삼성을 싫어해
<yemharc> 암만 구형모델이어도 그렇지 cd가 돌다가 안에서 씹히는 경우가 어디있냐고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 만약 애플이 그러면?
<yemharc> 그럴수도 있는거죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 근데 농담이 아니라
<yemharc> 이건 좀 너무하잖아요 거기닥 중요한건 퇴근시간이 되니까 그런다는거죠!!
<drake_kr> 앱등이랑 삼엽충의 차이점이 뭔지 알고있냐?
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 앱등이는 돈을 쓰지만 삼엽충은 돈을 쓰지않아..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근하겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<jinkukyi> 다들 수고요.
<imsu> 퇴근합니당 즐거운 밤 보내시길 ^^
<Alsen> 조용하군요 = ㅅ=
<razGon_PG> 아오~~~ 빡쳐!!
<DarkCircle> 왜요잉?
<razGon_PG> 마눌이 형님들하고 오래간만에 포카 쳤는데 그걸 걸고 뭐라고 하네요.
<razGon_PG> 아주 날 죽이려고 작정했어요.
<razGon_PG> 형님들 사진찍어서 보내라는 둥...
<razGon_PG> 승질을 긁어대지 않나... 진짜...
<razGon_PG> 남편을 계속 괴롭히는 데 완전히 전문가임.
<razGon_PG> 사회성 제로에 수렴하게 만들어버린다는.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 난중에는 눈에 안띄게 하세요잉.
<DarkCircle> 비밀계좌를 하나 틀어놓으시라능.
<razGon_PG> 이미 계좌는 점령당했다는.
<razGon_PG> 이곳 광주에서 나를 도와 줄 사람은 없습니다.
<razGon_PG> 진짜 오늘 들어오면서 ㅈ ㄹ 하면 이혼하자고 말까지 나왔을듯.
<razGon_PG> 의외로 조용하니 그냥 두고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 참으세요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 돈이 밑도 끝도 없이 줄줄 새나가는건 잔소리 덕분에라도 막을 수 있쟎아요
<razGon_PG>  아니요.
<razGon_PG> 제한달 용돈은 30만원입니다.
<razGon_PG> 그한도에서 노는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 그것도 뭐라고 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 이유는 자기는 집에서 애들 보는데 니는 노냐 ? 이겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 중요한건 저는 밖에서 하루종일 진료 보구. 일주일에 한번도 못나갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 이야기를 하세요.
<DarkCircle> 딱 며칠에 한번만 그렇게 한다고.
<razGon_PG> 이야기 해도 안들어갑니다.
<razGon_PG> 며칠요?
<DarkCircle> 며칠 안되면
<DarkCircle> 한달에 한번 하면 되죠
<razGon_PG> 하루도 허용하지 않는데요
<DarkCircle> (..................................................................................................................................................................................)
<razGon_PG> 한달에 한번은 영.
<DarkCircle> 대화가 필요한듯 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> 일주일에 한번은 되야죠.
<razGon_PG> 대화 해보았자 저는 나쁜 놈입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 길게 이야기는 해보세요.
<razGon_PG> 애들 방치하고 안봐주는 나쁜 남편이자 아빠
<DarkCircle> 애들이 어리면 사모님이 그렇게 생각하실수도 있어요
<razGon_PG> 길게 이야기 해보았자 컴파일 자체가 안되요.
<DarkCircle> 한참 자랄 나이에 자꾸 나가있으면 애들 어떻게 키우냐고 이런식.
<razGon_PG> 애들 없을 때도 그랬다면요?
<razGon_PG> 헐...
<razGon_PG> 제가 일주일에 한번 나갑니다.
<razGon_PG> 딱 오늘 수요일.
<razGon_PG> 그것도 대부분 공식일정이 있을때만요.
<DarkCircle> 저도 그 무료한 시간때문에 스트레스 받으시는건 충분히 이해할 수 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 공식일정도 노는것도 아니고
<razGon_PG> 그게 아니라. 이해하려는 제스쳐도 없고.
<DarkCircle> 학회라든가 이런것들이 주라는것도요.
<DarkCircle> 제 5촌 조카가 전부 넷인가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 둘은 캐나다에 있어서 모르겠고
<razGon_PG> 공식일정으로 제가 강사가 되어도 간단한 뒷풀이도 없이 그냥 들어옵니다
<DarkCircle> 둘은 초등학교 이제 4~5학년이거든요.
<DarkCircle> 초등학교 4~5학년 있는 집..그러니까 사촌누나 있는집은
<DarkCircle> 사촌누나가 하반신 마비라 애들을 못돌봐요
<DarkCircle> 근데 매형은 이틀 사흘에 한번 집에 들어오고
<DarkCircle> 애들을 거의 안봐줄 뿐더러 애들이 지금 어떻게 되어가는지 제대로 보지도 못하고
<DarkCircle> 거의 ... 망가져가는 상황이죠.
<razGon_PG> 헐.... 그거랑 비교 마시라니깐요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 생각하기로는 이런걸 생각하시는가본데
<razGon_PG> 저희 마눌은 하반신 마비도 아닐뿐더러..
<razGon_PG> 장모님도 있구요. 지금은 이종사촌도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 사모님께서 너무 심각하게 생각하시는듯.
<razGon_PG> 아이 보는데 전혀 힘들지 않아요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 제가 말씀드린건 아주 극단적인 상황이구요.
<razGon_PG> 게다가 아이보는 도우미도 낮에 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 사실 별로 그렇게 문제될건 없는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 너무 극단적으로 생각하시는듯해요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 제가 말씀드린 경우의 것들을요.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 낮에 진료보구 병원에 남아서 공부하는 것도 허용 하지 못하는 그런 사람은 너무 하잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 어디 나가서 돈내는 것도 아닌데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 하루쯤은 일하시는 병원에 같이 계셔보시는게 좋을듯
<razGon_PG> 있어 보았어요. 몇주간말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 사모님도 맞벌이로 일하신다면
<razGon_PG> 근데 이해 못해요.
<razGon_PG> 맞벌이 했었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 사모님 일자리에 가서 어떻게 일하시는지도 봐주세요.
<razGon_PG> 헐,
<razGon_PG> 학교인데.
<DarkCircle> 별로 힘든 일 아니라도 고생한다고 힘내라고 한마디라도 해주세요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 아침 8시에 진료 6시에 끝납니다.
<razGon_PG> 말이 안됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 힘내라고 말도 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 학교면 스트레스 굉장히 많이 받으실거예요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 장애인 대안학교 아닌 이상 요새 애들이 하도 이상해서
<razGon_PG> 그래서 다들 그스트레스 되받아서 완전히 장모님도 입원하고
<DarkCircle> 애들 교육하는게 쉽지가 않죠.
<razGon_PG> 저도 빡돌아서 뭐라고 하고요.
<razGon_PG> 정말 제가 직장나가면 그때 부터 지옥입니다.
<razGon_PG> 의부증에 자기피해의식 자격지심. 아주 죽입니다.
<razGon_PG> 그래도 다 이해하려는데 좀체 사회에 대해서 이해도 못하고 이해하려고도 않합니다.
<razGon_PG> 진짜 힘든 걸 겪어봐야 내가 힘든줄알지..참나.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 고릉
<DarkCircle> 가족여행 같은거 한번도 안가보셨죠?
<razGon_PG> 내말은 안듣습니다.
<razGon_PG> 갔습니다.
<razGon_PG> 자주 갑니다.
<razGon_PG> 한달에 한번은
<razGon_PG> 근데 지금은 아이땜시 못가고 잇지만,
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ- ...
<razGon_PG> 어제는 외식도 했구요.
<DarkCircle> 아이때문에 못간다는건 좀 이상한 것 같구요.
<razGon_PG> 7개월입니다.
<razGon_PG> 둘째가.
<DarkCircle> 장모님도 그렇고 온집안식구가 부담없이 갈 수 있는 곳을 가보세요.
<DarkCircle> 광주에 수목원이 있으려나 ...
<DarkCircle> 수목원도 괜찮구요.
<razGon_PG> 수목원 봄이면 갑니다.
<razGon_PG> 작년 봄은 광한루 갔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 지금은 뭐 너무 추우니까 지금 나가는건 말도 안되는 이야기일테고 ...
<razGon_PG> 가을에 여수에 오동도 갔습니다.
<razGon_PG> 봄되면 제주도 예정 되어 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 안되면 부산이라도 갈계획입니다.
<DarkCircle> 만약에 음 ... 요새 들어서 계속 무슨 이야기를 해도 서로 짜증을 낸다
<razGon_PG> 여름에는 홍콩가기로 했습니다. 단둘이.
<DarkCircle> 이러면 좀 많이 생각을 해보셔야 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 내가 답답하고 짜증이 나도 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<razGon_PG> 이미 저는 질린 상태입니다.
<razGon_PG> 독선의 최고봉입니다.
<DarkCircle> 첨에야 다 이해가 안되니까 반대를 하겠지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 아는분중 하나는 건덕후거든요 (낄낄)
<DarkCircle> 건담을 한달에 몇개 삽니다.
<razGon_PG> 문제는 제가 한말이 맞아들어갈때 딴소리 하더군요.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한정판 합치면 한달에 백얼마 나가죠.
<DarkCircle> 이거 사모님한테 걸리면 죽는데
<DarkCircle> 맨날 걸리고 혼나고 맴매맞아도 삽니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 십여년 지나고 지금은요.
<DarkCircle> 아얘 사모님은 포기하시고 걍 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐가 갖고 싶어? 사올께
<DarkCircle> 이럽니다.
<drake_kr> 공격중의 하나 "당신 애 낳아봤어?"
<DarkCircle> 근데 두분 사이가 어떠냐면 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사모님은 맨날 뭐라고 하시고
<DarkCircle> 그 건덕후분은 아 알았어 다음엔 안그럴께
<DarkCircle> (맨날반복)
<razGon_PG>  나도 그랬는데. 말도 안되는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 제가 그분처럼 몇백을 쓰는 것도 아니구요.
<razGon_PG> 그런다고 나쁜일 하는 것도 아니구요.
<razGon_PG> 광주서 학회 일등을 도맞는 것도 어떻게 보면 인맥쌓기 중의 하나인데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 훔 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<razGon_PG> 제 생각은 이게 뭐가 잘못이냐구요.
<razGon_PG> 내가 왜 혼나야 되는 지 모른다는.
<razGon_PG> 술도 않좋아하구요. 여자는 더더욱이 않좋아합니다. 울마눌보다 이쁜사람은 없으니.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 좀 답답하시겠지만 사모님하고 한달짜리 약속 해보세요.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 위험도 하구요.
<razGon_PG> 약속해도 안지켜집니다.
<razGon_PG> 맘대로 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐뭐 하지마라 뭐뭐 하지마라 이런걸 딱 한달동안 내가 약속을 지키겠다.
<DarkCircle> 라고 ..
<razGon_PG> 한달짜리 약속 제가 지켜도요.
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 훔 ..
<razGon_PG> 그건 제가 감옥에 들어가는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 한달 그렇게 했으니 앞으로도 쭉그리해라.
<razGon_PG> 이런식입니다.
<razGon_PG> 괜히 내가 무리할 필요 없습니다.
<razGon_PG> 이런면에선 드레이크님의 투쟁적인 사고가 나을듯합니다.
<DarkCircle> 장인어른이랑 장모님하고 말씀나눠보신적은 많죠?
<razGon_PG> 뭔가 나도 코너다! 제발 그만좀해라.
<razGon_PG> 장모님도 두손들었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 같이 지냅니다.
<razGon_PG> 장모님도 손들었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 물론 간간히 잘못한 부분도 이야기 하지만요.
<DarkCircle> 사모님이 뭔가 되게 불안해하시는거 같기도 하네요 -ㅅ- ...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 힘드시겠군요
<razGon_PG> 외동딸로 지내고 외롭게 지내서
<DarkCircle> 뭘해도 불안하게 생각하면 그럴 가능성도 없지 않음.
<razGon_PG> 소유욕이 굉장하구요.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 현실에 대해서 약간 편향적인 생각 가지고 있습니다.
<noth> razGon_PG, 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 상처도 잘받는 마음이라서 봐주었지만.
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 여자들에게 종종 듣는 얘긴데 남자가 이해하는거와는 달리 여자어는 전혀 거시기 하드라 라능. ..
<razGon_PG> 제가 한가지 예들을 까요?
<DarkCircle> 돌려가며 얘기하는게
<DarkCircle> 일본어 스러워서 ...
<DarkCircle> 그걸 들어줘야 한다능거
<razGon_PG> 지금 쓰는 리눅스 서버 구축하는게 얼마나 걸렷을까요?
<DarkCircle> 그거 뭐 한 길어봐야 일주일 걸리겠죠.
<razGon_PG> 1년 걸렷습니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... 배워가면서 하셨군요.
<razGon_PG> 제가 리눅스 바쁜 시간에 틈틈히 공부해가면서
<drake_kr> 아 그렇구나
<razGon_PG> 이제 컴을 만들어야 겠구나 마눌에게 사정해서 이거좀살께 햇는데.
<drake_kr> 내가 여자를 많이 사귀어보진 않았으나 여자를 사귈때마다 친구들이 부럽다고 한 이유가 있었구나..
<razGon_PG> 기각 되서 3개월뒤에 제가 뭐라고 했는데...
<razGon_PG> 그뒤에 3개월뒤에 기계를 샀죠.
<razGon_PG> 그래서 만들었는데.
<razGon_PG> 둘째딸이 태어나고
<razGon_PG> 3개월동안 프리즈.
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 니가 말한 '여자어' 원천봉쇄
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 움 제가 아는 결혼하고 나서의 상식중 하나는
<DarkCircle> 1. 남자는 닥치고 여자에게 돈을 바친다
<razGon_PG> 그러고서 구축한겁니다.
<drake_kr> '아 돌려 말하지 말라고!'
<razGon_PG> 근데...!!
<razGon_PG> 마눌은 아이패드와 아이폰 사는데 1주일 걸렸습니다.
<DarkCircle> 2. 여자는 집안의 인테리어와 요리를 일단 책임진다 하지만 남자도 요리할줄 알아야 하고 설겆이는 당연히 해야돼 ㄱ-
<razGon_PG> 손에 받아보는데까지요.
<razGon_PG> 산다고 하면서.
<drake_kr> 지금까지 라즈님 본인을 위해 만든것도 아닌데
<DarkCircle> 3. 돈쓰는 문제는 ... 여자가 하지말라면 남자는 무조건 안한다. 한마디로 노예 내지는 꼬붕이다.
<razGon_PG> 사놓구 사용 못할 거 알면서 내가 사용하도록 환경 구축했는데.
<razGon_PG> 안쓴다는.
<razGon_PG> 단 아이폰은 잘씁니다.
<razGon_PG> 사진찍고 카카오톡할때는
<razGon_PG> 아이패드는 썩고 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 한 일주일 두고 봐서 안되면 제가 가져가서 병원에서 쓸겁니다.
<noth> 안써도 가져가시면 화내실꺼 같은데요...
<DarkCircle> 그래도 혹시 모르니 함 물어보세요. 으잌
<drake_kr> 난 처음부터 여자가 화내는건 당연하다라고 생각하는데..
<drake_kr> 내가 화 내도록 유도를 하니..
<razGon_PG> 당근 이야기 합니다.
<drake_kr> 그게 첨에 그래놓으면 알아서 포기해서 -.-
<razGon_PG> 이거 가져간다~~
<noth> razGon_PG, 지나번에 안드로이드에 빔 붙인거 이미지 올려드렸는데 혹시 보셨나요?
<razGon_PG> noth: 예 보았습니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여자는
<drake_kr> 짜증을 키핑하는 존재
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 스틱은 언제쯤 상요화 되나요?
<noth> 너무 반응이 없어서 섭섭했어요
<noth> 잘 모르겠어요 저희네 회사가 아니라서
<razGon_PG> 반응을 보이기 전에 나가버리셔서.
<noth> 상용화 되긴 힘들꺼같지 않아요?
<razGon_PG> 그런거 같아요.
<DarkCircle> 짜증을 키핑하는 존재 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 범용으로 팔기엔 많이 부족하죠
<razGon_PG> 하지만, 클라우드시스템이 적용되면 괜챃으리라 봅니다.
<razGon_PG> 뭔가 알파만 있으면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 그냥 팔지 말고.
<razGon_PG> 서버랑 연계해서 팔면 괜찮을 것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 애플은 이미 HDMI 케이블이 있어서 모니터에 연결하면 그냥 화면이 나오죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 화면이 모니터에 나온다능.
<razGon_PG> 물론 그렇지만요. 스마트티비로 만들어 주잖아요.
<razGon_PG> 일반티비를요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 여자들은 지랄함
<razGon_PG> 그것을 컴의 서버 연계를 하거나 웹하드 상품과 연계하면 괜찮을듯해요.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 카카오톡을 스마트티비서 한다.
<razGon_PG> 괜찮아보이지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 별로에요
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 카카오톡은 컨셉 자체가 모바일이라 스마트 티비는 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 아마 사모님께서 캬아악! 하실듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 손톱 바짝 세우고 =3
<razGon_PG> 모바일인데. 화면 분할이라든가 그런거 하시면 되지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 여자들은 오히려 카카오톡 쓰면 뭔가 있어보인다고 느끼는데 그게 스마트TV에 들어가면 뭔가 네이트온처럼 개나소나 쓰는거 같다는 생각을 할듯
<DarkCircle> 시도때도 없이 TV로 띠링띠링 오면 온 집안 식구가 스트레스 받죠
<razGon_PG> ^^;
<razGon_PG> 음소거요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진동기능.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> 막 TV보고 있는데 화면 한구석에 notification오면
<DarkCircle> ㄱ- 망.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 옵~~빠! 하고.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 축구 한참 잘보고 있는데 저새키 모캬!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<razGon_PG> 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 손톱 박박박박 ...
<razGon_PG> 축구 보면서 같이 환호 하는 거죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> (대략 짱구엄마가 상상된다 ㄱ-)_
<noth> TV가 아프리카 분위기 나겠네요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 뭐 그런거 말고 스마트티비에서 포메이션 짤거 없이
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 기반으로 되어 있는 어플을 그대로 받아서 쓰니 쓸만 하기도 할거 같은데 말이죠.
<razGon_PG> 물론게임에는 제한이 되지만요.
<razGon_PG> 지금 나와있는 스마트 티비의 느려터진  gui 에 미쳐 버립니다.
<razGon_PG> 그것보다는 빠를 거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7994
<noth> 스마트 TV를 못써봤어요
<noth> 전혀 스마트 하지 않아서...
<razGon_PG> 써보면 아주 가관입니다.
<noth> 우분투 TV가 나을지도
<razGon_PG> 특히 엘지.
<razGon_PG> 예
<drake_kr> 전 스마트기기라면 최대한 사용하지 않습니다
<razGon_PG> 제생각도 우분투가 맞습니다.
<razGon_PG> 저도 이번에 스마트티비라는 거 사용해 보았는데요.
<DarkCircle> CES에서 우분투 TV가 나오긴 했는데
<DarkCircle> 상용화 될지는 미지수 .
<razGon_PG> 본가에서 아버님이 멋모르고 구입하시고 셋팅하시는 거 헤메이셔서....
<DarkCircle> 유럽에선 현실화 가능성이 높을것같네요 .
<razGon_PG> 제가 서버와 기본 세팅했습니다.
<DarkCircle> s/현실화/상용화/
<noth> arm쪽 우분투가 활성화되면 제 일거리가 줄지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 리눅스나 안드로이드는 높은 사양 원하지 않으므로 어느정도 괜찮다고 봅니다만.
<DarkCircle> 근데 arm쪽에 우분투를 바이너리로 만든다는건 좀 ...
<drake_kr> 싱기한건
<noth> 이미 나와있지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어가 사양이 고정되지 않은 이상 좀 웃긴 이야기가 될 수도 있어요
<razGon_PG> 문제는 뭐 개념 하나더들어갓다고 돈을 프리미엄 백만원씩 올려 버리는게 문제죠,.
<drake_kr> 스마트라고 나오는 제품들이 하나같이 사용이 "어렵다는" 점이죠
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 동감합니다.
<razGon_PG> 저도 세팅하기 힘들었는데.
<drake_kr> 예외는 애플.
<razGon_PG> 아버님은 얼마나 힘드셨겠어요.
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 동감합니다.
<noth> 우분투 arm 특정 타겟으로 이미 배포하는걸로 들었어요
<DarkCircle> 애플 이새퀴들은 그냥 말도 필요없고 짱이라능.
<drake_kr> 웃긴게 애플은 스마트로 안 치죸ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> iTV 단말기가 실제 크기가 어느정도 되는지 아시죠?
<drake_kr> 미니맥만하나?
<DarkCircle> 성인손바닥에서 손가락 두마디 자른상태의 딱 그 크깁니다.
<DarkCircle> 거기에 단자 꼽는데가 두 세갠가 있고 땡임.
<DarkCircle> 손가락(들) 두마디 자른 상태의 딱 그크기.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 아잉뽕의 3배 두께에
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕 폭의 10% 늘어난 상태
<drake_kr> 뭔 리모콘에 버튼이 이래 많아..?
<DarkCircle> 애플이 성공 안할수가 없는 이유가 거기에 있음.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 리모콘 버튼도 두세갠가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스마트기기 == 간단한 가전기기에 LCD만 붙여주면 완성 == 스마트하지 않으면 못 쓰는 물건이 됨
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕도 첨에 버튼 한개밖에 없어서 뭐 이리 ㅂㅅ같이 생겼어? 였는데
<DarkCircle> 버튼 한개가지고 컨텍스트에 따라서 뭔 짓이든 다 한다능
<drake_kr> 그 스마트기기의 효율을 극강으로 뽑아올 수 있는것이
<drake_kr> home networking에 전부 연결이 되고
<razGon_PG> 그래서 저도 안드로으를 단순화 시키면 꽤 괜찮다고 생각해서요.
<drake_kr> 모두 console 접속이 가능하다면 제대로 된 스마트기기죠
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 프로토타입은 참 잘만드는데
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 동감합니다.
<drake_kr> 결국 어르신들이 할 수 있는건 아무것도 없는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 실제로 상용화 할 수 있는 능력은 거의 제로에 가깝죠.
<razGon_PG> 제가 우분투 패드를 찾는 이유가 그겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 서버를 중심으로 집안의 모든 아이티기기가 하나에 집중됩니다.
<drake_kr> 아니 그전에..
<razGon_PG> 제가 아이패드의 폐쇄성으로 아이패드 폄하하는 이유가 있습니다.
<drake_kr> '서버'만 있을뿐...........
<razGon_PG> 그래도 지금 서버만든거에 최대 수혜자는 아이패드와 아이폰이군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 모든 '스마트'기기는 연결지향이 아닙니다 -_-
<DarkCircle> 제가 홈네트워킹 시스템 프로토타입 사업에 참여한게 2003~2004년도였는데
<drake_kr> 지금 제주도서 하고 있는거?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨. 지금은 훨씬 더 많이 발전했죠.
<drake_kr> 오옹
<DarkCircle> 그때는 서버가 explicitly하게 존재했습니다.
<drake_kr> 그러니까 '스마트' 그리드라는거?
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> '스마트'가 들어갔네.. 오래 못 가겠네..
<DarkCircle> 서버 자체가 있는지 없는지 사용자가 인지하지 말아야 정상임.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 그걸 가전업체에서 지들이 알아서 해야 하는데
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 가전업체가 좀 뭔가 ... 생각은 있는거 같은데 나오는 물건들 보면 그건 또 아냐 =3
<razGon_PG> 그걸 연결 못하는 거죠.
<drake_kr> 다들 지가 서버라카제..
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 지금 아잉뽕이나 안드로이드 폰으로 사실상 TV제어가 가능해야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 지금 되는게 있긴 한가요?
<drake_kr> 짱을 정해줘 씨바!!
<DarkCircle> LG에서 프로그램을 배포하는걸로 알고 있습니다만.
<DarkCircle> 되긴 돼요 .
<drake_kr> 애플TV
<razGon_PG> 그게 문제죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 제대로 알려져 있지 않아서 문제지
<razGon_PG> 엘지 콘트롤 해봐야 겠네요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 티비가 엘지건데.
<DarkCircle> HD셋톱 박스 초기 나온거에 하드 내장한거도 상당히 신선하지가 못했는데
<DarkCircle> 이제 SSD가 개발되었고 몇년대로 테라단위로 진입할거라니까
<DarkCircle> 기대해봐야 ..
<drake_kr> 아는사람은 '저럴바엔 컴터를 갖다박지' 모르는사람은 '저거 컴터잖아'
<DarkCircle> 몇년대 -> 몇년내
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 TV안에 내장 코덱을 때려박고
<drake_kr> iMac 짝퉁?
<DarkCircle> 시간예약을 해서 쓷에다가 동영상을 풀 HD모드로 인코딩하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 다시보기 기능은 그걸로 지원.
<DarkCircle> 목록을 무식하게 파일로 보여주면 그건 ㅂㅅ이고
<drake_kr> 애플TV가 한국에 안 들어와서 그렇지..
<razGon_PG> 근데 그렇게 되면 방송사들이 들고 일어나겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 사용자가 저장할때 이름만 넣든지 아니면 어차피 디지털 방송이니까 방송국에서 보내준 프로그램이랑 방송시각정보 날짜 넣어서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 항목에 띄우든지 .
<DarkCircle> 전혀요.
<drake_kr> 애플TV 한다고 방송사에서 뭐라고 안 합니다
<DarkCircle> DRM 걸어버리고 전송 못하게 막아버리면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 방송통신사업자들이 단말기를 공급할때
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 시간 예약한다면요.
<DarkCircle> 지금 일본같은 경우는 ID카드를 기기에 때려박아야 하거든요.
<razGon_PG> 그게 문제입니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 상관 없죠.
<DarkCircle> 시간 예약이든 아니든.
<DarkCircle> 인코딩 정보에 ID정보가 들어가고 기기 단말 시리얼 정보 넣고
<DarkCircle> 그거 매치 시켜서 돌아가게 맹글면 되죠 .
<DarkCircle> DVD 국가코드 처럼.
<drake_kr> 그럼 지금 몇몇 가정집에 꼽혀있는 'TV 수신카드'때문에 들고일어서야 합니다
<razGon_PG> 그런 문제가 아니라
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<DarkCircle> 일본이 지금 그걸 하고 있는데요
<razGon_PG> 저를 말씀하시는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> PC에 붙어있는 TV수신카드 업글 행사도 합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 거기에 단말카드 붙는 기종으로 업글을 하고
<DarkCircle> 카드 안붙이면 동작이 아되는거죠
<razGon_PG> 방송사에서 특히 지상파 방송사에서는 자신들의 입지가 좁아지죠.
<DarkCircle> 안되는거죠
<drake_kr> 시청률때문에 요즘 방송3사 혈안이 되어있고..
<drake_kr> 어떻게든 TV를 보게 하려고 하는데
<razGon_PG> 그것을 가만히 두진 않으려 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<razGon_PG> 시청률이 혈안이 된 이유가...
<DarkCircle> 지금 핸드폰에서
<razGon_PG> 광고때문인데요.
<DarkCircle> USIM 칩 빼면 통화안되죠?
<DarkCircle> 똑같은거예요
<DarkCircle> 복잡하게 생각하시지 마시라능.
<drake_kr> 일본은 워낙 자유경쟁체제에서 nhk하고 bs가 독점해대니 그러는거고..
<razGon_PG> 복잡한 사안입니다.
<DarkCircle> 한국도 얼마든지 그런 시스템 만들 수 있다능.
<razGon_PG> 왜냐면 공무원들은 그런점을 생각하거든요.
<drake_kr> 아니 우리 공무원들 무시하지 말아요
<razGon_PG> 간단합니다. 다할수 잇어요. 하지만, 자신의 잇속을 조금도 양보할줄 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 공무원들도 돈되는건 되게 좋아해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 공무원시험에 영어 비중이 상당히 높은데 외쿡인 오면 다 나몰라라
<DarkCircle> 이거 돈되는거여 하면 얼씨구! 함.
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 조율을 해주려면 국가에서 해줘야 하는데. 그것이 방송사에 휘둘린다는.
<razGon_PG> 만약 그렇게 한다면요.
<drake_kr> 왜 국가가 슈퍼갑이 됐는지..
<DarkCircle> 방송사에 휘둘리는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 최시중 같은 또라이가 있어서 그런거지
<DarkCircle> 그 밑 엔지니어들은 알아서 다 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 문제 될게 없어요.
<razGon_PG> 문제는 엔지니어들이 하는 이야기가 윗선에 이야기 안된다는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 방송사에서도 어느정도 용인하는게 뭐냐면
<drake_kr> 아 몰라 암튼 애플TV같은게 우리나라에선 나오기 힘들어
<drake_kr> 끗!
<DarkCircle> 방송내용을 녹화하되 개인용으로 가지고 있는건 뭐라 안해요
<razGon_PG> 아이폰이 우리나라 들어오기 몇년 걸렸죠. 처음에.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 내용을 공공장소에서 상영을 한다거나
<DarkCircle> 제 3자에게 임대 배포를 하면 이게 저작권법 위반이 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 그게 왜일까요?
<razGon_PG> 통신사들 자신들의 잇속때문이라는 생각이 드네요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<razGon_PG> 기술은 다됩니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> 방송컨텐츠도 엄연히 저작물이기 때문이죠
<razGon_PG> 당연한 이야기입니다.
<DarkCircle> 방송 컨텐츠 뿐만 아니라 음반 컨텐츠도 마찬가지고 똑같은 이야기예요
<razGon_PG> 제가 말하는 건 불법 복제에 대한 이야기가 아니라요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이걸 복제만 막으면 문제가 되지 않느다고 아까 말씀드린거고
<DarkCircle> DRM이랑 시리얼 때려박고 다른 기기에 전송못하게 막고
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 조치 취하면 문제 될 것이 없다 이런 얘기죠.
<razGon_PG> 그게 좋은 거다라고 해도. 잇속이 박힌게 있으면 방송사가 조금도 양보를 안할 거라는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 그것을 방송사가 이해 못할겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 자. 방송사의 수입은?
<razGon_PG> 수신료와 광고입니다.
<razGon_PG> 민영은 광고고요.
<razGon_PG> 요즘은 간접광고도 있지만요.
<DarkCircle> 지금 쿸 TV나 SK 브로드밴드 TV 같은데 보면
<drake_kr> 머 어쨌건 아잉폰이 한국 들어오지 않았으면 아직도 와이파이도 안 되는 폰 가지고 고스돕 하나 칠라믄 만원넘게 주고 어플을 사야 했겠지.. 그렇게 팔려도 개발자한테는 1% 수익도 보장 못하니 개발자는 정말 쓰레기로 만드는것들..
<DarkCircle> 방송 3사 프로그램을 부분 유료화 하고 잇죠?
<razGon_PG> 방송 처음과 끝에 광고 하죠.
<razGon_PG> 그러긴 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데.
<razGon_PG> 광고 2편이상 못합니다.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 최근거는 유료화 하고요.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<razGon_PG> 그렇게해서 본방 사수하게 하는데요.
<drake_kr> 그나저나 이건 방송의 갑 http://data.drake.kr/7994
<razGon_PG> 결국은 본방을 안보면 광고는 다 안보게 되는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 그걸 포기한다는 것과 다름이 없죠.
<razGon_PG> 방법이 있다면 한켠에 광고 배너 띄우기 그런거라면 방법이 있긴 합니다만.
<DarkCircle> DTV 방송이라면 그런 기술 쓸 수 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그런거에서 패러다임에 대한 해결책을 봐야하는데. 공무원, 특히 고위직들은 그거 잘 알아듣지 못하죠.
<razGon_PG> 옙
<DarkCircle> DTV가 온갖 디지털 기술의 집합체다라고 자신있게 말할 수 있는 이유가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> DTV에서 실질적인 컨텐츠는 데이터 서버로부터 압축되어 전송된 디지털 압축 데이터구요
<DarkCircle> 이건 지금 상암동에 센터가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 앞으로 거기서 날아오게 될거구요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이 컨텐츠에 대한 부가 정보들을 뭐로 제공하게 되냐면
<DarkCircle> HTML5기반으로 제공합니다.
<razGon_PG> 결국은 애플이군요...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 화면 위로 배너를 띄울 수 있게 되구요
<DarkCircle> 스마트 TV에 마우스와 같은 포인팅 디바이스가 붙게 되면
<DarkCircle> 배너를 눌러서 배너에 대한 정보를 간략하게 보거나 실제로 웹사이트로 이동이 가능해집니다.
<drake_kr> html5는 애플이 선택한것일뿐 그이상 그이하도 아닌데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 최근 DTV의 웹브라우저는 대부분 WebKit기반이구요
<DarkCircle> 아직 좀 거시기 해서 그렇지만 일단 틀은 다 잡힌것입니다.
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드는 지원안하죠? HTML5
<DarkCircle> 애플이라기보단 ...
<drake_kr> 아니 그럼 스마트TV는 컴터랑 뭐가 다른겨
<drake_kr> 당연히 안드로이드에서도 지원합니다
<DarkCircle> HTML5는 이미 꽤 오래전부터 기술적용이 예정되어 왔습니다.
<razGon_PG> 헛... 그런가요?
<drake_kr> 오히려 google chrome이 먼저 지원해왔죠..
<DarkCircle> W3C사이트를 보시면
<DarkCircle> TV상의스크립트를 어떻게 제공하는지에 대한 정보들이 있죠.
<razGon_PG> 근데 왜 스트리밍 이 안될까요?
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드에서 지금 스트리밍 지원이 잘 안되는 이유는
<DarkCircle> 단순히 하드웨어+코덱표준 문제.
<drake_kr> 일반인들이 말하는 스트리밍이라면 아까 링크한 그런것 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 일부 하드웨어에서 코덱연산에 필요한 인스트럭션을 지원하지 않느다거나
<razGon_PG> 덕분에 울 아이 아이패드와 울마눌 아이폰만 좋다는.
<DarkCircle> SoC에 때려박힌 코덱칩이 ㅂㅅ이라거나.
<DarkCircle> 쿸TV도 잘 보시면 ...
<DarkCircle> 스트리밍이죠
<DarkCircle> 실시간이 아니라는게 함정입니다만.
<DarkCircle> 사실 방송국에서 생방송 때리는거 아니면 대부분의 DTV 방송은 스트리밍으로 쏩니다.
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 마침 생각나는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 모토로이가 돼그라 칩 쓰면서 동영상을 재생 못한다는 좀 ㅂㅅ같은 이야기가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 모토로이 맞던가 ㄱ-
<noth> 갤탭10.1도 테그라죠
<drake_kr> 떼구라
<DarkCircle> DTV방송이 노리는게 무엇이냐면 사실 TV로만 쏘는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> TV를 볼 수 있는 모든 단말로 다 쏘는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> DMB는 예비사업중 최초로 실시된 것일 뿐이고요 .
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 그럴거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 주식시장에서 보면 서버 사업하는 곳의 주가가 아주 팍팍 뒤었거든요
<DarkCircle> 이제 그걸 DMB기기에서만 보는게 아니라 모든 TV에서 DMB방송을 볼 수 잇고
<DarkCircle> 모든 TV의 방송을 DMB기기에서 볼 수 있게 하는 ...................................
<razGon_PG> 어찌보면 클라우드의 일환이니깐요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 손바닥 TV이야기가 많이 나오고 있죠.
<drake_kr> dmb 흠
<DarkCircle> 종편채널 사업 시작하면서 모바일을 타겟으로 한 최초의 모바일 방송국입니다. :D
<drake_kr> dmb 모듈이 하나에 20만원쯤 하는거 말하는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 손바닥 TV같은 경우는 DMB망을 안쓰고요
<noth> dmb 모듈이 왜케 비싸요?
<DarkCircle> 나꼼수처럼 ...
<razGon_PG> 와이파이망쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> 스트리밍...
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그게 아니라면 내수 / 수출용 차이가 dmb밖에 없는데 내수용이 한 30만원정도 더 비싼게 설명이 되지 않아요
<razGon_PG> 카모메 식당 보면서 이야기 하는데.
<razGon_PG> 계피롤 정말 맛있어보네요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 라멘땡겨..
<noth> 못먹어봤네요
<drake_kr> 하카타?
<drake_kr> 농심?
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<razGon_PG> 나가사키...
<drake_kr> ...
<razGon_PG> 짬봉. 농심거요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아움 ... -ㅅ- 콜라-ㅠ-
<drake_kr> 콜라 두캔 마셨음
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<DarkCircle> (염장이다 ㄱ- )
<drake_kr> 그나저나 razGon_PG 보여주신 사이트는 스트리밍이 아녀유
<drake_kr> 제 사이트도 스트리밍이 아니구요
<razGon_PG> 아...
<razGon_PG> 그런가요?
<drake_kr> 유튜브가 스트리밍이라면 이것들도 스트리밍인데
<razGon_PG> 이게 아이폰과 아이패드밖에 안되서요.
<razGon_PG> ai wing이라는 네이버 카페에서 받아서 설치했는데.
<drake_kr> 저거 안드로이드에서 안되는게 더 이상한데 -.-
<razGon_PG> 마눌은 대만족.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드와 익플에서 안됩니다..ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr 요기에 컨텐츠는 애플에서 안되고 안드로이드에서 되는게 많은데..
<drake_kr> 전 무지 잘 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 아직 ie6 쓰시는건 아니잖아요
<razGon_PG> 그러니깐요.
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 근데 턱 막혀있어요.
<razGon_PG> 업데이트 되면 괜찮을거 같기는 한데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 제가 실시간 스트리밍을 해본적이 있는데
<drake_kr> 굉장히 빡셉니다..
<noth> 전 영화보다 자야겠네요
<razGon_PG> noth: 영화 추천해 주세요.
<drake_kr> 특히 영상통화같은거..
<noth> razGon_PG, 제 취향은 금발에 가슴 큰여자 나오는거라서요...
<razGon_PG> 허거거....
<razGon_PG> 이건...
<razGon_PG> 야시시 동영상?
<drake_kr> 금발에 가슴도 크고 피어싱도 해야겠져?
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 제가 가진 6개 브라우저에서 이상없이 잘 나옵니다 -.-
<razGon_PG> IE에서도 나옵니까?
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드는요?
<drake_kr> ie6 설치된거는 vm을 실행해야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 안드로이드폰은 제가 가지고 있지 않구요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 한번 해볼게유
<DarkCircle> 조부장님 찌르면 ...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle>  =3 =3
<drake_kr> 나도 안드로이드 가지고 있었군
<razGon_PG> 제 스트레스를 여기서 푸는 군요,.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 프로요 ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 2.1이죠?
<drake_kr> 2.2요
<razGon_PG> 아 맞다.ㅋㅋ
<noth> What's your number? 영화 보는데 가슴큰 금발 나오네요
<drake_kr> 어우 느려
<razGon_PG> 제 스트리밍이요?
<drake_kr> 메모리 256으로 업글하고 재시작이요
<razGon_PG> ^^;
<drake_kr> 이제 좀 쓸만하넹
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는 128mb로 힘들구나..
<drake_kr> 응, 리스트를 못 가져오네요
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는.
<DarkCircle> 아 죽갔네요 ㅠㅠ 갑자기 한솥 도시락이 먹고 싶어진상황 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 무라
<razGon_PG> 그렸군요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 쿠키와 요거트 먹는 다는...ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 집에서 한솥도시락 집 가려면
<DarkCircle> 버스타고 적어도 20분 걸림.
<DarkCircle> (동네가 왜 이래 ㄱ-)
<DarkCircle> 그 와중에 찾은거
<DarkCircle> http://item.gmarket.co.kr/detailview/Item.asp?goodscode=126385989&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_seqno=742665898&search_keyword=%ba%d2%b7%ce+%c0%fc%c5%f5%bd%c4%b7%ae
 * DarkCircle Olleh!
<drake_kr> 국방색이 아니므로 무효
<seunghyun> 저기..
<seunghyun> 죄송한데 우분투 질문좀 해도될까요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 하세요
<seunghyun> 우분투 데스크탑 깔았는데
<seunghyun> 파일시스템 수정을 할수가없네요...
<seunghyun> 읽기전용으로만되어있어서 안되는데 되게하는방법없을까요
<drake_kr> 음..................
<razGon_PG> 우분투는 각 아이디마다 권한이 있습니다.
<seunghyun> 네
<razGon_PG> 그래서 관리자 권한인 root권한으로 변경해줘야 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 이것을 일일히 변경하는 로그인을 못하므로 sudo라는 명령어를 붙입니다.
<seunghyun> 예
<razGon_PG> 이것을 붙이면 뭐든지 관리자로 실행됩니다.
<seunghyun> 그렇군요.. 설명에서도 수도 붙여서 하던데
<razGon_PG> 예를 들면 시스템설정파일을 지에디트에서 읽었다면 저장하려면
<drake_kr> 음 데스크탑이래유
<seunghyun> 예
<razGon_PG> sudo gedit 파일명
<drake_kr> 아하 그러니까..
<razGon_PG> 이렇게 해서 설정을 변경 할수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 예를들면 /etc/apache2/httpd.conf 파일을 수정해야 되는데 파일관리자로 들어가서는 수정이 어렵다는 말씀이신가
<razGon_PG> 제가 초보자니 제 눈높이에서는 이런 질문일거 같은데 맞는 답변일런지요?
<seunghyun> 예 맞아요
<seunghyun> 저 아파치깔았는데
<seunghyun> 수정을 하는방법을 모르겠더군요 ㅠㅠ
<seunghyun> $ sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf 이런식으로
<seunghyun> 하면된다고 적혀있는데
<razGon_PG> 제가 처음에 겪은 거였는데요.
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 에이 저와 같은 cli 유저시잖아유
<razGon_PG> 앞에 돈빼세요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 돈 ㅋㅋㅋ
<seunghyun> 돈은 뺐어요
<drake_kr> 헉 돈 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 gui올려서 씁니다.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> vi는 편집기 이름이구요.
<razGon_PG> gedit를 많이 씁니다.
<seunghyun> 예 편집기에서
<drake_kr> 저는 gui는 빼고 쓰다가 DarkCircle 이 xfce를 강추해주어서 xubuntu 씁니다
<seunghyun> 아~
<DarkCircle> 저기서 이제 암호 물어볼거예요 그러면 사용자 암호 입력하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> :P
<seunghyun> 그럼 저장은 어떻게하나요
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: 나이스 마무리!
<DarkCircle> 그냥 하시면 됩니다. (먼산)
<DarkCircle> <- 역시 성의없다.
<razGon_PG> sudo는 관리자 모드므로. 그냥 저장 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> <ESC>  :wq!
<seunghyun> 수정을 했다면 저장을 해야하는데 저장하는 방법이 없더군요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 막을수 있는게 없습니다.
<razGon_PG> 저장 가능합니다.
<razGon_PG> sudo쓰면요.
<drake_kr> 음 vi는 수정하고 저장을 어떻게 하는지 첨엔 모르죠..
<razGon_PG> 읽기 전용이라면요.
<seunghyun> 네
<seunghyun> vi 요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> vi는 사용법을 배우셔야 하고..
<seunghyun> 지금 vi 상태에서 수정중인데
<razGon_PG> 아. 저는 그거 사용해 본적이 없어서요^^;;
<seunghyun> 막혔어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> vi만 빼고 거기를 gedit로 바꿔서 쓰시면 괜찮아요
<razGon_PG> 간단히 gedit로 변경해서 쓰시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> vi가 안된다면 gvim을 쓰셔야 할건데
<seunghyun> 그럼 그렇게 해볼께요
<DarkCircle> 아마 일반 계정으론 쉽지 않을겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 일단 복사해서 메모장 같은데에 적어 놓구요.
<drake_kr> 아예 그래픽 화면이 없는 상태에서는 vi만 쓰는 경우도 종종 있으니 사용법을 알아두시면 좋긴 합니다만.. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 관리자 모드로 하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<DarkCircle> vim의 vi가 아니라 진짜 쌩짜 vi.
<drake_kr> (물론 저에게는 최강의 편집기가 vi라능)
<drake_kr> 헉 쌩짜 vi는 시로
<drake_kr> 확실히 전자담배가 있으니 "속이 안좋아서" 담배를 덜 피우게 되네..
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<seunghyun> 허얼 진짜 된다 ㅠㅠ
<seunghyun> 정말 고맙습니다.
<razGon_PG> 아마도 니코틴 성분때문에 그럴거에요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 담배 인터벌을 늘려주는 효과는 있네유
<razGon_PG> ^^;;역시 눈높이 교육을.ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> seunghyun: 고기 쏘세요
<seunghyun> 너무너무너무너무 고맙습니다. 이 문제때문에 2시간동안 뻘짓했네요
<razGon_PG> ^^;;
<razGon_PG> 여기 오셔서 질문하시면 될겁니다.
<seunghyun> 예 정말 고맙습니다ㅠㅠㅋ
<drake_kr> 고기는?
<razGon_PG> 여기 계신 분들은 예의만 잘지켜서 물어 보시면 잘이야기 하실겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 단, 고기가 필요합니다..ㅎ
<seunghyun> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아직 학생이시면..
<razGon_PG> 특히 저기 drake님은 조공으로 고기를 드리면 유혈사태를 막을수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 원래 학생이 돈이 많으니 괜찮구요
<razGon_PG> seony님이나 yemharc님은 사과드리면 되구요.
<razGon_PG>  imsu은 달걀같은거 드리면 됩니다.
<drake_kr> 에이 사과는 학생이 사기엔 너무..
<razGon_PG> 알같은거.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 막 길거리 차에 보면 사과 세알에 5처넌~
<DarkCircle> 이러는거 (..........................................................................)
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그분들이 그런 길거리 중국산 사과를 원하겠어?
<drake_kr> 미제 정품만 드시는 분들임
<razGon_PG> 미국은 쇠고기가 특산물이 아니라. 사과가 특산물임.
<drake_kr> 그나저나 왜 국방색이 아닌거야?
<razGon_PG> 근데 중국에서 만들지 않아요?
<drake_kr> paxconn 이던가..
<razGon_PG> foxcon
<razGon_PG> 카모메 식당. 혹시 여자친구랑 보실일 있으시면 보세요.
<razGon_PG> 확 끄는 재미는 없어도 일본영화 특유의 스토리 텔링이 있네요.
<drake_kr> 전제부터 불가네요
<DarkCircle> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그 foxconn!!!
<razGon_PG> 특히 거기 나오는 음식들 맛있어보여요.
<DarkCircle>   그건 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕이쟈나요잉?
<DarkCircle> 100만원짜리 사과를 상납하면 무한 애정이 기대 (응?)
<razGon_PG> 사과 상납하면 전폭적인 지지 받으실겁니다. ㅎ
<razGon_PG> seunghyun: 근데 어인일로 우분투를 사용하세요?
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 리눅스는 제가 봐도 서버가 어울리는 녀석이라서요.
<razGon_PG> 물론 데스크탑도 좋습니다.
<razGon_PG> 커피 루왁.... 엄청 비싼건데....ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가
<DarkCircle> http://item.gmarket.co.kr/detailview/Item.asp?goodscode=203230289&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_seqno=742672615&search_keyword=%b9%cc%b1%ba+%c0%fc%c5%f5%bd%c4%b7%ae
<DarkCircle> 이런것도 찾았 - -;
<DarkCircle> (미군 전투식량)
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/UDG9x
<razGon_PG> 짧게 만들기..ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 채널에 봇 하나 심을까 생각중
<razGon_PG> 100% 코피루왁 150g에 30만원돈 나오네요..헐.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 거창한건 아니고요 그냥 날씨나 환율이나 URL 줄여주는거 그리고 ubuntu.or.kr 게시글 요약+링크
<razGon_PG> 오옷1
<razGon_PG> 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_PG> 흠... 이래서 리눅스가 나의 가슴을 뛰게 한다니깐요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 윈도도 가능하지만...ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그냥 봇 하나 돌리면 되죠.
<razGon_PG> 봇에 대한 개념이 없습니다...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 대단한건 아니고요. 기능만 몇개 올려주면 =3 ...
<DarkCircle> 가령 저처럼 http://....로 시작하는걸 올렸다
<razGon_PG> 자동으로 해주는 건가요?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 봇이 저걸 인식해서 is.gd/1gDBv3d 이런식으로
<DarkCircle> 네 자동으로 하죠
<DarkCircle> 봇을 넣으면 한가지 안좋은점이
<razGon_PG> http://www.coffeetalk.kr/
<DarkCircle> 이걸 필요한기능"만"넣어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 쓸데없는 기능을 넣었다 싶으면 누군가가 자꾸 그런걸 가지고 놀죠
<DarkCircle> 채널이 겁나게 지저분해집니다. 색글도 도배되고요.
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 색글은 빼는게 원칙이라 전 일단 출력 메세지에 색글을 안넣구요
<DarkCircle> 필요한 내용만 나오게
<DarkCircle> 이미 http://github.com/darkcircle/ManalithBot  프로젝트를 진행중이고 실제 사용중에 있어서
<DarkCircle> 이거 그냥 가져다써도 될듯해요 .
<DarkCircle> 물론 필요하면 freenode <-> HanIRC 릴레이도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇겐 안하려고요. 왜냐면 거긴 그냥 거기일 뿐이고요. 여긴 진짜 "로코팀" 을 위한 채널이기 떄문이죠 .
<razGon_PG> 다트렉스 드신분 있으신가요?
<razGon_PG> 미군  전투 식량바요.
<razGon_PG> 급땡기는데요.
<razGon_PG> 운동할건데 괜찮아보여요.
<razGon_PG> 거기에 닭가슴살에 바 같이 먹으면 될거 같아요.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 마눌과의 전쟁에 대비해서도요.
<DarkCircle> 저놈이 봇탱이라는놈인데요 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> 안녕로봇!
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 서버에서 들어왔다능.
<razGon_PG> 우봇텡 하이!
<DarkCircle> 일단 지금 되는 기능 간단하게 말씀드리자면
<DarkCircle> 날씨, 구글, 트윗리더 셋이요.
<DarkCircle> !twit http://twitter.com/oisoo1
<ubuntu_bot> 작성시각 : 2012년 1월 12일 목요일 02:03:36, 본문 : 손가락을 잘못 세운 거 아니냐는 의견을 재고해서 거듭 알티. RT @tak0518: 아! 개봉박두 '어느 위대할 정치인을 위한 칸타타' 티켓예매는 낼 밤부터.. @congjee @funronga @oisoo1 http://t.co/RApCYkY1"
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 트윗최신글을 바로 가져올 수 있고요 뭐 특정 글 링크를 던져서 보여줄수도 있고 ...
<DarkCircle> !날씨 광주
<ubuntu_bot> [광주] . 온도: -6℃, 습도: 58%, 바람: 북풍, 10 km/h
<DarkCircle> 날씨랑.
<DarkCircle> !gg 우분투 코리아
<DarkCircle> 죽었나 -ㅅ- 아 안되지 .
<DarkCircle> 키가 없어서 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> =3
<razGon_PG> !날씨 서울
<ubuntu_bot> [서울] 맑음. 온도: -10℃, 습도: 62%, 바람: 북풍, 2 km/h
<razGon_PG> 오~!
<razGon_PG> 내일이 가장 추운날이 겟군요.
<DarkCircle> 듣기론 구글 API쓴다는데 자세한건 모르겠네요 저부분은 제가 만든게 아니라서 ...
<razGon_PG> !구글 카모메식당
<DarkCircle> 지금 구글은 안된다능 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 수정 가능하긴 한데 이전 코드를 날려먹어서 복구하는데 좀 힘들거예요
<DarkCircle> 시간 오래걸리므로 패스 =3
<DarkCircle> 지금 또 쓸 수 있는게 ... 잠깐만요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 우분투 패키지 검색도 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 우분투주식매매 되었으면 좋겠네요.
<DarkCircle> !ubu firefox
<ubuntu_bot> firefox  9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 : Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<razGon_PG> !ubu firefox
<DarkCircle> 시간이 쫌 걸리지만요 ㄱ-
<ubuntu_bot> firefox  9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 : Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<DarkCircle> !ubu build-essential
<ubuntu_bot> build-essential  11.5ubuntu1 : Informational list of build-essential packages
<razGon_PG> !ubu chrome
<ubuntu_bot> There is no result
<DarkCircle> !ubu chromium
<razGon_PG> !ubu google-chrome
<ubuntu_bot> There is no result
<ubuntu_bot> There is no result
<DarkCircle> 속도가 좀 느리니 양해해주시라능 -ㅅ-;
<razGon_PG> ^^;
<razGon_PG> 날씨가 좋다는.ㅇ
<DarkCircle> 우분투 서버 자체가 느려요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 뿐만 아니라 다른 패키지 검색도 되긴 한데 도움말이 변변치가 않아서 - -;
<DarkCircle> 도움말 막아버릴까...
<DarkCircle> !help
<ubuntu_bot> !도움, !help, 배워, !plugins
<DarkCircle> !plugins
<ubuntu_bot> 뒷북 트윗리더(twit), 뒷북 패키지 검색(deb|ubu|fed|gen), 구글 날씨(날씨), Google(gg)
<razGon_PG> !gg 다트렉스
<razGon_PG> 아 벌써 3시군요.
<razGon_PG> 내일 진료보기 위해서는 쉬어야 합니다.
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: 감사합니다. 조금이라도 이해하게 하려고 하신..
<razGon_PG> 그러나 저에게는 드레이크님의 피가 흐른다는.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 얼른 일찍 쉬세요
<DarkCircle> 엌!!
<DarkCircle> (...)
<razGon_PG> 조금 있다가 뵈어요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 넵 !
<razGon_PG> ^^
<razGon_PG> Good night, everyone! 再見!!
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 다시 들어오시는 드레잌 옹 ... ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr2 / 대만은 언제 가세유?
<DarkCircle> (...)
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 새벽3시마다 업데이트를 하지..
<noth> razGon_PG: 50 50 영화 괜찮네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-12
<boracay> 안녕하세요
<imsu> boracay, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> yemharc, 오셨구만유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 질문이 하나 있는데요
<imsu> matlab 같은 프로그램이 네트워크 쪽에서 어떤식으로 쓰이나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음...메타랩 네트워크라..
<yemharc> imsu: 일단 메타랩의 주 용도는 아세요?
<yemharc> 안계신가;;
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 말하면 메타랩 자체가 수학 연구 (인공지능, 알고리즘, 시뮬레이션 등등)고요
<yemharc> 네트워크쪽으로 사용한다고 해도 일반적인 네트워크 프로그래밍 용도보다는 네트워크 시스템 시뮬레이션에 많이 쓰여요
<yemharc> http://wireless-matlab.sourceforge.net  여기 보시면 무선 네트워크 구축때에 시스템 설계에 대한 시뮬레이션 프로젝트가 있고요
<imsu> yemharc, 잠깐 나갔다 오느라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 일단 신호처리 쪽에서는 매트랩을 써봤는데 다른 공학쪽에서는 어떤식으로 쓰이는지 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.findbestopensource.com/product/freemat  여기서는 각종 시뮬레이션, 2d/3d 이미지 플로팅 디스플레이, 가상화, 모든 데이터 타입에 대한 N차원 배열 조작, 병렬 프로그래밍에 대한 산술 처리 등등
<yemharc> 그 외에 prolog와 함께 인공지능 연구에도 쓰이고요
<imsu> 많구만; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 완전한 산술 - 특히 논문쪽은 여전히 포트란이 강세이긴 합니다. 그쪽은 예전부터 지금까지 쌓인 lib이 워낙 많기도 하고
<imsu> 그럼 밀님이 주로 사용하는 쪽은 어느쪽이에요?
<yemharc> 뭣보다 학계 자체에서 변화를 싫어해서요
<yemharc> 전 안쓰죠 (....먼산)
<boracay> ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> 아;; 그렇군요....
<yemharc> 메타랩의 강점은 특화되어 있는 점 보다
<yemharc> 그런 연구쪽으로 오랫동안 사용되서 방대한 lib이 있다는거죠
<yemharc> 특화 레벨 자체만 놓고 보면 사실 프로그래밍 언어들은 비슷해요
<yemharc> 그나마 그 와중에 계열이 좀 나뉘는거고요
<imsu> 저는 뭐 필터 계수 뽑아내고 데이타 플랏하고 기타 등등 아주 작은 부분에 국한되게만 사용해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (그러니까 A는 뭐에 더 효율적... 같은)
<yemharc> 그정도면 이미 다 쓰는거라고 봐야죠.
<yemharc> 매타랩같은 언어가 다양하게 안 쓰이는 이유는 별게 아니고요
<imsu> 활용도 측면에서 얘기할만한 좋은 쓰임새가 있을까해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 컴파일러나 인터프리터 같은 언어 파서가 각종 플랫폼에 포팅이 안 되어 있는것 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 일단 대학 학부같은 곳에서, 특히 기계공학, 석유공학, 에너지 관련 등등 [공학부]에서는 matlab은 일단 상식으로 깔고 가야 하고요
<yemharc> 그 사용도의 99%는 시뮬레이션입니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 컴퓨터 학부 쪽이랑 수학 쪽에서는 주로 알고리즘 개발 및 테스트에 많이 쓰이고요
<imsu> 이번엔 매트랩 실습 강의를 맡게 되어서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 알고리즘에 대한 시물레이션 정도 밖에 생각이 안나서 염치없게 질문합니다 헤헤
<yemharc> 수업듣는 학생들이?
<boracay> 저 학부때.. 전자기학 같은 수업에서 문제를 메틀랩으로 짜서 풀어오고 눈에보이지 않는 파형을 시뮬레이션해서 보여주도록 짜오라는 과제가 있었어ㅛ
<yemharc> 음... 일단 기억나는대로 손에 꼽아보면...
<yemharc> 공학쪽 시뮬레이션, 에너지쪽(원자로 등) 시뮬레이션, 알고리즘 개발/테스트, 금융 모델, 금융-파생상품 모델링, 수치해석
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 CPU, GPU 등등에 대한 테스트, 멀티코어 사용에 대한 시뮬레이션
<imsu> boracay, 음~ 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 영상처리, 이미지 처리
<imsu> yemharc, 시물레이션이라는 단어를 빼면 설명할 수 없는 언어;; 매트랩;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잇 젠장
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 좀 세밀하게 나가면 전자쪽에서 구형파 삼각파 톱니파 사인파 코사인파 등등등 단축파대/양측파대 진폭, 위상 스펙트럼 분석
<boracay> 제가 수업들을때 불만이였던게.. 메틀렙에 대해 하나도 모르는 사람들에게 과제를 내준거였는데..
<boracay> 지금 말씀하시는 시뮬레이션이던 수치해석 알고리즘 개발 테스트등.. 어쨌든
<yemharc> 가끔 좀 잘 다루는 업체에서는 매타렙으로 자동제어공학 시스템도 나오기도 하고
<boracay> 말하자면 수학공식으로 계산하는걸 컴퓨터에게 시키자느거자나요? 메틀랩의 장점이 스크립트 언어로 복잡한 계산식을 구현해서 답을 내는데 편한 툴이라는거고
<yemharc> 아 산으로 가는듯 하니 이건 여기까지;;
<yemharc> imsu: 학생들이 매타랩 처음 해보는 사람이 대부분이라면
<yemharc> 매타랩 강의에서 가장 유명(?)하고 흔한(!)게 칼만 필터 구현이에요
<yemharc> 이건 구글에 검색만 때려도 산더미처럼 나오기도 하고요
<yemharc> imsu: 수업할 학생들이 수학과인가요?
<imsu> 음;; 필터라;;; 처음부터 빡신데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 어떤 결과가 필요한 과정에 있어 공식이 대입되어 답을 도출하는 방법을 메틀렙으로 구현하는 방법을 간단히 알려주고 차후 기능 구현을 추가 하는 과정에서 좀더 복잡한 문제를 푸는 스크립을 작성을 요하게 하고.. 마지막으론 아웃풋 된 데이터를 간단한 차트화나.. 거기에 추가하여 시뮬레이션 같이 모형화 시켜 마무리 짓게하는방법이 좋지않을
<yemharc> 수학과면 깊게 생각하지 말고 매타랩으로 같이 알고리즘 하나를 구현해 보시는걸 추천해요
<imsu> yemharc, 하기사 매트랩은 필터 구현하는게 쉬우니 ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 메틀랩을 학생들이 모르니까 쫌 짬밥좀 먹은 고학번 선배는 다이렉트x이용해서 3d로 그려오더군요 메틀랩안쓰고;;
<yemharc> (학생들이 매타랩을 모르느다는 가정 하에)
<imsu> boracay, 오홋~ 그건 또 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 기계식 키보드에 키스킨 입히면 부질없는 짓인가..
<yemharc> imsu: 아, 그리고요
<yemharc> 매타랩하고 gunplot하고 연동 가능해요
<imsu> yemharc, 수업시간에 알고리즘에 대한 것들을 실습해보기는 할건데;; 그냥 처음 시작할 때 어느 분야에서 쓰이는지에 대해서 알려주고 싶어서요 ^^
<yemharc> imsu: 그건 뭐 한마디로 정리하면 [시뮬레이션]에 관련된 모든 분야네요
<drake_kr> 고무가 싫어서 기계식을 쓰는데 고무를 씌우다니..
<imsu> drake_kr, 안녕하세요~ 키스킨? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아;; 이형님 또 지름신 강림?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<imsu> 아오 캐드도 해야 하고 이번 학기는 좀 빡실듯합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: http://goo.gl/BjsOU
<imsu> yemharc, 애들에게 너무 많은걸 강요하신듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: http://goo.gl/7crrI  여기가 더 낫겠네요
<imsu> 저 이번 강의평가 보고 이젠 어려운거 안하려고 생각중이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음 여튼. 그러니까 가장 좋을거라 생각되는게 이미 기존에 수업한 알고리즘들 있잖아요?
<yemharc> 그거 한두개 정도를 같이 구현해 보고 과제든 그 자리에서 실습이든 하나 만들어서 최적화 해봐라 하는거죠
<yemharc> 제 머리로는 저 이외에 딱히 좋은건 안 떠오르네요 ㅎㅎ
<boracay>  imsu: 구글링이 최고일듯 해요 ㅎㅎ; matlab의 개요 응용 .ppt .pdf 로 검색해서 참조해보시면 의외로 많을듯해요
<imsu> yemharc, boracay, 감사합니다 ~~ ^^
<imsu> 좀 더 고민을 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 구글검색에 filetype:pdf +matlab
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> "아 나 요즘 감기 걸린 것도 아닌데 자꾸 콧물이나고 목이 갑갑해."
<drake_kr> 그러자 남자가 대답했다.
<drake_kr> "그게 감기 걸린 것 아닐까?"
<drake_kr> "아니 감기는 아닌데 열도 좀 있고 기침도 나오고.."
<drake_kr> "감기 맞는 거 같은데. 감기약 사먹어?"
<drake_kr> "감기 아니라니까!"
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그건 "나 감기 걸렸으니 약 사들고 튀어와" 라는거겠죠
<yemharc> (........)
<drake_kr> 줄때는 절대 감기약이라고 하면 안됨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 웅 뭐죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 비슷한 얘기로 차 얘기도 있는데
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아이폰에 *#06# 통화
<drake_kr> http://www.changdonghoon.com/113
<yemharc> 7, 8번째 숫자가 00이면 팍스콘 생산품
<drake_kr> 팍스콘 맞네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웃기다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여자어 너무 어려움
<imsu> 좀 억지도 있긴 하지만 공감 70프로 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐.. 흠..
<drake_kr> 헐 해석버전도 있네 http://misoworld.tistory.com/22
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아... 적어도 남자쪽 해설은 공감 충만이네요
<drake_kr> 난 둘다 이해되는디
<imsu> drake_kr, 빨리 결혼 하셔야겠네~
<yemharc> 아뇨 이해가 아니라 공감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금은 현도형 배려의 시기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이때 여자가 와야 배려해주실텐데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 왜이러세요 안그러셨잖아요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나한테 시동이 안 걸리냐고 물어봐라 아주..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 바로 이런말할듯
<imsu> 가져와
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 CSI냐
<imsu> 가져와가 더 멋짐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 난 이렇게 대답할듯
<drake_kr> '급하면 밥부터 먹어'
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> '화이팅~'
<imsu> '이별 문자가 통보되었습니다' 띠디딩~
<imsu> drake_kr, 윈7에서는 프로그램 설치하려고 exe 파일 클릭하면 자체적으로 스캔을 합니까?
<imsu> 설치한다는 메세지가 늦게 나오길래;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴터가 후져서 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> lexlove2, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 어서옵쇼잉~
<lexlove2> 돈은 못버는 데  바뿌네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> lexlove2, 히히 저도 마찬가지에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 동병상련이라고 하나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 어제 마눌님과 다투고 잠못자고 나오니 환자보는데 쓰러지는줄알았어요
<drake_kr> razGon_PG: 여자어는 참 어려운듯
<razGon_PG> 그냥 오늘은 회피입니다.
<razGon_PG> 이야기도 안하렵니다.
<razGon_PG> 몸이 힘드니 그냥 잠만..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> razGon_PG, 잉? 왜 싸우셨어요?
<lexlove2> 여자로써 할말이 없네요... ^^;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<boracay> ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> 소통의 기회가`~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<boracay> 전 요즘 마누라가 아침 잘 안챙겨주길래.. 나 아침 안주면 출근안한다했더니..-_-; 그냥 출근하지 말라고하네요;
<razGon_PG> 소통의 기회 따위는 없습니다.
<imsu> imsu_, 똘마니 허락도 없이 들어오다니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아침 챙겨주는 거 없어도 잘 먹습니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 이거먹지마라 저거 먹지 마라합니다.
<imsu> razGon_PG, 사모님도 일다니세요?
<razGon_PG> 챙겨주지도 아님시롱.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 애보십니다.
<razGon_PG> 챙겨주어도 어디서 이상한거만 들어서
<imsu> 애보는게 피곤하셔서 그런가봐요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그러면 제가 알아서 챙겨 먹게 해야 되는데 그것도 막아요.
<imsu> 그런거 보면 우리 어머님 세대는 참 대단하셔;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_PG> 앞으로 가라했으면 밀어주든지 아니면 알아서 가게 하든지 해야지.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 앞으로 가라면서 뒤에서 잡고 잇는 형국.
<imsu> 쩝;; 고생이십니다 ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그런다고 뒤로 가면 안된다고,
<razGon_PG> ì°¸....
<razGon_PG> 그래놓구 지는 잘한다고..
<imsu> 으흐흐~
<razGon_PG> 제가 남편 역할이나 남자 역할 잘하는 건 아니지만, 중요한 결정에서 틀어 놓구. 나보구 어쩌라구.
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 얼마전 고깃집에서 식사를 하고 있었는데;; 남편이 술먹는다고 큰소리로 호통치는 마눌님을 발견했습니다
<razGon_PG> 다크템플러만들어 내놓자고 해놓구. 로보틱스 퍼실러티 소환하는 경우와 마찬가지.
<imsu> 술만 먹으면 넌 실수하냐면서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 리버 생산~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 리버는 지금 돈의 흐름이 부족해서 다크가 가장 낫다 했는데.
<razGon_PG> 아니 리버가 최고야.
<razGon_PG> 이러시는....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 중공군 밀려 들어 오는데 고지 지켜라 하고 인원증원 안시키면 후퇴해서 다시 전선짜야지.
<razGon_PG> 그냥 뼈를 묻는다 하고 있고...
<imsu> 으흐흐~ 그래도 사랑스럽죠? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<imsu> 엄허~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 남들 10년이면 생기는 정이 3년만에 생겼습니다.
<razGon_PG> 하도 파란 만장해서요.
<imsu> 미운정? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아웅. 몰라요.
<imsu> 고생이 많으십니다~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저 잠시 기절할께요... 어제 4시간 밖에 못잤더니.. 돌아가신 할아버지가 어른 거리는 듯.
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 따라해볼까.. http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=55616&fbook=1
<imsu> razGon_PG, 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<yemharc> drake_kr: 계세요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> 아 이거 명환이형이 페이스북에 올린 명함입니까? ㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰 시스템 사운드 녹음할 방법 없나요?
<drake_kr> 시스템 사운드?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> OS가 내는 사운드요. 예를들면 앱 실행했을때 앱에서 나는 배경음/효과음같은거
<drake_kr> ... 안 해봤는데..
<yemharc> 영상은 그냥저냥 되는데 소리는 골떄리네요
<drake_kr> 음 hdmi에 사운드 같이 나가지 않나
<yemharc> 그땐 화면이 안 나가죠 (..)
<yemharc> 뭣보다 그걸 녹화해야 하는게 골치라서...
<drake_kr> 긍게.. 그걸 hdmi로 뽑으면 안됨?
<drake_kr> hdmi 스펙에 사운드 포함이잖어
<yemharc> 아니 그러니까 hdmi니 뭐니 해도 모니터 다이렉트는 되도 컴을 거쳐서는 안 되잖아요
<imsu> 패스 쓰루 말씀하시는건강;;
<drake_kr> 아........ 회사에 인코더 하나쯤은 있을줄 알았지..
<yemharc> 있긴 한데 윈도용 (...)
<drake_kr> 난감하네
<drake_kr> 윈도 쓰면 되지
<yemharc> 그럼 아이폰이 문제잖아요
<drake_kr> (하지만 우분투에서도 잡힐듯)
<drake_kr> 시발! 왜!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 컴 화면 부분녹화 되는 FOSS 없으려나...
<yemharc> 그나마 이게 제일 편하고 가능성 있을거 같은데요
<drake_kr> hdmi를 캡춰보드쪽으로 연결하고 사운드 그쪽 컴터 마이크에 연결하고
<drake_kr> 녹화시작 아이조아
<drake_kr> sqlite3 좀더 해보다 자야지
<boracay> yemharc:  팀뷰어라는 원격제어 어플이있는데 아이폰 원격제어해서 소리가 나는지는 모르겠네요
<imsu> drake_kr, 대단하셩 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> hdmi가 아니라 dvi
<yemharc> 음...
<drake_kr> dvi를 캡춰보드에 / 사운드를 마이크에
<yemharc> 사운드 케이블이 있으려나아...
<yemharc> 팀뷰어 속도는 어떤가요
<boracay> vnc보다는 빨랐던거같아요 그냥 느낌상이요
<drake_kr> display recorder 겠구만..
<drake_kr> 근데 뭘 써도 캡춰보드보다는 느릴수밖에 없음..
<boracay> 팀뷰어 소리 지원이 안되는가 보네요 검색질좀 해보니까요;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 팀뷰어로 뭘하시길래
<readytoact> 전 팀뷰어 쓰면서 사운도그 필요하다고 느껴본적이 없어서;;;
<readytoact> 다 서버관리라-
<boracay> 아이폰도 루팅하면
<boracay> 쉘콘솔 같은게 있어서 접속해서 만질수있나요?
<readytoact> 아이폰은 루팅을 안해봐서 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 네
<boracay> 안드로이드 쪽은 루팅하면 시스템 사운드쪽 ogg파일 pull해서 쓰면 되것는디;
<drake_kr> camtasia 같은 어플을 원하는걸겁니다..
<boracay> 요즘은 CES 관련기사 보면 재미난게 많이있네요
<boracay> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120111145951
<imsu> Seony, 어서옵숑 !~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아까부터 있었어. 말을 안했을 뿐..
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 은둔자 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: 애플은 제게 좌절을 줬습니다!!! 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 왜요
<yemharc> 케이블이 하나도 없으니 영상과 소리 동시녹화가 안되네요 (아이폰)
<Seony> 아이폰 녹화하면 영상 소리 둘다 동시 녹음되는 거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨. 기본적으로 아이폰 스크린캐스트 하려면 탈옥해야 하고
<Seony> 아... 스크린 녹화군요
<yemharc> 탈옥해도 현재 cydia 앱에서 음성까지 포함해 주는 물건은 없네요
<Seony> 근데 아이폰 화면 녹화와 음성녹음이 뭐에 필요한거에요?
<yemharc> 게임어플이요
<yemharc> 게등위 심사 넣는데 갑자기 음성까지 필요하다네요
<yemharc> 지금까진 그런적 없었는데...
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 심사 없어지지 않았어요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 눈 가리고 아웅이에요
<yemharc> 자율심사제도가 들어가긴 했는데
<yemharc> 이게 웃긴게 "오픈마켓에 올릴 때에는 안 받아도 된다" 거든요
<yemharc> 결국 국내 티스토어 같은데에 올리려면 여전히 등급심사 받아야 하고
<yemharc> 해외게임도 국내 발매하려면 받아야 해요
<yemharc> (그리고 현재 디아3 게등위가 심사 안해준다고 강짜 부리고 있습니다. 뛟뛟)
<Seony> 그럼 결국 여전히 해외 앱스토어 계정은 필요한거군요
<yemharc> 그런거죠...
<yemharc> 거기다 구글마켓은 그렇다 치고 앱스토어 경우에는 정부가 제대로 망쳐놓은게
<yemharc> 애플계정이라는게 한 국가 계정으로 쓰다보면 쉽게 못 옮기잖아요. 돈 들어간 것 때문에...
<Seony> 아무래도 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그러다 보니 아이폰에서 게임하던 유저들은 진작에 해외계정 쓰고 있고
<yemharc> 그런 와중에 국내 앱스토어 열렸는데 1등 다운로드 (1주일간) 수가 2천....
<imsu> Seony, 후딱 준비 끝마쳤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 벌써
<imsu> 이젠 돈벌러 갈준비 해야겠군 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 게임앱 최다 다운로드가 누적 5만도 안되요...
<yemharc> 비참합니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<imsu> Seony, 문제 쭉 훑어 보니 풀이과정 안떠오르는게 없어서 헤헤
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 연필로 공식만 끄적거리다 보니 벌써 20~30 문제 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> suapapa, 안녕하세요 정말 오랜만에 뵙는듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 새해 복 많이 받으셨사옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~
<suapapa> 꿀꿀한 일이 있어서 IRC에 왔더니 기분이 좀 풀리네요 ㅎ
<imsu> 오홋~ 진정한 변태다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 새해엔 하시는일 잘 풀리시길 바랍니다 헤헤 ~ ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 전이만 숑숑숑 즐거운 하루 보내시길 ^^
<nosayattack> 안녕하세요
<nosayattack> 뭐좀 질문해도 될까요
<nosayattack> 우분투 초본데요..
<nosayattack> 웹서버를 돌릴려고하는데
<razGon_PG> 저와 같으신 분 많군요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 제 3개월전질문.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> nosayattack: 저도 초보입니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 웹서버 돌리시는 것만 목적이신가요?
<razGon_PG> 서버가 어찌 보면 인공위성 같은거라서요. 서버 한 번 돌리기 시작하면 다목적용으로 기능 확장이 되는 경우가 많습니다.
<nosayattack> 아 죄송합니다 갑자기 아버지가 심부름시키셔서;;
<nosayattack> 질문하다가 말았네요..
<razGon_PG> nosayattack: 나이가 어떻게 되요?
<nosayattack> vsftpd 설치까지 하고 유저까지 등록은 했거든요..
<nosayattack> 아 나이는 올해 25입니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 아 그정도면 어느정도 굴리시는데 개념은 있으시겠구.
<yemharc> razGon_PG: nosayattack 안녕하세요
<nosayattack> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 안녕하세요? 우분투의 현자님.
<yemharc> 엥;;
<nosayattack> 네.. 문제는... 경로가 문제인데...
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현자... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 비슷한 문제에 부딪히는 군요.
<nosayattack> ㅁㅁㅁ /var/www 으로 잡고싶은데
<razGon_PG> FTP 에 연동시켜서 하고 싶으시죠?
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 제 이미지는 뭐인걸까요;;
<nosayattack> ssh 로밖에 안되네요
<razGon_PG> 그거 힘들어요.
<nosayattack> ㅠㅠ 그렇네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 가능한게 웹서버에서 설정을 변경해서 연계시키는 방법이 편합니다.
<razGon_PG> 정확히는 아파치
<razGon_PG> 아파치의 설정을 바꾸어서 연계시키는 방법을 쓰심이 좋습니다.
<Seony> razGon_PG: 도사 다되셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아예 계정을 웹서버 전용 계정을 만드심이 좋습니다.
<yemharc> 음. 그러니까 vsftp로는 /var/www 접속이 안된다는 말씀이신건가요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 처음 힘들어하시는 부분이 비슷하죠.
<yemharc> 무식한 방법 / 어거지 / 힘든것 3가지 방법이 있겠군요
<Seony> yemharc: 웹서버에 올라갈 파일들을 Ftp로도 관리하고 싶다는 말씀인듯..
<razGon_PG> 가능은 한걸로 알고 있는데. 복잡한걸루 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 사실 간단하게 해결 가능한데, 문제는 위험해서 추천을 안해드려요...
<Seony> 보안상 안좋아서...
<razGon_PG> 조채연님에게 질문했는데.
<Seony> 정작 그렇게 쓰고있는 1인 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그분이 말한 부분입니다.
<razGon_PG> 혹시....
<yemharc> 1. 루트로 sftp접속 / 2. 접속하는 유저 계정을 아파치와 동일하게 세팅하고 /var/www 퍼미션 775
<razGon_PG> 루트로긴?
<yemharc> 3. 유저 홈 디렉토리 설정 (아파치)
<Seony> 아뇨. 루트로 로긴 안해도 되는데요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 무식한 방법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한큐에 모든게 해결되지만 보안구멍
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 회사 사내서버 귀찮아서 저렇게 하거든요 (먼산)
<Seony> 한 유저를 골라서 그 유저의 그룹을 www-data로 주고 umask를 0002로 주면 되는데...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한 큐에 해결되는데 문제는 보안상 위험하거든요..
<Seony> yemharc: 저희도 그렇게 써요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 귀찮으니까 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저도 그렇게 합니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 그렇죠. 어차피 외부망도 아니니...
<Seony> 저희는 외부망도... ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 개인서버에서 빼갈거 뭐 있지도 않고요.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 부잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 실은 제가 그렇게 하자고 햇어요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개발자들이 하도 퍼미션 때문에 짜증난다고 지롤들 해서..
<razGon_PG> 역시 간편하게
<razGon_PG> 한국은 간편을 보안보다 더 중요시 하는듯.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 귀찮긴 해요 사실
<razGon_PG> 성질급한 한국인.ㅋ
<Seony> 많이 귀찮죠. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 근데 그러다 보니 나름 보안 챙긴다고... 루트계정은 저밖에 모르고 (9대 중 7대)
<razGon_PG> 처음에 계정과 보안에 대한 개념에서 혼돈 되어서 우분투 접을까도 생각했습니다.
<yemharc> 심심하면 전화오고 (...)
<yemharc> 2일 전부터 "저 이날 연차" ....하고서 결국 출근하기도 하고
<yemharc> orz
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 중요인사 시군요.
<yemharc> 권력 쪼금 있습니다 우핫핫 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 중국업체로 스카웃되시면 회사 날아가는 거임.
<yemharc> 근데 덕분에 온갖 잡다한 거 다 해요...
<razGon_PG> 원래 권력이 있으면 귀찮은 것도 다해야 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 안하는 인간이 있어서 문제죠.
<yemharc> 근데 마케팅 부서도 아닌데 홍보용 동영상 편집하고 있는건 좀 아닌거 같아요 ㅠ
<yemharc> Seony: 아이무비 좋네요
<razGon_PG> iMovie?
<yemharc> 순식간에 특수효과 주룩주룩 흘러넘치는 영상이...
<razGon_PG> 검색!!!
<Seony> 아이무비가 무쟈게 쉽죠
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 맥용 동영상 편집 툴이에요
<Seony> 진짜 클릭/드래그 만으로 영상이 만들어지는... 아주 편하죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아이패드는 안되나요?
<yemharc> 아 근데 일단 nosayattack 님 문제부터 해결하죠;;
<Seony> iOS용이라 아니라 맥용..
<yemharc> 폰/패드용도 있어요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 폰/패드용도 있었군요..
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 음... 근데 불편하지 않을까 싶네요
<yemharc> 전에 WWDC에서 같이 나왔죠
<yemharc> 기능이 더 약해요
<yemharc> 폰으로는 작아서 확실히 불편하고
<razGon_PG> nosayattack: 계정 문제는 잘해결되고 있나요?
<yemharc> 패드로는 되려 맥보다 편하기도 하네요. 다만 인코딩/디코딩 시간이 좀 깁니다
<nosayattack> 아 죄송합니다 아버지께서 또 뭐 시키셔서;;;
<nosayattack> 질문하다가 딴데로 샛네요;;
<nosayattack> 네이버에서 검색을하면 passwd 에서 경로를 바꿔주면 된다는 글이 많길래
<nosayattack> 해당아이디를 /var/www 으로 바꿔줬는데도 반응이 없더군요;;
<yemharc> 그것만 바꿔봐야 퍼미션때문에 안될거에요
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_PG> nosayattack: 윈도우말고 다른 운영체계사용하신적 있으신가요?
<yemharc> usermod -G apache2 계정
<yemharc> usermod -d /var/www 계정
<yemharc> chmod 775 /var/www
<razGon_PG> 옷! 퍼미션!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 굿 저녁~!
<yemharc> sudo service vsftpd restart; sudo service apache2 restart
<yemharc> 정도면 대충 꼼수로 되긴 하겠군요
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 모닝굿 :)
<yemharc> 감기는 좀 괜찮아요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아니 숙주가 죽지 않을정도로 숨만 쉬게끔 해주는듯... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 원래 숙주는 뿌리까지 벗겨먹어야 맛이죠 (...)
<nosayattack> usermod -G apache2 계정 했는데 그룹이 없대요..;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 머 아무튼... 그려.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nosayattack> 아파치2 그룹이 없다는건... 제가 뭘 안깔아서 그런걸까요;;
<nosayattack> 다 깔았는것같은데..;;
<nosayattack> 아 전 os를 윈도만 쭉 써봐서 다른건 안써봤어요 ^^;
<nosayattack> 옛날에 윈도3.1이랑 m도스인가 써본 기억은 있어요
<razGon_PG> 리눅스는 원래 자체가 유닉스라는 네트워크를 기반으로 하는 운영체제라서요.
<razGon_PG> 한컴퓨터에서 여러명이 같이 사용한다라는 개념을 가지고 있습니다. 물론 예외도 있지만요.
<razGon_PG> 그렇기 때문에 계정과 권한에 대한 생각을 꼭가져야 합니다. 윈도우는 그컴을 앉은 사람이 왠간하면 다 다룰수 있지만, 리눅스는 그렇지 못합니다. 그게 다, 권한 이라는 것에 묶여서 그렇죠.
<nosayattack> 그렇군요.. 근데 느낌은 도스랑 비슷하네요.. 명령어도 외워야하고..
<razGon_PG> 때문에 웹서버나 FTP서버등을 다룰때에 권한도 같이 생각해야 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 예 도스도 결국은 유닉스의 자손이니깐요.
<razGon_PG> 유닉스가 언어의 아브라함입니다.
<yemharc> 음냐
<yemharc> nosayattack: 그룹을 www-data로 하세요
<yemharc> usermod -G www-data 계정
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 아까 www-data라고 얘기했는데..
<nosayattack> usermod -G www-data 계정 으로 방금해봤는데 반응이 없네요..
<nosayattack> 계정 생성할때
<Seony> 음... 그냥 /etc/group 수정하는 게 빠를 듯..
<nosayattack> 아.. 네 해볼께요
<razGon_PG> 오.,, 역시 고수님들의 실질적인 코멘트.
<razGon_PG> 왠 역사이야기를 하다니...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 아직 초보. 초보...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 그나저나 저도 질문요.
<razGon_PG> 주식거래 우분투에서 하려면  VM돌려야 하나요?
<razGon_PG> XP돌리고 HTS돌려야 하는 방법밖에 없나요? Wine으로는 안되는 지요?
<nosayattack> www-data:x:33:계정명 이렇게 되어있으면 된게 맞나요
<Seony> 네. 로그아웃 했다가 다시 로그인 하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 참... 하나 더..
<nosayattack> 예 해보겠습니다
<Seony>  /etc/passwd 열어서 계정 명에 1000:1000 이렇게 적혀있는 부분에서,
<Seony> 1000:33 이라고 바꿔주시면 되요
<razGon_PG> nosayattack: 헉.. 혹시 서버를 윈도우 안올리고 돌리시는 건가요?
<Seony> umask 값 수정도 해야하고...
<nosayattack> 네네???
<razGon_PG> 커멘드 입력으로 우분투 돌리시는 거죠?
<nosayattack> 서버를 윈도우 안올린다는게 무슨말인가요........
<razGon_PG> 저는 커멘드 입력하기 귀찮아서 gui올려서 사용합니다.
<nosayattack> 원격으로 우분투 하고있어요..^^
<razGon_PG> SSH?
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요. 저와 같은 VNC는 아니시군요..
<nosayattack> 제가 초보라서 무슨말인지를 모르겠어요 ㅠoㅠ
<razGon_PG> 그냥 명령어 입력하시면서 원격으로 하고 있으신거죠?
<nosayattack> 저 vnc 썼어요
<nosayattack> 울트라vnc인가 뭔가 그거 쓰고있어요~
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<nosayattack> 제가 우분투 데스크톱버전에서 서버설치해서 쓰는중인데 우분투 서버버전이 아니라서 잘안되는게 아닐까 싶네요 ㅠㅠ;
<Seony> 그런 거랑은 아무 상관 없습니다.
<yemharc> 상관없죠
<Seony> umask 값만 수정하면 다 된건데...
<razGon_PG> 앗! 먼저 말씀하셨다.
<razGon_PG> 단 한가지 차이는 32비트 기반이 주이냐 64비트기반이 주이냐의 차이죠.
<nosayattack> 64비트를 깔았어요.........;;
<Seony> 그것도 서버 입장에서는 크게 상관없어요..
<nosayattack> 다행이군요ㅕ
<Seony> 어차피 아파치랑 ftp 돌리는 정도면..
<razGon_PG> 어짜피 윈도우 올리고 안올리고 차이
<yemharc> 그러니까 가장 좋은 개인서버는 안쓰는 구형 노트북 (...)
<Seony> 네. 노트북이 서버로 쓰기 제일 좋죠. 정전에 강해서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만 배터리 수명이 다 됐다면 epic fail...
<nosayattack> 배터리가 ups 기능을 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> UPS도 사야 되겠군요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 개인용서버인데 굳이 필요?
<nosayattack> 1000:33 이라고 바꾸고 저장했어요..
<nosayattack> 이젠 뭘 하면 될까요.
<razGon_PG> 싼거는 10만원대군요.
<nosayattack> 경로를 /var/www으로 잡아주는건 이제 passwd에서 고쳐주면 되나요?
<nosayattack> hoem 디렉토리에서 var/www으로 고쳐요~?
<Seony> 경로는 건드리지 마시구요, sudo vi /etc/profile 해서 umask 0002 추가하세요.
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출..
<nosayattack> 맨밑에줄에다가 추가하면되나요~?
<nosayattack> 아 외출하셨군요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> nosayattack: 파일 여시면 제일 아랫줄에 umask 022라고 되어 있을거에요
<yemharc> 그거 수정하세요
<nosayattack> 그 문구가 없어요...
<yemharc> 없으면 추가하시구요
<nosayattack> if 문구만 잔뜩 있네요
<yemharc> 제일 아래에다 덧붙이시면 돼요
<nosayattack> 그냥 맨밑에다가 붙여넣으면 되는건가요
<yemharc> 있으면 수정, 없으면 생성
<nosayattack> 예 알겠습니다
<nosayattack> 했습니다.
<yemharc> 재로그인요
<nosayattack> ;; 왜 안되는지 모르겠네요...;;
<nosayattack> 윈도우2003서버도 리눅스서버처럼 웹페이지 뜨는 반응속도가 빠를까요?
<yemharc> 윈도쪽은 먹통인지라 모르겠네요;;
<razGon_PG> 저도 첫서버는 우분투입니다.
<nosayattack> 윈도우는 관리하는 툴이 있어서 설정이 편한데
<nosayattack> 리눅스는 간단한 ftp도 어렵게 쩔쩔매야한다는게...ㅜㅜ
<nosayattack> 근데 성능은 리눅스가 좋으니;;
<yemharc> 음 글쎄요... 그거야말로 생각하기 나름인지라
<yemharc> 예를들면 우분투 서버도 gadmin-proftpd같은 GUI 관리툴이 있죠
<nosayattack> 헐 그런게 있나요
<yemharc> 근데 대부분 리눅스 서버는 X...그러니까 그래픽 환경을 배제해서 리소스를 최대한 확보하려고 하니까 다들 잘 모르는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 개인용이야 상관없지만 진짜 서버 메인테넌스 실무쪽으로 가면 죄 다 흑백화면이고요
<razGon_PG> 다 글씨만 쓰죠.
<yemharc> 그리고 재미있는게, 설정을 세밀하게, 그리고 복잡하게 할 수록 GUI툴이 더 어려워집니다.
<razGon_PG> 서버는 서버입니다.
<yemharc> GUI설정창을 열었더니 빼곡하게 상단에 탭이 있고 각 탭마다 왼쪽에 서브메뉴가 나뉘고 그 메뉴에 들어가면 온갖 체크리스트가 나열되고...
<yemharc> 이러면 정말 더 복잡해요
<yemharc> 더 어렵고요
<yemharc> 그리고 그건 수많은 옵션들을 다 다룰 수 있게 하면 할 수록 더 심해집니다.
<nosayattack> 음... 다시 처음부터 깔아서 해봐야겠군요;;
<yemharc> 간단하게 경험해 보자면... MS오피스 워드를 열고 온갖 툴바를 다 활성화 시켜보거나, 워드 환경설정을 열어보면 쉽게 그 기분을 느낄 수 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 역시...우분투의 현자십니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> ;;
<yemharc> 음 그렇네요. 생각해 보니 저 오피스 워드는 여기서 본거군요
<yemharc> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/david_pogue_says_simplicity_sells.html
<yemharc> 이거 재밌습니다 :)
<razGon_PG> !날씨 광주
<nosayattack> 번거롭게 해서 죄송합니다;; 다시 질문해도 될까요..
<yemharc> 네
<nosayattack> 리눅스 버서에서 흔히 많이 사용한다는 vsftpd로 전 꼭 ftp를 쓰고싶은데..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 음... 그런데 지금 ssh는 설치하셨죠?
<nosayattack> 네;;
<yemharc> ftp프로그램 주소창에 sftp://주소 해보세요
<nosayattack> 그걸로하면 뜨기는뜨는데
<nosayattack> 상위 루트까지 다 보여지고;;
<nosayattack> 왜그러냐면요... 제가 xe를 쓸려는데
<nosayattack> 쉬운설치를 위해서
<yemharc> 아, 그 FTP연동 쓰려고 하시는군요
<nosayattack> ftp 설정입력에서
<nosayattack> 네
<nosayattack> 근데 ssh보다는 그냥 ftp 설정으로
<nosayattack> 하고싶은데
<Ponics_Beginner2> 훔.. 상위 경로로 이동 못하게 하는건.. vsftpd.conf 파일을 쪼물딱 거리면 해결 됩니당... 휙~!
<Seony> chroot off 하시면...
<nosayattack> 아.. 제가 말을 잘못한거 같네요..
<Seony> nosayattack: 시간만 소비하고 얻어가는 게 없으신 거 같아서 제가 정리를 해드릴께요.
<nosayattack> ftp 접속을하면 /var/www 으로 기본으로 들어가지게만 하면되는데;;
<razGon_PG> 반대로 하세요.
<Seony> 1. /etc/passwd 파일을 열어서,
<Seony> 예를 들어서, username:1000:33:Brian Jung,,,:/home/username:/bin/bash 이라고 적혀있다면,
<Seony> 아 이미 수정이 되어있군요. 그러니까 1000:1000 을 1000:33 으로 고쳐주시고,
<Seony> 2. /etc/group 열여서 www-data:x:33: 이라고 적힌걸 www-data:x:33:username 이라고 고쳐주시고,
<Seony> 3. vi /etc/profile 열어서 umask 0002 적어서 저장한 뒤,
<Seony> 유저의 폴더에 웹용 폴더를 하나 만드세요.
<nosayattack> 관리자계정에만 해당되는건가요?
<Seony> 네. 위의 1,2,3 모두 관리자만 편집할 수 있어요.
<Seony> 유저 홈디렉토리에 웹용 폴더를 만드는데, 예를 들면 /home/username/www
<razGon_PG> 역시 일목요연하시군요.
<Seony> 현재 접속중이인 유저명이 username이라면, mkdir $HOME/www
<Seony> 4. 그런 다음 sudo vi /etc/apache2/site-available/default
<Seony> 아... sudo vi /etc/apache2/sites-available/default 네요
<Seony> 열어서 두 줄만 수정해주면 되는데요,
<nosayattack> 예 해보겠습니다
<Seony> 그러니까, /var/www 라고 되어있는 부분을, /home/username/www 라고 고쳐주시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 다 고친 뒤, sudo service apache2 restart
<Seony> 그냥 편하게 리붓하세요.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 리붓한 뒤, 로그인해서 touch test 하신 뒤, ls -l test 해서 rwxrw-r-- username www-data 라고 나오면 정상입니다.
<Seony> 지금 제가 설명드린건 /var/www 대신, /home/username/www 로 쓰겠다는 얘기에요.
<Ponics_Beginner2> 훔.... 저건.... 저건...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 기본 으로 되지 않는가 싶습니다만...
<Ponics_Beginner2> 머 아무튼 정확한 환경을 모르니..
<Ponics_Beginner2> 일단.. 잠슝... 휙~!
<Seony> 그리고 /home/username/www 이하 모든 디렉토리와 파일에 대해서 아파치가 쓰기권한을 갖기 때문에 보안상 좀 위험한 부분도 있구요...
<nosayattack> 보안상 위험하지 않게하고 /var/www 으로 사용하는건 불가능한건가요?
<Seony> 위험하지도 않으면서 /var/www로 vsftp 접속해야하고 거기에 읽고쓰고 다 하는 방법은 없습니다.
<Seony> 말이 안되는 설정이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<nosayattack> 그렇군요..
<yemharc> 가능...은 한데 완전 삽질이죠
<yemharc> 아파치 자체를 뜯어고쳐야 하니...
<yemharc> (정확히는 아파치 데몬의 권한들)
<yemharc> 음... 여튼 저거랑 별개로 vsftpd설정은 초간단으로 해 드립니다.
<yemharc> vi /etc/vsftpd.conf 여시고
<yemharc> 29번, 33번, 117번, 118번 줄의 주석 해제하시고
<yemharc> sudo service vsftpd restart
<yemharc> 끝입니다
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 줄의 내용이 버전마다 다르죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> 그럼 XE 쉬운설치랑 상위폴더 못 나가게 하는 chroot 설정 다 됩니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 10.04부터 11.10까지는 동일하더군요
<nosayattack> 어............;;
<DarkCircle> 어지간하면 **ftpd 는 쓰지 마세요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 sftp 쓰시면 루트로도 접속 되는데요 =3
<yemharc> 그냥 ssh가 (...먼산)
<DarkCircle> 긍까 밀옹 말씀은 그나마 좀 쉽게 할 수 있는 방법중 하납니다.
<Seony> scp가 제일 편하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> (대신 보안에 대한 그 어떤 보증 따위는 없다능)
<Seony> 일단 scp는 경로만 알면 원하는 자리에 꽂아넣을 수 있으니..
<DarkCircle> (물론 저도 마찬가지 =3)
<yemharc> 앜ㅋㅋ 이래서 오픈소스는... 방법이 다 달라!!! ㅋㅋ
<nosayattack> 그러면.. /var/www 이 경로는 웹으로 주로 쓰지않는 경로인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그건 사람 맘이죠.
<DarkCircle> 배포판에 따라 다르죠.
<Seony> 그 경로를 쓰던 저 경로를 쓰던 그건 관리자 맘이구요..
<nosayattack> home/계정  이런식으로 주로
<nosayattack> 아....
<Seony> 단지 우분투는 /var/www로 정해놨을 뿐...
<yemharc> 전 짧아서 /opt에다 합니다
<DarkCircle> /var/www/localhost를 쓰는데도 있고
<DarkCircle> /home/www를 쓰는데도 있고
<DarkCircle> /var/www 를 쓰는데도 있고
<Seony> 맥은 /Library/WebServer/Documents/
<nosayattack> 와 그냥 자기가 쓰고싶은데다가 쓰는거군요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇죠. 그냥 내가 꼴리는대로 쓰면 그만. 어디다 써도 상관 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 윈도처럼 막 wwwhome 이런데다 넣는다든가 꼭 이런 공식에 안따라줘도 됩니다.
<nosayattack> 리눅스는 절대적인줄알았어요;;
<nosayattack> 설명이 죄다 그렇게 나와있어서;
<yemharc> 아뇨 되려 리눅스라 절대값이 없어요...
<yemharc> 그런건 그냥 "우리 기본값은 이렇게 하자" 라는 일종의 암묵적인 규칙이에요
<DarkCircle> 춥네 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그런고로 우리 모두 웹페이지는 다른곳에 두고 /var/www는 꼬꼬마 해커친구들을 위해 /dev/null로 링크를 걸어줍시다 (탕!!)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 그냥 127.0.0.1로 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "난 짱쎈 해커! 너의 아이피만 알면 내 친히 공격해주마!!" "1..127.0.0.1입니다!!"
<yemharc> (어느 중학생의 실화입니다)
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 재미있군요  TED ! 또한 감명 깊었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 홈피를 어떻게 만들어야 될지도 판단이 섯구요.
<razGon_PG> 원하는 무언가를 긁어주는 그느낌.ㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 그 테드강의 좋지 않나요?
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 감동입니다.
<razGon_PG> 유머와 위트가 번득이는 강의였습니다.
<yemharc> 음 그거말고... 잠시만요
<Ponics_Beginner2> 밀옹 / 역시.. 밀옹은 위트와 지식이 철철 넘쳐나는
<yemharc> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/alexis_ohanian_how_to_make_a_splash_in_social_media.html
<yemharc> 이것도 짧고 굵은 강의에요
<nosayattack> 에혀.... 그냥 포기해야겠네요.....ㅜㅜ
<nosayattack> 이거때문에 어제부터 씨름중인데 해결이 안되네요..
<nosayattack> 질문에 답변해주신분들 감사합니다.
<nosayattack> 수고하세요~
<razGon_PG> 혼란스러울겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 패러다임이 바뀌니.
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_PG> 오 멋진 강의내요.
<yemharc> 네. 짧고 굵죠
<razGon_PG> 솔직해지자. 톡까놓구 이야기 하자 이거죠.
<razGon_PG> 직관적으로.
<yemharc> 하지만 냉정하게 말하면 "웹에선 니가 시작해도 니꼐 아님 ㅇㅇ" 일까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 정답입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 처음에는 무슨 말인가 하고 듣고 있는데. 마지막에 감동의 물결이..
<yemharc> 그러니 모두 외칩시다 Mr. Splash Pants
<razGon_PG> nosay님은 컴퓨터에 윈도우만 있는 줄 알고 살아왔는데. 그것을 벗어난 다른 세계로 오니 문화적인 충격이 였을겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 윈도우에서는 이렇게 하면 됬는데.리눅스 오니 이게 그게 아니고 아니라도 쳐도 사고체계가 다른 거 같은 느낌이 들었을 겁니다.
<yemharc> 아.. 뭐 그런 부분은 있겠네요
<razGon_PG> 제가 처음에 계정이니 권한이니 이야기 한게 이런 부분에 대한 개념 이해가 없으면 하나하나가 어려운 설정입니다.
<razGon_PG> 제가 그랬으니깐요. 하지만 그것을 넘어서면 또다른 세계가 나오죠.
<razGon_PG> 제가 진료와 게임때문에 윈도우를 하지 다른건 거의 리눅스서버를 이용합니다.
<razGon_PG> 윈7은 단말기일뿐..
<razGon_PG> 모든 자료와 데이타는 서버에 모아 놓죠.
<razGon_PG> 내부와 외부든 제 데이타를 담은 서버에 인터넷만 있으면 연결하죠.
<razGon_PG> 지금은 이서버 날아가면 ....아웅..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 뭐 확실히 서버라던가 알게되면 세상이 좀 넓어지긴 합니다만
<razGon_PG> 문제는 인생은 더 복잡해지죠.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 윈도니 리눅스니를 떠나서 서버/클라이언트 같은것부터 알아야하니까요
<Ponics_Beginner2> 밀옹 / 겁나 또 어두워진... 자자... 이제 전빵문 받고 다들 퇴근 ㄱㄱ~!
<razGon_PG> 저도 조금있으면 퇴근요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 퇴근합니다. 있다뵈요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Ponics_Beginner2> .
<lexlove2> 퇴근합니다.
<noth> 친구가 흑깨인절미 줬는데 맛있네요
<WankstaR> 하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 아 잠자려는데 마눌이 깨우네요
<jason-jang> 지금 깨면 언제 주무신데?
<razGon_OpQ> 자다가 일어낫어요 한두시간되었네요
<razGon_OpQ> 좀있다자죠뭐.
<jason-jang> 예,
<razGon_OpQ> 그나저나 질문있어요
<jason-jang> ?
<razGon_OpQ> 주식거래위해 hts설치하려면 vm밖에 방법이 없나요?
<jason-jang> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 와인은 안되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 흠...
<jason-jang> 와인은 안될 겁니다.
<jason-jang> 해보진 않았지만, *거의* 안될 겁니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 그러면 코어는 둘째치고 램이 필요할텐데요 몇기가정도면 충분할까요?
<jason-jang> 램은 크게 필요없어요. 아마 제 알기론 이미 razGon_OpQ 님 시스템 정도면 충분해요.
<razGon_OpQ> 지금 현재4기가약간 못되게 ㅈ작동하고있는데 말이죠
<jason-jang> 충분 합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 한 1기가배분해주면 될까요?
<jason-jang> 예, 그래도 되고요.
<razGon_OpQ> Vm에요.
<jason-jang> 예.
<razGon_OpQ> 흠 그러면 설치해야겠군요. 아무래도 그리가야할듯.
<razGon_OpQ> 갈수록 클라우드쓰는거 같아요
<jason-jang> 예, hts 는...
<jason-jang> 최근 hts 개발팀원...인 사람 얘기를 들은 적있는데...곧 리눅스용 으로도 나올 듯 해요.
<razGon_OpQ> 오!
<jason-jang> "곧" <--- 참 어려운 얘기죠.
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 인증서문제..
<razGon_OpQ> 올해는 되려나?
<razGon_OpQ> 나왔는데 레드헷이면?
<drake_kr> razGon_OpQ: http://www.bb-missile.net/1286
<jason-jang> 예, 인증서 문제는 리눅에서도 받아주고 있죠. 제 듣기론 사용자 편의때문이 아니라, hts 보안때문에 바꾸는 걸로 들었어요.
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 윈도우나 리눅이나 보안문제가 문제죠
<razGon_OpQ> 흠흠
<razGon_OpQ> 홈피이번에 만들려구했는데..쩝
<drake_kr> 아
<razGon_OpQ> 다 겉돌고 있네요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 사이다 사러 나가기 귀찮은데..
<razGon_PG> 윈도우  XP 64비트판이 있던가요?
<drake_kr> 예
<drake_kr> ftp나 sftp 열어주시면 보내드리죠
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<razGon_PG> 벌써 만들었네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그나저나 XP굴리려면 VM에서 몇기가 필요할까요?
<razGon_PG> 한 20기가면 될까요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저는 120G짜리 하나 쓰고 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 아예 저처럼 넉넉하게 잡는것도 좋구요
<razGon_PG> 음. 별루 안할건데.
<razGon_PG> 한 30기가 잡으면 넘 부족하지 않으려나요?
<razGon_PG> HTS를 위한 정도로만요.
<drake_kr> 음.. xp mode가 40G부터 시작합니다..
<razGon_PG> 허거..
<drake_kr> 용량은 알아서 쓰시는거고..
<razGon_PG> 그러면 한 40기가를..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 8G 잡아도 충분할수 있죠
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 제경우 안된다 싶으면 그냥 vm 열고 때려박아버리기때문에 120G 잡았죠
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 저는 그리 많이 쓸거 같지 않아서요.
<razGon_PG> 그정도만 했습니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 첨엔 뭐 그리 많이 쓰겠나 싶었는데요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아잉패드 살까..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 아잉패드 사는날은 휴대폰 끊는 날입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 인류종말의 날.
<drake_kr> 아 정말..
<drake_kr> 담배 피울만한데가 없네요
<razGon_PG> 끊으세요.
<razGon_PG> 잠배는 정말 안좋은 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 담배.
<drake_kr> 담배 피우는 사람중 그걸 모르는 사람이 있을까요?
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 감자튀김 살찌우는데 문제인거 알면서 그러죠
<razGon_PG> 근데 어째요.. 맛있는데.ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 짠거 튀긴거 안좋죠
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 또 너무 안 먹으면 안 되고..
<razGon_PG> 인생의 재미가 없죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> VM으로 쓰실거면
<DarkCircle> 램은 충분히 VM에 상납하세요 RR
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲ
<razGon_PG> 1기가 주었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 램을 4기가 확장시키려구요.
<DarkCircle> 요샌 램값이 하도 싸서 머신에 16기가 달아도 (문제 없...)
<DarkCircle> 4긱 모듈이 2만원이니까 ...
<razGon_PG> 지금의 시스템 플랫폼은 8기가가 최대입니다.
<DarkCircle> 메인보드가 8기가를 최대로 먹나보네요 ...
<razGon_PG> 예 itx기반의 시스템이라서요
<DarkCircle> 아 -0- 아~
<DarkCircle> 전 8긱에 4긱은 네이티브에서 쓰고 4긱은 VM에 상납하는데
<DarkCircle> 시스템이 버벅여서 힘들어요 ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 조만간 8긱을 더 올릴생각
<razGon_PG> 어차피 제 서버의 목적은 적은 와트를 먹는 개인용서버에 촛점을 맞춘거라서요.
<razGon_PG> 주식거래시스템과 몇몇 윈도우시스템에서 가능한거 하려고 하니 1기가면 충분할겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 8기가면 사치일수도.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<DarkCircle> 주식거래 화면에 굉장히 많은 컨트롤이 붙어서 동시다발적으로 움직이는걸 감안하면
<DarkCircle> 1기가는 너무 부족해요
<DarkCircle> 2기가는 최소한도를 만족하고요
<drake_kr> 우분투서버 2010년식은 256메가로 떡을 침
<DarkCircle> 그게 다 윈도우즈 탓 =3
<DarkCircle> 서버에는 "GUI가 돌아갈 턱이 없으니"라고 얘기하면 틀린 답이고
<DarkCircle> 보통 서버에서도 X-Window를 쓰긴 한데 매니저를 가벼운걸로 쓰죠
<DarkCircle> twm이 갑 (응?)
<razGon_PG> 일단 1기가 올려보구 안되면 더 늘려야죠.
<razGon_PG> 저도 윈도 올렸는데요.
<razGon_PG> 그놈.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 1기가 늘리실 비용에 차라리 4기가 모듈 하나 붙여버리세요
<razGon_PG> 가장 범용성이 좋은게 좋더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 한개 사실걸텐데
<DarkCircle> 2만원이면 삽니다.
<razGon_PG> 당근 살겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 일단 지금은 없으니.
<razGon_PG> 우리집은 공산 국가에 독재사회입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 몰래 사시지 마시고 사모님께 여쭤봐야 ㄱ- ;
<razGon_PG> 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 안된다고 하면 차라리 아이비브릿지 가격 떨어질때 훅 질러버리세요잉.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> (그때면 지구가 멸망할지도)
<razGon_PG> 40만원짜리 서버용 재료 사는 데 3개월 걸렸습니다.
<razGon_PG> 울와이프 아이패드 아이폰사는 데 일주일 걸렸습니다.
<razGon_PG> 이미 글른 일일수도 잇습니다.
<razGon_PG> 일단은 램시도 해보려구요.
<razGon_PG> 4만원만 투자해라.
<razGon_PG> 병원 시스템에도 올리려구요.
<razGon_PG> 병원 4기가와 우분투 시스템4기가.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 사모님용 오락머신부터 (...)
<razGon_PG> 정말 말도 안되는 가격인데...
<DarkCircle> 사모님의 소유욕을 먼저 충족시킨다음에
<razGon_PG> ì°¸..
<razGon_PG> 미쳤죠.
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 저 램 살때 16만원이었는데
<razGon_PG> 몇십만원 쓰고 몇만원 소비라..
<razGon_PG> 헐.
<DarkCircle> 그야말로 거품이 잔뜩꼈다고 소문난 쥐스킬 램...
<DarkCircle> 지금 6만원쯤 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㄸ
<DarkCircle> 10만원이 훅 하고 떨어졌죠.
<DarkCircle> 젠장 소리가 안나올수가 없는상황.
<razGon_PG> DDR2램도 떨어져야 하는데.
<DarkCircle> 지금 램가격이 이래요 http://www.danawa.com/product/list.html?defSite=PC&cate1=861&cate2=874
<razGon_PG> 지금쓰는 메인컴 램을 업해야 하는데.
<razGon_PG> 2기가면 되는데 상대적으로 너무 비싸게 느껴지네요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 이제 램가격이 다시 올라가기 시작하네요.
<DarkCircle> 공장들이 생산량을 줄였다는 뜻이 됨.
<razGon_PG> 반등할때가 잡을때죠.
<DarkCircle> 작년에 너무 막 뽑아대서 4긱이 18900까지 떨어졌었어요
<razGon_PG> 봤습니다.
<razGon_PG> 이제 서서히 사야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그래서 그러려구요
<razGon_PG> 이런 VM이 중지를 안하네요.
<razGon_PG> 강제 종료 하는 방법 있을까요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭서클옹 / 저녁은 먹었삼 ?
<razGon_PG> 에잉...
<razGon_PG> 리부트 하렵니다.
<DarkCircle> 저녁먹다 기절하는줄 알았죠
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 리브트 해야 하는데...
<razGon_PG> 원스 넘 좋네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 왜 그 질문을 지금 시간에 ㄱ- ; ...
<razGon_PG> 제가 모든것으로 부터 방해를 받지 않는 시간이죠.
<razGon_PG> 게다가 다클님과 드레이크님이 있으니.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 갑자기 음악해고 싶어지네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 참나... 악기 연주도 못하는데.
<razGon_PG> 서버 한달반만에 리부트 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 몇분 뒤에 봐요
<razGon_PG> 아임백~!
<DarkCircle> 뷁.
<DarkCircle> 드레이크 옹은 주무시는지도 ...
<razGon_PG> 상관없습니다. 어짜피 해보는 거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 램을 늘려서 램드라이브돌려야지요.
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 머신이란건 앞일을 모르는거라 (...)
<DarkCircle> 스왑도 좀 크게 잡아야 해요
<DarkCircle> 메모리도 빠방하게 줘야 하고 .
<razGon_PG> 그래서 램을 늘리는 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 스왑은 0로 설정했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 제가 스왑을 RAM 8긱인데 32긱으로 잡아놨거든요
<DarkCircle> 이래도 시스템 뻗습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 또 ㅈㄹ병 났네 -ㅅ-
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 웹브라우저 같은넘들 때문에 스왑을 어쩔 수 없이라도 크게 줘야돼요
<razGon_PG> 개인 서버세요?
<DarkCircle> 지금도 제 시스템 가끔 멈춤.
<DarkCircle> 네 서버로 돌리면서 동시에 데탑으로도 쓰죠
<razGon_PG> 저는 임시폴더를 램드라이브로 쓰려구요.
<razGon_PG> 저도 그렇게 하려구요.
<razGon_PG> 점점 우분투에 흡수 된다는.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 서버로 쓰신다면
<DarkCircle> 특히 스왑에 더 신경써주셔야 함.
<DarkCircle> 나중에 DDOS 공격 들어오면 시스템이 뻗을 수도 있거든요
<razGon_PG> 서버라고 해도 개인용 서버입니다.
<razGon_PG> 뻗어도 뭐..ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 아.. 이시간에 뭘 먹으면 미친짓 ?
<DarkCircle> 네떡만 끊어지면 정말 다행인데
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 콜라가 막 땡김... 당거가 땡김... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner, 아뇽.
<DarkCircle> 전 이시간에 피자도 데워먹어요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> (........................)
<razGon_PG> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 저는 라면도 먹는다는 밥말아서요.
<DarkCircle> 대신 대낮에 우다다다다다를 해줘야 살이 빠진다능.
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_PG: / 훔.. 라면은 너무 자주 막어서 일단.... 스킵 하겠습니다.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔.. 피자... 그러고 보니 피자 먹고 싶어지내요.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! 도민호씨 부르세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;; 지금 몽고디비랑 대화 중이라서요... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<DarkCircle> 휫자휫자~ ...
<DarkCircle> 24시간 하는 휫자집은 없으니
<DarkCircle> 24시간 훼스트 후드점을 ...
<drake_kr> 그건 모르겠고 민호형한테 부탁이나 하세유 가카옹
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 뭘 먹어야 하나... 이시간에 뭘 먹으면 아침 9시에나 잠이 들듯 한 불길한.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 민호형은 또 누구 인가효 ?
<razGon_PG> 우분투에서 XP를 돌리니 기분 묘하네요.ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_PG: / 그정도로는 ㅂㅌ 소리를 듣지 못합니다... 가상으로 돌리는 xp 안에 다시 가상으로 센트를 돌려 보심이.. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> db는 innodb가 짱인데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 1기가에 40기가 하드 주었는데 날아다니네요.
<razGon_PG> 앗3시네요.
<razGon_PG> 내일 아니 있다가 뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 가카옹~! / 민호형은 불렀삼?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 아... 도민호 횽아 부르기에는 은행에서 결제를 안해줌... 그게 문제임.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-13
<boracay> ..
<boracay> 연결이 끊어진줄 알았네요``;
<jason-jang> 귿 모닝. ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 좋은 아침입니다~
<boracay> 간밤에 많은 예기를 나누셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<boracay> 버추얼 박스에 hts 설치하니까.. 너무 느리더라구요
<jason-jang> 아닌데요. ㅋㅋ 별 말씀 없었습니다. 아~ 예에~ 왜 느릴까요?
<boracay> 버박 설정을 따로 안해줘서 그럴수도 있을거 같은데 razGon님 오시면 한번 물어바야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> 예에~
<jason-jang> razGon_님은 버박 아닌 벰~VM
<grr> hi
<readytoact> 후암...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__)
<drake_kr> 인사하다 나가노
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 인사 아깝-
<grr>  /_\
<DarkCircle> grr /  / _\
<grr> GG
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> imsu, 안녕못함
<bluedusk> 엉엉
<imsu> bluedusk, 우잉? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 뿌잉뿌잉
<imsu> 오잉;; ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<imsu> 뿌잉뿌잉은 언제 쓰는 말이에요?
<readytoact> ;;;
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> http://news.jkn.co.kr/article/news/20111014/1180164.htm <-
<razGon_PG> boracay: 아! 저VM이 아니라 보니 VBox였습니다.
<razGon_PG> 실제로 사용해 보니 느린건 못느끼겠던데요?
<boracay> 그렇군요~ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 하긴 저는 단순하게 올려 놓은게 브라우저와 백신, HTS만 올렸습니다.
<razGon_PG> 비자금을 운용하려면 이렇게 이중삼중으로 해야 하기에..후..
<drake_kr> 명휘씨는 마눌님이 컴퓨터를 모른다면서 vbox 안에 있는 야동 지우라는 명령을 하셨다고 합니다..
<razGon_PG> 허거거.
<drake_kr> 참고로 쓰시는 컴터는 맥북이고 부트캠프를 이용해 윈7을 쓰시며 맥에 vbox로 xp를 설치해서 그안에 넣어두었다고 합니다..
<razGon_PG> 아니야.. 아무도 모를거에요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<razGon_PG> 울마눌이 따로 쓰는 노트북이 있어서 거의 제 컴은 손을 안댑니다.
<drake_kr> 물론 그분 집엔 아이맥이 있습니다.. -.-
<razGon_PG> 업무 외에는 쓸수 가 없습니다.
<razGon_PG> 허걱..
<razGon_PG> 아니! 어떻게 알았지?!
<razGon_PG> 울마눌은 모를 거임...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 모를지도.. <-
<drake_kr> 그담부턴 마눌님은 모든걸 알고 계신다는 전제를 깔고 있다고 합니다..
<drake_kr> 조심하세요~
<DarkCircle> 조심하세요~ (2)
<DarkCircle> =ㅂ=
<andmylife> 안녕히세요^^
<andmylife> 안녕하세요^^
<jason-jang> 퇴근 않해요?~
<drake_kr> 아 명함정리 빡셔..
<DarkCircle> 버릴건 버려요잉~
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> grr ~_~
<grr> DarkCircle: 그르릉
<grr> DarkCircle: 쥐알알 입니다
<DarkCircle> 소문에 의하면
<DarkCircle> 쥐라랄 이라고 -ㅅ- (...)
<grr> DarkCircle: 앞으로 다정하게 그 이름을 부르세요
<grr> 전 운동하러 ㅌㅌㅌ...
<razGon_OpQ> Grr: 안녕하세요?
<grr> razGon_OpQ: Hi
<grr> 그리고 ㅌㅌㅌ...
<razGon_OpQ> DarkCircle: 근데 케이티 스맛폰이 케이티 와ㅑ이파이에 연결안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 연결 안된다능.
<DarkCircle> 아 예외는 있어요
<DarkCircle> QooknShow인가 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 명칭이 어떻게 바뀌었는지 모르겠는데
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<razGon_OpQ> 아니 암호는 알고있습니다만.
<DarkCircle> 지정구역에서만 와이파이 연결 가능.
<DarkCircle> 암호 친다고 연결되는게 아니구요
<DarkCircle> 단말기 MAC으로 인증됨.
<drake_kr> 어엉?
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<razGon_OpQ> 맥어드레스
<DarkCircle> 쿡 네스팟에 따로 가입되어 있어야 가능.
<DarkCircle> (보통망으로는)
<razGon_OpQ> 펄의 마법사 아목님 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> am0c: 하이하이용
<am0c> 안녕하세용
<razGon_OpQ> 펄의 트리에서 아목님의 저서를 보았다능
<razGon_OpQ> 그나저나.. 우분투의 영상스트리밍을 어떻게 해야되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 특히 안드로이드상에서요
<razGon_OpQ> 크롬에서 웹서버영상파일은 스트리밍이되긴하던데..
<razGon_OpQ> 안드로이드상에서 스트리밍되게 하면 참...좋을텐데..
<drake_kr> 제것 안 나오나요
<razGon_OpQ> 잘나옵니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 링크는 어떻게하나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 웹서버로 하면되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아! 그렇게 링크하면 되겠군요
<grr> vjd
<grr> 펑
<taylor> 저 도움좀 주실분...ㅠ
<taylor> 안계신가요
<taylor> 하....
<taylor> 계신분 없나요
<am0c> 그냥
<am0c> 질문을 미리 적어두면 되옵니다.
<taylor> 아...
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 죄송해요
<taylor> 처음이라
<am0c> 그러면 아는 사람이 나타나서 도와줄겁니다.
<taylor> xp상에서 우분투를 설치하고 싶은데
<taylor> 우분투 설치하려면
<am0c> 다들 채팅을 켜두고 다른일을 하고 계시기 때문에요.=3
<am0c> 넹
<taylor> vmware
<taylor> 가 반드시 필요한건가요
<am0c> wubi를 통해 xp 내부에 우분투를 설치할수도 있다고 합니다. 윈도 상에서 우분투 CD를 넣으면 됩니다.
<am0c> 또는 vmware나 virtualbox를 설치하고 그 안에 우분투를 설치합니다.
<taylor> 우분투 cd는 없고...
<taylor> 아....
<taylor> 우선
<taylor> 준비 해야될것이 뭐죠
<taylor> 아..너무 설치해보고싶은데 전혀 지식이없어서요
<am0c> 어쨌든 운영체제 안에 운영체제를 설치한다는 것 자체가 이론상 불가능할 것만 같으니, 중간에 가상머신이 필요하겠죠 .
<taylor> 네이버에 검색해도 그렇다할 데이터는 없어보이고..
<taylor> 네
<am0c> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<drake_kr> 흠..
<am0c> 여기에서 일단 버츄얼박스를 설치하세용
<am0c> 정확히는 이 링크입니다. http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/VirtualBox-4.1.8-75467-Win.exe
<taylor> 정말 죄송한데ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 어떤거 받으면되져
<taylor> 아 감사합니다
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 아 너무 고마워요
<taylor> 흘려들었는데 우분투..의외로 매니아층이 꾀있네요
<drake_kr> 근데 우리 커뮤니티는 진짜 웃긴게 우분투 쓰는 사람이 반이나 되려나.. ㅋㅋ
<grr> 윈도우 씁니다 ㅌㅌㅌ...
<taylor> 아....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 정작 사용은 안하시는건가요?
<am0c> 와우. 여기 더 좋은 방법이 있네요.
<am0c> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<taylor> 불편하점 있나요?
<grr> 아 개발로만 써요 (...)
<taylor> 네네 이건 아까 다운 받아놨는데
<grr> 제가 좀 이단이라... -_-;
<am0c> 저기에 Start Download를 하면 걍 끝이네요.
<taylor> 저거만 따라서 설치하니까
<taylor> 오류 뜨던데요
<grr> 전 이만 ㅌㅌㅌ
<taylor> permission denied
<taylor> 이런 오류 뜹니다
<taylor> 저것만 설치하면
<am0c> 관리자모드로 실행하셔야 해서 그런게 아닐까 추측해봅디다.
<taylor> 저게 무슨 권한...뭐
<taylor> 문제라는데
<taylor> 잘 몰라서요...
<drake_kr> 흠...
<taylor> 그냥..우분투 사용안하는게 수월할까요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 설치해서 사용하기 제한이 있을까요
<drake_kr> 넷비로 오세유
<taylor> 저한테는?
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 젠투도 좋고..
<taylor> 넷비는 어디죠
<drake_kr> 아치도 좋고..
<taylor> 젠투는..또
<taylor> 아치는...
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 죄송해요
<am0c> 저런 말씀에 낚이시면 아니되옵니다 ==3
<am0c> 우호홋
<drake_kr> netBSD 아주 커널이 깔끔하고 간결합니다
<taylor> 전 우분투만 해보고싶어요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 안 낚이시네 ㅋㅋ
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎ아..장난치시는거구나
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 더럽고 간편한 걸 씁시다.
<taylor> 하...
<am0c> ==3=3
<drake_kr> taylor: 우분투를 왜 쓰시려는거에유
<drake_kr> 목적이 불분명하면 안 쓰는것도 하나의 방법입니다
<taylor> 맥+윈도우 장점 모아둔거라고..들어서
<taylor> 가볍고 인터페이스
<taylor> 편해보여서요
<am0c> 설치는 친구 집에서 연습하면 자신의 컴퓨터를 보호할 수 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 그거 이면에 뭐가 있냐면요..
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 마찬가지인데..
<drake_kr> rainmeter같은걸로 멋지게 꾸며놓은 분들 계시잖아요?
<drake_kr> 그게 하루이틀동안 된게 아니잖아요
<taylor> 네
<am0c> rainmeter같은거 → http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/210/1/5/Rainmeter_Deskop_More_Blue_by_Progresiv.jpg
<taylor> 전 그냥 단지 위도우가 질려서..가볍고 새로운 인터페이스 써보고싶은게 전부에요
<drake_kr> 윈도우보다 리눅스를 쓰기 쉽게 되는데까지는.. 1년은 넘게 써봐야 할듯 싶은데..
<drake_kr> compiz?
<taylor> 안쓰는게 편한건가요
<drake_kr> 음
<am0c> 윈도보단 꾸미기 쉽습니당 =3
<drake_kr> 결론적으로 말하자면 전 리눅스가 편합니다
<taylor> 꾸미기는걸 떠나서...단지 그냥 가볍고 새로운 운영체제 써보고싶어서요
<am0c> 그럼 써보세용.
<drake_kr> 가볍고 새로운 넷빜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 사용하는데 제한이많나요?
<am0c> activeX가 안됩니다.
<am0c> 윈도 게임이 안됩니다.
<drake_kr> 음 작년 11월 devOn에서도 말했던 내용인데
<am0c> 맥도 마찬가지죠 =3
<drake_kr> 은행안돼 게임안돼 나만안돼 <-
<taylor> 게임은 원래 안하니..상관없고
<taylor> 전 아이튠즈만 되면되요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 두둥
<taylor> 인터넷이랑
<drake_kr> 아이튠즈 안됨미다
<am0c> 아이튠즈
<taylor> 안되나요..
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맼이 최선일듯 싶군요
<taylor> 안되구나
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 그럼 사용할이유없어집니다
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 맼 쓰시면 되십니다 고갱님
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 아직은 ibm이라
<am0c> 검색해보니 wine으로 아이튠즈 된다는 말이 있는데요
<taylor> wine은 뭐죠
<drake_kr> 근데 그렇게까지 쓰긴 좀..
<taylor> 저 정말 하는거 없거든요...아이튠즈 인터넷,,,
<taylor> 끝이에요 이게
<drake_kr> 그냥 맼을 하나 구입하는게 가장 최선이군요
<drake_kr> iMac
<taylor> 결론은
<taylor> 쓰지마라 새로운걸 원하면 매킨토시를 써라
<taylor> 이건가요
<taylor> ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 아니면 MS-DOS라던가요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 도스는 좀
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 와 그넫 아이얄시 오랜만이네 정말...
<taylor> 으아
<drake_kr> 뭘 우분투가 좋다고 광고해서 쓰나요
<taylor> 광고 보다는
<drake_kr> 어차피 쓸사람은 쓰지말라고 해도 다 쓰던디
<taylor> 그냥...음...
<taylor> 맥+윈도우 장점 모아뒀다
<drake_kr> 머, 더럽게 편합니다. 끗
<taylor> 이말도 좀 혹했고
<taylor> 가볍다
<taylor> 인터페이스가 재밌다
<taylor> 이정도 듣고...
<drake_kr> 가벼운건 확실히 netBSD
<taylor> 써보려고 했거든요
<drake_kr> 그건 compiz
<drake_kr> 재미있는 인터페이스는 compiz
<drake_kr> 그냥 28일날 함 보시죠
<taylor> 페도라?
<taylor> 는 뭔가요
<drake_kr> 28일날 변태들 모임 합니다
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 변태면
<taylor> 저 가야하는데
<drake_kr> 노트북인데 윈도우 안쓰는 변태들
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 우분투사용자모임이라고는 하지만 우분투만 집중해서 쓰진 않고요..
<drake_kr> 맼유저가 한 1/3은 되는것 같고..
<drake_kr> 우분투 유저가 또 1/3 정도?
<drake_kr> 간혹 윈도우 유저도 끼어있고..
<taylor> 맥 쓰고싶은데..
<taylor> 아직 여건이 아니되어서
<drake_kr> archlinux 쓰시는 분들도 있고.. netBSD는 아직 못 봤슴다..
<taylor> 맥이 필요하긴한데..
<drake_kr> 아이맼 120만원짜리가 제일 싸던가 하던디유
<taylor> 휴대성이 필요해서요
<taylor> 맥북사야해효
<taylor> 사려면
<am0c> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 에어!
<taylor> 에어로는...저한테 도움 못줘요...쓰려면 프로 써야...ㅎㅎ
<taylor> 왜 안될까 아이튠즈가...우분투로는..
<taylor> 속상하네
<drake_kr> 흐음
<am0c> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E4Fbk52Mk1w#t=55s
<am0c> 이런거랄까요
<taylor> 전봐도 잘모릅니다....ㅎㅎ
<taylor> 사실 뭐 우와~스러운 인터페이스나 애니메이션을 원하는건 아니에요
<am0c> 모를게없는데용..
<taylor> 단지 가볍고 빠르고,새로운 인터페이스를 원하는거에용
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 가볍고 빠르고 새로운 인터페이스 : CLI
<am0c> 원하시는 가볍고 새로운 인터페이스가 우와~ 스러울수도 있는거죠.
<drake_kr> cli == command line interface
<taylor> am님 그러면 더더욱좋구요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 제가 사용하는 랩탑이 윈도 xp 돌리면 무겁습니다.
<drake_kr> cli의 대표적인 예 : MS-DOS
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 다크님 재밌어요
<am0c> 근데 우분투에서 저 동영상의 애니메이션 효과를 죄다 적용해도 날라다닙니다.
<drake_kr> 에이 그건 아닌듯
<taylor> 우분투에서...아이튠즈 사용하려면 머리아픈가요?
<am0c> 이게 인텔 내장 그래픽이라 웹사이트에 플래시 몇개 있어도 버벅이는데
<am0c> 저런 효과가 무리없이 돌아가니까 정말 편해요.
<am0c> 창이 무지 많을 때, 저런 효과로 창들을 샥샥 넘겨보고, 선택하고 그런거죠.
<taylor> 사실 하고있는 공부가 그래픽쪽이라 저런게 무리없이 돌아가면
<taylor> 저한테는 땡큐거든요
<taylor> 근데 중요한건 그거겠지만..ㅋㅋ정작 별거아닌 아이튠즈가 자꾸
<taylor> 걸리네요
<taylor> 아이튠즈 동기화할때는...윈도우로?
<taylor> 병행?
<taylor> 이건...무슨짓이지
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> 저라면
<am0c> 아이튠즈를 버립니다 =3
<am0c> 만약 버릴수 없다면
<am0c> 우분투 안에 윈도 가상머신을 설치합니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐, 드라이버같은건 지원되니..
<drake_kr> 폰의 mp3를 가져오거나 하는건 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 카메라 사진은 무조건 되고..
<taylor> 어플 동기화 안되잖아요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네.
<taylor> 근데 제가 알기론
<taylor> 컴퓨터
<taylor> 부팅할때
<taylor> 윈도우,우분투
<taylor> 선택할수
<drake_kr> 그건 지금 iCloud 덕분에 필요없어지지 않던가요
<taylor> 있는걸로 알고있거든요
<drake_kr> 근데 그건 그닥 추천 안합니다..
<taylor> 아...그런가요
<drake_kr> 제경우 지금 사용하는 데스크탑은 only Windows 입니다
<drake_kr> 한 일주일에 한번 끄죠..
<taylor> 아하..
<drake_kr> 안에 vm으로 서버를 돌립니다..
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr 요게 그 vm으로 돌아가는 웹서버구요
<taylor> 어렵다..그냥 다
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 그냥 써어ㅑ게
<taylor> 써야겠엉
<taylor> 요
<taylor> 윈도우
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나중에 필요할때 쓰세요
<drake_kr> 필요도 없는데 괜히 쓰고 지우는 앱이 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 괜히 쓰고 지우셔도..
<am0c> 써보고 싫으면 마는거죠 뭐..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 쓰지말라고 하면 웬지 있어보이잖아요
<drake_kr> 장담하건대, 필요도 없는데 강요로 우분투 설치하면 다신 설치 안합니다..
<drake_kr> 어차피 자유의지로 설치하는게 좋은거에요
<taylor> 네
<taylor> 두분
<taylor> 너무 좋은분들이시네요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 감동입니다
<taylor> !!
<taylor> 우분투코리아에 글올려도 댓글하나 안달리던데
<taylor> dos 추천해주신것만 빼면
<taylor> 정말 감동입니다!!
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> dos가 얼마나 훌륭한 os인데..
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 네
<drake_kr> 특히 DOS/V
<drake_kr> 최고죠
<taylor> 저 같이 컴맹은 우선 그냥 쓰던대로 쓰는게
<taylor> 최선인거같아요
<taylor> 얘기 다들어보니까
<drake_kr> 그냥..
<drake_kr> 남들 쓰는거 볼 기회가 있으면 그게 제일 좋은데..
<drake_kr> 한국에서 웬만하면 어렵죠 그게 ㅋㅋ
<taylor> 그렇구나..
<taylor> 우분투가 상용화될
<taylor> 확률은
<taylor> 희박한가요?
<drake_kr> 없어요
<taylor> 모든게 최적화되도?
<taylor> 그럴 확률이 희박한건가
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 상용화 되자마자 비슷한놈 나옵니다
<taylor> 대기업에서?
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 상용화 걱정 안하셔도 됩니다
<drake_kr> 아뇨 커뮤니티에서요
<taylor> 아...
<taylor> 윈도우7은 어떤가요
<drake_kr> 좋죠
<taylor> 이번에 컴퓨터 수리하면서
<taylor> 윈도우7 얘기하니까
<taylor> 비추하더라구요
<taylor> 하드웨어가 딸려서 그런지...
<drake_kr> 흠
<taylor> 어둠의 경로는 없나요 윈도우7은?
<taylor> 써보고싶은데
<drake_kr> 당연히 있죠
<taylor> 제 컴퓨터 스펙
<taylor> 말씀드릴테니
<taylor> 사용할만한지
<taylor> 봐주실래요?
<taylor> 귀찮게 하는건가 나지금ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> cpu ram vga 만 얘기해보세요
<taylor> cpu
<taylor> 2.50
<taylor> 램
<taylor> 2.75
<taylor> vga는 뭐져
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 넷붘이신가
<taylor> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<taylor> 아녀
<taylor> 데스크탑인데
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 아 웃겨
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<taylor> 아 빵터졌네요
<taylor> 네 안쓸게요
<drake_kr> cpu가 대가리가 하난가요 둘인가요
<taylor> 듀얼
<taylor> 코어
<taylor> 라고 써있네요
<drake_kr> 그럼 cpu는 만족
<drake_kr> 3.25도 아니고 2.75로 나오는건 뭐지..
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드도 요즘 듀얼코어급이면 얼추 쓸만한거 쓰실테니..
<taylor> 램이 2.75
<drake_kr> 윈7 쓸만하겠네요
<taylor> cpu 2.50
<taylor> 시스템 등록정보에서 보는거 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 아!
<drake_kr> 그 점수구나!
<taylor> ....저
<taylor> 바보짓한건가요
<drake_kr> 전 데스크톱은 직접 조립을 하기때문에..
<taylor> 아...
<drake_kr> 노트북이라면 모델명만 알면 보통 제원을 알 수 있고요
<taylor> 아무튼 윈7 써도 무리없는건가요?
<drake_kr> 별 무리는 없을것 같은데요
<taylor> 어디서 구하져
<taylor> 윈7은
<drake_kr> 싱글코어면 좀 어렵구요
<drake_kr> 사면 되죠
<taylor> 사는건 무리...고
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 학생할인 되는거 같던데.. 싸게..
<taylor> 얼마정도디ㅗ져
<taylor> 보통
<taylor> 어둠의경로로 다운받아서 설치하려면 또 복잡해지나요?
<drake_kr> 음 저야 나왔을때 바로사서 35만원정도 주고 샀는데요
<taylor> gg입니다
<taylor> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아무래도 xp보단 복잡하죠
<drake_kr> 지금 학생할인해서 10만원 안짝일텐데..
<taylor> 하..써보고싶다
<taylor> 어둠의 경로는
<taylor> 그냥
<taylor> p2p
<taylor> 로
<taylor> 찾으면되는건가요
<drake_kr> 네
<taylor> 오늘 꼭 깔아야지
<taylor> window7
<taylor> 치면되나요
<taylor> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://loved.pe.kr/entry/Student-Offer-For-Windows7-koKR
<taylor> 4만원도 안해요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 이정도면 정품 가지고 있을만 하지 않은가요 ㅋ
<taylor> 네
<taylor> ...
<taylor> 이런
<taylor> 너무 싼데
<taylor> 구입은
<taylor> ms홈페이지에서
<taylor> 되는건가요
<drake_kr> 대학에 문의를 하셔야 할듯..
<taylor> 아..
<taylor> 없네요 p2p아무리찾아도
<taylor> 음
<oming> ㅠㅠ 안녕허세요
<oming> 즐고운 금요일 입니다
<DarkCircle> 학생할인 프로모션 요새 안할텐데...
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> krisna / 너브죽
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?prod_c=1375464&cate_c1=862&cate_c2=10620&cate_c3=10677&cate_c4=0
<razGon_PG> 아침에 일어나신분 없으시죠?
<razGon_PG> 출근해서 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> 저는 아침에 일어났는데 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 새벽에 일어났습니다 =3
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 저 질문이 있는데.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 앗. 아니다.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아닙니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 알아냈습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 헉. 역시 안되는 군요.
<razGon_PG> Vbox안에 XP로 VNC연결을 어떻게 하나요?
<razGon_PG> 역시 teamviewer밖에 없을 까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-14
<grr> hi
<Lyuso_CYR> hello world!
<Lyuso_CYR> good bye world!
<am0c> 'ㅂ'
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> -0-
<razGon_PG> 다클님 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: ^^
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 우리학회 첫 임원진 회의에 왔습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 오늘 안건중하나가 홈페이지 관리외주관련건인데요
<razGon_OpQ> 회원이 천명정도되고요 동접자가 최대 40명정도 되는데 비용이 얼마나 될까요?
<ndsin> 헝?
<razGon_OpQ> 후...바람부네요..
<razGon_OpQ> 밥먹고 있다뵙겠습니다
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅁ
<razGon_OpQ> 아름다운밤이에요!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-15
<sensmint> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> grr / ni hao?!
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅠㅇ?
<grr> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 혹시 기타 강좌 동영상 있으신 분 계세요..
<DarkCircle> 오징어 서버와 바인딩을 추진해야겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 오징어 서버에 #ubuntu 채널을 만들어놓긴 했는데 거의 아무도 없어서 이제 활성화를 해야 될 때가 온듯.
<razGon_PG> 오징어서버요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오징어 서버 ? 쭈꾸미 서버 보다 성능이 개선 된건가효 ?
<razGon_PG> 아웅.. 영화 쌓이는데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 어제 잠일찍 자버려서 못보네요.ㅎ
<oming> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> oming: 안녕하세요?
<oming> 이렇게 늦은 밤에... 후후;
<DarkCircle> ozinger.org 말이죠
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 낮에 잠을 자버려서 말이죠.ㅋ
<oming> 후후.. 내일부터 또 일나가야 하는데.. 애휴.. 피곤해 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 저도 내일아침일찍 일어나야 되겠네요.
<oming> 흠.. 이딱고 자야짐.. 모두 즐잠하세요 :)
<razGon_PG> 있다 뵈요
<oming> 즐잠... 끙
<oming> 넴 ㅠㅠ 제꿈꾸시고요..  수고하세요
<Friday10pm> 안녕핫요
<Friday10pm> 안녕하세요
<Friday10pm> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-07
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> razGon_web: 안녕하세요. / JSTae76: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 변함없이 싸늘한~ 아침입니다.
<JSTae76> samahui: 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 어제는 애들 봐주느라고 바빴어요.
<samahui> 독감이 유행할듯 하네요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 어젠 저도 접속을 못했어요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 딸들의 아빠는 정말 힘든 직업이네요.
<samahui> 새벽 뉴스에 나오더군요
<razGon_web> 독감은 이미 유행중입니다. 장염과 같이요.
<JSTae76> 공문서 작성 지침은 어디서 받아볼 수 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 설사와 구역구토증상은 비슷합니ㅏㄷ.
<JSTae76> 신뢰할 수 있는 기관으로부터
<razGon_web> 공문서요? 해당 관할 공무기관에 보시면 될겁니다.
<samahui> 전 이미 앓아서 어찌보면 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<JSTae76> 관할 기관이 어딘지..
<samahui> 해당 기관 사이트 가시면 보통 사용하는 공문서 올라와있어요
<JSTae76> 국립국어원이긴한데 제대로 되어있지가 않네요
<samahui> 국립국어원이면 해당사이트에 1대1 상담도 있을거예요. 거기에 문의해보시던가 국립국어원이 문화관광부소속인가요? 그럼 문화부 홈페이지에도 공문서 양식 올라와있지 않을까 싶은데요.
<samahui> 그런데 어떤일로 공문을 작성하시려는지요???
<samahui> 공문서 라는게 기본 틀은 비슷하거든요. 그리고 해당 기관 업무면 전자민원 이용하시면 되고
<samahui> 다른 업무라면 해당 업무 담당자에게 문의하는게 가장 빠르겠네요
<Grr_> Hi
<razGon_web_> Grr_: 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 워드프로세서 1급 책에 보면 공문서에 관해서 잘 나와있는데 책이 없어서ㅠㅠ
<Grr_> Hi
<JSTae76> Grr_: Hi
<JSTae76> 찾아보니 예스폼에 공문서 작성요령이 잘 서술되어있네요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web_> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<JSTae76> iOS 디바이스를 아이튠즈에서 복원 (초기화)하면 재부팅하고 애플리케이션들은 다 삭제되죠?
<JSTae76> 아니지아니지.. 삭제는되는데 복원이 되나요?
<Grr_> Hi
<yemharc> 백업 해뒀다면 가능하죠
<yemharc> Grr_: 오랜만이네
<JSTae76> 누가 아이클라우드에서 복원을 자동으로 시작한다는데 맞나요?
<Grr_> 요새 마음의 여유가 있어서요 /_\
<JSTae76> Grr_님이 우리나라 사람이었네요ㅋㅋ 순간 Archpower님 같은 분인줄..
<Grr_> ;;;
<Grr_> 전 국산입니다
<yemharc> JSTae76: i디바이스는 공초시키면 처음에 세팅을 다시 하는데, 거기서 "아이클라우드 복원"이나 아이튠즈 복원 중에서 선택하는겁니다
<JSTae76> Grr_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Grr_> 소주를 애정해요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<JSTae76> Grr_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이클라우드 복원할땐 와이파이랑 전원 필수에요
<JSTae76> 네. 지금 복원중이에요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 흠 유니티가 리눅스도 지원하넹 ㅇ_ㅇ
<yemharc> 멀티플랫폼 엔진이니까요
<Markers> 삼국지를 품다를 우분투에서 돌릴려니 안되던데 그건 넥슨에서 잘못 만들어서 그런걸까요 =_=?
<Markers> 우둔한 머리로 예상이 안되넹
<yemharc> 유니티 플레이어 플러그인 문제일 가능성이 높아요
<yemharc> 유니티 웹게임은 유니티 웹 플레이어 라는 플러그인이 필요하거든요
<yemharc> 요거 쉽게 말하면 플래쉬 플레이어같은 물건입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이 플러그인이 좀 문제가 많아요
<yemharc> 서버쪽 세팅도 좀 필요하고요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 전화상으로 카드번호 유효기간 받아서 카드 결제하는 방법 아시는 분 있으세요?
<Markers> 유니티랑 웹쪽 연결 부분에서 지원을 안해서 안된다 이말씀이시죠?
<Markers> 카드번호 'ㅅ'?;;
<yemharc> 안되는게 아니라 그냥 에러요
<ihavnoth> 카드사랑 제휴해야한다는데 인터넷 검색해도 쓸만한 정보가 없네요
<yemharc> 전화로 유효기간을 받아서 결제요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<yemharc> 그런게 가능한가...
<ihavnoth> 홈쇼핑 같은곳에서 되거든요
<yemharc> 음;;
<yemharc> 전 방식 자체를 처음 듣네요
<ihavnoth> 문제는 카드사랑 제휴해야한다는데 그 많은 카드사를 다 제휴 따로 해야하는지...
<ihavnoth> 홈쇼핑에선 그렇게 해요
<ihavnoth> 전화주문
<ihavnoth> 11번가에서도 얼마전에 도입한거 같네요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ...오오 홈쇼핑. 그거슨 또 다른 블랙홀.......
<ihavnoth> 인터넷으로 결제하는게 어려운 40대 후반 이상을 위한 서비스라네요
<yemharc> 그런 방법도 있었군요
<ihavnoth> 문제는 카드사랑 제휴해야한다는데
<ihavnoth> 카드사마다 따로 해야한다고해서
<Markers> 저 밥 먹고 올게요 ㅇ_ㅇ
<ihavnoth> 저도
<yemharc> 그럼 카드사 영업팀에 문의해야 할거같네요
<yemharc> 맛있게 드세요
<razGon_web_> seony님이 늦으시네...
<razGon_web_> 아! 주일이지!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<Markers> 날씨가 많이 춥네요
<razGon_web_> 점심 시간이군요.
<razGon_web_> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 라즈곤님, 안녕하세요!!
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops> 라즈곤님
<ahoops> 안바쁘시면 갠적인 질문좀 드려도되요?
<razGon_web_> 넷북에 SSD장착해서 원의뢰인에게 보내드렸습니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_web_> 옙
<ahoops> 저 살찔려고하는데요.
<razGon_web_> 점심시간입니다.
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아 뭘 먹어야 살이찔까요?
<ahoops> 제가 음 혼자살구요. 또 외국이라서요..
<razGon_web_> 드시면 설사 하나요?
<ahoops> 아뇨 먹으면 소화는 참 잘해요.
<yemharc> 살찌는덴 운동이 최고라고 생각합니다 (...)
<ahoops> 운동도 달리기같은거하면 멸망이라고 하던데..제가 잘 몰라서요.
<yemharc> 그게 꼭 그렇진 않아요
<razGon_web_> 그러면 무조건 드시구요
<razGon_web_> 웨이트 트레이닝 하세요
<ahoops> 음식과 생활패턴을 좀 알았으면해서요.
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 아..무거운거 들어야하나요?
<ahoops> 막 먹으면서요?
<razGon_web_> 웨이트 트레이닝만 많이 해도 좋아집니다. ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 음.....전 유산소를 추천하겠습니다
<ahoops> 음.
<yemharc> 아무래도 근력운동=통칭 헬스는 근육이 좀 심하게 뿔어서요 (...)
<razGon_web_> 중요한건 횟수가 아니라 운동하는 기간이 길어야 합니다.
<ahoops> 근육량으로 승부하는건가요.
<razGon_web_> 근육이 지방의 질량 2배입니다.
<ahoops> 헉 그런가요.
<razGon_web_> 아무래도 이쪽으로 가는게 승산있죠.
<ahoops> 헬스장에서 하루 2시간씩 꾸준히 하면 될까요?
<yemharc> 요컨대 유산소 vs 근력 = 마른데 근육질 vs 말 그대로 근육질
<razGon_web_> 물론 에너지는 지방이 1.5배 많다는... 그래서 저는 지방을 선택했다는.ㅋ
<ahoops> -0-; 지방
<yemharc> razGon_web_: 비겁한 변명입니닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 라즈곤님..
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 아 여기가 좀
<ahoops> 더워서요.
<ahoops> 다들 여자들은 비키니구
<razGon_web_> 아...
<ahoops> 남자들은 반바지거든요.
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ...운동하셔야겠네요
<ahoops> 근데 제가 좀 말라서
<ahoops> 모냥새 빠져서 인간적으로 괴롭습니다
<razGon_web_> 그러면 더더욱이 피트니스.
<yemharc> 아무래도 보여주는 몸매라면 헬스가 좋죠 (....)
<yemharc> 일단 헬스라고 해서 운동이 아닌것도 아니고요
<ahoops> 돈이고 뭐고간에요..다 필요없고요.
<razGon_web_> 달리기 보다는 걷기 위주로 하시고 하신다면 계단 오르기.ㅋ
<ahoops> 살찌지 않으면 행복할수없는 상황에요.
<yemharc> 다만 그....헬스는 좀 한쪽으로 치우치기 쉬우니 그것만 주의하시면 될거라고 봅니다
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web_> 그리고 음식은 단거 위주로.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 수영 갔다왔습니다~
<yemharc> JSTae76: 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 피트니스 음
<razGon_web_> 하루에 2시간정도 할애하면 되겠네요.
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕핫에ㅛ
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web_> JSTae76: 하이용.ㅋ
<ahoops> 결과적으로는 단것,많이 먹고 근력운동 2시간씩 죽어라하고..길게가라 이말씀이시군요.
<yemharc> ahoops: 근육질인데 하체가 부실하면 되게 보기 않좋아요. 헬스는 주로 상체운동이 많으니 그 점만 주의하시면 멋진 몸매가 나오실겁니다
<JSTae76> razGon_web_: 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web_> 일단은 계획을 해주자면
<ahoops> JSTae76, (__)
<ahoops> yemharc, 네
<razGon_web_> 1. 음식은 골고루 많이 먹는다. 단, 필리핀쪽의 쌀은 저칼로리. 좀 단백질 위주로 드실것.
<JSTae76> ahoops: ?
<ahoops> JSTae76, 인사입니다. 근데 물음표찍으시면 곤란하죠!!
<JSTae76> ahoops: 아하! 죄송합니다!
<razGon_web_> 2. 운동은 시작시 2주간은 러닝만 1시간 가량.. 걷다가 뛰다가 하시죠.
<razGon_web_> 그냥 산책 삼아서 다니는 것도 좋구요. 모래사장 걸어다녀도 됩니다.
<ahoops> 네, 그건 요즘 매일하는중이에요. 산책요.
<razGon_web_> 그리고 2-3주 정도 뒤는 체력이 어느정도 적응이 되니 그다음부터는 웨이트 트레이닝 1-1.5시간 충분히 휴식 취해주면서 합니다.
<razGon_web_> 운동은 작업이 아니라 무리하게 100개 하시고 하면 부상의 문제가 있습니다.
<razGon_web_> 러닝 먼저 하는 이유가 있죠.
<razGon_web_> 드는 것의 무게는 약간 가볍다고 할정도의 무게로 하시는게 좋습니다.
<ahoops> 아, 무리하면 멸망이군요. 살살...천천히 조금씩 가는군요.
<razGon_web_> 부상 나면 저에게 오세요. 싸게 백만원에 고쳐드릴께요.ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops> 가는데 비용이 더 들어요;;
<razGon_web_> 실제로 서울에서 회복시키는데 기백만원 생깁니다.
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 그러니 무리 말라는 겁니다. ㅎ
<ahoops> 네네.
<Markers> 아 먼가 행복한 고민을 하시는거 같아 부럽습니다 ;ㅁ
<Markers> 전 어떻게 하면 살 뺄까 이 고민하는데..
<razGon_web_> 무게감이 약간 있을 정도만
<ahoops> Markers, 지금 행복하지 않다는게 문제입니다. -_-
<JSTae76> Markers: 수영
<razGon_web_> Markers: 같이 하시면 됩니ㅏㄷ.
<razGon_web_> 수영도 추천합니다. 한 3달 동안은.ㅎ
<razGon_web_> 문제는 시간의 할애가 안될겁니다.
<yemharc> 요약하면 1. 고기랑 초콜릿 많이 먹고 2. 일단 조깅부터
<JSTae76> Markers님 Facebook에 한동안 운동기록같은걸로 추정되는 글이 올라온걸로 기억하는데
<Markers> 네
<JSTae76> MS Windows 8부터 드라이버 보안 레벨이 향상되었나요?
<Markers> 어제 정장 맞추러 갔다가 옷 사이즈 맞는게 없어서 주문제작 하고 왓다능..
<razGon_web_> 3. 그리고 마지막 무리가 안된다면 밤에 자기전에 아이스크림 먹기. 초콜렛이나.ㅎ
<ahoops> 단것을 먹어라..
<razGon_web_> 뭐 닭가슴살도 좋습니다.
<razGon_web_> 아니죠. 지방드시라는 거죠.
<yemharc> 닭가슴살 비싸요 ;ㅁ;
<ahoops> 오, 닭이군요;;
<razGon_web_> 생각보다 쌉니다.
<Markers> 개인적인 경험에 의하면 체중을 늘리고 싶을때는 자기전에 먹고 자는게 최곱니다 =_=
<ahoops> 닭은 여기가 엄청나게 싸거든요.
<yemharc> 거기다 퍽퍽하고.......
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 퍽퍽하죠.
<JSTae76> 오늘 아침에 닭이 너무나도 먹고싶어서 땅땅치킨에 전화했는데 안 받아서 Fail
<ahoops> 갠적으로 맨날 먹는게 닭입니다 ㅡㅡ;
<JSTae76> ahoops: 대량배송가능한ㄱ요?
<razGon_web_> 라면 먹고 자면 배가 됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ahoops: 부럽습니다
<yemharc> 그건 붓는거잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 라면은 안먹어서요 ㅋ
<Markers> 먹는 음식 상관없이 자기전에 먹는게 최고...;
<razGon_web_> 어찌 되었든 찌잖아요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> 고칼로리.ㅋ
<ahoops> 잠시대기요.
<yemharc> 이 무슨 목적을 위해 수단을 가리지 않는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 일단 로그좀 저장좀하고요.
<ahoops> (이게 지금 굉장히 중요한 문제라서요)
<razGon_web_> 앗. 메일로 적어드릴걸.ㅋ
<Markers> 어제 정장 맞추러 갔다가 허벅지 두꺼워서 허리 37인치 바지 입엇더니 허벅지가 간신히 들어가는 상황발생....
<razGon_web_> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 허......
<razGon_web_> Markers: 동지...!!
<yemharc> 허리가 몇이시길래.......
<Markers> 허리는 33? 그정도 되요 32에서 34사이즈 입는데
<Markers> 허벅지가 문제
<yemharc> 그렇게 살쪄보이진 않으셨는데;;
<Markers> ㅇ_ㅇ;;
<ahoops> 30입니다
<razGon_web_> 저도 허벅지 문제.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 나도 운동좀 다시 해야하나......
<razGon_web_> 물론 배도 많이 나와서 운동해야 되요. 저도.ㅋ
<yemharc> 춥다고 웅크리고만 있었더니 사이즈가 1인치 뿔긴 했는데......
<Markers> 윗도리도 115 사이즈라고 해서 넘치겟거니 햇더니 어깨가 안들어가서 못 입고 나옴 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님 그렇게 안 보이시던데ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 배라도 나왓으면 하는 바램입니다. 배도 안나왔어요 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_web_> 작년에 개 스트레스 많이 받아서요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ahoops: 배 안나오는건 축복이에요
<Markers> ahoops님 제 몸무게 20kg만 가져가주세요 제발...
<yemharc> 배 나오고 안나오고에 따라 생활의 느낌이 틀려집니다
<JSTae76> ahoops: 제것도 괜찮습니다
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 제가 기부하겠습니다. 25키로!
<ahoops> -0-
<yemharc> 음
<JSTae76> 저도 기부하겠습니다
<yemharc> 내가 20kg 기부하면 목숨이 위험하구나.....
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저는 한 5kg만......
<ahoops> 그러고 라즈곤님
<JSTae76> 행복 피하지방 기부회 +_+ 주최 : 우분투 한국 로코팀 IRC 채널단
<razGon_web_> 옙
<Markers> 아무튼 어제 옷 정장 사러 갓다가 맞는 사이즈 없어서 주문제작 하고 왓다능..
<razGon_web_> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 여기가 더워서요. 채소가 비싸기도 하지만, 문제는 맛난 채소가 없어요.
<ahoops> 구하는것도 만만찮구요.
<razGon_web_> 채소는 버리세요.
<JSTae76> 전 키라도 크면 좋겠습니다..
<ahoops> 그래서 감자와 고구마가 있는데요.
<Markers> 감자나 고구마 같은거 없나요? 그거 먹어도 괜찮던데
<razGon_web_> 그냥 과일 드세요.
<ahoops> 과일이..아
<razGon_web_> 감자로 드세요.
<yemharc> 감자먹고 운동하면 근육이 무럭무럭 자라죠
<ahoops> 망고뿐이 먹을게없어요.
<yemharc> pow바나나er
<JSTae76> 키 크려면 뭘 먹어야하죠?
<razGon_web_> 감자가 칼로리는 비슷한 데 먹을 만 합니다.
<razGon_web_> ㅇㅋ!
<razGon_web_> êµ³!
<ahoops> 아 바나나도있구나
<razGon_web_> 망고앤 바나나!!
<razGon_web_> 그거면 됩니다!
<Markers> ahoops님 근육을 원하시는건가요? 그냥 체중을 원하시는건가요 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> 어?!
<ahoops> 망고와 바나나요?
<yemharc> Markers: 둘 다요
<ahoops> Markers, 둘다 원합니다;;
<Markers> =_=
<razGon_web_> 근육기르면 체중이 갑니다.
<ahoops> 올해는 꼭 러시아언니들을 거느리는게 목표입니다.
<yemharc> Markers: 그럴수밖에 없어요. 눈 앞에 비키니 쭉빵여인네들(응?)이 돌아다닌대요
<Markers> 그....그럼 제일 무난한 코스로 밤마다 라면 먹어서 몸 뿔린 다음에 체중조절하면서 헬스나 수영 ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄱ
<razGon_web_> 안되요
<razGon_web_> 라면은.
<yemharc> Markers: 그런짓 하면 각혈합니다
<ahoops> 러시아어를 배우는것보다 운동쪽이 훨씬더 진입장벽이 낮아서 운동을 선택했을뿐이에요;
<razGon_web_> 솔직히 라면은 아침에 식욕부진을 일으키죠.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 혹시 음식 맛잇게 드시는거 좋아하시나요?
<yemharc> 음.... 그러고 보니 razGon_web_ 저도 상담을.....
<ahoops> 과일은 무조건 감자,망고,바나나로 승부.
<razGon_web_> 헉.
<razGon_web_> yemharc: 5키로 짜리는 않받습니다.ㅎ
<ahoops> Markers, 혼자살다보니 음식은 무조건 막 먹습니다..
<razGon_web_> 고기류는 어떤지요?
<yemharc> 위가 좀 안좋아서 하루 한끼밖에 못 먹고 사는데 운동한다 치면 역시 조금씩 자주 먹어야 할까요?
<razGon_web_> 하루 4끼는 꼭지킬것.
<Markers> 만약 저처럼 음식 맛있게 먹는거 좋아하시면 맛있는 음식을 눈 앞에 두시면 됩니다. 그럼 알아서 계속 먹게 되요 그러고선 살이 쭉쭉쭉 @_@
<ahoops> 고기도 엄청나게 좋아해요.
<razGon_web_> yemharc: 음식을 맞는 것으로 바꾸세요.
<ahoops> 책상에 음식을 항상 두어야하는군요.
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 거기가 많은지요?
<ahoops> 감자,망고,바나나..
<yemharc> 맞는 음식이라....... 사실 채소나 과일류는 부담이 안되긴 해요
<yemharc> 하루 한끼라는게 의사 권고사항이라서요 (....)
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 어떤게 많은걸 말씀하시는지요.
<razGon_web_> yemharc: 헛... 무슨 그런의사가?
<yemharc> 억지로 더 먹을수는 있는데 그러면 후폭풍이 장난이 아닙니다 (...)
<razGon_web_> 혹시 역류성 식도염?
<yemharc> 그건 옛날에 없어졌고요
<razGon_web_> 흠. 않좋은 케이스군요.
<Markers> ahoops님 지금 체격이 어떻게 되시죠? 키랑 몸무게가?
<yemharc> 아, 그 끼니 기준이 일반성인 기준으로 한끼 먹고
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 고기류를 쉽게 구하고 그럴수 있는지요?
<yemharc> 나머지는 밥 대신 간단한 과일이나 이런 간식류로 영양보충 하라는겁니다
<razGon_web_> yemharc: 초콜렛 먹으면 안되겠군요.
<razGon_web_> 샌드위치는 무리일까요?
<yemharc> 그런건 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 대신 채소 비중이 높은걸로요
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 고기는 닭과 돼지고기는 널렸습니다. 싸구요. 소고기는 거의 없구요. 생선도 새벽에 잡은걸 매일 살수있어요.
<razGon_web_> 샌드위치나 케밥. 같은거 드시면 될겁니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 거기 어디에요? 가고잡네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 고기가 싸다니 헐킈..
<Markers> 하긴 요샌 풀값이 더 비싸기는 하지만;;
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 여긴 냉장고가 없어서요. 닭,돼지,생선 모두 그날죽인거나 잡은거 아니면 어차피 상해서 판매자체가 안되요. 살때도 당일치기만 살수밖에없어요.
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 자... 그러면 설계합니다.
<Markers> 어디시길래 'ㅅ'?;;
<ahoops> 제가 냉장고가 없다는게 아니고, 상인들이 냉장고가 없는 상황에요 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 삘리쀤~
<ahoops> 보라카이에요.
<Markers> 필리핀?
<ahoops> 네네
<razGon_web_> 1. 고기는 1일 1끼먹을 것 되도록 저녁에. 2. 채소는 없어도됨. 감자와 망고는 꼭 먹을것. 바나나는 리저브.
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 네네
<razGon_web_> 3. 운동에 할애하는 시간은 하루 2시간이상 주3회이상할것. 방법은 앞에 이야기 한대로 2-3주 체력올리고 운동하시구요.
<Markers> 좋은 지역이네요 고기가 싸다니 @_@;;
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 넵!
<razGon_web_> 운동전에 20-30분 워밍운동 하고 웨이트 1시간에서 1.30분하고 10-15분 정리스트레칭 하세요.
<Markers> ahoops님 체격이 혹시 어떻게 되세요?
<ahoops> Markers, 175cm, 55kg입니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 아니면 저처럼 크로스피트 운동 하시면서 먹고 싶은거 막 먹어도 될거 같기는 한데 @_2
<ahoops> 55-57정도가 항상이였어요.
<Markers> 헐..
<Markers> 정말 20kg 정도 떼어주고 싶네요
<razGon_web_> 4. 이건 중요한데요. 저녁에는 초콜릿이나 무언가 먹는다. 먹을때는 인터넷 하면서 먹는다.ㅎ
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 네 그건 정말로 자신있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> 아이스크림 강추.ㅎ 단, 샤베트류 말고 크림있는거. 아니면 우유먹으면서. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 후레쉬밀크가 고기보다 비싸용 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web_> 허거거.
<razGon_web_> 아이스크림도 비싸겠군요. 냉장고가 없어서리.
<ahoops> 물론 채소가 비용은 젤루 비싸요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 냉장고 아주조그만거 두개면 고기 1키로넘게 삽니다;;
<ahoops> 아 아스크림 조그만거요.
<razGon_web_> 허걱.
<razGon_web_> 그리고 하루에 4끼 이상 드실것.
<razGon_web_> 3끼 드시고
<ahoops> 밥은 꼭 먹어야하죠? 아 밥먹을때 쌀요.
<razGon_web_> 오후 3시쯤에 간식. 샌드위치같은것.
<razGon_web_> 아니요. 쌀은 굳이 안지키셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_web_> 빵이 맞으면 빵드시면 되요.
<ahoops> 빵 1개면 고기 1키로임 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_web_> 헉...
<ahoops> 걍 쌀먹을게요;;
<razGon_web_> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<razGon_web_> 그리고 요리법좀 배우세요.
<razGon_web_> 허브도 좀 사놓구요.
<razGon_web_> 월계수, 로즈마리, 오레가노, 바질, 정향...
<ahoops> 네네..김치찌개나 등등 그런건 다년간 노하우가 잇어서 참 잘합니다;;
<razGon_web_> 제가 볼때는 ahoops 님이 요리법을 잘 모르시는 듯해요.
<razGon_web_> 한국음식만 잘하시고.
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 혼자살아서요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_web_> 실은 고기같은거 그냥 단순히 구워드시기만하고 해서요.
<razGon_web_> 그게 문제입니다.
<ahoops> 배고프면 가서 맥주마시고 그런생활의 연속에요.
<razGon_web_> 같이 먹는 사람을 구하세요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> 이런!! 망할 사람이!!
<ahoops> ..시무룩 ㅠ
<razGon_web_> 밥먹고 맥주랑 치킨먹어야죠.ㅎ
<ahoops> 맥주가 젤루 싸다니깐요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 그냥 물을 드심이 'ㅅ'
<razGon_web_> 그러니 그게 문제..!! 끼니를 거르시는건 아님!
<ahoops> 미네랄보다 맥주가 훨씬싸요 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_web_> 맥주는 추천합니다.
<Markers> 라즈곤님 그 머지 운동할때 보충제 먹는건 어떤가요? 안 좋나요?
<razGon_web_> 뭐 맞으면 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_web_> 단, 그 해당되는 칼로리 만큼 빼서 드시지 말아야 합니다.
<razGon_web_> 저녁에 보충제 드시면 저녁은 패스.
<razGon_web_> 같은 동지니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> ahoops: 끼니꼭챙겨야 합니다!
<Markers> 보충제가 살 찌울때 먹는건가요?
<razGon_web_> 하루 다섯끼!
<ahoops> razGon_web_, 음 대충 패턴이 파악되었습니다. 일주일 스케줄좀 짜서 한번보여드리면, 조언좀 부탁드릴수있을까요 ㅠ
<razGon_web_> Markers: 아니요. 근육을 기르는 거요.
<Markers> 해당되는 칼로리 만큼 빼서 먹지 말라는 뜻이 무슨 뜻 'ㅅ'?
<ahoops> 우아, 라즈곤님 완전 프로이심 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> ahoops: 이.....일단 의사(=프로)십니다;;
<ahoops> 고수 ㅠ
<yemharc> Markers: 보조제로 100kcal 채웠으면 음식에서 100kcal 만큼 빼라는 말이죠
<ahoops> 리눅이고 코드고 다 필요없음
<Markers> 먹는 칼로리는 지켜라 이말씀이군요
<ahoops> 언니들은 그딴거 좋아하지않아.
<Markers> 흠....
<Markers> 먹는걸 낙으로 사는 사람인데 그만큼 못 먹는다는것은??!! 헐킈..
<razGon_web_> http://mabari.kr/
<razGon_web_> 이거 보세요.
<razGon_web_> 예전에 운동처방하시던 가정의학과 선생님이신데 이전 사이트는 폭파되었더군요.
<ahoops> 비만클리닉이라니..이거 위험한 사이트같은데요.
<ahoops> 비만이 필요해요~
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web_> 운동도 해요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 신중하게 진짜 스케줄짜야할듯해요.
<ahoops> 일단은 점심이니, 점심을 먹고 비치나가서 나와바리 체크한번하고 올게요.
<Markers> 음 블로그에서 보충제에 관한 의견이 몇 없네요 'ㅅ';;;
<razGon_web_> Markers: 보통은 보충제에 대한 의사들의 의견은 회의적입니다. 부작용이 너무 많아서요.
<razGon_web_> 그러면 약으로 못써요.
<Markers> 부작용 ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Markers> 무슨 부작용이 있길래?;;
<JSTae76> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<JSTae76> 근데 네트워크상에서 만난 사람을 실제로 만나면 기분이 어떤가요? 야릇한가요?
<JSTae76> 아.. 표현이 이상한가
<Markers> 신기하죠
<Markers> 간혹 어쩡쩡할때도 있어요. 넷에서는 그렇게 신나게 떠들다가 정작 만나면 침묵 =_=
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 공통 관심사가 있다면 나름 활발합니다
<yemharc> 온->오프 대표적 실패사례가 솔로대첩 (....)
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 오셨군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 휴일이라 놀러갔다오니 벌써 저녁 7시네요..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 세미나 일정 정해졋군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이번달은 토즈에 자리가 없어서 1시간 짧게 합니다
<razGon_web_> Seony: 커피 넘 맛있어요...!ㅎㅎㅎ nanun님도 좋다고 다음에 같이 또 주문하고 싶다네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 오.. 그렇군요.
<Seony> 근데 계속 드시다보니 맛있는가보네요
<Markers> Seony님 그때 게임 하나 소개 시켜주신거 이름이 먼지 알 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 온라인 게임요? 아니면 PSP게임요?
<Seony> 여기서 게임얘기를 하도많이 해서 ㅋ
<yemharc> EVE Online
<Markers> 그 우주 배경으로 하던거였는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. EVE Online. 이브 온라인이요
<Markers> 이거 윈도우에서만 돌아갈려나 -_-
<Seony> 맥에서도 돌아갑니다.
<Markers> dx 9 가 필요한거 보니 윈도우에서만 되는군요 =_+=
<Seony> 리눅스는 공식지원은 작년인가 재작년에 끊겼는데, 비공식적으로는 잘된다고 해요...
<Seony> 맥은 공식지원하구요..
<Markers> 비공식;;
<Seony> 제가 1주일 추가무료쿠폰 보내드릴테니까 하시고싶으시면 이메일 주소 보내주세요
<Markers> 음 ;ㅁ; 일단 리눅스에서 돌려서 할만한 게임을 찾고 있어서 ~_~
<Markers> 근데 어지간하면 죄다 윈도우에서만 지원이네 dx가 엄청 막강하기는 한가보네요
<yemharc> 스팀쓰세요
<Markers> 스팀 설치까지는 했는데 아직 계정을 못 만들었어요 ''
<yemharc> 계정 만드는거야 별거 없잖아요
<Markers> 그렇긴 하죠 근데 스팀에서 지원하는 게임 살짝 살펴 봤는데 무료로 나온게임중엔 마땅히 끌리는건 없고;;
<Markers> 유료로 하기엔 어쩡쩡한거 같고 -_-;
<Seony> 음.. 저는 초반에는 스팀에서 샀었는데, 지금은 스팀에서 겜 안사요..
<Seony> 똑같은 게임도 스팀에서 사면 이익을 못받는 경우가 많더라구요
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 또 그 반대도 많이 일어나잖아요?
<Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 그거는 "구입 때"만요.
<yemharc> 그냥 선택의 문제라고 봅니다. 스팀은 대신 세일을 자주 한다는 장점이......
<Seony> 차후 업데이트라던가 하는데에서 불이익을 받을 때가 많고, 심지어는 문명5의 경우는 스팀버전은 맥에서 패치가 제대로 안되서 안돌아가요
<yemharc> 아, 그런건 분명 있죠
<Seony> 매번 게임할 때마다 스팀 띄워야하는 것도 불편하고...
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 스팀은 확실히 윈도우에 중점을 두고 있으니까요
<Seony> 네...
<yemharc> 근데 맥 스토어 게임도 문제가 있는건 별 수 없긴 해요
<Markers> 토플 리딩 공부하고 있는중인데 방금 gasoline을 가스온라인으로 읽었음 =_=;;;;;
<yemharc> 뭣보다 나오는 게임의 수도 좀 압도적이고요.......
<yemharc> Markers: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ......사실 저도 (....)
<yemharc> G.A.S. Online이 뭥고? 했습니다 (.......)
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ  아이구 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 토플 어느정도 하면 외쿡분들과 대화는 가능하겟죠?;;
<Seony> 꼼수 안부리고 공부했으면요.
<Markers> 말은 못해도 알아 들을수는 있을거란 희망을 품고서 하고 있는중인데
<yemharc> 듣기 해결하려면 공부할떄가 아니죠
<Seony> 한국 영어교육의 문제점이, "점수를 올리는 데만 치중"한다는 거거든요... 그러니까 결국 그러한 요령 내지는 꼼수 부리지 않고 제대로 공부하면, 대화가 가능해야하는게 정상이에요.
<yemharc> 듣기 해결하려는데 책을 보면 안되요
<yemharc> 속성으로 늘리는 방법은 좀 천천히 부르는 노래를 가사집 가져다 놓고 듣는거죠
<yemharc> 가사집 안 보고도 정확하게 들리면 조금씩 "빠른 노래"로 바꾼 다음에
<yemharc> 그것도 해결되면 드라마/영화/뉴스 같은거 틀어서 "뜻은 몰라도 쟤가 뭔 단어를 말하는지 알겠다" 정도가 되면
<yemharc> 기본은 패스입니다
<Markers> 저 이번에 레미제라블 영화 보면서 자막 가리고서 봤는데 세부적인 표현까지는 이해를 못햇지만 노래 한마디 한마디 이해를 하면서 봣는데 이정도면 괜찮은 편인가요?;;
<yemharc> 그정도면 한두달만 더 연습하시면 귀는 뚫릴거 같은데요
<Markers> 레미제라블이 워낙 노래로 대사가 나오니깐 정말 천천히 나오긴 했지만 =_= 길지도 않고
<yemharc> 처음에는 말 자체를 다 이해 못해도 되니까 "대충 무슨 말인지 알겠다" 정도를 목표로 두세요
<yemharc> 문맥만 이해 가능해지면 그 뒤는 얼마나 어려운 단어를 알고 있느냐가 좌우하는거니까요
<Markers> 네에 ㅋ
<yemharc> 영어는 특히나 명사가 매우매우 많은 언어라 들을때 놓치는거 없이 문맥이해가 되면 듣기는 얼추 해결이라 보시면 됩니다
<Markers> 지금 고딩때 영어공부 한거 돌이켜 보면 단어 모르는게 대부분이었던거 같아서 지금 토플 리딩 책 보면서 단어 공부하고 잇어요 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 단어는 뭐......사실 답이 없죠. 눈에 보이는건 전부 다 영어단어로 중얼거리면서 이상한 눈초리를 받던가
<yemharc> 단어장이랑 그림 가져다 놓고 보면서 줄줄줄 외우던가 =.=
<Markers> 근데 영어 공부해서 외쿡 나간 주변친구들에게 물어보면 공부할때 영영 사전으로 공부하라고는 하는데 영영사전 봐도 의미를 모를땐 어떻게 해야될지 참 난감하던데
<yemharc> 영어를 모르는데 영어로만 된 책을 왜 봐요
<Seony> 처음부터 영영사전 보는 건, 제 개인적인 의견으로는 비추구요,
<Seony> 영어가 왠만큼 좀 익숙해지면 그때는 알아서 영영사전 보게되요.
<Seony> 근데, 대부분 그쯤 되야 "아 영영사전이 훨씬 좋은거구나"라고 느끼면서 개나소나 다 영영사전을 추천하게 되는거죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 처음에는 무조건 한글부터입니다
<Seony> 자기한테 맞게 공부하는게 좋은 거에요
<Markers> 그 머랄까 영영단어 찾아서 보면 영어로 풀이가 되어있는데 그 영어 단어 자체는 다 아는 단어인데 해석이 안될때 어떻게 해야되죠 ㅡ.ㅡ?
<yemharc> 아예 아기때라면 어차피 둘 다 모르니까 아동용으로 줄창 들려주는거고요
<Seony> 그건 문법을 공부해야죠
<yemharc> 단어가 있고 숙어가 있으니까요
<Seony> 저도 아직도 뉴욕 타임즈 같은 신문은, 단어 다 알아도 해석이 잘 안되요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그렇군요
<Markers> 덜덜덜..
<yemharc> 그런건 먼저 외울필요는 없어요
<Seony> 솔직히, 영어를 많이 보고듣고 해서 최대한 많이 노출되야 익숙해지고 하는 건데, 저도 그게 잘 안되서 잘 못해요
<Markers> 외국에서 인정하는게 토플이었던가요?
<Markers> 어디서 들었는데 헷갈리네 ---
<Seony> 토플이랑 아이엘츠
<Markers> 아이엘츠가 상위인가보네요 'ㅅ' 엄청 어려워 보이네
<Seony> 상위가 아니라, 다른 나라에서 치르는 시험이에요
<Seony> 토플은 ETS에서 주관하는 시험이고..
<Seony> 아이엘츠는 영국쪽이네요.
<Markers> 아하..
<yemharc> Seony: flutter 라는 앱 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> iOS에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 매깅요
<yemharc> 맥
<yemharc> 제스쳐로 동영상/음악 컨트롤하는 간단한 앱이에요
<Seony> 웹캠도 컨트롤 되네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 라기보다 웹캠으로 동작인식 하는 소프트에요
<yemharc> 아이튠즈 내려놓고 쓰니 편하네요
<Seony> 아~
<Markers> 전자책 아이튠즈에서 보는 방법 없죠 ?
<yemharc> 어떤 타입인데요
<yemharc> epub?
<Markers> 잠시만요
<yemharc> Markers: 고민하지 마시고 맥스토어에서 kitabu라는거 받아다 쓰세요. 무료에요
<Markers> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/maheunsal-gihoegja-peulogeulaemeo/id575476272?mt=8 여기 사이트에 나온 거요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 마흔살 기획자 프로그래머 되다 이거 볼려고 멋모르고 다운하고 그랫는데 아이폰이랑 아이패드만 지원되는거라고 되어있어서 -_-
<yemharc> 받은 다음에 튠즈-책 란에 있는거 kitabu로 끌어다 넣으세요
<yemharc> 그런다음 여세요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ.....
<Markers> 볼 수가 있는거?
<yemharc> 엉......
<yemharc> Markers: 요건 '앱'이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> not BOOK
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 전자책 파일이 아니군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 앱이에요
<yemharc> 흔히 앱북(AppBook)이라고 합니다
<Markers> 저거 보고 싶은데 주변에 아이폰 쓰는사람도 없고 패드 쓰는 사람도 없고 -_-
<Markers> yemharc님은 전자책 구입하세요?
<DarkCircle> 앱 이름을 40-year-old programmer도 아니고 maheunsal-gihoegja-peulogeulaemeo 라니 ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅂ- 피식.
<yemharc> 많이는 아니고 좀 사는 편이에요
<Markers> 기획자가 프로그래머가 된 케이스인거 같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 주로 어디서 사세요?
<yemharc> 한국 전자책 시장이 욕도 안 나올만큼 x망이라........
<yemharc> 리디북스, 구글 플레이 2개 사용중입니다.
<yemharc> 교보나 알라딘이나 뭐 써보려고 했는데, 초기에는 자기들 디바이스 팔아먹겠다고 다른건 지원을 안 하더군요
<yemharc> 덕분에 쫄딱 망했죠들.......
<Markers> 전자책이 일반 책보다 싼편인가요 =_=?
<yemharc> 일단 유통비가 빠지는데 비싸면 말이 안되죠
<yemharc> 유통비 빠지고 제본비 빠지고
<Markers> 흠...글쿤여
<Markers> 먼가 점점 컴맹이 되어가는 느낌인데 이거 ;ㅁ; 모르는게 왜이렇게 많지
<yemharc> 원래 하면 할수록 모르는게 많아지더라구요
<razGon_web_> 전자책이 "빅데이터 경영을 말한다" 이게 1.5만원인데 9천원에 팔더군요. 구글 플레이북에서요
<Markers> 지금 책도 책이지만 집에 리눅스 주 OS로 설치하고 보니깐
<Markers> 컴퓨터 자체를 안 키게 되더라구요 ... 이제껏 컴 키면 웹서핑 아니면 게임이라서 그랬는지 -_-;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 뚜렷하게 "이걸 해야겠다"싶은 목표가 없어서 그래요
<Markers> 요샌 영화나 드라마 보는거 외엔 그냥 문서 작업 죄끔하고 컴 끄게 되더라는...;
<yemharc> 목표없으니 나쁘다! 이런 의미가 아니구요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 "이 OS에선 내가 뭘 하지?" 같은 상태인거죠
<Markers> 한편으로 게임 막 하는 시간에 공부나 운동이나 잠이나 더 자자 머 이런식이라서 괜찮은거 같은데 왜 리눅스를 써야되나 무슨 이점이 있나 이런거 고민 하게 되네요
<Markers> 네
<yemharc> 그런점이 골때리는거죠
<yemharc> 윈도우는 게임이라도 하지만 리눅스는 게임도 사실 없다고 봐야하고
<yemharc> 그럼 대체 뭘 하지?...........라는건데
<yemharc> 그건 역으로 질문 받을수밖에 없어요. "그럼 뭘 하려고 설치했어요?"
<Markers> 윈도우 안 쓸려고 -_-?ㅋ;;;
<Markers> 머엉~
<yemharc> 그런 이유가 가장 나빠요 =.=
<yemharc> OS는 OS일 뿐입니다
<Markers> 아무튼 좀더 고민해서 아무거나 해봐야겟네요
<Markers> 거의 호기심에 리눅스 설치해보자 이거엿는데
<Markers> 학교에선 맥 쓰고 집에선 리눅스 쓰니깐 별 차이는 못 느끼겟고
<yemharc> OS를 그냥 설치해 볼 때야 상관없지만, OS자체를 갈아탈때에는
<yemharc> "내가 하던 작업을 저기서도 가능한가? 그 방법은 뭔가?"부터 조사한 다음에 가야돼요
<Markers> 그나마 문서 작업 관련해서 어떻게 요령 조금 피우면 호환이 가능한거는 체험했구. 이제 리눅스로 멀 하지를 결정해야될거 같아요
<Markers> 코딩이야 요즘 거의 java로 하니 문제는 없고
<Markers> 집컴을 웹서버로 돌리는거나 해볼까요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 구글이 책이나 영화 같은거 먼가 컨텐츠 증가한거 같은데 마땅히 살게 없네 =_=
<yemharc> 대부분 그래요
<yemharc> "뭔가 사볼까" 하고 보면 막상 손이 가는게 없죠
<Markers> 영화는 얼핏 관심가는거는 대부분 본거고;
<yemharc> 뭐 그래서 음악이 가장 만만하긴 한데......
<Markers> 구글이 음악도 팔아요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 한국은 서비스 안할겁니다
<Markers> 어차피 한국꺼는 안 들으니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 흠 책도 먼가 많지는 않군요 그냥 아무거나 생각나는 책 두들겻더니 없네
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그나마 국내에선 리디북스가 제일 나은 편이긴 해요. 책 신청하면 어지간한건 들여놔주고
<Markers> 구글 음악은 미국 IP만 되는거네요;
<yemharc> VPN으로 우회할수 있긴 해요
<Markers> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 그냥 유투브에서 mp3로 다운 받아서 저장하는 방법을 써야겟네요
<Markers> 역시 구글이 무섭네 서비스가 모르는게 더 많은거 같네;
<samahui> 전 먼저 갑니다 ^^ 내일뵈요.
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요? 쌀쌀한 아침입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 날씨는 그래도 좀 풀려서 다행이네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요? 다행이더군요. 근데 내일부터 다시 추위가...ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 걱정이네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-08
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 북반구는 냉하고~ 남반구는 핫하고~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 요기도 북반구에요
<samahui> 날씨가 심하게 극적으로 갈리는게 이번 여름은 또 얼마나 더울지 전 그게더 걱정이네요
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?ㅎ
<samahui> 아 Seony님 말고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 남반구는 여름일텐데 폭염이라고 하더군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 알아요. 근데 여기는 더워요..
<samahui> 반대로 북반구의 나라들은 냉골에 빠져서 냉냉 하고 폭설에 파뭍히고
<samahui> 근데 이제 겨울이 지나면 여기가 그 폭염속에 빠질거 같아서 걱정이예요
<samahui> 전 솔직하게 땀이 많이 나서 그런지 더운게 더 싫거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 아무튼 일년 내내 비슷한 기온속에서 사는 사람들이 부러워요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 여기 살다보니, 4계절이 뚜렷한게 꼭 좋은건 아니더라구요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> samahui: 하와이가셔야 겠군요.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 요즘 인민에어가 사람들 관심의 대상이군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 한성에서 맥에어 짝퉁스런 디자인의 노트북을 내놨군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 성능도 괜찮고 확장성도 마음에 드는데... 해상도와 짱퉁스러움이 전 오히려 걸리네요
<samahui> 무게도 좀 나가는군요. 하드 없이 mSSD로만 140키로 하드추가장착시 150키로대...
<samahui> 그래고 가격이 60대라 ... 착하네요
<razGon_web> 한성의 방점은 AS죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 애플과 비슷하면 어쩌죠?
<samahui> 예전에 보스몬스터라고 게이밍북 샀었는데 나름 AS잘해주던데요. 다만... 오래걸리고 전화 안받아요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저도 사고 싶은 생각이 들정도의 것이더라구요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 센터가 경기도에 딱 한곳이라 거기로 택배로 보내던가 가져가야되고 전화 연결도 거의 로또급으로 연결되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 내 가격적 메리트는 확실히 국내 최고더군요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 당시에 제가 샀던 모델은 i7에 ATI 6990m 들어간 모델이였는데 150정도였죠. 참고로 그때 비슷한 사양의 델 에일리언웨어도 있었는데 이놈은 400가까이되는 가격 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 뭐 상관없습니다. 저는 넷북에 SSD설치해서 사용하게 했습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 외국은 넘 거품이 심해요.
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 이제는 엘리트북에 집중하려고 합니다
<samahui> 새로 사고 싶은거 없길 바랄 뿐입니다
<samahui> SSD에 풀뱅크메모리 업그레이드 까지 다해줬어요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 그래놓고 TP를 더 많이 쓰는건 에러 ㅋ 키감을... 키감을 버릴수 없어요.
<razGon_web> 그 키감 무섭더군요.
<razGon_web> 지금의 노트북이 데스크탑성능을 상회합니다.
<samahui> 키 배치나 키감 때문에 아직도 T400이라는 모델을 사용중입니다
<razGon_web> 그런데 데스크탑은 흑축 기계식 키보드
<samahui> 전 회사에서 대놓고 청축 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 노트북은 조약돌키보드.. 키감은 뭐 안봐도 아시죠?
<samahui> 용감하죠
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ 소리 많이 나실텐데.
<razGon_web> 방음을.ㅋ
<samahui> 무시신공 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저희쪽 연구소에서 이사빼고는 제가 갑인지라
<razGon_web> 이게 쓸때는 모르는데. 펜타그래프는 그나마 난데. 조약돌키보드는 ...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북 중에는 TP랑 엘지가 키감이 좋아요
<razGon_web> 타이프 칠때 키감이 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 근데 왜그러죠? 하긴 노트북<<<<<<<<<<<<<<넘사벽<<<<<<<<<<<<< 기계식...
<samahui> 요즘 나오는 아이솔인지뭔지 방식의 맥스런 키보들은 정말 키감이 안좋아서 전 별로더군요
<samahui> 근데 TP는 쫀득하니 그만의 키감이 있어서
<samahui> 물론 기계식만은 못하지만 나름의 만족도가 있어요
<samahui> 치다보면 계속 타이핑 하게 만드는 느낌이라고 할까
<samahui> 쓸 당시에는 잘 모를지 몰라고  TP쓰다가 다른 노트북 두드리면 확실하게 느껴지죠
<samahui> 근데 그것도 이제 끝이죠. 다시 기존 방식의 키보드가 나오지 않는다면... 전 그래서 420 이전 모델 들까지만 써요. 그 이후에는 기배치도 키감도 바뀌어 버렸거든요.
<samahui> 잠시 회의 다녀올께요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 아이솔방식은 키감이 별루 입니ㅏㄷ.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<dalgona_mswin> 좋은 아침입니다ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 아아
<Markers_> 한번 튕겼었네 'ㅅ';
<Grr_> hi
<yemharc> hi
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc: :)
<Grr_> Hi
<JSTae76> Grr_: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 마수에서 헤어나지 못하고 타임캡슐을 질렀습니다
<Seony> 음... 어차피 집에 따로 쓰시는 서버가 없으면, 백업용으로 하나 쓸만은 하죠.
<yemharc> 컴은 전체 다 통틀어서 맥북 한대뿐이거든요
<yemharc> 온라인 백업을 써볼까 했는데 한국에서는 "그냥 포기해" 레벨의 속도라는군요 OTL
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 아마 그럴 거에요
<yemharc> 그래서 실은 한 두달 정도를 맥미니랑 타임캡슐 사이에서 고민했는데
<Seony> 생각해보면, N의 최고속도가 초당 15메가를 넘지않다는 점에서 수십-수백 기가씩 되는 하드용량을 백업하는데는 무리가 있죠..
<yemharc> 가격대비로 "이걸 얼마나 뽑아먹을까"를 놓고 보면 결국 타임캡슐에 손이 가더라구요
<Seony> 음... 애플제품이 한국에서 가격이 비싸다는 점을 고려해보면, 맥미니 살돈으로 차라리 리눅스서버를 직접 소형으로 조립하는게 나을 거에요..
<yemharc> 네 그렇죠
<yemharc> 뭐하면 그냥 하나 만들(?!)어도 되고요
<yemharc> 모델은 2테라로 했습니다. 사실 그정도만 되도 혼자 쓰는데엔 차고 넘칠거 같고요
<Seony> 네. 어차피 증분백업이니깐요...
<Seony> AEBS에도 USB포트가 있어서 외장하드를 연결할 수 있긴한데, 느려서 저는 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 집에서는 기가비트로 연결해놔서요.
<yemharc> AE하고 비교해놓은걸 봤는데 타임캡슐랑 속도차이가 상당하더군요
<yemharc> 그냥 미디어 센터용이면 그게 그거인데, 타임머신 백업용으로는 차이가 나더라구요
<Seony> 아무래도 그렇죠
<yemharc> 하드웨어 차이는 아닌거 같고, 아마 소프트웨어적으로 처리를 해 놓은걸로 보입니다.
<Seony> 저도 백업에 신경을 많이 쓰다보니까 리눅스 서버에 NFS로 하는 것도 해봤는데, 이상하게 속도가 안나오더라구요... 제일 좋은건 역시 ssh를 통한 rsync였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 왠지 한번 써 보고 싶은 느낌이란 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 타임머신 써보다가 마음에 안 들면 그대로 스토리지 포맷한 다음 rsync로 가도 사실 아무 문제 없으니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 겸사겸사.......가슴이 시키는 지름을 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 타임캡슐 쓰시는 분들 보니까 대부분 만족하시는거 같더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 암튼 애플제품의 수량이 이제 아이맥만 제외하고는 저랑 거의 비슷하시군요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ 벌써 그렇게 되나요
<Seony> 아... 시네마 디스플레이 있으니까, 아이맥이랑 동급으로 치면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 있는게........
<yemharc> 디스플레이, 맥북, 폰, 패드, 키보드, 마우스, 캡슐
<JSTae76> Wow
<yemharc> 음........ 그냥 딱 기본사양 같은 느낌이
<JSTae76> 전 맥북과 폰만 ㅎㅎ 충분해요
<Seony> 디스플레이랑 캡슐 제외하고는 저랑 똑같네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 혹시 미디어위키 써보신분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 전 되려 시간에 비해 거쳐간 기기가 많죠
<yemharc> 맥북만 2대에, 폰2개, 패드2개...........
<yemharc> 근데 이 일이 1년 하고 2달 정도밖에 안 지났습니다?............
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇게 되나요..
<yemharc> 회의 갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<JSTae76> Seony: 혹시 미디어위키 사용해보셨나요?
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<JSTae76> 위키백과사전의 기반 보드요
<Seony> 보드라면... BBS 얘기하는 거죠?
<JSTae76> 음..CMS라 해야하나.. 그런거요
<SIMPLISM> 위키피디아 설치형... 말씀하시는 것 같은..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 넹..맞아요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 위키피디아에서 그런 것도 나오는군요..
<JSTae76> 위키피디아 사용할때는 몰랐는데 이걸 직접 설치해서 설정하려니 생각보다 복잡하네요
<SIMPLISM> 개인적으로는 백업이 편해가지구... 도쿠위키가 편하다는... 설정할 것도 별로없고, 백업도 파일만 복사하면 되다보니...ㅋ
<JSTae76> 오호
<JSTae76> 그런녀석도있네요
<SIMPLISM> 기능이 많아지면 아무래도 설정이 많아지기 마련이죠.. 미디어위키가 아무래도 보안적인 측면이나 기능적인 측면으로 우수하긴한데...
<JSTae76> 한번 써보겠습니다
<Markers_> 역시 갑부..
<Seony> JSTae76: Ubuntu.or.kr에 있는 위키가 도쿠위키잖아요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 아하ㅋㅋ 그랬군요
<JSTae76> 가까운데 있으면서도 잘 몰랐네요
<JSTae76> 저번달부터 갑자기 서버 트래픽이 폭주하네요
<JSTae76> 서버 운영하시면서 이유없이 트래픽이 높아진걸 경험하신분 계신가요?
<suapapa> 예전에 은꼴싸 싹쓸이 하기 포스팅을 올리고 트래픽 폭탄을 경험했습니다. -_-;
<JSTae76> suapapa: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 경우는, 바이두 봇 때문에..
<JSTae76> 아..
<Seony> 바이두는 아주 미친듯이 봇을 풀더라구요...
<JSTae76> 저희는 저번달에 갑자기 트래픽 332GB를 찍었네요 (__)
<JSTae76> 이번달 1일부터 오늘까지는 33GB;;
<Seony> 그래서 카운터 프로그램을 미리 설치해두면 좋죠
<JSTae76> Seony: 아무래도 그래야겠어요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2011> 수아파파님 안녕하세요~~
<suapapa> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> suapapa: 앗.. 저도 오랫만에 뵈니까 인사를... 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers_> 저 혹시 trac 한번 설치해보시거나 운영해보신분 계세요?
<JSTae76> 적어도 전 없네요
<JSTae76> 저는 점심 먹고오겠습니다~
<twinsenx> suapapa: 워드프레스에서 구글플러스로 옮기신거에요?
<suapapa> 구플은 그냥 구플이구요. 요즘은 통 블로깅을 못 하고 있습니다.
<suapapa> 블로그에 너무 업데이트가 없어서 그나마 살아있는 G+링크로 바꿨어요. (__)
<twinsenx> suapapa: 어익후 제가 주소창에서 web을 빠뜨렸네염. suapapa.net:8080으로 했더니 구글플러스로 자동연결되더군요. 워드프레스 블로그 주소는 web.suapapa.net:8080
<suapapa> 헛 그렇군요. 감사합니다. (그냥 알고만 있을래요 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz2011> 아이고 죄송합니다. 오랜만에 뵈었는데 일이 바빠서 채팅 참여도 못하네요...
<twinsenx> 사촌여동생이 아이폰 열더니 우리집에 '컷 더 로프' 소개하는 바람에, 아이패드에서 $5, 넥서스7에서 $2 들어버렸네여. 나중에 사촌여동생 집에가서 점심저녁 두끼는 해결해야 밸런스가 맞을듯.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 도쿠위키 로고는 어떻게 변경해야할까요?
<JSTae76> 설정에도 없고 직접 이미지 파일을 바꾸어버리니 도쿠위키 기본 로고가 더 커져서 나타나고 원하는 로고는 안 나타나네여
<JSTae76> 설정에도 없고 직접 이미지 파일을 바꾸어버리니 도쿠위키 기본 로고가 더 커져서 나타나고 원하는 로고는 안 나타나네요
<twinsenx> JSTae76: https://www.dokuwiki.org/template:ach Anika Henke의 답글처럼 하면 될른지유? 이미지 사이즈를 가급적 원래로고 사이즈처럼 조절해보라는디유? (35픽셀, 5픽셀) background:url(images/logo.png) no-repeat 25px 0; in design.css inside .dokuwiki .wrapper{}
<JSTae76> twinsenx: 잠시만요..
<JSTae76> 아;; 역시나..
<JSTae76> 사실 변경을 제대로 되었는데 사파리의 캐시때문에 그대로 출력이 되었고 변경하면 이미지가 커지는건 새로운 이미지가 커졌는데 기존의 로고가 캐시때문에 그대로 출력된거였네요ㅜㅜ Chrome에서는 잘 보입니다
<JSTae76> 근데 도구위키는 한번 개행하는건 무시되나요?
<JSTae76> 아 \\를 쓰면 되네요ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 라인브레이크 플러그인은 더 이상 제대로 작동 안하는듯하구.. XBR 플러그인이 있긴 하지만 \\를 더 많이들 쓰나봐유. 클리앙 2010년도 글 http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=lecture&wr_id=66609
<twinsenx> 허뜨.. 쏴장님
<JSTae76> 도쿠위키.. 생각보다 어렵네요
<JSTae76> Apache를 여러 포트로 각 각의 웹페이지를 가동할 수 있나요?
<JSTae76> 예를 들면 80 포트는 A라는 홈페이지 82 포트는 B라는 홈페이지가 나타나게
<JSTae76> 오우.. 되는군요
<JSTae76> 저는 이만;;
<LuHa-freenode> 음... 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LuHa-freenode> 궁금한게 있는데 한국 우분투 사용자모임에 가보면 IRC 주소가 freenode가 아니라 irc.ubuntu.com이더라구요. 여기가 맞는거죠?
<yemharc> 같은곳이에요
<LuHa-freenode> 아아, 그렇구나
<LuHa-freenode> 주소가 다른데도요? 신기하네요.
<yemharc> 지금 집 주소를 보면 기존의 무슨동 무슨번지 주소가 있고 무슨길 어쩌구 하는 주소가 있죠?
<LuHa-freenode> 네
<yemharc> 주소는 틀린데 같은 곳 가르키죠?
<yemharc> 똑같은겁니다
<LuHa-freenode> 아하, 감사합니다. ^^;;
<LuHa-freenode> 지난학기 컴퓨터네트워크를 들으며 알게된건데 그럼 DNS에 2개의 주소가 같은 IP를 가르키고 있는건가요?
<Seony> 수천 수억개가 같은 IP를 가리킬 수 있어요
<LuHa-freenode> 넵. 감사합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 역시 공산품(?!)이라 그런지 빠르네요. 내일 올거같습니다
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 모양은 예쁘니까 어디든 두더라도 쓸만할 거에요
<yemharc> 근데 지금 책상 상태가 어디 놔도 안보일거 같아서 ;ㅁ;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 계시나요..
<JSTae76> 저희 서버가 얼마전부터 로그를 보면 wget 127.0.0.1을 5초마다 실행하는데 이거 왜 이러는지 아시나요?
<jasonjang> ?
<JSTae76> 아무래도 저희 서버가 공격을 받는 것 같습니다.
<jasonjang> 근거없는 내 혼자 생각이지만, 내부적인 문제...라고 생각됩니다.
<jasonjang> 서버가 공격받는다"? 라는 생각이 들면...로그 검토해 보세요
<JSTae76> jasonjang: 로그를 보고있는데 127.0.0.1로 계속 wget / 알 수 없는 계정 생성 (__) / 트래픽이 장난아니게 높아지고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 127.0.0.1 은 로컬 호스트 주소쟎아요?! <--- 알죠?
<JSTae76> 당연하죠 :)
<JSTae76> 만약 다른 아이피 주소였다면 말도 안해겠죠ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> hm...
<JSTae76> 무엇보다 알 수 없는 이름의 계정이 생성된게 정말로 자존심에 스크래치입니다.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2011> 슬슬 퇴근 할 수 있는 시간이왔네요... 아흑
<JSTae76> autowiz2011: 퇴근하면 좋잖아요ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 하하하
<autowiz2011> 이제 퇴근하니 문제지요 ^^
<JSTae76> 그런가요ㅋㅋ 전 아직 학생이라 잘 모르겠습니다 (__)
<razGon_web> 하이요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<w00d0ng50> 안녕하세요
<LuHa-freenode> 안녕하세요오
<w00d0ng50> 아 프로그램개발로 대박날수있으려나
<LuHa-freenode> 우와 어떤 프로그램 개발하세요?
<LuHa-freenode> Linux Adobe Air의 지원이 끈겨서 너무 아쉬워요 ㅠ_ㅠ Ollehmusic다운로드를 위해서 윈도우를 가야한다니...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops> razGon_web, 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> ahoops: hello.!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-09
<razGon_web> ^^
<ahoops> razGon_web, 낼름낼름~
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_web> ahoops: 잠시 환자요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 웰컴~!
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 감기 조심하세요
<razGon_web> 감기걸리셨군요.
<razGon_web> 제가 몇주전부터 이야기.
<yemharc> 지금까지 괜찮았는데 어제부터 갑자기 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그나마 단순 목감기여서 살았습니다
<yemharc> 열까지 났으면..........으어
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 다들 일찍 일어나시는군요 '';;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LuHa-freenode> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kov_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kov_> 물어보고 싶은게 있어서 잠시 방문 하였습니다.
<kov_> 혹.. 코분투 11.10을 받을수 있는 곳이 있는지요?
<yemharc> 코분투는 딱히 받을곳이 없을거에요
<kov_> 아.. 그럼 영문 11.10을 받은후에.. 나비같은것만 설치해서 써도 큰 문제는 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 어차피 코분투는 내부 패키지들을 한국사람이 바로 쓰기 편하게 추가/삭제한거에요
<yemharc> 크게 뭘 바꾼게 아니구요
<yemharc> 근데 12.04도 나왔는데 왜 11.10을 찾으시나요?
<kov_> 제 노트북이 구형인데
<kov_> 12.10을 설치 해보니. 많은 문제가 있는듯 해서
<yemharc> 버전이 낮다고 구형컴에서 돌아가는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 드라이버 지원은 되려 높은 버전이 잘 하는 편이고요
<kov_> 드라이버 지원으로 어플리케이션 시작이 늦을수 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 부팅 자체가 오래 걸린다는 말인가요?
<kov_> 프로그램 시작이 오래 걸립니다.
<kov_> 사실 6년된 노트북에 설치를 하려는것인데. 기본 사향이 셀레론 1.7 입니다.
<kov_> 가장 문제가 ATI Xpress 200m 내장 그래픽을 사용한다는것이고요.
<yemharc> 그럼 유니티 자체가 무거워서 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 유니티는 그래픽 파워가 좀 많이 필요해요
<kov_> 아. 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 가벼운 lubuntu나 xubuntu로 설치하시는걸 추천합니다
<kov_> 루분투는 들어봤는데.
<kov_> 구래보도록 하겠습니다.
<yemharc> 쿠분투 루분투 뭐 변종은 많은데
<yemharc> 어차피 내부 구조는 똑같고 데스크탑 매니저만 틀린거에요
<yemharc> http://lubuntu.net 루분투
<kov_> 아. 네...
<yemharc> http://xubuntu.org 주분투
<razGon_web> kov_: 가볍게 사용하신다면 루분투 추천합니다.
<razGon_web> 주분투는 깔끔하기는 한데 무겁습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 유니티의 우분투보다는 가볍죠.
<kov_> 아 추천 감사합니다.
<kov_> 우선 어제 우분투를 설치해본결과 가장 문제점이..
<kov_> 그래픽 드라이버 였는데..
<kov_> ATI 구형 그래픽의 경우 ATI에서 기본 제공한 X.org 같은게 있다고 들어서.. 찾아서 설치해본결과
<kov_> 적용이 안되더군요. 혹시 다른 방법이 있는지 아시는지요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 파폭이 버젼업했네요. 1
<kov_> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 셧다운제가 확대되었군요.
<ahoops> 게임 셧다운제.
<yemharc> 어떻게 확대됐나요?
<ahoops> 밤10시부터 7시까지 겜하다걸리면 혼나고요.
<ahoops> 게임사는 매출액의 1%를 상납해야하고
<yemharc> 엉.... 삥뜯기법 통과됐나요?
<ahoops> 네
<yemharc> 헐
<ahoops> 게임 개발하시는분들이라면 고민이 되실만한 상황같군요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어디 기사 나온거 있나요?
<ahoops> 검색하시면 다 난리네요.
<ahoops> 네이버 뉴스에도 나오네요.
<yemharc> 아..... 통과가 아니라 발의네요
<ahoops> 네.
<yemharc> 그럼 무산될 가능성이 훨씬 큽니다
<yemharc> 특히 삥뜯기법은 안되요
<ahoops> 근데 그게 확신을 할수가 없는것이
<yemharc> 당장 국내 게임업계가 한해 벌어들이는 '외화만' 10조원입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 까놓고 말해서 국내보다 해외시장이 훨씬 넓고요
<ahoops> 통과되어져도 전혀 이상할게 없을정도의 모양새라고 생각되요.
<ahoops> 지금 정치권이 제정신이 아니라서;
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면, 저 법안 발의되면 전부 다 해외기업으로 둔갑하면 되는거죠
<razGon_web> 하긴 지금 정치권은 바보죠.
<yemharc> 진짜 구제불능의 x신들이라면 통과시켜서 제대로 터질테고
<yemharc> 구제는 안되도 상x신까진 아니라면 적어도 삥뜯기는 통과 못시킵니다
<razGon_web> 차라리 그랬으면 좋겠어요.
<yemharc> 여성부야 뭘 어쩌든 개거품 물테니 신경꺼도 되고요
<ahoops> 해외기업으로 둔갑한다 할지라도 삥뜯는데 무리가 없다면, 분명히 진행할것같은 느낌이 아주 쎄게 드는건 왜일까요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 무리가 많죠
<yemharc> 해외기업으로 변한다 -=> 그래도 내놔! -> 그럼 한국서비스 즐
<yemharc> 하면 끝이거든요
<yemharc> ..........
<yemharc> 이게 농담이 아닌게, 한국 게임시장은 '작아요'
<yemharc> 당장 중국만 놓고 봐도 텐셴트라고 한국으로 치면 넷마블이나 한게임같은 게임포탈 업체가 있는데
<ahoops> 네네
<yemharc> 그런 기업 한해 매출이 10조원~12조원 정도 됩니다
<yemharc> 근데 그런 대형 포털이 3개정도 있죠
<yemharc> 대박터졌다 싶은 게임은 "동시접속자"가 120~150만이고요
<yemharc> 쪽박찼다, 오래되서 아무도 안한다 하는 게임 동접자가 20~30만입니다.
<yemharc> 당장 그것만 놓고 봐도 뭐 비교할 껀덕지가 없어요
<ahoops> 실무자딴(업체입장)은 그렇다해도 그게 씨알도 안먹히는 상황..
<ahoops> 무적의 여성가족부..
<yemharc> 네 그러니까요
<yemharc> 일단 정말 구제불능 아닌 다음에야 1% 삥은 못하고
<yemharc> 된다치면 해외기업 + 한국서비스 철수면 끝입니다.
<ahoops> 네.
<yemharc> 다만 그건 큰 기업들이나 가능한거고, 기존의 중소기업은 싸그리 전멸하겠죠
<ahoops> 업체는 업체 나름대로 대책을 세우겠죠.
<ahoops> 네네
<yemharc> 이게 여파가 상당히 커요
<yemharc> 한국 게임 개발자들은 그래도 세계에서 꽤 인정받는 레벨이거든요
<yemharc> 특히 서버쪽은 사실상 세계 탑랭크고요
<yemharc> 그럼 저지랄 나면 1. 대형 세원(대기업) 사라짐
<yemharc> 2. 중소기업 줄줄이 사라짐 -> 세원 대폭감소
<yemharc> 3. 인재 국외유출
<yemharc> 그럼 사람이 줄어드니 그것도 당연히 세원감소
<ahoops> 결국 게임개발자는 전부 외국나가서 일하고 국내 게임산업은 전멸..
<yemharc> 뭐 그냥....... 미친짓이죠
<ahoops> 겜사업하다 걸리면 상납하는 구조
<yemharc> 상식적으로, 다른것도 아니고 "매출의 1%"면 진짜 미친거에요
<ahoops> 이거 좀 엽기적인거같군요
<yemharc> 매출과 이익의 차이는 아실테니......
<ahoops> 이게 지금 날치기상정이라는것도 웃기구요.
<yemharc> 근데 저걸 날치기해서 뭘 하자는건지를 더 모르겠어요
<ahoops> 왜 저렇게까지 진행을 해야만 하는건지, 상식적인 수준에서는 도저히 알수가 없네요.
<ahoops> 뭐,,게임업체쪽에서 돈을 좀 안줬나 싶기도하구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 상식으로 입법하던 인간들은 아니니까요
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 게임업계는 정치권에 줄 댈 일이 전혀 없거든요
<ahoops> 그쵸, 개발자 특성상 그런쪽과는 좀 거리감이 있죠
<yemharc> 개발자 특성 이런거 이전에
<yemharc> 로비를 하려고 해도 할 꺼리가 없는거죠
<yemharc> IDC는 이미 있고, 사업에 필요한건 사람하고 컴퓨터 + 사무실이 끝이고
<yemharc> 어차피 전기 들어오고 인터넷 되면 그 외에 필요한 자원은 없고
<ahoops> 재료가 필요한것도 아니고..ㅋ
<yemharc> 건설이 아니니 허가도 필요없고
<yemharc> 게임 팔려고 뒷공작 해야하는것도 아니고
<yemharc> 해외에 내다 파는거야말로 해당 국가 소관이지 수출하는쪽 담당도 아니고
<ahoops> 상납을 안해서 그런가봐요 진짜.
<yemharc> 뭐 그냥 줄 댈 이유가 없는거죠
<yemharc> 그거야 진작에 드러났.....다기보다 대놓고 드러냈죠
<yemharc> "통칭 게임기금은 여성가족부 예산에 병합하여 운영한다"
<yemharc> 택도없는 소리죠. 징수 명목이 세금인데
<yemharc> 어떻게 세금이 국가세원-국세청이 아니라 특정 부처로 갑니까
<ahoops> 뭔가 돌파구가 필요한것같은데 워낙 깝깝한 얘들이다보니
<yemharc> 아쉽게도 돌파구가 없어요
<ahoops> 어찌되었던, 엄청나게 반발이 쎌듯하군요.
<yemharc> 셧다운제는 사실상 학부모 vs 학생 구도거든요
<ahoops> 솔직히 얘들 겜한다고 뭐가 문제라구 그러는지 그것도 이해를 못하겠어요.
<ahoops> 이쪽에 보면
<ahoops> 제가 사는곳이 필리핀이라서요.
<ahoops> 상당히 많은 게임작업장?들이 있는데요.
<ahoops> 뭐, 이런 작업장들은 솔직히 좀 문제이긴 하다고 생각하긴하는데
<ahoops> 그것도 작은 부분이지, 저런식으로 규제를 한다는 발상자체는 아닌것같군요.
<ahoops> 작업장들 조져서 차라리 세금을 걷는쪽이 훨씬 이익일텐데 하는생각도 많이 듬;
<yemharc> 작업장 양성화는 매우 좋은 수단이긴 하죠
<ahoops> 제가 작업장들 작업칠때
<ahoops> 몇군대 간단한 세팅?해준적이 잇는데요.
<ahoops> 공장수준에요 큰곳은 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 건물자체를 개조해서 거의 idc화 시켜놓은 작업장도 있고 대단하더라구요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 혹시 하둡 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<JSTae76> 친구가....ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 2013년 02월 한국우분투커뮤니티 정기 나눔 모임에서 Hadoop 관련 세미나가 있을 예정입니다.
<ahoops> 전 해외라서 갈수가 없어요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 요새 하둡 쓰려는 분들이 많네요
<JSTae76> ahoops: 그렇다면 YouTube 영상을 :)
<Markers_> 삥뜯법이 뉴스가 어디서 나오죠 'ㅅ'?
<Markers_> 으잉? 하둡 관련 세미나 ㄸㄷ
<yemharc> Markers_: 네이버에서 치면 뉴스란에 있어요
<ahoops> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=031&aid=0000281505
<yemharc> 법안 발의만 된거고 아직 심사고 뭐고 없어요
<ahoops> 하둡+NoSQL의 형태로 많이들 쓰는것같은데,
<ahoops> 제가 아직 개념이 없어서요.
<ahoops> 보통 데이터 저장할때 RDBMS에 담는데
<ahoops> 저렇게 분산해서 담으면 조인이나 그런부분은 어떻게 처리되어지는지 궁금하군요.
<Markers_> 저 법안 진짜 추가되면 국산겜 하나도 없겟네
<JSTae76> 불특정서버를 아무런 이유없이 공격하는 일이있나요? (해당 서버에서 들고갈 정보는 마땅히 없음)
<yemharc> 많죠
<JSTae76> 역시..
<JSTae76> 어제 오후 7시부터 서버가 뻗기 시작해서 결국은 Apache, MySQLd 중단시키고 SSH로만 보안 강화 작업하고 새벽 2시쯤되서 잤네요;;
<JSTae76> 저번에 한 번 일어났는데 뭐..그럴 수도 있지하고 넘겼다가;;
<ahoops> iptables 도배를 하세요;;
<JSTae76> 그래야죠
<JSTae76> 근데 지금 서버 패키지도 꼬여서 언제 재설치해야됭
<JSTae76> 근데 지금 서버 패키지도 꼬여서 언제 재설치해야되요
<ahoops> 하둡 공부를 좀 해봐야겠군요.
<razGon_web> 리하이여
<LuHa-freenode> 반갑습니다
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> Testing
<jason-jang> 연습
<jason-jang> Done & bye
<razGon_web> 흠. 추운날은 다들 주무시는 군요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 오늘도 야근이신지요?
<samahui> 아! 대답이 늦었습니다
<samahui> 네 오늘도 야근입니다 ^^
<samahui> 근데 딴짓하다 왔어요. 팀원들이랑 배틀필드로 야식내기 하다 왔습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 이제 슬슬 일해야죠 ^^
<samahui> 다들 주무시는듯 하네요. 즐겁고 행복한 꿈속여행 되세요 ~~~
<razGon_web> samahui: 잠시 인터넷 산책 다녀온사이에.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 벌써 내일이 오늘로 다가왔네요.
<razGon_web> 오늘이 와이프와 결혼기념일 4주년되는 해입니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘도 즐거운 하루되세요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 자러갑니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 오늘도 어김없이 아얄씨 채널을 지키고있으시군요ㅋㅋ
<LuHa-freenode> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> JSTae76: ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 인제서야 들어오다니.
<razGon_web> 자러갈렸는데..ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 헬로!
<razGon_web> LuHa-freenode: 어서 오세요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 에잉, 같이 놀아요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> LuHa-freenode: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 자야됩니다. 오늘은 일찍자야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ그럼 안녕히주무세요~
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 전 아얄씨 채널을 좀 더 지키다가 자러들어가겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<LuHa-freenode> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> LuHa-freenode: 안녕하세요~ 저랑 같이 아얄씨 채널을 지키실분이시군요ㅋㅋ
<LuHa-freenode> 전 내일 연구실 세미나가 있어서 ppt를 만들고 자야되서요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> LuHa-freenode: 아ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 저는 요즘 발표욕구가..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아직..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: prezi.com
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 프레즈ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 여기 한번 들어가 보세요.
<JSTae76> 자주 애용해요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이거 아세요? 구체적으로 뭐하는 건지 간단히 설명 부탁드립니다.
<JSTae76> 언젠가 우분투 세미나에서 제가 발표해보고싶네요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui> razGon_web:결혼기념일 추카드리며 무사히 잘 넘기시길... ^^
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 웹앱형식?으로 작동되는 프리젠테이션 도구인데 괜찮아요
<razGon_web> 제가 정신이 조금 나가 있는 상태라서요.. 졸음이 조금씩 잠식합니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 옙
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 프로그램 상태로도 추출할수있고
<samahui> 푸욱~ 주무세요
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 어랏, 결혼기념일이시군요! 축하드립니다
<razGon_web> 오늘은 맛있는 거 먹는 날입니다. 마눌이 좋아하는 걸루.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 방금 30분지났습니다.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ저는 칰힌이 먹고싶습니다
<samahui> 전 이제 본격적으로 일하러 갑니다 ^^ 내일 다시 접속하겠습니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아!ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 좋은밤 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 넹~
<razGon_web> 저는 커피요. 하와이산.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 진짜 맛있어요.
<JSTae76> Seony님 호출!
<LuHa-freenode> 프레즈가 이해를 더 잘 되게 하는데는 분명 좋은점이 있더라구요
<razGon_web> 제가 커피 않좋아합니다. 개인적으로.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그러는의미에서 2월달 우분투세미나는 제가하는걸로…농담 :)
<razGon_web> 근데 seony님이 보내준 커피는 정말 원두로만 먹는데 정말 좋아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 고고싱!! 서울!
<LuHa-freenode> 근데 pdf(제가 주로 애용)를 이용하는 것에 비해서는 용량이...
<JSTae76> 받아보셨군요 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 제가 무슨 강의를 해야할지 >_<ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> LuHa-freenode: 용량이 꽤 많나요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 인터넷과 학습을 연결시켜주는 검색 포탈 같은 거 만들면 어때요? 아니면 위키독이라든가.
<razGon_web> 학습쪽에 관련된 것만 특화해서요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 세미나에서 얘기하기엔 너무..
<JSTae76> 그리고 전 웹개발은 잘 못해요ㅜ
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 시스템 엔지니어일뿐입니다 :)
<JSTae76> 가끔은 IDC Center에서 일하고싶은..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 역시 기술적인 부분에만.... JSTae76 군은 지금은 아이디어를 더 분출해야 합니다.  젊어지셔야 합니다. 노인장!
<JSTae76> 2013년도 02월달 세미나에 제가 강의를 한다고 신청을 하기엔 조금 늦은감도 있고.. 뭘 해야할지도 모르겠어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 헐.. 저는 어립니다!
<JSTae76> 겉으로는 초등학교 4학년~6학년을 연출시키는..
<JSTae76> 무엇보다 키만큰다면 좀 덜할텐데말입니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 어린데 그런 기술적인 부분만 이야기 하는것은 어울리지 않아요.
<razGon_web> 말도 안되지만 하늘을 나는 컴퓨터를 만든다고 하셔야 할때입니다.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 저는.. 어쩔수없나봅니다 :(
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 그런가요?
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 지금은 중3이니 테크닉에 대한 것을 안다면 그다음 수를 보셔야 합니다.
<JSTae76> 그 다음 수요?
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 무선망과 SNS의 발전이 있다면 그다음은 무얼까? 저는 클라우드의 발전을 조심히 생각했습니다.
<razGon_web> 거기에 빅데이터라는 것에 대한 이해가 애드온되서 그다음을 생각해야 합니다.
<JSTae76> 아..
<razGon_web> 클라우드 ... 단순히 웹하드일까요?
<LuHa-freenode> 재미있는 주제가 이어지고 있네요
<LuHa-freenode> 발표자료를 만들어야하는데...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 클라우드는 단순한 웹하드가 아니죠ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 앞으로 클라우드 하면서 배경화면에 광고가 나오는 그리고 단말기는 통신사가 제공하고 클라우드 사용료를 일정하게 내는 방식
<JSTae76> 클라우드는 /clear
<JSTae76> 그런데 클라우드라는 개념은 어쩌다가 나온건가요?
<LuHa-freenode> 클라우드의 개념은 오래전부터 있었어요
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇죠.
<LuHa-freenode> 우리가 쉽게 보는 ATM도 일종의 클라우드예요
<razGon_web> 원격조정인데 정보를 한곳에 몰아 놓은 것.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 근데. 무선망의 발전과 잡스의 아이폰 스마트폰의 출시는 우리의 생활을 크게 바꾸어 놓았죠.
<razGon_web> 물론 한국은 3년뒤에 일이지만요.
<razGon_web> 노트북에서 폰, 타블렛으로 가는 하드웨어적인 패러다임과 기술이 발전되면서 이제는 언제어디서나 라는 유비쿼터스의 시대가 되었죠.
<razGon_web> 그렇다면 이 채팅방에 들어오시는 분들이 대부분 그렇지만, vnc나 ssh등으로 서버를 원격으로 조작하거나 하지 않습니까?
<JSTae76> SSH
<razGon_web> 근데 그게 좀더 쉽게 그리고 좀더 단순하게 특화된부분이 나오면서 그부분에 촉매는 sns라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 그것에 대한 단말기에 대한 재정립이되죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 알고보니 그런게 일반적인 패턴이 되고 데이터 화가 될수 있다는 점이죠.
<JSTae76> 아하
<razGon_web> 이제 11ac버전의 무선망이 나옵니다.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이거 일반화 되면 클라우드로 동영상보기까지 되는 시대가 됩니다. 그러면 무겁고 하드로 고장나는 피시필요없어지죠.
<JSTae76> 그럼 ChromeBook같은 녀석의 등장인건가요
<razGon_web> 물론 우리처럼 10년된 컴 좀비로 만드는 네크로맨서 같은 거 없이.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 정확히는 크롬패드겠죠.
<JSTae76> 요즘 문득 드는 생각인데 시험치기 몇일전으로 돌아가고싶네요;;
<razGon_web> 일반인들은 컴살 필요없이 통신요금에 얼마 붙여서 사용할 겁니다. 백업도 되고요. 개인로긴에 대해서 책임도 지고요.
<JSTae76> 그 때는 시험에만 집중하면 됬었는데..
<razGon_web> 단말기는 임대. 데이타는 임대된 서버에. 근데 그데이터중 일부는 기업의 분석에 쓰이겠죠.
<JSTae76> 역시
<razGon_web> 그러면서 클라우드 한켠에는 광고판이 나오겠죠.
<razGon_web> 물론 저는 이쪽 프로가 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 제가 이정도 생각하면 그쪽 분들은 몇수 뒤를 볼겁니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 그런 분은 엘지나 삼성에서는 나오기 힘들겁니다.
<razGon_web> 삼성에서 나오면 삼성은 또다른 10년을 누릴겁니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 이부분은 엘지쪽이 좀더 우세합니다. 엘지 앤시스.
<JSTae76> 몇수뒤라..
<razGon_web> 참고로 삼성은 이쪽의 역량은 집중하려고 하는 중입니다.근데 조금 약해서 그런지 여기저기 기업합병하려고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 헉... 시스템다운?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 순간적인 다운;;
<razGon_web> 엘지엔시스와 삼성sds죠.
<razGon_web> 둘다 비상장 회사인데. 이쪽에 뭔가 한건 나오면 그회사 상장됩니다.
<razGon_web> 이쪽은 엘지 엔시스가 유리합니다.
<razGon_web> 왜? 엘지유플과 엘지모바일이 있으니깐요. 거기에 유리한 엘티이망.
<JSTae76> 아하
<razGon_web> 경영자가 뻘짓하지 않으면 이건 대세입니다.
<razGon_web> 엘지가 좀더 마인드를 넓히면 좋을 듯한데... 그노므니 삼성따라잡기는...
<razGon_web> 클라우드 하나에 집약한다면 그리고 로그인되서 관리된다면?
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 뜬금포인데 라즈곤님은 제일 힘들었던 때가 언제이신가요?
<JSTae76> 오?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 지금요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 헉..왜그렇게생각하시나요?
<razGon_web> 일단은 내인생에서 책임이라는 가장 무거운 짐을 느낄때입니다. 그게 처음으로 마주칠때거든요.
<razGon_web> 악마같은 마눌님과 귀요미 공주님 둘.
<JSTae76> 아.. 책임이라
<razGon_web> 근데 실제는 이상의 반도 못따라가는 실정이라서...
<JSTae76> 저는 지금까지의 인생으로본다면 작년 2012년이 제일 힘든 시기가 아니였나싶습니다..;;
<razGon_web> 우리나라 남자들이 다 그렇게 살아요.
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_web> 저도 그래요. 되는 거 없고, 돈나가는 것만 많았고, 걱정도 많이했고, 싸움도 많았어요.
<razGon_web> 1월들어서 힘든건 여전하지만, 어느정도 갈등이 풀린것같은 느낌이 듭니다.
<JSTae76> 저는 걱정 많이하고 두렵고 후회하던 시기였지요..
<JSTae76> 하지만 이 아얄씨에 접속해가면서 변해가는 저를 볼 수 있었어요..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 일단은 여러 책을 읽어보세요.
<JSTae76> 평범하게 살게 될 저를 경영자로 만들고 제 인생을 정말로 엄청나게 많은 부분을 뒤바꾸어놓았죠
<JSTae76> 처음부터 뜯어 고쳤다고해도 과언이 아니에요..
<razGon_web> yemharc님 같은 분에게 물어보고, seony님에게도 물어보세요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 안그래도 그려고합니다 :)
<JSTae76> 네
<razGon_web> 하긴 제가 이거 3년만 빨리 알아도 재미잇었을 텐데요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저는 여길 3년전에 첫 접속했었습니다..
<JSTae76> 그 떄 기억나는분은 Seony님 밖에 없네요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 실제로 제대로 활동한건 1년전부터입니다. 그러구 보니 서버를 운용한지 1년되었네요
<razGon_web> 저는 seony님과 yem님.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아. 그리고 imsu님.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 2010년 11월 18일날이 무슨 날인지아시나요?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 글쎄요?
<JSTae76> 이 채널이 첫 로깅된 날입니다 :)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 하지만 로깅된 메시지는 하나..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그리고 그 다음날 재밌는 일이있었어요
<razGon_web> ?
<JSTae76> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/19/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<JSTae76> 로그 하단을 읽어보세요 :)
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 김일성 망령.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 뭘까요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 프레지는 교육용으로 많이 좋을 거 같군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 네. 저희 기술 선생님도 사용하고계세요
<razGon_web> 단순히 PPT를 밀어낸다기 보다는 같이 함께하는 방식이군요.
<razGon_web> 흠... 사용해 봐야 겠다. 제 동생이 미술선생인데 이거 써보라고 해야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> PPT는 IBM피시라면 프레지는 맥킨토시 같군요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 젠장할 공부할것만 많아지는 구나!!...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 즐거우면서도 괴로운 일..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 전공책도 봐야 하는데. 아마도 5권이상은 마스터 할거 같은데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 즐겁지 않아요.
<razGon_web> 아이들 보면서 프레지 봐야 합니다. 워드프레스도 봐야 하고요...
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 자야겠다. 일단은 오늘을 마눌님과 즐겨야 겠습니다. 저녁은 회!
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 저 잘께요...ㅎ
<JSTae76> 부럽습니다
<JSTae76> 넹~
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 굳나잇.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 이미 마음은 침대속으로.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 라즈곤님도 굳나잇..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 낼봐요.ㅎ
<LuHa-freenode> 주무세요~
<JSTae76> 오늘봐요~
<razGon_web> 아니 있다봐요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> LuHa-freenode: 아침에 뵙겟습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 굳나잇ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-10
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 서울은 여전히 추운 날씨 입니다. 오늘은 영하 12.3도
<samahui> 전 회의하고 올께요
<Seony> 다녀오세요.
<Seony> 여기는 여전히 덥네요. 28도..
<razGon_web> 허거거
<razGon_web> 영상 28도와 영화 -12도
<Seony> 40도 차이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러게요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 따뜻한데라 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 좀 시원해야할 시기인데 너무 더우니까, 그것도 스트레스네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<astralBoy> 오늘부터 파이썬 공부를 시작하였습니다.
<astralBoy> Hello World 찍으니깐 기분 좋네요
<razGon_web> 저는 prezi를 배워보려구요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 근데 prezi쓰시는 지요?
<Seony> 아뇨, 그게 뭐하는 거에요?
<razGon_web> 프리젠테이션 도구인데 흥미롭더군요.
<razGon_web> prezi.com
<razGon_web> http://prezi.com
<Seony> 아... 이게 그거였군요..
<Seony> 지난번 학교에서 애들이 프리젠테이션하는거 보고 마치 영상이 움직이듯 하는 걸 보여줘서 저거 대체 뭘로 만든걸까 했었어요..
<razGon_web> 저도 게시판에서 보고 알았습니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 tonido라는 것이 있는데.
<razGon_web> 이거는 ajaxplorer같은 건지요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 amahi같은 것일까요? 비슷하긴한데 다른거 같아서요. 사이트를 봐도 이해가 잘안옵니다.
<razGon_web> OS인지 아닌지. 아니면 그냥 데스크탑매니져같은 느낌도 들고요.
<Seony> 유료네요
<razGon_web> 헉... 그러면 제외.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네... cloud에서 free trial이라고 써있는걸보니..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서오세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> 프레지 일정 용량 사용하면 유료인걸로 아는데 'ㅅ
<astralBoy> http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored
<astralBoy> impress.js
<astralBoy> 재미있게 생겼어요
<razGon_web> 데스크탑용프레지도 있는 것으로 알고 잇습니다.
<Markers_> 임프레스도 결국 프레지 기반이라는거 같은데 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> https://prezi.com/desktop/
<yemharc> 근데 유료네요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 학교에 속해 있으신분들은 좀더 용량을 크게 하네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<nanun> ^_^ 커피향과 함께하는 아침입니다 잇힝
<razGon_web> 그리고 개인용으로는 데스크탑용이 있는 것으로 알고 잇씁니다.
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razGon/ 안녕하세요 ^_^
<yemharc> razGon_web: 프레지 말씀하시는거죠?
<razGon_web> 저는 아침에 커피 마시고 나옵니다. 이상한게 차가운 커피 마시는게 더 맛있어요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 옙
<yemharc> 클라이언트가 윈도/맥용으로 있는데 30일 트라이얼이고 유료네요
<yemharc> https://prezi.com/desktop/
<nanun> 엇 그런가요??
<yemharc> 부담되는 금액은 아닌데 자주 쓰는 사람이 아니라면 굳이 필요할거같진 않군요
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋ...
<yemharc> 인텔리J 라는 툴이 있는데, 지난 12/21일날 지구멸망 기념으로 75% 세일을 했었다는군요
<Markers_> -_-;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아쉽네요. 그때 샀어야했는데.
<nanun> 지구멸망 기념 ;;;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 개인 라이센스 한정이긴 한데 50달러에 팔았네요
<Markers_> 맥이나 리눅스나 프로그램 띄워져 있으면 프로세스 도는거 맞지 않나요?
<yemharc> 아우 이건 아깝다......
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> Markers_: 뭐든 마찬가지죠
<yemharc> 단지 아이들 상태냐 아니냐의 차이가 있는것 뿐이고요
<Markers_> 크롬 브라우저 띄워져 있는걸 못 찾겟네;
<yemharc> ps aux |grep google
<razGon_web> LuHa-freenode: 안녕하세요?
<LuHa-freenode> 좋은 아침입니다
<yemharc> 아, 맥이면 activity monitor 실행하세요
<nanun> Markets/ 전 ps -ef|grep chro으로 찾곤 해요
<Markers_> 명령어로 ps -ef | grep chrome 으로 전 검색해봤는데 이게 나오는게 이상하게 나와서 ㅡㅡ
<razGon_web> 프레지는 클라우드 기반으로 만들어지는 웹웨어같은 거군요
<Markers_> chrome이 아니라 Chrome이군요 ; 대소문자 가리네요;;
<Markers_> 맥에 automator라는게 있군요;;; 이런게 기본으로 깔려있다니
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Automator 활용 잘만하시면, 왠만한 스크립트 언어 배운 거랑 비슷한 수준입니다.
<Markers_> 갈수록 컴맹이 되어간다 'ㅅ'
<Markers_> 혹시 요즘에 책 빌려 볼만한거 머 없을까요? ㅋ
<Seony> 삼국지 한 3번은 읽어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 저는 7번 읽었습니다
<Markers_> 삼국지는 중학교때 재밋게 봐서 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 안녕들하세요~~
<ahoops> razGon_web, 라즈곤님. 이건뭐; 살찔라고 작정까지는 했는데
<ahoops> 술먹느라고 정신을 못차리고 있네요.
<nanun> ahoops/ 안녕하세요-
<ahoops> nanun, 안녕하세요~
<nanun> ^_^
<razGon_web> ahoops: 술드시면 안되는데..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 어제 술먹고 열쇠도 잃어버려서
<ahoops> 비치에서 잤습니다 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 이제 들어왔어요;;
<ahoops> razGon_web, 폭음을 2주에 한번씩은 꼭하는데, 이거 치명적인가요?
<razGon_web> 안됩니다.
<LuHa> 제가 대학교 학부생인데 요즘 교수님 연구실에서 FPGA보드로 클럭 및 다양한 신호를 주고 받고, 그것을 파형으로 관찰할 수 있는 프로그램을 만들기 시작하고 있어요.
<LuHa> 근데 이것을 연구실 선배가 VS 6.0 에서 MFC를 이용해서 만들어둔게 있는데, 저는 그 프로그램을 기반으로 cross-platform의 형태로 만들려고 해요.
<LuHa> GUI툴로 wxWidgets이랑 JAVA중에서 고민하다가 하드웨어와 통신을 해야되는거라서 wxWidgets을 선택했는데 괜찮죠?
<yemharc> cocos2d-x
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요 ~~~
<samahui> 전 점심 먹으러 갑니다~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 이래저래 바쁘니까 시간이 빨리 가는군요
<samahui> 휘리릭 지나가 버렸네요
<samahui> 오후 시간도 힘들 내세요 ^^
<yemharc> 어제는 화요일인줄 알고 있었는데 출근하는 동안 하루가 지났더군요 (먼산)
<razGon_web> 점심때 치료받고 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 목과 어깨가 아파서 같은 문파 형님에게...ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 비주얼 디스플레이 터미널 신드롬욤?
<razGon_web> 그건 아니고요. 다른 종류의 통증 입니다.
<DarkCircle> razGon_web, 너브죽
<razGon_web> DarkCircle: 하이요.
<twinsenx> 오른어깨가 아파서 몇달전 브이디티 증후군이나 오십견인가 싶어 정형외과 문파에 찾아갔더니, 팔 괴고 텔레비전 오래 봐서 생긴 인대염이래염. 물리치료 받고, 평소 자세 바로하고, 자주 스트레칭 해주라 하시더군염;
<DarkCircle> 브이디티 증후군은 음 단순하게 통증만을 가지고 칭하진 않아요 크크
<DarkCircle> 아마 목 어께쪽이면 흠 그냥 근육통이랑 뭐 그런거일수도 있을텐데
<DarkCircle> 제가 어렸을땐 좀 말이 안되지 싶겠지만 지압으로 한방에 끝낸적이 있어요 흠 ..
<razGon_web> 아니요. 아마도 거기라면 그쪽이 주로 생깁니다. 상완이두근이나 극상근쪽으로
<razGon_web> 가능합니다. 저도 그런데요.
<DarkCircle> 브이디티 증후군이 그 뭐냐 거북목 같은 비정상적인 자세에 오랜시간동안 모니터를 바라봄으로 인한 안구 피로 등을 통틀어서 칭하는 병명인거 같은데
<razGon_web> 증후군은 콤보를 말합니다.
<razGon_web> 목아픔. 안구건조. 어깨통증. 피로
<twinsenx> 오호.. 저는 어깨통증만요. 콤보는 없었어염.
<twinsenx> 마느님한테 넥서스7 파우치 만들어달랬더니... "니가 지른거 니가 책임져. 타월로 둘둘말아 댕겨" 하시며 타월을 하사하시니... 유려한 명조체로 '서문시장 상조회 비슬산 야유회'가 떠억...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 어익후 이런 추운 날씨에 쏴장님은 왜 사무실로 왕림;; 사우나나 가시지;;;
<nanun> 콤보 무서워라~
<Markers_> 음 맥에서 라디오 들을 수 있는 방법이 몇 없네요 'ㅅ' 먼가 확실한 방법 없을려나 돈 쓰기엔 좀 그렇고;;
<yemharc> 아이튠즈에 라디오 메뉴 있을텐데요
<DarkCircle> 아이튠즈 말고 라디오 제대로 들을 수 있는 곳 없을거예요
<yemharc> http://mcchae.egloos.com/10816438
<yemharc> 이런놈도 있고
<DarkCircle> last.fm도 유료화 된지 오래라서 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 한국대상으로는 올해부터 서비스가 안됨
<yemharc> 튠즈에서 듣는거면 http://support.apple.com/kb/PH959?viewlocale=ko_KR&locale=ko_KR 이렇게
<DarkCircle> 결국 믿을만한놈은 아이튠즈뿐인듯
<yemharc> 라디오의 문제는 툴이 아니라 스트리밍 주소 여부죠
<Markers_> 일단 fstream은 방금전에 시도해봣는데 설치가 안되고 ;;
<Markers_> 아이튠즈는 정확한 주소가 아닌건지 안되구요
<Markers_> 쓸쓸하네 =_=
<Markers_> 라디오 클락은 유료라 좀 그런데;
<yemharc> http://bumnux.tistory.com/283 여기에 있는 주소로 테스트 해보세요
<yemharc> 튠즈에서 해도 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 어 스트리밍 주소가 있어도 국가식별과정 거쳐서 다른 페이지로 리다이렉션 해버리는 경우도 있어요
<yemharc> 한국에서 한국이잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 외국 라됴 듣는 경우는 문제가 생기죠
<DarkCircle> 한국 라디오라면 그냥 되는거 아무 스트리밍 주소 찍어서 들으면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 외국 라됴는 돈내고 쓰는데도 제공 불가 국가라서 안되는 경우가 (...)
<Markers_> 음 되는 녀석이 없는거 같은데요?;;;
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다 오늘은 와이프와 데이트... 결혼4주년 기념입니다
<Seony> 즐거운 시간 되세요
<Seony> (결혼은 제가 더 일찍 했군요 ㅎㅎ)
<razGon_web> ^^ 퇴근합니다.
<samahui> 저도 오늘은 일찍 퇴근합니다
<samahui> ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 따스하게 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> razGon_web: 결혼기념 즐거운 시간 갖고 해피하게 보내세요.
<samahui> 내일 뵈요 ~~
<Markers_> yemharc님 자리에 계시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 하이요
<kov1>  안녕하세요
<kov1> 우분투 피진에 네이트온 플러그인이 지금은 작동이 안하는지요?
<kov1> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 후...
<razGon_Xch> 인제 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 자려고 했는데 둘째가 깨웠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 아무도 없군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이때쯤이면 js군이 와야 하는데..
<sogogi> 지금 apt-get update 했을때 잘 되시나요?
<sogogi> ftp.daum.net으로 해도 잘 안되네요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> Seony: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 날씨가 계속 춥네요
<samahui> 내일 풀린다는데...
<samahui> 낮최고기온 영상5도 예상이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-11
<Seony> 영상5도면 많이 따뜻하겠네요..
<samahui> 솔직히 영상5도여도 싸늘한 날씨인데
<samahui> 요즘 계속 영하 12도 이하로 내려가니까
<samahui> 정말 따뜻하게 느껴질거 같아요
<samahui> 근데... 일기예보에서 본거라... 아시다시피 우리나라 일기예보라는게 할머니 무릎만도 못해서 ^^;;
<Seony> 한국 겨울날씨가 삼한사온이니까, 대충 예상되죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 삼한사온도 옛말이예요. 뭐 대충 맞기는 하는데 이번주 같은경우 일주일 내내 추웠거든요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<samahui> 그럼 전 아침 회의 하러~ 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 해피한 하루 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 수고하세요
<razGon_web> 춥네요
<samahui> 댕겨왔습니다  회의 오늘은 간단하게 끝냈네요
<samahui> 네 춥습니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> samahui: 덕분에 환자도 없고. 어깨치료 받은뒤 통증땜시 못움직입니다.
<samahui> 어깨 아직도 아프세요?
<samahui> 전 대학시절에 어깨가 너무 아파서 목도 아프고 머리까지 아픈데 정작 병원에 가니까 아무 이상이 없다더군요. 그래서 그렇게 참고 몇일을 보내다가 신경과를 갔더니 아주 간단하게 한방에 치료해 주더군요
<samahui> 신경 문제 였다네요. 농구를 자주해 다리가 좋지 않았는데 그게 신경이 어깨부위에 몰려있어서 거기서 통증이 온다나뭐라나... 아무튼 신기하고 괴로운 경험이였습니다.
<samahui> 하루 빨리 완쾌하시길...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Markers: 어제 저 찾으셨네요
<Markers> 네 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 무슨일이신가요?
<Markers> 리눅스에서 특정 프로그램이 설치된 디렉토리 찾는 명령어가 있나 싶어서 호출했어요
<yemharc> which <command>
<yemharc> 근데 어폐가 좀 있는게, 바이너리는 /bin /usr/bin이고, 설정파일은 대부분 /etc/$PROG 식이라서요
<yemharc> 그리고 패스에 등록되지 않은것들은 달리 찾을 방도가 없어요
<Markers> 음.. 리소스나 소스 파일들은 찾을수 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 리소스.....는 뭐 이미지 파일같은거 말하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 소스는 apt-get 한거면 기본적으로 바이너리만 받아옵니다. 소스가 필요하면
<Markers> 어제 찾다 찾다 보니깐 패키지를 이용해서 설치된것은들은 /usr 밑에 넣게 된다고는 나와있는데 이게 /usr 을 윈도우의 programfiles 폴더로 이해해도 되는건지 참 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> sudo apt-get source <package> 하시면 되고요. 그럼 명령 입력한 위치에 다운받습니다
<yemharc> 바이너리는 크게 3곳에 위치해요
<yemharc>  /bin   /usr/bin   /sbin
<yemharc>  /bin 은 시스템 부팅에는 필요없지만 기본적으로 필요한 유틸리티.....그러니까 ls 나 cd 같은게 들어있고
<yemharc>  /sbin 은 시스템 부팅에 반드시 필요한 녀석들 - lsmod rmmod 같은게 들어있고요
<yemharc>  /usr/bin 은 apt-get으로 설치한건 기본적으로 저기에 다 들어갑니다
<yemharc> ProgramFiles 폴더하고 비슷하다고 보셔도 무방하긴 하네요
<Markers> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 윈도우도 인스톨러로 설치하면 ProgramFiles에 들어가지만, 그냥 폴더째로 복사해서 아무데나 가져다 놔도 실행은 되잖아요?
<yemharc> 그거랑 같은 개념이에요
<yemharc>  /sbin 같은건 windows/system32 정도로 보셔도 되고요
<Markers> 어제 검색을 해보니 which 나 whereis 같은 명령어는 패스에 등록된 바이너리 프로그램만 찾는다는걸 알아내서 정작 원하는 명령어가 아니라..
<yemharc> 바이너리만 검색하니까요
<yemharc> 어.....우분투에서는
<yemharc> 설정파일은 /etc
<Markers> 메이븐에 대해서 공부하다가 mac에 maven이 설치가 되어있길래 이게 도대체 어디에 설치 되어잇는지 몰라서 한참 찾앗더라능;;
<yemharc> 이미지나 뭐 기타등등의 <리소스>는 보통 /usr/share 아래에 있습니다
<yemharc> maven은 맥 기본제공이 아닐텐데요
<yemharc> 보통 그런 경우는 맥포트에서 설치된걸겁니다
<yemharc> 맥포트 기본위치는 /opt/local 이구요
<Markers> 좋은거 하나 알게됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘은 점심먹으러 일찍 가야겠네요~ 날도 쌀쌀하니 오늘도 따뜻한 국물요리~ 갈비탕으로 정했습니다. 다들 맛있고 풍성한 점심시간 되세요 ^^
<astralBoy> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<Markers> 오.. kbs 방송국에서 웹으로 라디오 들을수 있게 해놓았군요
<sungyo> Seony:  우분투  cli에서 유니티나 그놈같은 x윈도우에 '팝업'으로 메시지를 보내는 방법이 있을까요? 가령 스크립트가 다 돌아갔을 때 상단 알림메시지를 통해서 알려주는 식으로 말이죠.
<Seony> sungyo_, 팝업이면 윈도우를 띄워야하니까 GUI 프로그래밍을 하셔야할 거 같은데요..
<sungyo_> 그럼 보통 운영체제 우측에 뜨는 팝업은 어떻게 해주는거죠?
<yemharc> 노티용 데몬이 있습니다
<sungyo_> 그 팝업은 운영체제에서밖에 사용이 안되나요?
<sungyo_> yemharc, 설명좀 부탁드립니다.
<sungyo_> 혹은 검색어요^^;;
<yemharc> 음 일단 libnotify-bin을 설치하면 연관되서 다 설치됩.....니다만 이미 기본설치고요
<yemharc> zenity --notification --text "blahblah" 하면 노티가 발생합니다
<yemharc> 또 다른 방법으로는 notify-send 라는것도 있는데 요건 지금도 있는지는 모르겠네요
<Seony> 오... notify 데몬이 있었군요..
<yemharc> Seony: 네, X 전용이긴 하지만요
<sungyo_> 흠. 명령어가 들어가긴 하는데 팝업으로 나오진 않네요.
<yemharc> 그야 시스템 노티니까 팝업하곤 틀리죠
<yemharc> 설정에서 우상단 알림에서 팝업으로 변환이 되는지는 모르겠네요
<sungyo_> 감솨합니다~ (__ )
<yemharc> :)
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<astralBoy> http://tunein.com/radio/-South-Korea-r100367/?qlc=1
<astralBoy> 저는 보통 라디오 들으면 여기서 듣습니다.
<sungyo_> yemharc, notify-send가 12.04에서도 되는군요. notify-send sumary aaa 해주니 우측상단에 떡 하니 팝업이 떠주네요. ;)
<sungyo_> sumary -> summary
<yemharc> notify-send가 좀 오래된 녀석이거든요
<yemharc> zenity로 대체한다고 듣긴 했는데 아직 유지하고 있나보네요
<sungyo_> 아직 zenity를 팝업으로 뺴주는건 잘 모르겠어요.
<sungyo_> 그런데 보통 대처해도 설치하면 사용할수 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 보통 "대체한다"고 하는건 기본포함을 말하는거구요
<yemharc> "제외한다"라는건 "더 이상 업데이트/버그픽스 등을 공식적으로 지원하지 않는다" 입니다
<sungyo_> 움. 그렇군요. yemharc님께선 리눅스를 언제부터 사용하신거에요?
<yemharc> 95년이요
<sungyo_> ;)
<sungyo_> 95.. MS가 윈도우 95를 절찬리에 판매하고 나우와 하이텔, 천리안이 대세이며 슬금슬금 유니텔이 서비스 준비를 해갈때부터이시군요.
<sungyo_> 아, 그때부터 서비스 했나요?
<yemharc> 95년이면 AT 통신 초창기죠
<sungyo_> 원래 전공이신거죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 ㅇㅅㅇ..
<sungyo_> 오래전부터 리눅스쓰시던 분들이 관리자쪽으로 많이 전향하시는거 같아요.
<yemharc> 하이텔이 정확히 92년 7월부터군요
<yemharc> 아........저 28입니다 (...)  관리자 같은거 하기엔 나이가 ...
<sungyo_> lol
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 95년도이면 국민학교 3학년때이신데,
<sungyo_> 그때 쓰신거에요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo_> 우와~ *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<yemharc> 제가 뭐 영재라서 혼자 찾아서....이런건 말도 안되는 소리고요
<yemharc> 그때 이모부 덕분에 하이텔을 쓰기 시작했거든요
<yemharc> 멋모르고 굴러다니다가 들어간게 하필 리눅스 동아리였죠 (...)
<yemharc> ..........거기부터 인생이 꼬인듯한 OTL
<sungyo_> 헐.
<sungyo_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 뭐, 쓰기 시작한건 95년인데, 실제 뭔가 알고 쓰기 시작한건 거진 98~99년 사이부터에요
<sungyo_> 팝업이 시원시원하게 잘떠주네요 ~~~~~*ㅡ,.ㅡ* 보다 더 즐거운 우분투 라이프가 되가는데요.
<yemharc> 음
<sungyo_> 저는 처음 접한게 2001~2년도인데, x윈도우가 당시에는 초창기라 그냥 MS로 눈을 돌렸거든요.
<yemharc> 근데 말 그대로 팝업이면 zenity가 팝업창을 띄워줄텐데요
<yemharc> 알림이 아니라 Yes/No 있는 그 팝업창으로요
<sungyo_> 아. 제가 표현을 잘못했네요. 정확하게는 '알림'을 말하는거였어요.
<yemharc> 그 당시 X는 그냥 "마우스가 돌아다니는"데 의미가 있었죠
<yemharc> 알림이면 notify가 맞긴 하죠
<yemharc> zenity로 알림을 날리는건 요렇게 입니다.
<yemharc> echo 'message:hello' | zenity --notification --listen
<sungyo_> 오오. 정직하게 알림만 떠주네요 '-'
<yemharc> 어느쪽이든 크론탭 같은거에 넣을 스크립트에 응용하면 백그라운드 작업이 돌아가도 알림으로 알 수 있죠
<sungyo_> 예. 그래서 그게 어딘가 있지 않을까 했어요.
<yemharc> 음. notify-send에서 zenity로 교체하려는 이유가 그놈3 때문이군요
<yemharc> 기본 유니티를 밀고 있지만 그놈3와의 호환성을 유지하려고 zenity로 통일하려는거같네요
<sungyo_> 그놈도 챙겨야죠.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 유니티 자체는 둘 다 지원합니다만 그놈3는 zenity 온리라는군요. (물론 추가설치하면 notify도 돌아갑니다)
<Markers> 메이븐 어렵네요 공부하고 있는데 무슨말인지 하나도 모르겟넹 ㅎㅎ;
<sungyo_> 전 운행좀 가보겠습니다.^^
<yemharc> Markers: 좀 기술적으로 써놓긴 했는데 http://kjunine.tistory.com/35 요기에 있는 1, 2, 3 포스팅이 참고하기 좋아요
<Markers> 두둥... 블로그에서 추천 책  3장까지 보면 이해할거라고 되어있는데 지금 추천 책 3장 읽어도 이해를 못해서 낑낑 되는데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 maven은 왜 쓰시나요
<yemharc> 그리고 맥에서 메이븐은 xcode 설치하면 같이 딸려오네요 (command line tool)
<Markers> 배우면 유용하겟다 싶어서요. 여기 박사님도 그거를 권하구요
<yemharc> 흠
<Markers> 요즘 언어적인 거를 배우는거보다 그거를 도와주는 도구 배우는 재미에 맛들여서 =_=;
<yemharc> maven이 플러그인들이 쓸만하고 git이랑 다르게 빌드시스템까지 사실상 포함이긴 한데
<yemharc> 그걸 전부 활용할만한게 자바프로젝트 뿐이라서 전 별로 안좋아해요 ㅇㅅㅇ....
<Markers> 여기 계신 박사님도 자바 밖에 할 줄 모르는데 특이한 일 안하는 이상 자바로 거의 다 할 수 있다면서 추천을 =_=;
<yemharc> 자바 아니어도 대부분은 다 할 수 있긴 하죠
<yemharc> 어 근데 보통 공학이나 과학쪽은 포트란 아니면 파이썬 쓰던데 자바라니, 그거야말로 조금 특이하네요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<Markers> 아무튼 메이븐 책 빌려서 보고는 있는데 무엇을 해주는건지는 알겟는데 동작 원리라던지 좀더 저에게 맞게끔 활용하는 방법이라든지 그런거는 전혀 모르겟네요
<Markers> 머 이거 배우면 ant라던지 이해하는데 좀더 도움이 되겟죠
<Markers> 아 맞다
<Markers> 그 리눅스에서 $변수명 이게 쉘 스크립트 문법이죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 그 환경 변수 중에 $PATH가 어디에 정의되어있는거죠?
<yemharc>  /etc/envoironment 라는 파일 첫줄에 있어요
<yemharc> 자세한 문서는 요기 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Markers> 흠;;; 맥은 알 수가 없네; 나와 있는거는 세팅 방법이고 저장 PATH 적혀져 있는 부분이 안 보이네 =ㅅ=;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Markers> 아;; 아예 파일로 있군요 /etc/paths 라고;;
<yemharc> 그냥 ~/.profile에 쓰면 되죠
<yemharc> 시스템껄 굳이 건드릴 필요가 있나요?
<Markers> .profile은 사용자별로 다르잖아요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 서버에요?
<Markers> 그리고 전 PATH 설정을 어디서 했는지 궁금했....
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Markers> 하나 알면 10개 넘게 궁금해지네 -_-
<Markers> 이러니 컴맹이 되지..
<yemharc> 원래 그렇더라구요
<yemharc> 배울수록 모르는것만 많아져요 OTL
<Markers> 그러게여;;
<yemharc> "인류 기술의 역사를 네깟놈이...." 하는 느낌이죠 (먼산)
<Markers> 요 근래에 윈도우 안 쓰고 게임 안하니깐
<Markers> 리눅스나 맥이나 터미널 켜서 작업하는거 외엔 브라우저에서 웹 서핑만 하고 있네요 =_=
<Markers> 진짜 무슨 작업할때 터미널 못 키게 하면 먼가 금단증상이 생길거 같은 느낌인데
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 요새 괜찮은 노트북이 머가 있죠?;;
<yemharc> 인민에어요
<Markers> 흥미가 가는 녀석들은 새제품이라서 엄청 비쌀거 같고 -_-
<yemharc> 인민에어 68만원 정도요
<yemharc> 맥북에어랑 스펙 거의 비슷하고요
<Markers> 중국껀줄 알았네 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 얼마전에 관심이 가서 인민에어 알아보다보니 노트기어에 리뷰도 올라왔더군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 한성컴퓨터 SPARQ 어쩌구 하는 모델이에요
<samahui> 관심이 많이 가기는 해요 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> 무려 인민군 복장으로 리뷰했죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 노트북 사설업체에 3~5만원 주면 상판 별에 LED 박아주더군요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 별마크 ;ㅁ;
<samahui> 별없는 모델도 나오던데요
<samahui> 소문에
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이제 그냥 '한성'이라고 찍혀 나옵니다 (영어)
<Markers> 근데 후기를 보고 있는데 가벼워 보이는데 무게가 꽤 나간다는데요?
<yemharc> 근데 사람들은 별을 원한다는게.......
<samahui> 그 붙여나오는것들이 별도 그렇고 다 스티커일꺼 같아요
<samahui> 예전에 제가 쓰던 한성꺼도 스티커였어요
<samahui> 때버리면 아무것도 없는 상판
<yemharc> Markers: 무겁다고 해도 그렇게 부담되지 않아요
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 2kg 안되니까요
<samahui> 10여그램차이
<samahui> 에서 커야 20그램차이인데
<samahui> 솔직히 건장한 남성이면 그다지 차이 느끼지 않을거 같아요
<Markers> 흠.
<samahui> 전 엘리트북 들고 다닙니다
<samahui> 15인치 쇠덩이
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 제가 예전에 썻던 놋북 스펙 찾아보니 2kg 가량 되는데 전에 썻던게 생각보다 무거웟는데
<Markers> 어느정도 되어야 가볍다느낌이 날려나 -_-;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제가 지금 쓰는게 딱 2kg인데 무게는 뭐 별 문제 안되던데요
<samahui> 참고로 엘리트북 15인치 모델인데 아뎁터에 가방까지하면 4키로 넘어요
<Markers> 음 맥북 에어가 무게가 대략 1.3~1.5군요
<yemharc> 엉...... 그렇게 무거웠나 ;;
<Markers> 13인치가 1.35 정도
<samahui> 맥북에어 1.3이하 아닌가요? 1.5까지는 안갈거 같은데요
<Markers> 되어있네요 검색하니 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 아 놋북 고장나서 새로 장만은 해야되는데
<yemharc> 옛날에 A4 절반 사이즈 같은거 한창 돌아다닐때에는 700~900 그램 사이긴 했는데
<yemharc> 요샌 그렇게 작은건 안나오죠. 찾는 사람도 없고
<yemharc> 아마 그당시꺼가 리브레토 시리즈던가........
<Markers> 수리비로 나갈 돈이 새로 사는 돈이랑 막 먹을거 같아서 찾아보고 있는데 30만원 아래로 구할려면 택도 없겟져..
<samahui> 그자리는 넷북이 대신하다가 타블릿에 밀려 다 사라졌죠
<samahui> 구형 미니노트북 구입할꺼면 중고 넷북알아보는게 성능이나 가격 AS따져보면 훨 났습니다.
<Markers> 연구실에 제 입학년도에 들어온 넷북(?) 비슷한 녀석을 준다길래 기대하고 있는데 이녀석이 fujitsu lifebook p series 라는 모델인데 화면 작은거는 어떻게 하겠는데 키보드가 너무 작아서 한 손가락에 버튼 3개 눌려져서 걱정이네요 =_=
<yemharc> 어........라이프북이면 명품 p1510이 +_+
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 중고 노트북 같은거는 어디서 찾을수 잇을까요? 다나와 같은데도 나오나 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<yemharc> 노트인사이드도 죽어서 요샌........
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<ihavnoth> 네 반가워요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 젠투프픽이랑 맥포트랑 서로 싸우네요 (..)
<Seony> 싸울만 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 둘이 서로 하는 일이 비슷하니...
<yemharc> 근데 싸우는게 핀트가 좀 많이 벗어났어요 이사람들;;
<yemharc> 서로 상대방껄 쓰자고 (.........)
<Seony> 맥포트의 역사에 대해서 알아보니까, 사실상 애플이 직접 손대는 프로젝트나 마찬가지더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 오잉? 서로 상대방껄 쓰자구요?
<yemharc> 네;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 착한 사람들이라고 해야하나..
<Seony> 근데, 젠투프픽은 masked된게 너무 많아요
<yemharc> 맥포트 : "젠투 코드는 빌드에러 하나없이 깔끔하다! 우린 왜 이러냐! 저기랑 합치자(merge)"
<yemharc> 젠투 : "우린 패키지 x나 없다! 이래서 뭘 하라는거냐! 맥포트에 편입하자!"
<yemharc> ...........
<yemharc> 이상해요 이사람들 (...)
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 그건 그냥 유저입장 아니에요?
<yemharc> 음. 근데 외부 패키징 시스템이 참 많네요....
<yemharc> 아, 각 진영 공식 입장은 아니고 현재 서로간의 여론이 그래요
<yemharc> trac.macports 같은데도 올라올 정도면 뭐.......
<Seony> 저도 젠투프픽 쓰다말았는데, 스타트업 스크립트 실행시키는게 은근히 귀찮더라구요
<Seony> 맥포트는 아예 설치도 안했어요.
<Seony> 그냥 vm으로 우분투 서버 깔아서 필요할 때마다 띄우는게 낫지..
<yemharc> 확실히 그렇긴 하죠.......
<yemharc> brew랑 fink도 패키지가 없는건 매한가지더라구요
<Seony> 네. 걔네들은 더 없어요
<yemharc> 결국은 뭐, 맥포트로 돌아왔는데, 맥포트는 문제가 빌드에러 나는게 너무 많아요........
<Seony> 그래요? 저는 한 번도 없었어요
<yemharc> 특히 OS 업그레이드 되거나 하면 정말...........
<Markers> 젠투프픽은 머예요 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc 같은건 벌써 2달 넘게 에러가 안 고쳐져요
<yemharc> Markers: Gentoo Prefix -> 맥에서 젠투 시스템 돌리는거에요
<Seony> 참고로, 젠투에 프리픽스 프로젝트가 몇 개 있어요...
<Seony> 예를 들면, 맥 프리픽스, 솔라리스 프리픽스 등..
<yemharc> 아......우분투폰 빨리 안나오려나아
<yemharc> 근데 솔라리스 프리픽스는 좀 의미가 없어보이는데요
<Seony> 왜요? 오히려 더 절실한데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 기존에 유지되던 시스템이라면 그럴수도 있겠지만........
<yemharc> 사실상 이제 "새로 생겨나는 솔라리스 시스템"은 없다고 봐야잖아요?
<Seony> 오픈인디아나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오픈인디아나로 홈서버 구성하면 절실하거든요. 패키지가 너무 없어요
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 그거 쓰는 사람이 있었군요........
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기 프리노드 오픈인디아나 채널 가면 사람도 많고 챗도 많아요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 역시 사람은 모르는건가 (...)
<Markers> 근데 맥포트가 리눅스 프로그램을 맥에서 쓸려고 하는 프로그램이지 않나요? 잘못 알고 있나 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 리눅스 프로그램이 아니라 오픈소스 프로그램..
<Markers> 'ㅁ'
<DarkCircle> 프비의 Port 시스템을 맥에서 쓸 수 있게 해놓은게 MacPort지요 크크
<Markers> 왜 thinkpad 제품 가격을 thinkpad 사이트에서 알 수가 없지 -_-;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 노트북 이리저리 찾아보니 죄다 윈8 겨냥해서 나오네요 요즘은 ;;
<yemharc> 으어......메모리가 비명을 지른다;;
<yemharc> MS에서 OEM을 윈8만 주니까요
<Markers> 'ㅅ'......
<Markers> 그냥 용팔이한테 한번 빌어보면서 30마넌 내외로 놋북 하나 구해야되나...;
<JSTae76> 요즘도 인감도장을 사용하나요?
<Drake_EB> 아웅
<razGon_web> Drake_EB: 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> EB?무엇인지요?
<razGon_web> js군은 어디로?
<yemharc> 음
<Marekrs> 혹시 구글 접속할때 위에  검색 - 이미지 - 지도 - YOUTUBE 이런식으로 뜨는걸 머라고 부르는지 아시는 분 있나요?
<oming> 메뉴~~~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 메뉴바 툴바 등등
<Marekrs> 덜덜덜..
<razGon_web> 메뉴 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 공돌이들은 이름 정말 못지어요
<yemharc> PGP 키는 Pretty Good Privacy죠
<yemharc> ............
<Marekrs> 저거 메뉴바에 메뉴들 못 바꿀려나 본인이;;
<razGon_web> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=420&weekday=fri
<razGon_web> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=421&weekday=fri
<razGon_web> 재미있네요. 생각의 발상이..ㅋ
<razGon_web> 이분 엘지와 관련있는듯.ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 진짜 딱 엘쥐 상황이네요
<Marekrs> 이상하네 전에는 구글 로그인 하면 사이트 도구가 메뉴바에 떳엇는데 왜 없어졋지;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> JSTae76: 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 그럼 전 이만 ㅇㅅㅇ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_x130> 하이요
<razGon_x130> 채팅머신으로는 역시 넷북이 좋네요.
<razGon_x130> JSTae76: 저녁식사중?
<JSTae76> razGon_x130: 먹고왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_x130> ggg
<razGon_x130> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 하이요
<razGon_x130> 뭔가 지난번에 대한 예시가 있어서 보여드릴려구요
<JSTae76> 예시요?
<razGon_x130> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=421&weekday=fri
<razGon_x130> 상당히 많이 와닿는 내용입니다.
<JSTae76> 보고오겠습니다 :)
<razGon_x130> 제가 말하는 두수는 이거죠
<JSTae76> 홍.. 읽고왔습니다
<razGon_x130> 이거죠.
<razGon_x130> OS를 대응해서 개발하는 것은 한수고요. 이런식으로 대응하는 것은 두수죠.
<JSTae76> 오..
<JSTae76> 이제 확실히 이해했습니다..
<razGon_x130> 일단은 자기필드로 끌어들이는거죠.
<JSTae76> razGon_x130: 호..
<JSTae76> razGon_x130: 뭔지 알겠습니다..
<razGon_x130> ^^
<razGon_x130> 그나저나 prezi공부할거죠/
<razGon_x130> ?
<razGon_x130> ...
<JSTae76> 넹
<razGon_x130> 배우면 핵심 과외좀.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 의외로 학교에서 프리젠테이션 할때 많이 하는거 같더군요
<JSTae76> 헤헤알겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 와이프가 고등학교교사였는데 임시교사로요.
<JSTae76> 넹
<razGon_x130> 그때 거기 과학반애들이 이걸로 발표했는데 배우고 싶다고 하더군요.ㅌ
<razGon_x130> 저도 와이프 가르쳐야 될거 같아서요.
<razGon_x130> 솔직히 이것도 하나의 클라우드죠
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 드디어 계약 완료ㅋㅋ!
<razGon_x130> 무슨계약이죠?
<JSTae76> 저희가 기술지원을 하고 돈 받는..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_x130> 허걱.
<razGon_x130> 돈을 벌다니...
<razGon_x130> 돈을 벌다니..
<JSTae76> 돈 얼마 못 받아요..
<razGon_x130> 이건 거의 말년에 자금이라니..!!
<JSTae76> ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 근데 정말 재밌네요 :)
<razGon_x130> 어떤거요?
<JSTae76> 저가 계약서를 작성했거든요..?
<JSTae76> 근데 저가 좀 사무적인면이 심히 (__) 강해요
<razGon_x130> 나중에 잘되면 우리딸 직장좀...ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_x130: 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어쩃든 계약서 작성하고 저희 소속인 친구에게 계약서를 보라고
<JSTae76> 전해주면서 혹시 내가 잘 못 한게 있으면 우리쪽이 좀 유리하게 적어나..했더니
<JSTae76> 진짜로 유리하게 적어서 제출했네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_x130> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그래서 결국은 체결했습니다 :)
<JSTae76> 1. 만약 사고, 상고, 천재지변 등의 사유로 인하여 “갑”과 “을” 중 하나가 정상적으로 계약을 진행할 수 없다고 판단하였을 시 “갑”과 “을”의 합의에 의하여 파기할 수 있으며 일방적 파기는 불가능하다.
<JSTae76> 유리한 부분입니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_x130> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 반대의 경우도 있어요
<JSTae76> 뭐요?
<JSTae76> 계약서만 수백번은 읽었는데;;ㅋㅋ
<razGon_x130> 예를 들면 갑이 돈을 지급안하는거죠
<razGon_x130> 배째. 이러구.
<razGon_x130> 그러면 계약 파기 안될수도...
<razGon_x130> 일방적인 파기는 안된다고 했으므로.
<razGon_x130> 아니면 준다준다 하고 안주고 하면 그럴수도 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 4. 제5조 1항의 경우 “갑”이 먼저 계약을 파기하였을 시 “을”은 협의를 통하여 납입한 수수료 중 일부를 공제 받을 수 있다.
<JSTae76> razGon_x130: 3. 제4조 2항 조항으로 인해 “을”이 납기일 기한 초과 등의 프로젝트 진행에 있어 피해를 입었을 경우 협의에 따라 수수료를 일부 공제 받을 수 있으며, 이 때 공제 받을 수 있는 수수료의 한도는 전체 수수료의 20% 이하로 한다.
<JSTae76> 마지막 사항은 왜 보낸건지..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아이교육문제로 제 컴방에 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 지금 1.2.3.4.가르키고 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 오옼ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 미치겠어요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그리고 아까
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 제5조 1항의 경우 “갑”이 먼저 계약을 파기하였을 시 “을”은 협의를 통하여 납입한 수수료 중 일부를 공제 받을 수 있다.
<JSTae76> 저희는 파기 권한이 있습니다.
<razGon_x130> 갑이 js군?
<razGon_x130> 갑질하겠는데요?
<razGon_x130> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 일단은 여기는 나오겠습니다.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_x130> 넷북이 손으로 치기는 아기자기해서 채팅하기 좋은데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 후...
<razGon_Xch> 애들하고 놀기 힘드네요.
<razGon_Xch> 어깨 아파서 치료도 했는데.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 seony님의 커피 정말 맛있네요.
<razGon_Xch> 지금 계속 흡입중.
<JSTae76> 저..저도 조....금만;;
<razGon_Xch> 1리터 먹을수도.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저희집으로 보내주시면 감사히 마시겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 애들은 가라! 이것만 마셔봐 !!
<JSTae76> 헐
<razGon_Xch> 누워있던 사람이 벌떡! 일어나!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 애가 아니..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 집 나간 며느리로 들어올 맛인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 커피가 커피 같지 않은 맛좋은 보리차맛이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 거의 보리차입니다.
<JSTae76> 호옹이
<razGon_Xch> 원두로만 쭈욱 마시고 잇어요.
<JSTae76> 호오..
<JSTae76> 진짜 마셔보고싶네요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아메리카노 설탕과 프림 안탄걸루요.
<razGon_Xch> 맛있어요. 나름 향도 있는 놈이라 마지막에는 바닐라 향도 나고요
<JSTae76> 저는 커피라곤 밀크커피랑 부모님이 마시는 커피랑 아메리카노랑 까라멜마끼야또만 마셔본..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 커피애호가는 아니에요,.
<razGon_Xch> 게다가 저는 커피 본격적으로 마시기 시작한건 3년전부터입니다.
<JSTae76> 그러시군요
<razGon_Xch> 그전은 커피 잘안마셨어요,.
<JSTae76> 아!
<razGon_Xch> 아침에 눈뜨려면 이카페인과 당이 잘어울리더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이건 그냥 보리차식으로 마시는게 좋아요.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 두번 우려서 마십니다.
<razGon_Xch> 어짜피 나에겐 보리차.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, 어서오십시요.
<jasonjang> 헐~ 다시 로긴됐군요. 날이 많이 풀렸어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러게요.
<razGon_Xch> 추후에 seony님이 커피 파신다고 하면 꼭 사세요. 후회 안합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 큰술로 두스푼에 1리터 딱입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 맛좋은 보리차
<jasonjang> 아...알고 있었습니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> 얼만가요?
<razGon_Xch> 음. 약간은 비싼편이긴합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 싼커피로 보자면요.
<JSTae76> 홍
<JSTae76> 그렇군요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 비싼커피를 우리나라싼커피와 가격으로 사신다고 보면됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 한포가 10온즈인가 되는데, 그게 약2만원 못되었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 배송비포함.
<JSTae76> 오..
<jasonjang> JSTae76, http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4-%EC%BD%94%EB%82%98%EC%BB%A4%ED%94%BC-%ED%8C%90%EB%A7%A4%ED%95%A9%EB%8B%88%EB%8B%A4
<razGon_Xch> 대략이거저거 합치면 3만원 한포당. 단, 이거면 한달동안 먹는 용량입니다.
<JSTae76> 헉
<JSTae76> 좋네요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다.. 밤에 뵙어요~
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 잠시 잘려구요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이만..
<razGon_Xch> 음... 80온즈짜리도 있군요,.
<razGon_Xch> 애들재우고 올께요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 애들 재우다 (같이) 잔다"는 옛말도 있는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 애들 재우다 (같이 또는 먼저) 잔다"는 옛말도 있는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch>  http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/96/2/374.abstract?sid=7074c5b8-4c5f-4c0d-bdbe-b6154310853e
<razGon_Xch> 작년의 연구에서는 대장 직장암의 예방효과가 커피가 가지고 잇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 예전 연구는 디카페인 커피였는데. 최근연구는 카페인 커피가 참여되었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 6잔이상이면 근 40%의 감소율이 있군요!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 대대장님, 충성! 야갼보초왔습니다!
<razgon_OpT2> 흐흐흐
<razgon_OpT2> 리하이요
<razgon_OpT2> 조용히 구석에서 핸드폰으로 채팅질입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 이제는 제법 터치형태의 쿼티자판에 익숙합니다
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 옵티머스 태그 2인가요?
<razgon_OpT2> 아니요 옵티머스 엘티이2
<JSTae76> 아하
<razgon_OpT2> 할부원금 3만원짜리요
<razgon_OpT2> 눤래는 옵큐1 썼어요
<JSTae76> 아하
<JSTae76> 저는 Apple 충성 고객..끙;;
<razgon_OpT2> 쿼티의 매력은 지울수 없더군요
<razgon_OpT2> 저는 가성비 중요시 여겨서요....ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 중국산패드를. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_OpT2> 지금 물망에 오른 몇몇기기들이 있습니다
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> the BOM 이라고 이거 싸더군요 17만원이면 듀얼코어에 ips로
<razgon_OpT2> 아7인치쩌리입니다
<JSTae76> 오호
<razgon_OpT2> 물론 듀얼코어는 저가 rok3066 chip입니다
<razgon_OpT2> 중국은 신기술나오면 6개월뒤에 사야합니다. 가격과 함께 성능 안정화나 최적화가 그제서야 이루어집니다
<razgon_OpT2> 안드로이드용 쿼티기기 나왔으면 좋겠군요
<razgon_OpT2> 터치도 좋지만 뭔가 허전한 느낌을 지울수 없더군요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 이번에 젤리빈으로 버전이 올라가면서 엘지가 이번에 함고비 넘겼구나라고 생각했습니다
<razgon_OpT2> 나름 괨찮게 최적화가 되었습니다
<JSTae76> 호오
<razgon_OpT2> 특히 옵티머스 엘티이2는 기존의 엘지것답지 않게 잘구성되었습니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 문제가 발열과 유격이였는데 생각보다 많이 나진 않습니다. 하긴 게임을 안하니
<razgon_OpT2> 엘지가 예전처럼 스마트패드를 직접개발하는게 아니라 중국모기업에 하청내서 수입해서 판매하고있더군요. 그게 the BoM시리즈.
<razgon_OpT2> 근데서비스는 삼보에서 합니다. 하긴 기업이 엘지전자가 아닌 엘지앤시스
<razgon_OpT2> 다시 컴으로 돌아갑니다
<JSTae76> 오호
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 충성, 대대장님 오늘도 아얄씨 채널이 평화롭습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 축구게임하러갑니다. 곧있으면.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오늘은 불금이니.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 할일도 많은데..
<JSTae76> 에.. 좀있으면 끝납니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 114.207.113.169
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 메인 페이지에 저 큰 이미지 박스를 채울만한 좋은건 뭐가있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 애들이 안자요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 회사의 로고와 그림?
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 친구들과 단체 사진.
<JSTae76> 회사 홈페이지다 보니 친구들 사진은 좀 그렇습니다
<razGon_Xch> 아니 회사 구성원 단체 사진.
<razGon_Xch> 아니면 관련된 이미지를 넣는 건 어때요?
<JSTae76> 흠..
<JSTae76> 그나저나 저는 불금을 회사 일 + 복분자로 때우고있네요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 오전 7시 기상 / 오전 9 시 서버 일로 일 처리 / 오후 10시 수영 / 오후 1시 점심 / 오후 2시 - 6시 회의 ㅡ.ㅡ / 7시 노닥노닥 / 8시 계약 처리 / 그리고 노닥노닥
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 복분자라..ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 남자한테 좋다고 아빠가 광고하는데슙?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아버님이 대표님?
<JSTae76> 복분자.. 남자한테 좋은데;; (긁적) 뭐라.. 말을 못하겠네
<JSTae76> 라고 저한테 자꾸 그럽니다
<JSTae76> 아뇨ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 참 좋은데 뭐라 말을 못하겠네..ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그거 원래 선전에 있는 문구.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> 맞아요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그 때는 산수유였던가
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 뭐하고계세요
<JSTae76> ?
<JSTae76> 오늘은 불타는 금요일을 이은 불타는 토요일의 새벽입니다
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 애들 재우고 왔습니다.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그러시군요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 저는 아직도 일;;
<JSTae76> 이거 뭐.. 어른분들보다 더 바쁜듯한;;ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 늦게 자면 키가 안커요.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch: 사실 그게 걱정인데.. 이 일이 너무 재밌어요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 제가 그랬는데 후회 됩니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> ;;
<JSTae76> 저도 후회하는 한가지가;;
<JSTae76> 2학년때부터 리눅스랑 프로그래밍을 시작하면서
<JSTae76> 책가방에 엄청 무거운 책들을 들고다니면 엄마가 그러면 키 안 큰다고 했는데 그 떄는 괜찮괜찮한게 후회;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그때 아이패드 사고 다녔어야 했다는.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ그 땐 아이패드가 없었어요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 어쩔수 없지요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저가 만들어야했..퍽
<JSTae76> 그나저나 razGon님 말씀에 따라 몇일전부터 계속 몇수를 더 멀리 생각해보고있는데 조금 어렵네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-12
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 하이욬.
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 안녕하세욬.
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 주말인데 뭐하세요
<samahui> 주말에는 쉬셔야죠~
<razGon_web> 주말도 의료인은 근무일입니다.
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 어깨는 좀 어떠세요?
<samahui> 아직도 많이 아프세요?
<razGon_web> 어짜피 치료의 과정이고요. 지금은 많이 호전되었습니다.
<razGon_web> 지금도 힘들지만 괜찮습니다.
<samahui> 다행이네요
<razGon_web> 1주일뒤면 말끔해 질겁니다.ㅎㅎㅎ 한두번이 아니라서요.ㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 커피 맛있으시다니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 상습적으로 먹습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 보통 밥스푼 몇스푼에 물얼마나 넣습니까?
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요, 오랜만입니다ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 두스푼에 1리터 넣어서 마시니 구수하고 맛있던데요.
<Seony> JSTae76: Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: Hello
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 안드로이드 타블렛중에서 저가 AP는 중국의 ROK3066이 듀얼코어의 강자로 남았군요.
<Seony> 음... 뭐 보통 자기한테 딱 맞는 양을 알아내기 위해서 여러가지로 조절해봐야죠.
<razGon_web> 이것으로 9월까지는 버틴다고 합니다.
<Seony> 저는, 베스킨라빈스 스푼 기준으로 해서 이빠이 3스푼 넣어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 베스킨 라빈스 스푼이면 작은 티스푼요?
<Seony> 네. 그거 세스푼이면 아마 밥숟갈로 가득 펐을 때 한숟갈 하고 조금 더 나오겠네요
<JSTae76> Seony: 호..
<JSTae76> 앗.. 태그를 잘 못했습니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 님에게 한다는걸
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 중국 AP가 이정도 까지 오면 앞으로 5년이내는 기술따라 잡힙니다.
<JSTae76> 5년요?
<razGon_web> 듀얼코어 안정화하는 차이가 2년 차이 쿼드가 1년차이.
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<JSTae76> 흠..
<razGon_web> 물론 중국은 최적화가 덜된채로 나오는 문제가 있지만요.
<JSTae76> 일단 가성비는..
<razGon_web> 애플>>>>>>>넘사벽>>>>>>>>>>>>>삼성>>>>>중국
<razGon_web> 이렇게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 지금 ROK3066은 듀얼코어 가성비의 승자입니다. 지금 저가형 타블렛에는 거의 이거 들어갔다고 생각하면됩니다.
<razGon_web> 다른 것은 아직 최적화가 문제라고 합니다. 물론 ROK칲은 발열과 배터리쪽은 아직 조정의 여지가 있습니다.
<JSTae76> 발열과 배터리라.. 배터리라도 개선된다면
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<JSTae76> 혹시 포탈 2 해보신분 계신가요?
<JSTae76> Seony: Facebook에서 이름이 변경되셨네요 :)
<JSTae76> Seony: 한국이름을 설정하신건가ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 한국이름 넣었어요
<Seony> 추가되는지 몰랐거든요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 역시ㅎㅎ
<gbkim01> 안녕하세요.. 질문이 있어 글을 남깁니다. ytn뉴스는 미디어플레이어 플러그인을 통해 보지 않습니까? 근데 제 컴퓨터는 토템으로도, vlc로도 정지상태에서 동영상이 재생이 안됩니다. 문제가 뭔지 잘 모르겠습니다. 플러그인의 경우 우분투 포럼에서 검색해서 모두 설치한 상태입니다. 혹시 저와 같은 문제를 겪고 계신 분 있을까요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 저는 우분투를 서버용으로만 써서 잘은 모르겠지만, 오늘이 토요일인만큼 여기서 도움을 주실 수 있는 분들이 지금 계실지 모르겠네요...
<gbkim01> 그렇군요.. 그럼 일단 포럼에 글을 올려두고 기다려 봐야겠습니다.
<gbkim01> 감사합니다.
<sungyo> 윈도우즈8 울티메잇이 몇년도까지 지원해주는지 혹시 아시나요?
<Seony> 지원중단 선언하기 전까지는 계속 해주지 않을까요?
<sungyo> 앞으로의 방향성을 위해 좀 알아보고 있거든요. 윈도우컴 한대만 남겨놓고 나머지는 다 우분투로 돌리는 식으로요.
<sungyo> ultimate가 중고로도 재법 매물이 나와주네요 '-'
<Seony> 요즘은 윈도우도 중고로 매물이 나오나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/44365598
<sungyo> 구매가가 30만원대를 감안했을 경우 20만원대에 정품을 쓸수 있는거면 이거 꽤 괜찮아 보이는걸요 '-'
<sungyo> 앞으로 이렇게 써야겠어요.
<sungyo> 이전에 누가 그렇게 이야기해주셨는데 기억이 안나네요. 울티밋인가 다른거였나, 사서 쓰더라도 하드웨어 업그래이드에 제한이 별로 없어서 본전 뽑으면서 쓸수 있다구요.
<sungyo> 윈도우 8이 나오고 있는 시점에서 왜 전 아직도 xp가 그리도 그리운지 모르겠네요 '-'
<sungyo> 아, 프로페셔널부터 물리적 메모리가 192기가를 지원해주는거군요 ㅡㅡa
<sungyo> 엔터프라이즈부터 '유닉스 기반의 프로그램을 위한 하위시스템'이 지원이 된다는 설명이 있는데 이게 혹시 '터미널'상의 조작이 된다는 말인가요?
<Seony> 잘은 모르겠지만, 프로페셔널 버전도 아마 터미널 서비스가 지원될껄요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> JSTae76, ha-ee
<JSTae76> sungyo: 오랜만입니다!
<sungyo> 에.^^
<JSTae76> 정말 오랜만이군요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 확실히 '우분투'에 익숙해지고 나니 컴 한대만 윈도우로 박아놓고 나머지만 우분투 깔아서 윈도우컴을 땡겨 쓰는 식의 요령들이 보이기 시작하네요.
<sungyo> 예~ 오랜만이에요~
<samahui> 전 이미 노트북 단 한대만 윈도우 깔아놓고 다 우분투+크런치뱅+민트 등등 리눅스 시스템입니다. 벌써 2년정도 되어가네요.
<samahui> 쓸만하고 일하는대 전혀 지장 없습니다
<gbkim01> 전 우분투 다른건 다 좋은데 '아래아 한글'이 가장 아쉽습니다. 워드용으로 한글만 우분투에서 잘 돌아가면 좋겠는데 제 경우엔 리브레오피스로 대체불가더군요...
<gbkim01> 사실 아래아 한글때문데 버추얼박스 돌리고 있습니다.
<Seony> 아래아 한글의 단축키에 익숙해지면, 사실 다른 워드를 쓰기가 힘들긴 하죠...
<Seony> 마우스를 거의 안쓰는 문서작업이 가능하니..
<JSTae76> Seony님 보니깐 갑자기 메타냅 사건이 생각나는군요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그 사건이 3년인가 4년인가.. 지났지싶은데ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 정말로 웃긴 사건이였죠ㅋㅋ 내용증명도 보내고
<sungyo> 아, Seony님이 잘 아시겠군요. 한글이요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글 97 단축키 전체 중에서 네다섯개 빼고는 전부 다 알았었어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저 역시 지금도 한글로 작업하면 편해요.
<sungyo> 그래서 더더욱 벗어나고싶어저요 +_+
<Seony> 그래서 LaTeX을... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 택 쓰세요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 조금요
<sungyo> 어떠세요? '-'
<Seony> 전에 학교 숙제용으로 해서 내긴 했는데, 결과물은 확실히 고급스럽긴 해요
<sungyo> 메타냅은 뭐때문에 그렇게 욕을 먹고있는거죠?
<sungyo> 저는 libreoffic writer로 통일할까 하다, 아무래도 한계성을 느껴서 스크라이버스쪽에 눈을 돌려보고 있어요.
<sungyo> 혼자서쓰면 저도 tex으로 쭉 가볼텐데, 아무래도 행정서식까지 tex으로 해버리면 위지윅에 익숙해지신 다른 분들께선 진입장벽이 너무 높아져버리니까요.
<Seony> 뭐 저는 해봐야 이 정도 수준.... http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2013-01-11at11.59.33PM.png
<sungyo> 음? 이건 어떻게 쓰는거죠?
<Seony> 어떻게 쓰다뇨?
<sungyo> 위지윅처럼 생겨서요.
<sungyo> 그냥 보여주는거만 이렇게 미리 출력해주는건가요?
<Seony> 아... 이건 텍 프로그램이 아니에요
<sungyo> 쿨럭;;;;
<sungyo> 패스파인더인가요?
<Seony> 레이텍에 위지위그 프로그램이 있을리가 없죠...
<Seony> 아뇨... 이건 데본씽크라고 해서 개인DB라고 불리우는 종류의 프로그램이에요
<sungyo> 아, 저게 그...데본이군요 '-'
<Seony> 맥 쓰면 누구나 다 하나쯤은 갖고있다는 절대적인 앱이죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 필요한 도구들을 웹으로 만들기 시작하니까 더이상 어플에 의존할 이유가 없어졌어요.
<JSTae76> sungyo: 메타냅 사건은 맨드라바 리눅스와 다른 리눅스를 비교하는 표가 잘못됨에서 비롯된 사건입니다
<sungyo> 그거 말고도 욕을 많이 먹네요?
<JSTae76> 네. 원래 말 많던 곳이에요
<kov1> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> kov1: 안녕하세요
<kov1> 루분투로  이곳에 새로이 합류한 kov입니다
<sungyo> kov1, 반갑습니다. 일반인 유저 SunGyo입니다.^^
<kov1> 휴.. 오래전에 리눅스 쓸떄랑은 완전 딴판이라 놀랐습니다 ...
<sungyo> kov1, 언제 말씀이시죠?
<kov1> 2001년정도 였는듯하네요 -_-
<sungyo> 그때면 cil기반에서 x윈도우가 나올 것이다~ 라는 이야기가 막 돌때 아닌가요?
<kov1> 자세한건 기억도 안납니다. 너무 오래전이라.. 당시 래드햇 설치해봤던 기억이.. 날뿐이죠.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러시군요~
<kov1> 드라이버만 잡아보다 포기했었는데..
<kov1> 요즘은 실 사용까지 가능하니...
<sungyo> 저도 고맘때 잡깐 접해보고 말았거든요.
<sungyo> 작년에 보고는 완전 깜짝 놀랬어요.
<kov1> 사실 요즘 다른 이들 같이. 우분투 포폰 떄문에
<kov1> 호기심에 다시 와본건데. 결국은 윈도우 포멧하고. 루분투 메인으로 사용중이네요
<sungyo> 오오, 메인.^^
<sungyo> 제작년 12월에 아는 동생이 지나가는 말로 써보라고 해서 깔았다가....
<sungyo> 지금은 우분투만 4대가 깔려있네요.
<kov1> 아직 모르는게 많아 고생중이긴 하지만, 그래도 나름 만족하면서 (3일쨰) 사용중이죠
<sungyo> 메인1, 원격접속용1, 서버1, 백업서버1 이렇게요.
<sungyo> kkimlabs, ha-ee
<kkimlabs> hi
<Seony> kkimlabs: 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요
<kov1> 터미널 명령어도 하나도 생각 안나서 결국 책도 샀다죠 -_-;
<kkimlabs> 넹오랜만이여~
<sungyo> 뭐사셨어요?
<Seony> 근무하고 계시는 거에요?
<kkimlabs> 21일부터일해요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<kov1> 그냥 초보 책이요. 우분투리눅스(꿈꾸는 오셀롯) 이요
<Seony> 나중에 개인적으로 따로 몇가지 좀 여쭤볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 아넹 그러세요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저도 그거 있어요^^;;
<Seony> H1-B에서 EB2/3로 영주권 신청하는거 모르는게 너무 많아서요..
<kkimlabs> 근데 리눅스책들은 금방금방 outdated 되는듯
<kkimlabs> 제가알기로 비자랑 영주권이랑은 완전히 처리하는게 별개에요
<kov1> 그래서 기본만 샀습니다 ㅠ_ㅠ. 명령어 같은것만 기억하려고요
<Seony> 네. 근데 제가 궁금한 게, employer가 스폰서 안해줘도 가능한건가요?
<kkimlabs> NIW 없으면 스폰서 필요해요..
<Seony> 주립대에서는 스폰서를 잘 안해준다네요... 그래서 좀 절망적이에요 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> national interest waiver
<Seony> 알고보니까 주립대가 그냥 대학이 아니라, 해당 주의 한 Department더라구요.
<kkimlabs> 넹 보통 그럴듯;;; faculty 아닌 이상에야..
<Seony> 네. 그래서 고민 중...
<kov1> 악 아이스크림 사온거 깜박 했다.
<sungyo> 파이썬에서 정규식 쓸때 둘중 하나 말고 셋중 하나도 가능한가요?
<kov1> 반이상 녹았네 ㅠ_-
<kkimlabs> sungyo, or 두번 연결해서 쓰면 되지 않나요
<sungyo> 접때 해봤을때 잘 안되더라구요.ㅡㅡa
<kkimlabs> 흠;;
<Seony> kkimlabs: 구글에서는 영주권 스폰서까지 같이 해줘요?
<kkimlabs> 네
<Seony> 오오 역시...
<kkimlabs> 큰 IT기업들은 대부분 다 해줘요 구글 말고도
<Seony> 저는 H1-B 정도로도 지금 감지덕지에요..
<Seony> 아.. 주립대라서 영주권도 해줄줄 알았떠니..
<kkimlabs> 천천히 경력쌓으면서 이직 알아보세요 H1-B면 7년인가 버틸수 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 6년이요
<kkimlabs> 음...
<Seony> 네. 일단은 다니면서 차차 알아보려구요. 무조건 다 안해주는건 아닌거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> tip = re.findall(r'%s(\d+)' %(t), content) 문자열 앞에서 '공백'이나 '문단 첫 시작'중 하나로 해주려면 tip = re.findall(r'(' '|^)%s(\d+)' %(t), content) 이게..아닌가요?^^;;;
<Seony> 오랫만에 코드 보니까 어지럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 정식출근 전까지 대기한다고 집에서 맨날 겜하고 노니까 완전 게을러졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 어떤거 하고 계시세요?
<kov1> 우분투에서 쓸만한 mp3 플레이어가 머가 있는지요?
<Seony> 몬스터헌터요. 제가 한 10년 가까이 하는 겜이죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 옷, 공백을 \s로 해주니 되네요.ㅡㅡa
<Seony> kov1: Amarok, Rhythmbox, Banshee 정도요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ \s가 공백인줄 모르셨군요...
<kov1> 감사합니다
<Seony> 정규식 기호는 프린트를 해서 종이로 갖고계시면 좋아요.
<sungyo> 정규식 짤때 항상 열어놓는데 @_@ 아직 개념잡기 단계라 그런가봐요.
<kov1> 푸바 라이브러리가 너무 편해서 와인으로 푸바 설치해서 썼는데
<kov1> 먼가 맘에 안들어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<kov1> 훔 아마록은 나의 구형 노트북으로 돌리기는 무겁군요..
<sungyo> 사향이 어느정도이세요?
<kov1> 정말 오래된 노트북이죠. 셀레론 1.73, 800mb램, ati xpress 200m
<sungyo> 우와. 800, 제 서버가 512인데 맞먹네요.
<kov1> 우분투는 설치해봤다.. 이 컴퓨터로는 도저히 실사용 불가라 루분트를 설치한거에요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<sungyo> 예. 저도 서버는 거의 cli밖에 안써요.
<sungyo> 아님 이번기회에 cli로 노트북을 돌려보심은........( " ")
<kov1> ..;;
<kov1> 그게 먼가요?
<sungyo> 그거 있짜나요, 도스 화면이요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<kov1> ...
<kov1> 콘솔 리눅스
<kov1> ... 제가 그거 썼다간
<kov1> 폴더 이동조차 못합니다;
<JSTae76> mv
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> mc
<kov1> ...
<kov1> 옛날에 그건.. 학교다닐때 배워본 기억이 있지만-_-
<sungyo> 전 진짜 리눅스 만나고 빛봤어요.
<kov1> 쓰고 싶지는 않아요
<sungyo> 구형컴퓨터 3대가 고스란히 현장으로 복귀했거든요.
<sungyo> 그것도 각각의 특성과 성능에 맞게요.
<kov1> 저는 서버 만들 필요가 없어서
<kov1> ㅠ_-
<kov1> 구형 컴퓨터는 쓰래기통 행임
<sungyo> 저 주세요+_+
<kov1> 저의 회사에 -_- 오래된것좀 많다죠;;
<sungyo> 얼마나요?
<kov1> 한 10대 이상 있음
<kov1> 팬3 정도임
<sungyo> 팬3면, 와, 저멀리 보이네요.
<kov1> 아직 안버려지고... 창고에 들어가 있는것들을 찾았다죠
<kov1> 그중 몇개는 팬4
<kov1> -_-;
<sungyo> 팬4면 저한텐 레어급인데요.
<sungyo> wol만 잘 되면 백업용 컴퓨터로 그만이더라구요.
<kov1> 쿨럭;
<kov1> 특이한걸 노리시는군요 ㅜ_- 리눅스 cli 유저란..
<sungyo> ^^;;;;
<sungyo> 사실 이렇게 리눅스 써볼 생각도 못했어요.
<kov1> 훔냐 그나저나..
<kov1> 루분투에 조이스틱(비행기용) 어찌 잡아야 하나
<kov1> 서버 구축에서 어디에 쓰세요?
<kov1> ftp?
<sungyo> ftp 돌릴수도 있구요.
<sungyo> 토랜토 다운용으로 따로 빼놓으시는 분들도 계셔요.
<kov1> 호 그건 괜찮은듯.
<sungyo> 저같은 경우에는 tonido라는 '개인 클라우드 어플리케이션'을 설치해서, 사진이랑 음악을 아이폰으로 열어보고 감상해요.
<kov1> 아.. 개인 클라우드도 끌리는군요
<sungyo> 혹시 스마트폰 쓰세요?
<kov1> 네 안드로이드 씁니다
<sungyo> 스마트폰 있으시면 개인 서버 해보시면 재미있으실꺼에요.
<kov1> 저의 집에서는 컴퓨터 오래 켜두는거 싫어해서......
<kov1> 나중에 기회되면 해봐야죠.
<sungyo> 만약에 wol이 되는 메인보드면, 외부에서 키고싶을 떄 켜서 쓸수도 있어요.
<kov1> 아..
<sungyo> 저는 건물이 상가전기라...( - -) 부담이 좀 덜하더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 만약 저도 쓰려면.
<kov1> 회사 에 만들어야죠..
<sungyo> 집에서 계속 켜놓고 쓰시고 싶으시면 저전력 서버를 하나 맞추셔도 괜찮으실꺼에요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kov1> 아참.. 궁금한게 있습니다.
<kov1> 루분투 사용하면서 아주 작은 불편함이 있는데..
<kov1> ...
<kov1> 다름 아니라. 모니터가 자동으로 절전 모드 들어가요
<kov1> ㅠ_ㅠ 어찌 끄나요?
<sungyo> 시간이 지나면요?
<kov1> 네
<kov1> 영화 보다보면 닫혀서.
<kov1> 전원 관리자에서 모니터 관련 만져도. 계속 꺼져서
<kov1> 따로 전원 관리 프로그램을 설치해야 하나 생각중이었어요
<sungyo> 으음. 루분투는 써보질 않아서 설정위치가 어디인지는 모르겠네요.
<kov1> 구글링을 해봐야하나..
<sungyo> 혹시 10분마다 꺼지세요?
<kov1> 모르겟어요
<kov1> 시간을 재본게 아니라.
<kov1> 일단 절전 모드같이..
<kov1> 안 움직이면 꺼지네요.
<kov1> 근데 아마 10분정도 인거 같아요
<sungyo> 근데 전원을 만져도 그런가요?
<kov1> 네
<kov1> 아마 다른걸 만졌을수도 있죠 루분투 초보라
<sungyo> 혹시 터미널 열어보실수 있으신가요?
<kov1> 네 열었습니다.
<sungyo> xfce4-power-manager-settings
<sungyo> 이걸 한번 넣어보세요.
<kov1> 네 제가 이 관리자 창에서
<kov1> 설정한건데
<sungyo> 으음. 그럼 그건 특성을 좀 봐야겠나 보군요. lubuntu같아선 좀 만져줘야 할 부분들이 조금 생긴다고 하더라구요. 영화보실때 꺼지는거때문에 그러세요?
<kov1> 네
<kov1> 좀 불편해서
<sungyo> 참고가 되실지는 모르겠는데 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1957774 여길 한번 봐보실래요?
<kov1> 근데 dpms 가 몬가요?
<kov1> 오 저거 떄문이가 보네요
<kov1> xset 봐서. pms 엔에이블이면 이게 문제라는데
<kov1> 저 엔에이블 나옴-_-
<sungyo> 그게 디스플레이 전원 관리 신호라고 하네요.
<kov1> 일단 테스트 해보겠습니다. 잠수 ㅠ_ㅠ
<kov1> 이거 테스트 방법이 잠수 뿐이라
<sungyo> ^^ 편하게 다니세요~
<sungyo> 여기 다들 그러거든요. 접속해놓고 일하면서 잠깐식 와서 이야기들 나누고, 궁금한거 있으면 멀리서도 찾아오고 그러더라구요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<kov1> 아쉽게도..
<kov1> ㅠ_ㅠ 꺼지네요
<razGon_web> kov1: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 루분투 사용하시니 괜찮던가요?
<kov1> 네 지금 3일쨰 사용중입니다.
<kov1> 만족 하고 있어요.
<kov1> 몇몇 셋팅이 잘 안잡혀서 고생중이긴 합니다.
<razGon_web> 간단하게 쓰신다면 크런키뱅도 괜찮긴 합니다만. 오픈박스라서 조금은 그렇습니다
<kov1> 루분투 자체에 아주 만족은 하고 잇습니다.
<kov1> 지금 매인으로 설치해서.. 쓰고 있어요
<kov1> 단지.
<kov1> 지금 고생하는게.. 모니터가 절전모드로 들어가는데
<kov1> 기본 설정으로 바꿔도 dpms 설정 바꿔도
<kov1> 10분정도후에 절전 모드되네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<kov1> 그덕에 영화볼때 아주 불편합니다
<kov1> 호.. 찾은듯하네요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요..
<kov1> 아무래도 blank screen saver인듯
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 미디어는 리눅스는 조금은 극단적이죠.
<razGon_web> 쉽게쓰면 조금 부족하고 매니아적으로 쓰면 복잡하고요
<samahui> 흑흑흑 완전 배가 완전 아프네요
<samahui> 장염걸린거 같아요.
<samahui> 일때문에 신경을 자꾸 써서 그러는지 힘드네요
<samahui> 일 그만하고 집에가서 자야겠어요
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-13
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Sidus> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Sidus: 안녕하세요
<Sidus> 어렵네요…… 걱정이 돼서 이것저것 찾아보려니
<Sidus> 우분투 설치하려는 중인데
<JSTae76> Sidus: 뭐가 여러우신가요? 말씀하시면 도와드릴께요
<Sidus> 부팅 USB는 쓴 다음에 다시 밀고 원래 USB로 쓸 수 있나요?
<JSTae76> Sidus: 당연하죠 :) 설치 후 포맷하시면됩니다.
<Sidus> 아, 파티션 나누는 것도 가능하면 질문드리고 싶은데
<JSTae76> Sidus: 가능은 할텐데.. 권장하지는 않아요
<Sidus> ? 왜죠
<JSTae76> Sidus: 설치가 꼬일지도 모르니깐요
<Sidus> 질문을 권장 안 하는 건가요 나누는 걸 권장 안 하는 건가요?
<JSTae76> Sidus: 아니면, 우분투 설치 미디어를 만들고 그냥 그 안에 데이터 넣어두어도 상관없습니다
<JSTae76> Sidus: 나누는 걸 권장 하지 않습니다.
<Sidus> 음…… 그런가요
<Sidus> 네 알았습니다
<Sidus> 감사합니다
<JSTae76> Sidus: 네, 그런데 구지 파티셔닝을 하시려는 이유가 있으신가요?
<Sidus> ……단순히 해 보고 싶다는 생각도 있고
<JSTae76> Sidus: 그러시군요
<JSTae76> Sidus: 구지 파티셔닝 하실꺼면 파티션하셔서 첫 파티션을 활성화하고 그 안에 설치 미디어를 넣고 두 번쨰 파티션에 다른 데이터를 넣으시면 될꺼에요
<Sidus> 음 그러면 조금 더 알아보고 그렇게 해 볼게요
<JSTae76> Sidus: 네
<Sidus> 감사합니다
<kov1> 안녕하세요. 보통 우분투 정기 세미나떄 얼마나 참석 하시나요?
<kov1> 처음 오시는 분들은 많으신지요?
<JSTae76> kov1: 참석 해보적이 없어서ㅠㅠ
<kov1> 네...
<JSTae76> kov1: 궁금하시면 동영상을 보세요 :)
<kov1> 엇 동영상도 있어요?
<JSTae76> kov1: 저도 별일없으면 이번에 참석합니다 :)
<JSTae76> kov1: 네 :) 매달 강연 동영상을 YouTube에 올립니다
<kov1> 전 루분투 4일된 유저라.
<kov1> 궁금해서요..
<kov1> 이것저것.
<JSTae76> kov1: 잠시만요..
<JSTae76> kov1: 이번달에는 HTML5 Web Socket / 영어랑 친해질 수 없는 이유 / WireShark / LLVM Compiler에 대한 행사이네요
<JSTae76> 개인적으로 LLVM / WireShark가 기대됩니다..ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 다들 저랑은 크게 상관 없는 내용이라 ㅠ_ㅠ 프로그래밍은 잘 몰라서요
<Seony> 근데 왠 영어가... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> kov1: 와서 다른 분들가 친해지세요 :)
<kov1> 구글링과 친해져야 해서가 아닐지?
<Seony> 그건 개인적인 부분이지, 우분투와 관련된 내용은 아닌거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ 사실 그 부분때문에 세미나 이름이 변경됬어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> JSTae76: hi
<kov1> 그런데 개발자가 아니라면. 참석하면 이해 하는데
<kov1> 어려움이 있지 않을까 걱정입니다. ㅜ_-
<JSTae76> kov1: 괜찮아요
<JSTae76> kov1: 와서 즐긴다는 생각으로ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 후..
<kov1> 강의 동영상좀 봐봐야겠네요
<JSTae76> kov1: 넵ㅎ
<kov1> 어린 친구들도 많이 오는가보군요 ..
<JSTae76> kov1: 넵 :) 저도 어려요..ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 76년생아니신가요?
<kov1> -_-
<JSTae76> kov1: 98년생입니다 -_-
<kov1> ...
<JSTae76> ...
<kov1> ....
<JSTae76> (__)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 정말이요?
<JSTae76> 빨리 학교에 들어가서 고등학생 1학년입니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> kov1: 네.. Seony님이랑 razGon님..등등 잘 아시고 있어요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 흠흠..
<JSTae76> 아이디를 JSTae98로 바꿔야하나..ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 네...
<JSTae76> (__)
<JSTae76> 일단은..ㅋㅋ
<kov1> 호 지난번.. 부품 시장 관련 교육 흥미롭네요
<JSTae98__old76> Seony: Mac용 타자연습 프로그램 없을까요?
<Seony> 있는데 아마 유료로 바뀌었을 거에요
<JSTae98__old76> 이런이런..
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 주일 오전 예배하고접속합니다.
<markers> 오 접속 서버가 가물가물했는데 바로 들어왔네요 'ㅅ' 안녕하세요
<sungyo>  혹시 '선택과 집중'이란 말이 어디서 화두가 됬는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razgon_OpT2> 하이요!
<am0c> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 제친구가 NAS에 꼳혀서 그런데 추천해주실만한게 있으실까요? 단순 사진 보관용입니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 이것을 웹에서 브라우저 형태로 볼수 잇게 구축하는 방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> NAS가 정말 인기있나보네요...
<Seony> 내가 너무 무관심한건가... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그게 잘못생각하는게 서버를 구축하는 것은 복잡하지만, NAS를 구축하는 것은 편하다 라고 하는 편견이 잇는거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 이쪽도 조금은 공부해야 되는 부분이 있는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 아는사람만 쓰지 좀더 기능적인 향상을 위해서는 좀더 공부해야 되니깐요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 저같은 사람이 어느정도 익히는데 약1년이 걸리니 그런느낌도 있겠군요.
<Seony> 아... 파일을 공유할 수 있는 서버를 거의 가전제품 수준으로 사용할 수 있는거군요..
<Seony> 모든 "완제품"이 그렇듯, 주어진 기능 내에서만 활용한다면야 아주 좋겠지만, 대부분의 사용자들은 그 이상의 기능을 원한다는 점에서 문제가 생기네요.
<razGon_web> 예 기본적인 OS가 장착되어 있어서 하드만 달고 있으면 인트라넷에서는 쉽게쓸수 있습니다.
<Seony> NAS에서 웹으로 연결시키려면 웹서버가 있어야할텐데..
<razGon_web> 그렇죠,. 제가 서버로 돌아선 이유가 활용도에서 엄청난 차이가 납니다.거기에 가성비도.
<Seony> 웹서버가 생기면 또 다른 뭔가를 요구할테고... 그러면 결국 완전한 하나의 서버로서의 기능이 필요해지죠...
<razGon_web> 솔직히 친구가 3-40만원대 생각하는데. 그정도면 서버를 구축하는게 많죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 맞죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 사실, "맥OSX 서버"의 장점 하나가 가전제품 마냥 스위치를 켜고 끄는 것으로 서버운영이 가능하거든요...
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 그래서 맥미니 서버가 초보자한테도 나름 괜찮은 솔루션이긴 한데, 맥 자체의 가격이 너무 비싸고, 리눅스에서 그런걸 만들기에는 제작자 입장에서 돈이 안되고...
<razGon_web> 애플은 솔직히 그부분의 완성도는 컴퓨터가 아니라 가전제품같은 높은 완성도를 보이더군요.
<Seony> 결국 오픈소스로 누가 만들어줄 때까지 기다리던가 해야겠네요..
<razGon_web> 결국은 nas를 커스터마이징 해줘야 되는 초유의 사태가 벌어지죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 그런데 또 초보자를 위해 그런걸 만들면, 누군가는 "기능이 다양하지 못하다"라는 태클을... ㅋ
<Seony> 실은 맥OSX 서버도 그래요.
<Seony> 리눅스/유닉스를 좀 쓸 줄 아는 유저 입장에서는 맥OSX 서버의 기능은 너무 부실하거든요...
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 고급사용자를 만족시키면 초보자한테는 너무 어려워지고...
<razGon_web> 그런가요? 하긴 그래도 맥은 " 몰라도 되는" 부분을 숨기기는 잘하죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 초보자를 만족시키면 고급사용자들이 싫어하고...
<razGon_web> 뭐 저도 그리 생각합니ㅏㄷ.
<Seony> 몰라도 되는 부분을 숨기기는 하는데, 좀 쓸줄 아는 유저 입장에서 필요한 것들까지 숨겨서 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 AMD의 APU에 대한 저의 생각은 상당히 긍정적으로 보는데요. 실제로 제품게시판에 보면 비디오카드에 CPU얹은 것이다. 기능이 구리네 뭐네 말하는데. 일반사용자를 위한 가성비는 좋다는게 제 생각입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 문제죠... 애플은.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 마눌님이 다시는 아이폰 안쓴답니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 왜요?
<razGon_web> 처음쓰는 스마트폰인데... 아직 안드로이드의 불편함을 몰라요.ㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 갤럭시 노트2의 드라마 광고가 먹히는 게, 제 와이프가 요즘 갤럭시 노트2 써보고싶다고 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 자료의 드나듦이 불편한게 있죠.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 알면알수록 제한이 너무많죠.
<razGon_web> 어플도 제가 알아서 설치해줘야 해요.
<razGon_web> 그리고 4S면 화면이 작은거 같아서 싫어해요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 솔직히 저는 5보면서 사고 싶다라는 생각이 들었는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 아 그래요? 저는 아이폰4가 손에 딱 들어와서 좋은데..
<razGon_web> 솔직히 4도 좋아보여요. 근데 터치의 쿼티를 쓸땐 걸리적 거리더라구요.
<razGon_web> 제거가 optimus LTE2인데 그정도만되면 익숙해지면 오타도 적게 해서 타이핑할수 있더군요.
<razGon_web> 근데 가장 큰 문제는 아직 몰라서 그런데 아이폰을 처음으로 썻다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 스마트폰으로요.
<razGon_web> 발적화된 안드로이드 기기들을 좀 봐야.... 아.... 내가 좋은거 쓰고 잇구나 생각할겁니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 사실 전화기도 그렇고 컴퓨터 소프트웨어도 그렇고, 다 자기 손에 익은 물건이 제일 좋은 법이죠
<razGon_web> 이건 아는 사람들만 아는 사항이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 솔직히 울마눌 입장에서는 맞는 말입니다.
<razGon_web> 딱3가지만 되면 됩니다.
<Seony> 저는 만약 딱 2가지만 해결이 됐었어도 아마 지금쯤 안드로이드 썼을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 1.전화. 2. 인터넷서핑 3. 카카오톡
<razGon_web> 안드로이드도 이정도면 괜찮죠.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<Seony> 근데 왜 아이폰 다시는 안쓰신대요?
<razGon_web> 불편하데요.ㅎ
<Seony> 메뉴구조가 익숙치 않으신가보네요
<razGon_web> 저는 놀라고 있는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 하긴 저도 잠시 안드로이드 쓰다 아이폰 돌아왔을 때 좀 갈팡질팡했어요
<razGon_web> 패드나 폰이나 일률적인 룰을 적용하는게 쉽지는 않거든요.
<razGon_web> 그것도 단일화된 버튼으로 말이죠.
<Seony> 그렇죠. 게다가 같은 회사 제품도 아니니만큼 똑같이 할 수도 없는 노릇이고...
<razGon_web> 19개월된 제둘째가 아이패드의 터치스크롤과 아이콘 터치까지 합니다. 장치 나가기까지 하고요. 이건 애플아니면 할수 없는거죠.
<Seony> 오오 천재군요
<razGon_web> 대한민국에 천재 많습니다.^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 기계나 도구는 만든사람의 철학이 담겨잇다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 적게는 배려라는 말이 맞겠군요.
<razGon_web> 잡스가 얼마나 멋진 철학으로 접근했는지에 대해서 알수있는 단적인 사례입니다.
<razGon_web> 쉽게 투버튼이라든가 쓰리버튼으로 가도 되죠. 안드로이드처럼요. 근데 원버튼으로 해결한것. 그것은 매킨토쉬의 마우스의 철학과 일맥상통한다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> 좀더 쉽게....좀더 편리하게.... 좀더 이쁘게....
<Seony> 네. 버튼이 하나 밖에 없다는 건 스마트폰치고는 놀랍긴 해요
<razGon_web> 아무래도 각진것보다 원형이나 둥근게 보기 좋죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 그나저나 오늘도 날씨가 무지 덥네요...
<Seony> 인제 2시 됐는데 벌써 집이 뜨겁습니다..
<razGon_web> 허걱.. 그온기 어떻게 여기까지 안보내집니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 한 10분의 1만 보내도 좋은데요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 어서오세요.
<razGon_web> 몸은 괜찮으세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 내 이제 괜찮아 졌습니다
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> razGon_web, 벌써 27도 찍었어요
<samahui> 주말에 먹었던 핫바가 문제였었나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 여기도 포근합니다. 영하2~3도에서 낮에 영상 3도 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 미국본토는 독감으로 죽은 사람이 많이 나왔군요. 우리나라도 유행직전단계라는데 겁나네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-06
<autowiz_2012> 굿모닝이지 말입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2012> 월요일 아침부터 활기차게 ... 나가기는 배가 좀 고프군요 ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 어디 굴러다니는 컵라면이라도 없나...
<autowiz_2012> 피터님 안녕하시어요
<autowiz_2012> 재붓좀
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz_2012> 좋은 하루들 되세요...
<ahoops_> 대세는..
<bluedusk> ftp.daum.net 에 우분투 저장소 지워졌나요?
<bluedusk> 12.04 업그레이드 하는데 패키지들을 못받아오네요..ㅠ
<ahoops_> ftp.daum.net에 접든자체가 안되는데요.
<ahoops_> 서버좀 쉬나봐요..
<bluedusk> 아항
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 뭐 우분투 저장소야 널리고 널리진 않았지만...
<bluedusk> ....
<ahoops_> 서버가 서비스못하면 서버;;인가요;
<ahoops_> 진짜로 죽었나보네요.
<bluedusk> 이참에 저장소 옮겨야겠네요
<bluedusk> ....
<ipeter> 사이드미러 박살냈는데 15만원정도 깨지겠네요.
<autowiz_2012> 박살난게 아니라 박살내셨군요 아흑
<autowiz_2012> 왜그러셨어요 ㅠ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 주차빼다가 사이드미러 부러뜨리는 신공을 시전하셨죠.
<ipeter> 삼성차 부품값 비싸네요.
<autowiz_2012> 전동이 완전 박살이 나면
<autowiz_2012> 공임까지 하면 15만원 정도 나올거 같기는 하네요
<autowiz_2012> 그양래 쪽도도 아니고 한쪽이실텐데
<autowiz_2012> 그래도 양쪽도 아니고 한쪽이실텐데
<ipeter> 네. 운전석입니다.
<ipeter> 부품가만 15만원 정도예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 피눈물 흘리고 있습니다.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요^^
<samahui> 오후도 화이팅!
<autowiz_2012> 아오~~ IE 업뎃하면서 프록시 자동탐색기능 켜졌나본데
<autowiz_2012> 이게 크롬이랑 연동돼있다는걸 깜빡하고 , 운영홈페이지 느리다고 이것저것 테스트만 죽어라했네요 ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 좀 분리좀 해주면 좋겠구만 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저처럼 파폭 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 생각해보니 동문서답이군요. 윈도우쓰면 자동적으로다가 IE는 업데이트되는걸 ㅎㅎ;;
<g0migo> samahui, 님도 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<samahui> 일찍 먹고왔습니다
<samahui> g0mig0, 님도 맛있는 점심되셨길 바라요.
<samahui> 이제 오후 업무 시작!
<autowiz_2012> 저도 밥먹고왔습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 후반전 빡시게 뛰고
<autowiz_2012> 말처럼 조낸 달려서 칼퇴 말고 조기퇴근 할렵니다 하핫
<autowiz_2012> 파폭은 프록서 설정이 따로 가능합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 크롬 플러스도 따로 됐던거 같기도 하구요
<autowiz_2012> 프록시
<samahui> 네 파폭이 설정부분도 그렇고 저에게는 딱 맞아서 전 파폭만 씁니다 .
<samahui> 물론 시스템도 다 리눅스나 유닉스라서 자연스레 익스를 안쓰기도하고요
<autowiz_2012> 은근 저는 크롬이 빠르다고 느껴서요 , 파폭도 쓰고 싶긴한데 . 북마크 동기화 해주는거 있나 찾아보고 있어요
<autowiz_2012> 북마크 따로 따로 놀면 넘 귀찮아질거 같아서요
<samahui> 전 북마크는 그냥 html양식으로 백업해놓습니다. 그러면 다른 시스템이나 브라우져에서도 문제없이 사용이 가능해서요.
<autowiz_2012> 실시간 동기화를 바래요~ ㅎ  스크립트로 돌리는 방법도 있을 수 있겠으나 그것도 좀 번거러울거 같구요.
<samahui> 그런면에서는 크롬이 젤 편하죠. 구글계정만들고 동기화 해놓으면 끝이니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 델 노트북 AS받으려니 부품이 없다고 5일정도안에 방문한다네요.
<samahui> 그래도 AS기간 내라 다행입니다
<g0migo> exit
<samahui> 퇴근시간이네요
<samahui> 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간되세요~
<nickelsworth> 아무도 안계신가요?
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요~ 오늘도 수고하셨습니다~ 내일뵈요.
<autowiz_2012> 아음
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ~~^^
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-07
<samahui> Seony님 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오랜만이네요. 작년에 보고 이제 보는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 음 정신차리니 벌써 7일이네요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 네 벌써 7일이네요
<samahui> 순식간에 지나가는 시간입니다 ㅎㅎ
<nickelsworth> 안녕하세요
<nickelsworth> 어제부터 이 채널 들어왔는데 사람들이 말을 안하더군요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 다들 바쁘시니까요..
<nickelsworth> 네, 안녕하세요
<nickelsworth> 아, 그렇군요
<ahoops_> nickelsworth: 열심히 혼자 수다떠시면 누군가는 낚여요 -ㅅ-;;
<nickelsworth> 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 그러니 좌절금지;;
<nickelsworth> 네
<ahoops_> 심심하시면 이렇게 옆구리 찌르면 나와요..
<ahoops_> samahui: 푹.
<nickelsworth> 그렇군요.   이 채널에서는 주로 무슨 대화를 하나요?
<ahoops_> 공식적으로는 리눅채널이지만, 여자이야기도 하고 살아가는 이야기도하고 그래요;;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 걍 암거나 이야기한다 생각하시면 될듯해요 ㅋ
<samahui> 채널 공지 읽어보시면 도움이 됩니다
<samahui> 보통 일하시는 분들이라 응답에 바로바로 대응하지 않습니다
<nickelsworth> 채널 공지가 안열리더군요
<samahui> ahoops님 일은 잘되세요?
<ahoops_> 네 잘되고있습니다.
<ahoops_> 신나게 클럽다니면서 술도 열심히 먹구요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다른쪽으로 잘되시는거 같은데요?
<ahoops_> 잘먹고 잘마시고 그러면 되는거죠뭐 ㅠ
<samahui> 그...그렇쵸 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 어젠 톰보이랑 마짱떳어요..18병;;
<samahui> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올게요. 노트북 수리를 해야되서 기사 불렀더니 1시에 온다네요 자료 좀 옮겨놔야 겠어요.
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 안놀아주구!!
<samahui> 댕겨와서 놀아드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 이만~!
<ahoops_> 댓어요 훙!
<ahoops_> nickelsworth: 이렇게 맨날 앙탈부리시면서 친해지시면되요 -ㅅ-;
<nickelsworth> 네, 알겠습니다
<Work_Seony> sorry, not able to type korean.
<Work_Seony> i didn't know that the channel notice was not open.
<Work_Seony> i'll move it to another server tonight then.
<nickelsworth> 네, 공지를 다른 서버로 이전하면 그 때 보죠
<Work_Seony> ok now i got what happened.  the domain name team1ab.com has been expired.
<Work_Seony> actually that domain name was running on ubuntu.or.kr, but I may not use this server for personal uses.
<ahoops_> 암튼 다 서니님탓.
<Work_Seony> 한글입력기가  작동이 안되는지...
<ahoops_> 그거도 서니님탓.
<Work_Seony> haha
* Seony changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://seowonjung.com/rules.html
<ahoops_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Seony> 이거 한글입력기가 특정 창에서만 작동되도록 할 수 없을까요
<Seony> 쉬프트스페이스에서 컨트롤스페이스로 바꿨는데 작동이 잘 안되네요
<ahoops_> 특정창에서만 작동한다라..
<ahoops_> 떡밥은 떡밥인데.
<ahoops_> 어째 당체 안땡기는 떡밥인데요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럼 됐어요
<Seony> 아마존 s3 호환 서비스를 구동 중인데, 그걸 백업하려니 골치아프네요
<ahoops_> 아 수가 있을것같은데.
<ahoops_> 패럴라이즈가 안돌아가서 패스임.
<ahoops_> 이거슨 다 서니님탓.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이 사고싶은데 신모델 나온다는 소식이 깜깜하네요
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 아직도 수양이 부족하신거에요.
<ahoops_> 아직도 사고싶은 장비가 있으시다니.
<Seony> 안그래도 해탈했다고 생각했는데, 모니터 큰건 좀 필요한가봐요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 선더볼트 디스플레이면 뭐 틀린거 있나요?
<Seony> 요즘은 태블릿도, 컴퓨터도, 겜기도 사고싶은게 하나도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이는, 맥북에 2대까지 붙일 수 있어요
<ahoops_> 레티나급으로 뿌려주나요.
<Seony> 그럼 맥북 모니터까지 해서 총 3대의 디스플레이를 쓸 수 있죠
<Seony> 그걸로 멀티 웹서핑 고고씽 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Seony> 그냥 썬더볼트 디스플레이 한대만 사고 홈서버 새로 교체할까 생각 중이긴 한데,
<Seony> 홈서버 교체해도 그만 안해도 그만이라...
<Seony> 근데 뭐든 생각하면, 있어도그만 없어도 그만이네요..
<Seony> 델에서 제온 씨퓨 박은 홈서버 알아보는데, $700 정도면 되겠더라구요...
<ahoops_> 전 셀폰같은 작은거에..서버세팅해서 가지고 다닐수있는거가 필요한데.
<ahoops_> 딱히 맘에 드는게 안보여요.
<Seony> 그럼 라즈베리파이 쓰면 되죠
<ahoops_> 그거보다 작았으면 해서요.
<ahoops_> 진자 셀폰만한거를 원해요..충전도 대충해서 댕기구요.
<Seony> 라즈베리보다 더 작은건 아직 못본거 같네요
<ahoops_> 라즈베리는 밧데리 따로 감안해줘야하자나요.
<Seony> 그러면 아이폰 1세대 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 딱..가방에 랩탑하나, 태블릿하나, 조그만 서버하나 쑤셔박고 출동해서 맥주마시면서 코딩하고싶어요.
<Seony> 아니면 그냥 가상머신으로 서버 띄우면 되죠...
<ahoops_> 패럴라이즈 안되자나요.
<Seony> 아... 제가 드린 패럴럴즈 10.9에서 안되요?
<ahoops_> 네 매버릭에서 안돌아가요.
<ahoops_> 왜 안돌아가는지는..
<Seony> 헐... 그럼 버츄얼박스는요?
<ahoops_> 귀찮아서 검색도 안했는데
<ahoops_> 안되는건 안되는거에요.
<Seony> 버츄얼박스 해보세요
<ahoops_> 버철박스로해도 문제가 뭐냐면요.
<ahoops_> 집에가면 랩탑 또 켜서 데탑에서 접속해야하자나요.
<Seony> 그렇네요
<ahoops_> 피곤하니깐 걍 조그만한거로 서버맨들어서 집에가면 침대에 떠억 던져놓고 데탑으로 작업하구.
<ahoops_> 밖에나가면 비치에 떠억 던져놓고 랩탑으로 작업하구.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 우분투만 열심히 돌아가주는 셀폰이 딱 좋은데.
<Seony> 그럼 너무 욕심부리지 마시고 그냥 라즈베리로 하세요
<ahoops_> 그런게 있는지 모르겠어요.
<ahoops_> 전화도 필요없고 오직 걍 데몬몇개에 ssh만 되면 되는뎅.
<Seony> 미국의 한 패션모델이 낮에는 모델, 밤에는 프로그래머로 일해왔다네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 랩탑,데탑 모두 ssh, 편집기, 브라우저만 돌아가면 모든게 오케이..서버는 서버역할만 충실. 이거시 진리.
<ahoops_> 패션모델+개발자.
<ahoops_> 남자에요?
<Seony> 여자에요
<ahoops_> 하와이 간겁니까.
<ahoops_> 쭙.
<ahoops_> 전 아직도 모바일기기가 익숙치 않은데..
<ahoops_> 사람들 보면 스마트폰, 태블릿만 사용하는군요.
<ahoops_> 짐 커피집인데 전부 태블릿 스마트폰질..
<Seony> 편하잖아요
<ahoops_> 랩탑은 저 혼자뿐이네요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터 켤 필요도 없이 태블릿으로 침대에서 뒹굴뒹굴 할 수 있는걸요
<ahoops_> 특히나 이곳은 여행자들이라서..
<ahoops_> 거의 99%는 모바일기기.
<Seony> 특히나 해변가면 더욱이 랩탑은 안들고 다니겠죠
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 천상 앱만들어야하나 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 저 갈래요.
<Seony> mysql 많이 쓰시죠?
<Seony> 질문 하나 잇어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 멀라영
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Seony> 한 5백만개쯤 되는 레코드를 지워야하는데,
<Seony> 지우다가 자꾸 멈추거든요
<ahoops_> 언능 잽싸게 빛의 속도로;;
<Seony> 데드락 걸리거나..
<ahoops_> 행이 걸리는.
<Seony> 리밋으로 한 만개씩 걸어서 지우긴 하는데,
<Seony> 너무 많아서 매번 지켜보고잇기도 좀 그렇거든요
<Seony> 무슨 방법 없을까요
<ahoops_> 그건 정상이 아닌듯한데요.
<ahoops_> 로그에 별거 안나와요?
<nickelsworth> 저는 나가보겠습니다.   좋은 시간 되세요.
<Seony> 그게, 수시로 사용되는 디비라서요...
<Seony> nickelsworth, 또 뵈요
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 레코드를 삭제하다가 다른데서 락을 거는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 행이 걸릴때요.
<ahoops_> i/o부분이랑 모니터링 해보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨 모니터링은 안해봤어요.
<ahoops_> 일단 mysql로그, 시스템로그 전부 확인하시구.
<Seony> 그냥 mysql에서 dead lock 걸려서 중지된다고 뜨네요
<ahoops_> 그순간의 시스템모니터링해보시구요.
<ahoops_> 사용중인 버전뭐에요?
<Seony> 근데, 사실 락이 걸리는 것 자체는 큰 문제는 아니구요, 레코드를 다 지워야하는게 문제거든요
<Seony> 다 지운다기보단  < now()로 지워야해요
<Seony> 버전은 5.5
<Seony> 그냥 쉘 커맨드로 대충 한줄 써서 크론으로 돌릴까요?
<ahoops_> 그거보다는요.
<ahoops_> 원인을 찾으시는게 좋을것같아요.
<Seony> 원인은 이미 알고있어요.
<ahoops_> 뭔데요!!
<Seony> 레코드를 삭제하는게 중요하거든요..
<Seony> 아 그게 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이냥반이 원인을 알면서도!!
<Seony> 원인은 아는데, 그게 현재 버그라서 다음버전 나올 때까지 기다려야하거든요
<ahoops_> 디비버그에요?
<Seony> 그러니까 어떤 시스템에서 임시로 쓰이는 토큰을 생성하는데,
<Seony> 그 토큰을 생성해서 디비에 저장하고선, 만기일이 지나도 삭제를 안해는게 문제에요
<Seony> 다음버전에서는 토큰을 삭제하는 옵션을 포함하겠다고 하는데, 일단 현재로서는 임시방편으로 만기일이 지난 토큰을 수동으로 삭제해줄려구요
<ahoops_> 비지니스로직에 치명적이지 않은 상황이라면 대충가셔도 될듯한데요.
<Seony> 그럴려고 했는데, 레코드가 워낙 많다보니 이걸 불러오는 웹인터페이스가 너무 느려요
<Seony> 일단 혼자 고민 좀 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 재미있는 떡밥인뎅.
<ahoops_> 정보가 부족함.
<Seony> 저도 정보가 부족해요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 스키마라도 주시면 참 좋을텐데 말이죠!
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오픈스택 대쉬보드에 대한 얘기에요
<Seony> 오픈스택이 너무 복잡해서 설명하기가 어렵거든요.  저도 제대로 모르고 있구요..
<ahoops_> 넹..그래도 디비딴 문제면 별무리 없을거같은뎅.
<ahoops_> 미어.
<ahoops_> 집에가서 저 여친림이랑 요리할거임.
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 삽입!
<Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_pi> 수고하셨어요. 조시미 들어가세요
<autowiz_2013> 혹시 USB 모니터 리눅스에서 사용해보신분 계신지요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<kommando> asd
<autowiz_2014> 야밤에 하이요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-08
<samahui> 흐릿하니 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘 하루도 활기차고 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요.
<cheayuncho> Ferendevelop: 안녕핫요~
<Ferendevelop> cheayuncho: 뭐하고 계세요?
<cheayuncho> 막 외출할려던참에 제게 말씀을 거시는군요~!
<Ferendevelop> cheayuncho: ㅎㅎ 그러셨군요.
<cheayuncho> 송파구에가서.. 여자갑닙을 알현하러갑니다..
<Ferendevelop> cheayuncho: 오.. 크리스마스날 여자 갑을 갈망하시더니 결국 여자 갑님을..!
<cheayuncho> 활동범위를 조금 바꾸었더니..
<cheayuncho> 그리되었네영
<cheayuncho> 지금 밖에나가봐야하니~ 다음에 이야기해요~!
<Ferendevelop> 네~
<autowiz_2014> 식사들 하셨습니까..
<Ferendevelop> "아침부터 배가 고프다.
<Ferendevelop> 일단 6시 조금 넘어 일어나서 프랑크 소세지 3개 + 밥을 먹고 신라면 + 밥을 먹고 치킨팝콘 1인분을 또 조리해서 먹고 방금 짜파게티를 먹고 지금 내 눈 앞에는 콘프라이크랑 핫도그 하나가 놓여져 있다. 아.. 살 빼야 하는데.  — 일에 치우쳐서 탈출하고 싶은 집에서"
<Ferendevelop> 제 Facebook 글을 옮겼습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 오늘자 글이고요..
<samahui> 점심 식사들은 맛나게 하셨는지요? 오후에도 힘내서 활기차게 보냅시다!!!! 화이팅!
<Seony^MBP> 리붓
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 전 오늘도 외근이 있어서 나갔다올게요
<samahui> 수고하세요
<samahui> 외근지에서 농땡이 중입니다
<samahui> 역시 외근의 맛은 농땡이죠
<samahui> 복귀하기 싫어요
<samahui> 오늘도 밤샘할거 같네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 일년만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 설마 저번해 12월달이랑 올해랑 해서 1년?ㅋ
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> cgv등 극장이랑 해외영화배급사랑 마찰이 심하군요
<samahui> 서울은 제때 재대로 개봉하는 회외영화가 없군요
<samahui> 영화 생각이 간절한데 볼만한것도 없네요.
<nickelsworth> #bluerose
<Markers> 영화가 점점 갈수록 산으로 간다는 느낌이 드는게 최근에 영화 본게 변호인인데 cgv에서 변호인 배급을 전체다 해놧더라구영. 다른 영화 하루에 1~2번 나올때 변호인만 40번;;
<ipeter> 혹시 아이패드 아이폰 차량용거치대 추천해주실만한 제품 있으신가요?
<Seony> 다 고만고만한거 같더라구요
<Seony> 아... 진짜 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 언제 업뎃되는지 기다리기 힘드네요잉...
<samahui> 영화는 요즘 거대 배급사와 극장들이 상영하는 횟수로 흥행을 좌우하니 극장들이나 배급사들 힘만 강해지고 질적으로 우순한 영화보다는 자본과 유명배우를 내세운 보기에만 화려해보이는 속빈강정같은 영화가 너무 많아요
<samahui> 흥행성적이나 수상 했다고 좋은 영화가 아니더군요. 우리나라 영화의 경우에는요
<samahui> 아이패드 거치대는 전 그냥 의자에 ㅎㅎ;; 차운전할때 사용을 안합니다. 정신 사나워요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 운전능력이 현저하게 낮고 졸음이 많아서 다른기기 돌리고 들여다 볼 엄두가 안나는 1인 입니다. ^^;;
<Seony> 애플 썬더볼트 디스플레이를 사려고 하는데요... 이게 지금 신형이 나올지 말지 몰라서 무쟈게 고민되네요...
<samahui> 지르고 싶을때 지르세요.
<samahui> 나중에 새로 나오면 팔고 다시 사더라도 구입해서 알차가 사용하는게 가장 남는 장사라는 생각으로 전 삽니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 첫 제품이 2011년도에 나왔는데, 지금 업계 전망이 몇달 안에 새로 나올지도 모른다는게 추측이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 리퍼가 $800인데, 만약 새로 나오는 제품이 가격 올려서 $1,200이나 $1,300정도 해버리면...
<samahui> 전 항상 다음꺼 나올쯤 제품을 사는 편이라 후회 되는 경우도 있지만 본전 뽑게 사용하면 아깝지는 않더군요 더욱이 적장히 지나서 사면 저렴하기도 하니까 나름 만족스럽습니다.
<Seony> 그러면 리퍼를 두대 사는게 나을것도 같고...
<samahui> 플렛폼이 아예 바뀌는 경우가 아니면 전 오히려 새제품 나오고 이전제품 구매하기도 합니다
<Seony> 그렇군요...  지금 썬더볼트 디스플레이에 달린 USB가 2.0이거든요.  사람들이 3.0으로 업글되길 바라는데...
<Seony> 아 근데요, 혹시 usb 3.0 써보셨어요?
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 속도 어때요?
<samahui> 제 노트북은 다 3.0이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 파일 이동 속도는 확실히 빠릅니다만
<Seony> 외장하드요
<samahui> 외장하드도 3.0 지원할때는 확실히 빨라요
<samahui> 하지만 보통 급한거 아니면 상관안하고 씁니다
<Seony> 원래 NAS 사려고 했는데, NAS에 박힌 씨퓨들이 아톰이라서 기가빗 해봐야 속도 얼마 안나온다더라구요
<samahui> 네 NAS쓰는데 넷상에서 자료 물려놓으면 버버버버벅
<Seony> 그러다가, 차라리 듀얼기가빗 달린 나스 살 바에는 썬더볼트 외장하드가 더 나을 것 같고...
<samahui> 비싼거 안사면 속도 안나와서 크게 실망하게 됩니다
<samahui> 절대로 IPTIME같은건 피해야되요
<Seony> 나름 즐기면서 살기 위해서 모아놓은 돈이 한 250만원쯤 되거든요...
<samahui> 외장하드 사용 목적을 생각해보세요. 전 그냥 자료 정리라 속도 상관없고 자주 쓰는것도 아니라서 그냥 NAS씁니다만
<samahui> 자주 백업하고 한다면 확실히 썬더볼트가 빠를겁니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 전 이번에 HP웍스 다 처분하고 델로 넘어왔어요
<Seony> 뭘살까 몇주 고민하다가 일단 겜기나 맥미니는 탈락 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 키보드가 개판이라 일하다 손아파서 일을 길게 못하겠더군요
<samahui> 튼튼한건 좋은데 확실히 일이 많아지면 자판도 중요해요.
<samahui> 글고보니 게임기도 새로 나왔죠
<samahui> 아직 구입시기는 아니지만 조만간 하나 구입해야겠네요. 소문에 PS나 XBOX다 초기 문제가 많더군요
<Seony> 저는 손목이 아프다가 지금 팔꿈치까지 올라왔어요.
<samahui> 안정화되고 나올 다음 버젼을 기대하고 있습니다
<samahui> 손가락 손바닦 손목 그리고 팔 어깨까지
<samahui> 키보드의 중요성을 느끼게 되죠
<Seony> 문제를 대충 분석해보니까, 놋북 모니터가 너무 멀리 있어서 그런게 원인이었더라구요
<samahui> 지금 델 프리시젼은 그래도 나름 키감 괜찮네요
<samahui> 외장 키보그 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 네  흑축요
<samahui> 전 노트붂은 그냥 노트북 키보드 자체로 쓰는걸 좋아해서 자체 키보드 좋은놈으로 사서써요
<samahui> 그래서 메인 작업 자체는 이제 웍스인 프리시젼 쓰지만
<samahui> 보통 문서나 코딩 오래해야하면 구형 TP씁니다
<Seony> 전에 집에서 23인치 모니터 후진거 외장으로 쓰던게 있는데, 이번에 아예 맥북 뚜껑 닫아서 뒤에다 박아놓고 모니터를 앞으로 땡겨서 쓰니까 자세가 많이 나아졌어요
<samahui> 아직은 씽크패드만큼 좋은 키보드의 노트북을 보지 못했어요
<Seony> 띵팻 좋죠
<samahui> 그것도 괜찮기는하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 맥북 쓴 이후 처음으로 "이 정도면 사서 쓰겠다"라고 마음 먹은게 띵팻이에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 신형은 키감에서 다른 제품들과 배치도 그렇고 차이를 모르겠어서 마지막 7열라인인 T4xx버젼씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 구형을 안써봐서... 그냥 제껀 T530이에요
<samahui> 신형도 나쁜건 아닌데 확실히 구형 써보면 신형 키보드 아니다 싶어져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 특히 완전 구형인 600X나 770z 아니 X32정도만 써봐도 알게되죠
<samahui> T400을 주로 작업할때 쓰는데 이놈도 나름 괜찮은 키감과 편의성이라 다른거 못쓰겠더군요
<samahui> 그러다 성능때문에 HP엘리트북으로 갔다가 이번에 손바닦이 자꾸 아파서 보니 키보드 때문이더군요
<samahui> 결국 델 프리시전으로 옮겨왔습니다
<samahui> 컴플릿커버 남은 중고로 구하고 엘리트북 처분하고 하니까 나름 남는 장사 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 홈서버 하나 바꿀까 해서 델 서버 봤는데,
<Seony> 제온 박은거 많이 안비싸더라구요
<samahui> 델이 세세하게 부품 선택이 가능하니까 잘 고르면 다른곳보다 싸죠
<samahui> 거기다 CC까지 사버리면 맘에 안들면 집어던져버리고 바꿔도 되니까 속편하구요
<Seony> 요즘 제온씨퓨는 전력소모량이 69w 밖에 안되더라구요
<samahui> 다만 AS기간 끝나면 덜덜 떨게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 뭐 그냥 홈서버로 쓸 용도라서요...
<samahui> 글고보니 데탑 타버리고 새로 사는건 제온으로 가려고 하는데
<samahui> 아직 가격대비 메리트가 없어서 망설이는 중입니다
<Seony> 홈 서버로 티비 붙여서 한국 티비 보는데, 이게 플래시라 cpu 점유율이 꽤 나가거든요.  코어2듀오에서 완전 100% 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 노트북들이나 풀가동 시킬까 싶어요
<Seony> 코어2듀오에서 씨퓨100%로 전기세 나오나, 제온에서 69w짜리로 한 30%만 나와도 전기세 덜 나올 것 같기도 하고...
<samahui> 티비는 저처럼 저렴한 패드에 이것저것 어플깔아서 보는거 추천합니다 ㅋㅋ 전력도 낮고 나름 괜찮아요
<Seony> 하여간 램 8기가에 제온 3.0g 보니까 한 $700 되더라구요...
<samahui> 정말 싸네요
<samahui> 미국이라 더 싼가요? 한국은 그가격 안나올꺼 같은데요
<Seony> 네.  타워도 서버용 타워라서 괜찮구요...
<samahui> 아! 지금 세일하더군요
<samahui> 오늘 메일받았어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 세일해야 조립비 보다 약간 비싼정도... 하지만 CC가 있어서 많이 싸다 싶기도 해요
<samahui> 근데 데탑은 노트북과 달리 CC보다는 그냥 없이 저렴한게 났겠다 싶기도해요. 어차피 부품을 일정기간 지나면 업그레이드 해나가다보니 그렇더군요
<Seony> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-t110-2/fs
<Seony> 이거거든요
<Seony> 여기서 젤 싼거 골라서 씨퓨 바꾸고 램만 8기가 달면 $700 나와요
<samahui> 하드가 500이군요
<Seony> 네.  근데 하드야 뭐 직접 바꾸면 되니깐요..
<samahui> 램도 직접 바꿔요 그게 더 싸지 않나요?
<Seony> 웹사이트에서 나오는 하드가격은 너무 비싸요
<Seony> 램도... 사실 그렇긴 해요
<samahui> 다 떠나서 괜찮은 가격이네요
<samahui> 지르세요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간, 제온 3.10 ghz에 램 8기가 박으면 딱 $703 나오니까...
<Seony> 살까말까 고민하고 있어요
<Seony> 홈서버를 바꿀까, 썬더볼트 디스플레이 리퍼 2대를 지를까, 아님 걍 썬더볼트 디스플레이2 나올 때까지 기다릴까...
<samahui> 다시한번 말씀드리지만 필요할때 질러서 본전 뽑도록 잘굴리면 그게 남는거 같아요
<samahui> 지를고 싶을때 지르세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 그래야겠죠?  어차피 사고나면 나중에 뭐가 나오든 관심도 안가질테니 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 애플 쓰레기통 살까 했는데, 그거에다 디스플레이까지 붙이면 중고차 한대값 나와서... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 땡기던데 너무 비싸요
<bluedusk> Seony, 저 그래서 이 마우스 샀어요 http://www.logitech.com/ko-kr/product/ultrathin-touch-mouse-t630?crid=7
<bluedusk> 올 여름 쯤에 인민에어도 사서
<bluedusk> 껍데기만 맥을...
<Seony> 이거 손목 아프지 않을까요?
<samahui> 쓰레기통 케이스만 구하는것도 생각해 보는 중입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 최근 몇년간 손목이 너무 아파서 갈아치운 마우스가 여럿이거든요..
<samahui> 어서 못구하나 싶어요
<Seony> 그거 쓰레기통이 알루미늄이더라구요
<samahui> 전 마우스 손목아파서 그냥 트랙볼로 왔어요
<samahui> 게임할때 빼고는 트랙볼이 가장 손목은 안아파요
<Seony> 트랙볼도 켄싱턴꺼 샀는데, 볼이 너무 높아서 손목을 올려야하더라구요.
<bluedusk> 그렇군요.. 전 아직까지는 손목 아픈걸 못느껴봐서..;;;
<Seony> 손목 올리니까 근육에 엄청난 부담이..
<bluedusk> http://www.logitech.com/ko-kr/product/wireless-trackball-m570?crid=8
<samahui> 트랙볼은 쭈욱 밀어놔서 손을 쭉 뻗으면 그다지 손목높다고 못느끼실거예요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 트랙볼 마우스 이런거요??
<Seony> 이번에 옆으로 세워서 쓰는 버티칼 마우스 샀거든요.  그게 유일한 길이 아닐까 싶어요
<samahui> 전 그냥 저렴한 로지텍꺼 씁니다
<Seony> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/02/2-19-09kenpage.jpg
<Seony> 제가 산건 이거..
<Seony> 당구공 넣어도 될 거 같더라구요
<samahui> m570이라고 오른속용이예요. 조금 후회되는게 그냥 양손가능한 놈살껄 싶어요
<samahui> http://www.logitech.com/ko-kr/product/wireless-trackball-m570 이놈입니다
<Seony> 오늘 한 2시간 전에 사갖구 온건 이거... http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookarc/
<samahui> 다만 볼이 낮아서 엄지에 위치하니 손목은 확실히 덜아픕니다
<samahui> 근데 다른 문제가 있죠. 손떨림 있으신 분들은 미세작업이 어렵습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엄지로 볼을 굴리는거군요
<Seony> 음... 트랙볼 다시 꺼내서 써볼까...
<samahui> 내 엄지로 굴리는거라 미세조정시 손떨림으로 고생합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 앗 전 이만 복귀해야겠네요 연락오네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 그럼 전 이따가 올께요. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<ipeter> 좋은저녁되세요!
<samahui> 돌아왔습니다~
<g0migo> 저기 우분투 13.10 버전을 사용중인데 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치를 하고도 실행이 되지 않는게 몇몇개 있는데 이런건 왜 그런건가요 ??
<autowiz_2015> 오늘은 야근하는날~~
<autowiz_2015> 야호 호호호호
<samahui> 오늘도 야근~ 호호호
<samahui> 야근도 좋은데 배고프네요. 요즘 다이어트 하느라 밥먹는 양을 줄였더니 야근할때 가장 괴로운일이 배고픔이 되었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz_2015> 몸 상하십니다. 어느정도는 드셔야지요...
<autowiz_2015> 써니님 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> autowiz_2015,  안녕하세요.  좋은 하루 되세요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 어제 무지 힘든 하루를 보냈씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 캠퍼스에 전기가 나갔는데, 온도센서가 알람을 안보내서 모르고 있었어요...
<Work^Seony> 예감이 좀 그래서 전기 나갔다는 소식 듣고 바로 달려왔는데, 서버실 온도가 뜨겁더라구요...
<autowiz_2015> 허~
<Work^Seony> 완전 당황해서 쌩쑈했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2015> ups 때문에 전기는 있어도 항온항습기 꺼져버리니까
<autowiz_2015> 저도 몇번이나 당했습니다. 과열로 셧다운 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 온도 센서가 네트워킹 기능이 있어서, 설정해둔 수치 이상이 되면 문자메시지랑 메일을 보내오거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이게 안와서... 대책 마련 중입니다..
<autowiz_2015> 전기가 문제일려나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  전기가 나가도 UPS가 2중으로 되어있어서 전기 문제는 아니에요
<autowiz_2015> 온도센서 전원이 ups  이외 전원이라서 전기 나가면서 ...
<Work^Seony> 아마 중앙 전산실 쪽에서 네트워킹 장비가 다운된게 아닌가 싶어요
<autowiz_2015> 온도센서가 공유기를 통해서 들어온다거나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 대학 캠퍼스 네트워크인데 공유기를 쓸리가 없죠
<autowiz_2015> 정전알람은 있나요? 저는 전에 그래서 . 일반 전원에 물린 네트웍 프린터로 핑 보내서 핑 안가면 정전이라고 문자 쏘게 해놨었어요
<Work^Seony> 원래 잘 작동하는 거였느데 어제만 안됐거든요..
<autowiz_2015> 문자 알람의 경우 크리티컬한걸 빼먹어버리면 상당히 곤란해 지는데 말이지요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러고보니 정전이 됐다는 사실 자체는 알 수가 없네요.  UPS로 모든게 정상작동하니...
<autowiz_2015> 그래서 서버 들은 잘 있으신가 보내요
<Work^Seony> 네.  일단 응급조치는 잘 해놔서 문제는 없었어요
<autowiz_2015> 일부러 일반전원 콘센트를 하나 찾아서 거기에 ip 를 .
<autowiz_2015> 한겨울이라도 항온항습기 고장으로 나가버리니까 서버실안이 완전 35에서 계속 올라가고 시끕 했었드랬습니다. 강원도 어드 대학에서
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그러고보니 저희는 어제 38도 찍었어요..
<Work^Seony> 여긴 겨울도 없어서 더 난감해요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2015> 그러게요 . 에어컨없는 삶은 상상도 할 수 없는 곳 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2015> 집에가서 좀 씻고 다시 나와야겠어요 .
<autowiz_2015> 오전을 전반, 오후를 후반, 야근을 연장전이라고 하면 , 새벽은 뭐라고 해야 하나요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이따뵈요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 새벽반이죠
<autowiz_2015> 네 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 춥고 좋은 아침입니다
<samahui> 오늘도 화이팅! 힘냅시다!!!
<Ferendevelop> samahui님도 좋은 하루 되세요. :-)
<samahui> 네 감사합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-09
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 만지작. 좋은 아침이에요.
<ahoops_> 히히~
<samahui> ahoops_: 쪼물딱. 좋은 아침입니다.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 왜 막 다들 만지고 그래요
<samahui> 어재 부비적 거리라는 ahoops님의 말씀을 그대로 이행중입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 작년에 술먹고 모래성 부셔서 경찰서갔는데
<Ferendevelop> 모래성요?
<samahui> 헐... 모래성 부셔도 경찰성가나요?
<ahoops_> 모래성 주인이 꼬맹이였느데..
<Ferendevelop> ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 꼬맹이 등짝 툭툭 다독거려준거땜에
<samahui> 꼬맹이 마음에 상처를 주셨군요
<samahui> 그럼 안돼~ 요
<ahoops_> 아주그냥..에혀
<ahoops_> 모래성 만들어서 사진찍을때 팁받고 하거든요.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2012: 어서오세요.
<samahui> 돈벌이군요
<ahoops_> 술먹고 다 부셔가꼬 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 어린친구들의
<samahui> 역시 관광지 답습니다.
<ahoops_> 경찰서가서 5000원에 합의봤습니다;
<Ferendevelop> ndsin: 어서오세요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 어린친구가 참으로 소박하군요
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 어른들하루임금이 오천원인데요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 대박난거죠;;
<samahui> 아!
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<samahui> 우리나라 기준으로 보면 안되죠
<Ferendevelop> 진짜 대박난거네요!
<samahui> 어린친구는 일부러 다음 모래성은 사람들이 잘다니는 길목에 만들지 않을까 싶습니다
<ahoops_> 알고보니 집근처사는 꼬맹이라서 한번씩 밥사주고 그럽니다;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 조금 특별한? 관계로 인연을 쌓으셨군요
<ahoops_> 종종보면 농담조로 또 뿌셔라 막 그래요..
<ahoops_> 흉악한늠;
<ahoops_> 암튼 툭툭 건들면 안대는거임.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 전 쪼물딱 하고 툭툭 건들지는 않았습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 술먹구 비치에서 어퍼져있으면 어느새 모르게 누가 와서 제꺼 막 툭툭 치고 있는것도 서너번 경험해봤어요.
<ahoops_> 게이 언니들 주종목..
<samahui> 헐... 무서운 동내인데요?
<ahoops_> 음..
<samahui> 은근슬쩍 콕콕 으로 바꾸겠습니다. 생각해보니 쪼물딱은 위험수위가 높군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 다독거려줄때요.
<ahoops_> 보통 툭툭툭하면서 다독거리자나요?
<ahoops_> 그 다독거리는게 틀려요.
<ahoops_> 툭툭툭..3번이면
<ahoops_> 한번씩마다 음 머랄까요.
<samahui> 길에서 잠들면 여긴 지금 얼어 죽어요. 어제 밤샘하다 피곤해서 잠깐 잤는데 입돌아가는줄 알았어요
<samahui> 아침기온이 마이너스 10입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 짧게 툭툭이 아니고 살짝씩 쓰다듬는 느낌으로 툭툭툭..
<samahui> 스팀기 앞자리인지라 창문 살짝 열어놨다가 추워서 깼어요
<ahoops_> 쓰다듬쓰다듬쓰다듬~
<samahui> 쓰담쓰담이면 설레여요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 많이추워요?
<ahoops_> 뉴스보니 미국도 난리던뎅.
<samahui> 지금이야 창문닫고 난방돌아가서 괜찮은데
<samahui> 밖은 춥습니다. 서울 아침기운 -10도에 바람 불어서 더 춥습니다
<samahui> 출근 복장들이 스키장 복장들입니다.
<ahoops_> ..
<samahui> 올해 들어서 가장 추운거 같아요
<ahoops_> 티셔츠도 잘안입고 사는뎅 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 라즈곤님 오시면 여쭤볼거있었는데..안오시네요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 요즘 다시 헬스장댕기는데요.
<samahui> 왜요? 어디 아프세요?
<ahoops_> 오징어를 전문적으로 먹어볼까하는데..
<ahoops_> 조언이 필요해서요.
<ahoops_> 닭은 솔직히 지겹구요.
<samahui> 헉ㅜㅜ 오징어가 피로 회복에 좋다고 들었습니다만 턱아파요
<ahoops_> 삶은거요..
<ahoops_> 데치고 삶은거요. 마른오징어는 여긴없어서요 ㅋ
<samahui> 삶아도 턱아프고 문제는 전 소화가 잘 안되요. 이상하게 데친거 먹고 잘 채하는 편입니다
<samahui> 그래서 싫어해요
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 진료 때문에 바쁘신가 봅니다.
<ahoops_> 단백질이 대박이라해서..검나 먹어볼까 고민중이거든요.
<samahui> 괜찮을꺼 같은데요. 오징어. 피로회복에도 좋고 살도 덜찔거같고
<ahoops_> 오징어볶음도 갈키구;;
<samahui> 단백질 많으면 근육생성에도 좋아요.
<ahoops_> 네..그래서 노리고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 볶음은 안되지 않을까요? 짜고 매우면 물때문에 몸이 부어요
<ahoops_> 그런가요;;
<ahoops_> 데쳐서 초장은 어떤가요.
<samahui> 헬스하면서 먹는건 무조건 무미건조한 맛없음이 답이예요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 저 그거 완전 좋아라하는데.
<ahoops_> 오징어가 일단 싸고 구하기가 완전 좋아요.
<ahoops_> 완전 신선하구;
<samahui> 초장 은근 살찌는 음식이예요. 맵고 달고 짜고 다 들어가요. 고추장+설탕+소금의 하모니
<samahui> 데칠때 간을 좀 해서 싱겁지만 않은 정도까지는 몰라도 초장찍어먹거나 볶는건 아니먹으니만 못할거 같습니다.
<ahoops_> 근데요.
<ahoops_> 전 살찌는게 목적인데요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 맞다! 그럼 드세요.
<ahoops_> 젭알 살좀쪄봤으면 하는게 소원에요.
<samahui> 전 살빼려고 운동중이다보니 제 기준으로 말씀드렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 국물요리가 답입니다.
<autowiz_2012> 집에 잠깐 갔다왔더니 컴이 또 재붓되어 있네요 헐헐 블루 스크린님을 만난듯 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 국물요리는 넘사벽;
<ahoops_> 요즘도 블루스크린뜨나요;;
<ahoops_> 본적 진짜 오래되었는데.
<samahui> 우리나라 비만의 가장 큰 원인은 운동부족과 국물요리에 치중된 식단이죠. 우선 국물요리 보통 짜고맵고한게 많아서 몸에 수분을 많이 잡아주죠
<ahoops_> (전기가 나가서 꺼질뿐 ㅠㅠ)
<samahui> 블루 스크린... 윈도우를 안쓴지 오래되서 못본지도 오래됬어요
<ahoops_> samahui: 오징어+밥+물검나 먹으면 확실히찝니까.
<samahui> 블루 스크린 그립네요. 윈도우95~me 까지 사용할때 정말 많이 봤죠
<samahui> ahoops_: 찐다기보다 부울꺼 같은데요
<ahoops_> 부어도 좋아요..
<samahui> 그리고 오징어는 살찌는거보다 근육량을 늘리려고 먹는 담백질이구요
<samahui> 살찌는건 탄수화물을 먹어야죠
<samahui> 지방과 탄수화물
<samahui> 고기와 밥! ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 근데 살과 근육의 차이는 뭐에요.
<ahoops_> 살 = 근육+지방
<ahoops_> 이런겁니까
<samahui> 근육은 단백질 구조물로 신진대사를 늘려서 힘쓰는곳에 쓰이고 살은 말그대로 에너지 저장소라 지방층을 만들어가죠
<ahoops_> 아..삼겹살이 살이군요.
<samahui> 단백질 보충해주면서 운동하면 근육질의 몸매가 되는거고 먹고 살찌우면 두툼한 곰이되죠
<ahoops_> 근육은 사퇴나 안심이고..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 삼겹살은 살.
<ahoops_> 음..지방이 관건.
<autowiz_2012> 라면을 저녁늦게 먹으면 다음날 거의 얼굴이 붓지요.
<samahui> 근건 정말 우선 붓기만 하는건데 그렇게 계속 유지해주면 살이되죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 오징어만 죽어라먹고 헬스장에서 하루 2시간 하드트레이닝..
<autowiz_2012> 꽤 마른 편인 친구가 있었는데 , 그 어머니가 보약을 먹여도 살을 안찌던 얘가 저녁에 라면을 먹이니 다음날 토실토실해 보인다고
<autowiz_2012> 저녁마다 라면을 끓여주셨다는...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 살찌기 이전에 몸버려요 ㅋ
<autowiz_2012> 라면끊고 며칠만에 원상복구 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 라면은 진짜 먹을거없을때 먹는거구요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 운동전에 탄수화물 먹어주세요 안그러면 근육에 안좋아요
<autowiz_2012> 붓는걸 살찌는거로 착각하신거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 탄수화물은 바나나로 쇼부치고;
<samahui> 그래서 바나나 먹고 운동하죠
<ahoops_> 바나나 하루에 오처넌어치 절대못먹음 ㅠㅠ 넘싸서 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 바나나랑 오징어 많이 드시고 운동 파바박 하셔서 어느날 갑자기 우람한 근육맨 사진 올려주세요
<samahui> 기대하고 있을께요
<ahoops_> 사진까지는 제가 장담을;;
<samahui> 누드로요!!!
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 오징어+바나나 이거를 여쭙고 싶었는데.
<ahoops_> 아 왜 안들어오시는거야!!
<samahui> 오징어는 진짜 신성하기는 합니다 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 밤되면요..
<ahoops_> 여기 사람들중에 비치에 후레시들고 나가서요.
<samahui> 신선
<ahoops_> 문어 주으러 댕기거든요.
<samahui> 와! 그것도 좋겠네요. 오징어보다 문어가 더 좋아요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 관광객은 맥주마시고 현지인은 문어 주으러댕기고 ㅡ,ㅡ
<samahui> 문어숙회 해서 초장에 쪼옥 찍어서 쐬주한잔 캬!~~~
<ahoops_> 진짜 오징어+바나나 이 조합 좋은거맞아요?
<ahoops_> 신뢰할수있는 조합입니까?
<samahui> 저기~~~ 헬스관련 동호회 찾아서 함 물어보세요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<samahui> 의시보다도 확실하지 않을까 싶어요
<ahoops_> 라즈곤님이 필요해!!
<ahoops_> 전문가의 소견이 필요함.
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 페메 걸어보았습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 페메가 뭐에요..
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 페이스북 메시지..
<ahoops_> 저 페북 안쓰는뎅;
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 아뇨.. 제가 razgon형 페북으로 메시지를 걸었다는 말입니당..
<ahoops_> 오..감사합니다.
<ahoops_> 새해부터 담배를 끊겠다..
<ahoops_> 고 사기치고 열심히 피우고있으니
<ahoops_> 매일 한갑씩 여친이 담배를 사다주는군요.
<autowiz_2012> 올해 몇일 피웠다고 내년 부터 끊겠다고 하지마시고
<Ferendevelop> 지금부터.
<ahoops_> 걍 내가 사줄게..계속 피우렴..ㅠㅠ 사악해.
<autowiz_2012> 마음을 다잡고 다시 끊어보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 여친분에게 사주지 말라고 요청 하심이..
<autowiz_2012> 아리따운 마음씨를 가진 여친님이신데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잠시 바빴단 사이에 대화가... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 담배끊을때까지 사줄듯.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 서니님도 운동 많이 해보셨을거 같은데요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 앗. 반갑습니다~
<samahui> 주 내용은 운동과 오징어 바나나입니다
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 덤으로 담배로 넘어가는 중입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 음..서니님은 주적.
<ahoops_> 최종보스.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 주무기는 제온
<autowiz_2012> 말로만 듣던 끝판왕이신 건가요?
<samahui> 담배는 안피기 때문에 잠시 일하러 잠수하고 올께요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ahoops_> 다시 운동해볼라하는데요.
<ahoops_> 먹는걸 오징어+바나나로 쇼부쳐볼라고하는데요.
<ahoops_> 어떻게 생각하십니까.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  저는 1일1식으로 살을 뺀 케이스라...
<ahoops_> 님들..스스로 자아비판하셔서 살쪘다고 생각드시는분들 다들 반성하시고 새해부터는 운동좀하시고 그러세요들.
<ahoops_> 언제까지 루저로 사실 생각들이십니까.
<Work^Seony> 10키로 이상을 2주만에  빼고나서 운동 좀 해주니까, 왠만큼 먹어도 잘 안찌네요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 전 살찌는게 목적인데요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 근데 왜 바나나랑 오징어에요?
<ahoops_> 살찐다기보다 노지방에 오직 근육을 왕창 만들고싶어요.
<ahoops_> 바나나=탄수화물, 오징어=단백질.
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 잠시후 의사선생님께서 접속하신답니다.
<ahoops_> 이렇게 안되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 그러시면요, 일단 어느정도 근력운동으로 근육을 만들어놓는게 중요한데요,
<Work^Seony> 저렇게 먹으면 다른 영양소가 부족해져서 곤란하실 거 같은데요
<ahoops_> Ferendevelop: 감사 만지작~
<ahoops_> 다른것도 먹는데..
<ahoops_> 일단 주력으로 오징어+바나나로..
<ahoops_> 오 전문가님 등장하셨음.
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 음 일단..
<ahoops_> 머리속 정리를 위해서
<ahoops_> 담배하나만 피고올게요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 라즈곤님 잠만 기다리세요 ㅠ
<samahui> 세치기! razGon님 안녕하세요. ahoops님이 운동하는데 근육과 몸매 키우는데 오징어랑 바나나 어떠냐고 질문하려고 합니다
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 휴~ 다했다 그런 다시 일하고 올께요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 아직도 썬더볼트 디스플레이 고민 중 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 제 의견대로 조금만 기다려보세요. ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 라즈베리파이나 아두이노로 재밌는 걸 해보고 싶은데 좋은 아이디어 없으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 기다렸는데 가격이 오르면... 리퍼 두대 사는게 나을거 같은데, 그때 리퍼가 없으면... 완전 짜증나겠지 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 볼때는 오징어는 소용없구요. 바나나는 괜찮아요.
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이+카메라 = 자동차용 블랙박스
<razGon_chtZlla> 오징어는 오히려 턱만 아픈.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> razGon_chtZlla, 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아. Apple 공인 리퍼비시 제품 생각하시는거세요?
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, ㅇㅇ 많이 싸거든
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 블랙박스를 팔 생각이 없다면 큰 그게 안 될 것 같아요. 제가 쓸 데가 없거든요. 아버지도 블랙박스 이미 있으시고.
<ahoops_> 왔심.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아. 저는 바보같이 중고를 생각했네요.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 날 위해서 만들어줘 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 라즈곤님 질문있어요..검나중요한질문이에요.
<Work^Seony> 난 중고는 안사
<razGon_chtZlla> Work^Seony: 새해 복많이 받으세요. 제가 인사가 늦었네요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙
<ahoops_> 음 작년에 한번 해볼라고했는데요.
<ahoops_> 살쪄볼라고 발악했는데요.
<ahoops_> 요리를 잘 못해서 포기하고 그냥 살았어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 근데 음..요즘 여친이 생겨서 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 살찌려고 고민 중이시다니... 부럽네요
<ahoops_> 요리 무한제공이거든요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 살을쪄볼까하는데 몸매관리좀 제대로 해볼까하거든요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 어라.. SSL 보안연결이 안되는데 로그에 아무것도 안 뜨는 건 뭘까요.. 사설 인증서만 맹글어 쓰다가 이렇게 공인 인증서 사용하니깐 뭔가 복잡은 느낌이네요. ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 살찌는거 어렵지 않아요. 그냥 막먹으면 됩니다. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 오징어는 왜 안되는건가요.
<Work^Seony> 턱 아프대요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아. 죄송해요. a2ensite 안 쳤네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 마른오징어는 구하기가 어려워서 못먹구 오직 생물 오징이라서 데치거나 볶아서 먹을까하거든요.
<ahoops_> 닭,돼지는 인간적으로 너무 지겨워요 ㅠ;
<razGon_chtZlla> 오징어는 데쳐서 드세요.근데 살안됩니다.
<ahoops_> 운동할때도 도움안되요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 콜레스테롤인데 몸에 흡수가 잘 안되죠.
<ahoops_> 여기는 물이 따뜻해서 물고기가 맛이 없어요.한국 물고기는 찬물에 살아서 육질이 좋은데..여긴 찌게하면 물고기가 다 녹아버림 ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 뭐 많이 먹으면 살은 안쪄요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 거기는 구워 먹어야함.
<ahoops_> 아 오징어가 콜레스테롤이 높아요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 예
<Work^Seony> 그냥 단백질 가루 사서 드세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 아좀!!
<Work^Seony> 한스쿱 떠서 물에 타먹으면 초코우유 맛나면서 맛있어요 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 오우!! 머슬밀크!
<ahoops_> 헬스장 강사는 맨날 가루 먹으라고 난리던데.
<ahoops_> 파우더 먹어야한다..
<ahoops_> 고기 그런거 다 필요없다 걍 파우더가 진리다.
<Work^Seony> 그게 제가 알기로는 우유에서 단백질만 순수하게 뽑아낸거라고 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 순도가 높고 효율적이라구요..
<ahoops_> 써니님도 가루론자..
<Work^Seony> 저도 살뺄려고 운동하면서 좀 많이 알아봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사람이 2-3시간 안에 받아들일 수 있는 단백질이 최대 30g까지이고,
<Work^Seony> 그 이상 먹으면 전부 지방으로 전환되고 등등 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 허..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 운동하는 사람들이 하루 5끼를 먹는거라더라구요
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 원노트 사용하시는 분 계시나요?
<ahoops_> 먹어서 소비못하면 다 지방으로 환원;
<razGon_chtZlla> 실제 먹어 봤는데. 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 가루요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 단, 운동하면서 먹어야 되요. 나름 칼로리 있어요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 옙
<Work^Seony> 소비 못하면이 아니라, 그 이상 먹으면 지방으로 전환이래요
<razGon_chtZlla> 저 지금 살에서 20kg왕복 많이 했어요.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 20키로 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금 너무 안해서 90키로넘겼습니다. =.=;;
<ahoops_> 제 몸무게의 절반이 없어졌다 생겼다;;
<ahoops_> 저 몸무게 54키로인데요 ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> ahoops_: 여친은 누규~~~?
<ahoops_> 키는 174인데 몸무게가 54에요.
<razGon_chtZlla> ahoops_: 혹시 여자분 아니세요? ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_chtZlla> 모델감인데요?
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 젠장 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 65키로까지 늘려보는게 소원인데요..
<ahoops_> 평생 쪄본적이 없어서;; 맨날 프라마 2키로에서 왔다갔다해요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 제 살을 20키로 기부하고 싶네요
<ahoops_> 이게 심각한 이야기헤요.
<samahui> 제 살 20키로만 가져가세요
<ahoops_> 진짜 살찌신분들은 이해못해요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저도 제가 이해가 안되요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이놈의 살.
<samahui> 전 운동도 꾸준히 하고 밥도 정량먹고 간식도 안먹고 다만 일할때 초코 우유와 초콜릿 조금 먹는데 살이 안빠져요
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 제가 키가 174면 어느정도의 몸무게가 이상적인거에요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단은 임신하세요. 여자분이면 이렇게 이야기 하겠어요.
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<razGon_chtZlla> 대략 그정도시면 5키로 정도면 아시아 표준 몸무게.
<ahoops_> 저 남자에요 남자 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 전 68까지 빼는게 소원인데..
<ahoops_> 5키로요?
<samahui> 먹는게 활동량을 넘어서면 살찌니까 그냥 집에서 일하지말고 움직이지도말고 밥만 세끼 꼬박꼬박 챙겨먹고 간식도 먹고 추가로 술은 줄이고 그러시면 살 찌실거예요
<samahui> 저도 68키로 까지 빼는게 소원이예요
<ahoops_> 68이면..넘사벽;
<samahui> 지금 82키로 ㅜㅜ 살빼려고 운동하다 잠시 쉬었더니 더 올라갔어요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> samahui: 키가 어캐되시는데요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 거기까지 갔다가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 176입니다
<ahoops_> 엄청뚱뚱하시군요.
<samahui> 근데 전 살보다 근육이 과하게 많아요
<samahui> 배나온 불뚝이 형이 아니라 덩치가 산만한 운동선수 몸매입니다
<samahui> 허벅지와 가슴이 두꺼버요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근육이 많으신분들은 BMI라는 것이 의미 없죠.
<ahoops_> razGon_chtZlla: 제 몸무게 174인데 몇키로가 이상적인 몸무게에요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 잠시만요.
<ahoops_> 키가 174;; ㅠ
<samahui> 제가 20대때 68키로 였는데 그때가 가장 좋았던거 같아요
<samahui> 근육도 이쁘게 나오고 과하지 않게
<ahoops_> 전 군대 딱 제대했을때..
<samahui> 딱 좋았었어요 176에 68키로 가 이상적인거 같아요
<ahoops_> 여자들이 진짜 좋아라했는데요.
<ahoops_> 완전 모델이라구 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 그때가 좋죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 제 몸무게 20키로만 가져가세요 근육과 살 잘 썪어서 드릴께요
<ahoops_> 막 허벅지 이쁘다고 달라들구..
<samahui> 이식수술 날 잡읍시다. 수술은 razGon님이 해주시면 되겠네요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 2년동안 반군장에 밤새 순찰다니니 당연히 허벅지 대박이였죠;
<autowiz_2012> 제가 요즘 175 cm 에 70 kg  인데요
<ahoops_> 오토님이 가장 정상적이실듯하네요.
<ahoops_> 다른분들은 다들 너무쪘어..
<samahui> autowiz_2012님 금방입니다 80키로~ (혼자 찌기 싫어하는 사람의 저주)
<ahoops_> 좋지않아!
<Work^Seony> 전 72kg
<autowiz_2012> 현실은 피하지방과 복부지방 대박이라는 근육량이 50% 도 안되요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> ㅡㅡ;;;
<autowiz_2012> 저도 작년부터 여친이랑 같이 헬스 다니고 있어서
<ahoops_> 복부지방;;
<samahui> Seony님 다이어트 성공적이시군요
<autowiz_2012> ㅎㅎ 쉽게 더 찌지는 않을듯
<Work^Seony> samahui, 네.  성공적인 다이어터는 됐는데, 뱃살은 여전히 잘 안빠져요
<samahui> 저도 뺴야하는데 요즘 바쁘고 결혼준비의 스트레스로 밥을 굶을수 없어요 스트레스되요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 78키로까지는 ahoops_ 님 괜찮습니다.
<Work^Seony> 윗몸일으키기 여전히 170개씩 해도...
<samahui> 뱃살은 윗몸일으키기+철봉에 매다려 다리올리기 하면 빠집니다
<ahoops_> 78키로면 ㅠㅠ; 1/3을 더 쪄야한다는 말씀 ㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 대략 적절한 몸매면 65키로
<ahoops_> 못걸을듯 ㅡㅡ;
<razGon_chtZlla> 65-78요사이요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 80도 나름 괜찮아요.ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 70초반까지만 가도 좋겠어요
<samahui> 10키로만 빼도 되는데
<razGon_chtZlla> 아시아 비만 기준에 괜찮아요.
<samahui> 잘 안되네요
<samahui> 근육량이 늘어난게 안빠져요
<samahui> 안먹으면 된다는데 안먹을 수 없어요. 안먹으면 스트레스에 히스테리에 신경질적이면서 일도 안되서 더 짜증나는 말그대로 헬이 열립니다 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 최소한 10, 맥스 20까지니까 일단 10키로는 쪄야한다는 말씀이시군요.
<ahoops_> 전 하루정도 굶으면 그렇게 정신이 맑아질수가 없던데요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<razGon_chtZlla> 대략 그정도면 좋은 몸매 나온다는 이야기죠..ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 5키로만 잘쪄도 괜찮아보여요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 하지만, 더운 곳이라는 특성을 감안할때, 더 찌셔야 겠습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 단순 몸무게 보다 근육량 비율 중요하지요
<autowiz_2012> 제친구도 인도네시아 3년 정도 갔다 왔더만 몸이 허해져서
<razGon_chtZlla> 예 그것을 대략 표준치에 계산한겁니다.
<ahoops_> 음 60키로까지 늘릴려면 10근을 늘려야하는데.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 순수 고단백으로 때맞춰 드시고 운동 빡세게 하시면 근육 붙을 거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 무조건 가루먹고 운동빡씨게..이거시 서니님 컨셉.
<autowiz_2012> 중고등학교때는 자전거 열나게 타고 다녀서 허벅지가 탄탄했는데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 전 평소에도 단백질 시리얼바 하나씩 챙겨먹어요
<Work^Seony> 단백질이 워낙 중요하다고 해서..
<Work^Seony> 운동 아무리 빡시게 해도 단백질이 없으면 근육량이 안늘어난다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그러니 결국 운동해봐야 힘만 들고 무게는 안늘고..
<samahui> 흠... 전 고기를 좋아라해서 근육이 안줄어드는가 보군요
<ahoops_> 단백질 검나 먹고 운동한다.그래야 근육생긴다. 60까지가 일차목표.
<Work^Seony> 제가 말씀드린대로 30그램 이하로...
<Work^Seony> 파우더에 들어있는 스푼이 딱 30그램으로 맞춰져있는 거에요
<samahui> 단백질 파우더 맛없으면 약간 맛난거 썪어드세요 전 맛없어서 안먹었었어요
<Work^Seony> 파우더 완전 맛있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 쪼코우유 맛 나잖아요
<ahoops_> 대체 누구말이 맞는겁니까 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 쪼코우유 좋아하시면 맛있을 거에요
<ahoops_> 맛없다 맛있다..아놔.
<samahui> 맛들어간거 사신거예요 전 맛없는거 사서 맛없었어요 덕분에 먹고 운동한적이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 맛이 없는거...  그거는 그냥 약 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 운동할때 근육 이뻐진데서 먹었다가
<samahui> 맛없어서 그냥 안먹고 했었어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 가루약 먹는 느낌 날거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 미숫가루에 설탕 안넣고 먹는데 그게 좀더 오묘한 맛이라고 생각하면 되죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 하루에 3-4시간씩 운동하면 반년운동하면 근육좀 생기나요?
<Work^Seony> 며칠만 해도 생겨요
<samahui> 시간 정하고 하는것도 좋고 틈날때마다 하는거예요
<Work^Seony> 3-4시간은 좀 심하구요,
<samahui> 계속 시간날때마다 하는겁니다
<Work^Seony> 1시간 이상 넘기면 안될 거에요
<samahui> 빡세게 몇시간하면 근육 파열와요
<Work^Seony> 연속 1시간 이상
<ahoops_> 파열 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui> 끊어서 여러번 하는거예요
<ahoops_> 짧고 굵게 여러번..
<ahoops_> 30분씩 끊어서 여러번..
<samahui> 10분하고 5분시고 10분하고 5분시고 이런식으로 한두시간하거나 30분하고 10분시고 이런식으로요
<Work^Seony> 매일 하지 마시고 2일 간격으로..
<ahoops_> 왜 또 2일간격에요.
<samahui> 아! 그것도 중요해요. 근육운동은 운동후 쉬어주는 타이밍을 가져야되요. 근육이 늘어난다는게 근섬유가 끊어진 후 다시 나면서 두배가 된다고 생각하시면 되는데 그 자라나는 시간을 준다는 생각으로
<samahui> 매일하면 근육상해요. 회복기간을 주는거죠
<samahui> 그때 잘먹어주면 체중 잘늘어나요
<ahoops_> 아 그런게 있어요..?
<ahoops_> 빡씨게 운동하고 근육생길때 과도하게 먹어주고..
<Work^Seony> 네.  운동에서 제일 중요한게, 먹는거 -> 쉬는거 -> 운동 이라네요
<ahoops_> 쉬는게 중요한거에요..오 첨알았어요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 운동하는 사람한테 들은 얘기가,
<Work^Seony> 근력운동이라는게, 근육을 심하게 써서 상처를 주고,
<Work^Seony> 그게 회복할 때 치유되면서 근육이 커지는거래요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 치유되는 과정에서 단백질이 필요하구요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 대략 하루 정도는 쉬어줘야한다네요
<ahoops_> 그냥 죽어라하면 망하는거군요..
<Work^Seony> 운동하고 다음날 온몸이 쑤시면 일단 근육이 찢어진 거니까, 제대로 한게 맞다네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 말그대로 죽는거군요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네.  대신 꼭 하루는 쉬어줘야하구요
<ahoops_> 힘들면 쉬어주는게 잘하는거군요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 쉬면서 단백질이 모자라면 근육은 늘지않고 제자리...
<ahoops_> 채널은 리눅인데.
<ahoops_> 머에요..
<Work^Seony> 한 2주만 하셔도 몸에 줄 생길 거에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 그랬거든요
<ahoops_> 결국엔 운동하고 잘먹으면 된다.
<ahoops_> 이거자나요.
<ahoops_> 그리고 가루가 진리다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇네요
<ahoops_> 빡씨다 싶으면 쉬고 가루먹으면 된다.
<ahoops_> 가루안먹으면 근육안생긴다.
<Work^Seony> 안생긴다기보단, 먹는게 어려운거죠
<Work^Seony> 단백질 30그람을 닭가슴살로 먹으려면 엄청 먹어야되겠던데요
<Work^Seony> 아마 몸에서 닭비린내 날듯
<ahoops_> ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 가루먹어야한다..
<ahoops_> 비린내나니깐.
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 달걀 삶아서 흰자만 먹고 노른자는 버리고 그랬잖아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이제는 파우더가 나오니까 더 이상 그럴 필요가 없게된거죠
<ahoops_> 파우더..진지하게 고민해볼게요.
<ahoops_> 채널은 리눅인데 맨날 제가 와서.
<Work^Seony> 말씀하신대로 오징어도 좋고 소고기도 좋지만, 그걸 먹으면서 부수적으로 섭취하는 안좋은 물질들이 있잖아요...
<ahoops_> 맨날 헛소리만하고 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 이거슨 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> 근데 파우더는 순수하게 단백질만 섭취하게 해준다는 점이서 사람들이 추천하는거죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 여기도 사람 사는 곳이니..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 리눅스 답게 운동하는 법: 리눅스 설치된 노트북을 들고 앉았다 일어섰다 스쿼드 합니다.
<ipeter> 정말 추운 아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요,
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요~ 정말 춥네요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 채널답게 제 노하우를 전부 오픈소스 했잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20140109092844
<ahoops_> 사실, 뚱뚱하고 말랐는데 리눅하면 안되자나요.
<bluedusk> 무사하신가요? 서니님?
<ipeter> 익숙한 아이디의 분들이 많이 보이는군요!
<Work^Seony> 네.  여긴 더운데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<bluedusk> 엌 뚱뚱하고 말랐다면 도대체 어케 생긴건가요..;;
<bluedusk> 상상이 안가는데요 뚱뚱하고 마르다니....;
<ahoops_> 뚱뚱하거나 마른거요 ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 청순하면서도 섹시한 이란 표현과 일맥상통하는데요.
<ahoops_> 암튼 뚱뚱하거나 마른분들 리눅쓰지마시구..반성부터하시고 운동좀 하세요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 공지에 쓸대없는거 적지마시고 저렇게 좀 도움이 되는걸 공지에 올려주세요.
<samahui> 뚱뚱하면서 마른건 하체비만이면 딱 맞는 표현이네요. 상체는 말랐는데 하체는 뚱뚱한.... 미국에 많은 체형이죠.
<Work^Seony> 상체가 말랐다기보단 얼굴만 말랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇쵸 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 앉아 있는거 보고 와 이쁘다~ 이랬는데 일어서니 아래로 오뚜기의 모습이...
<samahui> 예전 기억나네요
<ahoops_> ..
<samahui> 요즘 눈이 자주 아픈게 아무래도 안구건조가 다시온거 같아요
<samahui> 일하다보면 눈이 뻑뻑하니 피곤해지는군요
<ahoops_> 집에가서 밥먹어야겠네요. 과연 먹을수있는 음식을 해놓은걸까..심히 걱정스럽군요 ㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 무엇이던 맛있게 먹어주는게 중요합니다.
<samahui> 살찌시려면 그래도 다 먹는겁니다. 그것이 진리~!
<ahoops_> 그건..먹을수있는걸 먹을때만 가능한거임 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 제가 그런 체질이었으면 매일 먹는거 달고살텐데...
<Work^Seony> 어떤 면에서는 부럽네요
<Work^Seony> 먹고싶어도 참아야하니..
<autowiz_2012> 저도 여친이 오븐으로 요리 자주 해주는데  왠만한 페밀리 레스토랑 보다는 나은거 같아서 , 식당을 개업할려는 의사도 있고.
<Work^Seony> 초콜렛 킬러가 눈앞에 둔 초콜렛을 보고 침만 삼켜야하고..
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 전 군것질이란걸 평생 해본적이 없어서;;
<ahoops_> 진짜 과자 그런건 일년에 하나도 안먹는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 살이 안찌죠
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 하루종일 먹을거 달고 살아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 살빼려고 하루종일 물만 마시는데
<bluedusk> ......살쪄요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ahoops_> 군대있을때도 과자는 안먹었는데요..
<ahoops_> 먹는습관자체가 살이 안찌게 만드는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 일단 한달 빡씨게 먹어보고 운동하고..중간점검해보고..
<ahoops_> 라즈곤님께 다시 조언을 얻어봐야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 머시 이상하면 다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 다미어!
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui> 요즘 갑자기 CRT모니터를 다시 쓰고 싶어지네요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 원격 서버에 있는 데이터를 압축해서 로컬로 받으려고 하는데 이 때 압축 파일을 원격 서버에 저장하지 않고 옮기는 방법은 없을까요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 가끔식 일 하다 보면 클라이언트 서버 환경에 용량이 부족해서 압축을 못해서 하나하나 FTP로 전송하는 사단이 발생하거든요..
<Work^Seony> 전송 자체를 압축하면 되겠네
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 전송되고 있는 파일 각 각을 압축해서 전송한다는 말씀이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, rsync에 z옵션을 쓰면 gzip으로 압축해서 전송하거든
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 로컬에는 압축 파일만 남나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 파일들은 그냥 그대로 있지
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 해당 경우에 압축 파일의 내용물이 원본이랑 동일한지 검증하는 기능도 갖추고 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 대신에, 알아둬야할 점은 파일을 전송하는 측에서 씨퓨 파워가 필요하다는 거야
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아아. 제가 말한건 클라이언트 서버에는 파일은 가만히 있고 제쪽에 압축 파일이 남는거냐는 질문이였어요.
<Work^Seony> rsync야 당연히 검증을 하니까 문제는 없는데, 이게 니가 딱 원하는건지는 잘 모르겠어.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 음.. 한 번 알아봐야겠어요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: CPU 리소스를 좀 많이 요구하는 편인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 압축하는 파일이 크면 많이 요구하겠지
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 흠.. 한 번 알아봐야겠네요. 좋은 정보 감사합니다
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아참. 저 BizSpark 신청했어요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 이로써 MS 제품군도 모두 정품이네요. 매우 뿌듯합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 마소 제품군들 전부 다 받아놓긴 했는데, 쓸 일이 없네
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 윈도우도 잘 안쓰니...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 저는 이런저런 소프트웨어를 사용해보면서 그 중 제일 만족도가 높았던건 VS 그 다음은 OS X이네요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 어느 IDE도 VS를 따라오는 녀석은 없다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 자금 쏟아부어서 만든건데 당연하겠지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 솔직히 비싼 제품이지만 돈 값 하는 것 같아요. (물론 전 DreamSpark, BizSpark로 무료로 이용하고 있지만)
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 이번에 BizSpark를 신청하면서 MS는 이런 사업을 통해서 얻는건 얼마나 되길래 이렇게 많고 값진 소프트웨어를 무상 제공할까라는 생각이 들더군요. BM이 궁금했어요.
<Ferendevelop> BM = Business Model = 수익 모델
<Work^Seony> 사업을 해서 얻을려는게 목적이 아닌거지
<Work^Seony> 그걸 통해서 지속적인 마소 개발자 및 사용자를 확보하려는거지
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 사면 sdk는 껴주는 것처럼..
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 음.. 개인이 Windows 불법 사용하면 그냥 두는 이유가 뭐랄까 자사 제품에 적응시키는 그런거랑 비슷한 개념이겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 아니, 개인은 털어봐야 건질게 없으니까 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 돈독 오른 오라클도 개인 사용자는 안털어.
<Ferendevelop> 오라클ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 썬더볼트 디스플레이 리퍼 주문할까 했더니 배송만 2주
<Work^Seony> 아 덴장
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 근데 갑자기 드는 걱정인데요.. 2가 가격이 좀 많이 비싸면 썬더볼트 금방 없어지지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 내가 고민인거야...
<Work^Seony> 많이 비싸지 않고 가격이 조금만 오르더라도, 리퍼 2대 사는게 더 낫거든...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그럼..
<Work^Seony> 내가 현 버전 썬더볼트 디스플레이에 딱 하나 아쉬운게 usb 3.0이 없다는거거든
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 조만간 열리는 WWDC에 썬더볼트 디스플레이가 출시된다는 전제 하에 열리기 한 2주 전에 샀다가 만약 2가 나왔고 가격이 괜찮다면 환불 받고 사는 건 어떨까요?
<Work^Seony> 어차피 4k 나와봐야 내 맥북에선 안돌아갈테고..
<Ferendevelop> ..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 한대만 사고, 상황봐서 새로 바뀐게 가격이 그대로면 바뀐걸로 또 한대 더 사든가 할까...
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 제 생각에 이번에 디자인 바껴서 나올 것 같은데 구 버전 하나 디자인 리뉴얼된 신형 하나 두면 좀 그럴껄요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 미관상이라고 표현해야 하나.. 좀 보기가..
<Work^Seony> 보통 제품이 새로 바뀔때쯤 되면 재고물량이 줄어든다는 기사가 떠야하는데, 그런게 전혀 없는걸로 봐서는 당분간 안바뀔뜻 싶고...
<Ferendevelop> 재고 물량 떨어지는건 거의 작년쯤 부터 이야기가 돌긴 돌았어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그건 작년 초에도 떴고, 3월에도 뜨고 5월에도 떴어
<Ferendevelop> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 뭔 물건을 내 돈주고 사는 것도 스트레스 받냥 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 역시 물건은, 사기 전까지 스트레스 받는다는게 맞는 말인거 같아
<Ferendevelop> 악.. 팅겼었네요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<samahui> Seony님 포함 외국에 계신분들은 저녁 혹은 아침 맛있게 드시구요
<samahui> 밥먹고 올께요~
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요.
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<autowiz_2012> 수고하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.   이따 뵈요
<autowiz_2012> 마커스님 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오후 마무리 잘합시다!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 로그 백업되어있는 파일을 전부 확인하여 주기(백업되는 시작시간~ 종료시간)를 확인하려는데
<ipeter> 어떤 방법이 좋을까요...?
<Seony> 무슨 말인지 이해가 잘 안가요
<ipeter> 혹시 명령어좀 가르쳐주실 수 있을런지요?
<ipeter> 아. 예를 들어, 27일날 A api에 대한 로그가 백업되어 있는 A_20140107.log파일이 있는데요,
<ipeter> 이 파일에 로그가 되어있는 시작시간~종료시간 어떻게 되는지 확인하기 위해서는 어떤 방법이 좋은가요?
<ipeter> 질문드려봅니다.
<Seony> 맨 첫줄이랑 맨 끝줄만 뽑아내면 되겠네요
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 그런 명령어도 있나요?
<ipeter> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 도대체 리눅스의 세계는...>_<
<Seony> head -1 filename
<Seony> 끝줄은 명령어만 tail로 하시면 되구요
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 확인하였습니다.
<Seony> :)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 감사해요.
<ipeter> Seony: 명령어를 쳐봤고 잘 작동하였습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 잘되니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 서원님?
<ipeter> access 파일과 .out파일의 차이가 특별히 있을까요?
<Seony> 그게 뭔지 잘 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> was 에서 나오는 로그 파일 확장자 문의하시는거 같은데요..
<bluedusk> tomcat 이나 그런
<ipeter> .out, .log  파일이 있어서 혹시 이녀석들 사이에 차이가 있었는지 여쭤봤어요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 네. 확장자 같은 개념같아서요.
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 제가 좀 심하게(?) 초보라서 한창 배우는 단계인데 구글링을해봐도 안나오는것 같아 질문 드렸습니다.
<bluedusk> 오오 찍었는데 맞았다
<bluedusk> ...
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 사기로 결정 했습니다
<Seony> 걍 빨리 사야 스트레스 덜 받을듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle_> 대박 \-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle_> 가격 오르고 내리고 그런건 없나요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle_> 아 앱뽈에서 언제 한번 벼락세일 한다고 한거 같은데 거기도 혹시 ??
<Seony> 만약 이번에 새로 업글되면 비싸지지 않을까 싶은데요
<Seony> 사람들이 전부 기대하는게 4k 모니터인데, 이건 나와봐야 제 돈으로는 어림도 없을테고,
<Seony> 신제품 나왔다고 가격 올리면 차라리 리퍼 2대 사는게 더 나은거 같아서요...
<Seony> 이번에 500만원짜리 웹사이트 하나 땄는데, 200만원쯤이야 뭐 장비 투자하는 셈 치죠...
<samahui> 잘하셨습니다. 갖고 싶을때 지르는겁니다. 이것저것 따지면 아무것도 못사고 스트레스만 쌓입니다. 걍 질러버리고 본전 뽑도록 잘쓰면 그게 남는겁니다.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 지르고나서 뭐가 나오든 신경 안쓰고 살면 될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님 계신 하와이 빼고는 미국 전역이 영하 52도 체감온도 영하70까지 기록했군요
<Seony> 그렇다더라구요.  저도 오늘 아까 오토님인가가 알려주셔서 알았어요
<samahui> 투모로우 실사판 상황이군요.
<Seony> 근데 하와이도 요즘 좀 춥긴 해요
<samahui> 서울 춥다고 징징 거렸는데 창피하네요 저정도는 아니라 다행이군요
<samahui> 하와이도 추워요?
<Seony> 다 벗고는 못자겠더라구요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 춥다는 기준이 다르군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘은 밤에 선풍기 안틀어도 될 정도에요
<samahui> 오호 하와이에서 그정도면 정말 추운거 맞군요 ㅎ;;
<Seony> 글쵸  거의 하루종일 내내 선풍기 돌려야 버티는 곳인데요
<samahui> 퇴근시간이 다되었군요
<samahui> 6시 칼퇴근을 해봐야지 하고 생각만 하는 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아!
<ipeter> 오늘 하루 수고하셨습니다!
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다!
<samahui> 아직 안갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<samahui> 가고 싶은 마은은 굴뚝같은데 내일 출장인지라 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 조심조심 다녀오세요!
<samahui> 죄송할거까지야 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 내일은 아마도 출장가서 못들어오거나 대전에서 들어올거 같습니다
<samahui> 월요일 아버님 생신도 있어서 오랜만에 집에도 들려야 겠네요
<samahui> 이래저래 바쁜 나날입니다
<ipeter> 저희 아버지는 오늘 퇴원하셔서
<ipeter> 집으로 빨리 가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 보고싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 아버님이 편찬으셨군요. 완쾌하시길 바라봅니다.
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 저도 간절히 기도해봅니다.
<ipeter> 지켜봐야죠.
<ipeter> 입원치료에서 통원치료로 바뀌셔서 오늘 퇴원하신거거든요.
<samahui> 그래도 나아지고 계신가 보내요 통원으로 바뀌었다니 다행입니다.
<samahui> 시간이 되었네요 전 이만 들어가 볼께요. 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<autowiz_2012> 새벽 작업 끝~
<autowiz_2012> 곧바로 출근준비 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 출근했사옵니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-10
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 애플스토어에서 단 하루 세일하네요.
<ipeter> 1월 10일 오늘이요.
<ipeter> 필요하신 제품 있다면 한번 들러서
<ipeter> 확인해보세요.
<ipeter> 이러니 꼭 제가 영업사원 같네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아시아 지역만 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 근데 미국은 땡스기빙 맞아서 세일했을텐데요..
<ipeter> 할인폭은 미국이 더 컸을듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 막상...사고 싶은게 없네요..
<ipeter> 당장 집에있는 최고급 사양의 노트북도 하루에 한번 1시간을 채 안쓰는 상태인데요.
<ipeter> 굳이 애플을 또 사야하는지...
<Work^Seony> 전 이번에 원활한 작업을 위해서 모니터 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 무슨 모니터요?
<autowiz_2012> 썬더볼트 였나요
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_2012> 모니터 2개 산다고 써니님이 말씀 하셨던거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 아침에 출근해서 살까말까 열라 고민하다가 에라 모르겠다하고 질렀어요
<Work^Seony> 이제 당분간 뉴스 끊고 살아야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 저도 지난주에 8기가 메모리 4개를 사서 컴 업글을 할까 하는 지름신이 오셨다가
<autowiz_2012> 거의 유혹당했는데 정신 차려버렸습니다. 가끔은 정줄 놓아도 되는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 모니터 두개에 달러로 $1,675 나왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘하는 짓인지 정말 고민 많이 했어요
<autowiz_2012> 잘만 쓰면 됩니다.
<autowiz_2012> 이것이 지름신에 대처하는 저희의 자세이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 아직 정신소양이 부족한가봐요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 진짜 느낌 알아요.
<ipeter> 정신없이 그 아이템 생각만 나면
<ipeter> 그냥 지르는게 옳은거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 괜히 어물쩡하다가 세일기간 놓치거나 매진되면
<ipeter> 피토해요.
<ipeter> 멘붕의 상황이오죠.
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 하지만,
<Work^Seony> 사기 전까지 계속 스트레스 받더라구요
<Work^Seony> 계속 알아보고 조사하고 비교하고..
<ipeter> 맞아요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 점심들은 잘 드셨는지요
<samahui> 출장와서 회의 잘 마치고 고향집에 날아들었습니다.
<samahui> 오랜만에 주말기분나고 좋네요
<samahui> 불금 입니다!! 다들 화이팅! 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
<Seony> 좋은 하루 되세요
<samahui> 네~ Seony님도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 오랜만에 고향집에서 자려고하니 잠이 안오네요
<samahui> 좋은 밤 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-11
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<ahoops_> Seony: 님.
<ahoops_> 어제 아무도 모르게 선더볼트 2개 구입하신거 맞습니까.
<ahoops_> 1675달러.
<ahoops_> 곤란한데..
<Seony> 아무도 모르게는 아닌데요 ㅋ
<Seony> 전부 다 알렸는데요
<ahoops_> 27인치에  2560x1440
<Seony> 살까말까 며칠은 고민했어요
<ahoops_> LED 백라이트.
<ahoops_> 모든 면에서 눈부십니다.
<ahoops_> 어떤 각도에서 봐도 크리스탈처럼 깨끗합니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 상당히 맘에 안드는데..
<Seony> 사실 새로 업데이트될 때 되서 사는거라 좀 마음이 불편하긴 해요
<ahoops_> 음
<ahoops_> 아침부터 좋지 않아.
<ahoops_> 주변광 인식 센서가 Thunderbolt 디스플레이 밝기를 실내 환경에 맞춰 스마트하게 조절해줍니다
<ahoops_>  따라서 언제나 전력은 최대한 절약하면서 최적의 밝기를 유지할 수 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 요게 맘에 드는군요.
<Seony> 이 모니터의 가장 큰 장점은요,
<Seony> 맥북-썬더볼트 케이블 하나로, 모니터에서 모든걸 다 꼽을 수 있어요
<Seony> 랜, usb, 파워까지
<ahoops_> 아 멀라요.
<ahoops_> 맘에 안듬.
<ahoops_> 서니님이 맘에 안듬.
<ahoops_> 아..흐..윽..
<Seony> 맥프로 사고싶었는데 돈은 없고..
<ahoops_> 음..암튼 레티나는 아니죠?
<Seony> 그 사이즈로 레티나는 나올려면 먼거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 그럼 듣보잡임!
<Seony> 현재 기술적으로 불가능하다는 글을 봤어요
<ahoops_> 어제 음.
<ahoops_> 제가 여친생겼다했자나요.
<ahoops_> 근데..음.
<ahoops_> 어제 좀 이야기좀 했는데.
<Seony> 로컬이죠?
<ahoops_> 네
<ahoops_> 예전부터 종종 농담조로 이야기를 몇번한적있었는데.
<ahoops_> 어제 심심하게 이야기좀 하더라구요.
<Seony> 뭔데요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 자긴 남자보다 여자가 좋다고 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 확실하진 않는데 그런거같다고;;
<ahoops_> 이거슨 전부 서니님탓.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일찌감치 다른 사람 찾아보세요
<ahoops_> 이섬이 대개 작다 했자나요.
<ahoops_> 근데 제가 요즘 음..종종 맥주마시면요.
<ahoops_> 레즈비언들이랑 자주 마시는데요.
<ahoops_> 톰보이가 전 맘에 맞고 좋아서;;
<ahoops_> 근데 진짜 톰보이 여친들이 대박미인..
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 톰보이는 진짜 숏컷에 터프한게 컨셉인데 여친들은 진짜 대박 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 노는건 참 편하고 좋은데.
<Seony> 전, 예쁘면 얼굴값 한다고 생각하기 때문에 좀 별로에요
<ahoops_> 뭐 팅기고 자존심 세울만한 경우보다는 검나 솔직하고 직설적으로 다들 이야기해서 부딪힐일은 없는데요.
<ahoops_> 여친이 귀요미라서 잘걸렸다 하고 진행좀 해볼라했는데.
<ahoops_> 여자가 좋다니!!
<Seony> 빨리 다른 여자 알아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 다 서니님탓임.
<ahoops_> 완전 착한데..왜 성향이 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 시간을 가지고 당분간 이문제에 대해서 좀더 많은 정보를 수집해봐야할듯.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 일단.
<ahoops_> 레즈비언들한테 셀폰넘버좀 뿌려서 맥주좀 마시자 모드로;;
<Seony> 근데 레즈한테는 뿌려봐야 별 소득 없지않아요?
<ahoops_> 소수자들이자나요.
<ahoops_> 섬이 작아서 몇놈..아 몇x 안되요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Seony> 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 게이쪽은 대충 보면 아는데.
<ahoops_> 이쪽은 음..제법 진입장벽이;;
<ahoops_> 외관상 알수가 없으니 ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 사는게 왜 이런거임.
<ahoops_> 어제 막 심각한 이야기했는데 서니님은 선더볼트 오더한거?
<ahoops_> 음..이런식이면 곤란.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 어제.
<Seony> 웃기는게, 주문한지 한 2시간 만에 벌써 배송 떠났다고 구라를...
<ahoops_> 한국이면 가능했을지도 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 사실 리퍼 주문한 거에요
<Seony> 어차피 각 매장들에도 손님들이 환불 요구해서 리턴한 제품들 쌓아두고 있을텐데,
<Seony> 그런거 줄거면 차라리 그냥 빨리 된다고나 하지, 월요일날 도착한다네요
<Seony> 토일요일날 좀 썼으면 좋겠구만
<ahoops_> 아주 그냥.
<ahoops_> 홀로그램 그런거 나오기전에는..
<ahoops_> 그다지 컴터쪽 하드웨어는 관심이 없을듯.
<Seony> 그거 받아서 5120x2880의 해상도로 코딩 고고씽~
<ahoops_> 차라리..그해상도면 반으로 쪼개서 레티나로;;
<Seony> 한쪽 화면에는 IDE 띄우고 한쪽 화면에는 웹브라우저랑 터미널 띄워야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 주말은 주말인데..
<Seony> 아 거기는 토요일이군요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 할게없네 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 일이나 해야하나 음.
<ahoops_> 헉 오늘 11일이군요.
<ahoops_> 이런.
<Seony> 저는 요즘 손목이 아퍼서... vdt 증후군인가봐요
<ahoops_> 내일 후배오는날이군요..이런.
<ahoops_> 까먹고있었네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 손님 오시는군요
<ahoops_> 좀따가 들어가면 연락해봐야겠어요..
<ahoops_> 손목아픈건..
<ahoops_> 자세가 안좋아서 그래요.
<Seony> 그래서 요즘 자세 교정 중이에요..
<Seony> 허리 펴고 일하는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 담배를 하나 피고..
<ahoops_> 왜 이런 문제가 발생했는가에 대한 원인..
<ahoops_> 즉, 서니님 카르마..에 대해서 좀더 심오한 고찰좀 해봐야겠음.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 제 맥북 산지 일년정도 된거같은데.
<ahoops_> 구멍들..usb포트같은거 전부.
<ahoops_> 상당히 부식되었는데 소금기때문에요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<Seony> 그 정도에요?  바닷가에서 코딩하셔서 그런갑네요
<ahoops_> 일년후면 폐기될것같아요.
<ahoops_> 안쪽부품들 다 부식되서 맛탱갈듯;
<ahoops_> 집에오면 맨날 소금털어내는게 일에요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Seony> 아니면 덮개 같은걸로 막던가 해야겠네요
<ahoops_> 소금이 아니고 모래;
<ahoops_> 집컴도 머..구멍들은 다 삭은지 오래에요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<ahoops_> 습기가 너무 많아서 에허.
<Seony> 저희집도 어떻게 보면 나름 바닷가랑 가깝긴 하지만, 그 정도까진 아니거든요
<ahoops_> 그니깐 컴터샵을 해야함.
<ahoops_> 전압불안정해서 맨날 파워터지구..맨날 삭구.
<ahoops_> 낼 온다는 후배가 컴터샵하는 후배 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기서는 전자제품 갖고살기는 좀 그렇네요
<Seony> 역시 하와이가 짱이야 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 젠장 칫.
<ahoops_> 여긴 고가 전자제품은 비싼거보다 수리가 불가능..잘 고장나고.
<ahoops_> 그게 문제에요.
<ahoops_> 제 모니터나 메인데탑은 아예 전원을 안꺼요..부식될까봐요.
<ahoops_> 그래도 구멍은 다 삭았지만;;
<Seony> 전원 안끄면 부식 안되요?
<ahoops_> 따뜻하니까 습기가 안달라붙자나요.
<Seony> 음... 하긴 소금기는 집안에 없을테니...
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 랩탑은 어쩔수없구요.
<ahoops_> 나갔다가 집에 들어오면 샤워안하면 피부가..따끔따끔해요. 소금기때문에요.
<ahoops_> 떡밥없어요?
<ahoops_> 심심한데..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2개 있어요.  떡밥이라기보단 뉴스
<ahoops_> 먼데용.
<Seony> 하나는, 레드햇이 CentOS 인수했구요
<Seony> 두번째로는, 인텔에서 SD카드 사이즈만한 컴퓨터 만들었어요
<ahoops_> 그럼 또 CentOS같은거 하나 새로 생기겠군요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 대따 째깐한 컴터라..그건 상당히 땡기는데요.
<Seony> 이름이 Edison이에요
<ahoops_> 두번째꺼 url주세요.
<ahoops_> 에디슨 음.
<Seony> 구글에서 인텔 에디슨 검색하면 바로 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 보고요.
<Seony> 근데, 일반 소비자용 대상 제품은 아니라더라구요
<ahoops_> 네 상관없어요.
<ahoops_> 제가 일반소비자가 아니니까요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고, 오큘러스 리프트가 CES 2014에서 베스트 오브 베스트에 뽑혔다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 나올날만 기다리는데 왜 안나오는지...
<ahoops_> 에디슨 가격이 좀 비싸군요.
<Seony> 아 그래요?  가격은 안봤어요
<ahoops_> 라즈베이파이보다 무려 2-3배 비싸다는데요.
<Seony> 많이 비싸네요
<Seony> 이것들이 외계인 납치하는건 할줄 알아도, 돈은 어쩔 수 없나보네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 가격이 검나 중요한 이슈라..
<ahoops_> 자세히 알아봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 저게 잘되면 찾으시는 물건이 저런거 맞죠?
<ahoops_> 에디슨'으로 명명된 이 초소형 PC는 인텔 22nm 400MHz 쿼크 프로세서와 내장그래픽카드, RAM을 탑재했으며 리눅스로 구동된다. 여기에 더해 무선랜과 블루투스 모듈까지도 내장됐다.
<ahoops_> 네네 맞아요.
<Seony> x86 기반이라고 하는거 같던데요
<Seony> 잘하면 윈도우도 돌아갈듯 싶어요
<ahoops_> 저장장치가 안나와있군요.
<ahoops_> 인텔 : 우리가 이러저러한 조낸 쪼끄만 컴퓨터를 만들거야
<ahoops_> 외계인 : 와, 어떻게 만들건데?
<ahoops_> 인텔 : 그건 니가 생각해야지
<ahoops_> ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 전원이랑 저장장치만 심플하다면 백만원정도여도 살듯해요.
<ahoops_> 근데 전원+저장장치까지 다 때려박혀서 싸이즈가 담배박스를 넘어가면 안삼 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 저런게 성능만 받쳐준다면 바로 클러스터링;;
<ahoops_> Seony: sd카드만한게 아니고 진짜로 sd카드와 동일한 방식으로 전원공급받는건가요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops_> 엽기적인데.
<ahoops_> 가격은 199$
<ahoops_> 철수하고 집에서;;좀더봐야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 암튼 다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<iPeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-12
<autowiz_2012> 조용한 휴일 오후 입니다 하핫
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 리붓
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 아 누가 자꾸... ssh 로 로그인을 시도하는ㄷ...
<Suiz> 아피 추적해보니... 중국쪽입니다...ㅡㅜ
<Suiz> 이거 막을방법이없을까요?
<Seony> 아이피로 막으시면 됩니다
<Seony> 근데 로그인 시도는 늘상 있어요.  저는 하루에도 수천건 접속시도 들어옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제일 속편한건, 포트번호 자체를 아예 바꾸는거죠
<autowiz_2012> 방화벽 켜놓고 로그 보면
<autowiz_2012> 아주 온세계에서 스캔이랑 브루트포스 엄청나게 들어옵니다.
<autowiz_2012> 네트워크 구조상 상던에 공유기나 방화벽 등의 장비가 있으면
<autowiz_2012> 거기서 막는게 가능할것도 같구요. 그게 안되면 iptables 자체 방화벽 기능 키셔서 해당 ip ( 또는 국가 ) 를 막는방법이 있는줄 앎니다.
<autowiz_2012> 모두들 주말 잘보내셨습니까 ^^
<DarkCircle_> 헐 ... 주말이 ㄱ-
<autowiz_2012> 출근 준비할 시간이군요..
<autowiz_2012> 모두모두 행복하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth_> 저도 출근~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-05
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 다들 시무식 하셨나요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 안했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저희는 그냥 파견 근무라서 그런것 없습니다.
<ipeter> =_= 애매하네요.
<ipeter> 오늘은 미국시간으로 주말이라서 써니님이 안계신가요?
<bluedusk> 그건 저도 잘.; =__=
<PotatoGim> 흐미.. 커피를 마셨는데도 엎어져서 한시간을 자버렸네요;
<samahui_WS> 전 점심먹고 잠시 차에 놓고내린 태블릿 꺼내러 갔다가 앉아서 30분 자고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 낮잠이 좋다고는 하는데... 라며 자기합리화 해봅니다..ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 여러 분들은 지나치게 건전하시다아~ ㅠㅠ ㅋ
<jason_kr> 오늘 점심시간 넘어서 본 트윗 인용 "매기 ‏@16O47  3시간3시간 전
<jason_kr> 아 지금 일어났다 어떡하냐 내인생
<jason_kr> "
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅋㅋ 그 와중에 트윗을...
<samahui_WS> 트윗을 위해서 일부러 늦잠잔건 아닐까라는 생각이 들정도로 트윗에 빠졌군요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 노처녀 히스테리 등으로 유명한 트위터인데, 재밌어서 최근 팔로윙 시작했어요. 이 방의 딴 분들은 나보다 먼저 팔로잉하면서 갈쳐주지도 않고 혼자만 보고 있었더라고요. 글타고 팔로잉 하라는 말씀은 아녀요.
<samahui_WS> 죄송해요ㅜㅜ 사실 저도 보고있었어요
<samahui_WS> 저번에 Seony님이 뿌리셨죠 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 퍼거슨파...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> SNS보다 다른 것들이 더 재미있더라구요...
<jason_kr> 예를 들면? 갈쳐주세요.
<PotatoGim> 코딩이나 운동하는게 아무래도..ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 예전엔 재미있는 블로그나 사이트 잘 찾아다녔었는데 요즘은 귀차니즘과 시간적여유부족으로 제사이트도 패쇄했다죠 ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ PotatoGim 뷁! samahui_WS 님도 헿~
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 페이스북에
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아 마우스 쓰기 정말 귀찮 ... 제스처로 안되나 ㅋ
<DarkCircle>  9.04 9.10 10.10 11.10 32비트 10.04 64비트 JE 14.04 32비트
<DarkCircle> 코분투 이미지를 구하는 글이 올라왔네요 (당연히 체크섬도 있어야겠?)
<jason_kr> 장실장 수고가 많네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 보니까 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 검색기록에 서버가 두개밖에 안나오는데
<DarkCircle> 별도의 미러에는 보관을 안했나보군요
<jason_kr> 난 구체적으론 몰라요.ㅠㅠ 아마도 그랬을..
<DarkCircle> 토렌트가 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 상태 모름 떠있...
<jason_kr> 또는 위 기간판마다 코분투를 전부 발표했었나요? 안 그런 줄 아는데..
<DarkCircle> 일단 포럼에는
<DarkCircle> 있거든요. 그래서 그게 문제.
<DarkCircle> 분명히 검색하면 링크도 있고.
<jason_kr> 아~ 감사!
<DarkCircle> 글은 있는데 알맹이가(?)
<DarkCircle> 토렌트가 있다는것도 흔적이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 흔적만 남아있고 알맹이는 증발 ...
<DarkCircle> 과정에서 사용한 패키지 트리도 어딘가엔 있어야 하는데 그것마저 없어지면 코분투가 의미가 없는데 ...
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오랜만여요 ^^
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ 해피 뉴 이어! ㅎ
<jason_kr> 역시, 원하는 모든 일 잘 되기 바래요. ^^
<pchero_work> 감사합니다! jason_kr 님도 하고자 하시는 일 모두 잘 되시길! :)
<jason_kr> 감사~ ㅎ
<readytoact> -_-z
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<autowiz__> 퇴근시간은 다가오고
<autowiz__> 할일은 아직 많이 남아있고   아아~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 내일하세요.. ㅎ
<autowiz__> 내일 제안서 제출이라 오늘 해야해요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 퇴근하시는분들도 야근하시는 분들도 저녁 맛있게들 드십시요~~
<sungyo> 기숙사 입성, 랜선 확보.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 베어본과 모니터 설치 완료....ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 베어본... 예전에 기숙사에서 리플미니를 사용하던 기억이 떠오르네요..
<PotatoGim> 10.04에 Nginx 올려놓고 도쿠위키를 썼던 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim> 빌드하다가 속 뒤집어지다가 결국엔 다시 바꿔버렸던...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 베어본 모니터라니
<bluedusk> 부럽네요
<sungyo> 장소가 바뀌어있는데도 책상 앞에 xchat과 페이스북이 열려있으니 집같네요.. '-'
<samahui_WS> 퇴근합니다 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요~
<AT> 안녕하세요
<Guest94697> 닉네임이 자동으로 바뀌네;
<jason_kr> at 를 선점한 주인이 있다는 뜻이죠, 또는
<Guest94697> 아 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<AT_> 그런가보네요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 94697님이 주인이라면, 옳은 비번을 제출하지 못했다는...뜻입니다. ㅎ
<AT_> 우분투 초보자인데 vmware에 깔아서 만져보는중입니다 잘부탁드려요
<jason_kr> 별 말씀요, 계신 분들 대리하여  환영합니다.
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 감사합니다.(__)
<bluedusk> 미천한 소인을 환영해주시다니 몸둘바를 모르겠네요
<AT_> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<AT__> 터미널에서 sudo -i 명령어가 관리자계정으로 로그인하는거 맞나요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 진짜 로긴까지는 아니지만
<pchero_work> 같은 역할을 한다고 보심됩니다.
<AT__> 네감사합니다
<DarkCircle> 거지같은 프리노드 ... =3
<jason_kr> 왜요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 잘못한거도 없는데 지멋대로 끊어버리네요 =3
<DarkCircle> * Disconnected (상대편이 연결을 끊음) .... 캬앗!
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 흔한 일 아뇨? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 어서 오세요~
<cartes9> 네엡
<cartes9> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 에궁 두번했네
<cartes9> 요.
<AT__> su 명령어 치고 비미번호로 로그인하는게 완전한 루트 접근 명령어맞나요?
<jason_kr> 예
<AT__> 맞군요 감사합니다. 우분투로 openvpn설치중인데 어렵네요 ㅎ
<AT__> 오 됬다 ~
<cartes9> 뭔가 되셨다니 부럽네요;
<cartes9> 진전이..
<jason_kr> 우분투끼리 vpn 요? 또는 우분투랑 어디랑?
<jason_kr> 아~ 단독설치? ㅎ
<AT__> 윈도우 시스템에 vmware설치하고 가상 우분투에서 openvpn 해서
<AT__> 아이피검색해보니 다른아이피로 잡히는거보니 성공한것같아요
<PotatoGim> 퇴근합니다~^^ 즐거운 저녁 보내세요~
<AT__> 쉬세요~
<autowiz> 설마 ... at 필드 님은 아니시지요?
<jason_kr> 지금 없죠?
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 아까 블루 더스크 말로는 본인인 척, 난 좀 혼동했었어요.
<jason_kr> 새벽전에 끝나겠오?
<pchero_work> 헉...
<pchero_work> 방금 월급 명세를 받았는데...
<pchero_work> 세금이 55%...
<jason_kr> 첫 월급은 아니쟎유?
<pchero_work> 저번달까지.. 45%(?) 인줄 알고 있었는데..
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 이번달 월급이 이상해서 명세를 보니... 55%...
<jason_kr> 담달은? 안봐도 뻔하네요? ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 세금청에 문의를 좀 해봐야겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 퍼가면 수중에 몇십만원밖에 안남겠군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 미친거같네요(먼산)
<Work^Seony> 유럽이라 세율이 역시 장난 아니네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 서니님 혹시 리눅스 터미널에서 mms 실시간으로 들을수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아마 가능할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저 잠시 화장실 좀 ㅎㅎ
<monos> mims란거 검색해서 해봤는데요 잘안되네요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 아마 mpg321 이라는 터미널 명령어가 가능할 거에요
<monos> root@ubuntu:~# mpg321 mms://58.231.196.73/busanmbc-am-onair-20120228
<monos> High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.
<monos> Version 0.3.2-1 (2012/03/25). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew,
<monos> now maintained by Nanakos Chrysostomos and others.
<monos> Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!
<monos> THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!
<monos> mms://58.231.196.73/busanmbc-am-onair-20120228: No such file or directory
<Work^Seony> 그 주소는 GUI 프로그램에서도 안되는데요.
<monos> 익스플로러 윈도우에서는 되네요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  익스플로러가 mms 라는 프로토콜을 받아요?
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 익스플로러가 받는게 아니라, 미디어 플레이어가 받는거네요
<monos> 네 익스플로러가 미디어플레이로 링크해주어서 바로 재생 되네요
<Work^Seony> 네 어찌됐든 윈도우에서는 되는군요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 http://mini.imbc.com/v2/index.html?src=http://www.imbc.com/broad/radio/minimbc/&ref=http://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&query=%EB%AF%B8%EB%8B%88mbc&sm=top_sug.pre&fbm=1&acr=1&acq=%EB%AF%B8%EB%8B%88mbc&qdt=0&ie=utf8#./datas/pagedata_home.js
<monos> 인터넷 라디오 웹에서 듣는데요
<monos> 여기서 웹브라우저로 가서 리눅스든 윈도우든 여기로 가서 플레이 눌러서 라디오를 듣는데요
<monos> 컴퓨터 끄고 서버만 켜 두었을때도 듣고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 흠 이상하네요.  윈도우에서 되는거면 리눅스에서도 안될 리가 없는데.
<monos> 터미널에서 라디오를 듣고 싶은데요 외국 http:// 주소 들을 잘 되네요
<monos> mms는 안되요
<monos> 외국 http:// 라디오 방송은 잘나와요
<monos> 국내 방송국 mms는 안나와요
<monos> 웹에서는 잘되요
<monos> 저는 서버에서 터미널만 사용해서요
<monos> x윈도우 데스크탑 자체를 안사용해요
<monos> 터미널에서 라디오를 듣고 싶은데 아무리 해도 잘안되네요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 방화벽 띄우세요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 처음 깔때 자동으로 보안업데이트 했어요
<monos> 따로방화벽 설치는 안했어요
<monos> 최근에 업데이트 하니 fireware 란거 업데이트 한 기억이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아마 방화벽은 안켜졌을 거에요.  기본은 꺼져있거든요.
<monos> 넵
<Work^Seony> 안나오는 이유가 있었네요...
<monos> 오 무엇때문인지 아셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  하지만 해결할 방법은 없구요,
<Work^Seony> 일단,
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install vlc 해보세요.
<monos> 설치 해두었어요
<Work^Seony> 그러면,
<monos> 혹시 vlc로 될까 해서
<Work^Seony> 터미널에서 cvlc http://juoradio.appspot.com/kbs1
<Work^Seony> 관련 내용은 여기를 보세요.  http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?p=123464
<monos>  cvlc http://juoradio.appspot.com/kbs1 이건 안되고
<monos> mplayer  cvlc http://juoradio.appspot.com/kbs1
<monos> mplayer http://juoradio.appspot.com/kbs1
<monos> 이건 되네요
<monos> 서니님 감사합니다. mms 해결은 못했지만 암호화 된것때문에 안된다는건 알겠네요
<Work^Seony> ;-)
<Work^Seony> 아마, 되는 곳을 찾아다니셔야할 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 방송도 시청료 관련한 문제 때문에 암호화를 한다고 하네요...
<monos> 그럼 웹으로 mbc 라디오 방송들으면 제가 시청룔 내는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 방송을 누가 듣는지 확인할 방법이 없으니까 시청료를 청구할 수 없는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 암호화를 하는거구요
<monos> 터미널에서 웹 사용할수 있다면 mms라디오도 들을수 잇을까요?
<Work^Seony> 웹이랑 mms랑은 별개의 프로그램이에요
<Work^Seony> 터미널에서 쓸 수 있는 웹브라우저도 있지만, 어차피 GUI 웹브라우저에서도 사운드나 영상 같은 멀티미디어는 내부에 별도의 플러그인이 작동하는 방식이거든요...
<monos> 서니님 고마워요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-06
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> monos 님께서는 간만에 오셨다가 나가셨네요
<autowiz_> 아침도 먹었고 벌써 9시 반이 다되어 가네요
<autowiz_> 버닝버닝~~ 우후~~
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이+3G 모뎀으로 비상시를 대비한 모니터링 시스템을 만들려고 하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 동시에 여러 서버에 명령어를 뿌릴려면 파이썬이 낫겠죠?
<autowiz_> 동시에 여러 서버에 명령을 뿌릴려면 파이에 파이를 곱하면 쿨럭... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 펄보다 파이썬이 나은거 맞겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 펄은 제가 잘 쓸줄 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 멀티프로세서 패키지 임포트 시켜서 하면 될거 같은 생각이 들어서요
<Work^Seony> snmp 값을 정기적으로 받아오려구요
<autowiz_> 저는 전혀 몰라서 하는말이긴 합니다만.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까 이걸 왜 하냐면요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 개인적으로 기능은 dude 가 참 마음에 들긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 서버실에 온도 센서랑 전원 센서가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 특정 온도 이상으로 상승하게 되면, 이메일이랑 문자메시지를 보내주는데요,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 정전이 되서 네트워크가 차단될 때는 어떻게 알림을 받을 것이냐
<Work^Seony> 라는 문제에 대해서 얘기하게 됐거든요
<autowiz_> sms 발송 서버나 네트웍이 죽는경우
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 최종적으로 결정낸게, 배터리 들어가는 와이파이 기계 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 "에그"라고 부르는 그런거요...
<autowiz_> sms 발송장비 또는 뭔가 다른 네트웍이 필요하다는 .. 아
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 에그 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 그거랑 라즈베리파이는 usb전원으로 작동이 되잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 서버실에 안쓰는 노트북 하나 두고, usb 2개에 둘다 연결시키면,
<autowiz_> 자체 ups 를 싸게 구축할 수 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 라즈베리파이는 놋북으로부터 전원공급이 가능하게되죠
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 3G 모뎀은 자체 통신망이 있으니까,
<Work^Seony> 사무실 네트워크가 죽더라도 통신사를 이용한 모뎀은 살아있으니,
<Work^Seony> 알람이 가능하게 되는거죠..
<Work^Seony> 일단 계획은 그래요
<autowiz_> 오오 좋은데요 .. 저도 네트웍이나 전기 끊어졌을때 생각해서 이것저것 해봤는데
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 내부에서 계속 상태를 확인하면서 이상이 생기면 3G 모뎀으로 메일을 보내주는 거에요
<autowiz_> 상전에 프린터 하나 두고  그 프린터 죽으면 상전 죽은걸로 알람오게 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국은 어떨지 모르겠는데요, 여기는 전화번호@통신사.com 이런 식으로 문자메시지 발송이 가능하거든요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 에그 생각은 못했네요 요즘 sms 발송 장비를 전산실 안에 두긴하는데 , 크고 관리도 잘 안되고
<ipeter> 저.. 물대리 진급했어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면 제 전화번호 8081234567@txt.att.net 하면 제 폰으로 문자가 와요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 진짜 중요한 문제는,
<Work^Seony> 새벽에 문자를 받고도 과연 잠에서 깰 수 있느가...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 사이트가 점점 많아지다보니
<autowiz_> 자체 모니터링 앱을 하나 만들까 생각중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 3g 모뎀 + 라즈베리파이 괜찮죠?
<autowiz_> 지쳐서 뻗는경우 아니면 문자3개 넘어가면 깨긴 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 네 완전 괜찮은데요
<autowiz_> 5V 전원도 노트북보다
<autowiz_> 휴대폰 추가충전용 배터리 같은거 써도 되고
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리는 5v만 있으면 어디서나 작동하니깐요...
<autowiz_> 저는 전에 대학교 전산실 있을때
<autowiz_> usb 온/습도계를 샀어요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리에 usb 무선와이파이 붙여서 3g모뎀이랑 통신하고, 자체 eth은 내부 네트웍에 물려서 상태 점검하고...
<autowiz_> txt 파일로 로그 떨궈서 마지막줄 에서 온도 읽어서 일정 온도 넘어가면 메일 오게 해놓고 했었죠
<Work^Seony> 그게 값이 정확한가요?
<Work^Seony> 저희는 좀 비싼 장비를 샀거든요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나름 정확했던거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 이게 snmp를 지원해서 꽤 좋아요
<autowiz_> 서버 온도 센서나 네트워크 장비 온도센서 활용하는 방법도 있는데
<autowiz_> 실내온도랑은 좀 달라서리 ^
<autowiz_> ^^
<Work^Seony> 안그래도, 서버에 장착된 bmc 모듈을 활용하는 것도 생각은 해봤는데요,
<Work^Seony> 일단 100% 응답하진 않더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 파이썬으로 웹서버 작성하는게 여간 귀찮은게 아닌데...
<Work^Seony> 내부 상태 확인은 파이썬 스크립트를 크론탭으로 돌리는 식으로 하고,
<autowiz_> 굳이 웹서버까지 직접 만드셔야 겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대쉬보드는 php로 만들어야겠네요...
<autowiz_> 웹서버는 nginx 로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  너무 커지죠
<autowiz_> 그럴 려나요 ㅎㅎ .
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니까 웹서버는 안돌려도 될 것 같네요
<autowiz_> 텔넷서버라도 돌아가야 그 장비에 대한 모니터링이 되지 않을까요? 하긴 평상시면
<Work^Seony> 이게 외부에 포트를 포워딩해놓으면, 라즈베리파이 하드웨어상 스캔 들어오는 것도 cpu 영향을 받을테고...
<autowiz_> 그냥 정상 서버들 들어가서 모니터링 해도 되겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠네요
<autowiz_> 저희는 이번에 시스템 새로 구축하는 사이트가 하나 있었는데
<autowiz_> ups 랑 뭐랑 다들 snmp 지원은 하는데
<Work^Seony> 집에 있는 라즈베리파이에 스피커를 꼽고, 서버실에 있는 라즈베리파이가 온도이상을 감지했을 경우, 어떤 명령어를 제 집에 있는 파이에 보내면 mp3를 재생하는 식으로 하면 자다가 깰 수 있겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 정작 랜선은 연결 안하더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그건요, ups에 별도의 부품을 팔아요
<Work^Seony> 일명 snmp webcard라고 불러요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 따로 사야해요
<autowiz_> 설치업자들이 와서 snmp 잘 된다는말까지 하고 갔는데
<Work^Seony> 뭔 게임회사들 dlc 팔아먹는 것처럼, 추가기능도 모듈로 만들어서 팔아먹더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ups 담당자분은 랜선 연결 해드릴까요? 했더니 필요없다고 귀찮다고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잉? 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> UPS 는 정상동작하는데 상전죽은걸 몰라서 UPS 방전되고서버 셧다운된적도 있거든요
<Work^Seony> ups에서 전원 끊기면 알람 안와요?
<autowiz_> UPS 로컬 알람은 울리지요. 문자가 안온다는게 문제 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어디 꺼에요?
<autowiz_> 아 UPS 에 기능은 다 있어요
<autowiz_> 담당자들이 설정은 안해서그렇지
<autowiz_> 설정을
<Work^Seony> 아~ 담당자들이 좀...
<autowiz_> 한국은 UPS 업체 큰곳이 대농 엔지니어링이랑 또 한군데 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 서버들이 오래되서 그런지 정전작업때문에 수동으로 껏다 키건 , 정전으로 죽었다 살아나건
<autowiz_> 한번 이벤트 있을때 마다 몇대들은 문제도 생기고 , 슬슬 무서워 집니다.
<Work^Seony> 저희는 여기 회사꺼 써요. http://www.eaton.kr/EatonKR/index.htm
<Work^Seony> 냉장고만한거 2개 놓고 쓰는데, 저희는 규모가 작아서인지 정전시 1시간 반 정도 전력공급이 가능하더라구요
<autowiz_> 얼마전에는 규모가 좀 작은 대학교 였는데
<autowiz_> UPS 없는데 , 학교교내 변압기가 폭발해서
<Work^Seony> UPS가 없는 대학교라구요?
<Work^Seony> 헐... 참 제 상식으로 이해가 안되는 일들이 많네요...
<autowiz_> 때마침 HP 서버 레이드카드 폴트 떨어져서 서버 부팅불가 되서 고생좀 했는데 , 바로 UPS 구매하자고 하시더라구요
<autowiz_> 전산이라는 파트가
<autowiz_> 회사에서나 , 학교에서나 좀 천대받고 있다는 느낌이 들어요
<autowiz_> 정작 마비되면 난리 난리 부리면서 말이지요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요.  이제는 전산 없으면 업무가 안되는 시대인데..
<autowiz_> 인터넷도 안되니까 정말 사람들이 사무실에서 놀지도 못하고 , 핸드폰만 만지작 만지작 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 요즘 제일 걱정은 ipv6 공부해야하는데 계속 못하고 있는거랑
<Work^Seony> ipv6 도입하세요?
<autowiz_> dnssec 에 대해서 공부좀 해야하는데 하는데 하면서 못하고 있는거에요.
<autowiz_> 바로 도입하는건 아닌데 미리미리 준비해야할거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 아직 한참 더 있어야할 거 같아요
<autowiz_> 왠지 그럴거 같기도 합니다.
<autowiz_> ip가 모자라긴 하겠지만 어떻게든 이상태로 버티면서 5년은 갈거 같기도 하네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 강제로 변경하라고 하지않는 이상, 관리자들이 그거 얼마나 귀찮은 일인데 나서서 하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 제일 걱정이
<autowiz_> ipv6 가면 ip를 머리로 외우기가 힘들어져서
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 물론 교내 내부에서는 ipv4 쓰는 방법도 있지만서두
<Work^Seony> 저 정년퇴직할 때까지 바뀌면 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 하하하하하하하하하
<autowiz_> 너무 길게 까지 보시는거 아니실지...
<Work^Seony> 희망사항이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언젠가는 바뀌겠죠
<autowiz_> 기관 내부에서는 ipv4 가 계속 쓰일 수도 있을거 같기도 합니다.
<autowiz_> 외부나가면서 nat 타듯이 ipv6 트랜슬레이션 걸어서 쓰면되는거고
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 서니님 혹시 mingw 에서 c 파일 컴파일 해본적 있으신지요?
<autowiz_> 이거 헤더파일 위치를 못찾겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 c는 전혀 할줄 몰라요
<autowiz_> 그럼 c++ ??
<Work^Seony> 제 한계는 젠투 설치하면서 에러 생기는거 해결하는 것까지에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴파일 언어는 자바만 할 줄 알아요.  그나마도 맛보기 정도만요
<autowiz_> 에이 왕겸손 하시기는 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> php를 독학으로 배웠었는데요, 학교가서 자바 하니까 문법이 엄격해서 생각하던대로 코딩이 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 고생 좀 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러다가 파이썬 수업듣고나니까 이게 아주 물건인거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 취업하고나니 코딩은 한달에 한 번... ㅎㅎ
<jypie> 파이썬 좋아용
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 다 가능할 것 같더라구요...
<autowiz_> 직관적이고 쉬운게 젤 좋은거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 뭐 OS 만들것도 아니고
<Work^Seony> 파이썬은 뭐랄까... 의사코드랑 많이 비슷해요
<autowiz_> 저는 쉘스크립트 참 좋아하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 알고리즘 수업에서 숙제를 파이썬으로 냈는데, 의사코드랑 별로 다를게 없더라구요
<autowiz_> 너무 느려요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 이상하게 쉘스크립트는 못하겠더라구요
<autowiz_> 그냥 정규식에 재미들여서 이런건 어떻게 걸러낼까 , 저런건 어떻게 찾을까 하다가 재미들인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요....
<Work^Seony> 저는 그나마 php에 익숙해져서... 시스템 관리용 스크립트도 php로 짜고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 할로?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 Work^Seony 오랬만이에요
<Work^Seony> 네 오랫만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 친구가 하와이로 신혼여행 와서, 가이드 해주느라 바빴어요
<bluedusk> 아 그러시군요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 하는게 없는데 바빠요
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니, 휴가이셨죠?
<bluedusk> 하지만 회사를 계속 나갔다는게 함정이죠
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 휴가에요
<bluedusk> 연차소진 휴가
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 팀장님 말로는 나중에 팀장휴가로 보상해준다는데
<bluedusk> 봐야죠
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  혹시 맥에서 오른쪽 위에 아이콘 모여있는창있잖아요
<bluedusk> 거기서 응답없는 아이콘은 어떻게 없애야 해요?
<Work^Seony> 응답이 없는 아이콘도 있어요?
<bluedusk> wunderlist 깔아놨는데 이게 응답이 없네요.. 어플이나 그런건 응답을 하는데 오른쪽 상단에 아이콘 모양에 마우스 가져다 되면 무지개 돌아가는 마우스로 바뀌면서
<bluedusk> 응답이 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 그냥 터미널 열어서 킬 시키시면 되요
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> 음.. 저만 그런가요?? 하음.. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 가끔 이런 현상이 있어서 그냥 그런가 보다 하는데 ..;
<Work^Seony> 터미널 열어서 ps 하는게 귀찮으시면,
<Work^Seony> 왼쪽 맨 위에 애플버튼 누르면, 프로세스 종료시키는 윈도우가 있어요
<bluedusk> 거기에서 안떠요
<bluedusk> 어플 자체가 먹통되는게 아니라서..
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러면 뭐 ps 해서 kill 해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 보통 맥에서는 작동이 뭔가 이상하다 싶을 때 돌려주는게 있어요
<Work^Seony> 일명 권한복구라고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안해보셨으면 권한복구 해보세요
<bluedusk> 디스크 유틸리티에서요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 어플리케이션이나 시스템 업데이트 등의 과정에서 시스템 파일의 퍼미션을 변경해놓고, 다시 되돌려놓지 않는게 종종 있대요...
<bluedusk> 지금 해보고 잇는데
<bluedusk> 프린트 관련 권한이 몇개 걸리네요...
<Work^Seony> 전 할때마다 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아흠 메일을 에어메일로 바꿨는데도
<bluedusk> 메일이 먹는 용량이 상당하나 보네요
<bluedusk> 사용가능 용량이 14G ㅠ_ㅠ
<ggugi> 방갑습니다
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 혼자서 뭐하나 만들려니 시간이 오래 걸리네요
<bluedusk> http://macnews.tistory.com/2487
<Work^Seony> 네 예전에 올라왔던 글이에요
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 맥북에어 2014년식은 ssd 교체 할려면 ...
<bluedusk> 이거 근데 되게 블랙홀 같아요 뭐 깔아 쓰는게 없는데 용량이 없...;
<Work^Seony> 캐시 디렉토리를 자주 비워주세요
<Work^Seony> 특히 브라우저 캐시...
<bluedusk> 브라우져는 크롬만 쓰긴 하는데요..
<ggugi> 여러분..
<ggugi> 우분투 요즘 무거워 졌습니까?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ggugi> 방금 하모니카프로젝트에서 민트 리눅스 깔앗는대 살짝 무거운거 같은대 우분투는 더 무겁난요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투가 민트보다 더 무거울 거에요
<ggugi> 헐.. 그런대 민트랑 우분투의 다른점이 뭔가요?
<bluedusk> 캐시 확인해봤는데 300메가 정도밖에 안되네요..;;
<Work^Seony> 민트는, 우분투를 살짝 뜯어고친 거에요
<bluedusk> 필요없는것좀 지우고 해서 28G 까지 확보했네요...
<Work^Seony> du로 분석을 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> du 명령어가 gnu 툴이랑 옵션이 조금 다르긴하지만 거의 비슷해요
<bluedusk> 그거랑 필요없는 어플 지웠어요
<Work^Seony> 맥용 어플들이 용량이 좀 큰 이유가, 라이브러리를 전부 다 빌드해서 포함하고 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 리눅스는 기본적으로 공유라이브러리를 사용하는데, 맥에서는 앱이 실행이 안되는 경우를 방지하기 위해서
<Work^Seony> 전부 라이브러리를 내장해서 배포한다고 하더라구요
<ggugi> 민트리눅스랑 우분투리눅스랑 명령어가 비슷한건가요?
<ggugi> apt-get 이런거요
<Work^Seony> 비슷한게 아니라 완전히 똑같죠
<ggugi> 요즘은 민트리눅스가 대세인거죠?
<Work^Seony> 대세라고하긴 어렵지만, 잘나가는 배포판인 건 확실해요
<Work^Seony> 전세계적으로 가장 인기있는 리눅스 배포판 3개가 전부 데비안 계열이거든요
<Work^Seony> 민트, 우분투, 데비안 이렇게 3개가 금은동 다 먹고있죠
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 맨날 레뎃만 하고 잇쬬
<bluedusk> 짱ㄴ암
<Work^Seony> dc 12v 1A면 이게 전기소모가 어느정도인 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 쉽게 usb 2개 정도로 보면 되는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 2A면 두배쯤 될테고..
<bluedusk> w / v = A
<bluedusk> 12v X 2A = 24W 정도 되겠네요??
<Work^Seony> 아... 그냥 곱하면 되는거군요
<Work^Seony> 1 암페어에요
<bluedusk> 아 12W ...
<Work^Seony> 그러면 12w군요
<Work^Seony> 집에 5.1채널 헤드셋이 있는데, 이게 광입력 디코더가 있거든요
<bluedusk> 아마 맞을꺼에요 저희 서버 증설한다고 전력량 계산할려고 얼마전에 찾아본거니깐
<Work^Seony> 돌비 디지털이랑 돌비 프로로직 광신호를 디코딩할 수 있는데, 12v에 1A라서 전기를 얼마나 먹는건지 궁금햇어요
<Work^Seony> 전기 걱정은 안해도 되겠네요
<ggugi> 저 고수님들
<ggugi> 제 노트북이 40와트짜린대
<ggugi> 이게 최대 40와트인가요?
<Work^Seony> 암페어 숫자를 봐야 알아요
<Work^Seony> 아마 와트가 아니라 볼트로 나와있을텐데요
<ggugi> 제 노트북을 24시간 물려놓을까 합니다..
<ggugi> acer ao756 887 모델인대요.. 전기가 몇와트나 먹을까 해서요
<Work^Seony> 충전기에 적혀있어요
<ggugi> 19볼트 2.15a라고 써잇습니다
<Work^Seony> 그럼 19 * 2.15 하면 될 거에요
<ggugi> 40와트면.. 하루에 1키로와트.. 한달에 30키로와트군요
<ggugi> 24시간돌려도 부담 없는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  전기세는 누진세 적용 때문에 뭐라고 답을 드릴 수가 없죠
<ggugi> 한달에 350k와트쓰는대
<ggugi> 400키로까지는 괜춘한거 같아서요.
<ggugi> 제 본체+ 32인치 모니터 24시간 돌리는것보다 적게 먹죠?
<Work^Seony> 데탑보다야 훨씬 적게 먹죠
<Work^Seony> http://cyber.kepco.co.kr/ckepco/front/jsp/CY/J/A/CYJAPP000.jsp
<Work^Seony> 여기 전기요금 계산기 있네요
<autowiz_> 노트북 최대소비젼력이 베터리 충전이랑 cpu 사용률 높을때 까지 감안한거라고 치면
<autowiz_> 평상시는 1/3 이나 1/2 수준이 되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<jason_kr> 즐 퇴근!! 하시고.... 어?
<jason_kr> auto wiz_: 서류 다 만들었어요?
<autowiz_> 네 다 만들어서 다른직원들이 제본하고 있어요
<jason_kr> 고생했시다~
<jason_kr> 몇명이 몇시간 걸렸어요?
<autowiz_> 두세명이서 쉬엄쉬엄 한 일주일 만드는거 같던데요
<autowiz_> 저는  그냥 마지막에 검토만 해줬어요
<jason_kr> 오~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> force 가 느껴지는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ 아니에요~~
<jason_kr> 점심시간이라 자리에 계심? 어째 오늘은 내근하는 느낌여요
<autowiz_> 저희는 보통 12시20~ 12시40분 쯤에 먹으러 가는데 오늘은 좀 늦어지네요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘 내근이시냐?는.... ㅎㅎㅎ!
<jason_kr> 바쁘군요. 알써요.
<autowiz_> 최근엔 계속 내근할려고 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요? 양의해..
<autowiz_> 밥먹고 오겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<jason_kr> 하이~
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 잠시 낮잠. 연말 연초라  정신 없엇네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 하이요.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 새삼...연초에 서로 인사...하기야 또 하믄 어떻겠우? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 어떻겠어요. 고맙습니다. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<razGon_MINILA> ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 잘잤다.ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.wsgvet.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=odroid&wr_id=76&page=1
<razGon_MINILA> 이것을 이용한 리눅스의 활용 어떨지요?
<razGon_MINILA> nginx의 퍼포가 좋은가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 오드로이드 c1
<autowiz_> 엔진엑스가 가벼워서 많은 접속도 짧고 간단하게 처리하는거 같다는 느낌입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요. 해본적이 없어서요
<razGon_MINILA> 지름신이 오네요. 집에 컴이 넘치는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141578608433
<razGon_MINILA> 이것을 스마트 티비처럼 쓰는 건 괜찮으려나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 arm계열도 리눅스의 설치가 가능한지요? 가능하다고 들었긴 하지만 실제 생으로 설치가 가능한지..
<jason_kr> 씨퓨 말고, 보드마다 달라요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 그렇군요. 저건 안될가능성이 많겟군요.
<jason_kr> BB/B는 생 설치가능, rPi 는 (생설치 되는지는 몰라서) 라즈뱐을 권장하고요. 위 모델은...그림에는 되는 듯 보이는데..
<jason_kr> 되네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 이미지로 설치하면 되는 거죠?
<jason_kr> 예,
<jason_kr> 커널이미지 배려받은 후, 직접 컴팔 설치
<razGon_MINILA> 헉. 고급언어당...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> .iso받고 부팅하면 되는 게 아니군요.
<jason_kr> iso받고 컴파일후 부팅하면 되는 게 인데요, 하나도 어렵쟎아요~
<razGon_MINILA> http://cafe.naver.com/nixtek1/219
<razGon_MINILA> 비글본블랙의 경우인데. 이것을 그대로 흉내내면 되겠죠?
<jason_kr> 위 설치는 오드로이드'와 거의 같네요. 예.
<jason_kr> 오드로이드 vs rPi 는 차이가 월등히 표시되는데, 오드로이드와 비블 본 차이는 직접 찾아봐야 겠어요. 지금.
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 국산이라서 더 싸지 않을까요/.
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 사담이지만
<razGon_MINILA> 아닌가요? 비글본 블랙은 중국산.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 엥, 머가 국산여요? ㅎㅎㅎ 질문입니다
<PotatoGim> 간혹 가격 역차별이 있을 때도 있어서..
<PotatoGim> 오드로이드요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저희 바로 옆 회사~
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 하긴.... 조립한것밖에 안되지만.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 하드커널
<jason_kr> PotatoGim: 무슨 말씸인지? 조금만 더 설명을... ㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 상당히 프리하게 일하시는 분들이라 인상 깊더라구요..
<jason_kr> 아~ 수출후 재 수입?
<PotatoGim> 하드커널이란 회사가 오드로이드를 만드는데 저희 회사가 바로 옆 회사입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아 몰랐어요. 친하게 지낼 필요가 있을...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오 오드로이드가 국산, (물론 진짜) 안양. ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그분들 일하는게 되게 프리하세요..
<jason_kr> 프리 , 많은 의미가 있을 것 같은...ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 매해 여름마다 놀라지만 반바지에 슬리퍼는 문화충격...
<jason_kr> 혼자 생각이지만, 돈 좀 벌 것 같은데...오드로이드 요
<jason_kr> http://www.udoo.org/udoo-vs-beaglebone-black-vs-wandboard-vs-odroid-x2-vs-raspberry-pi/
<PotatoGim> 매출 괜찮다고는 들었는데...
<jason_kr> 머, 매출 좋은면...수익도 보통 이상일 듯. ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 볼땐. 엑시노스의 사용은 나름 신의 한수.
<razGon_MINILA> 기기의 고급화를 선도.
<razGon_MINILA> 사양이 낮은 라즈베리파이가 있을때 이런게 나오니.
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_WS, 새해복마니요!!
<jason_kr> 한눈 안팔면, 잘 될 회사'로 보이네요. 하드커널
<razGon_MINILA> http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=5234
<razGon_MINILA> 포럼이 있군요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저도 좀 굽신굽신
<jason_kr> 멀요? ㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 그냥 그렇다구요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 사실 일이 별로 재미가 없네요
<jason_kr> 난, 누가 내 닉을 호출하면, 무슨 일이지? 하고 이께 꼭 다시 접속을...
<bluedusk> 그러시군요
<bluedusk> 자주 불러 드려야겠어요
<jason_kr> 최근 가끔/자주 마우스 왼쪽 단추 *한번* 누르면 *두번* 누른 동작을 하는 오류를 못찾고 있어요.
<jason_kr> 싫어요. 불더스크님만 그래.
<jason_kr> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 제가 이직을 하게 되면
<jason_kr> 뭐 그런 계획있나봐요?
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  사실 제가 저에게 주는 크리스마스 선물로 아마존에서 79달러에 오토매틱 시계를 샀는데요
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  제가 갈데가 없어서 그렇지
<bluedusk> ...........
<jason_kr> 오~
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 시계가 어제 와서 봤는데
<bluedusk> 그냥 저냥 맘에 드네요..
<bluedusk> 가성비로 따지면 괜찮은듯 해요
<jason_kr> 링크?
<bluedusk> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KIW9QG4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<bluedusk> 가격이 올랐네요...
<jason_kr> 저런 경사가 있나~
<jason_kr> 우~ 아~ 은색?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 금색은 좀 나이먹어 보일거 같아서
<jason_kr> 너 충분히 금색찰 나이 됐쟎아요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 그건 아니에요
<bluedusk> 아직 한 20년 남은듯
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 명성 높은 브랜드시계네요.
<jason_kr> 시계는 몇 개를 가지고, 상황에 따라 골라서 차 주는...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 오 뒷뚜껑이 투명
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   밧데리로 가는게 아니라서
<bluedusk> 관리만 잘하면 계속 시간도 가고 그런다고 하더라구요
<bluedusk> 밧데리 갈필요 없어서..ㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 아우토메릭'이라면서요. 당연한 말씸하고 있어여
<bluedusk> 전 잘 몰라서. ㅠ
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 뉴비 인사드립니다 윈도우에서 닷지크롬같은 우회 웹브라우저는 리눅스에서 없나요? 토렌트 사이트들이 다 막혀서 ...
<jason_kr> 토르브라우져, 크롬+젠메이트 등
<ggugi> 크롬+젠메이트가 뭐죠?
<jason_kr> chrome + ZenMate
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 새삼~ ㅋ
<jason_kr> ggugi:
<razGon_MINILA> 아.. 배고픈데. 집가면 다이어트...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 집에서 저녁은 과일만...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 저는 과일은 고사하고
<autowiz_> 라면하고 빵밖에 없습니다.
<autowiz_> 제발 과일먹고 싶어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 이거 한번 해보세요.
<pchero_work> $ echo "obase=2; 2015;" | bc
<pchero_work> 11111011111
<pchero_work> Happy palindromic binary newyear
<pchero_work> 아침에 출근하니... 이런 메일이.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 간만에 바이너리 보니 계산이 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> pchero 님 111111111111111111111111 년도 까지 무병 장수 하십시요~~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2921939&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1005&cate4=0
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식 키보드가 있어도 게임용 플런져 키보드를 찾는 이 느낌은 뭔지...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 이상하게 여기서 키입력은 잘되는데. 롤가면 키를 두번 눌러야 되요.
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 일전에 아스테리스크 아...아니 프리스케일'을 gsm 연동해서 iot 서버로 쓰는 팁 나왔었는데....혹 봤어요?
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 아뇨, 한번 볼 수 있을까요? 궁금한데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> autowiz_ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ.... 그럼 몇살이죠...ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<jason_kr> 안그래도 다시 챚는 중인데...어따가 책갈피 해 놨는지...쩝
<jason_kr> 내 찾으면 잊지 않고 드리께
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 넵
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 내 기억이 틀렸네요. http://www.raspberry-asterisk.org/documentation/gsm-voip-gateway-with-chan_dongle/
<pchero_work> 오호..
<jason_kr> 위를 GSM 아닌 한국에서 lte 로 실현했다는 기사 였거든요.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 좋쵸?
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> LTE요? 우와..
<jason_kr> 될까?하고 했든데, 1번의 틀림이나 디버깅없이 되더라"는 놀라운...
<pchero_work> ㅗ허...
<jason_kr> 본문? 원래 글 찾았어요.
<jason_kr> https://www.facebook.com/groups/raspberrypikorea/permalink/390328174458349/
<jason_kr> 계정이나 친등 없이 볼 수 있을지.......는 모름
<pchero_work> 우와..
<pchero_work> 봤습니다
<pchero_work> 그리고 바로 그룹추가했어요
<pchero_work> 이런곳이 있었네요..
<jason_kr> 쫌 실력자가 많은 듯.... 또는 "보통"이라고 쓰고, "변퉤"로 읽죠
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<bluedusk> 전 변퉤는 아니군요 실력자가 아니라서
<bluedusk> 그냥 전 컴맹이 맞는듯 ^_^
<jason_kr> 어제, at 로 접속했었어요?
<bluedusk> osx 에서는 htop 처럼 자원 보는 방법 없나요??
<jason_kr> 있을 껄요? 물론 전 osx 안쓰지만...있을 꺼 같은데요. (강녁한 추측)
<bluedusk> 헐 ...
<bluedusk> 자꾸 그러시면 저 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 도저히 이런 분위기에서 작업 못하겟네요
<jason_kr> 멀? 자꾸~ 나 osx 지금은 없는 거 알면서...
<jason_kr> 퇴근하려고 별 핑계를 다~ ?
<bluedusk> 퇴근시켜주세요
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 다들 퇴근 안하시나요?
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   님
<jason_kr> 예
<bluedusk> 퇴근 하셔야죠
<jason_kr> 아까 했죠
<bluedusk> 밤늦게까지 야근 한다고 누가 알아주지도
<bluedusk> 헐
<LYUSO_THINK> 일하고싶네요
<jason_kr> 반갑습니다, 류소~
<LYUSO_THINK> jason_kr, 오래간만이십니다. =)
<jason_kr> ^^
<bluedusk> 넵
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<LYUSO_THINK> bluedusk, 안녕하세요 (_ _)
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다 지금 하모니카os 다운중입니다 ^^
<ggugi> 뭔소리지>?
<jason_kr> 창을 잘 살펴 보세요
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> ^^;
<ggugi> 리눅스는 10년째 겉핧기만 하는군요.
<jason_kr> 민트가 좀 "보기 좋다" 는...편할지는 몰라요.
<ggugi> 래드햇 6시절부터.
<ggugi> 그 우분투는 설정할께 많아서 꺼리게 되는거 같습니다.
<jason_kr> 거꾸로 죠?
<ggugi> ??
<jason_kr> 거꾸롭니다.
<ggugi> 그런가요..
<ggugi> 요즘 한글 입력기 uim 많이 쓰죠?
<jason_kr> 몰라요. 개인 취향이고...통계가 없어서..ㅎ
<ggugi> 지금 민트 17.1 마테 usb에 심고 있어요^^;;; 놋북에 듀얼부팅 세팅해봐야겟습니다
<ggugi> 혹시 jason님은 오픈 오피스 메뉴가 한글로 나옵니까?
<samahui_WS> libre 한글로 나옵니다
<jason_kr> 오픈 오피스 예전엔 한글로 썼었는데..지금은 기억에 없어요.
<jason_kr> 지금은 libre
<ggugi> 리브로 깔아야겟군요.^^ 감사드립니다^^
<jason_kr> ^^
<bluedusk> 요즘 한글 입력기 대세는 fcitix 로 알고 있지만..
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> 전 아이버스
<ggugi> 아 민트리눅스 17.1깔앗더니만
<ggugi> uim설치하고.. 한영키 잡을려고 보니깐 alt로 인식하는군요 멘붕.. 하모니카로 깔아야겟습니다.
<PotatoGim> 키보드 유형을 바꿔보시면 어떴까요...
<PotatoGim> 아니면 그냥 매핑해서 쓰셔도...
<ggugi> 헛.. 벌써 하모니카 설치중입니다 감사합니다 6^
<samahui_WS> 한영키로 한글전환은 쉽게 dconf editor 설치해서 해결보시는게 가장 편하죠
<samahui_WS> org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings.Switch input source 찾아서 'Hangul'로 바꿔주는겁니다.
<ggugi> samahui_WS: 고맙습니다 한번 해볼께요..
<samahui_WS> 네 성공하시길...
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 안녕하세요 아직 퇴근 안하고 고생만으시네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 새로 pc구입을 하여서 세팅하다가 그만 ㅜㅜ
<monos> samahui_TP: 회사에 새로 pc구매 하셨어요?
<samahui_TP> 개인적을 하나 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저번에 여기에 말한적이 있는데 초고해상도 노트북 고르다가 회사앞으로해서 하나사고 또 개인적으로 하나 구입했네요
<samahui_TP> 두대의 노트북이 생겼어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 우아 노트북이 정말 많으시네요
<samahui_TP> ibmmania생활을 오래해서 구형TP는 더 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 남들과 정말 다른 취미인데 ... 그닦 금전적 도움도 안되고 물건들 차지하는 자리도 크게 필요하고 해서 ... 조만간 또 처분 들어가지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 최근에 좀 많이 처분했는데도 쌓여가네요
<monos> 노트북이라 저보단 자리는 많이 안차지 안할거 같아요
<monos> 저는 저사양 데스크탑 누가 버린거 주워서
<monos> 부품 쪼개서 데스크탑 만든게 3대나 되요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 데탑보다는 확실히 작게 차지하겠지만... 댓수가 댓수인지라... 수십대거든요 ㅜㅜ
<monos> 우아~!
<monos> 수십대면 정말 엄청나네요
<samahui_TP> 근데 대부분은 구형이예요
<samahui_TP> 쓸만한거는 열대도 안되요
<monos> 저는 samahui_TP님이 주신 T2250을 잘활용해서 사용하고 있어서 너무 좋네요
<monos> 이거 음악서버 + 토랜트시딩로 사용중이에요
<monos> 데스크탑 리눅스는 팬티엄D 945로 사용
<monos> T2250은 리눅스 서버로 사용
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터는 amd 925  팬텀
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 잘 사용하신다니 다행입니다
<monos> 이거 말고도 팬티엄 4도 있는데 그건 그냥 분해 해서 박스에 담아두었어요
<samahui_TP> 전 이번에 이베이에서 정말 구형인 노트북 하나 구입했는데 이게 배송만 17일째군요
<monos> 역시 해외 배송은 느려요
<monos> 2주면 보통 온다고 하던데
<samahui_TP> ibm 초기모델인데 이게 미국만되도 도착했을건데 독일이라 더 늦어요
<samahui_TP> 독일은 이상한게 내부에서 돌고돌고돌다 오더군요
<monos> 어떤분들은 아마존에서 구매 했는데 한달만에 물건하나를 받았는데
<monos> 그이후 3달후 같은 물건이 또 왔다고 하던데요
<monos> 아마존에서는 그냥 그것도 가지고라 했데요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 가끔 그런경우도 있어요 너무 늦어서 크레임걸었더니 다시보내준거죠
<samahui_TP> 배송사고인줄알고요
<samahui_TP> 배송비가 더나와서 비싼물건이 아니면 그냥 가지라고 잘해주더군요
<samahui_TP> 저도 구형노트북은 몇만원 안하는데 배송비가 두배정도 나왔어요 ;;
<samahui_TP> 결국 원물건가격의 세배주고 사는거네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 늦어도 좋으니 안전하게 고장안내고만 왔으면 좋겠네요
<monos> 네 그래야죠
<monos> 요즘 노트북도 ddr4로 나오나요?
<samahui_TP> 아직이요
<samahui_TP> DDR3로 나옵니다
<samahui_TP> 데탑보드도 dd4 준비단계인걸요
<monos> z99인가 인텔 하이엔트만 ddr4보드로 나오고 아직 다른제품들은 전부 ddr3
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 한동안 그대로 일겁니다
<monos> 데탑도 아직 보급화는 아니고 고급사양만 ddr4로 나오고 있네요
<samahui_TP> 고급정도가아니라
<samahui_TP> 실험작수준이죠 얼
<monos> 저는 다른 부품은 별로 욕심이 안나는데 램 빠른건 정말 욕심이나요
<samahui_TP> 얼리어뎁터를 위한 제품들
<samahui_TP> 램은 빠른것보다도 다다익선이라고 양이 많은게 좋죠
<monos> 그래요?
<samahui_TP> 전 노트북도 다 8기가이상 16기가나 32기가 만들어놓고 써요
<monos> 전 몰랏네요 램이 빨라야 처리 속도가 빨라지는줄 알았어요
<samahui_TP> 스왑없이
<monos> 저는 최고 좋은 컴퓨터만 8기가
<monos> 그다음으로 3기가
<monos> 그다음으로 2기가
<samahui_TP> 속도가 빠르면 빠르지만 대용량을 구성해 처리양이 많아지는게 더 효과적이죠
<monos> 제일 안좋은거에 1기가 달아두었어요
<samahui_TP> 전 최고 32기가에서 노트북도 다 32아니면 16기가고
<samahui_TP> 구형만 8기가정도 맞춰서 써요
<samahui_TP> 물론 레트로PC들은 32메가도 있죠 ㅋ
<monos> 저는 웹서핑 + 하스스톤 + 동영상 감상 밖에 안해서요
<samahui_TP> 멀티테스킹을 한번에 하려면 램이 많을수록 좋쵸
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 그 세가지를 한번에 하려면 램이 빠른게 아니라 많아야하는거예요
<samahui_TP> 고로 램은 다다익선
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 하드는 다다익선인동시에 속도가 높아야 더 빠릿하니 좋쵸... 그래서 SSD가 진리~
<samahui_TP> 요즘 CPU는 일정수준 이상이면 대소동이해서(물론 용도에 따라다르지만 일반적인용도에서는요) 클럭괜찮고 저전력을 선호하게되죠
<samahui_TP> CPU가 가장 정체기인거 같아요
<monos> 네 cpu속도가 워낙 빨라진거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 일반적 용도에서 2세대 i7,i5정도면 최신과 크게 차이 못느끼죠
<samahui_TP> 고로 속도감을 느끼고 싶으면 SSD달고 램양 풍족하게 해주는게 진리예요
<samahui_TP> 속도는 어느정도선이상 올리기 힘드니까 요즘은 저전력으로가죠
<samahui_TP> 직접도를 높이고 그만큼 수율도 좋아지니 가격과 전력양이 동반 하락... 하지만 성능은 향상 그런거죠
<samahui_TP> 3시까지는 마치고 들어가봐야겠네요
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 밤 되시고 내일뵈요~
<monos> 네 고생하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 매일 이시간에 있어요
<samahui_TP> 예상보다 오버해버렸군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> samahui_TP, 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 간만에 밤샘하려니 아주 죽겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 흐 고생하시네요..
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 고생이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 하고 싶은거 하고 거기다 새로운 시스템 세팅도 하면서 일하는거라 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그나마 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다행이죠 ㅎㅎ 그래도 졸린건 어쩔 수 없네요
<samahui_TP> Seony님 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 자러가야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;; 이따뵈요~
<samahui_TP> 새해 복 많이 받으시고요~
<Work^Seony> 고생하셨습니다
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<samahui_TP> 넵~
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 식사하셧나요^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ggugi> Work^Seony: 님
<ggugi> 어제.. 그 키보드 한영키 안먹는거.. 어플 이름좀 알 수 있을까요?
<ggugi> 한영키 누르면 alt로 인식하는대 미치겟습니다.
<Work^Seony> 한영키를 안써서 잘 모르겠네요
<ggugi> 하...
<Work^Seony> 어제 운동하다 진짜 생명의 위협을 느꼈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> ??
<ggugi> 어제 피자에 맥주먹을려다가 새우깡에 먹게됫습니다.
<ggugi> 아 돌겟내 벼루 설정도 햇는대 한영키가 안먹힙니다..
<ggugi> 오 됫다~~~ 2일만에 한영키 먹엇습니다^^ 모두들 알라뷰~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-07
<ggugi> Work^Seony: 님
<autowiz_> 써니님 어떤운동을 어떻게 하셨길레  ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아~ 제가 이렇게 속좁은 사람이 아니었는데..
<autowiz_> 햄버거 하나 먹고 났더니 배불러서 초코바가 안들어가네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 지금 부르려했는데...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 한발 압서가는 센스 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 앞서가는
<ipeter> 역시 센스쟁이.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 요즘에도 일에 치여 사셔요?
<ipeter> 당연한거겠지만.
<autowiz_> 에이 제 센스가 피터님만 하겠어요  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저 개발부로 옮기게되서 , 유지보수 업무 인수인계 하고 있어요
<autowiz_> 뭐 프로젝트도 끝났고 보름정도는 설렁설렁 쉬어가며 일해야겠어요
<ipeter> 개발부로 옮기시면...
<ipeter> 이제 더 힘들어지시는거 아니예요?
<autowiz_> 이미 힘든데 더힘들어지기도 힘들듯
<ggugi> 후덜덜
<ggugi> 개발불
<ggugi> 개발부..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> ㅐㅔ두22ㅜㄷㅅ
<ipeter> 화면은 정말 한도끝도 없는거 같아요.
<ipeter> 진짜 온갖 기교.
<autowiz_> 아 몸살 기운이 있는듯합니다.
<autowiz_> 몸이 너무 허해져서 몸보신좀 해야겠음둥
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 번개 한번합시다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 진짜 우리 만나야해요.
<ipeter> 오즈.
<ipeter> 저.
<ipeter> 드레크
<ipeter> 응답하라 1980
<autowiz_> 아 오늘저녁은 저희 이사님이랑 저녁 먹기로 했구나 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 100% 픽스 된건 아니긴 한데
<autowiz_> 아 오늘 삼계탕 먹고 싶은데 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 드레이크님은 바쁘신가요?
<ipeter> 요즘 안들어오시는것 같기도..
<ipeter> 근데 원숭이띠는 저희 3명이 전부인가요
<ipeter> 여기서요?
<autowiz_> 진희가 80이던가
<PotatoGim> ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 미팅이 있어서 메시지를 이제 봤네요
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 그냥 평상시대로 하는데 약간 좀 힘을 과하게 줬거든요...
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 어질어질하더니 토할 것 같은 증상에 도저히 못서있겠더라구요 => 요게 바로 저혈당시 나타나는 증상이래요
<Work^Seony> 칼로리를 소모 (혈당 소비)하는데, 이걸 너무 급격하게 하다보니 그랬나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 마지막 2세트를 남겨두고...
<Work^Seony> 앉아있기도 힘들어서 2세트 마저 다 하면 진짜 쇼크로 정신 잃을까봐 못했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 운동부족...
<autowiz_> 써니님 몸 좋아보이시던데 운동부족이라니 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요새는 운동이 너무 귀찮아서, 4일에 한번만 하거든요
<autowiz_> 저나 피터같은 ET 는 나가죽어야함 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  근력운동 조금만 하면 근육은 금방 커져요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 사운드바 스피커가 급 땡기는데, 혹시 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<bluedusk> 저 미국 갈래요
<Work^Seony> 잉?  갑자기 왜요?
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 왠지 이나라는
<bluedusk> 걍 망한듯한
<Work^Seony> 혹시 담배값 올라서요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국도 담배가 비싸긴 하지만, 여기는 오래 전부터 한 갑에 만원이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 담배 안피는데요..;
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저도 울나라 망할 것 같다고 생각한지는 꽤 됐어요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 더 돌아가고싶지 않고, 심지어는 여행으로도 별로...
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 계획은 세우셨어요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  아뇨
<bluedusk> 그냥 출근해서 드는 생각이엿어요
<bluedusk> ..........
<Work^Seony> 아~ 진짜 가시겠다는게 아니라 그냥 생각...
<bluedusk> 하긴 생각이야 한 3년전부터 먹었던듯..
<bluedusk> ................
<Work^Seony> 제가 늘 강조하지만, 외국 나가실거면 빨리 가시는게 나중에 후회가 덜해요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  혹시 openstack deploy 툴로 foreman 이라고 써보셨나요??
<Work^Seony> 써보진 못했어요.  저는 사실 deploy 툴이 필요가 없거든요..
<bluedusk> 헐 나중에 노드 늘릴때 어쩌실려고.;
<bluedusk> 수작업으로?
<bluedusk> !!?!?!
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  기술지원 회사에서 알아서 해주겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 미란티스에서 제공하는 웹 인터페이스가 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 웹에서 노드 추가하면, 지가 알아서 디플로이 다 해줘요
<bluedusk> 음
<Work^Seony> os 설치하고 셋업하고 다 해줘요.  거의 원클릭 디플로이죠
<bluedusk> 그거 아무래도 foreman 혹은 puppet 커스터마이징 해서 쓸거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 전 아무래도 그 기술지원 회사 쪽이다 보니깐 디플로에 해주는걸 좀 고민해봐야 해서.;
<Work^Seony> 스샷 하나 찍어서 보여드릴께요
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/fuel.png
<Work^Seony> 저렇게 생겼는데요, 그냥 Add Node 해서 몇가지만 넣어주면 알아서 해줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 디플로이 툴은 뭔지 알았었는데 까먹었어요
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 아마도  foreman 혹은 puppet 같은거 커스터마이징해서 쓰는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  저 웹인터페이스 자체는 docker로 돌아가는데, 서버 접속하면 퍼펫 관련파일들이 있어요
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 컴터는 왜 공부하면 할수록 제가 컴맹이 되는거 같아서
<bluedusk> 지금이라도 먹고 살걸 바꿔야 하나 고민이에요
<bluedusk> 잘한다는 소리는 못들어도 맹이라는 소리는 듣고 싶지 않은데
<autowiz_> 블더 님 겸손이 과하십니다.
<bluedusk> 사실 제 입장에서는 겸손이 아니라 심각한..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 이대로 가다가는 진짜 결국엔 약장사나 할꺼 같다는 느낌ㅇ..ㅠ
<autowiz_> bluedusk: 국내에 계시는데 오픈스택 기술지원 일이 있어요?
<bluedusk> autowiz_,  네
<autowiz_> 쓰는데가 몇군데 없을거 같은데요 .. 제가 너무 몰라서 그런건가요
<bluedusk> 쓰는데는 몇군데 없는데
<bluedusk> 깔아달라는데는 많아요
<bluedusk> 보고 싶다고
<bluedusk> 뭐 흔히 말하는 poc
<bluedusk> bmt
<bluedusk> presale 형식으로요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  아 저 맥북에어 2014 년식은 ssd 교체 못하나요??
<Work^Seony> 맥북에어 모델 자체가 ssd 교체가 안되지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 교체는 된다고 인터넷에 나와있긴한데
<Work^Seony> 제가 에어 모델은 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> ssd 부품자체가 2012? 정도까지는 있는거 같던데
<Work^Seony> 그럼 뒷판 한 번 열어보세요
<bluedusk> 2013년식 이후로는 안보여요
<bluetux> 모델중 되는게 있어요..
<bluetux> 최진 모델만 안될꺼예요..
<bluedusk> 아 그런..ㅠ
<bluedusk> bluetux,  안녕하세요 (__)
<bluetux> 교체 안되는 건 아마 교체 모듈이 외부로 판매가 안되는거로 아는게.. 가물가물하네요..
<bluetux> bluedusk: 꾸우벅
<Work^Seony> bluetux, 오옷 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 인사하는 것 같습니다.
<bluetux> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎ네.. ^^;
<bluedusk> bluetux,  일단 제꺼 모델 분해영상이나 그런거 찾아서 보면 ssd는 분리 되는거 같아요...
<bluetux> bluedusk: 네.. 분해는 된다면 아마 바꾸어킬 제품이 유통이 안되는걸꺼예요...
<bluedusk> 짧은 영어실력으로 추측해보자면 이전모댈까지는 sata 방식의 ssd 였는데 2013이후에는 pcie 형식으로 바껴서 맞는 형식의 ssd 만드는데가 없지 않나 싶어요..;
<bluedusk> 아흠 뭐 별거 안깔아 쓰는데 27G 밖에 안남아 있네요..ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-a 저도요.
<bluetux> 128 은.. 넘 부족...
<readytoact> 저도 별거 안깔아쓰는데
<readytoact> 몇기가 없어요.
<bluetux> 512 인데도.. 1T 로 할꺼 하고 후회 하는중
<Work^Seony> 썬더볼트 외장하드를 사시는건 어떠신지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> bluetux,  그러게요.. 특히나 전 문서나 음악, 동영상등은 전부 온라인으로 올려놓고 스트리밍? 해서 쓰는데도 그러네요..
<bluedusk> 순수하게 어플 용량과 메일 ...
<bluedusk> 이 문제군요..-_-a
<readytoact> -_-;; 다들 SSD군요
<readytoact> 저도 회사에 스스디 내놓으라고 해야할까보네요
<bluetux> 어플로 좀 쓰면 용량 것도 엄청나요..
<bluedusk> bluetux,  지금보니 xcode 용량도 어마어마하네요..-_-; 전에 무슨 어플 까는데 필요하다고 해서 쓰지도 않는거 깔아놨는데..;
<bluetux> 것도 제범 될듯 해요..
<bluedusk> 만약 3년 더다니다가 노트북 바꿔준다고 하면 그때는 좀 좋은걸로 바꿔야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> xcode가 앱 만드는 모든게 다 딸려오거든요...
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  막상전 앱 만들 능력도 안되는데 ㅋㅋ ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 컴파일러, 라이브러리 등등..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 여긴 다들 맥북 유저시군요
<bluedusk> 전 맥북에어 2014년산이에요
<readytoact> 우어.. -_- 나도 회사에 맥북 달라고 할까..
<Work^Seony> 전 맥프로 2014년
<Work^Seony> 맥북은 팔아서 이제 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> readytoact,  맥북프로 레티나 13인치 ㄲㄲ
<readytoact> 노트북 바꿀 때가 되서 고민중인데... 맥북으로 바까야 하나..
<readytoact> 전
<readytoact> ㅆ420
<readytoact> T420, 레노버
<bluedusk> 일단램은 한 16G 꼽구 ssd는 1T로 교채해서
<bluedusk> 교체 해서 쓰시면
<bluedusk> 회사에서 한마디 할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> W520이랑 T530도 있긴한데 잘 안쓰니...
<bluedusk> 얼마지 궁금하네 함가서 견적 봐바야지 ㅋ
<readytoact> 아흠..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 여기 사운드바 스피커 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<readytoact> 아.. 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 (--)(__)
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 저희 사무실 복도에 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 한성 bossmonster x53k 친척동생꺼 업어와서
<autowiz_> pc 로도 못하던 게임돌리고 신났습니다 요즘 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에서 티비 밑에 놓고 쓰기 어떤지 궁금해서요...
<bluedusk> 맥프레 레티나 16G 꼽고 ssd 1T로 바꾸면 313만원이네요.. ㄷㄷ
<readytoact> 요즘 스피커들은
<readytoact> 출력이 대채로 좋던데요
<Work^Seony> 워낙 평가가 극과극이라서 뭘 사야할지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 엑박에 연결시켜서 겜할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헤드폰 끼고 하려니 역시 귀가 아파서 안되겠더라구요...
<bluedusk> 전 밥먹고 올께요
<bluedusk> 식사 맛잇게 하셔요
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<jason_kr> 불더스크 있을 때, 같이 얘기를 해야하는데,
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 그냥 블투 헤드셋 끼고 하시는게 더 낫지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 헤드셋 끼니까 귀가 좀 아프더라구요
<readytoact> 귓구녁에 꽂는게 현장감 있고 좋은데
<jason_kr> Work^Seony: rPi(=iot client)+xively(=cloud host)+PUSH+each handset 으로 서버 모니터링 시스템 구축할 수 있을꺼여요. 물론 전부 무료
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 옛날에 사둔 5.1채널 헤드셋이 있긴 있어요.  이게 귓바퀴를 살짝 누르다보니...
<readytoact> 음 전 그래서 커널형을 선호하는데
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 저는 범용으로 쓰는 소프트웨어를 적용시키기가 좀 어렵네요.  거의 대부분  snmp로 값을 가져와야하거든요...
<readytoact> 귓구녁에 쏘옥-
<Work^Seony> 저도 이어폰은 커널형만 써요
<jason_kr> 될텐데요?! ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 직접 만들어야되요
<Work^Seony> 문자메시지 보내는 것도 필요하고,
<readytoact> 아
<Work^Seony> 내부 네트워크랑 외부랑 같이 연결되기도 해야하거든요...
<readytoact> 혹시 AWS  사용해 보신분?
<readytoact> 이게 과금체계가 -_-ㅋ 대체 어떻게 되먹는건지
<Work^Seony> http://aws.amazon.com/ko/ec2/pricing/ 여기 나와있네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 위 말씀한 사항이 다 되는 건데...제 얘긴 나중에..우선 레디투엑트 님과 대화하세요. 내가 껴들엇네요. ㅎ
<readytoact> Work^Seony: -_-ㅋ 근데 실제로 사용해보지 않으면
<readytoact> 지금 저희 대고객 서비스를 AWS로 옮기려고요.
<readytoact> SOftLayer쓰려다가 담당 영업이 너무 시큰둥해서
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, xively는 특정 회사의 솔루션을 사용해야 가능한거잖아요
<jason_kr> 그건 그렇쵸만...무료, (아마 오픈인지는 몰라요) xivley 방문해 보믄?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 모니터링 데이터 같은건, 외부로 나가면 절대 안되거든요..
<jason_kr> 그런 용도의 솔루션을 많이 봤어요. 또 xively 말고도 같은 서비스 하는  클라우드 호스트 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그런 클라우드 솔루션은 몇개 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 지금 저희가 쓰고있는 인프라 환경감시용 센서도 저런류의 클라우드 서비스를 유료로 제공하고 있긴 해요.
<jason_kr> 아닌데, 그런 자료..민감한 자료 말고, 살았냐? 죽엇냐? 죽으면 즉각 어떤 동작을하라 정도만, 데이터를 보낼 필요는 없고요.
<jason_kr> 아, 이미 (유료) 사용중?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저걸 사용하기가 어려운게, 내부 네트워크가 죽으면 소용이 없으니까 의미가 없어서 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 하려는건, 내부 네트워크가 죽었을 때 알람을 보내기 위해서 하는 거에요
<jason_kr> 그러니, 또 반복 얘기지만,
<jason_kr> 민감한 자료 말고, 살았냐? 죽엇냐? 죽으면 즉각 어떤 동작을하라 정도만
<jason_kr> 민감한 자료 말고, 살았냐? 죽엇냐? 죽으면 즉각 어떤 sms/push 동작을하라 정도만
<Work^Seony> 네 그 정도 자료는 보내도 되요
<Work^Seony> 근데 xively는 무료가 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 살았을 때, 보내지는 많은 생존을 표시 데이터는 민감하지 않은 자료로만 보이고, 그 감시를 자이블리가 하다가, 활성데이터가 끊기는 순간에 자이블리가 push 똔느 sms 를 보내는 거죠
<jason_kr> 그류? 흠...
<jason_kr> 또 ㅋㅋㅋ 바뀌었나 보네요. 최근 안들어가 봐서..
<Work^Seony> 음... 따로 요청을 해야하네요
<Work^Seony> 가격문의 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~
<Work^Seony> 낼모레면 한국에서 와이프 돌아오는데...
<Work^Seony> 이제 희망이 사라지네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋ
<jason_kr> 풉! 옆구리 허전할 줄 알았는데...반대였다니, 헐~
<Work^Seony> 혹시 개콘 보세요?
<Work^Seony> 거기 가장자리 라는 코너가 있는데,
<jason_kr> 즐겨 보죠.
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떻게든 와이프를 피해보려는...
<Work^Seony> 좀 이해가 가더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아니...내 나이도 아니구, 벌써 그럼...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 허전은 하지만 개인시간이 많아서 좋더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저희가, 애가 없다보니 와이프가 저한테 좀 많이 의존적이거든요
<jason_kr> 아~  일견 이해되지만...
<ipeter> 으허
<ipeter> 많이들 대화 나누셨군요.
<ipeter> 복습하다가 그냥 건너ㄸ뛰고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 오즈님
<ipeter> ET라고 한거 놓치지 않았습니다.
<autowiz_> 네네
<ipeter> 각오하십시오.
<autowiz_> 꼭 ET 가 되어서 만납시다
<ipeter> 으르르르르ㄹ
<Work^Seony> 각오라면...
<ipeter> 으르렁 으르렁
<Work^Seony> 자전거 태워주시나요?
<ipeter> 언제 직장으로 찾아가서 드러누을겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 썰렁하네요 농담입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 자전거로 밟고 출근하겠습니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 써니님이 그런 농담을...ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 미쿡가고 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으헝헝
<autowiz_> 눈을 감고 상상의 나래를 펴세요~
<autowiz_> 그리고 눈을뜨고 행동으로 실천하세요. 하루하루 삶이 바뀌어 나갈껍니다.
<autowiz_> 그리고 언젠가는 그 미쿡에 가 있게 되겠지요.
<autowiz_> 10년이 걸리느냐 1년이 걸리느냐의 차이는 있겠습니다만.
<ipeter> 제가 써니님이나, 블더님. 오즈님처럼 컴 잘하시면
<ipeter> 무작정 미쿡으로 가겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 오즈 내 쿼리 삼키심 ㅋㅋㅋ?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 엔젤 아줌마에게 소포 부치러가요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 보내시는데요?
<Work^Seony> 나이를 못물어봐서 모르는데, 혹시 몇살인지 아세요?]
<ipeter> 노트, 문구, 레터오프너, 카드형 USB 필요하시다해서 구매해서 부쳐요.
<ipeter> 음...저도 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 페북에 안나왔을까요?
<ipeter> 그러고보니 저도 확인을 못해봤네요.
<Work^Seony> 월/일만 나오고 연도는 없어요
<ipeter> 물어보면 한다 맞을까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 스피커가 꺼져있었는지 쿼리 못봣씁니다 죄송합니다.
<jason_kr> ok thx
<jason_kr> ok thx autowiz_
<bluedusk> readytoact,  저희회사에서 aws 관련 사업 하는데
<bluedusk> 혹시 필요하신 정보 잇으신가요?
<jason_kr> 무료화 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ipeter,  전 컴맹이에요 .; 컴터 잘하지 않아요
<autowiz_> 아 저 컴맹은 싫은데
<autowiz_> 피터님 저희 헤어져요
<bluedusk> 아 이렇게 헤어지시는군요
<jason_kr> 난, 첨부터 알고 있었으...
<jason_kr> (안)헤어지는 걸로...
<bluedusk> 헠 제이슨님
<bluedusk> 여기서 이러시면 곤란한데요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 소포 부치고 이제사 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나요!!!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안일어나요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 불안정한가요?
<ipter> 끊기네요.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 시계 이틀동안 일분정도 느려졌네요
<jason_kr> 장난해요? 버려요.
<jason_kr> 나한테...ㅋㅋㅋ 자동시계는 풀어서 안정시키면 느려지는 것이 정상이지만, 계속 차고 있는데, 그 정도 오차라면 수리 받아야 해요.
<stoutcho21> 한국에서 ipv6를 할당받는 방법이 어떻게 없을까요...?
<bluedusk> 헐 돈값하는건가요? ㄷㄷ
<stoutcho21> ipv6를 해외에서 할당받아서 라우터를 통해 터널로 쓰고있는 중이긴 한데 한국 ipv6를 좀 받았으면 좋겠네요
<bluedusk> isp 업체에 문의를..;
<stoutcho21> 제가 KT 에 연락을 해보았으나 직원이 ipv6에대해서 모르더군요...
<stoutcho21> 아직 국내엔 ipv4 to ipv6 브로커도 없어서 ipv6에 접근하는 방법이 도저히 없더란...
<cheesekun> 해외에서 IP 할당 받아서 터널링 하면 트래픽도 다 해외를 거쳐가는건가요..?
<autowiz_> 피터님 피터님
<samahui_TP> ipv6 한국인터넷진흥원 홈피가면 지원서비스있죠
<samahui_TP> 라고 저희 대리가 말하는군요
<autowiz_> 국에 몇군데는 ipv6 쓰고 있는걸로 알고 있는데요
<samahui_TP> 몇군대만 쓰는거죠
<samahui_TP> 아! 배고파요.
<samahui_TP> 점심때 어제 못잔 잠을 잤더니 배고프네요 뭐 좀 먹어야겠어요
<stoutcho21> @cheesekun 저는 ipv4는 한국이지만 ipv6는 일본에서 터널링으로 연결되어있는데요 이방법을 통하면 ipv6로 제공되는사이트는 해외망을 통해서 접속이되네요 그소리는 해외트래픽을 거쳐서가지요!
<cheesekun> stoutcho21: 헉 그렇군요!
<cheesekun> 알려주셔서 감사합니다 :D
<ipter> 후훗
<ipter> 오즈님
<ipter> 일어나요.
<ipter> 돌아왔어요.
<autowiz_> 아까부터 졸다가 일어나있었어요
<autowiz_> 피터님 한테 허니버터칩 뺏어먹으려 했는데
<autowiz_> 별로 맛없다네요 .. 이미 먹어봤다네요
<autowiz_> 저는 못먹어봤지만서두 . 저같은거야 뭐 나중에 먹으면 되겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<ipter> 아니예요.
<ipter> 맛있어요.
<ipter> 정말 맛있어요.
<autowiz_> 그럼좀 주러 오시죠 우리 정겹게 나눠 먹읍시다.
<ipter> 이미 다 뱃속에 들어가 있어요.
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 .. 역시 나같은건 안중에 없었던거였어
<autowiz_> 어쨋거나 저쨋거나
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 오즈님 심심하시죠?
<ipter> 헤헤헤
<autowiz_> 졸리고 몸살기운에
<autowiz_> 할일은 많고
<autowiz_> 사면초가 네요
<samahui_TP> 주무세요
<samahui_TP> 졸리고 피곤할때 자야 몸도 정신도 건강해져요
<ipter> 맞습니다.
<ipter> 좀 쉬어야할땐 쉬셔야해요.
<autowiz_> 그러니까 같이오셔서 허니버터칩 과 삼계탕을 먹자니까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 피터님 본사출근이시죠? 위치가 어디였더라/
<autowiz_> ?
<ipter> 아니요
<ipter> 전 설탕에서 일하고 있어요.
<ipter> 15일까지 입니다.
<ipter> 씨제2
<ipter> 이제 설탕이라고 하죠.
<autowiz_> https://vsix.kr/guide/IPv6Sevice_win1.jsp
<autowiz_> 이거 sevice 는 뭐야 ㅋㅋ service 라고 써야하는거 아닌가요?
<samahui_TP> 설탕이라하시면 양제? 아니면 남부터미널?
<samahui_TP> 가깝군요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 허니버터칩 사놓으시면 가지러 갈께욬
<samahui_TP> 유명하지 않을때 대충먹어봐서인지 그닦 먹고 싶지 않다고 생각했었는데... 주변에서 하두 말이나오니 새삼스레 땡기네요
<sungyo> 아- 한거 또하고 또할려니 졸립네요.
<sungyo> 선행과 반복학습은 역시 한국 교육을 재미없게 만드는 주범들인가봐요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Seasoned_> 올 ?ㅅ? 리눅스 머신으로 AP 만들어놓음.
<Seasoned_> 아...Chicken인데 짤렸네 -ㅅ-
<Seasoned_> 집에 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘은 일찍 들어갑니다.
<samahui_TP> 어제 너무 무리했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ipter> 아이고 스크롤이 안올라가서
<ipter> 왜이렇게들 말씀이 없으시나 했더니
<ipter> 엄청 많은 대화를 하셨군요.
<pchero_work> ????
<jason_kr> 참눼~ ㅋㅋㅋ Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 우연히 유튭을 보다가.. North Korea children playing the guitar. Creepy as hell. 를 봤는데, 1년전에 댓글을 달았네요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ 네...
<jason_kr> OK, this is soooo UNNATURAL, and I can't imagine how they suffered hell.
<Work^Seony> 리플을 달았는지는 기억이 안나는데, 제가 그런 짓도 했었네요
<Work^Seony> 리플 달고 그런거 잘 안하거 든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저 동영상 보면서 내 손발이 오글거렸는데 &
<jason_kr> 댓글 보면서 한번 더 오글거렸다는 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ !
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아니~ 저 기타 동영상 일부러 찾아 본 것이 아니고, 걍 서핑하다가 우연히 보는중에...애기들 역시 희한하게 잘한다.고 생각하는데, 사진이 써니 사진 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 일부러 찾아 보려고 해도 힘들겠구만. ㅎㅎㅎ 우연두 참~
<jason_kr> 일단 잡니다.
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 마소 스마트워치 살까 고민이예요.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아줌마가 물건있다고 알아봐줬는데
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 고민입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-08
<Work^Seony> 마소에서도 워치가 나와요?
<ipeter> 이미 나와서 인기 폭발이예요.
<ipeter> 한국에서는 발매가 안되요.
<ipeter> 마이크로소프트 밴드요.
<ipeter> band
<Work^Seony> 밴드는, 시계가 아니지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 평점 별로 안좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 전에 세일할 때 사려다 말았꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 그게, 헬스 관련 말고는 쓸데가 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 좀있으면 애플 워치 나오는데, 그거 알아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 애플워치는 아버지 사드릴꺼 같아서 살꺼 같구요,
<ipeter> 저같은경우 달리기를 워낙 좋아해서 계속 스맛폰들구 뛰었는데, 이제는 밴드 사용해보려구요..!
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그러면 도움이 되겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 춥네요
<stoutcho21> 맞아요 오늘 날씨 엄청 춥더라구요.. 논현동에 아침부터 가는데 고생을 꽤 했다는..ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 오늘 아침에 참 춥더군요 ㅠㅠ 내일 오후부터 날씨가 좀 풀린다는거 같은데
<autowiz_> 아무튼 오늘하루도 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 피터님 그냥 달리기 할때는 모든걸 내려놓는것도 방법입니다.
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141628664442
<razGon_MINILA> 지르고 싶어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ 쓸데없는걸 알면서..ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> razGon_MINILA: 모하게요? 용도
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.earlyadopter.co.kr/10375
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 사야 될까요?>ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> jason_kr, 안드로이드 받아서 스마트 티비처럼 쓸까해서요. 그러다가 맘에 안들면 리눅스 얹어서 사용하고요.ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 예에~
<razGon_MINILA> 사용자는 장모님.ㅋ 인터넷과 동영상 보기 하시고.
<razGon_MINILA> 거기에 티빙과 연계해서 티비 보시려구요
<jason_kr> 예.
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 왜 정신차려보니 2015년이죠?
<bluedusk> 아직도 자동차는 땅에 달라붙어서 다니고 있는데?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 역쉬~ 잼있 ^^
<autowiz_> 2020 원더키디 까지 5년밖에 안남았습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아... 이제 20대 절반을 넘게 달려왔네요...
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 부럽네요...
<bluedusk> 저도 20대
<bluedusk> 넴넴
<bluedusk> 다들 즐거운 오후
<jason_kr> 옙
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 즐겁지 않습니다.
<bluedusk> http://aeoraji.com/?p=437
<bluedusk> 하지만 이건 욱기네요
<jason_kr> 스크롤 압박, 포기
<PotatoGim> 저 정도면 트위스트 화법의 대가라고 불러도...ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아흠 로컬 디스크로 쓰니깐 역시 아이오가 많이 ..;
<PotatoGim> 어떤 IO를 말하시는...?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그냥 전체적인 디스크 i/o 요
<PotatoGim> 아~ IO가 많다고 하시기에 어떤 부하가 걸리는 작업을 하시는 것 같아서...
<bluedusk> 사실 전 컴맹이라 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> .......
<PotatoGim> 믿지 못하는 것도 아닌 믿지 않을 말씀을 하시니... 타자만 칠 줄 아는 제가 부끄럽네요...
<bluedusk> .....
<bluedusk> 뭐 믿고 말고야 자유지만
<jason_kr> 난 쇄뇌 당했어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> "불크는 컴앵이다" ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 믿는자에게 컴맹이 있으리
<bluedusk> 아 복은 아님니다
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 컴맹은 복을 내릴수 없어서
<bluedusk> vbox 랑 kvm이랑 이미지 혼용해서 쓰기 힘드네요 참..-_-;
<cheayeon> 어우 난방비 아낀다고 난방을 안하니까. 춥긴하네요..
<cheayeon> 버틸만은한데.. 화장실을 많이가게된다는...
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 물 많이 드시고 화장실 자주 가시면 건강에는 좋을듯합니다. 너무 너무 자주가는건 문제가 되겠습니다만.
<hL1sxa> cheayeon: 조상무?
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요
<hL1sxa> 안녕하세요 auto wiz_
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요~
<hL1sxa> 내/외근 역시 장/단점이 있죠?
<autowiz_> 조금 있기는 하지요 아무래도 ㅎㅎ
<hL1sxa> 아무래도 머가 좋아요?
<cheayeon> 안녕하세요 hL1sxa님
<hL1sxa> 아, 조상무 맞죠? 내가 몰라 봤어요. ^^ stouc cho = che yeon = 조 상무...를 연관짓지 못했네요.
<hL1sxa> 아...나도 참. 닉 바꿔야지. ㅋㅋㅋ 깜빡 했네요.
<jason_kr> s/stouc sotut
<jason_kr> 합격과 입학을 축하합니다. ^^
<autowiz_> 전에 thepiratebay.se 에 카운트 다운이 . 왜 하필 한국 시간으로 2월1일 00시 일까 했었는데
<autowiz_> 그냥 2월1일 00시 인거네요
<autowiz_> pc 시간대를 바꾸니 카운트다운 숫자가 바뀌는군요
<jason_kr> 몰라요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> autowiz_: thepiratebay.se 가 뭔가요? 들어가봤는데 그냥 카운트 다운만 나오는데
<pchero_work> 무슨 의미가 있나요?
<jason_kr> 2월1일 오픈 예정.
<jason_kr> 해적 이베이 ?
<pchero_work> 음...
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 그냥 집에 갈래요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 또 시작이시다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 어딘가에 맛보기 광고가 있을 꺼 같아요.
<jason_kr> 아~ 띄어쓰기 잘못했구만요. ㅎㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ 해적 만
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 머더라? 와레즈 의 일종인가봐요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 와레즈.. 오랫만이네요 ㅎ
<samahui_TP>  퇴근들 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<DarkCircle> 제일제당 그룹이니 설탕회사 맞죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 라고 답을 썼는데 어라? 보니까 어제 점심 -_- 망할 스크롤...
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 냐?
<DarkCircle> 옹~
<pchero_work> http://wiki.pchero21.com
<pchero_work> 접속 확인점요..
<pchero_work> 혹시 멀웨어 감지라고 뜨나요...?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 그런거 안떠요
<DarkCircle> 위키 잘뜨네요 'ㅅ'
<pchero_work> 흠...
<LinDol> 위키 잘 뜹니다.
<pchero_work> DarkCircle: 체크 감사. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> LinDol:  감사요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 윈도우 ie, 파폭에서 열어봤습니다. :)
<pchero_work> 다른분께 확인요청 드렸는데.. Avast 에서 멀웨어 감지가 뜬다고 하셔서요..
<LinDol> 그 프로그램이 안깔려있어서 그런 것 같다옹 -ㅅ-
<pchero_work> ê²°ë¡ : Avast is evil.
<LinDol> ㄲㄲ
<pchero_work> 여기 지금 오후 4시인데... 벌써 해짐..
<LinDol> 냐..
<LinDol> 굿묘닝 +_+
<autowiz_> 하이요
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-09
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝?
<readytoact> 쿨럭
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<cheayeon> 굳모닝입니다! 오늘도 출근.. 하지만 불금!
<ipeter> 네네 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 피터님 ? 맛있게 잘 드셨어요?
<ipeter> 아니요 아침 못먹어요.
<autowiz_> 아니요 아침말고 나이  ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한살 더 드셨잖음? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_TP> 점심밥 맛있게들 드세요~
<ipeter> 밤먹고 왔습니다~!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 맛있는거 드셨나요?
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 햄버거 먹고 왔어요.
<markers> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 와 마커스님 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 오랜만입니다.
<markers> 네 오랜만이예요 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<markers> 안녕하세요 'ㅅ'
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅁㅇ
<autowiz_> 네트웍 드라이브를 하나 둘려고 합니다.
<autowiz_> ftp 는 좀 불편할꺼 같고 samba , nfs , iscsi 등등 고려 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 어떤게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 쓰시는 os에 따라 좌우될 거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 서버는 리눅으로 하고 싶고
<autowiz_> 클라이언트는 win 이 다수 linux 및 unix 일부
<Seony> 클라이언트가 맥이라면 주저없이 afp겠지만, 리눅스라면 ssh나 nfs로 하면 좋을 것 같구요...
<Seony> 음... 그럼 삼바랑 afp랑 같이 쓰시면 좋을 거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 맥은 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 가난한 공돌이 들이라 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 윈도우가 대다수면, 삼바 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 왠지 삼바는 파일 전송하다가 빼먹을꺼 같아서 불안하더라구요. 제가 괜히 그러는거겠지요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮을 거에요
<MeanK> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> Seony: 전에 만나봤는지 모르는데, 캐나다 어디에 사는데, 주변에 한국인도 많고 동양사람과 교류에 관심이 많데요.
<Seony> 누구요?
<Seony> 아... 한아얄씨요?
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 첨보죠?
<Seony> 네 저야 한아얄씨는 잘 안들여다보거든요
<Seony> 지금 마침 내일 미팅 준비 중이라 컴퓨터 켜놓고 뭘 좀 하고있었어요
<jason_kr> idc 근무한다'나~ 기본 교양은 있더라고요. 예 예. 한국서 오셨?
<Seony> 와이프요?
<Seony> 네 오늘 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 추운날씨 적응 못해서 한달 내내 고생했다네요
<jason_kr> 예 예 ㅠㅠ 해야 할지 LOL 해야할지 ㅋㅋ 알아서 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오자마자 잔소리 작렬이었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 걍 와이프들이 늘 하는 소리... 청소는 왜 안하고 사냐, 화장실은 왜 그모양이냐 등등
<jason_kr> 풉 "다시 가라"면 울겠죠? ㅎ
<Seony> 돈이 없어서 못가요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 화장실 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 화장실은 못건드리더라도 진짜 청소는(먼산)
<jason_kr> 닭묭도 그래요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 닭클님, 닭묘옹이믄 싫어요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 닭클님, 닭묘옹이라고 부르면 싫어요? ㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  아뇨 괜찮아용
<jason_kr> 퇴근시간 됐구만!!!요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 넘었는데요
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 퇴근하지 않음!!
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스 터미널에서 스카이프 등을 이용해서 전화를 거는 방법이 있을까요?
<jason_kr> 이미 있쟎요!!
<Seony> GUI 없이요
<jason_kr> 아 터미널?
<Seony> 네
<jason_kr> 흠...확실하지 않치만 본 듯. 지금 찾아 보께요.
<Seony> 그런걸 VoIP라고 부르는 건가요?
<jason_kr> Voice Over Internet Protocol 을 리눅 터미널에서 원하는 거쟎요.
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<jason_kr> 스카이프 = Voip의 프론트엔드 중 한 개.
<Seony> twinkle이라는 패키지가 그런 역할을 하는거 같네요
<Seony> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/twinkle.1.html
<jason_kr> 반드시 스카이프'만 고집하는 것이 아니라면, 여러가지..스카이프 보다 좋은 것도 많은데...
<Seony> 스카이프만 고집하는건 아니에요.  제가 아는게 스카이프 뿐이라서 그런 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 지금 말씀하시는게 머래영 @_@;;
<jason_kr> voip client for linux *CLI*
<Seony> 근데 이거 트윙클은 실제 전화번호로 전화를 거는게 아니라, 그냥 음성으로 메시징을 한다는 프로그램이네요
<pchero_work> markers: pjsua 강추합니다.
<Seony> 저는 실제 전화번호로 전화를 걸어야하거든요.  좀 알아봐야겠네요
<pchero_work> 에고 ㅈㅅ..
<markers> 'ㅅ';;
<pchero_work> Seony: pjsip/pjsua 강추합니다
<markers>  CLI 로 스카이프를 한다니?
<Seony> pchero_work, 감사합니다.  지금 웹사이트 보고있어요'
<jason_kr> Seony: pchero_ work 나와으니, 저는 잠시 대기, pchero_ work께서, 전문+현업+professionalist
<Seony> 아~ 이쪽이시군요...
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 근데 문제가, 제가 이걸 라즈베리파이에서 돌려야되요
<jason_kr> 난, asteisk or freescale 추천하려 했는데..
<jason_kr> 됨
<jason_kr> 되요
<Seony> 이게 쉽게 되는게 아니었군요
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 일전에 내가 준 링크에서도 voip,sms,cellurar 등 되는 거 였쟎아요?!!
<jason_kr> 헐~ Seony 그럼 기다려 보쇼. 딴 링크 주께요.
<Seony> 오 넵 감사합니다
<jason_kr> http://www.raspberry-asterisk.org/documentation/gsm-voip-gateway-with-chan_dongle/ 이고요, 한글로는...또 잠시만
<jason_kr> https://www.facebook.com/groups/raspberrypikorea/permalink/390328174458349/
<Seony> 오 이거 왠지 가능성 있어보이는데요
<jason_kr> 암튼, pchero_ work께서 지금  회사에서 하고있는 일이 위와 같은 거여요.
<Seony> 아... 근데 이거 USIM 박힌 모뎀이 필요하군요....
<Seony> 암튼 링크 감사합니다
<Seony> 일단 VoIP는 향후 계획으로 보류해놓고, 기본적인 것부터 시작해야겠네요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 위 usim 은 내가 국내외에서 내 3g망 또는 LTE을 쓸 때이고,
<Seony> 저는 내일 치과 진료가 아침 8시 반에 예약되어있어서, 이만 슬슬 가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 암튼 됩니다.
<jason_kr> 예.
<Seony> 신경 드러난 부분 3개를 레진으로 때우는데, $50 달라네요
<jason_kr> 많이 싸네요.
<Seony> 이빨 치료를 너무 늦게 시작해서...
<jason_kr> 사앙 밖인데요
<jason_kr> 상상
<Seony> 네 치과 보험이 있어요
<jason_kr> 한국......아~ 워쩐지. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1년에 $2,000까지 커버해줘요
<jason_kr> 한국도 3개면 그 수준 일든...ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, 많 다행입니다.
<Seony> 임플란트는 좀 비싸요
<Seony> $2,500 달라네요
<jason_kr> 한국은 1,000불/1개...수준
<Seony> 헛... 엄청 싸네요
<jason_kr> 머 듣기론 800~1,200을 말한 것이고요, 아주 고급스럽게 하면 2,500불
<Seony> 아~
<jason_kr> 머 듣기론 보통 시세 800~1,200을 말한 것이고요, 아주 고급스럽게 하면 2,500불
<Seony> 전 이만 들어가고 내일 뵙겠습니다
<jason_kr> ^^
<igxactly___> 아아
<igxactly___> IRC Cloud로 접속해두고 제대로 안 들어온지 몇개월 만...
<igxactly___> 모두 잘 계신지 모르겠습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-10
<Work^Seony> 잘 있단다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하이~ igxactly___
<jason_kr> 유/무료 중에서 뭘로 쓰는 거요? igxactly___
<igxactly___> 유료여야 무제한 접속 유지를 할 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<igxactly___> 유료 씁니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_kr> 예 ㅎㅎㅎ i gxactly___
<jason_kr> 웹 라디오의 오디오 출력을 데탑 피씨에서 녹음하는 방법이 뭐 있을까요?
<jason_kr> 마소 윈도의 경우 곰녹음기'로 할 수 있는데...vlc로 못듣는 asx 주소던데....
<jason_kr> KBS 1라디오 지난 방송 다시 듣기"요
<monos> jason_kr: 님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 하이~ 모노스님
<monos> 혹시 웹 mbc 라디오를 리눅스 컴퓨터 터미널로 들을수 있는 방법이 없을까요>?
<monos> 와이파이 해킹당해서 1달정도 고생해서 보안 강화 했는데 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<monos> 공유기 와이파이 보완 엄청 취약한거 같아요
<jason_kr> 그건 거의 없습니다.
<jason_kr> 절때루"는 아니고, 거의 안된다고 보면 됩니다.
<monos> jason_kr: 님은 공유기 와이파이 보완 어떻게 하나요?
<monos> 안드로이드 기기로 와이파이 접속해서 네이버 앱만 접속하면 악성코드 바로 다운로드 됨
<jason_kr> 보완도 않하고, 보안도 안합니다. 공유기자체의 기본보안만 사용합니다.
<monos> 공유기 초기화 후 와이파이 암호 바꾸고 aes 보완으로 바꾸고 공유기 접속 암호도 설정해줌
<monos> 제가 공유기 와이파이 해킹만 10번이상 당한거 같아요
<jason_kr> 윗 줄 "안드로이~ 다운로드 됨" 무느 말인지 몰라요.
<jason_kr> 비번 수시로 바꿔 주세요
<jason_kr> 어려운 걸로
<monos> 그래야 할거 같아요
<jason_kr> 지금 ...잠시만요
<monos> 이게 이웃짓인지 누구 소행인지 알고 싶은데
<monos> 로그도 안남더라구요
<monos> 한달동안 몇십번 해킹 당한듯
<jason_kr> 지금 여기 irc 에서도 지금도 마찬가지지만
<monos> 한 일주일 모니터 감시 해볼려고 맘먹고 있어요
<jason_kr> 모노스님은 예전부터 ip 보안 신경 안쓰는 줄 알았는데요?!
<monos> 월래 보안 신경 안쓰고 막 사용했는데요
<jason_kr> 지금도 아이피 노출되어 있고...예전부터 노출된 거 몇 개 있어요.
<monos> 한달동안 해킹 당하다 보니 너무 스트레스가 받아서
<monos> 공유기 리셋을 얼마나 많이 한지 스트레스에요
<monos> 저만 그런게 아니더라구요
<monos> 최근에 12월-1월 지금도 엄청 해킹당하는거 같아요
<monos> 네이버에 검색하면 수드득 나오고 공유기 제작사 게시판에도 엄청나게 글이 올라온다고 해요
<jason_kr> 윗 글 못 보고 좀 후 재 접속
<monos> 전 다른일 하러 잠수 합니다.
<monos> jason_kr: 좋은 밤 보내세요
<jason_kr> 공유기도 컴도 방화벽 설치하고 수시로 지켜 보세요.
<jason_kr> 많이" 라는 숫자도...파악하고요. ^^
<lexlove> hi
<jason_kr> 엄허~
<jason_kr> 누구셔?!!! 왠일요? ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 원래 irc 오셨었나?
<jason_kr> lexlove: hi~
<lexlove> jason_kr, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> jason_kr, 저에게 하시는 말씀이세요?
<jason_kr> 예, 오랫만여요.
<jason_kr> 그러고 보니, 우리가 여기irc 에서 봤군요.
<lexlove> 넵...ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 딴데서 볼 일이 없었죠?!!!
<lexlove> 네 전혀요~
<lexlove> ^^
<jason_kr> jason _kr = jason jang 여요.
<jason_kr> 예. 반갑습니다.
<jason_kr> 금년도 번창하시기 바라고요.
<jason_kr> 날씬 좋쵸? 설은 많이 추워요
<lexlove> 네 성함은 알고 있어요... 저는 임지영입니다.
<jason_kr> 그런데...이시간에 왜?
<jason_kr> 아~ 저도 알죠.
<jason_kr> 페북에서도 잘 보고 있어요.
<lexlove> 아.... 이사하고 남은 컴에 우분투 설치했어요. 지금은 ppt작업중이구요
<lexlove> 아.. ^^
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 예, 자주 봤으면 좋긴 하겠 <--- 일방적인..ㅋㅋㅋ 생각
<lexlove> 제가 sns 잘 못해서 개인적인 신상은 많이 올리지 않고 그냥 퍼오기만 >.<
<lexlove> 저도 자주 오고 싶어요.^^
<jason_kr> 예. ㅋ
<jason_kr> 저 딴 하는 일이 있어서 오늘은 요기까지만. ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 이렇게 뵙겠습니다.
<lexlove> 네 다음에 뵈요~
<jason_kr> 네~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<lexlove> 하이
<jason_kr> 두 분 OL 이 만나셨다?!
<jason_kr> Demonion: 소개를 해 드리렸더니, 나가셨네? LexLove
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> peter
<autowiz> ipeter
<autowiz> 피터
<autowiz> 아이피터 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> autowiz: 아이피터
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아이시  때루 피터 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 별일 없으셨어요?
<ipeter> 쿼리요 쿼리요.
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다 꾸기 놀러왓습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 즐 점심시가 하시고~요,
<jason_kr> lexlove: 지금은 홍일점이신데, 저녁쯤이면 또 다른 OL이 입장한다우, lexlove 안계실 땐, 그 demonian-nick 이 홍일점이었는데... ㅎ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 하이~ 오즈 님
<jason_kr> 위 타자 후  막 식사하고 왔어요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> autowiz: 왔습니다!
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-11
<autowiz> What type of organization do you work for?
<autowiz> Select one.
<autowiz> University
<autowiz> Government Lab / Research Organization
<autowiz> Commercial Organization / Business / Private Industry
<autowiz> Hardware / Software Supplier
<autowiz> Other (specify):
<autowiz> 라는게 있는데 갑 에 대한 걸 묻는걸까요 제가 다니고 있는 회사를 말하는걸까요?
<i7uris> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 h e a d 님
<head|office> 오토위즈님 안녕하세요
<head|office> 아니오즈님
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 졸려죽게서요 ㅜ
<autowiz> 졸릴때는 찬물로 세안을 하시면 도움이 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그런데 너무 졸려서 조금 졸았네요 한 10분정도 ㅎㅎ 그러니까 괜찮네요 ㅎ
<oPeter> 왔습니다.
<oPeter> 오피터 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 하이~
<Seony> autowiz, 갑에 대한게 아니라 현재 무슨 일을 하는지 다니는 회사에 대해 적으라는 얘기에요
<JasonJang> joke에 낚였죠? ㅋ
<autowiz> 그 회사가 하는일이 뭐냐는 건 거지요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 지금 다니는 회사에서 무슨 일을 하시냐는 거에요
<JasonJang> 오~ gag 가 아녔군! 풉
<Seony> 영어권에서 저런 질문을 할 때는, 갑이니 을이니 하는건 당연히 안묻구요
<Seony> 무조건 본인 기준으로 생각하시면 되요
<autowiz> work for 다 보니까 . 예를들면 1 University 가 있으면 내가 대학직원일때만 1번을 할 수 있는건지
<autowiz> 회사에서 내가 대학교지원부분을 담당하고 있으면 1번을 선택하면 되는건지
<autowiz> 살짝 차이가 있는거 같아서 헷갈렸거든요
<Seony> 제 생각에 오즈님의 경우는 1번으로 선택하셔도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 학교직원은 아니지만 일하시는 곳이 학교잖아요
<autowiz> 지금은 반반입니다.
<autowiz> 사이트들 절반은 대학교 이고 절반은 민자 고속도로
<Seony> 그래요?  그러면 다른 항목을 고르는게 좋겠네요
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 항목중에서 가까운걸 고르면 결국1번이 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 뭐 하시는데 직업정보 넣으세요?
<JasonJang> 5번도 있쟎요~
<autowiz> 아니요 그냥 설문조사인데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 인텔 HPC ( 하이 퍼포먼스 컴퓨팅 ) 다녀왔더니 , 추첨해서 $500 준다길래 쓰고 있습니다.... 는 안기ㅗ
<autowiz> 아니고 ..  그냥 열심히 설문조사 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 믿어주셔야 합니다 ^____^
<Seony> 왜죠?
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> [10:19:02] <Seony> 왜죠?
<autowiz> [10:19:06] <Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 4초동안 심장이 얼어 붙는줄 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 저렇게 댓글다는 애들이 많아서 따라해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이제 조금 있으면 홀리찡이 나타나셔서 재미있는 링크를 올려주실 때가 되가는거 같은데요
<head|office> 저 근데
<head|office> 혹시 3벌식 타자 쓰시는분 있으세요?
<head|office> 2벌식하고 3벌식하고 어떤게 더 빠른지 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 익속해지면 3벌식이 더 빠르다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 저희 형이 3벌씩을 몇개월 연습해서 상당한 속도까지 올라갔던적이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 하지만 컴퓨팅은 타자가 전부가 아니라서 뭐 굳이 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 영어는 3벌식 이런게 아니죠? ㅎ
<autowiz> 영어는 qwerty 랑 dvrock 이 있지요
<Seony> 3벌식 연습해보려고 엄청 노력햇는데, 몸에 베인 2벌식을 놓을 수가 없더라구요
<Seony> 제가 3벌식 마스터했으면 어쩌면 속기사라는 직업을 하고있었을지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 속도를 비교하면, 당연히 3벌식이 빠르다고 해요.  압도적이라고 하더라구요...
<autowiz> 3벌식 빨리치기 대회를 한번 하는건 뻘짓일까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사내 대회라도 한번 하고 싶은데요. 재미로
<Seony> 넷마블인가 어딘가에서 타자로 게임하는거 있지 않았었나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 예전에 세이클럽 에서 채팅 많이 할때
<autowiz> 타자 빨리치기 놀이도 하곤 했었습니다.
<Seony> 저도 제 타자실력은 사실 채팅으로 늘은 거랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한명이 원문을 쓰면
<Seony> 옛날에 한창 채팅할 때는 irc에서 5개 채널에 동시에 챗을 했꺼든요
<autowiz> 다른사람들은 가능한빨리 똑같이 써서 올리는거지요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그 덕분에 자칭 국내 2벌식 타자 상위 1% 됐죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오오~~
<razGon_LeO660m> 저두 타자 잘치고 싶은데 힘들더군요.
<autowiz> 게임방 알바 할때 학생들이랑 선생님 한분이 오셔서
<razGon_LeO660m> 한글은 좀 그렇다고 쳐도 영어는..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 속기대회 연습하러 왔다고 하던데
<Seony> 걍 저처럼 겁나 챗질하면 됩니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 900타 이상 나왔던걸로 기억합니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 그러나 저는 부럽지 않았습니다. 저는 영어가 한글보다 두배로 빠르기 때문이었지요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 챗질하기가 생각만큼 쉽지 않아요.ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 2011년도에 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 기록 갱신한 이후로는 한 번도 안해봤네요
<autowiz> 그시절에 일주일에 5시간정도는 한매타자로 영어만 연습한듯 합니다 .
<Seony> 그때 기록갱신해서 스샷 찍고 블로그에 올려놓긴 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㄷㄷㄷ
<head|office> 괴수들이시구뇨
<Seony> 2011년도에 애플 알루미늄 키보드로 낸 단타 기록이 960타였어요
<head|office> 우리 회사 차장분이 3벌식 쓰신다길래
<head|office> 와우
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/10%EB%85%84-%EC%A0%84-%ED%83%80%EC%9E%90%EC%86%8D%EB%8F%84-%EA%B0%B1%EC%8B%A0
<Seony> 이쯤이면 자칭이라고 해도 2벌식 상위 1% 되지않나 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 300타 정도밖에 안나오는데
<head|office> 괴수시네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㄷㄷ
<head|office> 안재봐서 모르겟어요
<Seony> 열심히 챗 하시면 늘어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 보통 300 에서 아무리 나와야 500 정도 나오는데
<autowiz> 그러고 보면 저도 독수리 벗어날려고 안간힘 쓰던때가 기억납니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 독수리 타법 할떄 눈이 제일 빠릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 누가 그랬는데, 제가 3벌식 마스터했으면 2천타 정도 나왓을 거라고 그러더라구요
<head|office> 와우 정말 대단하시네요
<head|office> 예전에
<Seony> 3벌식이 대단한거죠
<head|office> 메모장으로
<autowiz> 네 3벌식 치시는분들 보니까 1300~1400 정도 나오더라구요
<head|office> 장난 삼아 스페이스바 계속 눌르면서 속도 재보니까
<Seony> 네 보통 3벌식은 보통으로 쳐도 평균 700타 정도 나온다고 들었어요
<head|office> 1900타인가 나오는거 같던데
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 그거보다 빠르다는건가..
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> 800만원 달성 기념 접속..
<Seony> 헐 나보다 돈 더 많으시네요
<YESMAN> ㅡ.ㅡ
<head|office> 월급이?!
<YESMAN> 400~500정도
<YESMAN> 될 듯
<Seony> 아 진짜 차를 충동구매한게 타격이 크네요
<YESMAN> 서니찡 무슨 차 지르신?
<Seony> suv하나 샀어요..
<Seony> 연말이라고 세일한다고 해서..
<YESMAN> 베느?
<head|office> 아 월급이 800되시는줄 ㅎㄷㄷ
<head|office> 400~500되도 대단 ㅜㅜ
<YESMAN>  그 금액은 서니찡 정도 되야..
<YESMAN> 전 직업이 아니라
<YESMAN> 좀 그냥 잠시 일시적인 일이라
<YESMAN> 허허
<head|office> 역시 대단하시네유
<YESMAN> 래인지로버
<YESMAN> 구매하셧나
<YESMAN> ..
<head|office> 가난한 건축쟁이는 할말이 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아뇨... 걍 평범한 서민차...
<Seony> 스바루 포레스터 샀어요
<YESMAN> ,...
<YESMAN> 저 요즘
<YESMAN> 2년 커뮤니티 칼리지
<YESMAN> 배관공 쪽을
<YESMAN> 고려 중
<autowiz> 그래도 외제차 사셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ............
<YESMAN> 그래서 현재 가게서 돈 좀 모을까 하는데
<Seony> 외제는 외제죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국에서 보면 다른 나라 차니까...
<autowiz> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 일주일이 한달 같네여
<Seony> 일본차가 수리하기 편해서 일본차 사는게 좀 나아요..
<YESMAN> 독일삼사는
<YESMAN> 어떤가요
<autowiz> YESMAN 그래도 꿈을 향해 간다는건 참 좋은겁니다 하루하루가 뿌듯하고
<YESMAN> 저 지금 꿈이아닌
<YESMAN> 도박같은 심정..
<Seony> 유럽차들은 고장나면 수리비가 많이 드니까 잘 안타죠...
<YESMAN> 이발이나 한 번 하고 와야겟네여
<autowiz> 이발 멋지게 하고 오세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 일본차는 우리나라에서도 많이 들던데.
<razGon_LeO660m> 하긴 유럽차들에 비해선.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 미국차는 조금 나은 편인데. 바가지 씌워서 그러구.
<head|office> 앙
<head|office> 아우
<head|office> 회사동료가
<head|office> 나 비흡연자인데
<head|office> 자꾸 같이 바람쇠러 나가자고
<head|office> 부르고
<head|office> 담배 펴서
<head|office> 간접흡연 자꾸 해요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 냥  냐우        좋아하시는거 같은데요
<Seony> 짜증나시겠네요...  저도 담배 끊은지 오래라 그 고충 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 남자분이신가요?
<head|office> 막상 거절하기도 뭐하고 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 네
<autowiz> 혹시 ...  그런건 아니지요?
<head|office> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<head|office> 뭐욧!
<head|office> 이상한 상상하시는 그것은 절대 아닙니다
<autowiz> 가끔 있더라구요 . ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 이미 와이프 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 농담이구요. 담배피는 입장에서 안피는사람이 같이 가주면 좀 고맙긴한데
<autowiz> 저는 절대로 같이 가자는 말 안하거든요
<head|office> 친한 동료라
<head|office> 같이 바람쇠러 나가자고 하는거 거절하긴 뭐해서
<head|office> 저 들어가면 담배피고 들어오라고 말할려구요
<head|office> 와이프 친구가 간접흡연으로 폐가 많이 상햇다는 이야기를 들을터라 더 걱정이되더라구요
<autowiz> 네 그게 맞는거 같습니다.
<head|office> 이런지가 꽤 되서 아마 폐가많이 상햇을거같애요 ㅜㅠ
<Seony> 간접흡연이 몸에 더 해롭다고 하죠...
<head|office> 네 ㅜㅜ 전에 회사 다니던뗴도
<head|office> 자꾸 윗 상사가
<head|office> 같이 불러서 짜증낫는데
<head|office> 앞으론 말을 해야겟어요
<autowiz> 저도 생각해보니 그랬던적이 있네요 바로 직전 회사에서 팀장님이 팀원중에 담배피는사람이 저밖에 없으니까 자꾸만 불러서 같이 피자고 , 저도 금연할려고 계속 노력중인데 자꾸만 지속적으로 절 꼬드겨서 같이 가시고 .. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그냥 제가 의지가 약한거였겠죠?  ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 상사가
<head|office> 그러면
<head|office> 진짜 용기내서
<head|office> 말해야되요 ㅜㅜ 제 건강을 위해서
<head|office> 저도 느꼇어요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 근데 혼자 피시는거면 좀 미안해서 같이 가드리고 싶은데
<autowiz> 저는 말을 계속 했습니다. 같이 일한지 몇년이 되서 친하기도 했었고
<head|office> 여간 힘드신게 아니셧겟ㅇ요
<autowiz> 근데 여러번 계속 부탁하시듯이 말씀하시는데 자꾸만 따라가서 같이 펴드리고 있는 허헛
<autowiz> 그때는 제가 어리고 경험이 적어서 거절을 잘 못했거든요 ^^
<head|office> 그런건 어쩔수없이
<autowiz> 지금은 효과적으로 거절하는 방법을 배웠습니다.
<head|office> 좀 커야 되는거 같애요
<head|office> 어떤식으로?!
<head|office> 효과적인 방법이 뭐지요?
<autowiz> 비결은 그냥 단칼에 초반에 싹둑 입니다.
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 마자요
<head|office> 단호박이 되어야해요
<autowiz> 물론 상황이 애처롭거나 그런건 고민을 달리 해봐야합니다만
<autowiz> 대부분 미련없이 10초안에 딱 거절 하면 됩니다. 서로에게 좋은 방법인거 같습니다.
<head|office> 건강이 백만금 이에요
<autowiz> 반대 상황도 되어 봤는데 질질 끄는거 질색이거든요
<head|office> 맞아요 맞아
<head|office> 제 회사 동료한테 말햇더니
<head|office> 왜 일찍 말하지 않았냐면서
<head|office> 알겟다고 하네요
<head|office> 다행입니다 저도 거절 잘 못하는 성격이라서
<autowiz> 표현하기전까진 상대방이 어떤 생각인지 모르니까요 , 부부도 친구도 가족도 그걸 말없이 알아치린다는게 힘들지요
<autowiz> 텔레파시도 아니고
<head|office> 말하지 않아도 알아요는 이제 옜말인거같아요
<head|office> 말해야 알아요가 정답인거 같습니다
<head|office> 써니님은 담배 끊으신거 정말 잘하신거에요
<Seony> 저는 오래됐어요 15년쯤 되갈걸요
<Seony> 군대 제대하고나서 어떤 계기로 인해서 끊게 됐죠...
<head|office> 와우
<head|office> 대부분 여자때문에 끊게 되던데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몸을 혹사 시킨다고 누가 그랬거든요. 일부러 몸을 그렇게 피곤하고 아프게 만드냐고 ㅜㅜ  그래서 저도 금연중입니다.
<Seony> 저는 좀 무식해서 끊게됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오즈님 금연 성공하길 기원합니다
<Seony> 얘기를 좀 해드리자면... ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 어떤이야기이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어느날엔가부터 트림이 올라올 때마다 식도가 뜨거운 거에요
<head|office> 위산역류 아닌가요
<Seony> 그게 며칠이 지속되다 점점 뜨거운 느낌이 아니라 통증으로 변하더라구요
<head|office> 아하
<Seony> 네 역류성 식도염이었는데, 저는 무식해서 그게 담배 때문에 그런건줄 알았어요
<autowiz> 담배가 직접적인 원인은 아닐 수 도 있는
<Seony> 무서워서 덜컥하는 마음에 끊었죠
<autowiz> 그래도 몇주 몇달 안피다가 다시피시는경우가 많기는한데
<Seony> 통증이 심해서 나중에 병원 가서 알게됐지만, 어찌저찌해서 끊게 됐어요...
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 오히려 더 좋은계기가 됫네요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몇달까지는 다시 펴도 필만한데, 한 1년 지나면 다시 못펴요
<head|office> 몸이 최곱니다  정말 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 1년 정도가 지나면, 담배 연기가 목에 들어왔을 때 마치 담배 처음 피울 때처럼 목이 아프거든요
<head|office> 맞아요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 간접흡연 하게되면
<Seony> 한 3년쯤 되면, 담배 냄새만 맡아도 수명이 줄어드는 듯한 느낌을 받으면서
<Seony> 죽을 것 같다는 생각이 듭니다 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 짜증이 납니다
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 무지 짜증나죠
<Seony> 예비군 훈련 갔을 때 어디 갈데도 없고 진짜 짜증났어요..
<head|office> 계속 담배 펴대고 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 물을 퍼서 부어주고싶죠
<YESMAN> 와
<YESMAN> 머리 자르고 왔는데
<YESMAN> 이건 뭐 ;;
<YESMAN> 앞 머리 띄우고 다닐거라고 좀 짧게 해달라고 햇더니
<YESMAN> 수습도 불가능 할 정도로 스포츠?
<YESMAN> 일단 앞머리는 없음
<YESMAN> 제 머리가 겁내 좀 어려운거도 있는데
<YESMAN> 스포츠에서 조금만 기루면 대충 밤톨이 처럼 지저분해지는 거 아시죠?
<YESMAN> 근데 그걸 조금 손 본 정도의 느낌
<YESMAN> 그 머리 임..
<YESMAN> 너무 황당하고 화가 치밀어 오르는 걸
<YESMAN> 요즘 스트레스도 너무 받고 해서
<autowiz> 젤 이나 왁스를 잘 바르고 다니셔야 하겠네요
<YESMAN> 11,000 원인데
<YESMAN> 젤이나 왁스 발라지지도 않을정도
<YESMAN> 스포츠 기장이라니까요
<YESMAN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 스포츠 기장에서 조금 더 길어 밤톨이 기장인데
<autowiz> 으음 이발소인가요? 미용실인가요?
<YESMAN> 미용실인데
<YESMAN> 알고본이
<YESMAN> 이분이
<autowiz> 개념 상실이시군요
<YESMAN> 스텝인 거 같더라능
<YESMAN> 평소 같앗으면
<YESMAN> 개쌍욕 날릴정도로
<YESMAN> 심각하게 잘랏음
<YESMAN> 근데 제가 요즘 스트레스도 너무 받고
<autowiz> 저는 작년가을쯤에 삭발을 했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 제가 전공이 미용이라
<YESMAN> 저도 작년에 삭발햇엇어여
<YESMAN> 엘베 수리공 할때
<autowiz> 이제한 2~3cm 정도 자랐네요
<YESMAN> 빡쳐서  3mm 햇는데
<YESMAN> 이번엔 자동 스포츠
<YESMAN> ;;
<YESMAN> 지금 너무 짜증나서
<YESMAN> 그 사람한테 웃으면서 잘 해주고
<YESMAN> 팁으로 2만원 줫음
<YESMAN> 내가 오히려 웃고 말도 더 걸고 팁 주고 참은거임
<YESMAN> 내가 만만해 보엿나
<YESMAN> 스텝을 붙여주네
<YESMAN> 근데 전 전공이 미용이라
<YESMAN> 한편으론 마음이 영 그래서
<autowiz> 아.. 미용이 전공이셨구나
<YESMAN> 화 안내고 걍 돈 더 썻네요
<YESMAN> 앞 머리가
<YESMAN> 없음
<YESMAN> 그 스포츠로 밀고 나면
<YESMAN> 앞머리 약간 자라면
<YESMAN> 아주 약간 튀어나오잖음?
<YESMAN> 미량의 회전이 가능한 그 앞머리
<YESMAN> 딱 그정도 인데
<YESMAN> ;;
<YESMAN> 기가 찰 노릇
<YESMAN> 총 31,000
<YESMAN> 씀
<autowiz> 고딩때로 돌아가신듯한 느낌도 드시겠네요
<YESMAN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 오 머리 자르고 왓네?
<YESMAN> 이 느낌이 아님
<YESMAN> 야 넌 미친 일하는데 삭발을 하면 어떻게하냐
<YESMAN> 이 소리 바로 나올 듯
<autowiz> 저도 한번 급해서 집가까운데 갔다가 황당하게 머리가 나온적이 있어서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 제가 농담으로 올릴 머리가 없네요... 라고 하니까
<autowiz> 머리 자르기 전에 자세히 설명을 더 잘 하셨어야 하나 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 지가 당황해서 왁스 바르고 다니실거죠..
<YESMAN> 이러길래
<YESMAN> 아니요 걍 올리고 다닐 건데 올릴 게 없네요.. 라고 하고
<YESMAN> 만원 더 줫음
<YESMAN> 그리고 나갓다가 다시 들 와서 조금 더 수선 받고
<YESMAN> 그리고 팁으로 또 마누언 더 줫음
<YESMAN> 근데 이쁜 건 아닌데
<YESMAN> 참하게 생긴게 제  타입임
<autowiz> 허...
<autowiz> ㄹ    .... 이군요
<YESMAN> 전 안경 벗엇을때
<autowiz> her ...  그녀가 딱 타입이신거였군요
<YESMAN> 그 잔상이
<YESMAN> 거짓이길 믿었는데
<YESMAN> 시발..
<YESMAN> 제가 꼬X 길이가 변신하면 15 가량 되는데
<YESMAN> 그 손가락의 길이로 이마 첨부터 원래 잇던 거 까지 비례해서 측정
<YESMAN> 그리고 결과
<YESMAN> 7~8센치가 잘렷는데
<autowiz> 앞머리가요? 으미
<YESMAN> 그게 이마 첨 부터 눈섭 약간 밑 까지임
<YESMAN> 네
<YESMAN> 근데 그게 앞머리가 거의 끝까지 다 잘렷다고
<YESMAN> 보시면 되요
<YESMAN> 실수 정도가 아니라
<YESMAN> 없음
<autowiz> 어떻게 그럴 수가...
<autowiz> 가발을 쓸 수 도 없고
<YESMAN> 삭박 할 수도 없어요
<YESMAN> 왠줄 암?
<YESMAN> 이게 삭발에서 조금 자라면 딱 그모습임
<YESMAN> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게든 버티셔야 겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 작년에 삭발 해봐서 알지만
<YESMAN> 여기선 최소 2달  있어야 사람 됨
<YESMAN> 호언장담
<YESMAN> 설마 내가 아무 야단도 안쳤는데
<samahui> 점심시간입니다~ 즐겁고 맛있는 식사시간들 되세요~
<YESMAN> 팁 준 거 잘해서 준거라고 생각은
<YESMAN> 안햇으면 좋겟음
<YESMAN> ..
<YESMAN> samahui
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~ ^^
<YESMAN> 그리고 그 미용실 웃긴게 옆에 사장같이 보이는 사람 잇는데
<autowiz> 맛점 하셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요 ^^
<YESMAN> 오히려 제가 눈치보는 기분
<YESMAN> 그리고 팁도 2장 주고
<YESMAN> 내가 눈치 봄
<YESMAN> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 왜 눈치를 보셨어요? ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 걍 얘 뭐냐 하는 눈으로 보길래
<YESMAN> 질러 줄려다가
<YESMAN>  머리 자른애가 그러면
<YESMAN> 심하게 털리거든여
<YESMAN> 지금도 제가 어느정도 눈치줘서
<autowiz> 그렇지요 거참 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 조금 털릴텐데
<YESMAN> 소리 질럿으면
<YESMAN> 존내 털렷어여
<YESMAN> 그래도 지금 건 약간 털려도
<YESMAN> 참을만 할거에여
<YESMAN> 2만원 줫으면
<YESMAN> 기분 좋아짐
<YESMAN> 가위질이 겁내 느렷을때 부터
<YESMAN> 알아봤어야 하는데..
<YESMAN> 참하게 묶은 그 머리를 보고 있는 바람에..
<autowiz> 과거는 과거고
<autowiz> 현실과 미래를 대비해야 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<YESMAN> 내 기분 풀려고
<YESMAN> 준거지만
<YESMAN> 돈을 괜히 줫나 싶기도 하넹
<YESMAN> 이거면 키스방 1시간인데
<YESMAN> ㅅㅂ..
<YESMAN> 덕분에 머리감고 나서 앞으로 한 번 뒤로 한 번 닦으면 게임오버.
<autowiz> 잘 준겁니다. .. 라고 생각하는게 편할거 같습니다 ...  이미 과거지사
<YESMAN> 아니..
<YESMAN> 뒷머리는 또 길어..
<autowiz> 뭣하면 다음주에 또 머리 깍으러 가서 전번 따시지요
<YESMAN> 뭐지 이건..
<YESMAN> 울프컷인가..
<YESMAN> 그럴 와꾸가 안됨
<YESMAN> 그리고  ㅡㅡ 자를 머리가
<YESMAN> 거의 안남앗엉여..
<YESMAN> 좀 더 치면 살색임..'
<autowiz> 외계인컷이라고 머리 뒤 쪽으로만 길게 기르는게 유행하지는 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> ;;
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A538829674
<autowiz> 저도 하나 사볼까 고민중에 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> ;;;
<autowiz> 싼대요 ... 작년인가 제작년에
<autowiz> 여자 동기가 머리 붙인다고 하더니 . 뭐 그것도 제료에따라 많이 달라지긴 하는데 꽤 미쌌....  아 그건 사람이 손으로 일일이 묶었었네요 ... 인건비가
<autowiz> 재료
<autowiz> 저는 다양한 경험을 해보는게 인생의 묘미라고 생각합니다. 마음이 아프고 가슴이 아프지만 ㅠㅠ 그래도 살아야 하지 않겠습니까
<YESMAN> ;;
<YESMAN> 아 오늘 또 일 가야되
<YESMAN> 진짜;;
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 돈 주고 나니 더 자증나네요
<YESMAN> 가만 생각해보니 내거 될거도 아니고
<YESMAN> 내가 왜 팁을 2만원이나 줬지
<YESMAN> ㅡㅡ;
<YESMAN> 진짜 샤우팅 나올 정도로 떡같이 짤랏는ㄷㅇ
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 피곤한데 배고프네요 고민 중
<YESMAN> 밥 먹으러 갈까 아님 잘까
<YESMAN> 선택장애;;
<autowiz> 피곤할때는 일단 잡니다.
<autowiz> 배고픈건 너무 바쁘지만 않으면 간식으로라도 때우거나 그냥 참는 방법이 있습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 잠시 이성의 끈을 놓으신걸지도 허헛 허허헛
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<commania> 맛점들 하셨나요?
<head|office> 맛점 하셧습니까 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 맛점 하자마자 일을 ㅜㅜ
<commania> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<oPeter> 아. 늘어지네요.
<oPeter> 써니님 언제 오세요.
<oPeter> 보고 싶어요.
<Seony> 아마 4월 중순쯤요
<oPeter> 저...저랑 데이트 해주실꺼죠?
<oPeter> 데헷~!
<oPeter> 푸허허허
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 죄송합니다.
<oPeter> 엔젤 아주머니랑 날짜는 맞춰보실 생각이신가요?
<Seony> 일단 제 날짜가 확실히 정해지고나서 다시 얘기하기로 했어요
<Seony> 그분도 아마 4월에서 5월 사이에 오실 거 같아요
<Seony> 셋이 다 같이 평일 저녁에 한 번 뵈요
<lex_work> 평일 저녁!!! -ㅇ-
<Seony> 주말은 일주일에 2일 밖에 없는데 모든 사람들이 주말에 만나고 싶어하거든요..
<samahui> 전 평일에도 가능합니다
<samahui> 저녁이면 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 주말은 거의 식구나 친척 친구들이고...
<Seony> 아니면 못만나는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사마휘님도 꼭 뵈고 가야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 오시면 꼭 뵙죠
<samahui> 돌아가는 비행기에 저도 싣고 가셔도 되요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하와이 가서 살랍니다 ㅜㅜ 여기 너무 추워요
<Seony> 여기는 요즘 일교차가 좀 있어요
<Seony> 낮엔 좀 더운데, 밤에 옷 안입고 자면 감기 걸리는 정도?
<samahui> 전 한달넘게 감기가 떨어지지 않고 있어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<razGon_LeO660m> 딱좋은 봄날씨군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 요즘 독감 돌고 있습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 학교 중심으로 아주 배양중.
<samahui> 목이 잠기고 콧물나고 기침나고... 병원갔더니 기침 심하게 해서 성대결절까지 보이네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 학교를 중심으로 배양되고 있는건가요?
<samahui> 무섭네요
<samahui> 전 일땜시 외근이요 ㅜㅜ 추운데 돌아댕기기 싫군요. 다녀오겠습니다 나중에 뵈요
<head|office> 리하이욤 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 키보드 를 쓰는데
<head|office> 손이 붕 떠서 손목에 부담이 계속 가요
<head|office> 키보드 올리는 거 쓰시는 편이세요>
<Seony> 저는 잘 안씁니다
<head|office> 내려보니까
<head|office> 더 편하네요 무조건 올리는게 편한걸줄 알았는데
<Seony> 계속 올려서 쓰시다가 갑자기 내려서 일시적으로 편해지신 걸 수도 있어요
<head|office> 아 정말요>
<Seony> 일하시면서 한 자세보단 종종 바꿔부세요
<head|office> 그래봐야겠어요
<head|office> 근데일시적으로 편해진건지
<head|office> 아니면 이게 맞는건지는 모르지만
<head|office> 손목에 부담이 확실히 덜 가네요
<Seony> 몸에 맞는 자세를 찾으셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 네 ㅎㅎ 그런가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 단축키 누르기도 훨씬 편하고 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 써니님 키보드는
<head|office> 손목쪽에 받침대 없는거죠?
<Seony> 네 없어요
<Seony> 저도 키보드 올리는게 편한줄 알고있었는데,
<Seony> 손목에 계속 무리가 오면서 내려보니까 엄청 편하더라구요...
<Seony> 그 이후로는 안올려서 쓰고있는데, 생각해보면 키보드 올리면 손목도 따라올라가서 부담이 많이 가죠..
<head|office> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 팔목쪽이 책상에 걸터 있어서 손목만 까딱 대면서 하니까 훨씬 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 왼쪽 손목이 부담이 많이 갔엇는데 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 써니님 그러고 보닉
<head|office> 보니까 오래 작업하다보면 손이 저리고 그러진 않으세요? ㅎ
<Seony> 저리진 않아요
<head|office> 다행이네요
<head|office> 저리면 터널 증후군 증상이라는데
<head|office> 손목터널즈우군
<Seony> 네 저는 저리지는 않아요
<autowiz> 저는 게임열심히 할때만 저립니다. 오른손 손목에서 새끼손가락쪽 부분을 책상에 짚고 손가락이랑 손목만으로 마우스 컨트롤 할때가 많거든요
<autowiz> 더 오래하면 두 손이 모두 손가락 마디마디가 아파 옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 마우스 때문에 그렇지 않나요?
<oPeter> 맥미니에서 화면 잠김 후, 다시 돌아왔을때, 자꾸 블루투스가 끊기네요. 사용하지 않음으로 뜹니다.
<oPeter> 혹시 같은일을 겪으시는 분들 해결방책 있으신지요?
<Seony> 화면이 잠기는게 아니라, 잠자기로 들어갔다가 깨는 걸 수도 있어요
<oPeter> 잠자기 ㅡ> 깨기 하면 블투가 끊길수도 있나요?
<oPeter> 설정을 다시 확인해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 잠잤다가 일어났는데 당연히 블루투스가 끊겼다 연결되는 거잖아요...
<oPeter> 근데 증상은
<oPeter> 블루투스 사용가능하지 않음이라고 뜹니다..ㅠ
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 블루투스를 껐다켜보세요
<oPeter> 블루투스 끄기가 안됩니다.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 끄기 버튼을 눌러도
<oPeter> 변화가 없어요.
<oPeter> =_=a
<Seony> 재부팅 하셔야겠네요...
<oPeter> sp
<oPeter> 네
<oPeter> 보통 리스타트를 하는데
<oPeter> 화면잠금이 3분인가로 해놔서
<oPeter> 퍽하면 재푸팅하는게 꽤 번거롭네요.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 화면보호기랑 절전모드랑 적절히 새로 설정을 하시지요
<oPeter> 네네 다시한번 확인해보겠습니다.
<oPeter> 진짜 절전모드로 되는거 아닐까요!?
<oPeter> 컴터 잠자기는 않함
<oPeter> 디스플레이 잠자기는 2분
<oPeter> 하드디스크 잠자지 상태 해지체크 해둔 상태인데 이러네요.
<Seony> 디스플레이가 꺼졌을 때 자동으로 잠자기 방지하는 것도 체크하셨어요?
<autowiz> 다른컴이 있으면 옆에서 핑이 가는지 테스트를 해보는건 어떨까요?
<oPeter> 음...
<oPeter> Seony: 디스플레이 꺼졌을때 자동으로 잠자기 방지 첵은 어디에 있는지 잘 안보입니다..ㅠ
<oPeter> 오즈님, 잠자기 상태에서 팀뷰어를 사용한적이 있어서 왠지 핑은 갈것 같아요.
<Seony> oPeter, https://www.dropbox.com/s/lisqje5dp3kkgbc/Screenshot%202016-01-10%2021.06.10.png
<Seony> oPeter, 맨 위에꺼요
<oPeter> Seony: 헐퀴. 그 옵션은 제 맥미니에는 없는데요.
<Seony> 그럼 잠시만요 제 맥미니를 좀 볼께요
<oPeter> 그 에너지 세이버 옵션에서 저는 그것을 제외한 4개만 체크할 수 있습니다.
<Seony> oPeter, https://www.dropbox.com/s/5yjpt8sqiazq8b9/Screenshot%202016-01-10%2021.09.30.png?dl=0
<Seony> 상단 컴퓨터 슬립은 Never로 해놓으시면 잠자기 기능이 꺼질 거에요...
<oPeter> 네. 네버로 해놓았고,
<oPeter> 4개의 체크중, 맨 위에것은 체크해제해 놓았습니다.
<oPeter> 저는 잠을 안재우는 고문을 하고 있는것입니다!!!!
<oPeter> ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 그냥 이제 유선 마우스 써야겠어요.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/fqvqGYJS/Screenshot_2016-01-11-15-25-28-1.png
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 힘내세요 홀녀님.
<oPeter> 전 평균 -10%입니다.
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 다시 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 퇴근시간이 다되어갑니다.
<lex_work> 오늘 왜 바빴지? ㅎㅎ 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕히 가세요 lex 님~~
<autowiz> 저도 퇴근합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 영화보러 왔어요. ^^
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3959
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이거 재밌네요 http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=227899&s_no=227899&page=1
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 조기출근했어요.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 오늘 날씨 춥네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 오늘부터 몇일간은 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 프리입니다. 장모님. 마눌님. 아이들. 어머님 이렇게 5분 제주도로.
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 홀로 3일.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 게임해야지..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오오ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 게임 하세요?
<lex_work> 와~
<autowiz> 금쪽같은 진정한 휴가군요
<razGon_LeO660m> 도미네이션이요.
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 이거 하면서 책읽고 내일 스터디 준비해야죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 원래는 애들 땜시 병원에서 하고 갓는데. 날씨가 추워서 집에서 간식먹으면서 하려구요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음 처음 듣는 게임이네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔지 봐야겠다
<razGon_LeO660m> COC같은 게임입니다. 넥슨 퍼블리싱.
<razGon_LeO660m> 문명의 COC화
<Work^Seony> 문명같은 느낌도 있네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 옙
<Work^Seony> 온라인 게임이에요?
<lex_work> 폰게임?
<razGon_LeO660m> COC보다 현질해도 표시가 납니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 예ㅃ
<razGon_LeO660m> 모바일 게임입니다.
<lex_work> 광고 많이 하던데요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저는 HIT
<lex_work> 저희 회사 모두 HIT 해요. 대화에 낄수가 없어서 하게 됐어요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라즈곤님도 스팀에 입문해보실 생각은 없으세요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 스팀 짱 좋던데요. 제가 지금 못하는게 슬퍼요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 엔딩도 못봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 디스아너드요?
<lex_work> 네
<Work^Seony> 디스아너드가 플레이타임이 꽤 길더라구요
<razGon_LeO660m> 문명 beyond the earth 로 몇번 마스터 하고 힘들어서..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오래 하실 수 있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_LeO660m> 오래 집중해서 하는거 하면 마눌님의 분노게이지 상승 결국은 필살기 쓰실거임
<razGon_LeO660m> 게다가 아시죠? 체력 1/4남고 분노게이지 풀이면 초필살기 나오는거
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 한번 당하고 난뒤에 대항해시대 온라인 끊었죠
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 제 권리를 주장해서 쟁취했죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 근 2년을 한게임인데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 권리 주장하기엔...ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 저는 제가 좋아해서...^^;
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 티비 보고 인터넷 하고 하고싶은거 다 하는데, 왜 저는 하고싶은거 딱 하나도 못하게 하느냐 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나 게임 못하게 할거면 너도 티비 보지 마라 그거죠
<lex_work> 오~
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러구 싶은데
<lex_work> 같이 하면 참 좋을텐데 취미를 공유한다는게 쉽지 않죠? ^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 애들이라는 변수가 끼면 설득력을 잃게 됩니다.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 같이 하려고 노력을 많이 해봤는데, 제 와이프는 게임 자체를 싫어해요
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 여자들은 머리쓰는거 싫어함.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까, 손에 잡히지 않는 허상에 시간 쓰는걸 상당히 아까워하더라구요
<razGon_LeO660m> 문명같은게... 정말 리프레싱하는데 도움되는데.
<lex_work> 생각차이가 좀 있군요..
<Work^Seony> 게임에 대한 고정관념이 박혀있는 상태에서 그걸 아예 바꾸려고 하지 않는 거 같아요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 그게 문제가 뭔지 보니.
<razGon_LeO660m> 저랑 분야가 다르더군요.
<lex_work> 전 게임이 현실에서도 조금은 도움이 된다고 생각하는데
<Work^Seony> 저는 게임을 많이 하니까 제 와이프 같은 경우는 요즘 게임 수준이나 게임이 어떤지 잘 이해하고 있거든요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 부끄러운 이야기지만 마눌님은 역사 거의 모릅니다.
<lex_work> 제가 운전을 배우기 전에 니드포스피드를 했었거든요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 영화사도에서 사도 세자가 죽는다니깐 죽어?
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러더군요.
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 답답해서 뭐라고 막하고..
<razGon_LeO660m> 세계경제가 이러니 금리가 올라가면 나중에 부동산 문제될거다 라고 말하니
<razGon_LeO660m> 이해하는척...
<Work^Seony> 모른다기보단, 관심이 없는거 같은데요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 왜 오르냐라고 말하는
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅠ.ㅠ
<lex_work> 관심이 없는거네요.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 정답.
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 소위 석사 학위까지 받은 사람이 그런다는게 이해가 안되서요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 해외여행을 가고 싶어하면서
<razGon_LeO660m> 왜 가는지 거기에 대한 공부도 안하고..
<razGon_LeO660m> 뭐 목적이 다르지만.
<razGon_LeO660m> 일본 오사카 가면서 역사적인 내용들에 대해서 왜 여기가 잘되었는지 일본사 공부해서 이야기 해주는데..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 가서 보고오면 되지 뭐 그런 스타일인가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 스펙트럼이 달라요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 예를 들면 오사카 성이 가지는 의미.
<razGon_LeO660m> 직접 가보니... 역시 일본은 전쟁에 최적화된 민족이구나 생각이 들더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 우리나라 경북궁이 아니라 전투요새더군요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 제 와이프랑 성격이 많이 달라서 처음엔 그게 좀 스트레스였는데 나중에는 그 "다름"을 인정해서 받아들였꺼든요...  근데 그 다름으로 인해서 저한테 뭔가를 제한하려는건 무조건 저항합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 뭐 같음으로써 생기는 불만도 있을거에요.^^
<Work^Seony> 그럴 수도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 어제 마션봤어요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 이번 설에 대만갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 마지막 탈출하면서 우는 장면에서 울컥하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 여기는 나중에 애들 데리고 갈것을 제인생중에 계획햇기때문에.
<lex_work> 배에서 안테나파편 뺄때 제가 손에 너무 힘을 주고 있더군요.
<autowiz> 마션 참 재미있었습니다.
<lex_work> 대만 잘 다녀오세요.^^
<lex_work> 보고난 후 좀 행복해졌습니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 최근영화중엔 내부자들 완전 재미있었습니다. 근래 2~3년 안에 나온영화중에서 으뜸인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 개인적으로는 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 아직 내부자들 못봤는데 봐야겠군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만이 학습관광이라는 테마만들긴 좋은데.
<razGon_LeO660m> 이유가.
<razGon_LeO660m> 1. 세계4대 박물관중인 고궁박물관
<razGon_LeO660m> 2. 풍화와 침식에 대한 관람. -야류해상공원
<Work^Seony> 대만을 아직 안가봐서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 3. 대리암과 화산암의 지형적모습. - 타이루거 협곡.
<razGon_LeO660m> 4. 동양최대의 동물원 -타이베이동물원.
<razGon_LeO660m> 5. 대항해시대때 무역항인 단수이
<razGon_LeO660m> 이게 대항해 시대 온라인 게임하면 당시에 서양의 동양 특히 극동에 대한 무역의 열망이 보이더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 당시 상황을 보면 우리나라는 현실을 너무 외면하지 않았는지 생각이 들더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 체제유지를 위한 쇄국...
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만은 지리적인 위치와 중앙정부와 멀리 떨어져서 생긴 상황때문에 개방적일수밖에 없었죠.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇죠... 지리적인 문제도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 중국과의 관계도 그렇고..
<razGon_LeO660m> 참 특이한게
<razGon_LeO660m> 일본의 식민지배를 같이 받았는데 우리나라와 비슷한시기에
<razGon_LeO660m> 일본 좋아합니다
<Work^Seony> 대만은, 일본이 대만의 근대화에 도움을 줬다고 생각하더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-12
<razGon_LeO660m> 예
<razGon_LeO660m> 실제로 중앙 정부로부터 관심자체를 못받았거든요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 해방이후에도 대만에 투자 해줫죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 홍콩도 마찬가지입니다.
<Work^Seony> 음 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 홍콩은 좀 다르지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 거기는 영국지배령이어서...
<razGon_LeO660m> 중국에게 작은 바위섬의 대여는 당시 전쟁의 결과에 비해서는 괜찮은 대가였죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 큰카테고리에서는 다르긴하죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 아니 같죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 세부적으로 다른거지.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 겁나게 추운 좋은 아침 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 감기가 오래 가더니 기침을 심하게 해서 성대결절이 왔답니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 목소리가 안나와요;;
<Work^Seony> 흐 저런... 고생하시네요
<samahui> 요즘 일이 많고 ... 또 연말연시 노는데 집중했더니 ㅎㅎ;; 쉬지를 못했네요
<samahui> 연기 잠과 밥이 보약입니다
<samahui> 제때 먹고 제때 자는것 이상 건강을 지키는건 없는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<samahui> 요 몇일 약먹고 푹 자니까 감기는 좀 떨어지는데... 이미 버린 목은 언제나 되야 돌아올지...
<Work^Seony> 그거 회복되는데 시간 좀 걸리는거 같더라구요
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<Work^Seony> 오 임수다
<imsu> 맨날 "오"가 붙네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 임수 요즘 무슨 일 해?
<imsu> 그냥 잡일 해요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 수리해?
<imsu> 어영구영 놀아용 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 머 재미난거 없나 물색중이용 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 분야로?
<imsu> 글쎄요~ 흠.. 그냥 컴터죠 뭐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 외국으로 박사 갈 생각 없고?
<imsu> 가고는 싶은데
<imsu> 정말 가고는 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가버려요
<imsu> 어케 가죵? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 무작정
<samahui> 걍
<Work^Seony> GRE 시험보고 지원해봐야지
<samahui> 훌쩍
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> GRE 어려워요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 박사는 보통 월급 받으면서 공부하니까 돈 없어도 할 수 있을 거야
<imsu> 루트 좀 알려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> GRE 별명이 지랄이 라고 하지
<Work^Seony> 지랄같이 어렵다고 해서...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 루트는... 일단 GRE를 봐
<Work^Seony> GRE는 2개로 나뉘어져있는데, 하나는 영어고 하나는 전공이야
<imsu> GRE 보면 다 해결되용?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 들어봐 설명해줄께
<imsu> 추천서 써주시게용? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 영어는 조낸 어려워.  진짜 지랄같이 어려워
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 석사 이상 가려면 외국인 내국인 할 거 없이 무조건 봐야해서
<Work^Seony> 나도 석사나 가볼까해서 봤는데,
<Work^Seony> 나름 미국에서 7년 넘게 산 나도 점수가 거의 빵점에 가깝게 나왔어
<imsu> 헐~
<imsu> 저보고 그걸 어케 보시라고..
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 미국애들도 공부 안하면 점수가 안나오는 시험이야
<imsu> 넘 과대평가 하시는거 아닙니깡? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 석사 마치고 박사 준비하는 애들이 1년 반 정도를 준비하는 시험이지
<Work^Seony> 어차피 영어잖아..
<imsu> 1,2년 미친듯이 공부해야할거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 단어 많이 알면 유리한 시험이니까...
<imsu> 그 동안 돈은.... 어디서 나옵니깡? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 보통 명문대일수록 GRE 스코어가 높아야하고,
<imsu> 저는 빈 털털이 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그렇지 않은 학교는 GRE 커트라인이 따로 없어
<imsu> 아 글쿤요
<Work^Seony> 우리 학교 같은 경우는 걍 형식상으로 보는 시험 취급하는 교수도 있어
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면...
<Work^Seony> gre에 나오는 단어들이 평소에 쓸 일이 거의 없는 단어들이거든...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼,...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 gre 전공시험이 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 전산학이 있거든
<imsu> 아~ 그럼 엄청 힘들겠네요 ..
<Work^Seony> 일반적으로는 전공시험은 꼭 안치뤄도 돼
<Work^Seony> 근데, GRE 전공시험을 봐서 점수가 조낸 높으면 입학이 쉬워져
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 박사 입학할 때 학교들마다 커리큘럼이 조금씩 다를 수 있짢아
<Work^Seony> 여기서, gre 성적이 높으면 필수 이수과목을 안봐도 되게 해주는 곳도 있고 그래
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그렇게 해서 점수가 나오면,
<imsu> 자격증같은 거군요
<Work^Seony> 자격증이라기보단, 걍 시험이지 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자기소개서랑 학업계획서, 추천서 이런 것들을 갖고 학교들마다 서류전형으로 응시를 하면
<Work^Seony> 해당 교수들이 지원서를 모아놓고 회의를 해
<Work^Seony> 박사학위 지원하는 학생이 공부하고 싶어하는 분야와 공부해왔던 분야,
<Work^Seony> 그리고 담당교수가 연구하고 싶은 분야가 맞아떨어지면 받아주는 식이지
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 근데 회의까지 해요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 철두철미하고만..
<Work^Seony> 우리 학교 전산학과에 백경임 교수님이라고 계시거든
<Work^Seony> 그분 전문분야가 Bioinformatics랑 컴퓨터 비전이거든
<Work^Seony> 니가 만약 컴퓨터 비전 쪽으로 학업계획서랑 이런저런 서류를 작성해서 제출하면
<Work^Seony> 이 교수님이 상당히 관심을 갖겠지
<Work^Seony> 그분이 관심있어하는 분야랑 맞으니깐...
<imsu> 컴퓨터 비전이라면
<imsu> 영상처리에요?
<Work^Seony> 영상처리 쪽
<imsu> 오~
<imsu> 근데 거기 GRE봐야하죠?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 내가 이 학생의 지도교수를 맡겠다 하면 입학이 결정되는거지
<Work^Seony> 음... 학교 홈피 보니까,
<imsu> 여기가 X-ray 장비 만드는 회사인데 영상처리하려고 왔더니 이상한 일만 맡게 되어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영어는 봐야하는데, 전공시험은 폐지되서 못본다네
<imsu> GRE만 보면 되용?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> gre영어만 보면 되고, 커트라인은 없대
<imsu> 오~ 솔깃하당~
<Work^Seony> 토플도 봐야할 거야
<imsu> 켁
<imsu> 영어 공부 하나도 안해놨는데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 토플 점수만 괜찮으면 gre는 좀 못봐도 괜찮을 거야
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 이런 식으로 진해오대
<Work^Seony> 진행돼
<imsu> 그럼 중요한건~ 토플 + 교수 관심 분야
<imsu> 이렇게 요약이 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 교수의 관심분야보다는 너의 관심분야가 더 중요한 거지
<imsu> 네네~
<Work^Seony> 학생이 교수를 고르는게 아니라, 교수가 학생을 고르는 거야
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안냐세여~
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭.. 빡시군 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<head|office> 아침에 졸려죽는줄 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> ㄱ리고엄청 춥네요
<imsu> 잘가세요~
<imsu> 데햇~~~~
<imsu> Work^Seony: 요즘은 만년필의 매력에 빠져서리~ 히힛
<Work^Seony> 너처럼 전산학 기초가 튼튼한 사람일수록 여기서는 취업하기 좋아
<imsu> 제가 뭐 튼튼한가요.
<imsu> 그냥 대충.. 책보고 도와드린게 다죠 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 왜 대부분은 코딩할 때 알고리듬이니 뭐니 하는거 아예 신경끄고 하잖아...
<Work^Seony> 그게 다 배웠는데 까먹어서 그런 것도 있지만,
<imsu> 한국에서는 그런거 신경쓰면 느려서 능력없다는 소리 들어용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기초가 되어있는 사람들이면 일할 때 항상 그런걸 생각하면서 코딩하더라고...
<Work^Seony> 한국에서야 속도를 중요하게 생각하니까 그렇겠지만 여기는 안그래
<imsu> 한줄 짜는데도 저는 시간이 오래 걸리는데 좀 뭔가 안맞는거 같더라구요
<imsu> 내용 보다는 기교를 더 중요시하는 것 같아서....
<Work^Seony> 여기는 시간에 대해서는 더 관대하니깐...
<imsu> 그렇다고 뭐 제가 완성도 있는 코딩을 하는건 아니지만.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 구글 같은 데에서 프로그래머 면접 일화 많이 있잖아..
<Work^Seony> 그런 것만 봐도 알지..
<Work^Seony> 근데 타이틀에 ph.d 찍혀있으면 더 빡시게 보겠지만..
<imsu> 전 요즘에 그동안 뭐했나 싶더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 임수는 m.s 찍혀있으니까 쫌 더 빡시게 보긴 할 거야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 실력은 개뿔도 없고.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> m.s == 석사?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ Master in Science
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 겉멋만 잔뜩 들어서 정작할 수 있는게 없더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 예전에 구글에서 전화면접 보는데, 전화로 코딩 시켜서 좀 황당했었지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전화로 코딩을 시켜요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 모른다고 하니까, 그러면 그냥 의사코드로라도 해보래
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거 패스하고나니까, 자기네 엔지니어가 본격적인 인터뷰를 할거래
<Work^Seony> 그때는 구글독스 같은 걸로해서 실제 코딩하는걸 직접 봐
<Work^Seony> 난 그거는 겁나서 포기했는데,
<Work^Seony> 그거 패스하고나면 본사로 부르지
<imsu> 오~
<Work^Seony> 거기서 하루종일 면접 봐
<imsu> 완전 사람을 다 헤집나 보네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 코딩 스타일 이런거 다 보나보당
<Work^Seony> 나야 경험이 없으니까 잘 모르겠지만, 수기 보면 문제를 해결해나가는 과정을 중요시한다네
<Work^Seony> 아니 코딩 스타일은 쓰잘데기 없는거고,
<Work^Seony> 뭐 알고리즘 자료구조 같은 전산학의 기초를 아주 중요하게 본다던데
<imsu> 아~ 그래요?
<imsu> 조으다~
<Work^Seony> 그리고 어떤 문제를 던져주고,
<imsu> 공부 좀 더 해 놓을걸
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 면접자도 같이 그걸 풀어나가는 과정을 본대
<Work^Seony> 정답을 맞추는걸 보는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 푸는지를 본다더라고..
<imsu> 문제 접근 방식 및 해결방안 도출 과정을 본다는 거군요?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 구글 전화면접 본다고 한창 알아봤었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글치
<imsu> 재미는 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그 도출과정에서, 면접자가 알고있는 정답과는 다른 풀이방식을 보여줄 수도 있잖아
<Work^Seony> 그런걸 아주 중요시하게 보는거지
<imsu> 글쵸~
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 뱅기값 호텔값 다 대줘
<imsu> 예전에 가끔 학교 숙제나오면 자료구조랑 상관없이 저혼자 이상하게 짜서 결과나오곤 했는데
<Work^Seony> 내가 알기로, 구글 뿐만 아니라 왠만한 IT기업들 다 이런 식으로 해
<imsu> 컴공과 애가 이렇게 짜도 결과가 나오냐고 그런적은 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아, ibm, 페북 등등...
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 재밌겠당~
<Work^Seony> 근데 구글 본사까지 가서 면접볼 실력이면,
<imsu> 자료구조 다 까먹었지만...
<Work^Seony> 내 생각인데, 다른 왠만한 회사들은 취업할 정도는 되지않을까 싶은데...
<imsu> 그러겠죠?
<imsu> 프로그램에 반미친 사람들만 뽑는거 아니엥? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 누가 그러더라고...
<Work^Seony> 구글 가면 죄다 박사 아니면 석사잖아
<Work^Seony> 근데 개중에서 학사들도 있대
<Work^Seony> 걔들은 얼마나 괴물이겠냐고 그러더라고
<Work^Seony> 막상 구글가서 일하면 엄청 스트레스 받는다더라
<Work^Seony> 같이 일하는 사람들이 다 괴물인데, 자기 혼자만 뒤떨어지는 거 같아서 공부 엄청 한다더라고..
<imsu> 그렇긴 하겠네요
<imsu> 전문용어.... ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 거기서도 짤리는 사람들도 엄청 많고 그렇대
<imsu> 힘들게 들어가서 짤리면...
<Work^Seony> 일하는 분위기야 자유스럽겠지만, 자기들 스스로가 스트레스를 받아서 편하게 일을 못하는 사람들도 있나보더라고..
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐... 거기서 일한 경력쯤이면...
<Work^Seony> 자기 스스로 몸값만 낮추면 딴데야 충분히 가겠지
<imsu> 그래도 배울건 많겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울 학교만 해도 일할 사람 없어서 난리인데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글쵸~ 구글에 입사한것만 해도 명함은 내밀 수 있겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 좀 입사좀
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 명함 쯤이야... 나같으면 액자에 걸어놓을거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 동네에 현수막 걸어달라고 할지도 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 니가 미국에서 ph.d하면 이런데 면접볼 기회가 많아
<Work^Seony> 그래서 내가 옛날부터 그렇게 오라고 얘기하는 거야
<Work^Seony> 나같은 허접도 구글, 링크드인, 페북에서 메일 받았는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 가려고 했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 가망없다고 해서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 그때는 걍 어학연수로 오려고 했으니까 그랬지..
<Work^Seony> 시간 좀 걸려도 박사 도전해봐..
<imsu> 나이는 상관 없죠?
<Work^Seony> 당연하지...  60대 할머니도 지금 박사 하시는 분 있는데..
<imsu> 벌써 30대 중반이네요 ;;
<imsu> 그럼 눈 딱 감고 준비해볼게요~^^
<Work^Seony> 여기서 나이 때문에 하기힘들다 그러면 나이 많은 분한테 혼나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 그러겠네요
<Work^Seony> 울 사무실 직원 중 한 분도 어머니뻘인데 석사 중인데..
<imsu> 아 글쿠나~
<imsu> 거기서 일하면서 석사 하시는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 어 일하면서
<imsu> 우와~ 좋다~
<imsu> 그럼 GRE를 시작해 보도록하겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 일하면서 석사하는 동료들 몇몇 있네
<imsu> 저도 그렇게하고 싶은데 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 박사는 안돼
<imsu> 석사만 다시 가면 안되요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 박사는 직장 다니면서 못할거야..
<Work^Seony> 되겠지 ㅎㅎ?
<Work^Seony> 근데 취업하는 과정이 힘들겠지
<imsu> 허기사 근데 취업이 문제구나..
<imsu> 저번에 말씀해주신 그 취업... 될리가.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 너 같은 케이스는 학교 안다니고 취업하려면,
<Work^Seony> 여기서 최소 전문대는 졸업해야돼
<imsu> 글쿠나....
<Work^Seony> 법 제도 때문에, 비자 문제에서 방법이 없어
<imsu> 학비도 비싸죠? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꽤 비싸다고 들었는데....
<Work^Seony> 한국이랑 비슷하지않나 싶으네
<Work^Seony> 4년제는 비싸
<Work^Seony> 근데 2년제는 한국이랑 비슷해
<Work^Seony> 2년제 학비는 여기서 알바해서 충당하는 애들 많지...
<imsu> 그럼 저도 2년제를 다시 다녀요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 근데 그나마 빨리 졸업할 수 있는 방법이 있어
<oPeter> 안녕하세요-
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 안냐세요~
<Work^Seony> 한국 4년제 대학 성적표를 제출해서 수강했던 과목을 면제 받는거지
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 아하~
<razGon_LeO660m> 서니님의 어학...컬리지를 가라!!
<imsu> 저 A가 없는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 이런 주제로 강의하시고 계십니다.
<Work^Seony> B,C 정도면 될걸
<imsu> 3학년 때부터 연구실 들어가서 학점이 개판이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 강의라기보단, 임수는 좀 외국으로 나갔음 해서요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<imsu> (과대평가) ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 부럽다.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 울애들은 상황대면 외국으로 보내고 싶어요
<oPeter> 저도 GRE 있는데...
<oPeter> 저도 보내주세요!!!!!!
<imsu> 그럼 전문대라도 지원을 해볼까요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 홍콩보내려햇는데 학비비싸고.
<oPeter> (징징징)
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 공부 엄청잘해야 되더군요
<oPeter> 허허
<Work^Seony> imsu, 해봐.  전문대 입학은 쉬워
<oPeter> 라즈곤님 자제분 공부 잘하실꺼 같아요.
<oPeter> 임수님이 뚫어주시면 저에게도 길을 제시해주세요.
<oPeter> 저는 써니님은 아시지만
<imsu> Work^Seony: 하와이로 저도 갈깝숑? ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 집안문제 때문에 떠날수가 없어요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 저 공부 생각보다 못햇어요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 제성격이면 공부하기 싫어함.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 하와이에 있는 전문대는 어학원 거쳤다가면 토플 안보고도 입학이 간으해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 전문대 2년 영어 공부한다고 생각하며 다녀도 괜찮을 것 같은데
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=43681398
<Work^Seony> 글치 나 같은 경우는 전문대에서 영어 많이 배웠어
<imsu> Work^Seony: 입학 과정 좀 알려주세용
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 진짜루 비행기 값만 가지고 날라갈테니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 알로하
<oPeter> 알로하
<samahui> 비행기 값만 가지고 갔다가 돌아오는건 써니옹에게 받아서 올라고요?
<Work^Seony> 오오 천재다
<imsu> 눈치 채시면 민망합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 앗! 이런 내가 눈치없이 계획을 발설해 버렸네요. 나도 써먹어야 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 후훗
<oPeter> 써니님 돈 많으시니까..=_=
<oPeter> 데헷!
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 그나저나 사마휘님 오랫만에 뵙네요!
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아직 이대에 있나요?
<oPeter> 네 사마휘님.
<oPeter> 아직 그곳에 있습니다.
<samahui> 요즘도 썸타시나요?
<oPeter> 좋은자리 있나요?!(솔깃)
<samahui> 거기가 좋은 자리 입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<oPeter> 아앜ㅋ
<oPeter> 요즘...썸은 그냥 주변인들과 탑니다.
<oPeter> 장난이구요.
<oPeter> 싱글이예요.
<oPeter> 사마휘님 소개팅 안시켜주나 기다리고 있어서
<oPeter> 썸타는 여자들 다 쳐냈어요.
<samahui> 안타깝네요 제 주변에는 남자 뿐인데
<oPeter> =_=
<oPeter> 허허
<oPeter> 슬프네요.
<samahui> 짝없던 여자들이 클스마스와 연말연시를 기준으로 다들 자리 잡아버렸어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> iostat 결과값은
<oPeter> 모두다 사마휘님의 책임입니다!!!!!!!
<autowiz> OS 캐쉬가 감안된 결과일까요? 아니면 정말 물리적인 디스크에 대한 IO 만 나오는걸가요?
<oPeter> 아니 어떻게 그렇게 방임을 하시다니요!!!!!!!
<oPeter> 제게 한명만...한명만 소개팅을...(울먹울먹)
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 다들 나 모르게 연애질을 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 오 임수다 임수
<samahui> 제가 그렇게 그렇게 직장 동료는 안된다고 했는데... 밤샘을 시켰더니 아 글쎄...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 오늘 임수의 미션은 입수~  ㅋㅋㅋ 이런날은 입수가 제격이죠 ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 헉
<imsu> autowiz: 이 행님 또 왜이러실까 ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> samahui: 다들 사내커플 된겁니까?
<autowiz> 왜이러긴 임수 치다가 오타가 나서 '입수' 라는 단어가 눈앞에 보이니까 갑자기 입수가 땡겨서 그렇지 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 1박2일 입수 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 오늘 한파주의보인데 입수하면 얼어죽겟는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그...럴.... 려나요 ........
<head|office> 특전사들이나 ssu 같은 사람들이나 입수하지 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 보통사람들은 입수햇다간 몸살감기가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 누굴.... 죽이시려고...
<autowiz> 임수야 형 믿지?   ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (거의 뭐 오빠믿지 수준의 멘트)
<imsu> ====================333
<autowiz> 갈 수 있으면 최대한 빨리 가~~ 외국으로
<samahui> 다들은 아니고 단 한쌍이죠 우린 여자가 귀하니까
<oPeter> 아.. 전 아무래도 우분투나, 윈도우로 가는게 맞는듯 싶네요.
<autowiz> 나도 29살때 워홀부터 시작해서 나갈 계획이었는데 1년 2년 미루다가 이꼴났음.
<oPeter> 맥 스트레스 쌓여서 쓰기 힘드네요.
<oPeter> 특별히 좋은점도 모르겠구요.
<oPeter> 좋은점은 트위터 앱 딱 하나...?!
<Work^Seony> 좋은데
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미션 컨트롤도 쓰기 편하고 좋지않아요?
<oPeter> F3키 말씀이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 아이폰이랑 메시지, 노트, 사파리 등등 연동 다 되고
<oPeter> 아이폰 메세지 연동되는건 좋아요.
<oPeter> 근데 오피스를 맥으로 쓴다는게 너무 이상해요.
<oPeter> 한국은 아직 오피스의 노예인것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 오피스는 안써서 모르겠네요.  그건 불편할 수 있겠군요
<oPeter> 오피스를 벗어날수가 없어요.
<oPeter> ㅠ
<oPeter> 이정도면 익숙해질만 한데도 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 오피스를 많이 쓰시나봐요?
<oPeter> 네.
<oPeter> 매일써요.
<oPeter> 매일. 하루도 안거르고요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔 프로그래머가 오피스를 써야한다니...
<oPeter> 휴.
<oPeter> 전 프로그래머 역할이 지금은 아니라서 그래요.
<oPeter> ㅠ
<oPeter> 그리고, 프로그래머였다면 오히려 더 힘들었을듯 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 전 사무실에다 오피스 사달라고 했으면 굉장히 이상하게 생각했을 거에요...
<oPeter> 이클립스 단축키 뭔지 하나도 모르겠어요..ㅠ
<oPeter> 미국은 사무환경이 다르군요.
<oPeter> 오피스를 안쓰다니...덜덜덜
<oPeter> 엑셀 필수입니다.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 피피티 필수입니다.
<oPeter> 워드는 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 미국이라서 그렇다기보단, 걍 일하는 곳마다 다 다른거죠...
<Work^Seony> 저희는 왠만하면 구글독스 씁니다
<oPeter> 구글독스가 짱이죠.
<oPeter> 최고죠.
<oPeter> 근데 한국은 구글독스?! ...(...)
<oPeter> 이런 반응이라서요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 여기서도 서류 많이 쓰는 곳에서는 오피스만 써요
<oPeter> 뱀웨어 이용해서 윈도우 설치했거든요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 변호사 사무실도 MS오피스 온리입니다..
<oPeter> 근데 키가 틀려서 너무 불편해요..ㅠ
<oPeter> 오피스...좋아요..ㅠ
<oPeter> 근데 미션 컨트롤이라는게, 그냥 여러가지 프로세스 실행시키고
<oPeter> F3버튼 눌러서 쫙 펼쳐보인후
<oPeter> 이리저리 돌아다니면서 원하는 작업 하는것 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 그런 거죠
<Work^Seony> 작은 화면에서 유용하죠
<oPeter> 아... 저는 현재 엑셀의 노예이기 때문에 다시 윈도우로 갈 생각하는데...
<oPeter> 써니님 말씀 들으니 또 맥도 나쁘지 않은것 같구..
<oPeter> 아..고민이네요.
<oPeter> 근데 스트레스 워낙 많이 받아요.
<oPeter> 단축키를 모르니 답답 터지겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 저번에, 그렇게 스트레스 받으실 정도면 걍 편한거 쓰시라고 말씀드린 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 남들이 좋다고 해봐야 자기 손에 익어야 말이죠
<oPeter> 넹..ㅠ
<oPeter> 맞아요.ㅠ
<oPeter> 전 맥간지와는 거리가 먼 사람인가봐요.
<autowiz> 맥은 맥가이버가 써야 재맛~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  암튼 맞는걸 쓰세요.  남들이 맥 좋다고 굳이 안맞는거 쓰지마시구요..
<oPeter> 넹..
<oPeter> 겨우 이제 넉달 써봤지만..OS 뭐 비슷한거 같아요.
<oPeter> 아니면 제가 너무 맥 단축키를 익히는데 신경 안써서인것인지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> OS는... 걍 자기가 쓰는 프로그램들을 돌리게 해주는 수단 정도로만 생각하시면 될듯 싶네요...
<oPeter> 넹..
<autowiz> 뭐 리눅스는 재미있는 장남감 인 동시에
<autowiz> 사용자들에게 서비스를 제공하는 매개체가 되기도 하지요
<Work^Seony> 맥 쓰시는 분들, Default Folder X 5 출시하면서 학생버전 50% 할인 줍니다
<JasonJang> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153910412652577&set=a.10150149283592577.327568.690367576&type=3&theater
<Work^Seony> 토탈커맨더가 아직도 나온다는게 놀랍네요
<imsu> Work^Seony: 전 아직 쓰고 잇는뎁숑 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 글쿠나
<imsu> 편하고 좋습니당 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 구경해본지 오래되서 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 서니님 ㅎ2
<YESMAN> 임수님 ㅎ2
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> 이번에 플스4를
<YESMAN> 하나 질러야겠군
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<JasonJang> 위 사람처럼 정품만 쓰는 가족도 있나는 것이 놀라운 세상? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 위 사람처럼 정품만 쓰는 가족도 있*다*는 것이 놀라운 세상? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 토틀코멘터 말고도 좋은 앱' 많쵸. 더블 코멘더 등
<oPeter> Default Folder X
<oPeter> 이녀석이 뭔가요?
<Seony> 파일을 다운로드할 때 원하는 폴더를 한 번에 세팅할 수 있는 프로그램입니다..
<oPeter> 학생은 아니지만 학교 계정이 있는터라
<oPeter> 학생 디스카운트 여럿 이용하는데...
<oPeter> 일단 그냥 질러볼까요?
<Seony> 다운로드 뿐만 아니라 뭔가 "저장"할 때 나오는 모든 창에서 이용할 수 있어요
<oPeter> 아..고맙습니다.
<Seony> 예를 들어서,
<oPeter> 네네
<Seony> 현재 작업 중인 위치에 파인더가 하나 띄워져있다면,
<oPeter> 네네
<Seony> 뭔가 저장하려고 할 때 창이 하나 뜨면 그 파인더를 클릭해주는 것만으로 해당 파인더의 위치에 파일이 저장됩니다
<oPeter> 넵
<Seony> 암튼 무지 편해요.  근데 맥 안쓰실 거면서 굳이 구입하시기엔...
<oPeter> 가격좀 알아보고 올께요.ㅠ
<oPeter> 35달러 하네요?
<Seony> 교육할인은 50%에요
<oPeter> 음?
<oPeter> 더 확인해보겠습니다.
<oPeter> 그냥 일단 지르고 봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 오른쪽에 보면 education discount에 대한 내용이 있어요
<oPeter> 근데 전 맥미니도 오래되서
<oPeter> 현재 넘버스랑 맥오피스도 없는데....ㅠ
<Seony> 아니 근데 맥 안쓰실건데, 돈 쓰지 마세요
<YESMAN> 세원님
<YESMAN> samahui
<YESMAN> Seony
<YESMAN> 어제로 800모으고 딱 접었네요
<YESMAN> 갑자기 직원이 한 명 추가 된다고 해서
<Seony> 네 그렇군요
<YESMAN> 그러면 시스템 상 돈이 반으로 줄어들거든요
<YESMAN> 흐음
<YESMAN> 항상 자면서 서니님이 말해주신 내용을
<YESMAN> 이미지 형상으로 띄워서 어떤가 생각 해보곤 하는데
<YESMAN> 복잡네요
<YESMAN> 한가지 궁금한것이 기술쪽 커뮤니티 컬리지 2년제
<YESMAN> 예를 들어 (배관공) 관련 과라고 가정 하고`
<YESMAN> 그런곳은 학비가 많이 싸나요??
<Seony> 많이 비싼건 아닌데, 그쪽으로 가면 외국인은 취업이 안됩니다
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 그럼 정규 2년제 대학을 나와야 하는 건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 4년제요
<YESMAN> 이게 아무리 생각해봐도
<YESMAN> 호주를 잠깐 다녀왔을때의 경험 등 살려서
<Seony> 기술 쪽이면 아마 호주로 가야할 걸요
<YESMAN> 잠깐 잠깐 일 하면서 다니기엔
<YESMAN> 타산이 안나와서여
<YESMAN>  최저임금도 안채워 줄 가능성이 높은데
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 아 맞다
<YESMAN> 꼭 묻고 싶은 것이
<YESMAN> 요즘도 불체자가 많으며
<YESMAN> 주변에서 흔히 볼 수 있는지요??
<gnome> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<gnome> 혹시 우분투 14.04에서 lxde 같은 것을 안쓰고 그놈 그대로 원격을 하는 방법은 없을까요?
<autowiz> 그놈 그대로 원격이라 ... lightdm 이나 gdm 같은걸 원격에서 실행시켜 볼려는 시도를 제가 잠깐 해보다가 말았습니다. 그냥 vnc 나 xrdp 세트를 추천드리긴 합니다.
<autowiz> YESMAN 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 제이름+홈페이지 하고 검색하니 첫화면에 나오네요. 와~ 감격이에요.^^
<YESMAN> ㅎㅇ
<oPeter> 안녕하세요?
<YESMAN> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> ㅎ2
<YESMAN> 집으로 돌아가면
<YESMAN> 플스4 50 + 아수스 공유기 30
<YESMAN> 흠 80정도 한방에 나가주시넹
<autowiz> 공유기를 너무 비싼걸로 쓰시는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 프...플스4
<oPeter> 부럽습니다.
<oPeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 그러고 보니 저 토익 토플 시험 한번도 안봤는데 도움이 될까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외장하드 데이터케이블도 핸드폰이랑 똑같이 만드는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 케이블이 다르니까 따로 가지고 다니기도 귀찮고
<Seony> imsu, 그런건 물어보지도 않을걸
<autowiz> 임수야 물어볼께 있는데 ...
<JasonJang> 외장하드 데타케블도 손전화랑 같은 규격을 시게이트에서는 이미 사용중.
<autowiz> 아하 그렇군요 열려라 다나와~
<autowiz> 열어 다나와
<autowiz> http://www.danawa.com
<imsu> autowiz: 네 말씀하세용
<imsu> 이제 봤어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 임수 이상형은 어떻게 돼? 예를들면 연예인 누구같은 스타일?
<imsu> 갑자기 그건 왜요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소개시켜줄 것도 아님시롱
<autowiz> 그냥 궁금해서 .. ㅋ 혹시 주위에 그런 사람 있으면 연결시켜 줄라고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 있으면야 소개시켜주지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 티비 안본지 10년넘어서 연예인이 누군지 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 힝 ㅠ.ㅠ; 죄송함돠 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 으음... 싫다는걸로 알겠음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니
<imsu> 싫어하는게 아니라
<imsu> 연예인을 모른다니깐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> im su: 근무지가 성남쪽?
<imsu> 장가가고 시퍼욧~!! 헤헤
<imsu> JasonJang: 안녕하세요~ 옛설 ^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 특히 외장(5인치/2인치)HDD용 usb2/3용 micro usb 젠더도 있는 건 알죠?
<autowiz> 아 usb 3.0 되는것들은 대부분 그 케이블이 먹히겠네요
<Seony> 집에다 vpn 서버 구축해놓으려고 아마존에서 usb ethernet 하나 주문했는데 배송되는데 같은 미국 내에서도 2주나 걸리네요 아오...
<JasonJang> 이곳도 도서지역은 좀...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하긴 많이~ 먼~ 도서 네요
<Seony> 제주도는 한 2일이면 가지 않나요?
<autowiz> 제주는 배로가도 부산에서 가면 몇시간만에 가니까요
<autowiz> 하와이 본토에서 배로 갈려면 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 휴... 지상낙원에 살려면 이 정도는 감수해야죠 뭐
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맞습니다. 지상낙은이라서
<autowiz> 일반 인간들이 사는지역의 물건이 갈려면 오래걸린다고 맘편히 생각하셔요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 좋은 곳에 살면 그정도 감수해야죠
<samahui> 제주도는 배로는 6시간인가 3시간인가 아무튼 오래 걸리고 뱅기로는 서울서 1시간반
<autowiz> 저희는 정말 너무나도 차이나는 곳에 살고 있습니다.
<samahui> 문제는 배로 갈라면 또 기차나 차로 목포나 부산을 가야된다는... 물론 인천 근교도 있지만요
<autowiz> 헬조선 대한민국 vs 지상낙원 Hawaii
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지상낙원이면서 미국...
<samahui> 헬하고 추운 서울땅 어딘가 구석 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 몰디브는 해수면 상승으로 없어질 가능성이 있다고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 모이또 가서 몰디브 한잔 해야되는데
<samahui> 없어지는군요
<samahui> 이병헌이가 사고치고 완전 국민 개XX 였다가 영화하나 잘만나 연기잘하니 바로 그래도 연기는 잘해~ 로 바뀌었더군요
<samahui> 내부자들인가 보러 들어갈때는 저 개XX ... 나오면서는 연기는 잘하네~
<samahui> 모이또 가서 몰디브 한잔하자~ 이것도 유행어 되었죠
<Seony> 영화 대사인가봐요?
<Seony> 사마휘님 보니까 생각나는게, 저번에 와이프한테 하스스톤 가르쳐준 뒤로 지금까지 계속 하스스톤 매일매일 하거든요
<Seony> 맨날 욕하면서 마우스 집어던지다가 하나 부숴먹고 지금은 안던지는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘도 열받게 졌다고 고함 한 번 지르네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하스스톤이 어느정도 가면 돈으로 카드를 질러야 할 때가 와요
<samahui> 조합으로 이기기는하는데 원체 상성 나쁜 놈들이 나와서리
<Seony> 몇개월 전에 사제로 500승 달성했다고 선물 주더라구요
<samahui> 그럼 저도 집어 던지죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딴 영웅 해보라고 하는데, 죽어라 사제만 해요
<Seony> 그게 손에 익어서 딴걸로 못하겠다더라구요
<Seony> 무과금 유저라 18-20 렙을 못벗어나고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지난 시즌에 14렙 기록 세우긴 했는데..
<samahui> 저도 무과금이라 비슷해요
<samahui> 16랩에서 정체
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 시간도 없고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 사제나 마법사 돌아가면서 키워서 둘다 16랩
<samahui> 사제 잘하면 마법사도 잘하실겁니다
<Seony> 14렙 딱 한번 갔다가 시즌 다시 시작한 이후로 18을 못벗어난다네요
<autowiz> 네 마법하면 오토위즈 입니다.
<Seony> 제이나 한 번 해보라고 해서 하루종일 해봤는데 성격에 안맞는다네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그람 답 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 하시고 싶은거 하시라고 하세요
<Seony> 근데 그런 카드게임류가 너무 운에 의지해야하니까 저는 못하겠떠라구요
<Seony> 제가 확률게임을 무쟈게 싫어하거든요...
<samahui> 그리고 스토리깨서 돈벌어 카드덱이나 사는수밖에요
<Seony> 네 그렇게 해서 하나하나 사모으고 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 저건 가신의 덱 자신이 짜서 맞춰 놓는거라 물론 확율이 작용하지만 비교적 전략적으로 할 수 있자나요
<samahui> 전 요즘 안한지 오래되서 폰에서 지워진 상태예요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 뭐... 딴 사람들 플레이 보지도 않고, 하스스톤 커뮤니티 같은데에서 글을 읽는 것도 아니고...
<samahui> 컴도 윈도우컴을 없에 버려서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 무조건 자기 스타일 고집해서 자기 식으로만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러다 지면 소리지르고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 카드 종류를 파악해야되서 좀 읽어보면 작전짜기 편하죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 완전 빠지셨군요
<samahui> 전 패드에 깔았다가 패드 살짝 패데기 쳤는디 깨져서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 패드하나 버렸어요
<samahui> 저가 중국패드지만... 아까웠네요
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 집중하다보면 자신도 모르게 욱 할때가 있죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 안해야 된다 싶은데... 가끔 심심하면 손이 가죠 4
<Seony> 아마 제 와이프 사제로만 천승은 넘었을 거 같아요... 딴걸 안하니까...
<samahui> 뭐 요즘은 그마져도 시간 없다는 핑게로 안하네요
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그만큼 패도 많을지도...
<Seony> 1-5등급 플레이어들이랑 카드 수준은 비슷한데, 워낙 자기 스타일만 고집해서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 잘하시는 편인거 같네요 ... 저도 혼자 그냥 무작위로 파고 들었다가 거미 이벤트때 고거 깨려고 처음으로 돈으로도 사고 다른사람들 하는거 커뮤니티에서 찾아보고 했었죠
<Seony> 하스스톤 경기 보니까, 나이 먹은 게이머도 할 수 있겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스타나 롤 프로리그는 30대 되면 은퇴해야한다던데 하스스톤은 그런 능력이 필요한 게임은 아니니...
<samahui> 네 손발력보다는 알맞게 응용을 잘하는게 중요하다 싶어요
<samahui> 근데  전 요즘은 손 놔서 많이 변한거 같아서 다시 하기 겁나요
<Seony> 어차피 카드 종류가 더 추가된거라 똑같을 거에요
<samahui> 그 추가된 카드에 따른 조합이나 상성을 알아야 되는데 그거 알려면 또 몇번 파고들고.. 그러다 또 폰던지면..
<samahui> 안되겠습니다 ㅎ ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 시작하면 계속 할 거 같아서 아예 손 안댈려구요
<samahui> 정말 처음에는 간단하게 한게임 하기 딱이라 시작한건데... 갈수록 덱도 늘고 조합도 늘고 ... 결국 빠져서 아둥바둥...
<samahui> 그래서 접었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐.. 저도 손대지 말아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다 알고 계시는 내용일 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<autowiz> USB 3.0 == USB 3.1 Gen1 , SUPERSPEED 8Gbit/s
<autowiz> USB 3.1 == USB 3.1 Gen2 , SUPERSPEED+ 10Gbit/s
<autowiz> USB 3.0 의 마케팅을 편하게 하기 위해 저렇게 했다는 말이 있네요
<samahui> 떠들면서 놀다보니 무수한 에러에러에러 ...
<samahui> 그냥 접고 가야겠습니다
<samahui> 정신건강을 위해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다~
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 내일뵈요~
<autowiz> 편안한 저녁 되십시요~~
<samahui> 저녁먹으러 나가는 김에 도망가야죠
<samahui> 네 편안한 저녁시간 되세요~
<JasonJang> autowiz: 민자고속'쪽 언제 가요?
<autowiz> 일단 제가 팀이 바껴서 어지간 해선 안걸가 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 독산이나 가디에서 한번 뵙지요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 옙. 예~   USB3.1 잘 나왔죠? 속도도 글치만, 모양 같은 것은 진작 나왔었어야 할~
<autowiz> SSD USB 어뎁터나 SSD 로 만들어진 USB 제품이 종종 보이는군요
<autowiz> 외장하드 망가진김에 확 질러버리고 싶지만 이번달은 연초라고 사람들 많이 만나다보니 지출이 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 사람 만나고 그런게 제일 좋은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 사는거 뭐 별거 있나요
<JasonJang> 망가진 외장HDD 제조사는?
<autowiz> 웬디 블루 일껍니다.
<autowiz> 케이스는 iODD 초기모델
<JasonJang> 본전은 뽑았겠죠 머.
<autowiz> 뭐 그렇긴 합니다 요긴하게 많이 써먹었었습니다.
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 오오 조기출근하셔서 그런가 퇴근이 빠르시네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 왜 근데 오토윜즈님은 퇴근 안하시는거죠?
<JasonJang> 오즈=회사!
<Seony> 오즈님은 퇴근 뿐만 아니라 잠도 안주무시는거 같던데요
<JasonJang> 회사가 퇴근하거나, 잠자는 거  봤유?
<bluedusk> 그렇죠 회사가 잘못했네요
<autowiz> 다 제 잘못이네요
<bluedusk> 아니에요 다 컴맹인 제 잘못이죠
<bluedusk> 오트위즈님이 무슨 잘못이겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 즐 식사? blue dusk
<bluedusk> JasonJang:  님 물어보신김에 저녁 사주세요
<bluedusk> 저 압구정에 있어요
<JasonJang> 누구세여? ㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 .. 죄송합니다. 제가 아는분이랑 착각을 해서..ㅠ_ㅠ
<JasonJang> 거리만 가까우면 아는 척 하겠는데...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오늘도 거기 날씨는 화창 하겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 여긴 겁~~나 추워요 ㅠㅠ   ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기도 쪼매 추워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> freedom seven 이라는 애니가 재미있다는 얘길 들어서
<autowiz> 찾는데 국내에서는 잘 안보이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일본 애니에요?
<autowiz> http://youngs79.tistory.com/152
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아키라 비슷한 느낌이네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 재밌어보이네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 미국에 로또 복권 당첨 누적액 때문에 난리네요
<Work^Seony> 한국돈으로 1조가 넘는 돈이 누적됐거든요
<autowiz> 호오올~
<autowiz> 세금 90% 인가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 외국인은 30%
<Work^Seony> 내국인은 그거보다 적다네요
<autowiz> 엄청나군요 몇주나 밀렸기에 그렇게 까지 쌓이나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 로또는 복권 과열을 방지하기 위해 법으로 2회까지만 누적되는데,
<Work^Seony> 미국은 5회까지 가능하다네요
<Work^Seony> 1조쯤 있으면 우분투처럼 리눅스 배포판 회사 차려서 잘 유지할 수 있을까요?
<autowiz> 가능할거 같은데요
<autowiz> 수백억만 있어도 가능할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬 대표도 원래 조낸 부자였는데 지금 캐노니컬 재정상태 안좋지 않나요?
<autowiz> 1조 면 100억 * 100 명인데 , 1등 당첨이 몇명이 나올지는 몰라도
<autowiz> 5~20명정도
<Work^Seony> 당첨자가 여태 안나와서 누적된거라, 이번에도 안나올수도 있어요
<autowiz> 그러게요 다들 난리겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 복권때문에 인터넷하다가 본 건데,
<Work^Seony> 울나라 로또 1등 당첨자들 대부분은 걍 직장 그대로 다니면서 평범하게 산다네요
<Work^Seony> 1등 되봐야 금액이 20억 넘기가 힘들다보니, 걍 집사고 차사고 노후 생활비 번 정도로 만족한답니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 물가가 좀 천천히 올라야 하는데
<autowiz> 으음 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 외국인이 라러 당첨되면, 즉시 영주권 준다는 뒷얘기도 있었는데...아마 지금도 그럴꺼요. 저도 파워볼 몇번 사봤어요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뒷얘기가 아니라 줍니다ㅣ
<Work^Seony> 아예 가족 전체한테 줘요
<Work^Seony> 그 돈갖고 나가지 말라구요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 파워볼 만쉐~ ㅋ
<autowiz> 돈도 갖고 영주권도 나오고 , 멋지군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 돈이 그 정도 생기면 사실 영주권이 의미가 없긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시민권이 영주권 위였던가요?
<JasonJang> 예
<Work^Seony> 시민권은 아예 그 나라 사람이 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 영주권은 그 나라에 영(원히 거)주할 수 있는 권리를 갖는 것이구요
<autowiz> 홀찡 안녕하세요   데루데굴
<autowiz> 렉스님은 오늘도 일찍 출근 하신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex_work> 이번주는 개인사정으로 일찍 출근합니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아침에 일어나는건 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 전혀 괜찮으실려나 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> autowiz, 출근하신거에요? 아님 퇴근을 못하신거에요?
<lex_work> 올빼미족이라 아침은 항상 힘들어요.ㅋ
<JasonJang> 출/퇴근'아니라...오즈=회사(그 자체)라니까요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 오즈는 사람이 아닙니다. 회사=법인(격) ㅎ
<lex_work> 그런거에요? 무의미한 질문을 했군요.
<JasonJang> 불상한 오즈님
<lex_work> JasonJang, 안녕하세요.^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<lex_work> 저도 이번주는 불쌍해요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 올빼미 족이었다가
<autowiz> 새벽에 일어나는 상황이 더해지면서 , 초인이 되어가고 있는 느낌입니다.
<autowiz> 인간은 적응형 동물이라잖아요 허허헛
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 영어학습어플하나 깔았는데 어플이 메일을 보냈네요. 목표를 위해 전진하라네요.ㅋ
<JasonJang> 풉
<JasonJang> 재밌네요. 살냄새 난다고 할까?
<lex_work> 그러게요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> "안녕하세요. 임지영님, 부엉이를 행복하게 해주세요! 와국어를 배우기 위해서는 매일 연습이 필요합니다.. 다음 목표를 향해 전진하세요." 이렇게 보냈네요
<lex_work> 앗 오타다. ㅋ 외국어
<autowiz> 부엉이를 행복하게 해주면 되는거군요 으음....
<autowiz> 잠을 재워야 하나요? 밥을 줘야 하나요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 영어를 학습해야해요.ㅋ
<lex_work> 사실은 어제 목표치를 한단계 낮췄어요. ㅋㅋ 부엉이가 좀더 자주 행복해지겠네요.ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-13
<autowiz> 좋습니다. 행복을 준다는건 아름다운 거니까요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~~ ^^
<autowiz> 헤드님도 안녕하셔용~
<head|office> dwm
<head|office> 오즈님 안ㄴ녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 졸린 아치 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아침 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 잘 보셨습니다 제가 그 양아치 맞습니다 ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 좋은 아침 되시나요.
<oPeter> 홀녀님과 렉스님 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요
<oPeter> 헤드님 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 사마휘님 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 써니님 안녕하세요.
<oPeter> 헥헥헥
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 헥커 피터
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 안녕들하세요~ 인사하느라 아침부터 온 정신을 쏟는분이 계시는군요
<samahui> 그러다 쓰러지십니다
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 넹
<STDOK> 안녕하세요. 우분투 설치 관련 문제가 있어 문의 드립니다.
<STDOK> 포럼에도 올렸는데, 소프트웨어 업데이트 도구를 사용하여 모든 업데이트 설치 후 재부팅 했더니 커서만 깜빡이고 부팅이 진행되지 않습니다. 무엇이 문제 일까요?
<Work^Seony> 증상만으로 봐서는 그냥 업데이트 하다 뭔가 잘못됐다라고 밖에 설명드릴 수 있는게 없네요
<STDOK> 답변 감사합니다. 여러번 시도해봐도 똑같고 재설치 시 "설치 중 업데이트 다운로드"를 설정해도 똑같습니다. 이게 일반적인 증상은 아닌거죠?
<Work^Seony> 설치하는 중간에 일어난 일이에요?
<STDOK> 설치 완료 후 로그인해서 소프트웨어 업데이트 도구가 뜨길래 모두 설치를 진행한 후 설명드린 증상이 생깁니다
<JasonJang> GRUB 또는 MBR 쪽을 건드린 것 같은데....
<Work^Seony> 일단 일반적인 증상은 아니에요.  업데이트 설치했다고 재부팅이 안되면 확실히 뭔가 잘못된 거에요
<STDOK> 듀얼부팅을 EasyBCD로 간편하게 해결했는데 이게 원인일 수도 있을까요?
<autowiz> 혹시 최근에 usb 메모리라던가
<Work^Seony> 처음 보는 건데, 듀얼부팅 해줄 수 있게 하는 건가요?
<JasonJang> (GRUB 또는 MBR 쪽을 건드린 것이 아니라면) 비됴쪽 드라이버 문제?
<autowiz> hdd 를 추가로 장착하신건 없으신지요
<head|office> 오즈님
<head|office> 아침 오타에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> easybcd가 뭔가 찾아보니, 부트로더네요
<Work^Seony> 이거 때문에 그런 것 같네요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 놀러왔습니다~
<Work^Seony> 업데이트를 하면 분명히 grub 패키지가 있을텐데, 당연히도 이게 부트로더를 건드릴 것 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> jun_, 안녕하세요
<STDOK> 네 추가로 설치한건 없고요 우분투 설치, 부팅 후 언어 및 기타 설정 후 소프트웨어 업데이트 도구를 실행했습니다
<JasonJang> 듀얼부팅을 EasyBCD로 간편하게 해결했는데 이게 원인일 수도 있을까요? <----제 답은 YES
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 7 이상 부터 bcd  라는 부트로더가 있는데 텍스트설정하기 귀찮아서 나온 프로그램이 easybcd 입니다.
<STDOK> 아 그렇군요
<autowiz> 일단 방법은 linux 시디로 부팅해서
<autowiz> 인터넷에 나와있는 grub 복구 방법을 진행해보시는겁니다.
<HolyKnight> http://www.gamedevforever.com/m/post/97
<STDOK> 우분투 USB로 부팅해서 grub 복구를 시도해봐야겠습니다
<STDOK> 답변해주셔서 감사합니다. 처음 접속해보는데 다들 따뜻하시네요!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 자주 오세요
<autowiz> 종종 뜨거울때도 있습니다 므흣
<STDOK> ^^; 리눅스가 많이 편해졌다고는 하지만 명령어 익히는게 익숙치 않아서 우분투를 계속 쓸 수 있을까 걱정 입니다
<Work^Seony> 데스크탑 용도라면 요즘 리눅스는 명령어 안치고도 쓰실 수 있어요
<STDOK> 일단 일반 데스크탑 용도라 적응해보려고 합니다. 조언주신 대로 해결해보겠습니다. 다들 감사합니다!
<JasonJang> 오늘은 대응이 따뜻한 게 아니고요, 오늘만 마침 화끈했네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 아는 것이 없어서 평소 벙어리 숭내만 내는 저도 한수 거들었으니...
<JasonJang> 다른 분들 많이 바쁜 어떤 날은 반나절 기다려야 답이 나오는 날도 있어요.
<STDOK> 그렇군요 왠지 든든하네요 구글링에 의존하다가 여기 오니 신세계네요 ㅋ
<jun_> 평소엔 질문올리고 20분 정도아무런 이야기 없어서 나가고 그랬는데;;;;
<jun_> 오늘은 핫하군요 ㅎㅎ
<STDOK> 하나만 더 질문드려도 되나요!
<JasonJang> (앙)되여~
<STDOK> 궁금하던건데 우분투 부트로더는 어느 경로에 설치하는게 답일까요? 역시 /root 인가요? easyBCD 사용한게 듀얼부팅이 안되어였거든요
<jun_> 철지난 개그........
<JasonJang>  10:03 <auto wiz> 종종 뜨거울때도 있습니다 므흣 <---제가 뒷북 쳤군요!!
<STDOK> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 부트로더의 설치 경로는 물리적 0 섹터'로 보면 될 듯...즉, 소프트웨어 경로에 따르지 않지요. 내말 맞죠 autowiz & ETC
<JasonJang> ?
<autowiz> grub 설치할때 /dev/sda 에 할 수 도 있고 ( mbr 영역)
<autowiz> /dev/sda1 에 할 수 도 있는데 상황에 따라 편리한게 나눠집니다만.
<bluedusk> kubernetes 좀 아시는분 계신가요?
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ   딴 청? ㅋ
<autowiz> 관리 편의성은 /dev/sda1 과 같이 리눅스 boot  ( 혹은  / (루트)  ) 파티션에 설치하고 나머지는 윈도우즈 부트로더를 쓰는게 초보자에게는 편하구요
<autowiz> 좀 익숙해지면 mbr 영역에 설치하는게 편합니다. mbr 영역이 절대섹터 0 이지요
<autowiz> 아 그리고 저도 easybcd 쓸때 이상하던데
<autowiz> 분명히 설정 마치고 보면 다 적용이 되어 있는데
<autowiz> 재부팅 해서 보면 C:\boot\BCD 파일에 기록이 안되어 있습니다 ㅠㅠ 그래서 윈도우즈 시디로 부팅해서 다시 기록해주고 그랬었던 기억이 있습니다.(저만 그랬는지도 ㅠㅠ)
<STDOK> 초보니까 일단 리눅스 루트에 설치하고 mbr에 대해서는 공부를 좀 해야겠습니다
<autowiz> 다시 정리를 해보면 그냥 윈도우즈 부팅이 가능하도록 일단 복구를 하시구요. 이후에 리눅스 USB 부팅하셔서
<autowiz> grub 복구 하면 되는데
<autowiz> 멀티 부팅 메뉴까지는 뜨는지요?
<autowiz> 아니면 그것마저도 안뜨는지
<STDOK> 부팅하면 win7 Ubuntu 선택하는 화면은 뜨고요
<STDOK> 윈도우7로 부팅은 가능한 상태 입니다
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 부팅은 정상적으로 잘 되시는건지요?
<STDOK> 네 윈7은 문제없습니다
<autowiz> 전에도 grub 전에 윈도우즈 부트로더가 먼저 떴었나요?
<autowiz> 아니면 지금도 멀티부트 화면은 grub 가 뜨는건가요?
<STDOK> easybcd로 설정했더니
<STDOK> win7 or ubuntu 선택하는 화면 뜨고요 원래는 여기서 ubuntu 선택하면 grub화면으로 넘어갑니다
<STDOK> ubuntu부팅을 위해서는 두번 화면을 거치는 셈이었습니다
<STDOK> 현재는 win7 ubuntu 에서 ubuntu선택하면 grub가 안뜨고 까만 화면에서 커서만 깜빡 입니다
<autowiz> 지금은 grub 가 떠야하는 시점에서 멈추는듯이 보이는건가요? 아니면 grub 이후에 우분투를 선택하면 멈추는 것 같은 형상이 일어나는건가요?
<STDOK> 첫화면에서 우분투 선택하면 보라색 grub가 떠야하는 시점에서
<STDOK> 우분투를 선택하면 멈추는거 같이 보입니다
<autowiz> grub 복구 하는 글은 좀 찾아보셨나요? 거기서 boot 파티션을 따로 나누셨으면 boot 파티션에다가 , boot 파티션을 따로 안나누셨으면 / 루트 파티션에다가 grub 를 다시 설치해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<STDOK> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=ubuntu+grub+%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4&sa=X&biw=1680&bih=949&tbm=isch&imgil=j8eHVxYOuaqmNM%253A%253BO3_lasZPtiavfM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fskylit.tistory.com%25252F87&source=iu&pf=m&fir=j8eHVxYOuaqmNM%253A%252CO3_lasZPtiavfM%252C_&usg=__DI20_UOAPABqz2NG--ibBg1DLys%3D&ved=0ahUKEwi74aWZ0aXKAhXIOJQKHen1DZQQyjcIKQ&ei=B6iVVvvBEsjx0ATp67egCQ#imgdii=j8eHVxYOuaqmNM%3A%3Bj8eHVxYOuaqmNM%3A%3BjLWoncYR50wEdM%3A&img
<STDOK> 죄송합니다 링크 잘못 걸었ㅅㅂ니다 ㅠ
<STDOK> 네 grub 복구를 검색해보고 시도해보겠습니다
<STDOK> grub 복구 후 재설치를 해야하는군요 복구로는 충분치 않은가요?
<JasonJang> 복구로 충분할 것 같아요. imho
<autowiz> 설사 야근을 하더라도 프로젝트가 끝나면 그 시간 보상해준다는 명목으로 휴가도 좀 줍니다. 이번에 스페이스마린 끝냈을 때는 4주 받았습니다. (야근한 시간보다 더 받았어요 -_-).
<autowiz> 네 복구로 충분합니다.
<autowiz> gurb 복구하면서 grub-install 이라는 명령을 쓸 수 는 있습니다.
<autowiz> STDOK 님 컴이 두대 이상이신가요?
<autowiz> 채팅하면서 작업 가능하신지?
<head|office> 와
<head|office> 휴가를 4주간이나.. 대단 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 끼어들어서 죄송합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 제가 죄송합니다. 도배를 하고 있네요 ㅠㅠ  원래 썩여서 말하곤 합니다. 조금 복잡해지면 글 앞에 해당 닉네임을 붙여주면 좀 편해지구요
<STDOK> 지금 다른 컴퓨터 입니다 작업은 이따가 저녁때 가능하고요
<autowiz> 아니면 쿼리를 이용할때도 있고
<autowiz> 네 편할때 다시 얘기 주십시요.
<autowiz> 최근에 kvm 이나 qemu 같은건데 이ㅅ화 되고 있는게 이름이 뭐였었는지요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이슈화
<autowiz> 구현테스트를 해야하는데 갑자기 이름이 생각이 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> synergy-project.org ?
<STDOK> 잠깐 끼어들겠습니다 ㅠㅠ 오늘 많은 도움 주셔서 감사합니다 또 놀러올께요! 말씀 나누세요-
<head|office> 근데 오즈님은 한 프로젝트 한 몇개얼하고 오래 휴가 주고 그런식인가요???
<autowiz> 시너지 kvm 말고 Kernel Virtual Machine 이요
<autowiz> head  저는 출퇴근 맘데로 입니다.
<autowiz> 휴가도 거의 뭐 맘대로 입니다.
<autowiz> 맘대로
<YESMAN> aonezip
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 한인 커뮤니티에 가 보니 불법체류자는 다 몰아내라 라는 한국인이 참 많아서
<YESMAN> 깜짝 놀랐네요//
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 사람들도 있고 안그런 사람들도 있고...
<autowiz> 그게 불법체류자가 있거나 많음으로 해서 합법적으로 있는 자기들까지 피해가 온다고 그러는건데
<autowiz> 간단하지만은 않은 복잡한 심정입니다.
<Work^Seony> 반대로 생각해보세요.  동남아 비하하는건 아니고 걍 예를 들어드리자면, 한국에 합법적으로 체류하는 파키스탄인들이 불법체류하는 파키스탄인 몰아내라 라고 주장하면 어떻게 보이실지...
<YESMAN> 가만 생각해보니  단순하게 (호주 갔을때 생각하니 미국 커뮤니티도 있을거라 생각하여 방문하였어요)..
<autowiz> 저같은 소녀감성은 그저 마음이 아픕니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ  흑흑
<YESMAN> 근데 많이 보이는 글들 중 당황한 내용은 불법체류에 관한 내용이었으며.. 저 역시 사실 거기에 조금 흥미를 가지고 있거든요
<YESMAN> 제가 느끼는 생각으론 미국에 불법체류자가 무지 많은걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 엄청 많다고 그러더라구요
<YESMAN> 호주는 워킹홀리데이가 되게 많구요. (저는 호주 워홀을 잠시 체험했어요)
<Work^Seony> 한인 불체자만해도 수백만은 된다고 합니다
<YESMAN> 근데 가만 생각해보니 생각을 달리 하면 그렇게 많다는건 그리 놀라운 게 아니며,
<YESMAN> 어찌보면 호주에서 워홀과 비슷하다고 생각 할 수 있겟더라구요
<YESMAN> 호주도 워홀러 대부분이 영어 못하는 상태에서 가서 한인 캐쉬잡 하며 노예같이 살아가고 농장가서 브로커한테 다 떼이는 건 동급 이라 생각이 들어요
<YESMAN> 사실 저희 가족이랑 가깝지는 않지만 (저희 아버지의 사촌동생? 의 남편 정도 되시는 분)이 미국 불법체류로 시작해서
<YESMAN> 나중에 다 가족들 데리고 갔으며 뉴욕인가 아무튼 어디 한인타운에서 한인마트 하면서 잘 살고 있는 걸로 알거든요
<YESMAN> 또 저희 엄마의 친구분 아들이 현재 미국 불법체류자 라고 들었는데
<YESMAN> 왠지 모를 황당한 저의 꿈 때문에 미국을 꼭 가야 하는데
<YESMAN> 공부를 해보지도 않은 저가 지금부터 공부해서 그곳에 가자니 황당할 정도로 말 안돼고 오래 걸리며,
<YESMAN> 기술은 대학을 나오지 않은 상태에선
<YESMAN> 대학 1년당 3년의 경력을 요구 한다고 즉
<YESMAN> 12년 정도의 기술자가 되어야 한다더군요
<YESMAN> 한국인 인구가 몇천만명 아니었나요??
<YESMAN> 미국에 한인 불체자가 몇백만이라니;;
<YESMAN> 엄청나군..
<JasonJang> YESMAN: hi~
<autowiz> 12시가 다 되어 가는군요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> YESMAN: 09:59:27 <Holy Knight> http://www.gamedevforever.com/m/post/97
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 저의 생각이 어떤지요??
<autowiz> 넬
<YESMAN> 진지 미국으로 거대한 모험을
<YESMAN> 해볼까 고민 중 입니다..
<autowiz> 생각이 뭔지 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 좋아보입니다. 저도 30대에 상당히 작업중이었다가
<autowiz> 도중에 무산되서 지금도 그때생각만하면 안타깝고 분노하고 그렇습니다.
<head|office> 잘 알아보시고 가보세요 ㅎ 나중에 안해놓고 후회할일이라면 전 일단 해보는게 낫다고 생각합니다
<YESMAN> 흐음
<jun_> 다들 맛점하셨는지요.. 전 외근나가보도록 하겠습니다~ 남은 시간 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 뭐 나름 맛점 하고 들어왔습니다.
<autowiz> 날씨가 꽤나 매섭네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> '나름' ? ㅋ
<JasonJang> 눈 뿌리누만요~
<autowiz> 일기예보에는 눈온다고 했는데 저희동네는 춥기만해서 ㅎㅎ. 눈오는곳도 있나 보네요
<oPeter> 여기는 살짝  아주 살짝 눈 옵니다.
<oPeter> 그냥 먼지 하나 떨어지듯이요.
<YESMAN> 잉
<YESMAN> 구글독스라는거
<YESMAN> 무지 간단하네
<razGon_LeO660m> 아..혹시 여행계획 짜주는 앱 만든 사람 없죠?
<razGon_LeO660m> 혹시나 그런앱이나
<autowiz> 없었던거 같습니다.
<YESMAN> 구글독스
<YESMAN> 죽이네
<YESMAN> 오피스가 필요가 없넹
<JasonJang> razGon_ LeO660m: 트립케이스, 트립잇(이트)
<autowiz> 리눅스 CLI 에서 사용 할 수 있는 사전은 없나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> JasonJang, 감사합니다.
<JasonJang> autowiz: 구글 번역툴이 아직 안막혔어요.(unoffically 사용 가능중)
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> 헐 .. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> auto wiz: CLI 사전 묻고서 왜 웃었어여? ^^
<autowiz> cli  에서 man 페이지 보다가 간혹? 자주? 모르는 단어가 나오는데
<autowiz> 보통은 주위에 GUI 환경이 있으니까 네이버 들어가서 찾아보거나 핸드폰으로 찾아보는데
<autowiz> 오늘 문득 그냥 naver-dic.sh malicious-angel  처럼
<autowiz> 쉘에서 php 같은거써서 긁어오거나 뭐 전용 서비스가 있으면 좋겠다 싶으면서도 참 고전적이고 구식인 방법이다 싶어서
<autowiz> 웃었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 옙, 설명도 자상하셔라~
<autowiz> 제가 한 자상 하잖습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ    그렇다고 바람둥이는 절대 아님 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 제가 한 자상 하잖습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ    그렇다고 바람둥이는 절대 아님 ㅋㅋ 2
<JasonJang> cli irc client WEECHAT 에서 *사전까지는 아녀도* 구글 번역툴 플러긴을 유용하게 잘 썼어요. (지금은 weechat을 못 사용중)
<autowiz> 요즘은 irc 클라이언트 어떤거 사용하세요?
<JasonJang> 보시다/아시다시피 ircCloud on DeskTop/Android
<autowiz> https://github.com/soimort/translate-shell
<autowiz> 요런게 있네요
<autowiz> 최근까지 업데이트도 된거 같고
<JasonJang> 많 좋아보이는데...흠...
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 버드나무집 가서 고기 먹고왔습니다 ㅋ
<JasonJang> 옆동네 사는 사람처럼 말하신다~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 춘향전에 나오는 그 버드나무 인가요? ...... 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 어떤 고기를 드시고 오셨는지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 갑자기 삼겹살 먹고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 삼겹살 드시면 되지요 ... ^^
<autowiz>  lex 님이 원하시는데로 이루어 질 것이옵니다.
<autowiz> 같으드실 분이 없어서 고민이시라면 제가 오늘 찍은 따끈따끈한 사진을 보내드릴테니 사무실에서 프린트 하셔서 가져가신다음 맞은편 의자에 붙여놓고 ....    농담입니다 ....
<Seony> 버드나무집 다들 모르시나요?
<Seony> 강남에 되게 유명한 꼬기집인데
<Seony> 하와이사는 저도 아는데 한국 사시는 분들이 모르시다니 ㅋ
<lex_work> 강남에서 드셨다는 말씀이세요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 하와이에도 있어요
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<Seony> 버드나무집 회장님이라는 분이 하와이에 하나 오픈했거든요
<Seony> 비하인드 스토리가 많아서 여기까지만 하겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 15년전 그 곳 대표랑 사업꺼리가 있어서 몇번 만나긴 했지만, 음식은 안먹었었어요.
<lex_work> 고기고기 요새 기름없는 살코기만 먹었더니 기름 좔좔 흐르는 삼겹살이 먹고 싶네요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 그럼 그분이 그분이시겠네요?
<JasonJang> 아마도?!
<lex_work> 와~ 세상이 좁다고 해야하나요? ^^
<JasonJang> 세상 좁은 건, 사실! 특히 한민족 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맞습니다 세상이 생각보다 좁습니다. 그러니까 제가 렉스님께 잘보이려는것도 사심이 있어서가 아니라 또 언제 어떤 관계로 만날지도 모르기때문입니다. 단지 그이유 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 다~.
<lex_work> autowiz,저에게 잘보이려고 하셨어요? 전 왜 몰랐을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ 이제 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> 잘 보이는거 보다는... 음... 들이데는 척 ... 이라고 하는게 맞을까요 ㅎㅎ  심심하실까봐 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 어 오자마자 나가셨네요.
<lex_work> 어 다시 오셨네요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수  다.
<lex_work> 프흡;;;;;;
<autowiz> 임수가 날 놀리고 있다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 버럭
<lex_work> 저 물마시는 중이었는데 품을뻔 했어요.ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이거 왜 지 멋대로 튕기고 난리일까요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 네트웍 상태가 안좋은거겠지뭐
<autowiz> 저도 품어주세요~~
<autowiz> 부끄부끄
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘오전엔 전에 북마크 해놨던 페이지가 있는거 같은데 찾지를 못하겠어서 그거 찾는다고 크롬 히스토리 북마크 전부 뒤진다고 다 보냈네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오후엔 파티션 하나 용량이 부족해서 외장하드로 자료 정리한다보면 시간이 모자를거 같습니다. ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 저도 정리해야하는데 생각외로 시간이 많이 필요한 작업이라 못하고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 예전에 모아뒀던 애니메이션좀 찾아봐야겠어요. 아즈망가대왕이 다시 보고 싶네요. 이사를 몇번했더니 큰 시디집이 안보여요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 천원돌파 그랜라간을 받았습니다.
<autowiz> 어쩌다 엔딩부분을 보게 됐는데 제가 좋아하는 타입인거 같아서 , 막 각성 분노 이런거 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> '천원돌파' 제목의 한부분이네요.^^;
<Seony> usb-lan 와서 방화벽 설치 중입니다...
<Seony> 이거 다 되면 vpn 제대로 쓰겠군요..
<Seony> 방화벽 설치로 인해 잠시 인터넷 끕니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> USB 랜카드 나름 상당히 쓸만하더라구요
<autowiz> 오늘 뒷북이 찬란히 작렬하는군요 ... ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<pchero_work> ⎠⎛ ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡°⎞⎠ 
<head|office> 다시 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 오늘도 몇분 일찍 퇴근하셨네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인사도 못드리고 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 칼퇴입니다 오나전
<head|office> 완전 부럽습니다 ㅜㅡ
<Seony> 방화벽 설치하고 모뎀 연결했는데 인터넷이 아예 안되네요... 대체 뭐가 문제인지 2시간 넘게 씨름하다 결국 포기하고 다시 공유기 꼽아서 들어왔습니다..
<autowiz> pfsense 돌리실려는건가요?
<Seony> 네
<autowiz> mac 바뀌면 일시적으로 통신이 안된다던가 그런건 아니겠지요? 그런건 한국에서나...
<autowiz> pfsense 장비 자체는  gw 로 핑이 가구요?
<Seony> dns lookup은 되는데, ping, traceroute 전부 안되요
<autowiz> pfsense 사설에 붙이고 그 아래쪽에 또 다른 사설망 만들고 노트북 이나 pc 붙여서 테스트 해야 할거 같은데요 음...
<Seony> 걍 제 추측인데, usb-ethernet이 작동이 제대로 안되는거 같아요
<autowiz> usb 포트를 업링크로 해서 테스트 해보는 방법도 있을듯합니다만.
<autowiz> 커널단에서 좀 다르게 동작 할 수 도 있긴 합니다. usb network 장비랑
<autowiz> pci 네트워크 장비랑
<autowiz> 구성은 어떻게 하실려고 하셨었어요??
<autowiz> 모뎀-공유기-pc들  . 이런구성에서 모뎀-pfsense-pc들 . 이런 구성인가요?
<autowiz>  아니면 모뎀이랑 공유기 사이에 pfsense 를 ??
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 모뎀에서 놋북 pfsense에 달린 usb-ethernet으로 가구요,
<Seony> 거기서 다시 놋북에 달린 eth에서 스위치로 나갑니다
<autowiz> pfsense 가 nat 역활 해줘야 겟네요
<Seony> 사실상 다 하는거죠
<autowiz> dhcp 도 해줘야 하고
<Seony> nat, gw, fw, fhcp
<autowiz> 무선은 사용안하시나요?
<Seony> 무선은 무선 공유기를 브릿지모드로 변경해서요
<autowiz> dhcp 는 확실히 끄신거죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러면 걍 스위치처럼 작동되거든요
<Seony> 네 예전에 몇년 전에 이렇게 썼었어요
<Seony> 아 이거 만약 usb문제면 짜증날 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> dhcp 켜져있으면 아시다싶이 빠른놈한테서 받아가기때문에 되다말다
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 브릿지 걸고 그럴때는 상관이 없긴 했거든요
<autowiz> bsd 라 또 모르지만 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한 가지 이상했던게, 우분투 14.04에서 pptpd를 설치하면 ppp0이라는 장치가 생겨야하는데 안생겨요
<Seony> 그래서 이거 때문에 pfsense를 돌릴려고 했던 거거든요
<autowiz> pptpd 설정 마치고 키면 ppp0 가 생기지 않을까요
<autowiz> 설정이 여러개가 되면 계속 늘어나던데요
<autowiz> 껏다키면 번호 는 초기화 되고
<Seony> 일단 설치했던 pfsense는 엎어버리고 다시 우분투 설치 중입니다...
<Seony> 다시 해봐야죠
<autowiz> 모든건 역시 한단계 한단계 씩 가는거 같습니다.
<Seony> arp -a 치면 169로 시작하는 ip가 하나 잡히는데 이거 어떻게 액세스해야하나 고민되네요
<autowiz> dhcp 받을려다가 타임아웃걸려서 로컬이랍시고 잡은 ms 장비일텐데요
<autowiz> 어? 서니님 ms 꺼 없지 않으실려나 음...
<Seony> 아... 제가 공유기 복구하면서 하도 껐다켰다 했다가 생겼나봐요
<autowiz> 맥주소만 어디 기록해 놓으시고 큰 신경 안쓰셔도 ...
<Seony> bsd의 arp 커맨드는 네트워크 전체를 싸그리 돌리나보네요...
<autowiz> 아니면 노트북 IP 를 같은 서브넷을 바꿔서 접속해 볼 수 있는데 mac 으로 제조사 찾은다음 장비를 껏다키는게 편할거 같기도 합니다
<Seony> 집에서 쓰는 8포트 기가빗 스위치에 웹 인터페이스가 있는데 이게 어느날부터 응답을 안해서 고민이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> bsd 가 다 그런지 pfsense 만 그런지는 좀더 확인이 필요할것도 같긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> usb는 정상 같아요
<Seony> 우분투 설치 다 끝내서 업데이트 중인데 잘 됩니다...
<autowiz> 몇가지 테스트가 더 필요하겠네요 .
<autowiz> 저녁먹으러 다녀오겠습니다 ^^
<Seony> 네... 집에서 쓰는 거라 테스트 하기 너무 귀찮네요
<Seony> 넵 맛나게 드세요
<autowiz> 감사합니다 .
<autowiz> 집에서 쓰는게 엄~~청 중요한건 아닌데 사실 중요한거라
<autowiz> 하긴 해야 하는데 .... 복잡하고 귀찮기는 하고 ...  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아몰랑 때려쳐
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋ 왜 입장이 늦나~하고 한참 기다렸는데...위와 같은 일이 있군요?!!!
<imsu> 네? 위와같은 일? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> JasonJang: 인사가 한참 늦었네용....(꾸벅) ~~ 히히
<JasonJang> 킹왕짱 별 말씀 ^^
<JasonJang> (니가 언제는) 인사했군요?! ^^
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어머나? ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 1 보삼~
<imsu> 2 보겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 왔어요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> K-Lined라면... kill-lined라는 뜻인가
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 출근 준비하세요?
<autowiz> 이미 출근했습니다요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> k-line 이 kill line 은 맞는데 , 원인은 여러가지라는군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  오늘 프리노드에서 처음 보는 메시지여서 살짝 궁금했어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 처음 ㅋ
<autowiz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRCd   여러가지 라인들이 있네요 .   G-line 밖에 몰랐었는데...
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 vagrant 쓰세요?
<YESMAN> 폰트가 왤케 작아진거지
<autowiz> 처음봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<YESMAN> 다들 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> autowiz, http://bcho.tistory.com/806
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<YESMAN> 서니찡
<YESMAN> 일주일 정도 하와이 여행 생각하고 있는데
<YESMAN> 여행사 안끼고 뱅기표만 끊고 할 생각인데 경비 어느정도 생각하면 될까요
<autowiz> (안그래도 QEMU 쓸일이 있어서  이번에 docker 로 갈아타면서 이런저런걸 좀 해볼려고 하는데 vagrant 이것도 한번 써볼까 싶네요 ^^)
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요 그건 쓰기나름일 거 같은데, 우선 뱅기랑 호텔 정해놓고 물어보셔야할 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 쇼핑을 하는지 안하는지도 모르는데 경비를 생각하는건 불가능하죠
<autowiz> 제가 경비를 서겠습니다.
<autowiz> security ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 음
<YESMAN> 호텔을 안잡고
<YESMAN> 쉐어 같은 거도 잇을 거 같은데
<autowiz> 홈스테이 단기로도 있을겁니다 .
<YESMAN> 흐음
<autowiz> 게스트 하우스도 괜찮지 않을까요? 좀 별로일려나요?
<YESMAN> 백팩커스 같은 곳
<YESMAN> 말하는 거군요
<YESMAN> 괜찮아여
<YESMAN> 호텔같은데 가면
<YESMAN> 비싸기만 함
<autowiz_> virtualbox 설치하느라 좀 끊겼습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 가실려면 조만간에 떠나실려는거겠지요?
<autowiz_> 저도 같이 가고싶은 마음이 굴뚝같지만 당장 자금이 없네요 아하핫 아하하핫
<Work^Seony> vim의 소스코드를 재작성하는 프로젝트가 있네요
<Work^Seony> https://neovim.io/
<Work^Seony> https://github.com/neovim/neovim
<YESMAN> autowiz_
<YESMAN> 같이 걍 ㄱㄱ
<autowiz_> 저도 그러고 싶은 마음이 굴뚝입니다 ^_^
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 안녕햐세요~~
<razGon_LeO660m> autowiz_, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 눈오는 아침입니다.
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.
<lex_work> 광주에 눈 많이 내렸어요?
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/Elec.Eng.World/photos/a.120896594758536.19713.112282008953328/530424593805732/?type=3&theater
<Work^Seony> 선정리 끝판왕이네요
<lex_work> 와~ 깔끔하네요.
<JasonJang> 오 즈님이 한쪽 눈 감고해도 저 정도는 한다고...
<Work^Seony> 역시 오~즈님이군요 ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 광주는 나름 괜찮아요
<lex_work> 토욜에 광주에 가야하거든요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-14
<razGon_LeO660m> 이번주가 광주가 가장 추운 날씨일겁니다.
<samahui> 서울도 춥네요
<samahui> 다들 복장이 에스키모 아니면 is 군요... 다 싸잡아 쓰고 댕겨요
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> Work^Seony
<YESMAN> 서니찡 이제 블로그 하와이 스토리 업데이트 안하시나요..
<YESMAN> 재미있었던 스토리 같은 거 업뎃 됬으면 엉엉 ㅠ
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> 하와이 주에서는 2015년 6월에 주지사가 서명을 함으로서 불법체류자도 운전면허를 취득할수 있게 되었습니다. 다만 Limited Purpose License 로서 운전면허에 국한되는 바로 알고 있습니다. 필요한 서류 및 절차는 해당 Hawaii DMV 웹사이트에서 확인해 보시기 바라겠으며, 고용주로서 합법적으로 일을 할수
<YESMAN> 없는 직원을 고용하는것은 연방법에 위배되는 행위이니, 이점 유의하시기 바라겠습니다.
<YESMAN> 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> 위에 케이블 정리사진 뭐 겁나게 특이하게 이쁘게 잘 하긴 했는데
<autowiz_> 동축 케이블이네요 , 뭐 랜케이블도 비슷한수준까지는 가능할거 같긴 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHm36-na4-4
<autowiz_> vim 메니악 들 동영상입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 초반 1초~3분 까지가 특히 재미 있었습니다 저는
<Work^Seony> 동영상 보니까 시연하는 컴퓨터가 맥이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오옷 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> YESMAN, 종종 짤막한거 하나씩 올립니다
<YESMAN> 본편 연재가 들어갔으면 하는 열성 팬의 희망입니다..
<Work^Seony> 할게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 시즌2 없습네까!!
<YESMAN> 작가님 극장판도 안나왓사옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 할만한 주제가 있어야말이죠
<autowiz_> 음식점 탐방~ ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 불법체류에 관해 깊게 이야기해주시는 것
<YESMAN> 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 음식점 탐방에 대해서는 굉장히 좋은 블로그가 몇개 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 불법체류는 해본 사람이 써야죠
<autowiz_> 근데 그럴려면 yesman 님이 외식비 일부를 부담하셔야 할듯 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 하와이는 불체자가 거의 없습니다
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 중고차에 대하여
<YESMAN> 중고차? 괜찮지 않나영
<Work^Seony> 다른 블로그들 넘치고 넘쳐요
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 서니님 그 미국(하와이)에 관한 내용을 블로그에 포스팅한 후
<YESMAN> 메일로 문의가 많이 들어왔었나요??
<Work^Seony> 오기는 좀 왔어요
<YESMAN> 대충 간략하게 어떤 내용들의 주를 이뤘나요?
<Work^Seony> 내가 지금 상황이 이러이러한데 가면 취업이 될까요 그런 내용이죠
<YESMAN> 흠
<autowiz_> 운동이나 스포츠 이런것도 많을까요?
<autowiz_> 서니님 집에서 보는 일출이나 일몰은 어떤가요? 자동으로 사진찍어서 자동으로 업로드 하게 해놓으면 제가 매일 매일 들어가서 볼텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나름 감성적이라 노을 이런거 좋아하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요 햇빛이 강해서 바로 못쳐다보는데요...
<autowiz_> 그러니까 사진으로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 해 뜰때랑 해 질 때도 너무너무 덥거든요
<autowiz_> 웹캠 두개 고정으로 설치해놓고 끝인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 저희집에서는 일출 일몰이 안보이므로 패스하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 하와이에서는 일출 일몰 보이는 집은 사람들이 기피하는 곳이에요
<autowiz_> 저도 올 여름에는 모히또 까서 몰디브 한잔 했으면 좋겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 까서 -> 가서
<YESMAN> 걍 접고
<YESMAN> 저랑 불체 ㄱㄱ
<YESMAN> 10년만 합시다
<autowiz_> 뭔가 딱히 할게 있어야 하지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 불체 10년 해서 뭐하시게요?
<autowiz_> 저는 평소에 무단횡단도 불법이라고 안하는 사람입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> (가끔은 하긴 합니다만 ... )
<HolyKnight> 예스찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀찡 안뇽하세요
<HolyKnight> 오토찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<head|office> dkssu
<head|office> dkssud
<head|office> 안녕하하세욤 ㅎ
<head|office> 홀리님 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<head|office> 오즈님두 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> ascii GM!
<PotatoGim> 아차...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요+
<head|office> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 키보드 어때요?
<PotatoGim> 어느정도 적응은 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이제 키매핑을 어떻게 바꿔볼까를 고민 중이네요...
<Work^Seony> 양손이 떨어져있는게 생각보다 불편하진 않은가보네요
<PotatoGim> 오히려 어깨가 훨씬 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어깨를 펴다보니 자연스레 허리도 펴지게 되는 것 같구요.
<Work^Seony> 키보드 이름이 뭐에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 위키에 키보드 올리셨는데 이번건 안올리셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님은 빨리 사진을 올려달라 올려달라 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 링크드인에 보시면 헬멧 쓴 사진은 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> $240... 흐 비싸다...
<samahui> 키보드 사셨나보군요
<samahui> 점심 시간이 다 되어 갑니다 ~ 즐거운 점심 식사들 하세요~
<autowiz_> 허~ 벌써 시간이 이렇게 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 맛난 점심들 하세용 ^^
<oPeter> 안녕하세요?!
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 다
<head|office> 맛점들 하셧습니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나름 적당히 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 전 떡국 먹었어요.^^
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 햄버거 를 빨리먹어야해서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 떡국이요?
<head|office> 떡국 맛잇게따 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오즈님은 뭐 드셧어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 보통 1~2월에는 떡국 잘 안드실려고들 많이 하시던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 오짜글이 라고 오징어 덥밥소스 자글자글 끓여놓은거 같은거 먹었습니다.
<head|office> 와워
<head|office> 맛잇겟네요 ㅎ
<head|office> 오징어 덮밥 맛잇죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허어~ 환각이 보이는건가요
<autowiz> [12:59:09] <head|office> 떡국 맛잇게따 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> [12:59:28] <head|office> 오즈님은 뭐 드셧어요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 이거 보고 렉스님이 저 뭐 먹었는지 물어보시는줄 알고
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 막 심장이 두근두근  ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 앗 죄송 다음번엔 물어볼게요.^^
<autowiz> 일부러 그러실 필요는 없사옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 그렇지 않아도 식당에서 떡국 안질리냐고 물어보시네요. ㅋ 제가 하도 많이 먹었더니....
<lex_work> <--- 약간 무심해요. 정형적인 이과임!!!!
<autowiz> 새해에 나이먹는다고 떡국 안먹는사람 주위에 가끔 보거든요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 인간이 아닌거 같다는 말을 종종 듣습니다.
<autowiz> 감정이 없데요 크크크크
<lex_work> 그럼 뭐 같다고?
<autowiz> 로보트 , 컴퓨터 ,회로 ,
<autowiz> 외계인
<lex_work> 그래요? 잘 모르겠는데 글이 편하신 타입이신가요?^^
<autowiz> 넵 글이 편합니다. 얼굴 마주치면 낫 정말 많이 가립니다.
<lex_work> 글쿠나 제 친구중에 그런애가 있어요
<autowiz> 저랑 여러번 만나서 채팅창에서 말하는만큼만 편하게 말을 할 정도만 되도 제 매력에 좀 빠져드실.... 쿨럭....
<lex_work> 카톡같은 걸로 대화할때는 아주 친하게 미주알고주알 이야기하는데 딱 만나면 어색하고 쭈삣거리는게 느껴지고 저도 덩달아 어색하고
<lex_work> 다시 카톡하면 엄청 친하게 느껴지고 그래요. ㅋ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럼 큰일나죠..
<autowiz> 큰일이 잘 안나더라구요.
<autowiz> 살면서 4번이상 만난 여자가 별로 없는
<lex_work> 앗!!!
<samahui> 점심들은 맛있게 하셨는지요
<lex_work> 네 맛점했습니다. 사마휘님도 맛있게 드셨나요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 이제 먹어요 먹으려다가 계획이 차질이 생겨서 그냥 간단하게 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ^^
<samahui> 요즘 점심이나 아침을 좀 소흘하게 한 경향이 있네요
<lex_work> 바쁘신가보군요.
<autowiz> 사마휘님은 뭐 거의 바쁘신때가 더 많으신거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 오즈님도 바쁘신거 같아요
<PotatoGim> Seony: 에고, 답이 늦어서 죄송..ㅜ Ergodox EZ 입니다!
<autowiz> lex 님은 안 바쁘신거 같아요
<lex_work> 저는 10년 넘게 바쁜 사람으로 지내다가 요즘 안바쁩니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러니까 lex 님이 절 보러 오시는건 어떠신지요? ㅋㅋ (기승 서울상경 ^^)
<lex_work> 장거리 여행은 힘이 듭니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 키보드 관심있으신분들은
<lex_work> 이번주에 차가 잘못되서 버스타고 출퇴근하는데 몸상태가 말이 아니네요. 토욜에 차 사러 갑니다.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 서울 못가요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 언제 한번 단체로 포테토님 집이나 사무실 쳐들어갑시다ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 차가 잘못되면 차를 사러 가는군요 우와...    그것보다 차만 고장나신거에요?
<autowiz> 어디 사고나신건 아니시구요?? ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 네 사고난건 아녀요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사람 적고 그런 한적한 동내일 수 록 차가 필수 더라구요 버스도 노선이나 빈도가 엉망이고
<autowiz> 차가 필수 인 동내는 중고차 매장도 큼직만하게 있고
<lex_work> 버스노선이 정말 엉망이에요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 40만원 짜리 에스페로 차량도 있었다는 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 햐 에스페로 오랜만에 들어보네요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 초등학교때는 엘란트라 가 참 이뻐보였든데 단종 되어버렷죠. 르망도 단종되고
<autowiz> 엘란트라 같은 작고 동글동글한 바디에 엔진은 슈퍼차져 엔진으로 스왑해서
<autowiz> 까부는놈들 나타나면 짜자잔 하면서 다 꺽어버리고 싶었는데
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 너무 옛날 차종이라 지금 할려면 차대까지 새로 만들어야 할듯 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포테토님도 무지무지 바쁜지 .... 키보드 오면 꼭 보여주겠다고 그래놓고는
<autowiz> 나같은건 그냥 쉽게 버려지는 타입인가봐요 ... .꺼이꺼이 .....
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘따라 무쟈게 졸립구만유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 우리 임수 많이 졸려??
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 그럴리가요... 요새 너무 정신이 없어서 그런가봅니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 일전에 사진을 올렸었는데 지나간 듯..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/photo/9013389
<PotatoGim> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/files/attach/images/30354/389/013/009/116687921d72411864d6ec169534e820.jpg
<autowiz> 팔을 11자로 피지말고
<autowiz> 완전 ㅡㅡ 자로 180도로 펴고 작업하는걸 보고싶은데요...
<autowiz> 줄로 묶은 다음에 타자연습기로 500타 안나오면 촛물 떨어지도록   므흣...
<imsu> autowiz: 어제 너무 늦게 자서 좀 졸립네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가까이 있으면 커피라도 사들고 가겠구만...
<autowiz> 커피를 은근슬쩍 다리에 쏳아주는 센스...  ^^
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 생각만해도 좋으냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서~니님은 안계실꺼 같고
<imsu> 계십니다에 제 아이디를 겁니다
<autowiz> docker 에 대해 1분정도만 설정해 주실분 계신가요? ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포테토 두번째 자신은 회원 공유인지 잘 안보이뮤ㅠ
<autowiz> 설정 -> 설명
<commania> 지금 우분투 저장소 쪽 문제인지... 해시합이 맞지 않다고 업데이트가 안 되네요.
<autowiz> 제가 듣기로는 가끔 그럴때 있는데 5분정도 기다렸다가 해보시라고 하던데요
<Seony> 트랙볼을 가운데 두시면 좀 더 편하지 않을까 ㅅ애각되네요
<commania> 거의 한시간째 이라고 있습니다ㅜㅜ
<commania> 재설치해봐야겠네요
<Seony> autowiz, 저 찾으셨나요
<oPeter> 안녕하세요!
<oPeter> 늦게 인사 드립니다!!!
<oPeter> 맥용키보드에
<oPeter> 무...물을 엎었어요!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oPeter> (오열)
<oPeter> 키스킨?!
<oPeter> 당연히 그런거 없습니다.
<oPeter> 일단 키보드 엎어놓고
<oPeter> 휴지깔아놓고 물느님이 도로 나오시기를 기원했다가
<oPeter> 난로 옆에 두려구요.
<Seony> 물기가 잘 증발되길 바래야겠네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 맥북에 물흘리면 안되겟죠?
<Seony> 큰일납니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 키스킨이 있어야 겟군요.
<autowiz> 서니님 뭐 중요한건 아니구요 . vagrant 써볼까 말까 했는데 왠지 더 귀찮아 질거 같아서 그냥 서니님 생각은 어떠신지 여쭤볼려고 했었습니다. ^^
<Seony> autowiz, 늘 시스템 어드민 입장에서 생각하자면, 잘 돌아가고 있는거 굳이 건드려서 귀찮은 일 생기게 할 필요는 없다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한방에 되니까 편할거 같기는 한데 ... 부팅할때마다 패키지를 새로 설치를 하는건 아닐거 같으니까 새로 만들때 어느정도까지 만들어져 있는 vm 이미지에다가 패키지 몇개 설치하고 끝날거 같기도 합니다만.
<autowiz> 그냥 전에 하듯이 VM 하나 수작업으로 만든다음에 vm  복사하기 기능을 사용하는게 더 편할 거 같기도 하고 뭐 그렇습니다.
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 걍 일일히 설치해서 쓰는게 더 마음이 편해요
<autowiz> 다다음주에 사내 교육 세미나 하는데
<autowiz> 동일한 성능의 PC 3대정도가 필요하거든요 로드벨런싱 테스트 할꺼라서
<autowiz> 그냥 3개정도 새로 설치하거나 복사하는게 나을거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 1234567890-=qwertyuiop[]\asdfghjkl;'zxcvbnm,./
<oPeter> Q
<oPeter> 7896541230.*-+
<oPeter> 난로에다 말렸더니 돌아왔어요!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oPeter> 엉엉엉
<autowiz> 휴대폰도 그렇듯이
<autowiz> 아직 물기가 덜 말랐는데 겨우 동작하는경우가 생길 수 있구요 그런상태에서 전기가 계속 공급되면 점점 부식이 일어납니다.
<autowiz> 급한거 아니면 너무 뜨겁게는 말고 적당히 몇시간에서 몇일 말리기를 추천드립니다
<Seony> 참, 어제 버드나무집 가서 저녁 먹었는데 추성훈 야노시호 추사랑 왔었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 방에서 문 닫고 먹어서 얼굴은 못보고...
<autowiz> 오오
<autowiz> 좋은데 사는게 역시 좋긴 좋군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실 여기 사는 한국사람들은 연예인 와도 별로 관심 없어해요
<oPeter> 오오
<oPeter> 부럽네요.
<oPeter> 네네..ㅠ
<oPeter> 키보드 일단 잘 말려야겠네요...ㅠ
<oPeter> 집에 가져가야겠어요.
<Seony> 예전에 미쉘위가 식당에서 자기 아버지랑 밥 먹을 때도, 주변 한국사람들 "쟤가 미쉘 위래", "어..."
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<oPeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> 굴욕인가요?
<oPeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아뇨 걍 문화 차이 정도?
<autowiz> 누구더라 전에 PC 본체 위쪽에 팬이 달린 컴이었는데
<autowiz> 커피잔을 올려놨따가 쏳아서 아작 나셨다는 이야기가 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저... 찾지마세요
<samahui> 그렇게 날렸죠... 제가
<Seony> 제가 예전에 쓰던 데탑도 위에 거대한 팬이 달려있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 사마휘 님이셨구나 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 4세대 처음 나왔을때 풀업해서 지포스도 젤 비싼거 달고...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그리고 가볍게 보내버렸죠
<Seony> 근데 그래픽카드 비싼거 달고 씨퓨 빵빵한거 달고 게임 같은거 하면 확실히 전기세 많이 나오긴 하겠죠?
<samahui> 엄청나죠
<samahui> 근데 그래픽 카드경우 게임이 풀로 돌려주는거 아니면
<samahui> 오히려 최신달아주면 기본 아이들시 저전력인지라 이전세대보다 났더군요
<Seony> 음... 걍 콘솔 해야겠네요...
<samahui> 솔직히 게임은 콘솔이죠
<Seony> 콘솔 최대 TDP가 150w 미만이거든요
<samahui> 컴으로 할 수 있다는 거지 게임 제대로 할라면 콘솔이 났죠
<Seony> GTX 같은거 두 장 묶어서 돌리고 그러면 1000w씩 펑펑 돌리겠군요
<Seony> 거진 뭐 에어컨 수준이네요
<autowiz> 하이엔드로 가면 전기요금 무시못할 수준이 되기는 합니다
<samahui> 에어컨 넘는 경우도 있죠... CPU 오버해주고 냉각 시스템 제대로 구축하면..
<samahui> 거기다 모니터도 무시 못하죠
<samahui> 저정도 사양이면 듀얼이상 보통 3~4개 달아주니
<samahui> 전 그냥 고사양이지만 저전력인 노트북으로...
<Seony> 최홍만 징역 1년 받았네요
<autowiz> 뭔가 사고친건가요?
<Seony> 돈 빌렸다 안갚았어요
<autowiz> 요즘 사정이 안좋은건가...
<Seony> 대회 안나가면 사정이 안좋을 수 밖에 없죠...
<Seony> youtube-dl이라는 툴 참 잘만들었네요..
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 나갔다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 15.04  저장소중에 kr.archive.ubuntu.com 에서 앞서 말씀하신 해시 합이 맞지 않다는 애러 나오는군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서버에서 파일이 변경됐는지 last modified 시간이 바꼈는데 이거에대해서 뭔가 업데이트가 있어야 하거나 , 파일이 잘못됐거나 한건 아닌가 싶습니다.
<autowiz> ftp.daum.net 으로 바꾸니 잘됩니다. 참고들 하십시요. 동기화 라던가 서버쪽 스크립트 문제로 생각되며 몇시간~ 몇일 있으면 고쳐질거 같습니다.
<samahui> 그렇군요 알겠습니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui> 전 일찍 나가볼께요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~_~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<autowiz> 지난밤 잠도 잘 주무시고 오늘 하루 식사도 잘 하셨는지요 ^^
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 다 좋았는데.. 오늘 아침에 좀 지각을 했네요.
<pchero_work> 간밤에 눈이 좀 와서 버스가 좀 늦었어요. -_-;;;
<autowiz> 아이고 고생이 많으셨네요...
<autowiz> 이게 무슨소린가요 제가 연예계 소식에 별관심이 없기도 하지만서두 김준수랑 EXID 하니가 사귄다고요 ..... ㅡ_ㅡ;;
<pchero_work> 준수는 누구죠? -_-;;
<pchero_work> 하니만 알겠네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 시아준수 일껍니다. 아마 동방신기에 있다가 JYJ 라는 그룹에 있을꺼에요
<autowiz> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=166630
<autowiz> lex 님 죄송합니다 .   소인 칼퇴 인사를 올리지 못하였사옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 오즈님응ㄴ
<autowiz> 나중에 로그라도 보시면 노여움을 푸시옵소서  ~~
<head|office> 컨셉이 참 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 렉스님바라기인가요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 여자보다 컴을 좋아하는데요  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 누차 말씀드리는데 그냥 심심해서 , 또 심심하실까봐 그러는겁니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 역시 뭔가 필요한게 있으면 apt-cache search abc 로 찾아봐야 합니다.
<autowiz> 실컷 고생하고 봤더니 패키지가 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 전철로 젤 가까운 역이 어디요?
<autowiz> 아이고 답이 늦었습니다 . 독산역입니다
<autowiz> 2번출구로 나오시면 아주 가까이 있습니다.
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 근데 렉스님이 남자 아니었나요?? ㅡ.ㅡ???
<head|office> 오즈님이 출장 서비스 해주시는건가요 ~ ㅎ
<head|office> 아 정말 ㅜㅜ 이제보니 수강신청할떄 난 엄청 쫄아서 대기타고 잇다가 수강신청햇는데 매크로 돌리는 쉐이들이 있엇네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 트래픽이 장난 아니라는데 써니님 정말 그런넘들 많이 있나요? ㅎ
<JasonJang> 독산역 ok 또 묻지 않도록 격하께요. 미안 ^^
<autowiz> 헤드님 학교쪽에 계시는건가요?  조금 있다가나 내일 들어오면 다시 얘기를 해봐야 학거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 미친듯이 쏘는 개인은 별로 없는데 대부분 동시접속수가 5분에서 20정도 폭발적으로 일어나더라구요. 자세한건 나중에~
<autowiz> docker 라는거 참 ....   좋은거 같으면서도 불편하고 음음...
<autowiz> 일단 한동안은 안보는걸로 그냥 vm 쓰는게 더 편하네요
<HolyKnight> dㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 왜 이시간까지 안주무시고 계시나이까 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 잇힝
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 늦은 시간인데 얼른 주무셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 오늘도 그렇게 됐습니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> ldap 책을 계속 읽고있는데, 읽고만 있으니까 지루해지네요...
<Work^Seony> 걍 냅다 만드는 것부터 해야하나
<Work^Seony> openapi.naver.com으로 시작하는 주소에서 제 블로그에 여러차례 접속하는데 대체 뭔지 모르겠군요...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아~ ㅠㅠ 오늘은 힘이 없네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-15
<lex_work> 내일 쉬세요?
<lex_work> 왜 힘이 없으세요?
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 안녕하세용 ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 최근 대만 가신분?
<autowiz> 저는 꿈나라 에서만 ... ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 꿈나라에선 우주에도 가봣습니다
<lex_work> autowiz, 쉬세요
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오오~
<head|office> 저멀리 안드로메다에있는 외계인과 접촉하고왓습니다
<autowiz> 제가 밤에 불이 켜져있으면 체력이 빨리 떨어지거든요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<head|office> 홀리님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 근데 어제 회사에 다른분이 야근하신다고 해서 같이 일하는데 ... 밤새도록 불이 켜져 있는데 있었더니 지금 거의 그로기 상태 입니다 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<head|office> 헐
<head|office> 철야하셧어요?
<Work^Seony> vim 코드를 재작성하는 프로젝트가 있었네요...
<autowiz> 아 ... 생각해보니 이유가 한두가지가 아닌듯하네요 그저께도 잠을 거의 못잤고
<autowiz> 요즘 삶의 재미도 많이 떨어져서 의욕도 슬슬 떨어지고.... 재충전이 필요한 시점이네요
<autowiz> 어 이거 왠지 어디선가 들어본 대사 같은데요
<autowiz> 데자뷰 현상 인가요?
<head|office> 휴가는 근데 아껴야죠 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 재충전이 필요한 시점이라...
<head|office> 연초부터 빡세게 달리시니 그런가봐요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 올해는 휴가 17일 다 쓸껍니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 겨울바다 인천같은데도 놀러가면 재밋어요 ㅎ
<head|office> 가보진 않았지만요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ..... 전에 꿈에서 누가 vim 이야기하셔서 ..
<autowiz> https://neovim.io/
<autowiz> https://github.com/neovim/neovim
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHm36-na4-4
<autowiz> ... ... ...... . .. ..   ......  . .. ...    뚜~ 뚜뚜. 뚜뚜뚜뚜뚜    (외계인과 통신하고 있습니다)
<Work^Seony> 방금 제가 얘기했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> neovim 설치해서 제 vimrc를 그대로 적용시켜봤는데 똑같이 작동하네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 그냥 쓰기에는 vim이나 neovim이나 아무런 차이는 없습니다.  다만 좀 더 안정적이고, 향후 서브라임텍스트처럼 네이티브로 플러그인을 지원할 거 같아서 기대되네요
<autowiz> 써니님  vimrc 에 어떤 설정 넣어서 사용하세요?
<autowiz> 하이라이트 같은거 사용하실려나요
<Work^Seony> 제 vimrc가 한 200라인 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 공유해드릴까요?
<autowiz> 넵~~~~ +_+
<autowiz> *_* +_+ *_* +_+ *_* +_+ *_* +_+ *_* +_+ *_* +_+
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpv0ypxnd1ajp00/vimrc?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 적용 전에 해야할 게 있으니까 바로 띄우지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 파일 받으셔서 nano 같은 걸로 먼저 열어보세요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 리눅스 터미널, gvim, 맥 터미널, MacVim 모두 동일하게 보여줍니다
<autowiz> 네 열었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 윗줄에 설명 보시면
<Work^Seony> git clone 라인 보이시죠?
<Work^Seony> 그거 실행해주세요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 돌리시는거죠?
<autowiz> 넵
<Work^Seony> 실행 다 하셨어요?
<autowiz> vim +BundleInstall 할때 에러가 엄청 떨어집니다.
<Work^Seony> 그거 끝나면 없어질 거에요
<Work^Seony> 번들을 인스톨하고나서 세팅이 들어가야하는건데 미리 넣어놔서 그런거에요
<Work^Seony> 번들 인스톨 다 끝나고나면, vim을 재시작해주세요
<Work^Seony> 에러 생기는지 알려주시구요
<autowiz> 넵 계속생깁니다. .. 이거 제가 몇주전에 다른 플러그인 넣는다고 vim 손대놔서 그런지도 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 엥?  vi +BundleInstall 하고나서 재시작했는데도 생긴다구요?
<Work^Seony> 제가 방금 새로 설치한 리눅스에 그대로 했는데요
<autowiz> 플러그인들을 설치하고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고 혹시나 싶어 말씀드리는데 vi 미니버전에서는 작동 안되요
<Work^Seony> 참고로 적용된 스샷입니다 https://www.dropbox.com/s/ujnwco80jfr83yd/screenshot.png?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 너드트리는 자동실행 꺼놨는데, 일단 설치 다 되면 알려드릴께요
<autowiz> 에러가 좀 떠서 해결하고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> vim이 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이 쓰는 편집기 입니다
<Work^Seony> head|office, https://namu.wiki/w/vi?from=vim
<autowiz> 아 head 님 학교 계시는건가요?? 수강신청 트래픽 걱정하시는거 같길래요
<oPeter> 안녕하세요-
<autowiz> 피터님 하이요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 아직도 안되요?
<autowiz> 이제 피터님도 '오' 자 붙여드려야겠네요...  피터님 하이요~오~~
<autowiz> molokai 컬러스킴이 있는데
<Work^Seony> 아... 그 파일이 없으시구나
<Work^Seony> 그거 보내드릴께요
<autowiz> 없다고 뜨네요 .
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehrfogtoqmdpjqi/molokai.vim?dl=0
<autowiz> 분명히 손으로 치면 적용도 되고 되는데
<Work^Seony> 저거 받으셔서, ~/.vim/colors/에 넣으세요
<Work^Seony> 저거 적용하고나면 위에 올려드린 스샷이랑 비슷하게 나와야되요
<autowiz> 네 나왔습니다 ^^
<oPeter> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpv0ypxnd1ajp00/vimrc?dl=0
<Work^Seony> 약간 더 개선시킨 거에요
<Work^Seony> 이걸로 적용시켜보세요
<Work^Seony> 너드트리를 자동으로 뜨게끔 하고, 탭키는 탭을 적용시키게 해놨거든요
<Work^Seony> 제가 전에는 탭키 치면 스페이스바 4칸으로 해놔서 썼었거든요
<Work^Seony> 너드트리는, 왼쪽에 파일 브라우저 같은 거에요
<autowiz> 혹시 그러면 평소처럼 칸띄움으로 탭을 쓸려고할때
<Work^Seony> 왼쪽에 뭐 창 뜨나요?
<autowiz> 다른 키조합같은걸로 탭 을 입력할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그거는 탭키 매핑하면 되지않나 싶은데요
<Work^Seony> 일단 탭 대신 스페이스로 하는건 간단합니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 왼쪽에 뭐 창 뜨긴 뜨나요?
<autowiz> 네 너드 뜹니다.
<Work^Seony> 오케 그러면 마지막 작업이 하나 더 있어요
<Work^Seony> 지금 설치하신 리눅스에 컴파일러 있죠?
<Work^Seony> cd ~/.vim/bundle/vimproc.vim/; make
<autowiz> make 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵 그럼 다 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘 쓰세요
<autowiz> 넵 감사합니다~~
<Work^Seony> 이제 임수한테 대항할 vim파 식구가 하나 더 늘었군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 임수는 emacs 인가요?
<autowiz> nano ?
<Work^Seony> 참고로, vi에서 :BundleSearch 치시면 플러그인을 자동으로 설치하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 임수는 이맥스파
<autowiz> 리눅스 처음쓸대 emacs 들어갓다나 나올줄을 몰라가지고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 플러그인 갯수가 4천개쯤 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 너무 많아서 미리 이게 뭔지 알아보고 설치해야겠더라구요
<autowiz> 전에 제가 영화 크레딧 올라가는거처럼 하는 사람도 있다고 유투브 링크 걸어드린거처럼 vim 쪽이  geek 가 많은거 같습니다 확실히 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 이번에 neovim으로 갈아타면서, 번들도 네오번들로 바꿨습니다
<Work^Seony> 일단 네오빔 써도 제가 드린 설정은 똑같이 잘 작동되요
<Work^Seony> 네오번들이랑 제가 드린 설정에서 쓰는 vundle이랑 차이점은, vundle은 플러그인 관리방식이 좀 중구난방이거든요.  그걸 깔끔하게 정리했다는 정도 뿐이에요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 자동완성 기능도 있어요
<head|office> autowiz : 아 전 회사다녀요 ㅎㅎ 예쩐에 수강신청햇을때 생각이 나서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 .. 저는 대학교 전산 관리하시는줄 알았네요 ^^    자동완성은 파일이름이나 문법 같은거 자동으로 완성되는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  vimrc 파일 여시면 명령어 도움말도 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> vimrc 여시고 set a 까지만 쳐보세요
<Work^Seony> 아 set au까지네요
<Work^Seony> 잘 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그 외에도 말씀하신 파일이름이라던가 함수명 변수명 등등 알아서 목록 띄워줍니다.  근데 솔직히 가끔은 좀 귀찮아요
<autowiz> vim 플러그인은 고사하고 vim 기본기능부터 얼른 다시 배우고 와야할거 같습니다 .ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> vim 많이 안쓰셨군요
<Work^Seony> 평소에 에디터 뭐 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 네 저는 사실 vim 보다 bash 쉘이랑 대부분의 시간을 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 쉘 스크립트 짤대는 vi 로 ~
<Work^Seony> 서브라임 텍스트에서 ctrl+d 기능 혹시 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 이거 흉내내는 것도 제 설정에 들어있긴한데...
<autowiz> 자동완성 이런거 보니까 와 완전 더이상 부러울게 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서브라임 기능은 모르고 있사옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까 어떤 특정 문자을 놓고 블럭을 지정해서 ctrl+d를 누르면, 문서 전체를 뒤져서 같은 문자열을 블럭으로 지정해주는 기능이거든요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 autowiz 라는 단어를 ctrl+d를 하면, 문서 내 autowiz 라는 단어는 전부 블럭으로 만들어서 이 단어만 수정할 수 있는 기능인데요
<Work^Seony> 일단 이거 흉내내는 플러그인을 넣었고, 단축키는 설정파일에 들어있으니까 한 번 연습해보세요
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다~~
<Work^Seony> vi를 IDE로 만들려고 엄청 노력해서 만든게 여기까지에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 왠만한 IDE 보다 퍼포먼스가 더 잘 나올거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (한가지만 혹시 vim 사용중에 nerd 다시 킬려면 어떻게 해야 하나요? )
<Work^Seony> vi에서 창과 창을 건너다니는 키는 ctrl+w+화살표 에요
<Work^Seony> nerd는 제가 단축키를 만들어서 넣었어요 컨트롤+n
<Work^Seony> 단축키 작동되나요?
<autowiz> 아니되옵니다 ㅎㅎ  이건 뭐 제가 찾아보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 최근에 공유해드린 vimrc 받으신 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 너드트리 실행은 :NERD하고 탭키 눌러보세요
<autowiz> 넵 ㅎㅎ   갈고 닦고 연마 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 제가 드린 설정에는 너드트리를 토글하는 라인이 빠졌네요..
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 이거 넣어서 다시 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 아 아니네요 이상하다...  .vimrc 178번 라인에 map <C-n> :NERDTreeToggle<CR> 있죠?
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다. 리눅스 두대 세팅도중이었는데
<autowiz> 두번째 vimrc 적용안된놈이었네요
<autowiz> 잘 되고 있습니다~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  잘되면 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> Work^Seony :  아항 편집기군요 전 서버같은건줄 알았네요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음... 저는 치환은 그냥 정규식으로...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 네 그게 편할 때도 있죠 ㅎㅎ 근데 저 플러그인은 건너뛰는 기능이 있어요..
<PotatoGim> 오.. 건너뛰기...
<autowiz> 포테토님~~ 방가방가~~ ㅋㅋ 저 키보드 구경은 언제 시켜주실거에요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 편집기 설정만 조낸하고, 정작 쓰는건 서브라임 텍스트... ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 엇.. 어제 사진 올렸었는데..ㅋㅋ 아니면 실물을 보시고 싶으시다는? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키보드는 쳐봐야 맛 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 치는김에 요즘 저한테 무심한 포테토님도 좀 치고 와야겠는데요 꺄르르르르
<PotatoGim> 들고 조만간 방문을....ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저는... 치면 부서집니다...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> *__*  강하게 키워드리겠습니다 ^^
<PotatoGim> 으깬 감자 뭐 이런...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서브라임은 정확히
<autowiz> GUI 프로그램인거지요?
<autowiz> "서브라임 텍스트2"
<PotatoGim> gitlab을 업글했더니 gitlab 자체 메타가 날라갔네요..
<autowiz> 서_니 님 저 vim 설정해서 쓸때도 탭으로 티미널을 몇분할정도 해서 사용하시나요? 그냥 따로따로 터미널 여는게 편할거 같기도 하고 , 이동성 생각하면 탭을 3개정도 나누는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 저는 보통 버티컬로 반반 쓰는 편이에요
<PotatoGim> 반반에 vim 탭을 여시는 방법도...
<Work^Seony> tmux나 병풍으로 반 나눠서 해도 되긴한데,
<Work^Seony> vim으로 반 나누면, 버퍼를 공유할 수 있거든요
<Work^Seony> vim 탭은 키가 불편해서... 그놈의 gt, gT ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 그냥 화면 반만 터미널 + tmux에 vim 탭이랑 분할로만..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> vim에서 ctrl+tab으로 매핑하려고하는데 잘 안되네요..
<PotatoGim> gt가 좀 애매한 포지션이죠..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> gvim은 되는데 터미널에서는 대부분 이미 매핑되있다보니...
<Work^Seony> 걍 불편하더라도 tabnew 해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 macvim에서 2천라인짜리 파일 열었는데 너무 버벅대서 vim 쓰는거 포기했는데, 이제 다시 써봐야겠네요...
<PotatoGim> 저는 그거 귀찮아서 그냥 반으로 띄우고 C-w, T로 합니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 저는 최근에서야 봤는데 . Vimium  이라는것이 특이해 보이더라구요.  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en
<autowiz> 사실 아직 그렇게 자주 쓰지는 않는데
<Work^Seony> vim처럼 크롬쓰게 해주는거죠?
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<autowiz> 네. 간단한 페이지에서는
<autowiz> 마우스로 손 안가도 되고 좋더라구요
<PotatoGim> 파이어폭스 쓸 때 저런 비슷한 녀석을 쓰던 기억이...
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 번 써봤는데, 생각만큼 편하진 않아서 지웠었어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> vimperator
<autowiz> 그냥 남들 한테 과시하는 용도 정도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 사실 크롬 기본 단축키보다는 편하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 잽싸게 설치를...
<PotatoGim> 오...
<PotatoGim> 역시 진리의 jkl;
<PotatoGim> hjkl
<PotatoGim> 다만 입력창이 항시 활성화되는 경우에는 사용이 불가능하네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 그럴때는 tab 으로
<autowiz> 아니면 마우스로 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Work^Seony> neovim에서 마우스 지원은 양날의 검이네요
<Work^Seony> 터미널 vim에서 마치 gvim을 쓰게끔해주는 느낌인데, 문제는 복붙이 곤란하다는 점...
<JasonJang> 말씀중 딴 얘기로 껴들어서 미안 ^^ ㅠㅠ.
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony님 일전에 usb lan VPN하려던(/했던) 목적이랄까? 음..어느곳이랑 어느곳 네퉈킹 였어요? 설마 집+회사?
<Work^Seony> 네 집-회사요
<JasonJang> 오~ 예, 답 감사 ^^
<YESMAN> autowiz
<YESMAN> 방금 맥도날드 갔다가 의외의 설레임?? 을 느끼고 왔네요
<YESMAN> 간만에 정말 맘에들게 생긴 여자애를 보고 왔는데..1
<autowiz> 으음...
<YESMAN> 내가 맘에들면 분명 다른 사람들도 맘에드는 거 뻔하고
<YESMAN> 그 동안의 경험이 말 해주기에 그냥.. 빅맥셋트 먹고
<autowiz> 뻔하지는 않다고 봅니다. 뭐 확율이 높긴 하겠습니다만.
<YESMAN> 얼굴 한 번 더 본답시고 상하이셋트 하나 더 사서 집에 왓네요
<YESMAN> 이제 그런 작은 기대감 느끼던 시절 다 지나갔고
<YESMAN> 그런거에 아파한지도 질려버려서
<YESMAN> 판타지마냥 생각하면 맘 편하네요 허허
<autowiz> 얼른 현실로 돌아오시지요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 저희 동네라면
<YESMAN> 미친 짓 해서 들이대기라도 할텐데
<YESMAN> 이제 서울 강북 떠날날도 몇 일 안남아서
<YESMAN> 해보지도 못하네요
<autowiz> 자체롭게 여러군데에 관심을 두시는군요 허허허
<autowiz> 적은 부분에 집중하시길 권해드립니다.
<YESMAN> 이쁜여자는 수 없이 보았고 들이대보고 차이기도 해봤지만
<YESMAN> 한동안 밤일만 꾸준히 하다보니..
<YESMAN> 맥도날드에서 알바하는 모습이 더 이뻐보인 거도 있는 거 같아요
<autowiz> 예스맨님 20대 초반이셨나요?
<YESMAN> 이제 26살이네요
<YESMAN> 얼른 이 망테크를 손보지 않으면
<YESMAN> 안될 거같음
<autowiz> 초반은 아니시구나  .... 오늘 갑자기 이런생각을 해봅니다.
<autowiz> 남여가 결혼하고 10년쯤 되면 설램도 덜해지고 그런다는데
<autowiz> 그게 결혼한지 10년이 되서 그런것도 있겟지만서두 그냥 나이가 들어서 그런것도 있지 않을까 하는 생각을 해봅니다.. ㅎㅎ   아직 미혼인 저는 잘은 모르겠습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> ..
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맛점들 하세요~~~~~
<head|office> 남자가 뭐 있습니까
<head|office> 아직 결혼전이라면
<head|office> 끌리는데로 하는거죠
<head|office> 대쉬해 보세요 남자답게 철판을 깔고서 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 다들 맛점은 하셧습니까 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 예스맨님 나가셧넹 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그동안 갈려다 못가던 곳에 가서 점심 먹었는데 뭐 so~ so~ 하네요
<autowiz> 렉_스_님~~ ㅎㅎ 점심은 맛있게 잘 드셨어요??
<lex_work> 네. 맛있게 잘 먹었습니다. 오즈님은 맛점하셨어요?
<autowiz> 아니요 저는 맛점 못했습니다.
<autowiz> 언전가 맛점 할 수 있는 날이 오겠지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님이 사주신다면야 김밥에 라면도 최고의 한끼가 될텐데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 기계식 키보드 중에 체리스위치랑 카일 스위치랑 키감이 차이가 좀 나나요?
<JasonJang> auto wiz 가디역 #6 말뚝곱창 가 봤우?
<autowiz> 거긴 못가본거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아니 가본거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 연기가 살짝 나긴하는데, 맛있게 잘 먹었었습니다.
<autowiz> 한 73 점정도 ( 제가 음식점 점수가 좀 짭니다)
<autowiz> 50~60 이면 적당히 넘길만한거
<autowiz> 70 이상이면 가끔 먹고싶다~ 싶은곳. 80 이상은 일부러 이동해서라도 가고싶은곳 90이상은 뭐 전국에 몇군데 없을듯
<autowiz> 합니다.
<HolyKnight> 흠
<HolyKnight> 본녀 등 근육이 꿈틀대고 있어유
<autowiz> 등 근육이 왜요 ?
<autowiz> 운동 이라도 격하게 하셨어요? ^^
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<autowiz> 오~~~~~~  이수다
<autowiz>                   ㅁ
<oPeter> 언제나 환영받으시는군요!
<oPeter> 어세오세요!!!
<JasonJang> 체리는 만져 봤는데...카일은 모름
<HolyKnight> 몰겠어유
<HolyKnight> 근육을 자극했더니
<HolyKnight> 그러네유
<HolyKnight> 지금도 배근육이 꿈틀대대유
<autowiz> 아프진 않으시구요? 그러면 다행입니다만
<HolyKnight> 노 페인
<lex_work> OO효과 검색하려고 했는데 검색창에 노페인 침.... -ㅇ-
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 다 지나갈껍니다.
<autowiz> 아픔도 쪽팔림도
<lex_work> 흐어엉~
<autowiz> 기쁨도 사랑도
<lex_work> 오즈님 초월하셨음?
<lex_work> 그래요. 오늘은 찰나의 기쁨이 있습니다. 금요일인데 월급날이에요.ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 엑셀 2016의 새로운 기능 몇 개를 돌려보고 지화자를 외치는 중 http://pic.twitter.com/tpnIwU9Xfq
<autowiz> 월급날이시군요 반짝반짝
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 김밥천국이 사실은 단일 프랜차이즈가 아니다..라는 쓸 데 없는 새 상식을 얻었다... 98년에 상표 신청했더니 "김밥과 천국이 각각 보통명사로 식별성이 없으므로 독점할 수 없는 상호"라 빠꾸 먹었고, 그 틈에 아무나 다 저 이름으로 가게 만들었다고..
<lex_work> 예전에 다니던 회사 1층에 김밥천국이 있었는데 마땅한 직원식당이 없어서 거길 이용했거든요.
<lex_work> 와 음식을 정말 못하세요. 비빔밥조차 맛이 없어서 한번 먹고 안먹을 정도로...
<lex_work> 근데 주인내외분이 정말 친절하세요. 최고로 친절하셔서 바꾸자고 못하고 계속 먹었었네요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 어려운 문제군요. 친절하신데 맛이 없다라...  ㅠㅠ
<imsu> autowiz: 행님 ~ 언제까지 그렇게 하실겁니깡 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 로그인만 해놓고 이제서야 봤네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 뭘 어떻게? 잉?
<imsu> 오~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~` ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 ...  우리둘중에 하나가 죽을때까지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> oPeter: 인사가 늦었네용 (꾸벅) ^^
<autowiz> 날씨가 좀 풀리는거 같기도 하고 , 그래도 좀 춥기도 하고 그러네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 집에만 있는데 손이 시렵더라구요 어제는 ...
<imsu> 그래서 보일러 빵빵 틀었는데;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oPeter> gjr
<oPeter> 헉
<oPeter> 아니요.
<autowiz> 영하 12도 이하로 내려갈때는 외출로 해놔도 어는 경우 있어서 보일러를 어느정도로 틀어놓고 다니는게 나을것도 같고
<oPeter> 괜찮습니다-
<oPeter> 편히 대해주세요-
<imsu> 가스비가 무서워지고 있어서.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 1~2만원도 안나올거야 일주일동안 살짝 틀어도
<autowiz> 보일러망가지면 돈도 돈이고 더 고생한다는
<imsu> 요즘에 근데 그정도로 온도가 떨어집니까?
<oPeter> 하나만 사적으로 질문 드려도 될까요?
<autowiz> 일단 일기예보상으로는 다음주중에 2~3일은 영하10도까지 떨어진다는데
<autowiz> 두고봐야겠지
<oPeter> 여러분들은 직장에서 직장 동료들과 맘이 상하거나 틀어지면 어떻게 행동하시나요?
<oPeter> 예를들어,
<oPeter> 여러분이 누군가에게 잘못했었을때,
<oPeter> 어떻게 행동하시나요?
<oPeter> 끝까지 매달려서 용서를 청하시나요,
<oPeter> 아니면
<autowiz> 상황에따라 관계에 따라 조금 달라질 수 는 있겠지만 . 계속 얼굴봐야 하는 사람이라서 가능하면 좋게 풀려고 합니다.
<autowiz> 어느쪽이 잘못했던
<oPeter> 흠..
<autowiz> 정~ 아니다싶으면 뭐 안타깝지만 어쩔 수 없는거지요
<lex_work> 할만큼 했는데도 용서를 안해주면 어쩔수 없죠..ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 할만큼이라는게 참 애매한것 같아요.
<lex_work> 내가 할수있는 만큼.....
<oPeter> 도대체 상대방은 얼마만큼 뭘 원하는것인지 애매할때가 있는것 같아요.
<lex_work> 이정도면 할만큼 했다 라는 만큼
<autowiz> 얼마나 잘못을 하셨길래 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제 맘이 다 아픕니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ( 아님 반대의 경우인가요? )
<lex_work> 어느 정도 용서를 구했다면 시간을 두고 기다려보는 것도 방법이라고 생각해요
<oPeter> 글쎄요.
<oPeter> 제가 그걸 모르겠어요.
<oPeter> 제가 얼마나 잘못한것인지
<oPeter> 제가 어느정도 용서를 구한것인지
<oPeter> lex_work: 그래서 시간을 두고 기다려보는것도 방법이라는것(2)
<lex_work> 여친과의 문제입니까?
<oPeter> 아니요.
<lex_work> 다행이네요. 제일 어렵거든요.^^;
<oPeter> 사내 동료들과의 문제입니다.
<lex_work> 시간을 가지는게 좋을거 같습니다.
<oPeter> 허허 그보다 더 어려운것 같아요. 단언컨데 말이죠.
<lex_work> 어깨를 떨구고 초췌한 표정으로 계세요,
<oPeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<oPeter> lex_work: 심히 공감합니다.
<oPeter> 전 아무렇지 않은 표정을 짓거든요.
<oPeter> 그래서 그분이 더욱 분노하는 것인가요?
<lex_work> 넵.
<lex_work> 한숨도 가끔 쉬구요
<oPeter> lex_work: 인정합니다.
<oPeter> 네.
<oPeter> 결국 박박 기라는 뜻이군요.
<oPeter> 네. 솔직히 말하면 저는 고양이과예요.
<lex_work> 말씀하시는거 보니까 어느정도 용서를 빈거 같은데 아직 준비가 안된 사람에게 계속 용서를 비는 것도 무리가 있다고 봅니다.
<oPeter> 혼자 있어도 잘 놀고, 혼자 책읽고, 공부하고, 그렇게 사람들하고 사적으로 아주 친해지고 그런편은 아닙니다.
<lex_work> 풀죽은 모습으로 좀 기다려보세요.
<oPeter> 장난도 치긴하지만 아주 친밀하게는 아닙니다.
<lex_work> 저두요~~~ ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 근데, 자꾸 사람들이 친해지길 원했어요.
<oPeter> 주변에서 말이죠.
<lex_work> 네네 동감입니다. 특히 감당하기 힘든 외향형 친구들이 친해지길 원하고 적극적이고
<lex_work> 하지만 그사람들에게 맞추는건 참 힘듭니다.
<oPeter> 하지만 제가 원래 가진 반반감이 있었는데, 그것때문에 내밀었던 손을 다 잘라냈죠.
<oPeter> 쌓여있던 감정이 있긴 있었는데, 그쪽이 손을 내밀었을때 손을 다 잘라냈다는 말입니다.
<oPeter> 그리고 저는 그냥 인사정도하고, 가벼운 농담, 그리고 쉴때 같이 쉬는정도(?) 그정도면 되거든요.
<lex_work> 남자 대 남자 문제죠?
<lex_work> 제가 말씀드리는게 도움이 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<oPeter> 그렇게하지 않아도, 상대방에 화가나거나 감정이 있는건 아.니.예.요.
<oPeter> 그냥 정말 그냥 저사람은 저사람. 나는 나. 정도 감정없이 지내는 정도입니다.
<lex_work> 그렇게 지내면 되는거 아닌가요?
<oPeter> 네. 근데 사람들은 친하게 하지 않으면, 자기네들에게 매달리지 않으면 자신들이 소중한 존재가 아니니까. 자신들을 홀대하니까.
<oPeter> 그렇게 생각해서 저를 중립적이 아닌 부정적으로 본다는 말이죠.
<oPeter> 왜 사람들은 그렇게 갈라서 생각을 할까요.
<lex_work> 흠;;;; 그 집단말고 다른 집단은 없는거에요?
<lex_work> 혹 피터님과 비슷한 성향의 사람은 없나요?
<oPeter> 집단이라는게 저랑 일하는 사람들 전부입니다.
<oPeter> 여긴 학교라서 좀 특수성이 있긴해요.
<lex_work> 그 전부가 한 집단이에요?
<lex_work> 사람이 어느정도 모이면 소집단을 이루잖아요.
<oPeter> 네.
<lex_work> 헉;;;;
<lex_work> 들어가야겠는데요....ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 전부가 한집단 입니다.
<oPeter> 네 그래서 지금 제가 좀 난감하네요.
<lex_work> 아님 강철심장을 달던가
<oPeter> 들어와라. 아니면 나가던가.
<oPeter> 뭐 이런입니다.
<oPeter> 학생 15명정도 + 직원 4명정도.
<lex_work> 들...어...가...야 될거 같습니다.ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 뭐 이런 구성입니다.
<oPeter> 그리고 교수님들.
<oPeter> lex_work: 방법좀 가르쳐주세요.
<lex_work> 대학교는 특히 더 심하던데요
<oPeter> 그사람들이 손을 내밀었다는게
<lex_work> 저는 잘 못해서 전직장에서 나온 사람입니다. ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 업무적인것인가요, 아니면 관계적인것인가요?
<lex_work> 그사람들이 먼저 손을 내밀었는데 안잡으면 후폭풍이 어마어마할 거 같습니다.
<oPeter> 이미 후폭풍이죠.
<oPeter> 왜냐면 그 사람들이 손을 내밀었는데 안잡았거든요.
<oPeter> 다 잘라냈습니다.
<lex_work> 흠냥
<oPeter> 흠냥(2)
<lex_work> 그럼 이제 결단을 내려야겠습니다.
<oPeter> 첫째는 서운함도 있었어요.
<lex_work> 계속 다닐건지 아니면 그만두실건지
<oPeter> 헉
<lex_work> 계속 다녀야 한다면 가서 잡으세요
<oPeter> lex_work: 가서 잡으세요.
<lex_work> 술마시면서 이야기 하세요.
<lex_work> 취중진담인거 마냥
<autowiz> 여성비하의 의도는 아니지만 , 어느 집단이건 같이 어울리고 그렇고 싶어합니다. 근데 여성분들이 대부분인 집단에서는 편가르기랄까 그런게 조금 미세하게 더 심할 수 도 있다고 생각합니다.
<lex_work> 동감입니다.ㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 네.
<autowiz> 어느정도 어울리면서 개인의 편의로 찾아야 하지 않을까싶기도 하네요.
<oPeter> 잘 생각하여, 행동하겠습니다.
<oPeter> autowiz: 공감하는 바입니다.
<autowiz> 나는 전부 내가 원하는대로 살겠어 하고 싶으면 미쿡 가셔셔 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<oPeter> 하지만 언제까지 어떻게 매달려야 하는지 저는 잘 몰르겠어요.
<autowiz> 대놓고 말하면 저라면 약간의 연기라도 하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 세상 중요한일이 얼마나 많은데 그런문제로 힘빼고 싶지않습니다.
<autowiz> 몇일 시무룩하게 바닥에 붙어서 다니다보면 안스러워서 다시 말을 걸어줄거 같은데요.
<lex_work> 네 몇일 시무룩하다가 살짝 따라다녀보세요
<autowiz> 사과를 하긴 하는데 , 이후에 나는 뭐 별로 불편한거 없거든~~ 이라는듯이 생글생글 다니는것도 좀 얄미워보이지 않겠습니까.
<oPeter> autowiz: lex_work 제 상태가 딱 그 상황인것 같습니다.
<oPeter> lex_work: 제가 딱 그 상황인것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 으음... 상대방의 입장에서 생각해보라는 말을 어릴때 부터 들으면서 컷었고 , 많이 그러기도 했는데. 이게 그냥 대충 응 그래 이런저런 상황에서 이런저런 생각이라고 생각하면 , 별반 내가 내위주로 생각한거랑 다르지 않습니다.
<oPeter> 사과를 하긴 하는데, 이후에 나는 뭐 별로 불편한거 없거든~~ 생글생글정도는 아닙니다
<autowiz> 정말 절실히 다른사람의 입장에 감정이입이 되어야 비로소 상대방의 마음이 어떠했으리라 짐작이 가는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그중에 가장 친한, 친해보이는 사람에게 조언을 구해보는건 어떨까요?
<oPeter> 그 사람도 마음이 돌아간게,
<oPeter> 그사람도 제가 제일 의지하는 사람인것 알고 있거든요.
<oPeter> 근데 제가 몇번 사과하고 매달리고 그러자 저도 발을 떼었거든요.
<autowiz> 정확히 어떤문제인지는 모르겠으나 , lex 님이 더 도움이 되지 않을까 싶습니다만 ...
<lex_work> 저도 인간관계 폭이 좁고 잘 못합니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저야 이러니 저러니 해도 경상도 남자라 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 갑자기 달려오면 피하는 종족이에요.
<autowiz> 아... 제가 원래 천천히 스믈스믈 알게 모르게 다가가는거 전문이라고 누가 그러던데
<autowiz> 누님께는 너무 달려가서 첨에 놀라셨겠어요? ^____^
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<oPeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일단 여자분들이랑 친해지는방법을 좀 배우시는게 어떨까 싶습니다 .
<lex_work> 제가 보통 여자들과 성격이 달라서 잘 못지내요..흑;;;;
<autowiz> 저는 남자한테도 고백받아본 ... 여러번까지는 아니어도 몇몇번 ... ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 오~
<oPeter> autowiz: 그중 한명이 접니다.
<lex_work> 와우~
<oPeter> lex_work: 그중 한명이 접니다. 오즈님에게 고백..
<oPeter> 흐흡~
<lex_work> 어????? 어?  ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어... 그쪽 이셨구나 하하핫
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴 수 있습니다. 빅뱅은 이해를 못해도 한낱 사람의 마음은 이해해 드릴 수 있습니다.
<oPeter> 후훗.
<oPeter> 여자가 좋습니다.
<oPeter> 팬클럽 수준으로 이해해주세요.
<ubuubu> 여러분 도움이 필요해서 IRc에 왔습니다
<ubuubu> 한가지만 질문해도 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 네 굳이 일일이 묻지 않고 그냥 질문 하시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 게임회사는 기후 좋은 곳에 많이 몰려있다.
<autowiz> 게임개발자들 중에 워낙 좀 하고픈대로 하고 사는 자유인들이 많다보니 기후좋고 살기 좋은 동네에 게임 스튜디오들이 많이 모여있습니다.
<autowiz> 게임개발에 관심을 돌렵 돌려 봐야 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뒤늦게 프로그래밍 하시려구요?
<autowiz> 좀 ... 그렇겠지요 ㅠㅠ   ( 뭐 프로그래밍은 지금도 회사 프로젝트 하고는 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ )
<autowiz> 작년 7월부터 SE 팀에서 솔루션 개발팀으로 옮겼습니다.
<autowiz> 몇달안에 제품 나올듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요... 기대되네요
<autowiz> 콘솔게임 개발은 어떤식으로 이뤄질까요... 음...
<Seony> 콘솔은 애플 xcode처럼 개발툴이 따로 있는 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 하드웨어가 딱 정해져있기 때문에 각종 스펙이 이미 결정된 안에서 하는 거라 시간이 갈수록 최적화가 잘되더라구요
<autowiz> 정말이지 세상에 할일은 많고 하고싶은일도 많습니다.
<autowiz> 누군가의 가사처럼 , 남이 뭘 하든 그걸욕할 시간을 아까워 하는게  잘 사는 방법중에 하나 인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 오오오오  오늘 불금입니다.
<autowiz> 인샬라~ 불살라~  이번주는 정말이지 하얗게 태워버릴 각오로 열심히 놀아야 겠습니다.
<ubuubu> 쿠분투 디자인이 멋져서 사용해보려는데 우분투랑 호환이 안된다던지 그런일은 없겠죠?
<ubuubu> 그냥 우분투+KDE?
<autowiz> 그런 전문적인건 서니님께서 오신김에 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ubuubu> 이번에 윈도우로만 파이썬, 레일즈 프로그래밍하다가 하도 답답해서 데스크톱에 우분투를 깔려는데
<autowiz> gnome 에서만 돌아가는 몇몇 프로그램빼고는 문제가 없을것도 같습니다만.
<Seony> 제가 전문인가요? ㅎㅎ  저는 데탑 배포판엔 아예 관심이 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ubuubu> 뭐 무난하게 우분투로 깔려하는데 디자인이 쿠려서 쿠분투가 좋다는 얘기를듣고 깔려고 고민중입니다
<Seony> 쿠분투가 예쁘긴 하지만 옵션들이 굉장히 복잡합니다
<Seony> 커스터마이징하는거 좋아하시면 딱 맞을 거에요
<ubuubu> 아 그런가요.
<ubuubu> 아 커스터마이징은 질색입니다 ㅎㅎ 우분투로 해야겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<autowiz> acooda 라고 kde 만 넘무 좋아하는 친구 있는데
<Seony> 쿠분투는 나중에 우분투에 적응하고나서 가상머신에서 돌려보세요...
<autowiz> irc 는 자주 오지 않는지라 ㅠㅠ
<ubuubu> 그래야겠군요.
<ubuubu> 원래 가상머신으로 돌리는데 하도 파이썬 오류가 윈도우에서 많이나서 데스크톱에 까네요 이제
<Seony> 아무래도 요구하는 패키지들이 리눅스용들이 많아서 그럴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ubuubu> 거기다가 레일즈도 하는지라
<ubuubu> 1년만 꾹참고 있다가 돈모이면 osx으로 흐흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 우분투 쓰다 osx 쓰면 불편할 수도 있어요
<Seony> 괜찮을 수도 있고...  각자 다르더라구요
<ubuubu> 어랏!
<ubuubu> 마침 집에 남는 64gb ssd가있군요
<ubuubu> 여기에다 우분투를 설치해야겠어요 흐흐
<oPeter> 써니님. 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 저는 퇴근합니다
<JasonJang> https://youtu.be/c3PUYoa1c9M
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/saltynut/220598451441
<ubuubu> 아이거 usb없이 설치가 안되나요?
<ubuubu> 갑자기 설치하려니 usb가 사라졋네요
<ubuubu> 엇! unetbootin 발견했습니다
<head|office> 퇴근해유 굳 나잇~!
<ubuubu> 아이거 낭패네요
<ubuubu> C에 윈도우 E에 우분투 EXT4로 깔고 easybcd로 잡아줬는데
<ubuubu> 우분투로 부팅하니까 검은화면만 뜨네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 easybcd 없이 그냥 윈도우즈 설치(부팅복구) 하고
<autowiz> 리눅스 설치(부팅복구) 하면 될거같은데
<autowiz> 어딘가 잘 안되시나 보네요 ... 이미 나가신 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-16
<samahui> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요~ 이말하러 접속했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 이만~
<autowiz> 순식간에 오셨다 가버리셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 눈이 오네요
<autowiz> 화이트 쎄러데이 되세요~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/F36nB1K.gif
<Ubuntu_Noob> 죄송하지만 명령어 문의 하나만 드려도 될까요?
<Ubuntu_Noob> 최상위 루트에 /alias 디렉토리를 형성하는 명령어가
<Ubuntu_Noob> mkdir /alias 맞나요?
<Seony> sp
<Seony> 네
<autowiz> 즐거운 토요일 되고 계신지요 ㅎㅎ
<Learing> 고수님들 ㅠㅠ
<Learing> cat, head, tail, more 명령어만으로 /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf 파일을 왼쪽에 번호표가 붙은 상태로 20줄씩 끊어서 출력하려면 도대체 어떻게 해야하나요 ㅠㅠ 멘붕오네요
<Learing> 아 멘붕하던 도중 답을 찾았습니다....
<Learing> cat -n /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf | more -10
<Learing> 이었네요...
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/saltynut/220597374229
<HolyKnight> 태조님 ㅎㅇ
<taejo> 안녕하세연
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 본녀가 바로 그마유
<taejo> 넹?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-17
<autowiz> 홀리찡 홀리찡 홀리찡 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 오토찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 강분도님 아세유?
<autowiz> 네 모임에서 종종 뵙곤 했었지요
<JasonJang> HolyK night: why?
<JasonJang> Holy Knight: why?
<HolyKnight> 수년만에
<HolyKnight> 아얄씨에 접속하신 분이
<HolyKnight> 강분도님 안 계시네라는 말 하셔서유
<autowiz> 분도님이 모임 나오실적에는 irc 자주 오셨던거 같습니다. 그래서 그러실지도
<HolyKnight> 23:40 <태쟈> 그나저나
<HolyKnight> 23:40 <태쟈> 강분도님은 아직도 계시나요
<HolyKnight> 23:40 <GrandMaster> 강분도님은 누구시나유
<HolyKnight> 23:41 <태쟈> 그유명한분있는디
<HolyKnight> 23:41 <태쟈> 2008년에 이 채널에서 항상 계시던분일듯..
<HolyKnight> 그럼 지금도 우분투 활동 하시는 건가유?
<autowiz> 요즘은 얼굴뵙기 힘드실겁니다. irc도 그렇고
<HolyKnight> 아....
<JasonJang> 2014년 은퇴?한 척...ㅋ 전화는 되요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<JasonJang> 현재는 1차산업으로 벌이를 하고, 아들들 교육에 힘쓰고 있고,...또 그가 ubuntu-kr 에 기여한 바도 크죠.
<anaki> 왕초보입니다. 맥에 패러렐즈 이용해서 우분투 14.04버전 설치했는데 한글 입력이 안됩니다.
<JasonJang> 한글이 *어찌* 안돼요?
<JasonJang> *무슨*   한글이 *어찌* 안돼요?
<JasonJang> 갔군?! ㅋ
<HolyKnight> 이미 나가심
<suji> 안녕하세요. 우분투 서버버전 인터넷이 안 되는데 어떻게 해야할까요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<noke> 안녕하세요, 질문 하나만 해도 될까요?
<noke> 방금 막 우분투를 설치했는데 한/영 전환이 안 되네요...
<HolyKnight> 다솜 입력기
<HolyKnight> 알아보세유
<HolyKnight> 는 이미 나가심 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뭐 예전부터 그러긴 했지만 사람들이
<autowiz> 인내심이 부족한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ 공지도 별로 안읽어보는거 같고
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<lex_work> 여기는 눈발 날립니다 위쪽은 괜찮습니까?
<HolyKnight> 서울은 눈 쬐금 옵니다. 오버.
<autowiz> 토요일날 눈왔었는데
<autowiz> 지금은 그냥 시꺼멓기만 하네요
<autowiz>  어느 겨울이었습니다.
<lex_work> 드디어 버스탈출했어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 차 나오셨군요 오오~
<autowiz> 그동안 수고 많으셨습니다.
<lex_work> ^^
<lex_work> 일주일 버스타고 다녔다고 입이 지었어요. 올해는 저질체력에서 꼭 탈출하는게 목표에요.ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-09
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Jun_> 안녕하세요.  우분투를 학습해보려고합니다.
<Jun_> SSD 256 , Ram 8 G 노트북을 학습용도로 사용하려고합니다 파티션크기를 어떻게 나눠야하는지 궁금합니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저라면 3개 정도로 나눠서 윈도우즈 80G , 데이터 80G , 리눅스 80G 정도 해놓으시고
<autowiz> 나중에 한쪽이 더 필요해지면 데이터를 줄이던가 없에던가 해서
<autowiz> 다른쪽을 확장 시키는 방법도 있을거같습니다.
<Jun_> 감사합니다.
<Jun_> 리눅스에서 파티션구성이 home swap 등등이있던데
<Jun_> 80G 를 어떻게 나눠야할까요?
<autowiz> 우선은 운영 서버도 아니니까 / (루트) 파티션 하나만 만드시구요
<autowiz> swap 은 8G ~ 16G 인데 SSD 라서 용량 넉넉하지 않으니까 4~8기가 정도 하시는게 어떠실까 싶습니다.
<Jun_> 검색으로는 서버용으로 파티션을 설정하는것 밖에 찾기힘들었는데 정말감사합니다.
<Jun_> 좋은하루되세요^^
<bluedusk> 램 8G 면 스왑 파티션 따로 잡지 말고
<bluedusk> 그냥 / 통으로 쓰다가
<bluedusk> 스왑 필요하면 스왑파일 만들어서 쓰시는게 나을듯
<autowiz> 네 저도 그생각을 하긴 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역쉬 블더님이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Jun_> 답변주셔서 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 그냥 우분투 버리고 아치로 대동단결
<autowiz> 아치는 어떤점이 좋은가요?
<Seony> 저는 안써봤지만, 젠투만큼이나 운영체제를 조립하는 수준이라던데요
<Seony> 그리고 패키지 배포시 배포판 특유의 패치 같은게 없는 바닐라 상태로만 배포를 한답니다.
<Seony> 그래서 어떤 패키지 제작자가 업데이트 올리면 그 즉시 반영되기 때문에, 업데이트가 무지 빠르다고 하네요
<autowiz> 독특하긴 한거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업데이트 주기가 빠르기 때문에 서버로는 안어울려요
<Seony> 근데 스왑 파일이랑 파티션이랑 좀 차이가 있나요?
<Seony> 성능이라던가 아니면 어떤 문제가 있다거나...
<bluedusk> Seony:  제가 알기로는 없습니다. 어차피 스왑 떨어진다는것 자체가...
<Seony> 음... 앞으로 저도 파티션보다는 스왑파일로 구성하는 쪽을 고려해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 파티션 나누는게 불편하기도 하고...
<autowiz> 아참 그러고보니까 여쭤보고싶은게 있는데요.
<autowiz> 개인 PC 랑 서버랑 보통 어느정도 주기로 업데이트(apt update ; apt upgrade ) 하시나요?
<Seony> 저요?
<bluedusk> 전 안함니바.
<autowiz> 몇달 안했더니 수백개씩 쌓여있어서
<bluedusk> 생각나면 한번씩
<autowiz> 뭐 답은 없겟지만서두
<Seony> 저희는 보안패치는 즉시 하구요, 그외는 리붓할 때 해요
<Seony> 보안패치의 경우는 아예 unattended-upgrades로 아예 묻지마 패치 해버려요
<Seony> 커널 패치의 경우는 직원들이랑 상의해서 전체 서버 리붓하는 계획도 세우고 해서 좀 귀찮아요
<Seony> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades  이걸로 구성합니다
<Seony> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<autowiz> 미리미리 공부랑 연습이랑 좀 해놔야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 보안패치는, 중요한거니까 바로 해야하는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 오 이직 하시게요?
<Seony> j #freebsd-ko
<autowiz> 이직은 아니구요 그냥 공부좀 해놓을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업데이트가 공부할 게 뭐 있어요?
<autowiz> 서니님 링크 주신거처럼 자동으로 되게 설정해본적이 없어서가지구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 그리고 이거 구독해요 https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/rss.xml
<Seony> 우분투 보안패치 RSS인데, 패치 뜨면 바로 알림 옵니다
<Seony> 알림보고 영향이 있겠다싶으면 바로 업데이트합니다.
<autowiz> 워낙 패치 안하고 방치되는 서버들을 너무 봐서 그런지
<autowiz> 업데이트에 너무 무감각해졌네요 ㅠㅠ 큰일입니다.
<Seony> 헐... 그거 시스템 관리자로서는 기본 소양인디...
<autowiz> 그러게 말입니다 큰일입니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 기본이 안되어있네요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 탈랔
<autowiz> 블더님이 차기 훈남으로 올라오시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> --?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 블로그에 있던 글 재밌게 잘 읽었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 지내고 있는감? 학교는 언제 개강이지?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bluedusk, 맥북 쓰시죠?
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 내가 적은 글이 잘 이해가 갈런지 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 3월 1일 개강이고, 싱가포르 놀러 갔다가 오늘 귀국했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 생각보다 재밌던걸요? 저 한 4번은 정독 했어요
<HEAD|Office> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä ¤¾
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 오 ㅎㅎ 이해가 되서 다행이네.  내 생각을 어찌 전달해야하나 좀 골치아팠거든
<Seony> HEAD|Office, 인코딩 깨지네요
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 이제 됫네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 회사에서 컴으로 접속합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 오랫만에 뵙는군요
<HEAD|Office> 올만입니다
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 올만이에요 ㅎㅎ 아직도 하와이 신가요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 하와이 맞나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> "아직도"가 아니라 계속 여기 살 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오호라 ㅎㅎ 놀러갓다왔구나 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 그리고 마지막에 안드로이드 앱은 PushBullet 정도면 괜찮을 것 같아요
<HEAD|Office> 여긴 한겨울인데 거긴 덥겟죠?
<Seony> 여기도 요즘은 좀 춥습니다
<Seony> 전기장판 틀어야되요
<Seony> 17도까지 내려가서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 넵ㅎㅎ 갔다 와서 영어 리스닝 공부해야지 생각하고 있습니다 흐흐
<HEAD|Office> 아하...전에 써니님 작업 공간 보고 반햇던..
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 혹시 맥에서 맥 가상머신 만들어봤어?
<Seony> HEAD|Office, 그게 겉보기만 그럴싸하지, 실제로는 불편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 보기좋은 떡이 먹기도 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 넵
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 맥에서 맥 가상머신은 잘 만들어지지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 넵 ㅎㅎ 저는 시키는대로 하니깐 잘 되더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 전 맥에 어떤 프로그램 깔기 전 테스트하는 용도로 씁니다
<Seony> 시키는대로라면 어디서 보는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> VMware Fusion에서 시키는대로 버튼 누르면 끝나더라고요..
<Seony> 지금 내 계획이, 맥에서 맥 가상머신을 만들고나서 macos를 지우고 리눅스를 설치한다음, 다시 거기서 맥을 가상머신으로 돌리는걸 고려 중이거든...
<Seony> 음... vmware가 필요하구나... 버츄얼박스로 해볼까 했는데..
<Seony> 리눅스용 vmware player도 무료인가...
<Seony> 그럼 맥에다 리눅스 깔고 거기다 vmware player 돌리면, 맥에서 만든 맥 가상머신도 돌릴 수 있을려나...
<Seony> 어렵네..
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, pushbullet은 뭐하는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> VirtualBox도 충분히 가능할겁니다 ㅎㄹ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 안드로이드-크롬이랑 연계해서 SMS 수발신 하는 프로그램입니다.
<HEAD|Office> 역시 프로그래머 분들의 대화는 어렵군..@_@
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 그러면, 문자메시지를 받는 사람도 그 앱이 있어야하는건 아니고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 얼핏 읽었었는데 원리가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> Android 기기에서 SMS 수발신을 API로 푸시불렛이 읽고, 그걸 자신의 서버로 보내고, 그걸 크롬 익스텐션으로 불러오는 그런 원리일겁니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 대신 무료로 사용하면 한 달에 100건의 전송만 가능한걸로 알고 있어요.
<Seony> 음... 그닥 맘에 들진 않네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 좀 찝찝하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그래도 이번 여행은 재밌었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 싱가폴 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 영어 실력도 어느정돈지 알게 되었고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기내에서 빵 더 달라니깐 레드 와인을 주시질 않나..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 싱가폴 국적기 타고갔나보네
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 말하는건 안 어려운데 듣는게 엄청 어렵더라고요 살짝 그 억양도 좀 억세신 것 같고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 베트남 항공이였습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래, 사람들이 잘 모르는게 의외로 말하는건 쉬워
<Seony> 바디랭귀지 써가면서 손짓발짓하면 말은 어떻게든 다 하거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵, 거다가 구문 몇 개?만 알면 말 시작하는건 엄청 쉽더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그리고 "Excuse Me"는 뭔가 만능 표현이더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 이가 귀여워서 다들 잘 해줬을듯 ㅎ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 브레드 ... 레드 (와인) 뭐 가능할지도
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 헤드님 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 네 반갑습니다 ㅎㅎ 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 건강이 최고입니다. 건강히 잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 넵 건강합니다..!
<HEAD|Office> 살찐것만 뺴면요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 하마가 되어가는 기분입니다..ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 어느정도까지는 괜찮아도 너무 찌는건 위험하고 불편하지요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 꽤 많이 쪄서 뺄려고 노력중인데 생각만큼 쉽게빠지지는 않고있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 사실 저도 몸무게 3자리가 넘었는데
<bluedusk> 존잘로님은 잘생겨서 괜찮을지도 모르겠지만
<bluedusk> 전 이제 굴러다니게 생겼다느
<HEAD|Office> 저도 빼라고 난리입니다..
<HEAD|Office> 90키로대입니다 이제 후우.. 설계하고 결혼후.. 20넘께 쪄버렷네요
<HEAD|Office> 성인병 걸리겟다는..
<HEAD|Office> 써니님의 살뺴기 기술을 시전할까 생각중입니다..
<HEAD|Office> 속이 타들어가는 느낌을 느껴볼까..
<autowiz> 저는 하루 두끼 . 딱 배고픔을 참을 수 있을만큼만 먹을 계획입니다. 일단 겨울은 지나구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 저런...
<HEAD|Office> 하루 두끼를 먹어도... 폭식하게되면 효과가 없는듯해요..
<HEAD|Office> 저도 아침은 거의 안먹는데
<HEAD|Office> 점심이랑 저녁떄 많이 먹으니 살 많이 찌더라는..
<HEAD|Office> 간식같은것도 줄여야할거같구요
<autowiz> 적게먹는것도 일주일 이주일 넘어가면 할만하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 그말을 믿고 한번 소식에 ㄷ전해볼까합니다
<autowiz> 마치 금연하고 조금 지나면 막 건강해지는 느낌처럼 . 소식 하면 몸이 막 가벼워지고 그래서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 요즘 살은 안찌는데, 너무 많이 먹어서 고민이에요..
<Seony> 2인분 양을 먹다보니, 와이프가 생활비 많이 든다고...
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 원래 살 많이 안쪗잖아요
<Seony> 많이 쪘었는데 뺀거죠...
<HEAD|Office> 아하...
<HEAD|Office> 저도 그랫습니다
<Seony> 한 84키로 나갔었는데, 이 정도면 그래도 좀 많이 쪘었던거죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많이먹는다고 구박받는거만큼 서러운게 없다는데 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 에이
<HEAD|Office> 그래도 그정도면 양반이지요
<HEAD|Office> 저도 99키로까지 나갓다가 다시 26키로뻇다가
<HEAD|Office> 다시 90키로대 들어오니
<Seony> 얼마 전에 와이프가 꽁치 통조림 사서 조림해줬는데, 제가 통조림 하나로는 부족하니까 2개 하라고 했꺼든요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 꽁치 밥도둑인데
<HEAD|Office> 많이 움직이고 돈 더 많이 버시면 괜찮지요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 수영을 띠엄띠엄 다녔더니 살이 빠지질 않네요. 이번주부터 매일 가려고 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런데 중급반이 되었어요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인제 수영 잘하시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 폼은 멋지다고 말할수는 없지만 접영까지 배웠어요.
<HEAD|Office> 나도 애좀 크면 와이프랑 같이 수영한번 다녀볼까...
<lexlove> 남편이랑 같이 다니고 싶은데 협조를 안하네요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 같이 안다녀주면 수영 같이 다녀주는 새로운 오빠야를 만든다고 했더니 재주껏 만들라네요. 흑;;;;
<HEAD|Office> 헛
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 남편분이 쎄시다
<lexlove> 제가 너무 많이 써먹어서 약발이 안듣네요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 후회하게 만들어준다고 협박했는데 씨도 안먹히네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 걍 혼자 열심히 다녀야겠어요
<Seony> 저도 수영 배우고 싶은데 여기는 그런거 가르치는 곳이 없네요
<HEAD|Office> 그래도 속으로는 조금 쪼일꺼에요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 쎈척하시는듯 ㅋ
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그럼여 ㅋ
<lexlove> Seony: 수영장은 있어요?
<Seony> 두어개 있는거 같아요
<Seony> 뭐, 걸어서 몇분이면 해변이 있다보니...
<autowiz> 뭐 떠있기만할 수 있으면
<autowiz> 계속 하다보면 늘지 않을까 싶긴합니다만 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 아 맞다 해변이 있군요.
<lexlove> 그럼 혼자 연습해도 될거 같아요.^^
<lexlove> 유투브에 수영강좌 영상이 많이 있어요.
<HEAD|Office> 해변에 혼자 하다가
<HEAD|Office> 소금물 왕창 먹으면 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 도와주는 사람이 잇어야 할듯한데.. ㅎㅎ 해변에서는 ㅎㅎ 파도도 있어서 더 힘들거같고..
<HEAD|Office> 위험할지도 모르죠.. 상어라던지..
<lexlove> 연습은 역시 수영장이 좋겠지요? 하와이는 어쩔지 모르겠는데 여기선 가르쳐주기 좋아하시는 분들이 계시거든요.
<lexlove> 파도와 상어. 좀 무섭네요.
<HEAD|Office> 네.. 처음하시는분이 하시기엔 좀 위험할듯해요.. ㅎㅎ 제 생각엔.
<JasonJang> 오늘 말씀들 잼'있으시다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<JasonJang> auto wiz:  많이 반가워요.
<JasonJang> 참! Seony ^MacPro ; 지난 번 귀국때, 선물받은 one-board PC w잘 쓰고 있어요.
<JasonJang> irc 다른 체널에서 퍼온 글 하나 선전 ㅋㅋㅋ --->
<JasonJang> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874883570/marvell-espressobin-board
<Seony^MacPro> JasonJang, 작동 잘 되요?
<JasonJang> 물론요~ 16기가 tf 꼽아서 잘 쓰고 있고, STAT 연결할 필요까지는 아직 안느끼고 있어요.
<JasonJang> 뭣보다 저전력, 모니터링 용으로   잘 쓰고 있어요.
<Seony^MacPro> 잘 쓰셔서 다행이네요.  제가 쓸 때는 당최 어따 쓸지 고민되서 구석에 박아놨었거든요
<HEAD|Office> 우옷!
<HEAD|Office> 맥북..!
<HEAD|Office> 카페에서~ 캬~ 커피마시면서 맥북 하실려나요
<bluedusk> 아니 저 15인치 맥프레를 준다는데
<bluedusk> 이걸 어케 들고 다니라는건지 고민이네요
<Seony> 아 요즘 제 맥에서 이더넷 연결이 자꾸 끊어져서 고민스럽네요..
<Seony> 대체 뭐가 문제인지..
<bluedusk> l2 스위치가 문제일지도
<Seony> 집이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 같은 스위치에 물린 게임기는 다운로드 잘되는데, 제 맥만 그러네요
<bluedusk> 음 저도 잘
<Seony> 가뜩이나 맥에서 리눅스로 갈아타는 중인데 이런 일까지 생기니 아예 불을 지르는군요
<Seony> 이러다 정말, 맥프로에 깔린 맥 지우고 리눅스 설치한 다음 가상머신으로 맥 돌리는 일 생길 수도 있겠네요...
<Seony> 맥에서 맥을 가상머신으로 돌리는... ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오오오
<bluedusk> 그닥 별로 전 추천하지는
<bluedusk> 전에 맥 + 리눅스 + 윈도우에서 액세스 가능한 공용 파일 시스템을 뭘 써야 하나 고민한적은 있는데요
<Seony> 사실 맥OS도 별로 필요없는데요, 그놈의 iMessage 때문에..
<Seony> 얘는 당최 대체가 안되더라구요
<Seony> 인터넷 대충 검색해보니까 맥에 리눅스 설치하는건 크게 어렵지 않아보이더라구요
<Seony> rEFInd인가 하는 부트로더만 설치하면, 부팅 씨디나 usb 같은걸 알아서 인식하는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 해킨 쓸때도 imessage 때문에 문제가 많았죠
<bluedusk> 그거 잘못 인식 하면 잘되던 핸폰이나 다른 맥에서도 뭔가 꼬이는 문제가...;
<Seony> 아 그래요?  복잡하네요
<bluedusk> 저 아직도 특정번호는 같은 아이폰인데 Imessage  로 안가고 문자 메시지로 가요
<Seony> 또 다른 난관은 그래픽카드와 썬더볼트...
<bluedusk> imessage로 지정해서 보내면 문자 가는거 실패 해요
<bluedusk> 아 저도 타워맥 한번 써보고 싶긴 한데
<Seony> 그냥 가상머신에 하드웨어 자원 몽창 다 몰아주고, 아예 부팅하면 리눅스 온리로만 쓸까도 생각 중이에요
<bluedusk> 그게 사실 제가 kvm하드웨어 하나 받아서
<bluedusk> 거기에 필요한 리눅스 전부  vm 올려서 쓰고 잇고
<bluedusk> 윈도우도 올려서
<bluedusk> rdp로 접속해서 쓰고 있죠
<bluedusk> 요즘 고민하는게 kvm도 불편해서
<bluedusk> libvirtd를 컨테이너로 만들어서 vm을 paas로 띄우는걸 고민중이에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 네트웤만 어떻게 깔끔하게 해결되면 괜찮을거 같은데
<Seony> 음... 전 그냥 지금 쓰는 맥을 좀 리눅스로 대체만 하고싶을 뿐인데, 이게 참 어렵네요
<Seony> 이래서 앞으로는 맥 사지말아야지..
<bluedusk> 저랑 반대의 고민을 하시네요
<bluedusk> 제가 2년 전에 맥 처음 입문할때 리눅스로 쓰던걸 어케 맥으로 대체할지 고민했는데
<bluedusk> 근데 사실 요즘 맥 나오는거 보면 개떡같기는해요
<bluedusk> 이런 퀄리티면 안쓰지 라는 생각이..;
<Seony> 네 그래서 제가 엄청 실망했어요...
<Seony> 이번 맥북프로에서 결정적이었죠
<bluedusk> 이번에 나온것도 개발자 프렌드리라고 말로만 그러고
<Seony> 터치바 실제로 만져봤는데, 질은 좋거든요.  문제는 그게 아니다보니...
<bluedusk> 개발자가 뭘 편해라 하는지에 대한 이해는 1%도 없는듯
<Seony> 그렇죠...
<Seony> 걍 완전 지네 멋대로라..
<Seony> 우리가 이렇게 만들었으니, 니들은 이렇게 써라
<Seony> 가격이라도 그대로면 또 모르겠는데,
<Seony> 가격이 왕창 올랐죠
<Seony> 이제 감당이 안되는 수준이 됐어요
<bluedusk> 잡스라는 선구자가 있었을때는 애플 내부에 업무 프로세서 돌아가는 방식이 통용됬는지 모르겠는데
<bluedusk> 지금은 중간에 잡스 사라졌을때 애플이 연상되는...
<Seony> 잡스 살아있었을 때는, 적어도 맥OS의 안정성은 좋았어요
<bluedusk> 그러니깐요
<bluedusk> 왜 사람들이 맥을 쓰고 아이폰을 쓰면서 뭐에 편해라고 하는지 정작 지내들은 이해 못하고 있는듯해요
<Seony> 그래서 제 자신이 점점 애플의 노예화가 되어가면서, 뭘 사도 애플 제품만 사야하는 상황이 와서 그걸 벗어나려구요...
<bluedusk> 제가 봤을때는 정말 포커스를 잘못잡고 제품 만들고 있는듯
<Seony> 이번에 구입한 기어 S3 시계도 그렇고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신형 맥북 다 떠나서, 키보드가 너무 최악이던걸요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 키보드는 어차피 기계식 연결해서 쓸거라. 그건 좀 봐줄 수 있겠떠라고 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 어차피 키보드 블투 기계식 쓰고 있어서
<Seony> 근데 엘캐피탄이든 시에라든 운영체제 자체가 별로여
<Seony> 예전 같지 않아
<bluedusk> 전 거의 엘케피탄 바로 전부터 써서
<bluedusk> 이번 씨에라가 최악.. 특히 아이클라우드
<Seony> 타이거, 레퍼드, 스노우 레퍼드 때랑 비교하면 지금은 뭐 완전 데비안 스테이블에서 테스팅으로 옮긴 수준..
<bluedusk> 드랍박스 연동되는거.;
<bluedusk> 저 그것때문에 드랍박스에 백업받았떤 파일들 전부 날라가서 개고생을..;
<bluedusk> 뭐 아직도 복구 안된 파일도 있고
<Seony> 네 그래서 암튼 이번에 애플에 너무 실망해서, 이젠 맥 안살려구요
<bluedusk> 타워맼
<bluedusk> 연탄맥 말고 그전에 나왔던
<Seony> 쓰던 맥도 리눅스 깔아쓰려고 이것저것 알아보는 중이에요
<Seony> 타워맥은, 케이스 자체가 작품이더라구요
<bluedusk> 타워맥 자체가 특허가 많이 걸려있을까요?
<Seony> 범용으로 쓸 수 있으면 참 좋을텐데..
<bluedusk> 사실 그정도면 다른 하드웨어 업체에서도 모방해서 나올만 한데
<Seony> 그 타워맥에 있는 하드웨어 뜯어내고 요즘 메인보드랑 씨퓨 장착 안되죠?
<HEAD|Office> @@ 핑글핑글
<bluedusk> 그거 안될껄요
<bluedusk> 메인보드 자체거 south, nortH 로 분리되어 있는걸로..
<Seony> 그러면 뭐... 그 타워맥 성능이라고 해봐야...
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 내일 뵈요~~
<Seony> 걍 전기먹는 하마 수준?
<Seony> lexlove, 퇴근하세요
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇긴 하죠
<bluedusk> 전 smc칩셋이나 어케 때서 장착할수 있었음 좋겠어요
<Seony> 흐 이동네에서는 2010년형 타워맥을 $1,400에 파네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 한국도 비슷하던데
<Seony> 앞으로 맥 안살거라는 다짐의 글 ㅋㅋ: http://jswlinux.tistory.com/
<bluedusk> 근데 사실 오픈소스를 업무로 쓰게 되면 문제점이..
<bluedusk> 특히나 기존에 20~30년 개발 기간을 가지고 있는 오픈소스는 괜찮은데
<bluedusk> 새로 개발되는 오픈소스 툴들은.. 갑자기 사라지거나.. 없어지거나.. 팔리거나...
<HEAD|Office> 저거 써니님이 쓰신거에요??
<ircCloud^Seony__> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony__> 제 블로그 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 애플을 엄청 좋아하셧네여 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony__> 애플빠였죠
<HEAD|Office> 애플이 확실히 제가 느끼기에도 예전같지 않다는거 같긴해요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 제목만보고 저번에 본글같은데? 했는디 ㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony__> 그래서 글 첫부분에 제목을 패러디했다고 썼죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> zㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://realm.io/kr/news/360andev-chris-guzman-android-libraries-beginner/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 어서오세요.
<Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집가서 젠투 깔려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스테이지 1부터 깔고 싶은데 정보가 잘 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 내 블로그 있잖아 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그레도 정독 중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 젠투 설치의 큰 그림을 그려주자면,
<Seony> 파티션 나누고 포맷하고 인터넷 잡는게 첫번째 파트야
<Seony> 아참, 몇몇 중요한 가상 파티션 마운트하고, chroot하고
<Seony> 가상파티션 마운트 하는 부분은, 젠투 공식 매뉴얼을 보고서 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 핸드북요? ㅎㄹ
<Seony> 한글판 있잖아
<Seony> 내 문서는 오래되서 좀 달라
<Seony> 두번째 파트부터는, make.conf를 설정하고나서 시스템 코어 패키지를 빌드하는 부분인데, 스테이지 3는 이 부분을 건너뛰게 되어있어
<Seony> 이걸 부트스트랩이라 그러지
<Seony> 부트스트랩에는 보통 펄, 파이썬, glibc, gcc 같은게 포함되어있는데, 옛날에는 이거 빌드하다가 에러가 종종 났어
<Seony> 참고로, USE 플래그는 내 블로그껄 보고 하면 안돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 참고하겠습니다 형ㅎㅎ
<Seony> USE 플래그가 뭐하는건지 이해를 하는게 좀 중요하긴 한데,
<Seony> 젠투 설치하면 기본 USE로 잡혀있는게 bindist거든.  그건 빼고, 이걸 넣어
<Seony> unicode
<Seony> 뭐 특별한 의미는 없는데, bindist 빼면 아무 것도 없어서 허전하니깐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 매뉴얼 보면, 그놈 설치하면 -qt -kde 하라는데 꼭 굳이 - 해줄 필요는 없어
<Seony> 오히려 - 해주면 설치를 안하니까 문제가 생길 소지가 많아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공부 좀 해야 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글치. 젠투는 리눅스라는 운영체제 자체에 이해가 좀 있어야돼
<Seony> 참고로 난 그놈 빌드하다 때려쳤어
<Seony> KDE 5 플라즈마 빌드했는게 아주 맘에 드네
<Feren^IRCCloud> KDE가 더 나은가요?
<Seony> 뭐가 더 낫다라고 얘기하긴 좀 그런데, 내가 KDE에 대한 인식이 별로 안좋았었거든
<Seony> 이번에 다시 써봤는데 아주 맘에 들어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 번 체험해봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-10
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세여~ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 오우
<HEAD|Office> 써니님
<HEAD|Office> 지금 거긴 몇시인가요ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 오후 2시 30분입니다
<HEAD|Office> 한참 일할시간이네요
<HEAD|Office> 서울은 오전 9시 반 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.. 뭐 2시간 반 있으면 퇴근이라 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 좋겟어요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 하와이는 5시면 퇴근.. 우리나라도본받아야하는데 ..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아 서니님 오늘 출근하면서 갑자기 생각난건데
<autowiz> 보통 휴가가면 대신일해주는 사람 없어서 복귀할때까지 일이 뒤로 밀린다고 하셨잖아요.
<autowiz> 그러면 보안패치 rss 는 휴가중에도 확인하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ 적당히 시킬 사람 있으면 시키시는건지 . 직접 작업 하시는건지 .. 그냥 궁금했어요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저번에 한국 휴가처럼 장기간 휴가가는 경우는 휴가 중에 확인하구요,
<Work^Seony> 뭐 4-5일 정도 휴가 때는 다른 직원들이 해줍니다.
<autowiz> 계속 신경 쓰긴 써야하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 rss 등록해서 읽고 있습니다 하핫
<Work^Seony> 보안패치는 신경 써야죠 그게 시스템 관리자가 할 일이니깐요..
<autowiz> 그렇지요 ~
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 보안패치는 자동으로 해놔서 인제 신경 안씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하아~ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 자료 백업해놓은 하드가 반사 상태네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 몇주전에 자료 옮긴다고 200기가 넘기는중이었는데 , 따로 2차백업도 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 크리티컬 까지는 아닌데 좀 우울하네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 왜? 어쩌다가?
<autowiz> 배드난 하드였는데 , 에 ..그냥 배드 피해서 좀 쓰면 괜찮겠지 했는데
<autowiz> 파일 목록부터 잘 못가져오네요 이제 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하드디스크가 너무 모자라서 에고 ㅜ.ㅜ
<JasonJang> 얼마나 자료가 많으시길래... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 가상머신 이미지가 좀 많이 먹더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> e다ㅣ시 들어왓습니다 허허허
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 감기 걸린거 같아요 ㅜㅜ 코감기
<HEAD|Office> 코가 간질간질 하더니
<HEAD|Office> 코막혀서 띵~하네요
<autowiz> 아이고 감기 걸리셨군요~ 얼른 나으셔야 할텐데요
<HEAD|Office> 집에
<HEAD|Office> 애기 있는데 옮길까봐
<HEAD|Office> 걱정이에요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 집가면 한소리 또 듣겟네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 네 집에서 혹은 방에서 쫓겨나게 되십니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ircCloud^Seony__: 써니님 혹시 맥에서도 백그라운드에서 안쓰는 프로그램들도 일괄 업데이트 시킬 수 있나요?
<bluedusk> 이거 프로그램 가끔 켤때마다 업데이트 하겠다고 업데이트 하는것도 은근 불편하네요
<ircCloud^Seony__> 그런 앱이 있는데 이름을 까먹었어요
<bluedusk> 있긴 있나 보네요 나머진 구글신이 찾아주겠죠 감사합니다. (__)
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: Bodega라는 앱이 있는데 찾으시는거랑 비슷할듯합니다.
<bluedusk> 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 근데 알려주신 앱 문닫은지 오래인거 같은데요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐.. 그렇군요ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다
<bluedusk> macupdatt는 6개월 구독이 20달러네요 ..-_-;ㅣ
<HEAD|Office> 흐흑 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 자진해서 소파에서 자야겟군요 ㅠㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새로운 공포 영화가 나왔군요 ㅎㄹ
<autowiz> 또 혼자 보러갈려고? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 보러 가야죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 매달 나오는 영화권도 사용할겸 겸사겸사 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무섭다고 하면서 계속 보러가는구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음식으로 예를 들면 매운맛 같은거랄까요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 먹으면 맵다고 툴툴거리지만 계속 먹고 싶어 지는 그런..
<HEAD|Office> 흐,음.. 무서운게 매운것처럼 중독성이라..
<HEAD|Office> 난 무서운거 중독이 안되는....데...
<HEAD|Office> 예전에 고딩때 주온 점심시간에 틀어놓은거 보면서 짜증이 엄청낫던..
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 전 영화 볼 때는 짜증나고, 보고 나면 또 재밌었고 막 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 짜증은 엄청나느데
<HEAD|Office> 보고 끝나면또 왠지 안심이 되고..
<HEAD|Office> 꺼림찍한 결말 보면 뒤 안 닦고 나온 느낌이랄가
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 무섭다기 보다는
<bluedusk> 뭔가 무서운것도 앞뒤가 안맞으면..
<HEAD|Office> 안맞으면..?
<HEAD|Office> 요? 이거 반말인거같네여 ㅎㅎ;;
<HEAD|Office> 더스크님 저보다 한참 윗분이신거 같은 기억이..
<HEAD|Office> 나네요..
<bluedusk> 앞뒤가 맞게 무서워야.. 앞뒤가 안맞으면 뭔가 왜 저사람이 죽는지도 모르겟고 걍 피티기고 잔인한 고어물은 그닥 취향에 안맞아서요..
<bluedusk> 무서운영화와 고어물은 좀 구분좀 했으면 하는데 ..
<HEAD|Office> 그런거 잇잖아요.? 직쏘?
<HEAD|Office> 그런건 좀 싫고요..
<HEAD|Office> 뭔가 분위기가 무서운 영화잇잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그런건 쫌 볼떄도있고..
<HEAD|Office> 그러고보니 나도 좋아하나..?
<Seony> 아 이더넷 자꾸 끊겨서 정말 미쳐버리겠군요...
<HEAD|Office> 써니님
<Seony> 네
<HEAD|Office> 자꾸 들어갓다 나오시는게
<HEAD|Office> 이더넷 끊겨서..
<HEAD|Office> 그러신건가요?
<Seony> 네 랜카드에 이상이 있는건지 운영체제가 이상이 있는건지 그러네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 제가 네트워크를 공부해볼려고 하는데요, 어디서 부터 시작하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 서브넷 마스크가 뭔지 공부해봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네트워크는 진짜 아주 기초만 알고 있는데, 몰라서 불편할 때가 많더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서브넷 마스크 부터요?
<Seony> 서브넷을 공부하는게 시작이야
<Seony> 보통 아이피 설정할 때 보면,
<HEAD|Office> 저는 빈약한 지식이지만 그럴때 인터넷 설정 재부팅하고 바이러스 검사를 해봣더니 되더라구요.. 익스플로러 다시 까니까..
<Seony> 192.168.1.1 주소 넣고 마스크에 24 넣지?
<HEAD|Office> 흑 프로그래머 앞에서 아는척햇어! ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 근데 이 24라는 숫자가 뭔지는 아직 모르지?
<Seony> HEAD|Office, ㅎㅎ 저는 맥 사용 중이라서요...
<HEAD|Office> 맥은 사파리인가... 다시 ㅋ 기어들어갑니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 이 24라는 숫자는 사실 24bits인데, 이 뒷자리가 23비트냐 24비트냐에 따라서 주소 체계가 많이 달라져
<HEAD|Office> 아오 코감기야..
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 서브넷 계산하고 값 구하는 풀이법 공부하다보면 도움이 많이 될 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에고, 제가 질문하고는 무례하게 답변이 늦었네요. 죄송합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 오늘 서브넷 마스크부터 공부하고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 난 그럼 이만 8시간 후에...
<samahui_TpC> 갤노트5가 슬슬 문제를 일으키는게... 삼성이 새폰이 잘 안팔리나봅니다
<samahui_TpC> 계속 리셋하게 만드네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170109150858
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/06/14/story_n_10450254.html#cb
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@kimjongwook/5
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nos_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nos_> 도움이 필요한데요 지금 우분투 grub error가 나와 제가 복구하기 힘들어 윈도우 포맷을 했습니다. 그런데 윈도우 깔고나서 다시 우분투 16.04를 깔려고 하고있습니다 그러던중 바이오스에 아직도 남아있다고 하더군요 그래서 저는 무시하고 USB로 UEFI 로 강제 시작하시겠습니까 해서 진행하였습니다 진행하던중 grub깔던중 /target/에'grub
<nos_> 라고 합니다 여기서 문제를 어떻게 해결해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> uefi 부팅 사용하세요?
<nos_> 제가 초보자라 uefi가 뭔지 잘모르겠습니다. 우분투16.04 부팅usb만들어서 사용했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 바이오스에서 설정하는 건데요, uefi가 활성화되어있는지 확인해보시고, 만약 이게 활성화되어있으면 아마 설치 방식이 좀 다를 거에요.  여기를 참고하세요.  http://luckyyowu.tistory.com/326
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 다시 윈도우를 재설치하셔도 상관없으시면, 바이오스에서 부팅을 레거시로 하세요.
<Work^Seony> uefi가 좀 빠르긴한데, 윈도우10이랑 같이 쓰면 좀 짜증나는 상황이 많이 생겨서요
<Work^Seony> 배워야할 것도 많고...
<nos_> 아 지금 저는 윈도우 7이랑 우분투 멀티부팅할려고합니다.
<nos_> 감사합니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘 아침은 영하로 떨어졌어요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-11
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서울은 조금 겨울다운 날씨 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 좋은아침입니다 ㅎㅎ 써니님한테는 좋은 점심 ㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오늘도 화팅해야져
<HEAD|Office> 그러고보니 써니님은 자녀분은 하와이에 학교 다니겟네요?!
<Work^Seony> 저는 아직 애가 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아하..
<HEAD|Office> 애가 만약 태어나면
<HEAD|Office> 어메리칸이네요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 여기서 애가 태어나면 미국 시민권자 입니다..
<Work^Seony> 미국은 속지주의라서요
<HEAD|Office> 크~~ 미국 시민권...
<HEAD|Office> 혜택이 무궁무진하겟네요.. 아 근데 미국은 의료비가 많이 나간다고 하던데
<HEAD|Office> 사실인가요?
<Work^Seony> 전체적으로 그렇긴 한데요,
<Work^Seony> 보험에 따라 달라요
<Work^Seony> 보험이 있으면, 큰 수술이나 중병 제외하고는 그렇게 많이 나가진 않는데요,
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 그 보험이라는게 직장인 아니면 잘 가입이 안되어있죠...
<Work^Seony> 보험이 겁나 비싸거든요
<HEAD|Office> 그렇다면 어쩃든 의료 비용이 무지비싸긴한가보네요..
<Work^Seony> 네 한국에 비해서는 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 한국이 좀 예외적인 겁니다
<HEAD|Office> 우리나라는 다른건 다 문제인데 의료 보험 이나 같은건
<HEAD|Office> 좋다고 하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 한국이 전세계에서 손꼽힐 정도로 의료보험이 잘되어있는 나라라서 그렇구요, 다른 나라에서는 안그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 또 인식이 좀 달라서 그런 것도 있어요
<HEAD|Office> 그러니까요.. 의료 복지는 진짜 좋긴좋은거 같아요..
<HEAD|Office> 아!
<HEAD|Office> 트럼프 당선됫잖아요?
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 거기분위기는 어떄여??
<Work^Seony> 오바마 케어 시행하려고 할 때 말이 많았었던게,
<Work^Seony> 왜 내가 못사는 사람들을 위해서 세금을 내야하냐 였거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그게, 여기 사는 저로서는 좀 이해가 되요
<HEAD|Office> 오바마 케어가.. 의료 복지 같은거라고 들엇는데
<Work^Seony> 저도 별로 내고싶지 않거든요
<Work^Seony> 트럼프 당선 분위기는 뭐 글쎄요 하와이라 그런가 그냥 저냥 그래요
<Work^Seony> 나무 위키 아세요?
<HEAD|Office> 나무위키가 구글 백과사전같은거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까>.. 오타쿠가 쓰는 위키랄까>..
<HEAD|Office> 위키라면 구글에서 검색하면 정보나오고
<HEAD|Office> 햇던거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 공식위키랑은 다르게, 일반 유저들이 쓰는 비공식적인 위키인데 원래 게임 애니 같은 걸로 시작했는데요, 지금은 엄청나게 유명해졌죠...
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 나무위키 가셔서 트럼프에 대해서 읽어보세요.   의외로 평범한 사람입니다.
<Work^Seony> 평범하고 멀쩡한 사람이에요
<HEAD|Office> 우리나라에서 와전되서 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 언론에서 좀 막말한 것만 심하게 보도해서 그렇지, 알고보면 멀쩡해요
<HEAD|Office> 역시.. 기레기 들이랑 언론 플레이로 와전시킨걸까요
<HEAD|Office> 앗 죄송.. 비하 단어는 쓰는게 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 트럼프가 이슈를 만들기 위해서 말을 좀 심하게 하긴 했죠
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 그냥 말을 좀 순화시키지 않고 내뱉는 스타일이라 그런걸 수도있나보네요
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%8F%84%EB%84%90%EB%93%9C%20%ED%8A%B8%EB%9F%BC%ED%94%84
<HEAD|Office> 트럼프 되고 그렇게 엄청 바뀐것 같진 않던데 그러고보니
<Work^Seony> 그건 아니에요.  전략적으로 내뱉은 말들일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 위에 링크 보시면 이해가 가실 거에요
<PCHarley> 솔직히 현재 대한민국 상황을 보면 트럼프에게 뭐라고 하는것도 우습죠....
<Work^Seony> 당선되고나서 공약했떤걸 많이 바꿨죠...
<Work^Seony> 대선운동 때는 동성애자 혐오하는 듯하는 발언을 했는데, 알고보니까 트럼프 회사에서는 이미 예전부터 동성애자를 지지했다거나...
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 원래 공화당 쪽도 아니었다거나 하는...
<HEAD|Office> 전략인가봐요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋ
<hooni> 우분투 고수님, 안녕하세요..
<bluedusk> 존잘로님, 존잘로님 찾으시는분이 계시네요
<hooni> 프로세스 확인 중 의문 사항이 있어서요..
<hooni> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s137/sh/9a42cb29-8c3c-43d5-8a9e-45cdf527aa64/b15b20bed1ad749cc9ac5d5813421f67
<hooni> 링크를 클릭 하시면 PID와 프로그램이름이 확인이 되지 않는게 있는데요..
<hooni> 이게 어떻게 된 일인지 궁금 해서요... 시간 되실 때 함 보아 주세여~~~
<autowiz_> netstat 에 -p  옵션이 붙는경우
<autowiz_> pid 조회를 하는데 자기자신의 프로세스만 되구요.
<autowiz_> netstat -atunp 식으로 할려면 루트 권한이 없으면 안됩니다.
<autowiz_> 되는 경우에는 위와같이 - ( pid 조회 못함 ) 이 되는군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 어라 sudo 를 하셨네요 으음...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 백수라고 잠만 자는 것 같네요..
<hooni> netstat -atunp 해도 동일하네요...
<hooni> 에구~~~ 감사합니다..
<hooni> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s137/sh/9a42cb29-8c3c-43d5-8a9e-45cdf527aa64/b15b20bed1ad749cc9ac5d5813421f67
<hooni> 루트 권한으로 진행했는데 동일해요.. 해당 링크이니 살펴 주세여~~~
<hooni> 32921이 어떤 역활을 하는걸까요...??
<bluedusk> lsof -i tcp:32921 해보세요
<hooni> 아무것도 출력 되지 않아요...!
<hooni> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s137/sh/9a42cb29-8c3c-43d5-8a9e-45cdf527aa64/b15b20bed1ad749cc9ac5d5813421f67
<hooni> 명령 실행 결과 예요..
<hooni> 타 우분투에서는 32921이 보이지 않는데, 이 서버에서만 보이네요..@@
<PCHarley> lsof -Pan -itcp 이 명령으로도 확인이 안되는건가요..?
<PCHarley> 먼저 동일한 명령을 위헤서 말해주셨군요..;;
<hooni> lsof -Pan -itcp 하면 32921이 보이지는 않아요..
<hooni> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s137/sh/9a42cb29-8c3c-43d5-8a9e-45cdf527aa64/b15b20bed1ad749cc9ac5d5813421f67
<hooni> 결과 내용 링크 입니다..
<bluedusk> rpcinfo -p localhost 해보세요
<bluedusk> nfs서비스 띄우면서 커널이 열어둔 포트 같은데
<PCHarley> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/97752/how-to-identify-a-process-which-has-no-pid
<PCHarley> http://serverfault.com/questions/85558/netstat-ntap-doesnt-show-pid-process-name-for-some-connections
<PCHarley> 참조 해보세요... 위에 말씀하신 nfs와 연관된 글들이 많이 있네요..
<hooni> 어, 보입니다...
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그게 왜 안보이는지는 존잘로님이 설명해주실꺼에요
<bluedusk> autowiz_: 존잘로님  찾으시는분이..
<hooni> nfs 때문 이었군요.. 휴~~~ 전 해킹 당한 주 알았네여...!!!
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요
<bluedusk> 해킹 당했으면 아예안보일꺼에요
<bluedusk> 걱정 하지 마세요
<bluedusk> ps 나 netstat 변조해서 관련 정보 안보이게 하는게 젤 먼저 하는...
<bluedusk> 그리고 nfs 는 외부에 바로 빼두시면 안좋아요..
<bluedusk> 그나저나 이번 대표는 누가 되려나..
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 역시 블루더스크 님이 답을 해주셨네요~
<hooni> 아, 네... 감사합니다..
<hooni> http://www.evernote.com/l/AIkOnAcciDlIM6YDq1Wg6ssxh-SUgb466x0/
<autowiz_> 절정고수 ~ 블더님~
<hooni> nfs는 어쩔 수 없이 이렇게 관리하고 있어여..!!
<bluedusk> nfs 를 띄우는데 같이쓰는 rpc가 취약해서..;
<hooni> 아, 그렇군요... 떱, 의문점을 찾아 주어서 감사합니다..^^*
<PCHarley> NFS는 편해서 저도 많이 사용하는데... 역시나 보안때문에 제한된 내부 영역에서만 사용하도록 하는편입니다.
<HEAD|Office> xnldr
<HEAD|Office> .튕겨버려서
<HEAD|Office> 주옥같은 글들이 다 사라져버렷네요
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 열심히 타이핑 중이셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 지나간 글들은 로그에서 보시면 되는데요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 그것도 그렇고 전에 써놓은 글들 다시 읽어보는거 좋아해서  재밋는글들을
<HEAD|Office> 오 진짜요
<Seony> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Seony> 여기서 찾아보시면 됩니다
<bluedusk> 음핫핫 생각해보니 해가 바껴서 존잘로님 한살 더 드셨군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 써니님
<HEAD|Office> 온통 다 영어뿐이에요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 대화창이
<Seony> 잘못 들어가셨겠죠
<Seony> 저는 방금 들어가서 퇴근한 사이에 일어난 채팅 다 보고 왔는데요
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/11/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<HEAD|Office> 오오오..
<bluedusk> 오오오
<Seony> 아마도 #ubuntu-ko가 아니라 다른 채널 것을 보셨을듯
<HEAD|Office> 그런거 같애요
<HEAD|Office> 아주 잘 나오는군요
<bluedusk> 이번에 커뮤니티 대표 후보로 출마하신분도 어리신분이시네요
<bluedusk> 젊으신 분이라고 해야 하나.;
<HEAD|Office> 후니님이 이야기 하시다가 잠수타셧네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 다음날에 들어와서 로그 보면 되겟네요 재미난 이야기 하면요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 만약 채널이
<Seony> 대표후보는 어디에 올라왔어요? 포럼에 없네요
<HEAD|Office> #Architecture-kr 이면 https://irclogs.Architecture-kr.com/ 인건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 위의 링크는 우분투 공식 채널만 로깅하는ㄱ ㅓ에요
<HEAD|Office> 아..
<HEAD|Office> 따로 만드셧구나..
<Seony> 그것도, 저희가 하는게 아니라 우분투 본사에서 직접 하는 겁니다
<HEAD|Office> 우오!! 우분투 본사에서 이걸 지원햇어요?
<HEAD|Office> 대박...
<bluedusk> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=29274
<Seony> 뭐 대박이라고 하기에는 원래 irc 채널들이 저렇게 다 로깅을 해왔어요...
<Seony> bluedusk, 네 지금 보고 있어요.  제가 리플 단걸 못봐서 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우아 그렇구나..
<Seony> 옛날에 irc 많이 할 때는 재밌는거 더 많았어요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 나중에 시간나시면 로깅 하는법좀 가르쳐주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 누가 채팅창에 대화를 많이 했나부터 시작해서,
<Seony> 어떤 단어를 제일 많이 말했고 등등
<bluedusk> 근데 지금 후보 등록하신분도 아얄씨에는 안와계신거죠?
<Seony> 그런거 그래프로 보여주면서 서로 챗질 많이 해서 등수 올라갈려고 그랬죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: 네. 안 계십니다.
<Seony> bluedusk, 네 제가 알기로 우분투 포럼분들 대부분이 여기는 안와요
<HEAD|Office> 우오......검색질 한번 들어가야겟다
<Seony> 아얄씨 의무화 시켜야하나 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아얄씨 아는사람 말고는 접근이 넘 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 처도 처음에 완전 헤메다가 겨우 포기할때쯤 들어왓어요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴한데, 우분투 운영진 할 사람이면 그건 핑계라고 할 수 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 앗 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ 우분투 쓰는사람은 그렇진 않겟죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 사실 전 페이스북쪽 활성화 시키는것도 맘에 안들긴 한데..
<HEAD|Office> 저같은 일반사람에 해당하는 이야깁니다 후훗..
<bluedusk> 저도 일반 사람이라서. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 페북쪽 얘기도 여기서 Jason_Jang님이랑 존잘로님이랑 여러번 얘기하긴 했는데 딱히 답이 없어요..
<HEAD|Office> 더스크님은 일반사람 아닐거같은데요! 전에 말씀하시는거보니까 좀 빠삭하시던데..!!
<bluedusk> -_-? 저 일반인 인데요..
<bluedusk> 일반인 급을 넘어서려면 존잘로님 처럼..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 블덕님쯤 되면 아얄씨에서는 뭐 운영진급이죠 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 마자요 마자
<HEAD|Office> 아 자꾸 옛날 인터넷체가 자꾸 나오네요 ㅡㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 안쓸려고 해도 아휴 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 옛날에 피씨통신할 때는 통신체 나름 귀여웠는데...
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아얄씨 들어와서 눈팅만 하는 처지라서..;;
<Seony> 그런걸 써보고나니 오히려 지금은 안쓸려고 노력하게 되네요
<HEAD|Office> 상위단계시군요.. 채팅의..
<HEAD|Office> 저는 아직도 하급인가봐요..
<HEAD|Office> 우울 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 떠드는건 여기서 제가 제일 많이 떠드는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 원래는 제가 많이 떠들었는데..;
<Seony> 많이 떠드시는게 좋은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래프 활성화 시켜주세요
<HEAD|Office> 1등 먹게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아얄씨 클라이언트를 아얄씨클라우드로 옮기고 나서는  그냥 로그만 보고 눈팅만 하는..;
<HEAD|Office> 저도 사실 일하면서 짬짬히 날때 하는거라..
<HEAD|Office> 집가면 못하게된단.ㄴ.
<HEAD|Office> 와이프의 따가운 눈총때문에 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud>  
<Seony> 옛날에 아얄씨 대화 로깅하던 프로그램은 어떻게 구하는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 폰으로 하는법 을 알앗는데 이제는 폰도 눈치를 챗군요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 지금은 다들 아얄씨 안써서 좀 아쉽네요
<HEAD|Office> 전 개인 카페나 그런데다가 아얄씨 홍보 막 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 사실, 아얄씨에 채팅하는 사람이 많으면 많을수록 재미 없어요
<Seony> 이렇게 아는 사람들끼리하고만 챗질하는게 더 재밌죠
<HEAD|Office> 왜죠?!
<HEAD|Office> 아항..
<HEAD|Office> 소수정예..
<autowiz_>  데굴데굴~
<Seony> 혹시나 여기 사람이 많아지면 느끼게 되실텐데요,
<HEAD|Office> 아 그러고보니
<HEAD|Office> 챗방에
<Seony> 대화가 중구난방이 되어버려요
<HEAD|Office> 뮤클케스트같은 채널들어가보니까
<HEAD|Office> 완전 뒤죽박죽
<HEAD|Office> 다들 선을 안지키고 대화를 하니까
<Feren^IRCCloud> 우분투 공식 채널(#ubuntu)만 가도 느낄 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 이 채널에는 규칙을 만든거지만, 이렇게 만들어도 다들 공지를 안보다보니..
<Seony> 그래서 젠투 채널 같은데 가면 장난 아니에요
<Seony> 룰 어기면 바로 강퇴
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<Seony> 질문해도 되냐고 질문해도 강퇴
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<HEAD|Office> 무서워서 들어갈까요.. 덜덜덜..
<Seony> 사람이 하도 많으니까 거기는 그럴 수밖에 없다고 생각해요
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 이렇게 소수 정예인 분들이
<HEAD|Office> 정모는 가끔 하나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저번에 햇엇다! 맞다 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아쉽게 참여는 못햇지만요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그떄 써니님을 한번 뵛엇어야햇는데
<Seony> 저 갔었을 때 했었죠...
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님한테 뭐 배운다고 해놓고도
<HEAD|Office> 안가고 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나중에 와이프랑 한번 가볼까 생각중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz_, bluedusk, 우분투 운영진들 아얄씨 필수 건의해보는거 어떻게 생각하세요?
<Seony> HEAD|Office, 컴덕 모임에 여성분을 데리고 나가시겠다니요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 긍정적인 효과? : 컴덕질을 와이프 님이 이해해주실 가능성이 있다.
<HEAD|Office> 그렇겟죠.. 와이프가 싫어하겟죠..?
<autowiz_> 부정적인 효과? : 컴덕후로 낙인 받는다 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 애기도있으니 만약 가면 -> 애기도 추가
<Seony> 와이프 되시는 분이 소프트웨어 엔지니어이시면 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 간호사에유
<Seony> 제 친구 와이프가 엔씨 소프트에서 데이터베이스 엔지니어였거든요
<HEAD|Office> 아마 싫어할듯.. 하네유 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 오오!! 엔씨!
<Seony> 아마가 아니라 겁나 싫어할걸요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 한 번 나가보고나서 두 번 다시 안간다고 했거든요
<HEAD|Office> 만나면 컴퓨터 이야기만 할거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 더 심하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 전 멀뚱멀뚱 듣고만 있어야 할거같네욬ㅋ
<Seony> 일반인들은 알아들을 수 없는 외계어로 얘기할텐데요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> #$^#$^#해서 @!#$#@$ 하니깐 @#$@$ 요?  나 : 네???
<Seony> 아마 HEAD|Office 님한테 물어보는 일은 없을거고, 주로 대화가 맞는 사람들끼리만 얘기하는 현상을 보실 거에요...
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇겟죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 전 소외되겟죠... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 컴쟁이들 모임 나가면 다들 두명 세명끼리 머리 맞대고 얘기만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 저랑 같이 멀뚱멀뚱 듣고 계시면 될 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오오오!! 페렝!!!
<HEAD|Office> 나 만나면 맥북이나 구경시켜줘 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 맥북좀 한번 만져보쟈 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 컴퓨터 분들꺼 이야기 근데 가끔들으면
<HEAD|Office> 가~끔 아주가끔 아는단어가 들릴때도있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 땐 맥북 없을지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그러다가 저~기 안드로메다로
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 그렁가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 애플 상태가 영 아니라서 고민 중이에ㅛ ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나는 그런거 이야기는 좋던데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 서버 어쩌구 저쩌구
<HEAD|Office> 홈페이지랑 관련된 것들은 좀 귀담아 들어보고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나중에 홈페이지 써먹을일이 있을거 같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우웃 이거봐 내가 말하는거로 도배되고있어..
<HEAD|Office> 템포를 조절해야겟어요...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 모임 가면 홈페이지 따위는 얘기 안할껄요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 홈페이지 따위 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 흑흑.. 그렇군요.. 여전히 저의 자리는 저기 구석 끝자리에..
<Seony> 무슨 막 os 레이어가 어쩌고, cpu 데드락이 어쩌고 그럴 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 건설업 종사하시는 분들 모임가서, 아파트 평당 얼마냐는 얘기는 안하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇겟죠
<HEAD|Office> 하지만 저도 건설업에 그렇게 아직 푸욱 담금질된 상태는 아니기때문에..
<HEAD|Office> 그냥저냥한 일반인에 가까운이야기만 할듯 말듯..
<HEAD|Office> 제가 그래서 아얄씨에
<HEAD|Office> 건설업 하는 분들 채널 한번 찾아봣는데
<Seony> 그 아키텍쳐 채널에는 사람 좀 있어요?
<HEAD|Office> 없더라고요..
<HEAD|Office> 아 그채널은 제가 만든 채널입니다 ㅋㅋ 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 그 건설인 협회에 소속되어 있으신가요?
<HEAD|Office> 건설인 협회는 건설쪽에 일하면 경력관리 이런것떄문에 가입은 되어잇지요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아직 초급 기술자이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아마 말씀하시는건 건축사협회 일듯입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우오 ... 여기서 건설업 이야기를 하다니..
<HEAD|Office> 건축하는사람들도 컴퓨터에 앉아서 캐드하고있는데
<HEAD|Office> 왜 아얄씨가 별로없을까요
<HEAD|Office> 제가 특이한걸까요
<Seony> 챗질할 시간이 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 건설 얘기하시니까 생각나는 사람이 하나 있는데,
<Seony> 예전에 여기 유학왔었던 저랑 동갑이신 분이 있었는데, 그분 삼촌이 한국에서 이름만 대면 누구나 다 알정도로 유명한 건축사라고 했었던 거 같아요
<HEAD|Office> 아 정말요?
<HEAD|Office> 승효상 이런사람은 아니겟죠
<Seony> 그분 삼촌이 하버드에서 건축학 박사를 받았는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 아버지 이름으로 협회에서 정기간행물이 날아왔는데 갑자기 HEAD님이 생각나서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그분 삼촌의 스승 되시는 분이 하와이 대학교 교수라서, 그냥 마냥 하와이로 왔다고 했었거든요..
<Seony> 몇년 전에 박사 학위 받고 돌아갔는데 지금은 어디에 있는지 모르겠네요
<HEAD|Office> 우오
<HEAD|Office> 하버드 건축
<HEAD|Office> 빛나는 이름이네요..
<Seony> 아 진짜 나도 박사 과정 공부 해야하나
<HEAD|Office> 근데 페렝
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<HEAD|Office> 아버지가 건축사에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 건축쪽을 공부하신걸로 알고 있어요
<HEAD|Office> 아 정말...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지 전공 자체는 기계 공학, 설계이셨어요
<HEAD|Office> 기계쪽이면 기술사?!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마도.. 그럴거에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> seoney 박사 학위 도전해보세요!
<Seony> 게임을 너무 좋아해서 고민이에요
<HEAD|Office> 우오!
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 그러면 핸드폰게임도 하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 게임은 게임기로 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 집에서 플스나엑박 같은거 갖다 놓고
<HEAD|Office> 하시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 둘다 있어요
<HEAD|Office> 집에서 그걸로 철권을 해보는게 꿈이엇는데..
<Seony> 제 방에다 플스랑 엑박이랑 게임전용 티비 놓고 게임해요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우오....
<HEAD|Office> 설마 그렇다면 그 눈에다끼고하는것도.... 혹시...있으신...가요?
<Seony> 아뇨, 그거는 제 직장 동료들껄 빌려서 좀 해봤는데요, 아직은 시기 상조 같아요
<Seony> 게다가 컴퓨터도 너무 고사양을 요구하구요
<HEAD|Office> 흠... 전에 보니까 걸어다니면서 하는것도잇던데..
<HEAD|Office> 총들고 뛰어댕기는..
<HEAD|Office> 그건 운동 될거 같다는 느낌이 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 아직은 실험적인 수준이겠죠...  집에서는 못합니다.
<HEAD|Office> 그렇겟죠 아무래도? ㅎㅎ 그냥 궁금해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현실은, 그나마 가장 대중적이라는 오큘러스 리프트도 무려 GTX 970 이상의 그래픽 카드를 최소 사양으로 요구해서요
<HEAD|Office> 최소..!!
<HEAD|Office> 맞아! 오큘러스
<HEAD|Office> 대박이네요...
<HEAD|Office> 아직 멀엇구나..
<HEAD|Office> Feren^IRCCloud 아버지가 기술사시면 엄청나네..
<HEAD|Office> 건축사 동급으로 쳐주는건데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 잘 몰라서..
<HEAD|Office> 응응 ㅋ 대단대단 기술사면 짱 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 난 건축사랑 기술사 둘다 목표긴해 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 쭈욱 읽어내려오는데 시간이 꽤 걸리네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘은 좀 오랫만에 얘기를 오래 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그러ㅔ요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이
<HEAD|Office> 오래이야기한건
<HEAD|Office> 최근들어 첨인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아맞다
<Seony> 제가 최근 한창 게임을 많이 했거든요
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님도 건설업종 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 게임 불감증이 와서...
<HEAD|Office> 저는
<HEAD|Office> 핸드폰 게임을 따로 켜서할시간이 없어서
<HEAD|Office> 핸드폰 게임만 하고있네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아니 뭔소리야
<HEAD|Office> 컴퓨터 게임을 할시간이 따로 없어서
<HEAD|Office> 핸드폰 게임만 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 요즘 소설책 불감증이 왔나봐요. 즐겨읽던 추리소설이 읽기가 싫어요. 읽고나면 남는게 없다는 생각이 자꾸 들어요
<HEAD|Office> 아 그래요? 그러면
<HEAD|Office> 소설을 가지고 글같은거 올리면 어때요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 독후감이요?
<HEAD|Office> 그 있잖아요 블로그
<HEAD|Office> 같은거 보면
<HEAD|Office> 블로깅이라고 해야하나 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그런거 해놓으면 뭔가 남는게 있을거 같은데 ㅎㅎ 사람들도 와서 보고 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 제가 그래서 카페 만들어 놓은거잖아요 ㅋㅋ 뭔가 남길라고.. ㅋㅋ 근데 건드릴 시간이 없어서 문제지만.. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럴만한 지식수준이 안됩니다.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 뭔가 끝까지 파다 보면 뭔가 되지않을까해요 ㅎ
<lexlove> http://lexlove.egloos.com/
<lexlove> 고작 저정도밖에 못써요. 소심해서 작가의 숨결이 깃든 글을 어떻게 판단을 하겠어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 써보려고 생각은 했었지요.카테고리에 책이라고 만들어놨지만 쓰질 못하더라구요.
<HEAD|Office> 우오..!!!
<HEAD|Office> 저 그 글보다 밑에있는 건담에 눈이 가는군요
<HEAD|Office> 근데
<HEAD|Office> 자꾸 써버릇 하다보면
<HEAD|Office> 뭔가 남는것도있고 좋지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇게 블로깅 많이 하다보면 요즘엔 블로깅으로 알바하는것도 있다던데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 스킬이 늘어서 블로깅으로 돈을 버실수도 있으실지도..
<lexlove> 저도 길게 쓰고 싶어요.^^
<lexlove> 더 노력을 해야겠네요.
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ 블로그 가 이미 많이 있네요 내용이 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 만든지가 오래되서 그래요. 가끔 버려두기도 하고 가끔 열심히 글을 쓰기도 하고~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 블로그가 제 취향이 아닌지 항상 만들었다, 지웠다 반복하더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 뭔가 근데 자기만의 소소한일상을 꾸밀수 있는 공간이 있다는건
<HEAD|Office> 행복한거 같아요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 페렝 너의 블로그는 어디냐 ㅎㅎ 한번 구경해보자
<lexlove> 집에 서버를 만들고 홈페이지를 만들겠다며 제 개인홈페이지를 폐쇄한 걸 후회하고 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나도 예전에 게임서버 돌린다고 집에서 서버돌리다가
<HEAD|Office> 어머니한테 후드르게 퍼 맞앗던게 생각나네 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 지금도
<HEAD|Office> 집에서 서버 돌리고싶다는 생각은 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그 조그만 컴퓨터잇잔항요
<HEAD|Office> 손바닥만한 피씨 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그걸로 돌려볼라고 햇는데
<HEAD|Office> 와이프 눈치가 보여서 못하고있어 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님한테 반말한거 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 이놈의 인터넷 버릇..
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 세상에서 제일 무서운 게 와이프잖아요.
<HEAD|Office> 네..무서워요..
<HEAD|Office> 제가 개기면 궁물도 없어요..
<bluedusk> Seony:  전 운영진이면 말을 하든 안하든 닉은 넣어두는게 당연하다고 생각하는데요
<bluedusk> 거기다가 여긴 그냥 아얄씨 채널도 아니고 캐노니컬 공식 한국 지역 유저 그룹 아얄씨잖아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 지금은 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> lexlove 아예 본 홈페이지를 하나 가지고있고 서브로 집에서 연동해서 돌리는게 나은것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 뭔가 좀 정리해서 글로 남겨야하는데 어디다 남겨야 할지 고민이에요 블로그 같은거 서비스 받아야 할까도 생각중이고..;
<lexlove> 어제 시간이 좀 있어서 게시판 코드를 검색해서 저장했어요. 이제 집에 ftp서버를 만들어서 올려볼거에요. 어마어마한 디버깅을 해야합니다.
<bluedusk> wiki를 saas 서비스 해주는곳 없죠?
<HEAD|Office> bluedusk님 좋으신생각입니다~! ^^ 뭔가 블로깅같은걸 하는게 요즘엔 대세인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ 근데
<lexlove> 예전 글을 보면 어린 시절 일기장을 읽는거 마냥 한없이 부끄러워지기도 해요.ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> wiki를 saas 서비스 해주는곳 없죠? <--- 는 모르겟네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 전 예전에 싸이월드 ㅜㅜ 탈퇴한걸 그렇게 후회합니다
<HEAD|Office> 추억의 싸이월드 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 지금은어차피 없어졋지만..
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: 마크다운으로 정리하고, Git으로 정리하시는건 어떠세요?
<bluedusk> 혹하긴 하네요
<bluedusk> github에다가 정리만 하면 되니깐
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: 전 이런식으로 하고 있어요 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/H79lQsUr/
<HEAD|Office> 오우...
<bluedusk> confluence 10 인유저용 사서 쓸까 고민중인데요
<HEAD|Office> lexlove 집에 서버로 돌릴만한 컴퓨터면.. 전력량이 크지 않아야 하겟지요?
<bluedusk> 집에서 서버 한 5년 돌렸는데
<bluedusk> 그냥 포기.;
<HEAD|Office> 전기세 많이 나가지요?
<bluedusk> 전기세 3만원 정도
<bluedusk> 혼자 사는데
<HEAD|Office> 엥 그렇게 많이 안나가네
<HEAD|Office> 근데 왜 그만두셧어요? ㅎ
<bluedusk> 집에서 서버 돌리는거 포기하고 한달 전기서 5~8000원 정도 나옵니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: 서버 사양을 어떤걸로 하실지는 모르지만, Confluence 겁나게 느립니다..
<bluedusk> 쓰는데 그렇게 느리지 않던데요?
<HEAD|Office> 헉 그럼 누진세 생각하면 꽤 많이 나오는건가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그 10-User(Starter Edition : $10) 써봤는데 겁나 느려서 포기했어요
<bluedusk> cloud service 요?
<lexlove> 전기세가 조금 더 나오긴 하더라구요.
<HEAD|Office> 그 제가 생각한 컴퓨터 는 어떤지요?
<Seony> bluedusk, 그러면 아얄씨 부분은 정식으로 얘길 좀 해볼까요?
<HEAD|Office> 생각이 안나는데..
<HEAD|Office> 손바닥만한 컴퓨터.. ㅎ
<Seony> 라즈베리파이
<bluedusk> 라즈베리파이요?
<bluedusk> 그거 i/o성능이 쥐약이라서.;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 클라우드가 아닌 서버형 썼는데 느리더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 Azure A2 인스턴스였습니다.
<bluedusk> 아.. 애져.. 애도드립니다;
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 우오!
<HEAD|Office> 내가 생각햇던거보다 더작네
<HEAD|Office> 이건 아니엇는데
<HEAD|Office> 이걸로도 돌릴수잇을까요? ㄷㄷ
<HEAD|Office> 헉 ㄷㄷ 체 어이쿠
<HEAD|Office> 이거보단 좀 큰거엿는데
<HEAD|Office> 간단한 홈페이지나 서버  정도가 이걸로도 돌아가면
<HEAD|Office> 더 좋겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돌아갑니다
<Seony> 데스크탑도 돌리는데요
<bluedusk> 간단한 서버나 홈페이지의 용도에 따라 틀리지만 정말 간단한건 도는데 문제가 없는데요..
<HEAD|Office> 와우
<HEAD|Office> 가격도 매우 착하네요
<bluedusk> 일단 라즈베리 파이 잠깐 써보면서 느낀게 i/o 성능이 정말 욕나와요..;
<Seony> 원래 저소득층 아이들에게 컴퓨터를 보급하려고 만든건데, 정작 컴덕들이 갖고놀기 좋은 장난감이 됐죠
<bluedusk> i/o관련 성능 이슈때문에.. 간단한 홈페이지나 서버에 디비가 같이 올라간다던가..
<bluedusk> 정말 스태틱한 홈페이니자 서버용으로는..
<bluedusk> 요즘 2015년산 맥프로도 느리다고 생각되는데  ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 블루 더스크님이 그렇게 생각하다면 속도는 주관적이라
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮을거 같기도하고..! 제 주머니 용돈으로 돌아갈라나?!?!?!
<bluedusk> 웹페이지응답속도는 200ms 이네면 사람들이 빠르다고 느끼구요
<bluedusk> 그이상이면 느리다고 느낀다더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 아하..
<HEAD|Office> 근데 저건 그것보다 더 느려요?
<bluedusk> 뭘 어떻게 돌리느냐에 따라 다르죠
<Seony> 그것보다라뇨 ㅎㅎ  기대 절대 하지마세요
<Seony> 지금 쓰고 계시는 스마트폰보다 더 느립니다
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<Seony> 저 가격에 뭘 바라시는 거죠?
<HEAD|Office> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저거 클러스터로 한 100대 묶어서 뭐 하는 사람들도 있긴 하던데
<Seony> 한 줄로 정리해드리자면요,
<Seony> "돌아간다는 점에 의미를 두세요"
<bluedusk> http://www.zdnet.com/article/build-your-own-supercomputer-out-of-raspberry-pi-boards/
<HEAD|Office> 근데 제가 생각한 컴퓨터는
<HEAD|Office> 이건 솔직히 처음 들어보고요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그 뭐엿더라..
<Seony> 저거 100대 가격이면, 100대 다 합친 것보다 더 좋은거 살 수 있을 거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 가로 세로 한 15센티에
<bluedusk> 저거 링크 드린건 32대 묵어서
<bluedusk> Seony: 일단 저 이번에 회사그만두는데 그만두고 새로 가게 될곳은 미정이긴 한데 아직 협상중이거든요 여튼 협상 잘되서 가게 되면 15인치 맥프레를 받을거 같아요 업무용으로
<bluedusk> 그럼 지금 업무용으로 쓰는 맥미니 2011년을 집에서 놔두고 쓰고
<Seony> 개인적으로 라즈베리파이 2대 사서 전부 다 아무 이유없이 죽어버린걸 겪어서 라즈베리파이에 대한 인식은 취미용 정도?
<bluedusk> 맥프로 제가 사서 쓰는 13인치를 팔아야 할까요?
<Seony> bluedusk, 오 맥프레... 이번 신형요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 15인치 2015 late라고 들었어요
<Seony> 아... 터치바 이전 모델이군요
<bluedusk> 네 저도 그게 더 좋아요
<bluedusk> 악세사리 다 있으니
<Seony> 그럼 뭐 13인치 갖고있을 의미가 없는 거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 근데 15인치라 들고 다니기 빡치는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  근데 15인치랑 13인치랑 성능차이 많이 날 걸요
<bluedusk> 여튼 그래서 13인치를 어케 해야 하나 고민이에요 애플케어도 아직 2년 남았을텐데 ..
<Seony> 그래픽카드 달린걸로 사주나요?
<bluedusk> 그냥 15인치 놔두고 쓰고 13인치 들고 다닐까 생각중인데
<HEAD|Office> 아! 생각났다!  베어본!
<bluedusk> 확실히 모르겠어요 cto 최상급 모델일꺼라고 했는데
<Seony> 베어본은 생긴게 그래서 그렇지, 내부는 아예 일반 피씨랑 같아요
<Seony> cto 최상급이면 그래픽카드 달린거겠네요
<bluedusk> 그래픽 카드 없어도 괜찮으니 작고 가볍고 빳데리 오래 가는걸로
<Seony> 그래픽카드 달린거 받아서 디아블로3 깔아서 게임해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> seony 그럼 베어본으로 서버 돌리는데 아무 이상 없겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이상이 없는 정도가 아니라 그 정도면 차고넘치죠
<Seony> 개인서버 용도로 한해서요
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ 개인서버용으로요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 인터넷되는곳이면 내 작업파일도 넣어놓고
<HEAD|Office> 다운받아서 작업할수도있고 그런?
<HEAD|Office> 외장하드로부터 자유로워지는 순간...
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 아참 어제 서브넷 마스크 좀 알아봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 그 정도는 충분해요
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅋㅋ 서브넷에 대해서 이해는 좀 됐어?
<bluedusk> l2 에 입문하시는군요..
<HEAD|Office> i2가 뭐지요?ㅎ
<Seony> L2
<Seony> 네트워크 용어에요
<HEAD|Office> L2!
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ 외장하드로는
<HEAD|Office> 제 부족한 용량 갈증과 몸의 자유로움을 갈구하는 걸 채워줄수가없을거같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 외장하드는 들고다니다가 하드디스크 망가질 확률이 월등히 높죠
<HEAD|Office> 네ㅜㅡㅜ 맞아여 한번 날려먹은적이 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 개인 파일 서버 구축하시고, 파일 서버 내부에서도 적당히 백업해주게끔 세팅하시면 걱정 없으실 거에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 넵ㅎㅎ 재밌더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 아직은 어렵습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오오.. 그런기능까지..
<HEAD|Office> 그렇게되면 완벽..
<Seony> 그래도 인제 A클래스, B클래스, C클래스가 뭔지 알겠네
<Seony> 주소 뒤에 24가 붙는 이유도 알테고
<bluedusk> 어 저도 알아요!!
<Seony> 오 아시는군요... 저는 모르는데요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> ......
<Seony> 블덕님
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 우분투 운영진 선출하는 것과 관련해서 아얄씨 건의 좀 해볼까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 계속 열심히 공부할려고요
<bluedusk> 넹
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 어차피 네트워크로 나갈거 아니면 그냥 개념만 파악해놔
<Seony> 굳이 네트워킹을 깊숙히 할 필요는 없어.  프로그래밍이랑 네트워킹이랑 전문분야를 따로 나눌 정도로 공부할게 많아
<HEAD|Office> 어차피 핸드폰 데이터는 무제한이니.. 그렇게만 되면...ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 네 전 운영진이 아얄씨 안들어온다는게 조금 안좋게 보여요
<bluedusk> Feren^IRCCloud: L1 - L4까지만 제대로 이해하고 있으면 되요
<Seony> 네 그러면 Jason_Jang님이랑 몇몇분 얘기해서 좀 강제해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 각 레이어에서 핵심적으로 동작하는 프로토콜이 뭔지 정도까지만 알고 있어도..
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk, Seony: 참고하여 공부하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<bluedusk> Seony: 사실 여기 아얄씨가 그냥 아얄씨 채널이 아니고 캐노니컬에서 지정한 사용자 모임 공식 채널인데
<Seony> 저도 그렇게 생각하긴 하는데, 아무래도 직장인이 아닌 학생이라면 오랫동안 붙어있긴 힘들거 같다고 생각했거든요... 근데 그러고보니 지금 운영진은 아예 안들어오는군요
<bluedusk> 캐노니컬이랑 관계를 버리고 그냥 한국 우분투 사용자 모임 따로 알아서 놀겠다 면 뭐 상관이 없는데
<Seony> JasonJang, 시간 되시면 어떻게 생각하시는지 좀 부탁드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 직장인이나 학생이라면 오래 붙어놓긴 힘들다고 생각하는데 요즘은 아얄씨 클라우드도 있고 핸드폰에서도 볼수있고
<bluedusk> 솔직히 본인이 노력만 하면 환경은 어떻게 해서든 구축 해서 볼수 있다고 생각되거든요
<Seony> 아 아얄씨 클라우드... 정말 그렇긴 하네요
<JasonJang> Seony: 무슨 말씀? 위 로그 보까요?
<bluedusk> 거기다가 우분투를 그렇게 삽질해서 쓸 사용자면 컴맹이나 잘 모른다는것도 납득하기 힘들구요
<Seony> JasonJang, 아뇨 간단하게 설명드리자면요,
<Seony> 차기 선출되는 우분투 한국포럼 운영진들은 아얄씨 접속을 좀 강제하면 어떨까 해서요
<Seony> 블덕님 말씀대로, 여기 아얄씨가 그냥 아얄씨 채널이 아니고 캐노니컬에서 지정한 사용자 모임 공식 채널이잖아요
<Seony> 현재 운영진들은 아예 접속조차 안하고 있고...
<Seony> 그렇다고 여기가 대화 한 마디 안하는 잠수방은 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 전부 옳으신 말씀! 동의합니다. ^^
<Seony> 그래서 지금 후보 신청받고 있는 거 같은데, 이번 기회에 아얄씨 얘기를 좀 공식적으로 꺼내보면 어떨까 싶어서요
<bluedusk> 사실 캐노니컬에서 지정한 사용자 모임 공식 채널이라는 이유하나만으로 대화 한마디 안하고 잠수방이여도 운영진은 닉을 넣어놔야 한다고 생각해요
<Seony> 이 얘기를 어떻게 어디서 꺼내는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 페북에 할까요 아니면 포럼에다 글을 올리는게 나을까요?
<JasonJang> 저는 포럼+1
<samahui_TpC> 포럼에 글올리는게 좋을거 같다고 봅니다 +1
<Seony> 음... 그럼 포럼 자유게시판에 올려야겠군요
<HEAD|Office> 이글 로그는꼭 기억햇다가
<HEAD|Office> 봐야지
<JasonJang> 격하지 마시고, find 하세요. ㅋㅋㅋ ^^
<Seony> 근데 포럼 보면, 한 페이지에 몇개월 전 글들이 같이 있는거보니, 유저가 뜸하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ넵 ㅋ
<Seony> 어제 이더넷 접속이 하도 끊겨서 오늘은 필히 테스트해볼려고 놋북 옆에 대기시켜놓고 있는데 접속이 안끊기네요
<Seony> 가는 날이 장날이라니...
<Seony> 아 포럼 건의사항 게시판에 올릴려니, 사람들이 많이 안볼거 같아서...
<Seony> 차마 거기는 못올리겠고, 자유게시판에 올려야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ     ( & 메일링까지? ㅋ ) 또는
<Seony> 아... 차라리 메일링으로 보낼까요?
<Seony> 둘 다 보내는게 나을려나
<JasonJang> Seony: 건의 게시판에 작성하시고, 그 연결 고리를 자유 게시판에 요약하시면? <--- 제가 과거에 자주 이용하던 기뻡 ㅋ
<Seony> 건의사항 최근 2번째 게시물이 2015년도 글이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자유게시판에 올리고, 메일링리스트 보내겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 혹! 시간 여유 되시면 다 날리세요~  옙. 얼굴책까지? ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 지금 마침 시간이 되니, 지금 작성해서 보내겠습니다
<JasonJang> 노고에 미리 감사합니다. ^^
<Seony> 별말씀을요, 빨리 응답해주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> icrCloud를 책상컴'과 손전화'에 둘 다 설치해서 쓰니까...응답 속도는 빠를 수도 있었어요. 마침 덜 바쁜 중였고요.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<Seony> 시간이 딱 맞아떨어졌군요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<bluedusk> 아 젴일 소니 a99  mk2 사고 싶은데
<bluedusk> 참아야겠죠?
<JasonJang> 살까/말까~ 할 땐, 질러라. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 3백만원이 넘ㄴ는데요?
<bluedusk> 12개월 할부 해도 다달이 28만원이에요
<Seony> bluedusk, samahui_TpC, JasonJang: http://pastebin.com/7WdsSqcx
<Seony> 보시고, 내용 괜찮은지 의견 좀 부탁드리겠습니다
<Seony> 너무 심기를 불편하게 쓰면 안될 거 같아서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz_, 오즈님도 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오우 짝짝짝
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 볼 때는 괜찮은 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 페북에는 올릴려니 좀 거시기 하군요 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 일단 페북에는 상황을 지켜보고 올리시지요 ㅎ
<Seony> 걍 올렸어요
<HEAD|Office> 아하 넵 ㅋ
<Seony> 낼모레 하루종일 미팅있어서 벌써부터 피곤하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 전날에 좀 일찍 주무세요~ ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요 아침에 출근할 때 몬스터 빨면서 출근할까봐요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 계약하시는건가봐요? ㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 워크샵 비스무리한게 있어서요
<HEAD|Office> 아앗 워크샵은 놀러가는거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하긴 계약이기도 하긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 으흠~ 아 전에 대학교 뭐 관리 하신다고 하셧던거 같은데 맞나요? 써니님은 ㅎ
<Seony> 네 하와이 주립대학교에서 일해요
<Seony> 하와이 주정부 교육부 소속인데, 일하는데가 학교에요
<Seony> 그 학교 내에서도 사범대학에서 일합니다.  조직이 좀 복잡하네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우오...
<HEAD|Office> 정부 소속이라니 뭔가.... 있..있어보이네요
<Seony> 한국에서는 공무원이 좋은 직장이라 그렇게 보이긴 하지만, 여기서는 별로에요
<Seony> 내일은 출근해서 워크샵하는 주제에 대해서 미리 공부나 좀 해놔야겠네요
<HEAD|Office> 넵! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 진짜 짜증나게 오늘은 이더넷 멀쩡하네요
<Seony> 놋북까지 옆에 켜놓고 대기 중인디
<HEAD|Office> 오류 코드 이런걸 보시는건가봐요ㅕ ㅎ
<Seony> 그런 것보다는요, 공유기 같은 기계가 문제인건지, 아니면 제 컴퓨터가 문제인건지 좀 물증을 잡을려구요
<Seony> 지금까지는 심증만 잡힌 상태거든요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 통신 회선쪽 문제는 아니엇을까요?
<Seony> 첨엔 그런줄 알았는데요, 처음에 연결 끊어졌을 때 한창 엑스박스 친구들이랑 게임하고 잇었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 어라 게임기는 되네 하는거 보고 컴퓨터만 문제가 있다고 추측하기 시작했죠
<Seony> 그러다가 어제처럼 증상이 심할 때 제 스마트폰 보니까, 인터넷 연결 끊어졌는데 얘는 또 인터넷이 잘되네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 허참..
<HEAD|Office> 저도 근데
<HEAD|Office> 제컴도 가끔 그럴떄 잇는데
<HEAD|Office> 원인이 뭔지 알수가 없어요
<HEAD|Office> 전 무선 인터넷 쓰거든요
<HEAD|Office> 집컴
<HEAD|Office> 공유기로 해서 무선인터넷 렌카드 외장으로달아서
<HEAD|Office> 쓰는데
<Seony> 진짜 문제는, 물증으로 이놈 자체가 문제인건 밝혀냈지만, 이번엔 소프트웨어 문제냐 하드웨어 문제냐를 찾아내는 거에요...
<HEAD|Office> 가끔 그럴때가잇는데 왜그런지..
<HEAD|Office> 어떻게 찾아내실지..
<Seony> 간단합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 다른 운영체제로 부팅해서 써봐야죠... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 근데 증상이 랜덤하다는게 문제네요
<HEAD|Office> 다른운영체제로 문제가 없다면
<HEAD|Office> 소프트ㅏ웨어 문제라는거군요
<Seony> 네
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 그 소프트 웨어를 파고 들어가시는거군요 ..!
<Seony> 뭐 파고들어간다기보다는요,
<Seony> 걍 운영체제 재설치 하는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 의외로 이런거 고치는게 상상하시는 것만큼 거창하지 않아요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 아
<Seony> 왜냐면, 시간을 절약하기 위해서거든요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇죠 아예 기사들이
<Seony> 글 올린게 효과가 좀 잇네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 문제가있으면 통으로 갈아버리듯이 ㅋ
<Seony> 네 글쵸
<Seony> 사실 그게 더 빠르고 쉬워요
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요 그런거 같긴해여 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 속으로 뒤집어 까고들어가면 힘들죠 ㅜㅜ 뭐든지간애
<Seony> 근데 인제 실무에서는 이렇게 하면 안되는 작업들이 있어요
<Seony> 이럴 땐 좀 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 예를들어
<HEAD|Office> 데이터를
<HEAD|Office> 보존해야된다던가
<HEAD|Office> 그런거 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 그거야 백업 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아 그렇군..
<Seony> 실무에서는 대부분의 서버들은 백업을 하거든요
<Seony> 어떤 경우냐면요,
<Seony> 보통 24시간 돌아가면서 절대 꺼지면 안되는 서버들요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 네네
<HEAD|Office> 아항...
<HEAD|Office> 셧다운되면 안되는것들!
<Seony> 이런 애들은요, 재부팅하는 것도 겁나요
<Seony> 가끔 재부팅했는데 다시 안돌아오는 애들이 있거든요
<HEAD|Office> 그러면 큰사고 나는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 업타임 380일짜리 되는 서버도 있고 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 병원 같은 곳이 그럴거 같은데
<HEAD|Office> 병원 진료기록
<Seony> 보통 이런 상황은, 2중화 라고 해서, 2중으로 구성해놓긴 하거든요
<HEAD|Office> 차트
<drake_kr> 업타임 3500day 찍어본적 있어요
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 그건 사진으로 찍어서 보관을 하셨어야하는 수준 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 10년? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대략 10년간 한 번도 안껐단 소리에요
<drake_kr> 데비안
<Seony> 헐 역시 데비안
<Seony> 위대한 배포판 답네요
<hooni> 시스코도 10년은 무리 일텐데요... 데비안 대단하네여...^^*
<drake_kr> 하드가 대단하죠
<drake_kr> 역시 히다티
<Seony> 하드는 중간중간에 한 번씩 교체해주지 않았을까요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 까먹고 있던 서버
<HEAD|Office> 데비안이 운영체제군요..!
<Seony> 리눅스의 한 종류에요
<HEAD|Office> 리눅스 기반으로된
<HEAD|Office> 아항
<HEAD|Office> 검색해봣어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3500일은 전세계 다 뒤져도 나오기 쉽지않을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 시;스코는 네트워킹 전문기업
<HEAD|Office> 이라는데
<Seony> 네 시스코 아주 유명한 회사에요
<drake_kr> 비싸기로
<HEAD|Office> 아항
<HEAD|Office> 세스코를 잘못봣네요 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 네에, 시스코는 네트워킹 전문기업이에요.. 하지만 요새는 서버도 하는거 같아요..ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 우리나라껀 아닌거 같아요..
<Seony> 업타임 16.5년을 기록한 전설의 서버가 있나보네요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 해외인가요?ㅡ ㅎ
<Seony> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/epic-uptime-achievement-can-you-beat-16-years/
<hooni> ㅜㅜ;; 세스코, 바퀴벌레 잡는...ㅡㅡ;; ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 세스코라고 순간 착각햇다는.. ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 아니구여, 시스코여~~
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 네 그럼여 ㅋㅋ 농담이에요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아 전 퇴근하겟심다~~ 낼 뵈요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 들어가세요
<HEAD|Office> 네ㅐㅂ
<HEAD|Office> ~넵~
<Seony> https://dribbble.com/shots/1959852-Linux-Uptime-Record-Longest-Highest-Server-Uptime-on-Debian 여기서도 2396일보고 엄청나다고 하는거 보니까
<Seony> 3500일이면 사진 찍어서 보관하셨어야... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<Seony> 근데 이것도 데비안이군요
<drake_kr> 재접할게요
<hooni> 아, 저도 퇴근~~~ 바퀴벌레 잡으러 가야겠네요...ㅜㅜ;;
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 접속만 하고 다른 운영진 분들도 계속 참여 유도를 독려했어야 했는데 제 불찰입니다. 죄송합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony__> ㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 최소한 선거기간 만이라도 운영진 분들의 접속과 활동을 독려하겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony__> 네 감사합니다
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> IRC 관리자 짐을 서원님께만 지운거 같아 죄송하네요...
<sungyo> 꾸벅....
<ircCloud^Seony__> 뭐 관리자라고해서 딱히 할 일은 없는데요, 좀 너무 방치되다시피해서...
<ircCloud^Seony__> sungyo: 안녕하세요 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 네.... 안녕하세요...
<ircCloud^Seony__> 혹시 교육관련 대학원 다니시나요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아 네 맞습니다...
<sungyo> 저요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아뇨 그냥 학부생 4학년 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony__> 네
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 안녕하세요 선교님 오랜만입니다^^
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr_> 음..
<drake_kr_> 1닉으로 멀티클라이언트 어떻게 하지..
<sungyo> 저는 신학 관련... 대학원 과정은 맞아요.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 현도님 다른 분들께도 같이 독려하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony__> IRCCLOUD Cloud 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr_> 지금 그거에요
<ircCloud^Seony__> 아 맞다 신학이었지...
<ircCloud^Seony__> irccloud면 같은 계정으로 여러군데서 접속 가능하잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony__> 그럼 장태희님은 교육관련 전공이구요?
<drake_kr> 으으 유료라니..
<ircCloud^Seony__> 접속유지 안하시면 무료로 쓰실 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> irssi 하나 접속해두고 ssh로 해야하나..
<drake_kr> 그럼 push를 못받을텐데..
<ircCloud^Seony__> 그 접속유지도 컴퓨터에서 브라우저 띄워놓고 냅두시면 접속유지됩니다
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 네 저도 그렇게 하고는 있는데 별 말이 없어서...
<JasonJang> Seony: 제가 운전중이라 늦게 봤습니다. 잘 됐고   잘 했습니다. ^^
<JasonJang> 오우~ 반갑습니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요. 오랬만에 뵙는 분들 많습니다?!!
<JasonJang> 저 그럼 또 운전을..ㅠㅠ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 네 오랜만입니다^^ 운전 다 하시고 뵈어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘 브라우저가 좀 자주 다운돼서..
<drake_kr> 터널링 할수 있으면 제일 좋을것 같은데..
<ircCloud^Seony__> 전 그래서 아예 잘 안쓰는 컴퓨터에 파폭으로 접속유지용으로 최소화 시켜놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> gui 없는 환경이..
<ircCloud^Seony__> 이래저래 환경이 여의치않으시군요
<drake_kr> 네..
<Seony> 저는 잠잘 시간이라 먼저 가보겠습니다.  8시간 후에 뵐께요.
<sungyo> 개인서버에 SSD를 싼거를 물려 돌렸더니....2년이 되니 내부 가상머신들이 하나 둘 씩 맛이 가네요.
<sungyo> IO Error가 발생하면서요.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> trim 관련 문제거나 펌웨어 업데이트 문제가 아닐까요?
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 저도 슬슬 IO 속도가 조금씩 떨어지더라구요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아니면 업데이트를 하면서 패키지의 의존성 문제라던가...
<sungyo> 그러니까...... 가상머신으로 생성해놓은 실서버 파일이 하나 둘 씩 아작이 나고 있어요.
<sungyo> 그렇게 눈 앞의 가상서버들은 하나 둘 씩 무너져가는데, 제 호주머니에 하드를 교체할 돈이 는 현실이 서글풀 따름인거죠.
<aa_> hi
<aa_> 안녕하세용
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<aa_> 혹시
<aa_> 우분투 문제점 같은거나
<aa_> small project 같은거 볼려면 어디로 가면좋을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> aa_: 우분투의 문제점이라면 버그 같은거 말씀하시는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기서 보실 수 있습니다.
<aa_> 감사합니다.
<aa_> 혹시 contribution할 수 있는 small 프로젝트 같은거 볼 수 있는 곳도 잇을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> aa_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIauFdof-9Y
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 자세한게는 모르겠고 이 영상 참조하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼핏 봤는데 우분투 프로젝트에 관한 내용인 것 같네요.
<aa_> 앗 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 어 드레이크님이다
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 안녕하세요 잘 지내셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요.
<Work^Seony> 일하는 중인갑네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗.. 제가 말씀 안 드렸었군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 올해 1월 1일부터 백수 상태 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아직도 안자는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 참, 블로그에 새로 올리신 글 재밌게 잘 읽었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무리 봐도 재미가 없어보여서 좀 걱정했어
<Work^Seony> 보통 하와이 관련글 쓸 때는 정말 오래도록 쓰거든.  그래서 글 구성이 좀 괜찮게 나오는데, 이번 리눅스랑 맥 관련 글은 걍 생각나는대로 막 써서... ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 전 재밌게 잘 읽었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 매일 형 블로그 이야기 하니깐, 뭔가 스토커가 된 기분이군요.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프비쪽 유저들이, 리눅스는 운영체제가 아니라고 얘기햇던게 진짜 정말 어이가 없더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 저도 그렇게 생각하긴 합니다만.. FreeBSD 커뮤니티에서 그 이야기로 "FreeBSD가 최고다!" 하는건 좀.. 아닌 것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 프비 기반의 특수 배포판들, pfSense, FreeNAS 같은거 엄청 좋아하는데, 자기네들도 리눅스 쪽 프로그램을 핵심적으로 쓰면서 그런 얘기하는 건 좀 잘못된 거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리눅스가 운영체제가 아니라고 하는건, 아무리 생각해도 바보 같은 생각이에요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 리눅스 그 자체는 커널이고 운영체제는 아니지만.. FreeBSD쪽에서 그렇게 말하는건 뭔가 변명처럼 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> 나도 그래 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 개발용으로 사용하고 있는 VM 운영체제를 젠투로 해볼까 하다가.. 형 글 읽고 "역시 데비안이야 ㅎㅎ" 하면서 변경 했는데 뭐가 많이 바꼈네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 익숙하게 사용하던 'ifconfig' 명령어도 안 먹히고..
<Work^Seony> 안먹힌다니?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 명령어가 없답니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 검색해봤는데 새 명령어인 'ip'를 사용하라네요.
<Work^Seony> 내 프비 머신은 잘 되는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> FreeBSD 말고, 데비안이요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 패스가 빠져서 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그런거였군요
<Work^Seony> ifconfig가 아마 sbin에 있는데, 데비안은 일반유저 패스는 sbin을 빼버려
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 그렇네요. whereis 해보니 있긴 있군요 /sbin/ 안에
<Feren^IRCCloud> Debian에 Vim 설치하고 제 '.vimrc'를 적용하니 에러가 나네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 문제가 되는 구문은 "set listchars=eol:¬,tab:>·,trail:~,extends:>,precedes:<,space:·"이고 에러 메시지는 "E474: Invalid argument"인데 뭐가 문젠지 모르겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 아마도 ¬ 이거?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그 문제인줄 알았는데 혹시나 해서 'help listchars'로 확인해보니 space는 지원을 안 하네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 Vim이 구버전이군요.. 우분투랑 맥 쓸 떄는 상상도 못했던 문제인데..
<Work^Seony> 데비안 안정버전 설치한 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 공식 홈페이지에 있는 Live CD로 설치했으니.. 아마도 안정 버전일꺼에요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 데비안 안정버전은 서버 외의 용도로 활용하기에는 좀 갑갑한 버전이야.
<Work^Seony> 우분투처럼 쓸려면 불안정판 써야돼
<Work^Seony> 우분투 LTS가 데비안 불안정판을 기반으로 나오는건 알고있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 몰랐는데 저번에 아얄씨에서 얼핏 보고 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데비안 안정버전은 정말 재미가 없어
<Work^Seony> 패키지 업데이트가 거의 없고,
<Work^Seony> 워낙 안정적이라서 딱히 손댈 일이 없거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 친구 재미가 없네요. 젠투를 깔아 볼까요..
<Work^Seony> 젠투는 시간 겁나 뺏는데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민이군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 ssd 레이드1로 써보신적 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 미러링요?  지금 그렇게 쓰고있어요
<sungyo> 싱글로 갔더니 입출력 에러때문에 마음고생 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 ssd가 그리 빨리 망가지나요?
<Work^Seony> 제 데탑은 한 3년 넘게 쓰고있는데 아직 괜찮더라구요
<sungyo> 싼걸 썼더니 그런가봐요.
<sungyo> 한 2년씩 된건데, 유독 자주 읽는 파일들에 한하여 그런듯 해요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 배포판 우분투 쓰시는거죠?
<sungyo> 우분투위에 가상으로 우분투를 올렸어요..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 여유공간 남는건 어느정도나 되요?
<sungyo> 3개가 우분투? 데비안 하나도 올린게 있는데 그건 쓰지는 않고..
<sungyo> 10?
<sungyo> 10%?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 문제가 될지도 모르겠네요
<sungyo> 음. 입력공간이 모자라서요?
<Work^Seony> ssd 작동방식을 생각했을 때, ssd는 여유공간이 좀 있어야 제대로 작동하거든요
<sungyo> 그럼 설명이 되네요.
<Work^Seony> 여유공간 확보가 어려우시면, 트림 커맨드를 자주 돌려주세요
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 트림 커맨드를 자주 돌려주면 해결될 수도 있을 것 같단 생각이 드네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 야밤에 배포판 때문에 고민이군요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 트림 커맨드를 자주 돌려주세요 -> 자주 트림을 시켜주세요. (마치 갓난아기 트림 돕듯..)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 시간이 늦었네요. 저는 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> aa_ https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/대문 에서 페이스북 QnA 나 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 프로젝트 목록 을 침고하시면 될거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그분 한참 전에 나가신거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 아 네 ㅎㅎ 한국은 아침 7시 반이라 이제 일어났습니다
<Work^Seony> 이제 다들 슬슬 일어나서 하루 일과 시작하실 시간이군요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 네 모두 좋은 하루 되세요!!
<drake_kr> 뭐했다고 8시지..
<drake_kr> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%82%98%EB%B9%84%EC%97%90-%EC%8A%A4%ED%86%A0%ED%81%AC%EC%8A%A4%20%EB%B0%A9%EC%A0%95%EC%8B%9D 이런거 보다보니...
<Work^Seony> 주무시고 일어난거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 6시에 일어났어요
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에 tex 플러그인 같은게 있나보네요.  수식이 이미지가 아니네
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 오
<Work^Seony> 혹시 젠투 eix 명령어에서 패키지 버전 끝에 붙은 ^ 문자는 왜 나오는지 아시는 분 계신가요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어제보다는 조금 덜 추운 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 몇도에요?
<autowiz_> 현재 시간 기온은 -2 (도) 라는군요
<autowiz_> 체감은 영하5도 정도 되는거같습니다.
<drake_kr> 반팔 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 멘션 오면 푸시가 되어야 할텐데..
<Work^Seony> 확실히 덜 춥긴 하겠군요
<lexlove> 저는 출근하자마자 본넷에서 연기가 나서 차 맡기고 왔어요.
<autowiz_> 아이고 차가 말썽이네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr_> 어디서 그렇게 고속주행을..
<lexlove> 단지 출근을 했을 뿐입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 시속 160 킬로로 출근하시는 렉스러브님~ ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 연식이 있는 차라 라디에이터가 고장날 때가 된 모양입니다. 다행히 도착하여 연기가 나기 시작한거라서 엔진은 살렸네요.
<autowiz_> 크게 문제가 되지는 않아서 다행입니다~
<autowiz_> 추운데 당장 출퇴근이 문제네요
<drake_kr> 출근길에 드리프트는 좀 심한거 아닌가요
<autowiz_> 렉스누님깨는 일상이겠지요~ 허헛
<drake_kr> 배고프다..
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> Irccloud w3m에서 되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 번 테스트해보려고 하다가 까먹어서 안했네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 되면 스크린 하나 돌려놓으면 되겠군요
<JasonJang> drake_ kr: 반갑습니다. 성공하면 알려주세요. ^^
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 그러고 보니 드래이크 도 안녕~
<JasonJang> lex love:  "도착하여 연기가 나기 시작한거라서 엔진은 살렸네요." <--- 달인으 포오쓰'가 느껴진다. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 재순님도 출근길에 드리프트 하세요?
<lexlove> JasonJang: 첫경험이 아니라서 약간의 여유가 있었나봅니다.ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 안녕~ 안녕~
<Work^Seony> 요즘들어 페북에서 모르는 사람들의 친추가 왜이리 많이 들어오는지 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 개인정보 털릴 시즌인가..
<autowiz_> 서니님 컴을 해킹하기위한 의도로 보여집니다~ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 페북을 통해서요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 북한?
<Work^Seony> 페북이 해킹하는데 거쳐가는 중간서버 수준 밖에 안되는 건가요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> drake_ kr: 님 들어오니까, 얘기가 재밌다. ㅎ
<JasonJang> "드리프트, 부칸" ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> + "~털릴 시즌" ㅋ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6DujcZ4e/IMG_0150.PNG
<shuggie> IRC는 처음인데, 잘 부탁드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qcvc9R8s/IMG_0110.JPG
<lexlove> 어서오세요.^^
<DracoKr> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<bluedusk> 식사 맛있게 하세요 (__)
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 아침 회의가 이제 끝났네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 어제 사진 안 찍었넹
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HgVF5iOc/IMG_0184.JPG
<drake_kr> 아직 uhd 쓰기엔 정말 여러가지 문제가 많으네요
<drake_kr> 32인치는.. 좀 작은듯..
<ircCloud^Seony> 32인치를 책상에 올리면 좀 크지않나요?
<drake_kr> 작아요...
<drake_kr> Uhd는 40인치쯤 돼야 눈깔이 편해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 크 그렇군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 27인치 듀얼 쓰는데 목이 아퍼서...
<drake_kr> 위아래로요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 옆으로죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭘하든 목이 중앙이
<ircCloud^Seony> 아닌 다른 곳을 바라봐야하니까 무리가 많이 가더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 결국 하나는 모가지 뜯어서 세워버렸어요
<drake_kr> 작업용으로는 괜찮을걸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데
<ircCloud^Seony> 세워도 겁나 높아서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 저한테는 큰거 한 대가 딱 좋을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게임이야 어차피 좀 떨어져서 하면 되고..
<drake_kr> 32인치는 좀 눈아프고
<drake_kr> 40인치가 적당
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 퇴근 했으니 인제 게임 고고씽
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7C3kcXWQ/IMG_0168.PNG
<drake_kr> 이미지는 잘 나오나요
<lexlove> 흠;;; 집컴터를 켜놓고 왔는데 putty로 접속이 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<DracoKr> 웹 irc cloud 에서는 이미지도 보이는군요. 핸폰 앱에서는 안보이더니
<DracoKr> 애니 gif 도 되나? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZXWCNPw2/giphy.gif
<DracoKr> 되는군요. 역시 핸드폰 앱에서는 링크만 보이고
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요~ ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세여 렉스님 ㅎ
<lexlove> 맛점하셨나요?
<lexlove> 집에 서버컴 켜두고 출근했는데 접속이 안되네요. 아마 꺼둔 컴터를 다시 켜면서 ssh가 자동시작이 안되어 있는 모양입니다.ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 맛점햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 남편분이 끄신건 아닐지..? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 죽겟습니다
<DracoKr> 돈까스 먹었는데 속이 느끼하군요 ㅋ
<ubuntucd> 안녕하세요
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요
<ubuntucd> 초면에 죄송하지만
<ubuntucd> 혹시
<ubuntucd> 우분투 씨디 받는곳 여쭤봐도될까요...?
<Seony> 홈페이지 가셔서 다운로드 하시면 되는데요
<ubuntucd> 아~ 그렇군요
<ubuntucd> 우분투 배우려고 책을 샀는데
<ubuntucd> cd가 필요하다면 우분투 한국 커뮤니티
<ubuntucd> 에서 진행하는 배포 프로그램을 알아보라고 해서요
<DracoKr> https://www.ubuntu.com/download 여기서 받으시면 됩니다
<ubuntucd> 네 감사합니다
<DracoKr> iso 파일 받으셔서 cd로 구우시거나 usb 에 부팅용으로 만드셔서 하시면 되요. 요즘은 usb에 많이들 하죠
<DracoKr> 권장하는 버전은 16.04 LTS이고요.
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋ 나가셨다
<bluedusk> 넵 나가셨네요
<DracoKr> 음..회사 개발자가 나간다고 해서 골치네요. 사이트 리뉴얼 프로젝트 중간인데..T_T
<bluedusk> 아 골치 아프시겠네요
<bluedusk> 저도 이번달까지만 다니고 나갈거라서..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> IT업계가 이직이 잦은 편인가요?
<drake_kr> 아니요
<PotatoGim> ... 이직은 유능하신 분들이...
<bluedusk> 근데 레퍼런스 체크 리스트업 해달라고 하네요.. 누구에게 부탁해야 하지.;
<DracoKr> IT 업계 이직률 높지 앟나요. 전에 프로그래머 구인하는데 들어오는 이력서들 보니 몇개월단위로 옮기는 사람들이 수두룩 하던데
<DracoKr> 이직 안하면 연봉 잘 안올려주니까 이직을 통해서 연봉 인상을 노리는 경우도 좀 봤구요
<PotatoGim> ....ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 이직할 곳이 없어서... 빠른 포기를...
<drake_kr> 그냥 돈을 못 받아서 그런거죠
<drake_kr> 이직률이 아니라
<drake_kr> 회사가 망해서 그러죠
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋ 이력서에 그런거 많더군요. 퇴직사유 : 경영난, 회사망함, 급여미지급
<bluedusk> ....
<HEAD|Office> 써니님
<HEAD|Office> 이더넷이
<HEAD|Office> 또 말썽이신거같네
<Seony^MacPro> 네 그런거 같네요
<HEAD|Office> 어제
<HEAD|Office> 좀 물증은
<HEAD|Office> 잡으셧나요
<Seony^MacPro> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 네트워크 문제도 잘 다루시긴 하시니 기사 부를필요는 없을텐데..
<HEAD|Office> 하와이는 회선 고치는 기사가 서비스 처럼 안해주나요?
<drake_kr> 에이
<HEAD|Office> 우리나라 회선처럼
<drake_kr> 동네 동생은
<Seony^MacPro> 이건 회선 문제가 아니라 제 컴퓨터 문제라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Mfc 개발잔데 컴닥터 불러요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 엔지니어랑
<HEAD|Office> 프로그래머랑 약간 분야가 다른듯하니깐..
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐, 자기 컴퓨터 고칠 줄 모르는 프로그래머 많지않나요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그럴떄 후훗 무식하게 포멧을 강행합니다 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 후훗 어디까지나 저의 경우입니다..
<HEAD|Office> 저는 고칠줄 모르기에 싹 갈아엎어버린다는...
<waagrr> 사실 그 둘의 차이는 이렇게 생각합니다
<waagrr> 컴퓨터에 관심을 가지다보니 프로그래머가 된경우와 어쩌다보니 프로그래머가 된 경우
<HEAD|Office> 그런데 .. 그렇게 하다가 날려먹은 파일이 한두개가 아니엇더라는 ㅜㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 어쩌다 보니 프로그래머가된경우면
<HEAD|Office> 오히려 컴퓨터에대한 잡지식이 많아서
<HEAD|Office> 더 잘 고치지 않을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 영화에서도 보니까
<waagrr> 그럴수도 있겠네요 제가 말하는 어쩌다는 관심보단 약간 강제성이나 할게없어서 된거라던가 이런경우있잖아요~ㅎㅎ
<waagrr> 흔히말하는 학원형...일수도있겠네요
<HEAD|Office> 아..........
<HEAD|Office> 그런경우라면
<HEAD|Office> 전자가 더 잘고치겟네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<waagrr> 네네 맞습니다 주변에도 학원형과 관심형의 차이가 딱 이런것 같더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 학원형은 실전에 약하죠 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 디테일한것에 차이가 있는거 같더라고요
<drake_kr> 학원형 - 개발단가 및 퀄리티를 난추는 주범
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 저도 건축사 딸때 퀄리티를 낮출까봐
<HEAD|Office> 걱정입니다 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 학원을 다닐까 ..생각을햇는데..
<HEAD|Office> 생각해보니 .. 지금부터 조금씩 그냥 내가 관심을 가지고 공부를 해볼까..
<waagrr> 그나저나 파일을 포맷하시면서 날리신다면 윈도우기준으로 라이브러리폴더를 다른경로로 바꾸실수있어요
<HEAD|Office> 생각도 드네요
<waagrr> 라이브러리폴더를 다른 디스크로 잡으시고 거기에 파일저장하신다면 C드라이브는 프로그램설치/윈도우만 설치가되니
<Seony^MacPro> 자동차 엔진 만드는 엔지니어라고 차 고칠줄 아는건 아니니... 뭐 그런거랑 비슷한 맥락이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<waagrr> 고생이 적지 않으실까합니다 제가 그렇게 사용합니다.
<drake_kr> 근데 컴닥터 부르는거 한번 보니깐
<drake_kr> 극한직업이 따로 없어요
<waagrr> 먼지때문!?
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 원인찾을라고
<drake_kr> 고객에 따라 달라지잖아요
<HEAD|Office> 끙끙대서그런듯. ㅎㅎ 그리고
<HEAD|Office> 고객의 니즈가..
<drake_kr> 에이 걔들이 무슨 원인을 찾아요
<waagrr> 내가...CSI냐!? 이거 말씀이시군요
<HEAD|Office> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Mfc 개발자가 컴닥터 불러놓고
<HEAD|Office> 하긴 컴닥터는 그냥 포멧들어가던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 거실에서 테레비 보면서
<drake_kr> 데이터 백업 다 해달라그러고
<drake_kr> '거 애들 하게 게임도 몇개 깔아주고 가세요'
<HEAD|Office> 돈주고
<HEAD|Office> 노동을 사는군요ㅕ ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<waagrr> 요즘도 그런 고객이 많으려나요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 어우 갑질의 냄새가..
<drake_kr> 근데 좀 갑질 당해도 싼놈들이라..
<HEAD|Office> 돈 달라는거보면 갑질 부릴만하긴해요
<HEAD|Office> 포멧한번하고 뭐 불법으로 좀 깔아주고
<drake_kr> 부품바꿔치기같은거
<HEAD|Office> 그러고 한 5만원에서 10만원
<drake_kr> 봐서 고객이 호구면
<HEAD|Office> 부품 갈아 치기는 기본이고 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 고장난 램 가져다가 고쳐서 다시 껴서 팔아먹고 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 제 컴퓨터가 무한 부팅되길래 보니까 램이 고장난걸 새거로 끼워놓앗더라구요
<HEAD|Office> 새거로 둔갑시켜서 ;;
<HEAD|Office> 제가 인터넷에서 사서 램 사서끼니까 엄청 잘돌아가더구만요
<HEAD|Office> 그래고 메인보드 클럭수에 안맞는 램 껴놓고
<HEAD|Office> 메인보드 문제라고 갈아야한다고 자빠져있고 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 그놈들이 알고 그러는걸까요?
<drake_kr> 갑질이 필요합니다
<HEAD|Office> 맞네요
<HEAD|Office> 생각해보니
<HEAD|Office> 갑질을 부려야겟어요
<HEAD|Office> 게임이랑 드라마도 좀 다운좀 받아놓고 가라고
<HEAD|Office> 원피스 1화부터좀 다운받아달라고도 요구를..
<HEAD|Office> 너무 나갓네요 ..
<drake_kr> 스팀계정에 있는게임 다 깔아놔 라던지
<HEAD|Office> 오우..
<HEAD|Office> csi 시리즈별로 좀 다운도좀
<HEAD|Office> 해가라고 하고
<Seony^MacPro> 그러다 블랙리스트 오르면 어떡하실려구요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 네이버 지식인 형님한테 물어보고 하져뭐 그러면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우웃.. 하져 체.. 이놈의 채팅채..
<HEAD|Office> 오늘 와이프가
<HEAD|Office> 아침에
<HEAD|Office> 삐져서
<HEAD|Office> 전화를 안받아가지고.. 울적해서 ..
<HEAD|Office> 점심시간에 한참 음악들으면서 걸으니까 좀 낫네요
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 저는 가끔 와이프가 좀 삐졌으면 하는데요
<Seony^MacPro> 삐지면 귀찮게 안해서요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐 저도 와이프가 좀 삐졌으면 좋겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 삐질 사람이라도 있었음 좋겠어요
<bluedusk> Feren^IRCCloud: siri 데리고 노세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> bluedusk: Siri도 삐지나요?
<bluedusk> 글세요
<bluedusk> 어휴 업데이트 되고 안쓰는 커널이 6G 나 되네요..;
<bluedusk> 크론탭으로 autoremove를 걸어놔야 할까요?
<DracoKr> 제 와이프는 삐지면 절 패는데...;;
<bluedusk> 헠 때리는것도 아니고 패다뇨..;
<DracoKr> 네. 팹니다. 예전 여친은 복싱했는데 어째 걔보다 더 쎔
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<drake_kr> 와이프가 되더니 명치를 노리는건가요
<lexlove> 저는 제가 삐지면 남편이 달래준다고 귀찮게 해요. ㅡ.ㅡ 삐지면 귀찮아져요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 역시 집집마다 다르네요~
<HEAD|Office> 아..
<HEAD|Office> 나만 약자인가..
<bluedusk> vim으로 파일 수정할때 보니깐 기존 파일 수정하는게 아니라 swp 파일 만들면서 inotify관련 이벤트가 move_self 랑 delete_self 가 떨어지네요..-_-;
<bluedusk> 아 이거 이벤트를 그럼 뭘로 잡아야 할지 고민이네요
<JasonJang> "blue dusk> 헐 저도 와이프가 좀 삐졌으면 좋겠어요" ㅋㅋㅋ 저 버럭 ! 콱!
<bluedusk> JasonJang: null 값이라서 그래요 .. 상태를 알수가 없으니 좀 상태변화가 생겨서 삐졌으면 좋겠다는 의미로 해석하시면 될듯
<JasonJang> 널'은 널'이지 ㅋ   암튼 표현들도.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<addor> 찾아보다가 정 없어서 그런데 putty 사용해서 네트워크 디바이스 연결은 어떻게 하는건가요??
<drake_kr> Putty로
<addor> 아니면 기초적인 리눅스 강좌 좋은곳 공유해주실 수 있나요 ?
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 따라해볼만한게.. 개인홈페이지 구축? 정도가 되려나요?
<DracoKr> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<addor> 현재 책이 없어서 책 구하기 전까지만 따라해보고 싶은데
<addor> 거의 없는거 같네요 강좌가
<addor> 공유 감사합니다.
<DracoKr> 그게...리눅스는 배포판마다 버전마다 GUI가 상당히 바뀌어서, 지금 버전기준으로 따라하기 글 써봐야 몇개월후면 소폭이든 대폭이든 수정해야 되요. 그러다보니 좀 아는 분들은 그런거 안만듬 -_-
<DracoKr> 터미널에서 명령어 치는 예제가 많아서 초보들에게 어렵게 보이는 이유도 거기에 있죠...
<addor> 바보같은 질문이었네요 죄송합니다..
<DracoKr> 아뇨. 당연한 질문인데. 적당한 답 드리기가 어려울뿐이죠..
<addor> 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<addor> 답변 감사합니다~!
<addor> 리눅스 자체가 처음이라
<HEAD|Office> 리눅스 어렵나요?
<HEAD|Office> 아니야 아직 할떄가 아니야
<autowiz_> 처음에는 적응하는데 시간이 좀 걸립니다. 몇주 정도 지나면 점점이해가 가면서 재미있다는 생각이 드실 수 도 있습니다 ^^
<DracoKr> 게임이랑 비슷해요. 매니아성 게임이 처음에 진입장벽이 높죠. 하지만 일단 익숙해지고 한번 빠지면 몇년씩 하기도 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 전  목표가일단
<HEAD|Office> 서버구축인데
<HEAD|Office> l2
<HEAD|Office> 라고 하시던데
<HEAD|Office> 윈도우로 하기보단 리눅스로할까봐요?
<DracoKr> 어떤 서버인데요
<drake_kr> 온란겜 서버요
<HEAD|Office> 음
<HEAD|Office> 제 작업파일들
<HEAD|Office> 넣어놓고
<HEAD|Office> 인터넷으로 연결해서
<HEAD|Office> 인터넷만 되는곳이면
<HEAD|Office> 어디든지 서버에서 작업하고
<HEAD|Office> 다시 저장하고 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 외장하드를 들고다닐필요없이요 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> NAS네요
<HEAD|Office> 나스!
<HEAD|Office> 맞아요 회사에서 나스서버라고 부르던데
<drake_kr> 드랍빸스
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 드롭박스가 편하긴 하죠. 용량이 작아서 그렇지 -_-
<HEAD|Office> 전
<drake_kr> 돈없는 자들에게 자비없는 용량
<HEAD|Office> 500기가는 잇어야된다고 봅니다..
<HEAD|Office> 베어본 피시 를 구입해서
<HEAD|Office> 아예 서버처럼 돌려볼까생각중이에요
<drake_kr> 구굴드라이브도 있죠
<HEAD|Office> 구글 드라이브는 용량 꽤 되나요?
<HEAD|Office> 제가 하는게 그래픽작업물이라..
<DracoKr> 기본 15기가. 그 이상은 유료죠
<HEAD|Office> 용랴이 다 큽니다..
<HEAD|Office> 그리고
<DracoKr> 그래픽작업 adobe 툴로 하시는거면 그쪽 계열 클라우드 쓰시는게 더 편할지도...
<drake_kr> 전 구굴두라이부 30테라 가까이사용중이요
<HEAD|Office> 30테라?
<HEAD|Office> 그건 얼마나 들어요?"
<drake_kr> 월 만원이나!
<DracoKr> ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 우오....
<HEAD|Office> 그냥 제가 서버를 만들어야겟어요
<DracoKr> 음...그런데 작업물이 중요한건가요? 손실되면 안되는?
<HEAD|Office> 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 제 작업물이니까
<HEAD|Office> 제 지적 재산권이죠 ^^ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Adobe cc 추천요
<DracoKr> 그러면 개인이 직접 스토리지를 관리하는건 좀 비추입니다. 아니면 서브용으로만.
<DracoKr> 왜냐하면 서버 공부하면서 세팅해본분들...한두번씩은 데이터 날려보거든요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 배우면서요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮아요 외장하드로 백업하면서 처음엔..
<lexlove> 음.... 개인홈페이지 호스팅할때 1년 비용이 18,000원가량이었어요. 괜히 아까워서 홈페이지 내리고 집에 개인 서버를 구축하겠다면 컴퓨터를 켜고 다녔더니 전기세가 한달에 만원이상 더 나오더군요.
<HEAD|Office> 컴퓨터가
<lexlove> 웹서버 호스팅을 그냥 받을걸 후회하고 있습니다.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 전기세 많이 먹나..
<drake_kr> 전 전자공학과 학부생들에게 라즈베리파이는 꼭 두개이상 사라고 권합니다
<DracoKr> 제 경우는 저전력 저소음을 중요시해서 만들어서(대신 저성능) 전기세는 눈에 띌정도로 늘진 않았지만. 아마 몇천원 더 나올거 같습니다.
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안터쳐먹으면 공부 안 한거임
<drake_kr> 서버 한번도 안날려봤으먄 공부 안 한거임
<DracoKr> 그렇죠. 그리고 터트려먹고 AS해달라고 전화해서 우리회사 상품팀장을 고생시키죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 그만큼 공부하는거라..
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그래도 베어본으로 한번 시작해 보고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 맞는 말씀입니다. 초보자입장에서 서버 구축한다고 공부가 되긴 하네요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 전력도 그렇게 많이 안나가고..
<HEAD|Office> 크기도 부담되지는 않는 선이라서
<HEAD|Office> 제 집 작업 컴퓨터 옆에다가 저소음으로 구매해서 놓고 쓰면될거같애요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘 저처럼 계속 꺼두다가 오늘 켜놓고 왔는데 접속을 못하고 있습니다. ssh를 시작시키지 않아서인듯 합니다. 자동시작을 안해놓은거 같아요.ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 라즈배리 추천요
<HEAD|Office> 라즈베리 파이
<lexlove> lex_home<-- 집 컴퓨터는 잘 켜져 있네요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 더스크님하고
<HEAD|Office> 써니님이
<HEAD|Office> 혹평을 하시던데
<DracoKr> 저분은 500기가나 1테라짜리 하드를 붙여야 하는데, 라즈베리파이로 되요?
<drake_kr> 혹평 == 쓰기 힘들다 == 공부가 된다 == profit
<HEAD|Office> 그리고용량이 너무...작을거 같습니다.. ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 왜장하드라는
<drake_kr> 좋은게 있슴미다
<HEAD|Office> 외장하드는 가지고 있슙니다
<HEAD|Office> 1테라짜리
<drake_kr> 그걸 붙이면 되겠군요
<HEAD|Office> 맨날 들고다니죠 ..
<DracoKr> 외장하드를 왜장하드라고 하니 왠지 논개가 와서 배드섹터를 만들것 같다.
<HEAD|Office> 아! 라즈베리파이에 외장하드를'??
<HEAD|Office> 호오 그런방법이..
<HEAD|Office> 속도가 근데 극악이라던데..
<DracoKr> 기가단위 받고 올리고 해야 하는데....그런거 하지 말고 mini itx 보드에 저전력으로 좀 구성하셔서 서버 만드시는게 나을걸요.
<drake_kr> 그게
<HEAD|Office> itx 보드는 뭘까요
<drake_kr> 라즈배리 하나 태워먹는게 싸게 먹히지 않을까요
<DracoKr> http://file.bodnara.co.kr/logo/insidelogo.php?image=%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Ffile.bodnara.co.kr%2Fwebedit%2Fhardward%2Fguide%2Fmini_itx_pc%2Fmb_size.jpg
<DracoKr> 작은 메인보드 규격입니다.
<HEAD|Office> 아하
<HEAD|Office> 케이스가 없는 미니컴퓨터 보드네요
<HEAD|Office> 보기가 흉할거같네요..
<HEAD|Office> 안그래도 집에 컴퓨터 선 정리 안햇다고 와이프가 맨날 갈구는데..
<DracoKr> http://draco.pe.kr/archives/3990
<DracoKr> 제가 5년전에 블로그 돌리는데 만든것도 mini itx입니다
<DracoKr> 요즘은 더 싸고 저전력으로 만들수 있을걸요.
<HEAD|Office> 오호..
<DracoKr> 제건 30W나 쓰는데, 케이스가 작아서 셋탑박스만하니까 와이프가 전기 적게 먹는줄 암 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 저당시엔 30W면 저전력축에 끼었지만요
<HEAD|Office> 조립..후우.. ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 싸긴하네요
<HEAD|Office> itx 보드가
<DracoKr> 제가 신경도 안쓰고 방구석에 쳐박아놨는데 5년 이상 버티는중입니다. 내구성도 괜찮죠.
<cpstk0808> 우분투를 처음 설치한 사람입니다
<drake_kr> 왜그러셨어요
<cpstk0808> 우부투 OS 내에서 CDRW기능 사용가능한가요?
<cpstk0808> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<cpstk0808> 윈도우 처럼 자체적으로 굽기가 가능한가요?
<cpstk0808> 아니면 다른 프로그램 설치를 해야하나요? 네로같은....
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> http://lifehacker.com/5860851/the-best-disc-burning-app-for-linux
<HEAD|Office> itx 보드로 1테라 정도 되는 서버 구축하려면... 대략 얼마정도 들까요? 근데 itx 는 메인보드값만 나가는거 아닌가요?
<cpstk0808> 프로그램이 필요한 거군요.ㅎㅎ 한번 해볼께요.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 전 zotec 꺼 베어본 피시를 염두에 두고 있엇는데..
<DracoKr> cd구울때 저도 k3b많이 썼던듯
<drake_kr> 전 아마 dcfldd
<DracoKr> itx보드에 cpu가 붙어 있고, 그래픽카드랑 다른 기능은 다 온보드라, 램이랑 드라이브만 사서 붙이면 됩니다. 케이스랑.
<DracoKr> 5년전에도 30만원 안되게 들었는데 지금도 그렇지 않을까요? 베어본은 얼마나 하나...
<drake_kr> 베어본이 100정도 나가는것도 있어서..
<HEAD|Office> 저도 베어본 30정도로 보고 ...
<drake_kr> 베어본주제에 제온이라니
<HEAD|Office> 케이스랑 1테라 드라이브, 램 까지하면 거진 20만원 중반정도
<DracoKr> 오호
<HEAD|Office> itx
<HEAD|Office> 이요 ㅎㅎ 생각해본게..
<HEAD|Office> 베어본은 다나와에서 본게 30 얼마정도라고
<HEAD|Office> 하는게 잇어서 그거 봣는데
<HEAD|Office> 비싼건 비싸고
<HEAD|Office> 한 30만원정도
<HEAD|Office> 투자하면 서버로 돌리기엔 부족함이 없지않을까해서요.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는 베어본은 70정도요
<drake_kr> I5 들어가 있습니다..
<HEAD|Office> i5 정도까지 도 필요 없고
<HEAD|Office> i3 정도수준만 해도 괜찮을지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는게요
<drake_kr> I5를 누가 10만원에 팔길래..
<drake_kr> 사실 사무실에서 쓰는건 셀러론이에요
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ 서버용으로는 그렇게 고사양까진..
<HEAD|Office> itx 보드가
<HEAD|Office> 보니까 보통 10만원 하나봐요
<HEAD|Office> 나스 전용으로 itx 보드 많이들 구입하네요
<JasonJang> 헐~ 자꾸만 와이프 말씀하길레...웃기는 Drake 다 했는데....지금 보니까 드라콘님였구나~!!!  어휴~ 반갑습니다.
<JasonJang> 드라코님
<JasonJang> 헐~ 지금 보니까    드라코,드레이크 두 분 다 있었구나!!! 저 난독증? 죄송!
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TYSEpqaB/IMG_0109.JPG
<JasonJang> 풉, 그딴식으루 까시냐아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> JasonJang: 네?
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 아녀라~
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 드라코님 정말 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ^^
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요 :)
<JasonJang> 반갑습니다. ^^   오래된 메일링 관리자'님이신데...
<DracoKr> 새 대표님 뽑히면 절 좀 모가지를...
<bluedusk> 메일링 리스트에 보내주시는 메일은 가끔씩 잘보고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 모가지 "짤리고 싶어하는" 사람 많네여
<bluedusk> 전 잘리고 싶지만 가진 모가지가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 나스서버 구축해서 외부에서접속하는게 l2 라는건가요??
<HEAD|Office> 더스크님 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님의 조언으로
<HEAD|Office> itx보드를 추천받앗어요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 라즈배리 추천했는데여
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아 다른 분이셧구나
<HEAD|Office> 드라코 님이셧구나
<HEAD|Office> 아이디가 비슷해서
<HEAD|Office> 햇갈렷어요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 전 들어갑니다~
<autowiz_> 안녕히 들어가세요~
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  8시간 후에 뵐게요
<autowiz_> 편안히 주무세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네. 안녕하세요.....
<sungyo> 뜬금 없지만, wizard만 해도 대단한데 그 앞에 auto마저 붙이니 이건 무슨 킬링 어플리케이션을 매크로로 돌리는 기분이네요.
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 킬링 인가요? ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 음..... top 10 어플리케이션으로 할까요?
<sungyo> 그렇다고 개발자가 죽으면 안되죠;;
<autowiz_> 그렇지요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 이게 해보고싶은 아이디어가 있으면 언젠가는 꼭 해봐야 하나봐요.
<autowiz_> 시간이 몇년이 흘러도 해보고싶은게 계속 어딘가 걸려있는경우가 있더라구요
<sungyo> 이전부터 만들어보고싶은게 있었는데, 3년이 지나도 머릿속에서 지워지질 않아요.
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 어서 만들어보시는것도 방법입니다.
<sungyo> 뭐 꼭 상용화까지 안되도, 그냥 안팔리면 내가 쓰면 된다 심뽀...
<autowiz_> 네~ 맞습니다. 그러다가 대박나면 좋은거고 뭐 . 그런접근 방법도 좋습니다.
<sungyo> 혹시 프리로 IOS나 AND 뛰시는 분 계신...가요?
<drake_kr> W3m으로는 접속이 안되네요
<drake_kr> 근데 저같은 생각을 저만 하는건 아니었나봐요
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 앗 계셨군요 ㅎㅎ (종종 이렇게 호출해도 되는거죠? ㅎㅎ)
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 예예
<ianychoi> 오호 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에빨리가고싶다
<ianychoi> 저야 #openstack-ko 채널 관리자긴한데.. 여긴 그래두 28명이나 계시죠 ㅎㅎ 대화도 많으시구... ㅎㅎ 저 채널은 1달에 대화있을 때가.. 10분 정도밖에 안될 겁니다 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 야근중이세여?
<drake_kr> 지하철이요
<ianychoi> 아.. 집에 가는 길이시군요 폰으로 IRC를... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 치킨먹고싶다
<ianychoi> 급할 때 몇 번 하긴 하는데 걍 원격 들어가서 IRC 클라이언트 보는 게 저에겐 더 편하드라구요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 어젠 돼지갈비 먹었습니다
<ianychoi> 전 닭강정 몇 조각 남은 거 먹었어요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 전 어제 술 많이 마셨죠 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 누군가가 보여서 irc 접속 안하고 있었는데
<drake_kr> 이제 좀 안보여서 다시 활동을..
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 가끔 호출주시거나 하심.. 말 걸께요!
<ianychoi> 사실 아는 분이 별로 안 계셔서 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아침부터 복귀드립좀 쳤져
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎ 저에게 요즘 걸린 개인적인 최대 고민은.. 윈도10 원격접속으로 잘 쓰고 있었는데.. 전 C드라이브 SSD써서 사용자 폴더를 D에 두거든요. 근데.. 이거 덕분에 작년 7월 업데이트가 설치가 안되어서 ㅋㅋ요즘엔 2-3일마다 계속 재부팅되어요 ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> HexChat 계속 잘 켜두고 있는데... ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 윈도 다시 설치하자니 엄청 귀찮고.......
<drake_kr> 다 방법이 있죠
<drake_kr> 컴터를 한대 더 사면 해결
<ianychoi> PC를 바꿀 때가 된 거려나요... ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 아 진짜 간만에 한 대 맞출까나.. 다나와 열심히 봐야겠네요!
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A10nVZVaqDx46zTvXVSxFV0dlmC-8q5yDWsdGoL6yNU/edit
<sungyo> .
<sungyo> "기본 클래스와 파생 클래스"라는 문장을 읽는데....파생이 자꾸 매생으로 보이는건 기분탓이겠죠.... 오늘 아침 길가에 지나가다 본 매생이국 간판이 자꾸 어른거리네요.
<waagrr> 야심한 밤이군요 ~_~
<drake_kr> 밥도 먹었고..
<drake_kr> 슬슬 해볼까나..
<waagrr> 저같은경우도 IRC클라를 장시간 켜놓으면 메모리 Leak땜에 클라가 뻗고 이러다보니까 고가용성이 낮아져서.... 이번엔 smuxi를 통해서 아얄을 다시 시작해보고있습니다
<waagrr> 생각해보니 닉네임을 바꾸고 따로 말씀을 안드렸네요 "Cheayuncho"에서 waagrr로 이름을 바꾸어서 활동중입니다.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 메인보드 남는것좀 더 있니?
<waagrr> 어떤 소켓타입이 필요하시나요?
<drake_kr> 1155
<waagrr> drake_kr: 1156있는데 핀하나 띵가먹고 1155로 만들어드릴수 있을것 같아요(...)
<drake_kr> -.-
<waagrr> 생각해보니 1156보드도 메모리 슬롯이 고장낫던것 같네요..
<waagrr> 야심한 밤엔 역시 불닭볶음면과 해시브라운을 먹어야겠네요
<sungyo> 야심한 밤 -> 아식에 대한 마음이 가득한 밤
<sungyo> 아식 -> 야식
<waagrr> 오오....정확하십니다...
<sungyo> public string 야식 = "야식에 대한 마음이 가득한 밤";
<sungyo> ;;;
<sungyo> public string 야심한밤 = "야식에 대한 마음이 가득한 밤";
<drake_kr> 데비안 업데이트가 안돼..
<waagrr> 업소용식기세척기를 사고싶네요..
<waagrr> 자취생한텐 역시..설거지만큼 귀찮은게 없는듯 하옵니다
<drake_kr> 그거
<drake_kr> 물도 많이 먹고 전기도 많이 먹고..
<drake_kr> 인건비대비 효율 안좋음
<waagrr> 배달야식을 설거지하는곳으로 전도시키는거니
<waagrr> 크게 문제없지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 친구라는 먹잇감이 있습니다
<waagrr> 접대가 귀찮아서....
<drake_kr> 레포지토리 변경..
<drake_kr> 내일도 팡교 감
<drake_kr> 애니팡교따위..
<drake_kr> irccloud-cli 성공..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 짜증나긴 해도 성공은 했당
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-13
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 새벽에 https://www.npmjs.com/package/irccloud-cli 성공했네요
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A10nVZVaqDx46zTvXVSxFV0dlmC-8q5yDWsdGoL6yNU/edit
<HolyKnight> https://www.zerocho.com/category/Algorithm/post/584bd46f580277001862f1af
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 뭐지 광고인가
<lexlove> 어제부터 다시 서버컴 켜두고 출근하는데 어제 접속이 안되더라구요. 집에가서 확인한 결과 제가 아이디를 잘못 입력했더라구요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 광고라고 하기엔 목적이 불분명한데.. 뭐징
<DracoKr> 예전에 게임때문에 irc 할때, 자기 블로그 랜덤 글을 매시간마다 링크 뿌리는 스크립트 돌리는 분 있었는데. 그런거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 팡교 계시는분
<drake_kr> 음 저거 킥해야 하나
<autowiz_> 홀리찡 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> HolyKnight: 사람이라면 뭔가 말좀 해봐요?
<autowiz_> 드레이크 간만에와서 홀리찡을 모르시는구나 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 누구임?
<drake_kr> 사람임?
<autowiz_> 재미있는 링크 종종 올려주시는 분 이여요~
<drake_kr> 결론은 기계네
<drake_kr> 버려
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> (존코너같은놈)
<autowiz_>  사라코너 일지도 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 전 제네시스 안봐서 존 코너=착한놈 이미지 인데...
<DracoKr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 맨날 두어번씩 오는 ARS
<drake_kr> 제가 기계를 증오합니다
<drake_kr> 제네시스가 팦스 나오는거였나
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: HolyKnight 킥이요
<DracoKr> 스팸방지 앱 안쓰나요
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 드레이크님 왜케 아침부터 심기가 불편해보이시는데요
<drake_kr> 출근때문에요
<drake_kr> DracoKr: iphone입니다아
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋ 스팸도 못 막다니. 스마트하지 못한 아이폰. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 요새는 존나 랜덤번호로 와서 등록안된 경우도 꽤 되던데요
<drake_kr> DracoKr: 윈도우폰은 우째요
<DracoKr> 후후 설치하고 50번인가? 어째튼 신고횟수만 있으면 다 차단하게 설정해놨더니 지금까지 1번빼고는 다 막아줬어요. 그 1번은 정말 신고 한번도 안된 번호더군요.
<DracoKr> 그런데 그런 스팸방지 앱이 권한을 너무 요구해서 요즘은 안씀. 아니 사실은 광고전화가 너무 안오니까 심심해서. -_- 텔레마케팅 아줌마들한테 장난치는것도 재미있...
<drake_kr> 요샌 걍 욕하고 끊데요
<drake_kr> 아니 왜 뜬금없는 사람한테 스트레스를 풀어
<drake_kr> 근데 그딴전화 받고 대출하는새끼가 있으니까 그딴짓 하는거겠죠?
<DracoKr> 돈급한 사람이 그런 전화받으면 혹하죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그전에 전화를 하지 않을까요?
<DracoKr> 세상에는 ...문제가 생겨도 적극적으로 해결하지 않고 주저하는 사람이 8할 넘을 걸요. ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 그럴때 악마가 전화걸어서 속삭이면 넘어가는거죠
<DracoKr> 정말 어이없는 경우들 많이 있잖아요. 돈이 급하고 신용에도 문제가 없는데, 왜 은행에 안가고 문제를 키우다가 주변사람 통해서 사채를 쓴다거나, 아픈거 확실하면 병원을 가야 하는데 겁나서 안간다던가
<autowiz_> 뭐랄까 귀찮다거나 , 괜찮겠지-괜찮아지겠지 하는 안일한 생각을 하는것일 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> 그래도 좀 너무 심해요
<drake_kr> 핸폰 바꿔준다는거랑 인터넷 바꿔준다는거..
<DracoKr> 전 대출 전화는 못받아봤고 핸드폰 바꿔준다는 전화가 오는 걸로 봐서...그쪽으로만 전호번호가 유출된건가 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 랜덤여신의 축복을 받으신건가요 ? ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 그런데 이번에 민주당 가입했더니, 자꾸 정치 여론조사 전화가 옴. 민주당 놈들도 전화번호 팔아먹은듯
<DracoKr> 핸드폰 바궈준다는건 맨날 갤럭시 타령이라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 한참 설명 듣고 '전 갤럭시 싫은데요.'그럽니다.
<drake_kr> 인터넷도 이제 종량제 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 갤럭시라니
<drake_kr> 저 손모가지 날아가기 싫은데여
<DracoKr> 그런데 갤노트7 이슈이후로는 핸드폰 바꿔준다는 전화 안오네요
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<DracoKr> 아이폰 팔아먹는 전화는 못받아봤어요.
<DracoKr> LG도
<drake_kr> 전 아이폰 두번 받아봤어요
<drake_kr> Lg도 한번 받은거 같은데
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 헬로모바일 좋긴 하네요
<DracoKr> 2012년에 자칭 '최신형 옴니아'를 팔아먹으려는 전화를 받아본적이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 2013년에는 자칭 '최신형 갤럭시S2' 라는 소리도 들어본적 있구요
<DracoKr> 헬로 모바일 싸죠. 장모님께 그거 해드림.
<drake_kr> 좋은건 광고 안함..
<drake_kr> (LG 모니터라던지)
<DracoKr> 전 데이터쉐어링 때문에 KT
<DracoKr> 알뜰폰은 데이터쉐어링이 안되요
<drake_kr> 걍 하나 더하는게..
<drake_kr> 데이타용 유심도 싸던데요
<drake_kr> 전 앱스토어 질러놓은거때문에 플랫폼 교체가 좀..
<JasonKR> 설마 오래전 꾸움'님인 줄 알고, 그래도 반가움.
<DracoKr> 지금 15기가를 두기기가 쉐어링해서 5만원도 안되는 요금으로 쓰고 있는데,
<DracoKr> 헬로모바일이 더 싸요?
<drake_kr> 잉?
<drake_kr> Kt에서 15g가 5만원이 안돼요??
<DracoKr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qeaIWlKO/Screenshot_20170113-103553.png
<JasonKR> DracoKr: 재주 좀 갈쳐줘요. ^^ 요령? 방법! 등
<drake_kr> 음 이런 경우는 kt가 훨씬 낫겠네요..
<drake_kr> 설마 3g라던지..
<DracoKr> @JasonKR 순광대역안심무한LTE 51 요금제에 선택약정으로 20%할인 받은겁니다. 그래서 4만원정도인거죠.
<drake_kr> 전 3만원에 6g
<JasonKR> 순광대역안심무한 51 요금제'의 데이타를 15기가ㅏ 준다'는 말씀?
<DracoKr> 네 그거 15기가+QOS제한 무한 이에요
<DracoKr> 15기가 다 쓰면 3Mbps속도로 무한임.
<JasonKR> 아~ 옙, 감사. 별다른 특별한 요령이 있었던 건 아니군요. ^^
<DracoKr> ㅎㅎㅎ 단순히 가성비 좋은 요금제일뿐
<DracoKr> KT에서는 저게 가장 나은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 1년 쓰면 반값이라는데..
<drake_kr> 25g를 3만원에 쓰는 놈도 있네여
<JasonKR> 공유 좀 해 줘여. ㄷㄷㄷ
<DracoKr> 그런데 전 출퇴근에 유튜브나 넷플릭스 줄창 봐도 10기가 정도 쓰던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 몇십기가 쓰는 분들은 뭘 쓰는거에요
<drake_kr> 폰으로 토렌트를 돌릴 수 있다는걸 아시나요
<DracoKr> 그걸 왜 폰으로 하는거임. 회사 PC로 회사 데이터와 전기를 써서 받아서 복사하면 되지.
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<DracoKr> 전 폰,타블렛, 노트북, 보조배터리,스마트와치,블루투스기기들 전부 싸가지고 와서 회사 전기로 충전하고 퇴근 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 전기 횡령...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<drake_kr> Ups 하나 하세요
<drake_kr> 회사에서 충전해서 집에서 전열기..
<drake_kr> 집전기세랑 회사전기세랑 같으면 횡령이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택 때문에 하루종일 미팅했네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 출근해서 미팅하고, 미팅 끝나니 퇴근
<autowiz_> 고생 하셨습니다~
<ianychoi> ircCloud^Seony, 오 오픈스택 +_+ 전 오픈스택쪽 문서팀과 아침 6시에 일어나서 IRC 미팅을 ㅜㅜ (IRC 미팅을 말씀하시는 거 같진 않지만.. ㅎㅎ)
<HEAD|Office> 아이고 바빠라
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<DracoKr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 바쁨속의 고요
<DracoKr> 할일 많은데 의욕이 제로네요.
<HEAD|Office> 바빠서 이빨도 못딱았네요 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 주말출근은 확정이고.. 아휴..
<HEAD|Office> 드라코님은 무슨일 하시는데요? ㅎ
<drake_kr> 고구마 먹기
<drake_kr> 사이다 없이 고구마 먹기
<DracoKr> 회사 사이트 리뉴얼하는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> ianychoi: 미란티스 엔지니어랑 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 오호.. 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 한국에도 그 엔지니어분 오시면 좋을텐데.. ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 예전 사수가 지금 미란티스에서 일하다보니 가격적인 면에서 협상이 잘 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어라 어디서 많이 뵙던 오픈스택 커뮤니티 대표님이시네요
<Seony> 현재 오픈스택에서 Filesystem as a Service 구현되어있나요?
<bluedusk> 마닐라 프로젝트 구현은 되어있는데 벤더에서 나오는지는..;
<Seony> 오늘 미팅하던 중에, smb + ldap 얘기가 나와서요
<bluedusk> ~_~
<Seony> zfs에 내장된 smb 인증을 ldap으로 가능한지 알아보고 있었는데, 이미 되어있었군요...
<bluedusk> 그거 keystone에서 인증 땡겨올수 있는거 같긴 하던데
<bluedusk> 인증 땡낄때 오픈스택에서 필요한 서비스별 테넌트 권한때문에 ldap쪽 attribute 커스텀이 필요한걸로 알고 있어요
<bluedusk> 아님 중간에 federation해주는 솔루션 별도로 사용하던가
<bluedusk> 이것도 테스트 해본다고 생각만해보고 못해본거네요..
<Seony> 저희 오픈스택은 이미 ldap이랑 붙여놔서 잘 쓰고있꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 테넌트 쪽이 말씀하신대로 좀 문제긴한데,
<Seony> 저희는 테넌트를 한 번 생성하면 거의 변경되는 일이 없어서 그건 괜찮을 거에요
<bluedusk> 전 ..
<bluedusk> sony a99 mk2 사고 싶은데..
<bluedusk> 할부로 지를까 말까 고민중인데 누가 뽐뿌좀 사그라들게 해주실분?
<Seony> 카메라군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 네.;
<Seony> 카메라는 지름신 사이에서도 담당자가 따로 있어서, 한 번 강림하면 구입할 떄까지 안돌아가지 않나요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 지금 쓰고 있는게 a850 에 50za렌즈를 주력으로 쓰고 있긴 한데 .;
<bluedusk> 카메라 사서 많이 찍는것도 아닌데
<bluedusk> 어느새 삼각대, 유무선 릴리즈, 세로그립, 스트로브... 등등 풀셋이네요..-_-;
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 옛날에 카메라 취미 한 번 가져볼까 싶어서 당시 소니 A30인가 뭐시긴가 사서 5번 써보고 바로 창고행 되더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 장인어른 드렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 전 2000년도부터 디카 써서 나중에는 리뷰한답시고 수백가지 써봤는데...사진 파일 관리하는게 급 피로해져서 다 때려쳤습니다.
<DracoKr> 초기에 점점 발전하는 전자기기 보는 재미가 좋긴 하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 2000년도에 디카 시작해서 4년정도 열심히 관심 가지다 때려치고, 2010년도에 스마트폰 시작해서 4년정도 열심히 관심 가지다 때려치고
<DracoKr> 2020년엔 뭔 뻘짓을 하려나
<Seony> 그땐 아마 아예 세상 자체가 바뀌어있을듯 싶습니다
<Seony> 그러기엔 3년 밖에 안남았구나..
<DracoKr> 자동차를 지를 시기인가
<DracoKr> 컴퓨터도 매년 업글하다가, 이젠 질려서 10년째 업글 안하고 쓰고 있고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 IBM에서 발표한 5년 내 달성과제 보니까 어마무시하더라구요
<JasonKR> Seony: 소개를 좀 해주시자면?
<bluedusk> JasonKR:  어 저 순간 여자분 소개 시켜주신다는 뜻인줄.;
<Seony> super-eye를 갖게된다는 거였는데요, 초정밀 확대, 초원거리 줌, 물건을 보기만해도 정보가 디스플레이 되는 식으로 얘길 했었어요
<Seony> 그리고... 인공지능이 사람 말하는걸 보고 정신병 유무를 판단하는 거나...
<JasonKR> blue dusk: lex love님이 요즘 피곤하시다잖아~
<bluedusk> ....
<JasonKR> super-eye수준 까지는 아녀도, 오늘 본 기사 내용중. 안드로이드 앱'중에 eva~ 뭔데, 시선으로 손전화를 조작하는 앱'이 나왔다는데...   검증은 않해 봤어요.
<DracoKr> 물건을 보기만 해도 정보가 디스플레이 -> 물건을 보기만 해도 광고가 .......로 구현될것 같군요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글에서 ibm 5년 이렇게 치면 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 브레인 임플란트는 좀 많이 있어야겠죠?
<DracoKr> 공각기동대 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 브레인 임플란트는 그 뭐냐 특이점 다루는 곳에 가면 얘기 많이 나오죠
<Seony> 일단 수학계산 해주는 co-processor부터 시작할 거 같은데요...
<DracoKr> 최소한 우리 뇌는 해당사항 안될걸요. 늙어서나 이루어질테니. 엄청 세대차이 나겠네.
<Seony> 아뇨, 그쪽에서 말하는 세계적인 생명공학자들 말하는거 보면, 70년대 언저리 이후에 태어난 세대는
<Seony> 확실히 영생의 혜택을 받을 걸로 보인답니다..
<DracoKr> 지금 노인들 스마트폰 못써서 폴더폰 쓰는 것처럼
<drake_kr> 개인용 피씨에 테라바이트급 메모리를 쓰는 시대가 와도 웬지 한국에서는 엔프로텍트를 깔아야 할것 같은 기분이...
<Seony> 아무리 부정적으로 봐도 70년대 이후 세대는 가능할 것으로 전망된다네요..
<bluedusk> drake_kr:  엔프로텍트 깔리고 이상한생각하면 warning.or.kr 페이지 보여지나요?
<DracoKr> 뇌 임플란트 하면 뇌인증이 나올 나라라서 ㅋㅋ 은행도 막 뇌인증 해야 하고
<drake_kr> 공각기동대에서 브레인 임플란트가 2024년에 등장한다 그랬는데..
<drake_kr> 7년 남았네요
<Seony> 그건 지금 유럽연합에서 진행 중인 휴먼 브레인 프로젝트 때문에 그런게 아닌가 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 공각기동대 세계관으로는 세계대전 한두번 일어나는걸로 되어 있던데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 백투더퓨쳐도 끝났고
<drake_kr> 4차 비핵대전으로 불리죠
<Seony> 시간 좀 있으시고 이쪽 얘기 궁금하신 분들은 이거 읽어보세요.
<Seony> https://coolspeed.wordpress.com/2016/01/03/the_ai_revolution_1_korean/
<Seony> 겁나 쇼킹합니다
<DracoKr> 91년도 만화치곤 참 대단한...공각기동대입니다
<drake_kr> 95년도 아니에요?
<DracoKr> 그런데 저런 인공지능 관련 예측도 어차피 추정이라. 사실 위험이 바로 앞에 도사린다고 해도 막을수 있는것도 아니고
<DracoKr> 91년도입니다. 원작 만화가
<drake_kr> 아
<DracoKr> 애니가 95년.
<drake_kr> 시로 마사무네였나..
<DracoKr> 네
<Seony> 근데 그런 내용들이 이젠 더 이상 터무니없지 않게 들리는게, 알파고 수석 개발자인가 하는 그 사람 박사학위 논문이, 뇌를 스캔해서 기억을 검색한다는 거였어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 허사비스였나
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 부질없다고 생각해요. 만약 산업혁명후에 엄청난 공해와 빈부격차, 전쟁등 문제가 생긴다고 해서 산업혁명전으로 가서 알린다고...그거 역사가 바뀔까요.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 한 5분 정도는?
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저런 생각하다보면 , 살아있는 모든 생물들을 사랑합니다.. 라고 말할려고하다가도 . 막 답답한 맘에 화가 치밀어오르는 ㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 그리고 인공지능이 정말 발전하면, 인간vs기계 가 되기 보다는....임플란트든 사이보그든 인간도 바뀔거에요.
<DracoKr> 일종의 진화인지 멸종인지 모르겠지만
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zUmwGBsy/1484289375.JPG
<drake_kr> 안바뀔것 같습니다
<SanJose> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<SanJose> 질문이 한가지 있어서 들어왔습니다. :)
<Seony> 실리콘밸리에 계시나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<SanJose> 아.. 네 :)
<JasonKR> 질문 전에 내가 먼저 질문; ㅋㅋㅋ   팔로 알토랑 자동차로 얼마나 거리쯤에 계세요?
<SanJose> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SanJose> 전 싸우스 산호세라 안막히면 20분이면 될것 같아요.
<SanJose> 우분투 16.04를 사용중인데, 웹에서 한글 초성이 사라지는 현상이 있어서요. 혹시 다른 분도 경험하시나 해서요. 유독 페이스북에서 그러는데, 예를 들면 "우분투"를 쓰면 우ᅟᅮᆫ투 로 쓰여집니다...
<JasonKR> 답 감사 !
<Seony> 한글입력기는 뭐 쓰세요?
<SanJose> 기본 입력기 씁니다. fctix인가요?
<SanJose> 설치 후 건드리지 않았어요.
<Seony> 음... 16.04에서 바뀌었나보네요...  그럼 언어설정은 한국어로 놓고 쓰시구요?
<SanJose> fcitx네요.
<SanJose> 네
<JasonKR> 초성 유실? ....이 보고된 버그였나?
<DracoKr> 크롬?
<SanJose> 크롬입니다
<SanJose> 드라코님이 뭔가 경험하신 듯..
<Seony> 언어설정은 영어로 놓고 쓰시되, 한글입력기만 같이 써보세요.  저도 미국에 살다보니 그렇게 쓰는데, 한 번도 그런 문제 겪어본 적이 없습니다...
<SanJose> 네 알겠습니다. 한번 재부팅 후 다시 해볼게요. 이게 맥북프로랩탑에서는 안그런데, 데스크탑에서는 발생하네요.. 신기하게...
<SanJose> 아참, 전 세벌식 390 자판을 씁니다. 그게 좀 다를 순 있겠네요.
<Seony> 그건 생각 못했군요 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 제 경우는 uim-byeoru를 써서 해결했습니다만 입력기 바꾸는건 다른 문제를 일으킬수 있어서 추천드리진 못하겠네요. 세벌식 390은 지원합니다만.
<SanJose> 네 감사합니다. 한번 변경해 볼게요. 예전에 아치리눅스 사용할 때는 nabi 입력기를 썼던 기억이 있긴 하네요.
<SanJose> 우분투는 많이 편하네요. 한글 설정할 필요없이 바로 되고.. :)
<Seony> 괜히 인기 있는 배포판이 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 데비안도 바로..
<SanJose> 엇 그런가요? 크런치뱅은 데비안 기반이었는데 한방에 안됐던 기억이..
<Seony> 크런치뱅은 애초에 목적이 다르지 않나요
<drake_kr> Seony: HolyKnight 이거 뭐에요?
<Seony> 여자분이에요
<Seony> 컴퓨터 쪽으로 일하시는 분 같은데 여자분이라서 신상을 자세히 안물어보다보니... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 봇같애서..
<SanJose> 우분투 괜찮은 IRC 클라이언트 추천해 줄만한게 있으신가요?
<Seony> xchat이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 irccloud 같은 류의...
<drake_kr> 다들 irccloud 쓰는거 같은데요
<SanJose> 네 ㅎㅎ 바로 설치해야겠네요. xchat-gnome이 보이네요.
<DracoKr> 전 전에 xchat은 윈도용만 있는 줄 알고 Smuxi 썼는데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> W3m으로는 안되고
<drake_kr> Npm에 irccloud-cli란게 있어서
<bluedusk>  아 카메라 사고 싶다고 친구한테 이야기 했더니.. 찍을 여자도 없음서 뭔 카메라 타령이냐고..;
<Seony> irccloud는, 웹브라우저 화면을 크게 띄워놓고 쓰면, 한글 입력할 때 끝에서 엄청난 딜레이가 생기는 문제도 있고, 램을 엄청 쓰는 것으로 의심되더라구요...
<drake_kr> Screen 돌려놨어요
<drake_kr> 잘 되는듯 합니다
<SanJose> xchat-gnome은 core dump가 나네요 ㅎㅎ xchat 설치해봐야겠네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony> 저도 설치를 고려해봐야겠네요..
<DracoKr> 전에 다른 채팅방에서 누가 차살려고 고민한다고 했더니, 다른 사람이 태울 여자도 없으면서 무슨 차냐고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그랬는데 똑같네요
<Seony> 그냥 apt-get install xchat 하세요
<drake_kr> 근데 뭔가 좀 짜증이
<drake_kr> 설치할때 좀 짜증이 나긴 하네요
<Seony> npm 말만 들어도 저는... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 다중계정 접속유지 가능한듯요
<Seony> 네 클라이언트만 계속 띄워놓을 수만 있다면요...
<drake_kr> Screen으로 돌려놓고 신경안쓰면 되죠
<JasperK> 휴... 잘못해서 Ubuntu 채널로 가서 한글을 썼네요.. -_-
<Vader> всем привет!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JasperK> Hexchat 설치했습니다.
<Vader> как дела?
<JasperK> 아 방금전 SanJose입니다.
<drake_kr> 갑자기 나가는분 계셨겠다
<Seony> 로씨야에서 왜 왔을려나..
<drake_kr> 스타2할때 한글아이디 들어오면 상대편 다 나가드라구요
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ 그럴만 하겠네요
<bluedusk> 저 롤 할때도 한글 아이디 들어오면
<bluedusk> 상대편이 좀 나갔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 다 한글이자나요
<bluedusk> 아 혹시 vi에서 autocmd 설정해서 쓰시는분 계실까요?
<Seony> 네 저 쓰는데요..
<bluedusk> 혹시 vi로 저장하면서 기존에 있던 파일과 새로 고친 파일 diff로 명령 때려서 로그 남게 하는것도 autocmd로 가능할까요?
<Seony> 가능해요.  저장하면 ssh로 서버에 업로드하게끔 해서 썼었어요
<drake_kr> 어우
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유
<bluedusk> 그거 어케 하는지좀 정보좀 얻을수 있을까요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<HolyKnight> 오해의 소지가 있었군유
<drake_kr> 사람이었군요
<HolyKnight> 잘부탁드립니다
<HolyKnight> 넹
<drake_kr> 넹
<bluedusk> 넹
<Seony> 잠시만요 좀 찾아볼께요.  그 명령어 라인을 지워버려서...
<Seony> bluedusk, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4627701/how-to-automatically-execute-a-shell-command-after-saving-a-file-in-vim
<Seony> 저렇게 스크립트 하나 짜서 실행하게 하시면 될 거 같아요.
<Seony> 아니면 걍 바로 명령어 넣으셔도 되구요
<Seony> 결국 그쪽으로 가시는군요
<bluedusk> 아 감사합니다.
<loganlee> !안녕하세요
<kyopo>  네 로건 의보트입니다
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ Seony 님 알려주신데로 하니 잘되네요
<Seony> 잘 된다니 다행이네요
<bluedusk> 이젠 인스톨러만 잘 만들면 될거 같아요 기존보다 훨씬 씸플해지긴 했네요 구조 자체가
<Seony> loganlee, 봇은 출입금지입니다...
<loganlee> ok
<loganlee> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony: 아까 올려주신 글을 읽고 있는데 아직 반도 못 읽었어요.
<Seony> lexlove, 사실 그거 리플이 반이에요
<Seony> 그만큼 충격이... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 은근 관심이 있는 부분이라서 끝까지 읽어보려고 합니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 그거 3번이나 읽었는데, 읽을 때마다 충격이에요
<lexlove> 전에도 간단하게 들어봤던 이야기지만 상세하게 적혀있어서 동조가 되네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 혹시 언더테일 해보셨나요?
<lexlove> 내 생애에 오겠어? 였는데 말이죠
<Seony> 이 이야기에서 등장하는 레이 커즈와일이라는 미래학자가 바로 구글 이사죠...
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 게임이야?
<Seony> 제게는 커즈와일이라는 신디사이저로 더 먼저 알게된 사람... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어려운 문제란 존재하지 않는다. 오직 특정 레벨의 지능한테 어려운 문제만 존재할 뿐이다. 지능의 계단에서 작은 한발작 내디딜 때마다 일부 불가능하던 일이 쉬운 일로 되여버린다. 만약 크게 한발작 내디딘다면 모든 문제들이 다 쉬운 일로 되어버릴 것이다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 게임인데 스팀에서 50% 할인 하고 있거든요.
<Seony> 저는 서론부터 이미 충격이... 놀라서 쓰러지는 단계를 생각해보면, 정말 10년 전만 해도 어마어마하죠...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 제가 알기론 평이 엄청 좋았던 게임이라 살지 말지 고민 중이에요..
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 원래 스팀에서 50% 세일하는게 한두개가 아니잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 안해봤어...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇군요.. 좀 알아 볼려 해도 다들 "이 게임을 할 생각이 있다면 인터넷에 검색해보면 안되는 게임"이라고 하길래요..
<Seony> 헐 그 정도구나...  나는 콘솔게임만 하다보니 잘 모르겠지만, 나무위키 보니까 평이 정말 좋네
<loganlee> 이제 한국 리눅스 배포판은 없나요?
<Seony> 하모니카 라고 있어요
<Seony> 정부에서 만든거요...
<Seony> 근데 차후 얼마나 유지보수가 잘될지는 모르겠네요
<loganlee> 전 호주에서 살아요
<loganlee> 내가 만든 거 http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...  예전에, 대화하는데 약간 도움이 될만한 봇이 있다면 그 정도는 하나 들이자 라고 얘기했었던 때가 있었어요
<loganlee> 이건 실시간 설정을 바꿀수 있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전에 링크 올리면 그 링크 페이지 제목 알려주는 봇이 있었는데 말이죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 꽤 괜찮았습니다.
<Seony> 그런 정도의 기능..
<ianychoi> Seony, 아 Shared File System Services라고.. 공유 파일 시스템 서비스인가 있을 거예요. 요즘 오픈스택은 사실 컴포넌트 수가 20개던가.. 합쳐서 ㅎㅎ 핵심 6개와 옵션 19개던가.. 분리를 해 놓아서요.. 이것저것 많아요~
<ianychoi> 종합선물세트 느낌이.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...  이번에 미란티스에서 설계해주는거 받아서 한 번 봐야겠네요...
<ianychoi> 아하.. 부럽네요.. 의뢰해서 쓰는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인원이 없어서 문제 생기면 그걸 고치고 뭐하고 할 여건이 안되거든요..
<loganlee> 다들 무슨 배포판 쓰세요? 전 우분투
<ianychoi> 전 16.04 쓰죠 ㅎ
<loganlee> 오
<Seony> 저는... gentoo, ubuntu
<loganlee> 전 15.10
<ianychoi> 네... 저도 의뢰할 수 있는 곳에서 지내고 싶지만.. 현실은 후우.. 지금 하는 거라도 잘 해야겠죠 ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 16.04
<Seony> 15.10 그거 support  끝나지 않았나요?
<ianychoi> 16.04에 xrdp 컴파일 해 놓았는데 설정 귀찮아서 또 1주 미루고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<loganlee> 모르겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> loganlee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지원 종료 입니다.
<ianychoi> 보통 1년이죠?
<loganlee> 오케이
<ianychoi> .10 같은 경우..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일반 버전은 9개월, LTS 버전은 5년 입니다.
<ianychoi> 9개월이군요 감사합니답 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 12.04 서버들 대대적으로 다 업그레이드 시켰는데, 인제 14.04 업그레이드 해야할 시기가 오는게 가장 큰 고민이네요..
<Seony> 오픈스택에서 가상머신 120개 돌리는데 거의 다 14.04거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 한번에 18.04? 로... 가시는 것도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그건 배포판에서 지원이 안되요
<Seony> 업그레이드 행위 자체를 2번을 해야하는데, 그러기엔 좀 불안해서요
<ianychoi> 아 할 때 업그레이드 2번을 한꺼번에.. 아아... ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 이번에 배포판 업글하면서, 서비스가 돌아오지 않은 애들이 몇 있었거든요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 그런 중요한 서버들은 업그레이드 하기 전에 테스트라든지.. 그런건 어떤식으로 하나요?
<Seony> 배포판 업글에 테스트가 어딨어 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 인스턴스에서 서비스 쓰면 진짜 어플리케이션이랑 데이터는 별도 볼륨 붙이고 돌리고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐, 그럼 그냥 바로 올리는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 겁나는 거지...
<bluedusk> os볼륨은 순수하게 별도로
<DracoKr> 전 제가 돌리는 것들이 PHP7이랑 호환성 문제가 있어서.... 16.04가는걸 최대한 미루고 있죠
<Seony> 백업을 해놔도, 사실 서비스가 안돌아오는 것 자체가 문제라고 생각하거든..
<Seony> 네 저희도 개발자들이 php 때문에 좀 미루고 있어요
<Seony> 일부 서버는 처음 세팅할 때 아예 7 지우고 5 설치해서 가지만, 기존 서버들은 좀...
<ianychoi> 저야 머 개인적으로 쓰는거라.. 걍 때되면 인스턴스 새거 하나 생성하고 문제없음 데이터 옮기고 기존꺼 삭제하는데.. 실제 마이그레이션은 아무래도 이슈가 있죠 ㅜㅜ
 * loganlee listening to drunken tiger
<loganlee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdNnWOGajbg&list=PL4044C99374E4909E
<bluedusk> 아 잘되네요
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 감사합니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요... 저는 그냥 링크만 드렸는데요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/news/nboard/4/?n=68278
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하프라이프 3가 영영 안 나올 것 같네요ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 네?
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<bluedusk> 어 서니님 가셨네
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.
<drake_kr> 아 추어
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ianychoi> 아 진짜 춥네요
<drake_kr> 소주땡김!!!
<ianychoi> 그러게요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 할 건 많은데 술은 땡기는 불금!
<ujuc> hi
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> 역시 불금은 닭강정과 맥주!
<ianychoi> 근데 넘 춥네요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 그래서 따뜻한 아랫목에 웅크려서...
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_phA5XUszSmN7Ta-QHs4DxRz9_iu8YlhxpVjSGEbWcg/edit
<PotatoGim> 배울게 많은 글이네요. 감사합니다~
<hihoho> 가상프로그램을 이용하여 우분투 서버를 설치하였는데 콘솔창에서 한글이 다이아몬드로 나옵니다. 구글링을 했지만 해결책을 못찾았습니다. 혹시 방법이 있을까요?
<Jasper^Work> 안녕하세요. 회사에서는 HexChat 으로는 접속이 안되고 웹브라우저로만 가능하군요. IRC port는 막혀있는 듯...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<hihoho> 안녕하세요
<hihoho> seony님 가상프로그램을 이용하여 우분투 서버를 설치하였는데 콘솔창에서 한글이 다이아몬드로 나옵니다. 구글링을 했지만 해결책을 못찾았습니다. 혹시 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 콘솔화면은 원래 그렇게 나오지 않나요?  GUI로 쓰셔야 한글이 나오는데요...
<hihoho> ㅠ 그렇군요 감사합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-14
<JasonKR> drake_kr: JasperK irc client로    저는 weechat(4cli 유사 irssi) 또는 quessel(?, 4gui)를 추천합니다.
<drake_kr> hihoho: fbterm
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<sungyo> @hihoho  http://mizzhinp.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-%EC%BD%98%EC%86%94%EC%97%90%EC%84%9C-%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80-%EB%B3%B4%EA%B8%B0-%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90%ED%98%84%EC%83%81
<sungyo> 적는건 모르겠고, 저렇게 하면 일단 읽는 것 까지는 되는듯 해요.
<imagine> 안녕하세요.. 이번에 16.04 데스크탑 버전으로 처음 리눅스를 설치해봤습니다. 하드디스크를 두개를 쓰고 있는데 메인 하드에 있는 폴더는 윈도우에서 공유가 잘 되는데 두번째 하드는 윈도우에서 액세스 권한이 없다고 나옵니다. 구글, 네이버, 다음 검색으로도 해결책을 찾을 수 없어 찾아왔습니다.. 어찌 해결해야할까요
<sungyo> 지금 현재 우분투에서 irc로 접속하신건가요?
<imagine> 혹시 죄송하지만.. 제게 질문하신건가요?
<imagine> 윈도우로 접속해있고 옆에 우분투PC가 있습니다
<JasonKR> sungyo: 오랜만여요. 반갑습니다. 잘 지내죠?
<JasperK> 휴.. 스캐너도 잡았고, 테마도 깔끔하게 바꿨고, 이제 세팅이 슬슬 마무리 되어가네요.
<youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<sungyo> JasonKR 네 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 인사드려요..
<sungyo> imagine 해결하셨나요? 손님이 오셔서 이제야 보내드렸네요.
<imagine> 아니요ㅜ 아직요
<sungyo> 우분투 데스크탑에서 ctrl+alt+t 로 터미널을 하나만 열어주세요.
<sungyo> imagine, 아, 그리고...윈도우 공유는 어떻게 하셨는지도 좀 여쭐게요.
<imagine> sungyo/ 죄송합니다..갑자기 급한일이 생겨서 나가봐야할거 같습니다...실례가 안된다면 다음에 다시 질문을 올려도 될까요..
<sungyo> 네..언제든지... 여기계신분들께서 도와주실꺼에요.
<imagine> 네 감사합니다!
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지
<imagine> 안녕하세요..16.04 데스크탑 버전 설치 후에 루트계정으로 로그인 해서 폴더를 공유해서 윈도우에서 보려고하는데요, 리눅스 설치된 하드에 있는 폴더는 윈도우에서 접속이 잘 되는데 추가 장착한 하드는 공유를 걸어도 윈도우에서는 보이기만 하고 접속 시도하면 엑세스할 권한이 없다고 나옵니다.. 어떻게 해야할까요.. 조금스
<imagine> 우와!! 해결했습니다!!
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-15
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 출근햇습니다 ㅜㅜ
<mandoo> 안녕하세요. 우분투 처음으로 사용해보려고 인스톨하려는데 인스톨 후 부팅이 안되서 도움을 구하러 왔습니다.
<mandoo> 제가 사용하고자하는 우분투는 우분투 server 16.04 LTS이며 USB 부팅디스크를 만들어 우분투를 설치하려고했습니다. 설치하고자하는 하드드라이브는 삼성 SSD입니다. 모든 설치를 제가 읽어본 블로그 포스팅들을 종합하여 완료하였고, 16.04 버젼의 경우 우분투 서버 설치 막바지쯤에 부트로더를 따로 SSD에 설치하는 단계도 있어서 USB 
<mandoo> 우분투 서버의 설치를 완료하고 USB 디스크를 제거한 후 SSD 만을 연결한 후 부팅을 시도하면 "/dev/:clean ...." 등의 메시지만 한줄나오고 아무것도 진행되지 않습니다.
<mandoo> 고견 부탁드립니다. 감사합니다.
<mandoo> 우분투 서버버젼 설치시에 USB 설치 디스크가 sda로 잡히고 제가 우분투 서버를 설치하고자 하는 SSD가 sdb로 잡힙니다. 이게 문제되는지는 모르겠지만 참고될까봐 알려드립니다.
<mandoo> quite splash 대신 nomodeset 을 부팅시 설정하였으나 그것도 실패하였습니다.
<drake_kr> 오 삼성..
<ianychoi> 으음.... grub이나 UEFI 이슈려나요. 저보다 전문가들께서 보심 정확할텐데....  ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 usb로 구울때 윈도우에서 구우실테고..
<drake_kr> 그런 경우 rufus라는게 있습니다.
<drake_kr> uefi로 하신다면 그걸로 하셔야 하고..
<drake_kr> SSD가 ide mode인지 ahci인지 모르겠는데
<drake_kr> 그걸 변경해서 해보시면 될거 같고요
<ianychoi> rufus라는 것도 있군요.. 세상 물정이 갈수록 어두워져가는 느낌이네.. ㅜ
<drake_kr> uefi하고 씨름하다보면..
<mandoo> 답변감사드립니다. usb 시동디스크를 구울때에는 윈도우에서 uui라는 프로그램을 이용하여 구웠습니다.
<mandoo> uefi가 어떤건지는 제가 원래 잘 몰라서, 조금 전 검색 후 열심히 읽어보고 오는길입니다.
<mandoo> drake_kr님, 혹시 SSD가 ahci이면 ide로 바꿔야한다는 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> Samsung이 Sony한테 안좋은거 배운것중 하나가 비표준이거든요..
<drake_kr> 아무래도 ide가 호환성이 좀 나으니.. 해결에 도움이 될것 같아서요
<mandoo> 조금전 bios를 통해 SSD가 현재 ahci 모드인것을 알아냈습니다.
<mandoo> 그럼 ide로 바꾼 후 시도해보겠습니다. 감사합니다!
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 언제 한잔 해야 되는데요
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 그러게요 ㅋ 오늘 저녁 살짝?! ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 내일도 좋구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 집에 삼겹살 있습니다만
<ianychoi> 올
<ianychoi> 거길루 갈까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 둘이서?
<drake_kr> 진로와인이 딱
<drake_kr> 포도맛 소주
<ianychoi> 소주에 포도맛을 느낄 수 있다니
<ianychoi> 어케 마시면 포도맛을 느끼나요?
<drake_kr> 머 대충 자몽에이슬같은 느낌이여
<ianychoi> 아 포도맛 소주가 따로 있는거예요?
<ianychoi> 아 진짜네 ㅋㅋㅋ 와
<ianychoi> 제가 요새 이렇게 세상 물정에 어두워지고 있답니다.....
<mandoo> 아직 해결못했습니다만, 이만 자러 갔다오겠습니다. 모두 즐거운 하루 되세요. 감사합니다!
<HEAD|Office> 아 주말출근 짜증난다..
<HEAD|Office> !자동조인
<drake_kr> 헐 주말출근
<HEAD|Office> 주말 출근... 짱나네요
<HEAD|Office> 것도 10시가지 나오랫더니
<HEAD|Office> 다들 11시 12시 심지어는 3시가 되어서도 안나타나는 직원 발생 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 일찍온 나는 뭐가되는거지 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 일찍온 사람이요
<HEAD|Office> 하하핫
<HEAD|Office> 그렇군요 아하하하하하!!
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 뭐가 그리 바쁘길래 일요일까지 출근을?
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어 납기때문에 주말출근이라면 제기준에서는 이해가 안됩니다만 그건 아니겠죠..
<HEAD|Office> 저도
<HEAD|Office> 도면 납품때문에
<HEAD|Office> 주말출근이면
<HEAD|Office> 이해를 합니다
<HEAD|Office> 하.지.만
<HEAD|Office> 이것은 사.장.님.의.출.근
<HEAD|Office> 결국 출근하지도 않.았.다. 두둥!
<HEAD|Office> 왜 이러고있는지 이해안가네요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 왓더헬
<HEAD|Office> 갓뎀
<HEAD|Office> 이제 제 위에 상사도
<HEAD|Office> 곧 정리하고 가라네요
<HEAD|Office> 휴 이제 곧 정리하고 갈수있겟군
<drake_kr> ... 원래 사장이 주말에 잘 안 나오나봐여
<drake_kr> 사장이 주말출근 다 하라고 명령했을리는 없을거 같은데
<HEAD|Office> 원래 다들 주말출근 안ㅇ합니다~!!ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 사장이 그러셧죠
<HEAD|Office> 나 일요일날 나오는데
<HEAD|Office> 다들 어떤가?
<HEAD|Office> 후후후후
<HEAD|Office> 그래놓고 안나오면
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 안나가는데;
<HEAD|Office> 저라도 안나오죠
<drake_kr> '할일 있으면 나와' 라고 했겠죠
<HEAD|Office> 하지만 저의 상사는
<drake_kr> 예스맨이시구나
<HEAD|Office> 일요일날 나와서
<HEAD|Office> 그렇죠!
<HEAD|Office> 예쓰맨!!!
<drake_kr> 어우
<HEAD|Office> 하아... ㅜㅡㅜ
<drake_kr> 제일 빡치는 존재
<HEAD|Office> 그놈의 예쓰맨..
<drake_kr> 예스맨
<HEAD|Office> 예쓰맨 갓으니 이제 저도 가야져ㅛ
<drake_kr> ...
<HEAD|Office> 11시 넘어서 와놓고
<HEAD|Office> ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 뭐한거에요?
<HEAD|Office> 아 난 10시 까지 나오라해서
<HEAD|Office> 정작
<HEAD|Office> 와서 예쓰맨은
<HEAD|Office> 도면 스캔 시키고
<HEAD|Office> 끝
<HEAD|Office> 나는 다른 작업하루종일..
<drake_kr> 유튭 띵가띵가 보다가
<HEAD|Office> 그렇죠!!!
<HEAD|Office> 폰겜하다가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 개비효율이다 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 에효
<HEAD|Office> 보여주기 식이라서
<HEAD|Office> 그래요
<HEAD|Office> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크님도 수고하세요
<drake_kr> 얼른가여
<drake_kr> 전 집에서 작업
<HEAD|Office> 낼봐용~
<HEAD|Office> 저도 집에서 작업 할게있어서 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ~~ 낼봅시당 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.dailysecu.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=18042
<HolyKnight> http://lifeones.tistory.com/130
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-08
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 오늘 저녁에 또 소먹으러 갈겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 오랜만이에요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 바쁘셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 12월까지 근무라 서류작업이 많았어요
<lexlove> 오늘도 출근했어요. 흑;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 서류가 너무 많아요.
<lexlove> 앞으로 두달가량 쉽니다.^^
<lexlove> 하고 싶은게 너무 많아요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다 마무리 되면 뭐 하실 계획이세요?
<lexlove> 사는 곳 근처 무박여행을 일주일에 한번 정도 계획하고 있구요.
<lexlove> 언차티드 엔딩본 후 시디 하나 구입할 예정입니다.ㅎ
<lexlove> 그리고 산업안전기사 공부 및 사회복지사 공부를 해야 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 언차티드 엔딩 드디어 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤거 구매할 예정이세요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 참 빡시고도 빡신 번역의 골짜기입니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> 내일이면 씨퓨 커널 패치 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 전부 다 업데이트하고나서 재부팅해야하는데, 재부팅이야말로 진짜 일이네요...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-09
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 커널 패치 나오면 일이 많겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 일단 재부팅하는게 일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 전체 재부팅 자체가 서비스 재시작이랑 , 특이사항 생기면 거기에 따라 디버깅하고 대처해야되고  목록에 없던 프로세스가 있었을 수 도 있고 골치 아픕니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 만악의 근원이죠 재부팅 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 악은 아니구나...
<Work^Seony> 재앙의 근원
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이 입장에서 이거 은근히 여러가지 생각하게 하네요 http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/36039391
<autowiz_> 어떻게 보면 저게 좀 너무 했나 싶기도 합니다.
<autowiz_> api 나 lib 가 있으니까 , 왼쪽 식빵에 잼을 바른다.   라는 명령은 api 나 lib 를 거치면서
<autowiz_> 잼이 든 병의 뚜껑을 열어서 잼을 빵에 바르는 저급 언어? 실행코드? 로 바뀌는 과정도 있을 수 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 물론 논리적인 생각을 키울려는 취지로 저런 교육을 시키는거 같긴 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 간만에 버추얼 박스를 켰더니 업데이트가 있다고 알려주네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 버젼이 많이 올라갔을때는 하위 버젼에서 pause 상태로 만들어놓은 VM 들이 켜지지가 않는 문제가 있더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 강제 재부팅 해서 키는 방법은 있긴 한데 뭔가 그때 무슨 이유로 그 상태에서 멈춰놓았는지 찾을려고 한참 고생한게 생각났습니다.
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 메일링 리스트 번역중에 대화창을 보고 시계를 보니
<soyeomul> 한시간이 훌쩍 지나갔어요
<soyeomul> 좀 더 있다가 소여물 주러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 내일 되면 엄청 추워진다는데.. 다들 한파 준비 하셨는지요
<soyeomul> 전 막 태어난 송아지만 단도리하면 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 전자메일이 리스트 소프트웨어랑 교류하는 작동 원리등이 데비안 메일링 리스트 웹 문서에 있는데..
<soyeomul> 이거 한글로 옮기려하니.. 참 빡시네요
<soyeomul> 단어의 선택에 한국어를 다시 배우게끔 만드네요 번역이
<soyeomul> 동작 원리도 파악해야 하고.. 등등.. 하여간 전산을 업으로 하시는 분들 다 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 이만 소여물 주러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 지금 번역중인데요 데비안 메일링 리스트 행동 강령 부분입니다.
<soyeomul> 이해가 안가는 문장이 나왔어요.
<soyeomul> Do not use foul language; besides, some people receive the lists
<soyeomul>       via packet radio, where swearing is illegal.
<soyeomul> 무슨 뜻인지 감을 전혀 못 잡겠어요.
<soyeomul> foul language 가 어떤 종류의 언어인지 감이 안와서요...
<soyeomul> 아아아아아아
<soyeomul> swearing is illegal 은 또 뭘까요...
<soyeomul> packet radio 가 우리나라 물건인가요.. 그래서 이 문장 전체가 감이 안오는걸까요..
<soyeomul> 패킷 라디오가 무엇인지 알 방법이 없나요...
<soyeomul> 저런 해결 봤습니다...
<soyeomul> 다른 나라 번역자는 어떻게 번역을 했는지 대략 살펴보고 감 잡았습니다...
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> foul language = 저속한 언어 이고요 음...
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> packet radio = 패킷을 통해
<ahoops_> 욕설이 불법이 나라가 있나보군요.
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<samahui_lab> 좋은 새벽입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙네요
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 매일 접속은 해요
<samahui_lab> 수면위로 떠오르지 않을뿐... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 항아리 게임 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 알고는 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 밤새 일하다가 잠깐 그거 해본다고 열심히 집중하며 마우스 휘둘렀더니... 가슴속에 성질이 쌓이네요
<Work^Seony> 중독성 심하다고 많이들 그러더라구요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 중독성을 떠나서 이거 이거 스님이나 신부님같은 성직자의 마음으로 하지 않으면 화병으로 죽을지도 모르겠다 싶어요
<samahui_lab> 처음 유행하기 전에 해보고 극악의 조작성에 손놨다가... 요즘 잘하는 사람은 삼십분도 안되서 깬다길래... 괜히 다시 해봤어요
<samahui_lab> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저는 절 잘 알기에... 절대 손 안댈 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 저도 이제 다시는 안하려고 컴퓨터에서 지워버렸습니다
<samahui_lab> 정신 건강을 위해서 ... 다시는 접하지 말아야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘하셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 록맨 2.5이후로 가장 열받는 게임이군요
<samahui_lab> 요즘 자꾸 깰수 없는 게임만 손에 잡히네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 이달 말쯤에 몬스터헌터 나오는지라 저는 그것만 기다립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 스위치로도 몬헌이 나왔으면 싶어요... 들고 다니면서하게요
<samahui_lab> psp로 들고다니면서 할때가 좋았는데...psp도 동생이 처분해버리고 이제 휴대용 게임기는 휴대폰과 스위치 뿐이군요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 스위치로 나왔음했는데, 걍 아예 전부 다 뜯어고쳐서 나오더라구요
<samahui_lab> 스위치 액정깨지고 안하다가 새로 하나 왔는데... 할 시간이 없네요
<samahui_lab> 스위치로 드래곤퀘스트 시리즈나 내놓지... 드래곤퀘스트11때문에 3ds를 사야되나 생각중입니다
<samahui_lab> 요즘 게임 할 시간이 부족해서인지... 폰으로 드퀘8편 하고 있는게 전부네요...
<Work^Seony> 스위치 있어도 좀 진득하게 즐길만한 게임이 없는 거 같아서 좀 아쉽네요
<samahui_lab> 그러게요... 젤다이후로 진득하니 할게 없어요
<Work^Seony> 출시되는거 대부분이 인디 게임들이고...
<samahui_lab> 젤다 한참 할때만해도 게임기 잘나왔다 했는데... 지금은 좀 아쉬워지고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 2월 1일날 젤다 한글판 나오니까, 젤다 2회차나 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 정발되니 가격도 좀 내려가서 새로 구입하는 사람들은 좋을꺼예요
<Work^Seony> 저도 영어로 하면서 읽기 귀찮아서 대사 스킵한 퀘스트가 너무 많거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 저도 그래요
<samahui_lab> 그냥 대충대충 간단한 퀘나 메인 스토리 아니면 스킵하면서 했어요 ... 문제는 하다보면 메임퀘 맞나 싶은게 많아서... 나중에는 거의 스킵..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 정식출시하면 한글 나올테니 그때 2회차나 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 2회차도 해야되지만.... 정발되었으니... 스카이림도 한글로 나오지 않을까 기대되고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스카이림은 원래 한글판이 없어요
<samahui_lab> 드래곤 퀘스트도... 폰에서 처럼 한글로... 나오면 좋겠네요
<samahui_lab> 네 없지만... 혹시나 해서요...
<Work^Seony> 그냥 유저들이 한글번역을 한 것을 모드 식으로 배포하는거죠
<samahui_lab> 팬들이 해놓은 한글잡업물도 있으니...
<Work^Seony> 닌텐도가 스카이림 모드 실행을 허가하면 100% 가능하고, 허가 안하면 불가능한 부분이에요
<Work^Seony> 지금 현재 플스랑 엑박 실태가 그렇거든요
<samahui_lab> 근데 엘더스크롤 시리즈는.... 모드가 없으면...좀 밋밋할텐데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 엑박은, 마이크로소프트가 모드 실행을 허가해서 한글 자막이 잘 나오는데, 플스는 허가를 안해줘서 안나와요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 모드 실행이 다른 문제가 있어서 그런게 아니라, 보안 떄문에 그렇다네요
<samahui_lab> 본안보다는... 모드가 된다면 게임소프트 복제도 쉬워질테니...결국 돈이죠
<samahui_lab> 마소보다 소니가 돈독이 더 오른걸로...
<Work^Seony> 네 그러니까 제가 말씀드린 보안이 그 보안...
<Work^Seony> 모드를 통해서 플스 보안이 뚫릴까봐 그렇다과 하더라구요
<samahui_lab> 하긴... 복제로 가장 크게 피해본것도 소니이긴하네요... 플스때부터 복제 시디 난리였으니...
<Work^Seony> 플스도 그렇고 엑박도 그렇고, 파일시스템을 읽을 수 없거든요... 아직까지 뚫리지 않았는데, 모드 떄문에 뚫릴까봐... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 엘더스크롤 시리즈를 정말 좋아하는데... 더더욱 빠져들었던게 스카이림이전에 나온 오블리비언이였어요
<samahui_lab> 그것도 순정아닌 패치를 통한 그래픽 극대화이후 정말 좋아했었죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 스카이림이 처음이었어요
<Work^Seony> 인형놀이가 하도 유명해서 해봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 모로윈드는 솔직히 처음 접한 완전 자유로운 rpg라 적응도 잘 안되고 냅다 메인퀘스트 진행으로 앤딩보고 이게뭐야? 했었거든요
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 인형놀이 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 엘더스크롤 스토리에는 별로 관심이 없었고, 인형놀이에만 관심이 가더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예쁜 옷 많이 입혀서 스샷 많이 찍고 그랬죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 울 와이프가 그거 보더니, 게임 산다고 돈쓰지 말고, 당분간 인형놀이나 해
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 모로윈드까지는 완전 미국식 어찌보면 징그러운 디자인의 케릭터였는데 오블리비언부터 완전 이쁜케릭에 모드까지 합쳐져서..
<samahui_lab> 전 드래곤퀘스트에 확 빠졌을때라... 드래곤퀘스트 장비들 모드로 작업해주고 열심히 했었어요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 얼굴꾸미고 모드씌우고 장비바꾸고... 그러다보면 시간은 빨리가죠
<samahui_lab> 다만... 정작 본 게임은 지지부진...
<Work^Seony> 제가 그랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 전 그러고보니 스카이림은 엔딩을 제대로 못봤네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fku4y2j5dq7ak56/AADuQHs6Fh4pfMClNnSzpGHsa?dl=0
<samahui_lab> 용잡고 다니다가 접었던듯해요
<samahui_lab> 거기다 깔면 안되면 모드 깔았다가... ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저 링크가 제가 찍은 스샷들 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저기에다 HDT라고 물리엔진을 신체에 적용시키는 모드가 있는데, 그걸 적용시키면 애들이 움직일 때마다 가슴이 흔들려요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ 스샷도 남겨잠시 문제가 생겨서 리붓할께요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 올리신 사진보는데 잡자기 화면이 이상해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래요?  그냥 드랍박스 링크인데
<samahui_TP> 센트쓰는 시스템인데 그래픽카드를 잘못잡아놨나봐요
<samahui_TP> 서비스 제시작시켜도 깨지더라고요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터가 주인님 자체검열 하나보군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 그예기 하다 말았는데
<samahui_TP> 스카이림에 해선 안될 모드를 깔았다가... 그분께서 보셔서...
<samahui_TP> 잘하는 짓이다 한마디 시전 하셨었죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그래서 하면 안될게임하는 철 덜든 남자로 낙인이....
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 제 와이프는 그러진 않았어요. 걍 같이 구경했쬬
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 19금 모드는 처음에나 신기하지, 몇번하다보면 시간 낭비에 재미없어서 안하게 되더라구요
<samahui_TP> 전 그게 집에서 일한다고 애들이건 아내건 신경안쓰이게 못들어와! 이랬거든요
<samahui_TP> 그래놓고 게임하는데 이상한거 하니... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 오해가 생겼어요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 예쁜 갑옷 모드만 하루종일 찾아보게 되더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 성능좋은 갑읏을 ... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 먼치킨이야 만들면 그만인데... 적당하게 입을 갑옷이 좀 적어서... 이쁘고 적당한 갑옷찾다가 많은 시간을 허비했죠
<samahui_TP> 그리고 접었다는... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 솔직히 게임 자체는 너무 옛날 게임이라 별로였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 점심식사 하러 가보겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 모로윈드이후 그래도 엔딩은 잘뫘었는데.. 스카이림만 엔딩을 못봤던거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_TP> 저도 회의 전까지 잠간 눈붙여야죠
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-10
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 전 점심식사 하러 가보겠습니다
<autowiz_> 맛나게 드시고 오세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘못 쳤어요 점심 먹고 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 11시 40분에 나갔다가 2시 40분에 들어왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아는 분들이랑 얘기 좀 하다보니...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요... 대전에는 눈이 장난 아니네요..
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 지금까지 눈 쓸다 왔습니다..
<Work^Seony> 눈 못본지 11년째... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 눈이 거의 안오는 광양에도 눈이 내려 출근길이 아슬아슬 했어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 출근시간이 두배 걸리더군요.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 저는 걸어서 출근하거든요 걸어서 40분정도... 눈이 많이 와 걷는것도 힘들었습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 전세계 리눅스 유저가 지금 일괄적으로 커널을 패치하나 봅니다. 패치가 진행이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 지금 패치 중입니다...
<autowiz_> 그 패치 하면 퍼포먼스 떨어질 수 있다던데
<autowiz_> 여파가 이래저래 클거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz_> 웹서버같은경우에 로컬 사용자 계정을 제공하는경우가 아니면 패치 안하고 쓸 수 도 있지않을까 싶습니다만 너무 위험한 생각일가요?\
<samahui_lab> 커널패치는 해주는게 좋을거 같은데요... 전 간밤에 야근하면서 다 업해버렸는데 크게 성능저하를 느끼기는 어려운데요?
<samahui_lab> 그런 이슈가 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 두고봐야죠 패치가 인제 나왔으니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓰기 작업시 성능감소가 생긴다네요.  읽기만 하는건 괜찮구요.
<jason_KR> "그런 이슈"가 뭔지...모르겠어요. 멜팅 다운, 스펙터 말씀여요?
<autowiz_> 멜팅다운 이었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> cpu 성능이 30% 깍인다는 소문을 들어서 좀 무서워 했는데 진실이 아닌가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 요즘cpu 성능이 너무 좋은지라... 그정도 깍여야 크게 지장 없을듯해요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 보통 어지간한 서버들이야 평소에 펑펑 놀다가 부하 좀 걸리면 60~70% 정도 cpu 쓰고 그 이상 올라가면 서비스가 살짝 느려지는게 보이니까 스케일업이던 스케일 아웃이건 했어야했겠지만 .  정말 빡시게 CPU 작업 있는서버는 서버 증축이 필요할지도 모를거같아서요.
<samahui_lab> 시뮬레이션하는데 쓰는 웍스는 좀 걱정이긴 하네요
<samahui_lab> 그래도 뭐... 좀 느긋하게 한다 생각하죠...
<samahui_lab> 마음에 여유를 좀 가져야 겠어요
<samahui_lab> 너무 무리해서 일했더니 ... 정신적으로 피폐한 기분인지라
<autowiz_> 네~ 저도 요즘 좀 살살 가고 있습니다. 전력으로 며칠 일하고 나면 후유증이 꽤 와서요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 인텔 고위급 간부들은 미리 사전에 주식 팔아서 엄청 욕먹고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 더군다나 엔지니어들도 몇 년전에 전부 다 짤랐다는데... 이제 인텔은 씨퓨 새로 설계하지 않으면 회사가 위태위태하겠어요...
<autowiz_> 흐어~ 좀 그렇긴 하네요 ㅣ
<autowiz_> 다른 CPU 회사들도 같은 방식의 재설계가 좀 들어가야 하겠지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> amd 라이젠의 경우는 바닥부터 다시 만든 씨퓨라 해당 없다더라구요
<autowiz_> 무서운 세상입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> MS에서, 윈도우는 성능저하가 심각하다네요
<samahui_lab> 라이젠 성공한김에 인텔 아예 무너트리려는 amd의 노력? ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 윈도우에서는 성능저하가 체감될 정도인가 보네요? 윈도우를 요즘 잘 안쓰니...
<samahui_lab> 윈도우는 가끔 nba나 epl을 보기위해 카카오팟 쓰는 용도로 버추얼머신에만....
<autowiz_> 카카오팟은 뭔가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 다음팟 카카오에 팔리고 카카오팟으로 이름 바뀌었어요
<samahui_lab> 팟플레이어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음카카오 인수합병할 때 당시 전부 다 팔린거 아니었나요?
<samahui_lab> 요즘 epl이나 nba경기 중계를 잘해주더라고요
<samahui_lab> 네
<samahui_lab> 그러니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음팟이라는 이름으로 널리 알려져있다보니 이름만 늦게 바꾼게 아닌가 싶네요
<samahui_lab> 그리고 다음팟이 카카오 팟플레이어로
<autowiz_> 아하 저만 몰랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 아무래도 욕많이 먹고있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 외국에 사는 저로선 다음팟을 써볼 일이 없다보니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 쓸대없이 바꿨다고
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 설치도 안해봤어요. 어떻게 생긴지도 모르고...
<samahui_lab> 다음팟 외국 아이피로 접속이 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 저도 거의 팟플레이어 밖에 안쓰는데도 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 될건데요
<autowiz_> 서니님은 Quick Time 으로 보실지도요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 되긴하겠지만 별로 쓸 일이 없어서요... 그리고 사실상 대부분의 진짜 티비 방송은 중계료 수신료 때문에 외국에서 시청이 안되거든요
<samahui_lab> 팟플레이어가 영화보기도 쉽고 아무래도 라이브방송 보는기능도 좋아서 계속 쓰기는하는데... 그래도 예전만 못하다는 의견이 지배적입니다
<samahui_lab> 그렇군요
<samahui_lab> 프록시 잡아서 접속해도 안될까요?
<samahui_lab> 전 스포츠를 좋아하다보니 그거 보려고 버리려다 갖고 가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 프록시는 되겠지만, 프록시들이 원체 느리지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 뭐 그냥 정식 스트리밍 사이트에서 보는게 마음 편해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 특히 새벽에 일하다가 손흥민이 경기 보느라 자주 이용하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 화질도 720p니까 괜찮구요
<samahui_lab> 그렇겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 국내라면 팟플레이어 사용해서 1080p로 보는걸 추천하겠지만...
<samahui_lab> 외국에서 프록시걸고 그렇게 봤다가는 아니 720으로 봐도 버퍼링 끝내줄겁니다
<samahui_lab> 이게 다음팟에서 넘어가고서부터 버퍼링이 엄청 심해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 아프리카였나... 자기네 플레이어에서 그리드 컴퓨팅해서 논란이 있었죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스트리밍에 필요한 연산작용을 플레이어들이 조금씩... ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 팟플레이어나 네이버스트레밍서비스 등등
<samahui_lab> 다 그럴껄요
<samahui_lab> 정도의 차이일뿐
<samahui_lab> 품앗이도 아니고... 이용자 자원활용 잘들하죠
<samahui_lab> 맛집에 인원들이 많아서 간단하게 센드위치 사왔는데 남기게 되네요
<samahui_lab> 서브웨이 90cm ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요,
<soyeomul> 오늘부로 데비안 메일링 리스트 섹션 번역 다 해서 제출했어요. 검토 부탁드립니다.
<soyeomul> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=886809
<soyeomul> 사실 저게 처음입니다 데비안에다 번역을 한것도 처음이고 번역한것을 버그 보고서 형식으로 제출한것도 처음이고요
<soyeomul> 제가 보낸게 접수가 되어서 신기하고도 오묘한것이...
<soyeomul> 하여간 기분이 묘합니다
<soyeomul> 영어를 만들어서 막 적었어요
<soyeomul> i did re-write 라는 표현... 하하하 문법 무시코 생각나는 대로 적었는데..
<soyeomul> 의미만 전달되면 개의치 않아요
<soyeomul> 눈이 쪼매 휑한것이 메일링 부분 마친기념으로 커피나 한사발 하러 가요~~~
<autowiz_> 아이고 소여물님 수고하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> STM32 LoRa 보드를 가지고 펌웨어? 비스무리한걸 개발하는 중인데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아니 중이라기도 뭐하고 준비하고있는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어떻게 쓰는건지 도무지 감이 안잡히네요 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 처음 접하는거는 정말 아무감이 안잡히는 경우가 있을 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 애초에 STM32를 처음 접해본지라…ㅠ
<autowiz_> 메뉴얼이나 관련 기초 자료를 한글자 한글자 읽는 수 밖에 없을듯 합니다.
<drake_kr> stm32에 lora라니
<drake_kr> 무슨 장비인가요
<drake_kr> lora는 걍 module타입 쓰시는게 편할텐데..
<drake_kr> 모듈타입 아니시면 수내동 뻔질나게 들락날락하셔야 할겁니다
<drake_kr> 그뭐냐 wisol이나 soluem 모듈
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 저녁 먹고 왓습니다 친구들과 아리랑 식당에서 먹고 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 휴 정말 추워졌어요...
<soyeomul> 참 위즈님 감사드립니다.. 우여곡절끝에.. 세벌님이 받아서 검수해주고 커밋해주셨어요
<soyeomul> 아이고 자러 가바야것네요
<soyeomul> 모두 존밤 보내세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> centos 7.4에서 공식저장소 이용해서 커널 4.4 설치하려면 어떻게 해야하는지 아시는 분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-11
<samahui> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=espon5&logNo=220970079453
<samahui> 수동으로 업데이트 하는걸 설명하려다 검색하니 친절한 설명이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 커널을 별도로 설정해서 빌드해야하는 거군요..
<bridgebot> <kimej> STM32L072CZY6TR에 무라타 LoRa모듈 박혀있는 보드입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 일단 ST사에서 아주아주아주아주감사하게도 이미 LoRa쪽은 다 구현해 놓아서 그걸 쓰면 될것같은데 문제는 오류가 엄청뜨네요(…)
<bridgebot> <kimej> Windows 7 경로는 255자로 제한되서 그렇다는것 같은데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 해결방법대로 해도 해결이 안되네요
<autowiz_> 전체 경로명을 줄일 수 는 없는 상황인가요? , 아니면 줄여도 문제가 계속 생기는건가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 케일이 멍청한게 절대경로랑 상대경로를 스까써서
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그러니까 프로젝트까지는 절대경로를 쓰고 그 안에서는 상대경로를 쓰는 형태로 되어있어서
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그냥 프로젝트를 루트에 때려박고 빌드하니까 되는것같네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 뭐 어찌 됐던 윈도우즈는 전체경로 글자수 제한이 있어서 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 글자수 문제도 문제지만 가끔 한글로 경로 만들어 놓으면 그거때문에도 문제나더군요
<autowiz_> 네 한글 들어간 경로만 만나면 에러 나는 프로그램들이 왕왕 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 머리아프네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 이번엔 AXF파일이 너무 크다고(…)
<drake_kr> Stm32는 gcc도 될텐데...
<drake_kr> Arm-none-eabi-gcc
<bridgebot> <kimej> 회사에서 준 OS가 windows7이라서욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 진짜 이런건 Linux가 편한데…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 정 안되면 제 컴으로 하려구요…
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 소여물님~
<soyeomul> 한파가 닥쳐서 우사에 소물통이 얼까봐 막내 송아지가 추위를 잘 견딜까 걱정을 많이 했었어요
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 헌데 다 무사합니다 소물통도 송아지도요
<autowiz_> 오늘 아침에 마을버스 타니 창가에 성에가 끼었더라구요 정말 간만에 많이 춥긴 한거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 넹;; 정말 추워요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 일요일 부터는 훅 올라가긴 하네요
<soyeomul> 다행이어요...
<soyeomul> 정말
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 금요일이 영하 15도 까지 간다니 체감은 영하20도 정도 되러나 봅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서울이 그렇다는거죠? 울진은 -8도가 최하 온도더라구요
<soyeomul> 서니님 넵
<autowiz_> 맞습니다 확실히 남쪽이 더 따뜻하긴 합니다.
<soyeomul> 서울이나 경기도에선 소 키우기 힘들거 같아요 한파를 맞아도 더 추워서요
<soyeomul> 어제부로..
<soyeomul> 메일링 리스트 부분을 다 끝내고 내일부터는 버그 부분을 번역할까해요
<soyeomul> 데비안 버그 처리 시스템이.. 완저이 백퍼로 모든게 다... 전자메일로 제어를 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 이거 진짜배기 오픈소스 프로젝트 같아요
<soyeomul> 모든게 전자메일과 밀접하게 연결되어 잇는...
<soyeomul> 전자메일 메시지 제목이나 본문에다가 어떤 열쇠말을 기재해서 BTS 쪽으로 보내면 그곳에서 어떤 액션이 발생하는게 참 신기하고도 오묘하더라구요
<soyeomul> 아고 저 저녁 소여물 주러 가바야것어요
<soyeomul> 다들 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸박
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 피체로님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. :) 오토위즈님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요~ :)
<autowiz_> 아이고 저도 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 제가 해내었어요...
<soyeomul> 와 정말 신기하네요..
<soyeomul> control@bugs.debian.org 로 명령어를 본문에 기재해서 보냈더니.. 닫혀있던 버그 보고서가 다시 열렸어요...
<soyeomul> 이야 이거 완저이 열린 프로젝트네요 데비안... 전 메인테이너도 아니고 개발자도 아닌데..
<soyeomul> 편지 한통으로 막 되는게.. 정말 싱기합니다..
<soyeomul> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=886809
<soyeomul> 쭈욱 가서 마지막에 번역에 오타가 있어서 패치 파일 첨부해서 보냈어요
<soyeomul> 세벌님이 저 메일 받아주시면 메일링리스트 번역은 진짜완료되어요~
<selinuxone> 안녕하세요.
<selinuxone> 혹시 리눅스에 SELinux 설치 하시는 분계시나요?
<selinuxone> SELinux가 보안에 도움이 안되는 얘기를 들은 적이 있어서요.
<selinuxone> 아마 제 귀가 잘못 된건지....;;
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 그거 옛날 기술이에요.... 지금은 있으나마나한걸로.....
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 그냥 컴퓨터 LED튜닝 정도...
<samahui_TP> 미친 헬쥐 회서... 요즘 퍽하면 접속이 끊겨버리네요... 공유기 교체를 해야되는건가... 얼마전에 교체 했는데 좀 짜증이 살짝 나네요...
<samahui_TP> 회사 회선은 보안상 이것저것 막히는게 많아서 그냥 개인적으로 쓸려고 따로 헬쥐 망 달았는데 이놈이 자꾸 말썽이네요
<samahui_TP> 뭐가 문제인가 봤더니 공유기 기본 설정 문제였네요... 채널을 자동으로 해놨는데도 계속 1번만 잡히고 다른 공유기와 충돌나고 있었네요....
<samahui_TP> 그러고보니... 초기 헬쥐 무선랜 설치했을때의 대자뷰네요... 그때도 같은 문제를 격었던 기억이... ㅜㅜ 기억 못했던 본인의 잘못... 창피하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-12
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 애들 무선자동차 장난감도 알아서 통신채널 변경되는 시대에... 헬쥐 공유기는 자동으로해놔도 꿋꿋하게 1번만 잡아주는군요... 그리고는 근처 공유기와 충돌....
<bridgebot> <sooshome38> 반갑습니다~~~ 잘부탁드려요~~~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 헬쥐는 1번채널만 잡는 이상한 공유기
<soyeomul> 다시 접속 했어요
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이만소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<PotatoGim> 혹시 쉬고 계시는 시스템 개발자가 계시나요...ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 칼퇴근을 위해 달리는 개발자는 많을듯 합니다…ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> REST API 서버와 파일 시스템 개발에 관심이 있으신 분을 모십니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 흑...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 감자도 구인난이구만 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 네...ㅜ 이래저래 쉽지 않네요...
<autowiz_> 우리 회사도 시스템 엔지니어 구하는데 겁나 안뽑힘 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 으으... 역시 연봉이 깡패인데... 회사가 가난해서...ㅜ
<TT_TT> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 연봉이 깡패라도 ,  마음맞는사람들 끼리 회사 차리는 경우도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 저희 회사는 전 개발 분야에서 사람을 뽑고 있는데 지원자가 없네요.. 하아...
<drake_kr> 저희도 사람 뽑는데...
<PotatoGim> 헉... 다들 인력 모집이 치열하시네요...ㅜ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘만 지나면... 울진은 한파 물러갈거 같아요..
<soyeomul> 오늘 밤과 내일 새벽만 지나면...!!!
<soyeomul> 헙
<soyeomul> 이제 그만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 새벽 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<KingParrot> How does one configure libwxgtk-media2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1+dfsg2)?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-13
<Work^Seony> what do you mean, "configure"?
<KingParrot> makes the ubuntu smile when it cryies
<Work^Seony> what is your problem exactly?  can you please paste your error message?
<KingParrot> but Ronda bakes potato stew like no other can
<KingParrot> I installed libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.12.1+dfsg2) but it told me that it is not configured.
<Work^Seony> hm, i've never seen that error message from any library packages... then try "dpkg-reconfigure libwxgtk"
<KingParrot> I have seen message like that many times
<KingParrot> It is in the list and it seems to be working.
<Work^Seony> dpkg-reconfigure command worked?
<KingParrot> It is in the list and it seems to be working.
<KingParrot> python-wxgtk2.8 seems to be up and running even though I did nothing about the config issue
<KingParrot> please specify a package to reconfigure
<KingParrot> Work^Seony is knolwalablle
<KingParrot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-wxgtk2.8
<KingParrot> I will try that to see if that works
<KingParrot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-wxgtk2.8
<KingParrot> python-wxgtk2.8 is broken or not fully installed
<KingParrot> I was wrong that was not it in the list.
<Work^Seony> ah i see.  it was good to know though
<KingParrot> libwxgtk-media2.8-0:i386 is not configured yet
<KingParrot> libwxgtk-media2.8-0 is broken or not fully installed
<KingParrot> KittySnake will nerver have a real release date because it is a NSA project.
<KingParrot> It is in time for the steam boat convention.
<KingParrot> --selinux-user SEUSER
<KingParrot> nice
<KingParrot> maybe he pee his pants
<bridgebot> <kimej> 주말인데도 회사가는 시간에 눈이 떠져버리네요...ㅠ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 제일 짜증날때...ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-14
<bridgebot> <draco> 성추행 논란 사임 밝혔던 온오프믹스 대표, 직함 유지 중 http://www.bloter.net/archives/300136
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일은 즐거운 공휴일 오늘도 즐거운 일요일 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-06
<HolyKnight> 새해 복 마니 받으세유
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 새해 복 많이 맏으셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 감사합니다. 오즈님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<Seony> 저는 맏겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아이고 오타가 그만 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 해피 뉴 이어
<Seony> Happy new year 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-07
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   매일 apt list --upgradable 하면 하루에도 서너개 이상씩 나왔는데, 요즘은 업그래이드 할 것이 없다"는 메시지가 나온지 몇 주 된 것 같아요. 저만 그런건지~ ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 18.04에서요?
<jason_KR> 예 ^^
<jason_KR> 18.04(.(0)3)
<Seony> 음... 저는 괜찮은 거 같은데요.  apt update 해보셨어요?
<jason_KR> 창피하지만, 매일. ㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 자동 업데이트 켜놓으신 건 아니구요?
<jason_KR> 물론 켜 놨고, 심지어 라이프 패치도 켜 놨죠.
<Seony> 자동업데이트를 켜놓으셨으니 이미 업그레이드가 다 되서 apt list --upgradable에서 안나오는 게 아닌가 싶네요
<jason_KR> 아마도 아뇨, 왜냐면
<jason_KR> 매일 apt list --upgradable 하면 하루에도 서너개 이상씩 나왔거든요.
<jason_KR> 뭐, 일단은 무심히 지나가려고 생각중인데....있잖아요, 거 뭔가 찝찝한 거. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그러시면, linux-generic 패키지 버전 좀 확인해보시겠어요?
<jason_KR> 예~
<Seony> 지금 제 18.04 서버에서 apt update을 돌렸을 때 linux-generic/bionic-updates 4.15.0.74.76 버전이 upgradable 목록에 떴거든요
<jason_KR> ii  linux-generic-hwe-18.04                    5.3.0.26.95                                      amd64        Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers
<Seony> 18.04인데... 저랑 버전 차이가 상당하시네요
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ 자꾸만 창피하게. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 매일 했다고 했잖아요. ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그럼 최근에 업그레이드 된 패키지를 찾아서 해야할 듯 싶은데요
<Seony> 제 서버도 며칠 전에 업그레이드 해놓은 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 그나마, ukuu 를 안써서..낮은 편일 껄요?!
<jason_KR> 다 아는 얘기지만, 최신이 늘 좋은 건 아니고요.
<Seony> 일단 5.3.0.26.95 버전이 나온 날짜를 찾아보면 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 12월 18일에 나왔네요
<Seony> 대충 2-3주 전에 나온 커널이니... 비교적 최신인 거 같긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 혹시 우분투 18.04 timedatectl에서 Timed out waiting for reply from 에러나는거 어떻게 해결하는지 아시는 분 계신가요
<Seony> 이거 매번 이러네요
<Seony> 가장 간단한 해결법은 /etc/systemd/timsyncd.conf 를 열고 NTP=ntp.org 를 넣어준 뒤 sudo systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd 하면 되네요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-08
<razGon_> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_> 새해 바쁜거 지나고 인사드립니다.
<razGon_> 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> razGon_: 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 새해 복 많이 받으세요.    한글 키보드 받았어요?
<razGon_> 예?
<razGon_> 아. 마스크님에게.ㅎ
<foxmask> jason_KR: 네 . 집에서
<foxmask> something like that I just place it on my laptop http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1VxtIKpXXXXcIXVXXq6xXFXXXf/Universal-1pcs-Korean-font-b-Keyboard-b-font-Sticker-Matte-Skin-Letters-font-b-Keyboard-b.jpg
<foxmask> 매우 실용적
<jason_KR> "조선어" 래 ㅋㅋㅋ  ^^
<foxmask> jason_KR: where did you read "조선어" ?
<jason_KR> on keyboard sticker (skin) ?  ^^ '조선어'라는 표현도 나쁘지 않아요.
<jason_KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QE0z0qAc/Capture%2B_2020-01-08-22-11-58.png
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 조선어.^^
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 늦은 시간입니다.
<jason_KR> D- 몇 일? ^^
<lexlove_> 야근했어요.
<lexlove_> D-63 입니다. 곧 62!
<jason_KR> 노고 많십니다. ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> jason_KR: lol
<jason_KR> LoL 2
<foxmask> 62 일 안에 무슨 일이 있습니까?
<lexlove_> 단언컨대 62일 대부분의 날들을 야근할 거 같습니다
<lexlove_> 그리고 퇴사할거에요
<lexlove_> 그 후 수도권으로 이사 예정입니다
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 수도권 삶에 대한 로망은 딱 하나 있답니다
<foxmask> ^^
<jason_KR> 무슨  또는 어떤? 부디 즐거운 =행복한...상상 아니 현실이기를 바랍니다.
<lexlove_> 그것은 python 학습 모임에 참가하는거에요
<jason_KR> fox mask: 점심식사 맛있게 했어요?
<foxmask> jason_KR: "couci couca" :)
<jason_KR> lex love_: Oh~  더 할 나위없이 좋은...
<lexlove_> 다른 로망은 없습니다.
<foxmask> jason_KR: that was not bad but not well too
<foxmask> the duck was too dry
<foxmask> 오리가 너무 건조했다
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 수도권에서의 삶 자체를 몰라요. 아침을 일찍 시작해야한다는 것! 차보다 지하철. 출퇴근시간이 2-3시간이 많다는 것!! 요정도 알고 있어요
<jason_KR> "that was not bad but not well too" = "그럭저럭"
<foxmask> lexlove_: 제주에 살아요?
<foxmask> jason_KR: thanks
<lexlove_> foxmask: 전라남도 광양시에 살고 있어요
<jason_KR> razGon 님이 제주에 살아요.
<lexlove_> foxmask: 어디에 사시나요?
<foxmask> lexlove_: 파리 근처
<lexlove_> 오우~ 멋져요
<foxmask> 실제로는 아닙니다. 파리는 모든 곳을 달리는 광부의 도시입니다
<foxmask> i mean "fool" people
<foxmask> crazy
<lexlove_> 음... 그래도 파리에 한번쯤은 가보고 싶어요
<foxmask> 다른 예쁜 도시가 있습니다
<lexlove_> 거기가 어디죠?
<foxmask> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarzeau https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sarzeau&t=ffab&iax=images&ia=images
<jason_KR> lex love_: 파이썬 배워서 뭐하게요? 1 웹 2 융합 3 논리(공부) 4 기타...?
<foxmask> 바다 옆에있다
<jason_KR> fox mask: 예, 정말 아름답습니다.
<foxmask> 파이썬  is cool :)
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 프로그래밍을 제대로 공부하고 싶어요. 그 중 제일 좋아하는 언어가 파이썬인데 혼자 하기엔 어려움이 많더라구요
<foxmask> lexlove_  파이썬, 당신이 원하는 경우 나에게 요청할 수 있습니다
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ 제 질문은 배워서 "무었" 하시려는지?
<foxmask> jason_KR: 한국어와 파이썬 = pycon.kr : D
<lexlove_> 어떤 의도로 배우는 것은 아닙니다. 순수하게 학문에 대한 궁금증, 열망이라고 할게요.^^
<jason_KR> 예를 들자면, 누구? ㅎ 처럼 파이썬으로 KO & FR 번역 Ai BOT 를 만들기 위해서 github을 운영한다"든지...
<jason_KR> 그럼 위 제 질문에 답 3번. 해당
<lexlove_> 굳이 정하자면 3번입니다.
<jason_KR> 저는 2번 융합 embedded 에 관심을 두는 편.
<lexlove_> 임베디드도 관심이 있어요.
<foxmask> lexlove_: 라즈베리 파이처럼 내장?
<lexlove_> 다만 지금은 제 지식이 적어서 확실하게 정하질 못하는 것 같습니다
<jason_KR> or micro-python (tiny Single Board Pc) 아두이노 보다 진보된.....
<lexlove_> 올 하반기에 기초부터 공부 해 볼 생각입니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 공부하다가 막히면 jason_KR, foxmask  두분께 도움 요청해도 될까요?
<foxmask> lexlove_: 당신은 운이 좋았습니다.) 나는 파이썬에서 훈련을받은 적이 없습니다.
<lexlove_> :D
<foxmask> lexlove_: 파이썬에서, 예
<lexlove_> 전 이만 자러 가야겠어요.
<jason_KR> 저도 파이썬 막 배우는 중=배우기만 2년째 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 좋은 꿈 ^^
<lexlove_> 감사합니다.
<foxmask> lexlove_: 잘자
<jason_KR> 잘/안녕히 주무세요 (ㅇ)
<jason_KR> 잘 자 (∇)
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아직 한글 배우는 중입니다. 그래도 무척 잘하죠? ^^
<lexlove_> foxmask: 한국사람이 아니군요
<jason_KR> 한 프랑스 언어 자동번역 인공지능 봇을 파이썬으로 만드는 중
<jason_KR> 아직 몰랐군요? +놀라움 ㅎ
<foxmask> lexlove_: 나도 ^^
<lexlove_> 우와~ 진심으로 놀랍네요
<jason_KR> 파이썬은 '여우 가면'(=쾌걸 조로의 눈깔) 마스크'님  한테 배우세요. ^^
<jason_KR> 저도 이만 잠자러 갑니다. ^^
<lexlove_> 네. 좋은 꿈 꾸세요
<foxmask> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 즐거운 오후시간 ^^ fox mask
<foxmask> thnx
<foxmask> good evening jason_KR
<jason_KR> yeap
<lexlove_> foxmask: pycon.kr 감사합니다
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> 아니에요
<lexlove_> foxmask: 좋은 오후 보내세요. :D
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-09
<razGon_> 모닝요.
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 파이썬을 쓰는 분 참 많네요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 안녕하세요^^^
<soyeomul> 이맥스 Gnus 메일링 보다가 한 데비안 사용자의 깃헙에 놀러갔는데
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드도 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그런데 낯익은 머릿말 코드를 봤어요
<soyeomul> #!/usr/bin/env python3
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 놀랬어요
<soyeomul> 저런거 참 보기 드문데...
<soyeomul> https://github.com/vincentbernat 데비안 개발자이면서 Emacs Gnus 사용자
<lexlove_> 전 올 하반기부터 파이썬 공부 시작하려고 합니다.^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 파이썬
<lexlove_> 제가 제일 좋아하는 언어에요
<soyeomul> 공부해놓으면 문자열 숫자 처리하는데는 짱이더이다,,,
<soyeomul> https://vincent.bernat.ch/en/blog/2019-sustainable-python-script
<soyeomul> 빈센트씨의 파이썬 코드
<soyeomul> 아직 이해는 안가지만 머찌다라는 생각이 들어서요
<soyeomul> 참 빈센트씨 프랑스에 삽니다
<soyeomul> 정확히 프랑스 사람인지 스위스가 조국인데 프랑스에 와서 근무하는지는 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 이메일 주소보면 스위스 도메인 같기도 하고 아닌거 같기도 하고
<soyeomul> 아따 렉스님 앞에두고 빈센트씨 이야기만 하고 있네요^^;;;
<soyeomul> 움... 오늘은 준영님 안계시네요;;;
<lexlove_> 빈센트님이 foxmask님이신가요?
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님
<soyeomul> 저도 자세히 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 두분다 초절정 파이썬 고수라는것만 감으로 느끼고 있어요
<lexlove_> 아. 그렇군요.^^
<soyeomul> 얼마전에 준영님도 계셨는데 준영님도 씨/파이썬 고수입니다
<soyeomul> 준영님 아이디는 jgwak 그리고 미국에서 근무중인거 같았어요 써니님처럼 USA에서 활동중;;;
<soyeomul> 머든 한개만 체계를 잡아도...
<lexlove_> 아. 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 진짜로 모든지 한개만 제대로 깊이있게 알고 있으면 다 통한다라고 생각해요
<soyeomul> 한개만... 파이썬이든 루비든
<soyeomul> 이맥스든 한개만
<soyeomul> 씨도 마찬가지..
<soyeomul> 한개만 확실히 해도 다 통할거 같아요
<lexlove_> 네. 전 그걸 파이썬으로 정했어요
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 저와 같은 길을...^^^
<lexlove_> 나에게 맞는 언어라고 생각합니다
<soyeomul> 저도 맞아요
<soyeomul> 일단 쉬워요
<soyeomul> 진짜 쉽습니다
<soyeomul> 클래스까지 가지 않더라도
<soyeomul> 리스트 함수 요리조리 잘 요리하면 앤간한 문자열 처리는 다 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 클래스는 초절정 고수나 업으로 하시는 분들만 쓰는 제다이 광선검
<lexlove_> 와~ 얼른 공부하고픈 마음입니다
<lexlove_> 제다이 광선검!!
<lexlove_> 무엇을 말하는지 알겠어요.
<soyeomul> 그 엑셀 같은거 비-리눅스 사용자들이 많이 쓰는거 있자나요 엑셀 스프레드 시트
<soyeomul> 그거 파이썬으로 땡겨와서 입맞게 맞게 재구성도 가능할 거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 파이썬 하나만 확실히 해둬도 콤푸타로 어데가서든 꿀리지 않을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 정말 머찝니다 파이썬
<lexlove_> 7월부터 시작할거에요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 웃기는게 이 파이썬으로 소 백마리 나이 계산에 쓰고 있어요
<lexlove_> 계획이 다 있죠. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 한방에 코드 한방으로~
<soyeomul> 아! 계획! 조으네요!
<lexlove_> 오~ 멋집니다
<soyeomul> 렉스님 계획이 정확히 몬지는 모르지만 대게 기대되네요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/raw/master/z000.py
<soyeomul> 저거 렉스님 우분투 사용중이시면 저거 돌아갑니다
<soyeomul> chmod +x z000.py; ./z000.py
<soyeomul> 저걸로 소 100마리 나이 계산 쫘아악 하는데,,
<soyeomul> 파이썬입니다
<soyeomul> 공부하고나서 저걸 실무에서 쓰임이 된다는 사실에 너무 벅차더라구요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼이 파이썬을 농사에 쓰다니!
<soyeomul> 이게 너무 벅찼어요
<soyeomul> 음 지금해보니 97개월령이네요 최고참 암소가...
<soyeomul> 97개월령이면... 사람나이로 치면 거의 97살... 할매 초초초할머니
<soyeomul> 그 초초초 할머니 암소가 뱃속에 새끼가 들어있어요
<soyeomul> 마지막 새끼라 생각하고 키웁니다 그리곤 비육후 내보낼 예정이어요
<soyeomul> 음 100개월령 넘어가겠네요 새끼 낳으면,,,
<lexlove_> 진짜 97세가량의 할머니 소에요?
<lexlove_> 소 승리네요.^^
<soyeomul> 예 마자요
<soyeomul> 저 할머니 소는... 움직임도 진짜 할머니처럼 느기적 거려요
<soyeomul> 아주아주 천천히 움직이더이다;;
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-10
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~ 입니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 도시에선 불금이것네요
<soyeomul> 시골은 그냥 금요일
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 준영님 오늘 대화방에 오셨네요
<soyeomul> 이렇게라도 인사드립니다^^
<soyeomul> 한국에선 인기가 없지만,,, 그래도  https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2020/01/06/whatever-happened-to-news-gmane-org/
<soyeomul>  
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 그 메일링리스트 <-> 유즈넷 게이트웨이
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요^^
<soyeomul> Gmane 에 다시 변화가 생겼습니다
<soyeomul> 도메인 gmane.org 를 가져간 요무라에서 해야할 의무를 다하지 않음에,,,
<soyeomul> 원작자 Lars 가 gmane 도메인을 gmane.io 로 아주 옮기는 작업을 1월 6일 부터 시작했다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> NNTP 는 어제부터 news.gmane.io 로 새로 설정해서 쓰고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 저 Gmane 소식은 프랑스에 거주하시는 오픈소스 활동가분들은 저보다 더 많이 알고 있을거라 생각해요
<soyeomul> 프랑스/노르웨이/덴마크/영국/독일/이탈리아/스페인/스위스 등등...
<soyeomul> 유럽에 거주하시는 분들과는 밀접한 오픈소스 생태계 이기에,,,
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 오늘도 렉스님 앞에두고 딴 얘기하고 있었네요;;;
<soyeomul> 렉스님 아직 근무중이신가바요
<lexlove_> 아니요. 오늘은 돌돔 먹으러 왔어요
<soyeomul> 앗
<lexlove_> 한주간 고생했으니 술 좀 넣어주렵니다
<soyeomul> 아니 돌돔 드시면서 채팅창 볼 시간이 있나바요?
<lexlove_> 아직 안나왔어요
<soyeomul> 갱장한!
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 전 양치질 하면서 채팅중...;;;
<lexlove_> 한사람이 아직 도착하지 않았습니다
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 폰으로 하시나바요;;
<lexlove_> 네네
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 옼토위즈님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 아하하함 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 시스템에서 right alt 비활성화방법을 아시나요?
<ipeter> 제가 겪고 있는 문제는
<ipeter> right Alt키를 한영전환키로 설정하였는데,
<ipeter> 특정앱 slack이나, rstudio에서
<ipeter> right alt키를 클릭시 한영전환이 아닌
<ipeter> 상단 메뉴로의 이동이 되어 한글을 사용할 수 없는 상황입니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 같은 경험 겪으신분들 공유부탁드립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-11
<jason_KR> "<i peter> 혹시 시스템에서 right alt 비활성화방법을 아시나요? " 불편을 겪고 있는데, 그것은 IME 에서 비활성화 할 수 있어요. 물론 GUI/CLI 둘 다 방법이 있으며, 구글링하면 답이 많이 있어서 내가 따로 인용 아니합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 조용한 주말에 접속해봤어요~
<ipeter> dell xps 2020 정말 좋네요
<ipeter> 일단 화면 크기가 덜덜덜해서.. 뭐 거의 적수가 없네요..ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-12
<Seony> draco_kr: 요즘 이브 한인판 난리통인데 현상황 재밌게 즐기고 계시나요 ㅋㅋ
